# listen to songs, and rate them x/10



## defoe

everybody can put in a song and the next member has to rate it
the best is 10/10
the worste is 0/10

and after that you can put your own song in, and get an oppinion on that

okay, illstart


----------



## Your Crazy

How fun!

I give it a 7/10.






(listen to the whole song)


----------



## Under17

10/10


----------



## Your Crazy

Is the 10/10 for my song or yours?


----------



## defoe

i think he didnt read the rules, and just gave his a 10/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

This is such an awesome idea for a thread!

@Under17, i give it 8/10, the sound is unique, i like it.


----------



## Chri588

7/10


----------



## OneTimed

Not a big fan of Bon Jovi but that song has always been mighty catchy. 8/10


----------



## Your Crazy

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

10/10. Beautiful song.


----------



## layitontheline

6.3/10


----------



## Amanda123

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10


----------



## rickey

lol.....very touching lyrics 7.5/10


----------



## layitontheline

9/10, I like!


----------



## Amanda123

7/10


----------



## rickey

10/10 I'll see your trees and give you strangiato


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## rickey

7/10


----------



## fonz

8.5/10

Could someone please tell me how to post youtube videos? I tried clicking embed and getting that link off youtube and then wrapped that code with that youtube button but it didn't work. Here's a url anyway:


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 very nice!


----------



## rickey

7.3/10


----------



## anonomousguy

6/10 never really was into billy joel


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^7/10. I liked the first song you posted better


----------



## sacred

5/10. sounds like some crappy garage band.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Err, 6/10, it needs to grow on me i guess.


----------



## successful

didn't know paramore made songs like that, but im feelin' it - 8/10


----------



## rickey

^ 4/10 Techno pop really isnt my taste.....sorry. Lyrics were interesting.






the sound quality is supposed to be better than this.


----------



## Lasair

I would have loved that a few years ago

4/10


----------



## Mc Borg

9/10 because it's so friggin catchy. lol


----------



## sacred

hell no! 3/10


----------



## successful

^ 7/10....hate the screaming vocals but the music itself good

outkast-spottieottiedopaliscious


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

8/10. I like it, it has a nice feel to it.


----------



## Lasair

0/10

Sorry I just don't get this type of music


----------



## rickey

^ 5.8/10 Ive heard better songs from him, but that wasn't bad.


----------



## Lasair

3ish/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

6/10. Nothing against the song, i'm just sorta tired listening to that kind of genre.


----------



## Lasair

God I'm slow - I know I know the voice, 9/10 loses a mark because their older stuff is much much better


----------



## successful

^ yeah true, coldplay will never make another album as good as parachutes.. now that was a good album

anyway bon jovi bed of roses = 4/10


----------



## Lasair

^^ who is that? 5/10 I don't like rap but I like the singing part


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

successful said:


> ^ yeah true, coldplay will never make another album as good as parachutes.. now that was a good album


The upcoming 5th LP is supposed to have more acoustic feel if i'm not mistaken, so it will sound more Parachutes-esque rather than Viva-esque. I love their Viva stuff as much as their older stuff by the way, but Coldplay reached their peak during AROBTTH era in my opinion, oh man those were the times i was completely obsessed with them.

Anyway, i gave that Alanis song 9/10 because it's good and i'm a sucker for acoustic performances.


----------



## successful

^ 8/ 10 
the coldplay version better, and i hope they do go back to their old style


----------



## rickey

^8/10 I like the drums on that song






Listen to the lyrics.....


----------



## Lasair

thats the kind of music I like to dance to - Mmmm....9/10


----------



## successful

^8.5/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

9/10.






lol.


----------



## defoe

8.5/10








this has to be a 10


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 Sorry it has a catchy tune but the singing is too annoying for my tastes.


----------



## Sparky Wilson

Not really my type of music but it was alright. 7/10

edit: I think im the only person on the internet that is incapable of embedding youtube vids. Heres the link to it.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

6/10, kinda hard to get into.


----------



## NotRealName

not my thing 1/10


----------



## successful

^ the hives 8/10


----------



## Lasair

^^ can't watch it


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not bad.


----------



## Were

8/10






i have read that some people consider this one of the worst of The Smiths but i think it's one of their best.


----------



## successful

^3/10


----------



## Lasair

oh that was lovely 10/10


----------



## Your Crazy

6.5/10


----------



## successful

^8/10

heard the remix to this song on drake "so far gone" mixtape and liked it ever since lol


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

I love her Röyksopp contribution.  9.5/10 Nice. Kinda sad, save for the video and the lyrics heh.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

4/10. I don't really like it, sorry. =/


----------



## Lasair

0/10 song drives me crazy


----------



## successful

6/10


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^7/10


----------



## rickey

^ 7/10 interesting song, is the song in french or something?


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^9/10 one of my favourite RHCP songs 



rickey said:


> ^ 7/10 interesting song, is the song in french or something?


it's in japanese.


----------



## Your Crazy

8.5/10


----------



## silentcliche

Air is awesome. 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice could use some lyrics though.


----------



## Haiku McEwan

6/10


----------



## rickey

^ 7/10 How sweet


----------



## Your Crazy

Says it's not viewable.


----------



## Haiku McEwan

9/10


----------



## Lasair

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Lasair

oh is maith liom - 10/10


----------



## moxosis

7/8


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

^^^The EP version of "Worn Me Down" is my favorite.

8/10 Pretty and sad. I like the solitary people graphics. I sure can relate.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

6/10 I like the lyrics, but it's nothing I would listen to normally.

Pixies - Bone Machine

Sorry for the link, there's boobs on the cover and I never know how strict this site is about stuff.


----------



## feels

8/10 Great song!


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

8/10. Hehe, i like it, especially the piano.


----------



## defoe

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

9/10. Love it, great tune.


----------



## feels

6/10 I'm usually not that into Coldplay's stuff, but that song wasn't so bad.


----------



## Your Crazy

7/10


----------



## feels

10/10. God, I love Amon! I'm likin' your taste.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

5/10. Not really liking what i hear, kinda reminds me a bit of Animal Collective and i dislike Animal Collective.


----------



## Lasair

Song is amazing, I have always loved it - 10/10 (Ortopiolet does an amazing cover aswel)


----------



## Your Crazy

7/10


----------



## Mc Borg

4/10


----------



## kos

4/10


----------



## Pocketfox

6.8019/9. I like some of John Frusciante's stuff, but I think he's better at being experimental.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

6/10. Not feeling it.


----------



## Your Crazy

5/10 I usually like Radiohead, but that made me want to slit my wrists.


----------



## successful

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 cool song and video!


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

7/10. Okay song and performance i guess.


----------



## Your Crazy

7/10


----------



## Lasair

9/10


----------



## feels

5/10


----------



## successful

1/10 sorry haha


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

2/10 Don't like Kid Cudi. :/


----------



## feels

6/10 At first I was kinda :no, but as the song progressed I was like :boogie.


----------



## moxosis

8/10
Remind me of Pixies, I like that it is raw not produced by perfectionists.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

6/10 You know, I've only heard two Muse songs. With this one, three. Good voice.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

8/10. ^Is that Liam Gallagher singing? J/k, the singer kinda sounds like him. I don't know the band but the song is pretty good, i like the 2:49 bit onward.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 could use some vocals though.


----------



## Your Crazy

3/10. I'm sorry, but his voice is unbearable.


----------



## silentcliche

7/10. Sounds like a great tune to run to.


----------



## feels

8/10
Oh man! That kind of blew my mind.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^7/10 I'm not a fan of Animal Collective, but this was kinda nice


----------



## Squirrelevant

^ 5/10
I liked the quieter parts with the riff, but I'm not into stuff with a heavy sound in general.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

6/10. A bit monotonous if you ask me, i was expecting the song to pick up but it never happened.






Prepare your mind to be blown away (in a good way of course)


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not bad


----------



## feels

6/10


----------



## estse

8.4/10


----------



## Your Crazy

9/10


----------



## moxosis

5/10 Björk is so annoying sorry.





heheh rate this one.


----------



## feels

2/10 haha...Well, at least it's a little more interesting than
the original, but still completely terrible.


----------



## successful

^ 6/10
sounds like music you drop acid to or somethin lol

V fake mgmt ripoff, song get catchy after a while


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

crap. That's going to be in my head all night now.

3/10 ? 
sorry. Why does that make me feel bad.


----------



## GnR

^ 1/10


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

GnR said:


> ^ 1/10
> 
> *post sabotageur*
> 
> I'd give this a 0/10 but I actually like it.
> 
> 8.6 / 10


----------



## Your Crazy

7/10


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^6/10


----------



## feels

7/10
One of the only songs I enjoy by the Killers.


----------



## Hamtown

^^6/10- I just didn't dig the vocals!


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

5/10. I don't really like it.


----------



## feels

8/10  I was just thinking about this song. Love it!


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not bad could use vocals though.


----------



## rickey

^ 4/10 a poppy weird song that was. I like how 5 rush songs made it onto this thread so far.


----------



## Hamtown

5/10 - Sorry I don't like the kind of punkish blink 182 style, the vocals always kill it.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

10/10 for that Silver Surfer pic alone =D, i'm not into Joe Satriani stuff but i'd say it's a pretty good piece.


----------



## Chrysalii

*Mashed potatos are my friends*

"Dare To Be Stupid" - Weird Al
8/10




(because embedding is disabled on this video)


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

1/10. I'm sorry but his voice is very annoying to me.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I like Kate Nash but this isn't her best song.

At about the 2min. mark the two girls start harmonizing.


----------



## feels

5/10


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

2/ 10 
maybe I don't have good muscial taste and judge too harshly (?)


----------



## actionman

^ Nice song K 7/10


----------



## jeffertonalive

6/10 
I just feel like I'd get annoyed by it after a while.

SHUT UP! I'M NOT ASHAMED! I'll always jam to this song.


----------



## rickey

^ 6/10 not bad


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

10/10. I've never listened to The Who before but that's pretty awesome tune.


----------



## Your Crazy

1/10 Jay-Z...


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

5/10. Puts me to sleep, not that it's a bad thing actually.


----------



## Your Crazy

7/10 Fine, let's get innocuous then.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 not quite my thing.


----------



## nork123

9/10, nice song





(embedding was disabled)


----------



## UncertainMuffin

10/10. Deftones are amazing.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

8/10. Nice dreamy music.


----------



## nork123

8/10, nice pretty piano playing


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

8/10. Great live performance.


----------



## nork123

7/10, not quite my cup of tea but its pretty catchy





I love the emotion in this song, its one of my all time favorites


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love Tool.


----------



## Amanda123

5/10


----------



## foxy

*Oyxgene track 2*


----------



## rawrguy

^since you didn't follow the rules completely, I'll do the one before you...

6/10 sort of bored me, but had decent parts


----------



## nork123

5/10, not really my kinda thing


----------



## Your Crazy

8.5/10


----------



## UndercoverAlien

8.5/10 
It just flows so perfectly, and i love the flute solo.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

6/10. Not really my thing...






The song is "Breathe Me" by Sia Furler. I love the pictures that's why i embedded this video instead of the real music video.


----------



## foxy

10 out of 10


----------



## nork123

9/10, nice tune!


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Wtf is that s.hit...lol kidding, i love it, somehow puts me in good mood. 9/10.


----------



## defoe

maybe a 8/10
not bad


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

9/10. Quite relaxing.


----------



## nork123

8/10, good cover






Just for fun lol


----------



## Were

2/10


----------



## nork123

10/10, love Serj Tankian


----------



## Your Crazy

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Cute song I'd have given it higher if just the girls sang it.


----------



## nork123

8/10, nice song


----------



## Amanda123

7/10


----------



## rickey

^ 8/10 good song


----------



## Your Crazy

7.5/10


----------



## nork123

4/10, not really my thing


----------



## SOME

7/10


----------



## Amanda123

lol 3/10


----------



## actionman

Yeah i liked some of the background music in that 6.5/10


----------



## nork123

7/10, a nice song


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

9/10. Awesome song.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Laura Marling. :boogie


----------



## UndercoverAlien

9/10 good psytrance


----------



## rickey

^ 0/10 Techno NO NO!........sorry lol






This is music right here


----------



## nork123

8/10, gotta love a bit of Journey


----------



## kos

6.5


----------



## Your Crazy

0/10


----------



## rickey

^ 1/10 what?


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

2/10. Not really my thing, or maybe it's just that i have s.hitty taste in music. XD






Strangely i could not find any proper youtube video of this song anywhere so i use this random tribute video instead. The song is "Sweet Mary (Talks to You) by Alexander Perls.


----------



## nork123

7/10, nice and mellow


----------



## Your Crazy

7/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

9/10. I love me some Gorillaz.






Believe it or not, the best part of this video is only when she talks at the beginning. Just sayin'. :cig


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not bad


----------



## Were

3/10


----------



## actionman

^ How weird stilla lol 5/10


----------



## nork123

9/10, a good cover, she has a great voice


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

7/10

This song is so good it hurts


----------



## silentcliche

9/10. I wish I could sing like that. Damn.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice song!

Jewish rap anybody? The video is a trip, I think it's a must see.


----------



## nork123

wow, 10/10 for the video alone!


----------



## Amanda123

8/10, The singing kind of sucked though.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

3.5/10

I'm not a big fan of the screaming but the other guy's voice was good. He should sing more.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

8/10. I enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

6 / 10

**


----------



## nork123

4/10, not really my thing


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

6/10. Not really a fan of her voice. =/


----------



## nork123

8/10, cool song


----------



## UndercoverAlien

6/10 Deftones are decent


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 sorry not my type of music


----------



## xTKsaucex

hhhmmmm, not my cup of tea - say, 4/5.


----------



## Amanda123

eh 2/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

5/10. I can't make up my mind whether i should like it or not, the song is just sort of random.


----------



## actionman

7.5/10 quite good


----------



## nork123

4/10, never really been into bon jovi, but pretty good live performance


----------



## cwpc

7/10


----------



## Lasair

0/10 sorry not for me


----------



## nork123

5/10, not my cup of tea but he has a good voice


----------



## Amanda123

3/10


----------



## rickey

^ 4/10 I liked the video better than the music


----------



## UndercoverAlien

^0/10 :yawn


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10, Aphex Twin is the ****.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

8.5/10. I like that kind of music.


----------



## GnR

2/10 - I hate coldplay.


----------



## Your Crazy

9/10 That was awesome!


----------



## jlotz123

1/10, i'm just...not sure on that one


----------



## nork123

1/10, can't stand 30 seconds to mars, sorry


----------



## xTKsaucex

Can''t say I'm much of a HIM fan - 3/10

Here's a bit of dubstep


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 I like the girls voice but I find the music annoying as hell! :b


----------



## Lasair

pretty song 10/10


----------



## Amanda123

bleh 2/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

8/10. Beautiful.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

7/10 I usually don't like piano/instrumental songs, but this was surprisingly good. In the beginning I thought it would be too sugary-sweet, but in the end I liked it


----------



## nork123

8/10, cool song, the kinda thing that I would love to hear at a festival


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

4/10. I don't like it, it seems fun to hear that song live but it's just too loud for my taste =/


----------



## feels

4/10 :yawn


----------



## KumagoroBeam

5/10 I LOVED the video, but the song was nothing special imo.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not bad


----------



## nork123

4/10, not really my thing but she has a nice voice






I can imagine all the pharaoh's and egyptians getting down and partying to this song lol


----------



## Amanda123

6/10, I like nightwish but not really that song.


----------



## rickey

^ 0/10 uuugghhh, only reason why I dont like technology






I prefer older music than today's whatever you call it.


----------



## Your Crazy

1/10


----------



## Manfi

Your Crazy said:


> 1/10


1/10 but only b/c I can't stand that song after hearing it 100000000000000000000000000 times on the radio.

http://www.bia2.com/mp3/mp3_player.php?id=488


----------



## feels

8/10 :boogie I loved it.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

1/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7/10. How did I not know that was U2? It seems obvious that it's Bono's voice now, but I always assumed it was someone else. :blush

Decent song.

My favorite track at the moment:


----------



## Amanda123

4/10


----------



## Your Crazy

7.5/10


----------



## nork123

3/10, never really liked that kinda music






A really nice ambient soundtrack if your into that kinda thing


----------



## Your Crazy

nork123 said:


> 3/10, never really liked that kinda music.


You don't like anything, lol.


----------



## nork123

Your Crazy said:


> You don't like anything, lol.


Nah I like loads of stuff, im just quite picky with my music and know what I like and what I don't like and most electronic music isn't really my scene although I do like some, I don't mean any offence lol


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10, not bad could use some vocals though.


----------



## nork123

8/10, pretty catchy


----------



## Amanda123

5/10


----------



## feels

7/10 That was intense. Really enjoyed it!


----------



## nork123

2/10, sounded like a bit of a mess to me


----------



## Amanda123

9/10, love SOAD.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 it was ok.


----------



## rickey

^7/10 that was so cute


----------



## lost in stereo

maaaybe a four.
i'm honest. didn't fully watched it. i skipped every now and then. but the crowd "feeling the beat" was quite funny.


----------



## feels

2/10 Man, I really didn't like that. They reminded me a lot of Panic! At the Disco.


----------



## cwpc

4/10 wasn't feeling this one .






saw these guys last night . great show !


----------



## jlotz123

8/10, really good


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love that song, it put a smile on my face thanks.


----------



## emptybottle2

^7. Pleasant but unmemorable


----------



## Amanda123

6.5/10


----------



## feels

7/10 I absolutely love the singer's voice.


----------



## shale

5/10 I liked the chorus but not the rest.


----------



## jlotz123

7/10, bloody good song


----------



## emptybottle2

6.5/10. I like that type of music but not the band.

One of the most played songs on my itunes:


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not bad


----------



## nork123

7/10, great song

A bit of old school death metal, apologies for the vocals for people not into that kind of thing


----------



## Amanda123

6/10


----------



## emptybottle2

3/10. Really shrill, and I couldn't understand a word the chick was screaming.

Speaking of shrill


----------



## nork123

8/10, I like that kinda stuff, good for just sitting back and chilling out to


----------



## rickey

^ 7/10 sounds cool


----------



## danberado

5/10. Pleasant enough but not something I would bother listening to.


----------



## feels

7/10 I SAAAID PUUNISHERR. haha...I really have no idea what is being said, but I really enjoyed it and it will be stuck in my head for a while.


----------



## Your Crazy

7/10? lol


----------



## emptybottle2

10/10

Scarlett makes music.


----------



## feels

5/10

Song begins at 0:12:


----------



## jlotz123

4/10, I thought the music video was pretty funny, because I didn't understand it


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Good song

2/10 I don't like the vocals, and the chorus was okay, but the rest of the song was annoying.


----------



## nork123

7/10, the video was blocked in my country so I couldn't listen to the specific song but 311 are cool


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 one of my favorite Tool songs


----------



## rickey

^3/10 didnt hear anything special


----------



## Your Crazy

1/10


----------



## Amanda123

7/10


----------



## silentcliche

8/10.


----------



## nork123

4/10






pretty awesome instrumental inflames song


----------



## jlotz123

7/10, me like

((I couldn't post a ****ing video because my internet cut out))


----------



## feels




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

6/ 10

I know nothing about Jazz, but I kind of like it. It matches my sleepy mood.


----------



## jlotz123

5/10


----------



## feels

1/10 I can't stand that band.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

I've seen the name plenty of times but this is actually my first time hearing Animal Collective. 
0/10 :/ That shouting is...bad.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Mmh... 6/10. Pretty boring imho.


----------



## estse

10/10, because it is Mascis (aka God). (Otherwise, Dino Jr. puts me to sleep.)


----------



## Belshazzar

irishK said:


> 6/ 10
> 
> I know nothing about Jazz, but I kind of like it. It matches my sleepy mood.


That's not jazz, just sampling jazz. Anyway, it's still awesome. Thanks for posting, DNA, I'm definitely going to check out this band.

As for above, 6/10. It's nice math-rock style stuff, but it sounds a bit like a watered down Behold...The Arctopus or Battles.


----------



## mcmuffinme

6.5/10 I'd definitely say it's original. It wasn't boring, but it wasn't gripping for me, either. It may have been hard for me to appreciate because it was unusual, and perhaps it would be more enjoyable for someone who was a musician, and could appreciate it on a higher, more refined level. It was worth hearing once- I'll give it that 

The song I'm putting up is unabashedly catchy imo, and they _sound_ like a mix of Weezer, the Beach Boys and a little Nirvana on this album, generally.

...plus the album cover is hilarious. Hope someone likes it.


----------



## feels

9/10 Love me some WAVVES.


----------



## danberado

6/10. Interesting sound, but not enough emotion for me to rate higher.


----------



## rawrguy

^5/10 The video was really weird, I was just like wtf the entire time. As for the music, it was alright, but the guitar riffs started to become more annoying than entertaining. I could be misinterpreting both though.





crank this up in HD


----------



## rickey

^8/10 just because bruce willis was in it


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it!


----------



## Amanda123

4/10, I just like the lyrics.


----------



## nork123

5/10, it was alright, a little bit chaotic for my taste though






My mates band lol


----------



## estse

3/10 (s)he can rock the slide

because someone(?) asked for it:


----------



## jlotz123

6/10, I would have preferred if we would have played a little faster


----------



## feels

7/10 Was not expecting to enjoy that as much as I did.


----------



## nork123

4/10, not really my thing but it was quite pleasant to listen to


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

It was 5/10 till the solo hit, upgraded to 7/10.


----------



## anonymid

8/10. Great band. Wasn't familiar with this particular album, but I like the song.


----------



## jlotz123

7/10 just because it's a little Kermit


----------



## naataliee

1/10


----------



## feels

4/10 It wasn't really that bad, but it just got boring pretty fast.


----------



## SOME

I liked it, 8/10. nice jam to fall asleep too.


----------



## jlotz123

5/10


----------



## nork123

3/10, not a fan of 30 seconds to mars


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

5/10. Eh, not liking it.


----------



## rickey

^ 5/10 wasnt so bad


----------



## lazy calm

6/10 i thought it was a bit repetitious and typical pop rock song and i don't necessarily like his boyish singing voice but yeah maybe i should listen it some more to judge better


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love the Deal sisters!


----------



## feels

8/10


----------



## lazy calm

7/10 it was actually ok
*
800 CHERRIES - FROZEN*


----------



## Amanda123

:yawn 3/10


----------



## rawrguy

Wow, I was surprised that I actually enjoyed that 9/10


----------



## nork123

7/10, old green day is pretty cool


----------



## danberado

4/10. Eh. Really not my thing.

This however is! :boogie


----------



## feels

1/10 Just not what I'm into.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

8/10. Quite relaxing.


----------



## naataliee

2/10


----------



## jlotz123

4/10






This song gives me an eargasm


----------



## Mc Borg

6/10

I'm going to post this song more as an experiment, as I'm fairly certain it would get a low rating from most people. That will never change the fact that it's amazing to me though. =P


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

6/10. Yeah, i'm being nice here :b






Major props for Alicia for not killing the song.


----------



## jlotz123

10/10, b-e-a-utiful, I love her voice so much


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 great song


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

10/10. F***, i love that song.


----------



## nork123

6/10, its a pretty good song, to bad timberland got his hands on it and gets most of the credit lol






I love the swedish language


----------



## feels

The video you posted was not avaliable, but I searched youtube for the song.
9/10 Very, very beautiful.


----------



## naataliee

2/10


----------



## actionman

6/10 was ok hehe


----------



## rickey

^ 7/10 it's christmas already? lol

WARNING! lower your volume for this one


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10, pretty good pop sound, although sorta emo.


----------



## jlotz123

8/10, I love CCR


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

7/10. Pretty good song.


----------



## asdlkm

6.5/10 not something i'd normally go for, but i liked it


----------



## Mc Borg

4/10


----------



## creativedissent

Update: @Mister Mxyzptlk: I really tried.




Horrible.3/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

creativedissent said:


> Horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 3/10


Use the "embed", not the "url".

5/10. The guy obviously has talent, but i don't really like the song.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not too bad


----------



## Amanda123

I loved it, 8/10


----------



## lazy calm

7/10 i like shpongle but i think they have better songs than this






i really enjoy this chainsaw noise. raw powa!


----------



## nork123

4/10, not really my thing


----------



## boosh

haven't heard much of queens of the stone age, but i'm liking this 7/10

edit- i was outposted! but i like this track coastiebu! even though i don't normally listen to this. the melody reminds me of street spirit by radiohead.. i'll give this a 7 as well 

i posted this in another thread


----------



## lazy calm

4/10 nice acoustic but didn't like the singing


----------



## actionman

I'll sit on the fence and give it a 5


----------



## boosh

5/10 sounds fairly generic 80s, it's catchy though, something that would probably get stuck in my head, lol


----------



## actionman

1/10 Im really sorry..but I dont like it lol


----------



## lazy calm

7/10 off course that's a catchy song and heard many times on radio. it's still ok.


----------



## anonymid

9/10


----------



## UndercoverAlien

Kinda catchy, but not my jam. Maybe if i was wasteddd drunk in a pub or somethin 
6/10


----------



## danberado

6/10. Sounds pretty cool, but drags on longer than welcome.


----------



## mrbojangles

6/10, not really my thing, but i can see why someone would think its catchy.


----------



## Squirrelevant

6/10
I liked the music but didn't really like the vocals (most people would consider me absurdly picky about these things).

Just discovered this recently and I'm really glad I did:


----------



## anonymid

9/10


----------



## naataliee

4/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

7/10. Nice, but it needs a couple more listens to grow on me i guess.


----------



## danberado

7.5
She reminds me of possibly a more tolerable version of Regina Spektor. Nice musically and vocally!

(I love Andrew Bird in theory, but he's yet to entirely click with me. I think his lyrics are excessively verbose for one. This one keeps him in limbo: promising, but not enough of a hook for me to commit. 7/10)


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

10/10. Radiohead are god.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Great song and Charlize is a bad*ss!


----------



## naataliee

6/10


----------



## Your Crazy

7.5/10


----------



## nork123

6/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

8/10. Very soothing, i could fall asleep to it.


----------



## rickey

6/10 not bad

last yellowcard song I'll put up


----------



## nork123

7/10, not the kinda thing I would usually listen to but I quite liked it


----------



## xTKsaucex

7 / 10 , good song;


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 it was decent just couldn't get into it though


----------



## Your Crazy

5/10


----------



## Amanda123

6/10, I would like it better without the singing.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

8/10. That was actually pretty good, but they kinda sound like poorman's The Killers lol but hey that's just me.


----------



## lazy calm

7/10 kinda simple & atmospheric off course but i think they have better songs






this is not the official *husky rescue* music vid


----------



## Mc Borg

8/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10, classic.


----------



## Amanda123

6/10


----------



## estse

Haha 4/10


----------



## feels

8/10


----------



## anonymid

8/10


----------



## estse

9/10

Do I hear Providence?


----------



## xTKsaucex

Hmmm not sure, probably a 6/10


----------



## Richard Miles

sound weird, i love weird! 7/10






RIP nujabes, best produce ever!


----------



## lazy calm

8/10 coool. i have nothing else say :|


----------



## nork123

7/10, nice and chill, I liked it


----------



## feels

6/10


----------



## Your Crazy

9/10


----------



## Doc Rice

6/10


----------



## nork123

4/10, not really my thing






The vocals probably aren't for everyone but the riffs and solo are pretty killer


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

1/10. Eck, i hate the voice.






The song is originally composed by Coldplay, but this guy's cover is amazing imo.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5.5/10, like her throaty voice, but the music undermined it.


----------



## nork123

7/10, pretty cool, a nice summery song


----------



## Belshazzar

8/10. Having only heard stuff like No One Knows, I thought QotSA were just a more commercial Kyuss, but you proved me wrong.


----------



## g0t Anxiety

Very cool, i wasn't expecting that kind of ending. Very unique 8.5/10


----------



## g0t Anxiety

Damn, I don't know how to post videos. Well okay here is the link...


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

g0t Anxiety said:


> Damn, I don't know how to post videos. Well okay here is the link...


[ youtube ] put the video embed code here [ youtube ]

Remove the spaces inside the brackets and put a forward slash in the last part so it looks like [/youtube]

it will show up like this





10/10. That was unique.


----------



## nork123

8/10, I love listening to sound tracks like this, they just remind me of the film so much and eternal sunshine of the spotless mind is an awesome film






Another interesting tool song


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

10/10. ^they are interesting band indeed judging from only two songs i've just heard.


----------



## IDB324

6/10 Not good, but not bad. At least, IMO


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not bad


----------



## rickey

8/10 I like it


----------



## mrbojangles

7/10, just sounds like a song thats been done a million times in recent years.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Good track 7/10.


----------



## asdlkm

7/10 Good VibeS.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Nice and upbeat :yes , 7/10 - got to love sponge bob as well

get some metalcore rock on the go..


----------



## g0t Anxiety




----------



## xTKsaucex

g0t Anxiety said:


> Nice tune, I like the combination of both the vocalists. I give it 7.7 [/
> 
> 
> 
> ]


how to post videos:

click the youtube link button when posting and you should get [YOUTUBE.][/YOUTUBE.]

After insert your http link in between the brackets ]link[

Next, - cut everything from http to = 




So your left with everything after the = . So in this example XGYjxiGsy8g

So it should look like [YOUTUBE.]XGYjxiGsy8g[/YOUTUBE.] - without the dots,


----------



## g0t Anxiety




----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Hong Kong Phooey & Sublime that's a combo worthy of a 10! :boogie


----------



## g0t Anxiety

I liked it a lot, very chill i might add that to my i pod if i can find it on lime wire that is. I give it a solid 9


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I feel so bad rating other songs  I always apologize lol.

1 / 10


----------



## GnR

9/10

One of my favorite DMB songs. Dave is ridiculous at the beginning there lol.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

GnR said:


> 9/10
> 
> One of my favorite DMB songs. Dave is ridiculous at the beginning there lol.


I like a few Earle songs, definitely need to check him out more. That was only okay though.

5/10






Love the vocals in this song, especially at the end.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

ugh. So sad. Not my style, but kind of cool.

4 / 10 (?) I'm really bad at this.

This breaks my heart so bad. The lyrics kill me. The emotion in his voice is unreal. I can barely listen to it. 






wow. Now I'm bummed.


----------



## GnR

7.5/10


----------



## mrbojangles

9/10 i love lynyrd skynyrd, heres another seventies classic.


----------



## GnR

8/10, that was rad, haven't heard that one for a while.


----------



## lonelygirl88

1/10


----------



## feels

1/10 Can't stand Pearl Jam.

I've always thought the song in this [adult swim] bump was beautiful:


----------



## StevenGlansberg




----------



## nork123

6/10


----------



## g0t Anxiety

Wow Tracy Chapman, got to love her! 11/10


----------



## Amanda123

4/10


----------



## feels

9/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10 - Love the Blur feel to it. Random cartoon as well haha

Thrice, One of my favourite bands,


----------



## shadowmask

5/10


----------



## g0t Anxiety

Awesome instrumentals definitely a 10


----------



## feels

4/10

I hope I didn't already post this song... Oh well.


----------



## SOME

5/10

found this Japanese song today, i'm addicted to it. there are so many remixes.


----------



## Misanthropic

SOME said:


> 5/10
> 
> found this Japanese song today, i'm addicted to it. there are so many remixes.


5/10

I like the vocals, I don't like the beat






my video isn't showing up. it's don't fear the reaper by the blue oyster cult


----------



## IDB324

7/10 Good song, but not one of my favorite bands


----------



## nork123

8/10, I liked it, it's not often you get to hear a violinist in a band


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10 sweet track.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice!


----------



## damiano

very beatiful 8.5/10


----------



## feels

The video is not showing up.


----------



## silentcliche

8/10. Reminds me of Tom Waits.


----------



## xTKsaucex

really good tune - love it 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 pretty good


----------



## nork123

8/10, cool song


----------



## GnR

7.5/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

10/10. Pure eargasm.






Ha, i love me some Mandy Moore.


----------



## nork123

4/10, not really my thing but it was ok


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10

(Epic thread idea btw)


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 might have scored it higher if it had vocals


----------



## nork123

6/10, it kinda grew on me as it went along


----------



## Your Crazy

3/10


----------



## lonelygirl88

8/10 Pretty song. Makes me feel like I'm at some French Bistro or something.


----------



## mrbojangles

10/10 i love rise against. here is another great song by them.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

3/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

3.5/10

Saw Shinedown in concert once and they were pretty bad. Kinda soured on them after that.


----------



## rickey

^5/10


----------



## UndercoverAlien

7/10 I like Muse
this song owns.. "motherfukkkin' true-calliber pimps, *****!"


----------



## lonelygirl88

:stu


----------



## Mc Borg

9/10 
Awesome. I might have to check out some Crystal Method.






Crap, too late. 8/10 for Radiohead.


----------



## Your Crazy

0/10

W

T

F

?


----------



## Aloysius

10/10 fotc ftw


----------



## waytoblue

6/10 ^ Not really my thing, but it wasn't bad.






Probably just me, but it's not letting me post the actual vid so I'll post the link instead.


----------



## shadowmask

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 not quite my cup 'o tea


----------



## IDB324

7/10 Not what I would usually listen to, but pretty good.


----------



## melissa75

9/10 Keenan is one of my favorite vocalists


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

5 / 10


----------



## feels

3/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

3/10 started out cool but got repetitive. And that guy is really creepy.


----------



## g0t Anxiety

Sweet beat! 9.5


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## shynesshellasucks

g0t Anxiety said:


> Sweet beat! 9.5


6.5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

6/10 - Catchy tune.

Personally I think this tune is one of the best of modern times; but thats me =P


----------



## shale

8/10


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## MindOverMood

lol, UndercoverAlien is getting ignored because he's not embedding the vids right xD


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## IDB324

6.5/10 I liked it.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

5/10 didn't really like it much


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

8/10. I love that song.






One of truly most underrated Coldplay songs ever, i seriously don't understand all the hatred towards them when they're able to create such beautiful music like this.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

5.5/10


----------



## lonelygirl88

6/10 I like the Doves, but didn't care for that song too much.


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

7/10






or






:b


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

7/10


----------



## nork123

5/10, it was alright, a little to layed back for my taste though


----------



## shynesshellasucks

6.5/10


----------



## KumagoroBeam

6/10 it's alright


----------



## Your Crazy

5/10


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## nork123

8/10, I love gothic type music


----------



## IDB324

7/10 I remember seeing that on last.fm


----------



## Amanda123

7/10


----------



## nork123

8/10, gotta love black sabbath


----------



## IDB324

7.5/10


----------



## Lasair

7


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

8 / 10 gorgeous lyrics






If you rate this lower than a 7, I may have to reach through my monitor and straighten you out.


----------



## GnR

9/10 her voice is freakin incredible


----------



## nork123

9/10, led zeppelin live is always epic

a bit of swedish melodic death metal for y'all


----------



## Lasair

Thats a little too heavy for me 1/10


----------



## Were

10/10 Soad is my favourite band and Chop Suey is one of my favourite songs


----------



## IDB324

2/10


----------



## Amanda123

8/10


----------



## shynesshellasucks

7/10

(Lyrics to this song might be wrong)


----------



## mrbojangles

8/10, i really liked it, very catchy song.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

7.5/10


----------



## GnR

6/10 not really my style


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

8.5/10

skip to 2:30. I kind of want to be her for a day.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

9/10


----------



## Lasair

I love that song - 9/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

7/10.

One of the most depressing DCFC songs but it fits my mood at the moment.


----------



## Lasair

7/10


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love 80's music :boogie


----------



## Bullet Soul

5/10.


----------



## nork123

6/10


----------



## velvet1

7.5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

6/10






Think this song is lyrical perfection be it a tad depressing. :sus


----------



## Were

7.5/10


----------



## IDB324

5/10


----------



## nork123

7/10


----------



## successful

10/10..i don't know why but every time i see buckethead pic i think he's a member of slipknot lol (or was he at some point?)


----------



## shynesshellasucks

7/10


----------



## nork123

successful said:


> 10/10..i don't know why but every time i see buckethead pic i think he's a member of slipknot lol (or was he at some point?)


Nah he wasn't in slipknot, he's played for guns n roses before though. His mask does look similar to some of the guys in slipknot though

(to the song above) 6.5/10






Epic guitar solo from 2:08


----------



## Were

1/10 i hate death metal


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 when the girl sings, 5/10 for the guy


----------



## nork123

Were said:


> 1/10 i hate death metal


I wouldn't really call that death metal, just metal, but then maybe you hear it different to me because I love death metal lol

8/10 to the song above


----------



## IDB324

7.5/10


----------



## waytoblue

5/10 .. not really my thing but I enjoyed certain parts.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

3/10


----------



## shynesshellasucks

7.5/10


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

8 / 10 great song. I love Queen.


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## Cleary

2/10


----------



## shynesshellasucks

7/10


----------



## nork123

1/10, junior senior irritate the hell out of me lol


----------



## shynesshellasucks

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10

Listen to at least :40 for the real song to start.


----------



## xTKsaucex

7 / 10






Get the ganja / acid for this song ; )


----------



## successful

^7.5/10

some cee-lo/gnarls barkley...this song makes me smile some strange reason lol


----------



## nork123

6/10, the lyrics made me laugh lol






My favorite eminem song


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

2 / 10 Not really a fan


----------



## IDB324

3/10
I can't remember if I already posted this, but I love it to much to care.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10 and I do remember you posting this. I have weird photographic memory for the most random of things. I wouldn't be surprised if I replied to it!


----------



## mrbojangles

0/10, cant rate what i cant see.


----------



## Your Crazy

7/10


----------



## shynesshellasucks

7.5/10 not bad


----------



## JEmerson

2/10 Dance just isn't my thing.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

8/10. I never liked Green Day but i like that song.






Good ol' times, how i miss them..


----------



## KumagoroBeam

7/10 I'm not a Coldplay fan, but I like Fix You.


----------



## xTKsaucex

hmmm, bit weird 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## rickey

^ 6/10 not bad


----------



## IDB324

7.156/10


----------



## rickey

^ lol, just wanted to comment on your rating. Sorry to break the video chain.


----------



## kos

3/10


----------



## nork123

3/10, not really a fan of rap


----------



## Your Crazy

3/10


----------



## successful

8.5/10....they should have left the vocals out the song tho, like they did with "make love"


----------



## Amanda123

10/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Whoops, 8/10


----------



## gonewiththewind

7.5/10






Remember, you have to listen to the WHOLE song before you can rate it!


----------



## successful

1/10.. hahah can't believe i actually listened to 5 minutes of it before i decided to turn it off:lol


----------



## Your Crazy

9/10


----------



## nork123

6.5/10, sounded pretty cool


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

4/10. Not enjoyable in the slightest, sorry.


----------



## nork123

Mister Mxyzptlk said:


> 4/10. Not enjoyable in the slightest, sorry


I guess I have pretty weird taste because thats probably one of my favorite songs lol. I give yours 8/10, very nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Lasair

I can see that getting stuck in my head if I heard it on the radio a few times but don't really like it 2/10


----------



## Amanda123

5/5


----------



## Belshazzar

5/10. Then again, my reaction to most '90s alt-/nu-metal is "meh." It feels too much like second-hand Metallica or Megadeth without the big riffs and powerful solos.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

7/10


----------



## Lasair

Meh 5/10


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

4/10 Just can't get into her voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

2/10 like nails on chalkboard to my ears, sorry


----------



## BetaBoy90

3/10 Just not for me, too repetitive and for the most part I enjoy hearing instruments in me music.


----------



## Richard Miles

7/10 great mood music! totally downloading thanks 





love the choirs


----------



## Lasair

No no no - 0/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

5/10

Dubstep drops for y'all


----------



## Amanda123

8/10


----------



## Lasair

ek - 1.5/10 - Video reminded me of the video of the song "From Paris to Berlin"

Take note I do not like this song myself


----------



## nork123

3/10, kinda catchy but not my thing


----------



## Lasair

It's not THAT bad...I think...Mmmmm7/10

Okay this one for the fun - :clap:clap


----------



## IDB324

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7.5/10, I like her voice, reminds me of:


----------



## Belshazzar

9/10. I love Neko. I'd have given you a 10 if you picked Deep Red Bells or Wish I Was the Moon Tonight.


----------



## nork123

3/10, not really what im into


----------



## shynesshellasucks

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## nork123

7.5/10, nice song


----------



## shynesshellasucks

4.5/10 not feeling it


----------



## Lasair

No not for me - 4/10


----------



## Your Crazy

Sorry 3/10


----------



## shale

7/10 Decent mashup

Warning: Contains violence.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

6.5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

6/10 yeah I like The XX - although Shelter and Intro I think are better songs.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

9/10. Woah, that's pretty awesome song.






This song is hilarious, sounds a bit "gay" you might call it.


----------



## lazy calm

2/10 i just didn't get that song. 
sounds kinda annoying. i'd like hear that without all the background noise


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 odd looking fellows good sound though


----------



## lazy calm

7/10 decent track


----------



## nork123

6/10, very dreamy and ambient, I quite liked it






This song always makes me laugh


----------



## IDB324

6.5/10






Hurray for sludge.

EDIT: You might want to stop it 15 seconds short because of vulgarity.


----------



## Belshazzar

8/10, probably my favorite track off of Dopethrone. Also thumbs up for Dead Can Dance above -- my favorite is Realm of a Dying Sun.


----------



## shale

3/10


----------



## shynesshellasucks

7.5/10


----------



## Lasair

10/10 Looooooove Muse


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

7/10. I can't stand his voice, but this song is not so bad, i prefer Bella Luna though (his only song that i like actually).


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10 good voice, good pianist trippy video


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Your Crazy

5/10 Loved the video. The song was ok.


----------



## feels

7/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

4/10. Not feeling it.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

beautiful 7

God this song is making me so hyper. Goodbye summer


----------



## Belshazzar

2/10. Sorry, the late Warren Zevon deserves so much better than being mashed up with Lynyrd Skynyrd and regurgitated by Kid Rock.

Warren's last public performance:


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5.5/10, it was good, but it's not the type of music that brings me joy.


----------



## nork123

7/10, never listened to phish before, but I quite liked that


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

10/10. ^beautiful!






Classic.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

6/10 I remember that haha! Never really was a Power Rangers fan.

How about this? ROFL (jk):


----------



## shynesshellasucks

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love her voice


----------



## BetaBoy90

Toad Licker said:


> 8/10 I love her voice


Like 2 out of 10, just not my style at all


----------



## Amanda123

6/10


----------



## successful

^*10/10 like it

V wiz-waken bake, good early moring "smoking a blunt while driving slow @ 6a.m" music :b


----------



## Lasair

No not for me - 2/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I'd have to agree. 8/10


----------



## Lasair

oh I like very very much so - 10/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10, I love that song.


----------



## Lasair

Didn't do anything for me 3/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10. She has a very nice voice and I'm a sucker for French.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 nice trip down memory lane thanks 

Stacy Ferguson before she was known as Fergie


----------



## shynesshellasucks

5.5/10


----------



## nork123

6/10

Not sure how this will go down as I dunno how many metal peeps are on here, but I love it, def one of my favorite tracks off the album


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

8/10. Ok, i admit i don't like metal in general but that was quite badass actually.






!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sadeyes

6/10

I just heard this on the radio, sounded good.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 his voice doesn't seem to match his looks, catchy little tune though.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Toad Licker said:


> 7/10 his voice doesn't seem match his looks, catchy little tune though.


don't usually like that type of music but 7.5/10

this song is in Portuguese


----------



## nork123

7.5/10, I quite liked that, I enjoy foreign songs sometimes because sometime another language and accent can do things in a song that english can't


----------



## xTKsaucex

not bad; 6/10 - here's some feel good music


----------



## Lasair

Ek no - 4/10


----------



## lazy calm

i'd say 6.5/10 never heard them before. they are cute though :b





rip


----------



## IDB324

4.5/10 pretty repetitive


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

4/10, parts of it were cool, but too many lulls in between that it dampened it.


----------



## Amanda123

7.5/10


----------



## lazy calm

6.5/10


----------



## shynesshellasucks

6/10 it was ok I guess not really my type of music though.


----------



## Absolution

7/10

Wasn't bad. Never really listened to KoL.


----------



## Hamtown

7/10

Unique, not bad man.


----------



## shadowmask

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Were

7.5/10


----------



## lazy calm

9/10 yesh..! not his best but anyways


----------



## Belshazzar

9/10. If only Drake had known that he would become massively popular 25 years after he died.

Edit: Oops, someone posted a second before me. 7/10 for above, not my favorite song by Lady Day, but not bad.


----------



## nork123

5/10, can never really get into that kinda music


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Reminds me of Alice In Chains if they were stuck in a space-time continuum.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

6.5/10 Love those trumpets.


----------



## lazy calm

5.5/10 i think i've heard a lot of songs that sound very similar


----------



## nork123

7/10, I like the dreaminess of the vocal, nice song


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

7/10. Decent song, but i much prefer the instrumental one you posted before.


----------



## xTKsaucex

meh 5 /10 : Never been a fan of Evanescence

This song is a mix from the game Mirrors Edge


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice


----------



## Your Crazy

5/10 I really liked the music. If it wasn't for her singing I would have given it a higher rating.


----------



## JEmerson

6/10 Not bad.


----------



## UndercoverAlien

^^ :lol 10/10 FUH Q!


----------



## mrbojangles

^ link doesnt work

i also give the cee lo song a 10/10, its awesome


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

7/10. Quite enjoyed it.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

7/10 It's alright


----------



## lazy calm

7/10 relaxing & calm bob marleyish tune


----------



## shynesshellasucks

5/10 not really much of a fan


----------



## Lasair

I love that guys voice - haven't listened to them in ages - 8/10


----------



## lazy calm

9/10 EMI was whining about that video so couldn't listen it but i know the song


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 interesting sound


----------



## nork123

6.5/10, pretty cool, I think there should have been some more of the screaming though

Speaking of screaming Chino sounds like he's about to rip his vocal chords out in some parts of this song, its awesome though lol


----------



## shynesshellasucks

6/10 not usually what I listen to, but it was not too bad


----------



## lazy calm

5.5/10 idk? somehow i found that song annoying. didn't like his singing voice that much or the video. but still i guess it was ok.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

10/10 Nice! Love stuff like that!!


----------



## shale

5/10 - Not my style at all, but the tune is kind of catchy.


----------



## Were

10/10 it used to be my ringtone


----------



## shynesshellasucks

7.5/10 it was quite nice


----------



## silentcliche

7/10. Cool surf rock vibe.


----------



## lazy calm

8/10 a bit repeative but it's fine






one more by the breeders. this is guided by voices cover.


----------



## xTKsaucex

decent, be it short 6/10






vocals in this are brilliant in my opinion. Skip to 2.00 when they kick in.


----------



## Sonopa

Nice one, I love trance. 8.5/10






May be a bit boring/repetitive for some, but I find it relaxing. It sounds a lot better if you have headphones/speakers that have a good bass.


----------



## meepmeep

It sounds nice to me, I usually don't listen to these kind of tracks,
But it's nice, i like the bass, listened to it with headphones, nice 
i'll rate it 7/10






This is a band from the netherlands =) i really like this song, am curius what you think about it , its by krezip


----------



## shadowmask

7/10

One of my favorites:


----------



## Lasair

3/10 I couldn't listen to it all


----------



## Sonopa

6/10


----------



## Lasair

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Awesomeness!! :boogie


----------



## Lasair

love it love it love it - 10/10


----------



## nork123

7/10 it kinda grew on me as it went on, the double bass is cool

Song kicks in around 0:28


----------



## Lasair

Oh I love the Smashing pumpkins 10/10


----------



## Robot the Human

8/10 Totally out of my style, but for the genre I really liked it more than I thought I would, thanks.


----------



## Lasair

8/10 - I like how that guy moves


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## lazy calm

9/10 i just like it. 90s girlpowwaaa

i feel like laurie anderson today :um


----------



## Lasair

Oh dear - I for got I pressed play and went to another page and the start of this SCARED me. 3or4/10


----------



## nork123

8/10, awesome track


----------



## lazy calm

7/10 beginning sounded cool. didn't like the video though


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Interesting. I can't say I'm familiar with that type of music, but it was nice and soothing all the same. 6/10

She kind of looks like the girl in your avatar, too. 
________________________________________________________________

Don't let this "Embedding disabled by request" crap deter you...


----------



## xTKsaucex

haven't listened to them in aeons 7/10

Recently came across this band;


----------



## Robot the Human

Great find, for the both of us 9/10


----------



## nork123

6.5/10, not to bad

I dunno who the random stoner girl in the video is, it was the only one I could find of the song lol


----------



## Lasair

ha ha she looks like some I used to know - 6/10


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

10/10


----------



## Haiku McEwan

7/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

8/10. It was quite relaxing.


----------



## Robot the Human

9/10


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

9/10


----------



## Robot the Human

10/10 so pretty. Love that movie.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

10/10 Love the lyrics


----------



## Sonopa

7.5/10


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

10/10
http://


----------



## Lasair

7/10


----------



## JayDivision

8/10


----------



## lazy calm

7/10 their best album


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Amanda123

7.5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

urrr 6/10. Not quite what I listen to.


----------



## SOME

8/10

oh oh you guys are going to LOVE this one I just know it. 






:troll


----------



## lazy calm

2/10 for real? sounds like kesha. idk?.. pretty awful lyrics and all


----------



## nork123

6/10, not that big of an aerosmith fan but it was alright


----------



## Lasair

I enjoyed that - 8/10


----------



## UltraShy

6 out of 10 (I must be in a good mood)


----------



## nork123

7/10, I liked it, pretty cool band name aswell lol

These guys were only 15 years old when they made this album:


----------



## xTKsaucex

love it 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not bad


----------



## Lasair

Reminds me of the cranberries - nice 9/10


----------



## nork123

8/10, I love that song


----------



## Lasair

3/10


----------



## meepie

Would be better if I could understand it it .

5/10


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

8/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Awesome song. 8/10.


----------



## moxosis

6/10 sounded like Rolling Stones and Bob Dylan.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

lol, 2/10. Can't believe I listened to the whole thing.


----------



## SOME

I thought I wasn't going to like it but I did, 7/10.


----------



## nork123

8/10, rammstein are cool


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## KumagoroBeam

9/10 I love that record.


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 sorry not quite my cup o' tea


----------



## StevenGlansberg

3.5/10. Not terrible, just not really my thing.


----------



## Amanda123

7/10, Pretty good.


----------



## nork123

4/10, not really my scene


----------



## Max Horowitz

6/10, it was OK, but the instruments were a little too busy, too fast, for the not as fast singing.


----------



## UltraShy

5 of 10. I might rate it higher if I listened to it more than once so that I could get all the lyrics.

Be patient with this song. It actually sounds like metal after a slow two minute intro.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Chairman Dan

Can someone please tell me how to post videos? The embed option doesn't seem to work.


----------



## nork123

5/10, it was ok








Chairman Dan said:


> Can someone please tell me how to post videos? The embed option doesn't seem to work.


Just copy and past everything past the "v=" in the youtube link between 
[ YOUTUBE ]**paste in here**[ / YOUTUBE ]. 
but without any spaces


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Saw Mastodon a couple years back and holy crap, they were awesome live.


----------



## Chairman Dan

nork123 said:


> 5/10, it was ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just copy and past everything past the "v=" in the youtube link between
> [ YOUTUBE ]**paste in here**[ / YOUTUBE ].
> but without any spaces


Thanks!


----------



## Amanda123

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> 8/10. Saw Mastodon a couple years back and holy crap, they were awesome live.


7/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

6/10.


----------



## Infiction

6/10 for Kevin Rudolf "You Make the Rain Fall ft. Flo Rida"
catchy pop song, video brought it up, just not MY taste 

next up is Mogwai "Killing All the Flies"


----------



## UltraShy

2 for "Killing All the Flies" simply because I demand songs with lyrics. The instrumental part was OK, just needs lyrics. I have no clue as to what the killing flies thing is about.:stu


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love GNR!


----------



## Mc Borg

6/10


----------



## shadowmask

5.5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

6/10


----------



## Mc Borg

5/10

This song cracks me up. lol


----------



## SOME

3/10

lol don't think you're going to like this.:b


----------



## UltraShy

2/10. It had lyrics, though I couldn't tell what they were.


----------



## lazy calm

5/10 nice voice for sure but maybe that was a bit over dramatic for me.

this is from ODDSAC.


----------



## nork123

8/10, I liked that, animal collective seem like a cool band, I've been meaning to check them out

This video is trippy as hell lol


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10 They're talented for sure but I've never been a big fan of Tool.


----------



## Mc Borg

6/10






http://www.groundfloorrecords.com/catalog.html


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

4/10. Kinda boring, sorry.


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 He needs to pull his balls out of his *** he sounds like he's in pain! :lol


----------



## lazy calm

7/10 i have a love/hate affair with his music. idk :troll


----------



## Sonopa

6.5/10


----------



## Were

2/10


----------



## Infiction

6/10


----------



## nork123

9/10, I love eddie vedder


----------



## lazy calm

8/10 don't know what to say this time......... it's simply a good band

trip hop & shoegaze. loud with headphones:wife


----------



## Sonopa

Liked it quite a lot, 8/10.

The video in this is pretty cool and artistic, so it's worth watching even if you don't like the music in it.


----------



## Mc Borg

5/10 for being too repetitive.






Edit: The above poster and I posted at the same time. D: 6/10 for that song.


----------



## Toad Licker

6.5/10 it was ok


----------



## lazy calm

4/10 what's that language?.. anyway i thought it was a pretty numbning song and didn't like her voice


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

6/10. Not really digging it. =/






Lol, sorry for posting my own video, i just wanna know your feedback on it, it's the first time i'm blending two songs on piano.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

*I could really use a wish right now...*

I couldnt view the video above.
It said it was blocked for copyrights.


----------



## lazy calm

6/10 everybody seems to like that song. for me it's starting to get irritating :|

i've been listening to this forever. enjoy


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

10/10 Loved your song.


----------



## nork123

6/10, not usually what I listen to, but it was pretty catchy

this is quite a moving video, always sends shivers down my spine


----------



## lazy calm

8.5/10 pretty nostalgic. always reminds of my brother


----------



## Infiction

7/10 I liked the bass

This song is undoubtedly my favorite of all time. Full volume is a must


----------



## successful

* 10/10..... i like it from 0:00-4:14
it was peaceful until the guitar got louder & vocals kicked it in lol


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

5/10


----------



## nork123

5/10, the video was pretty cool


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

10/10 This brought me right back to memory lane. Wow. So many memories. It sent a chill up my spine.
http://


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

8/10. I love her voice.


----------



## Infiction

8/10 That song and Alone I Break are groooooovy
ok nvm. my refresh didn't work.

8/10 for Street Spirit. Sounds like a good driving song.


----------



## shadowmask

6.75/10 Um...interesting video...*crosses legs*


----------



## lazy calm

8/10 i never thought that danzig sounds like that :b


----------



## nork123

6.5/10, I liked it, but would have been better if there was a vocal


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 I like SOAD but wasn't overly thrilled with this one.


----------



## lazy calm

6/10 it's ok, nothing special. puts me to sleep 

good old finnish song. you don't probably understand the lyrics but...


----------



## shynesshellasucks

8/10 it was good even though I didn't understand anything.


----------



## nork123

4/10, not really my thing


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. Beautiful song.


----------



## Pure Phobia

X / 10 - Your video got taken down by them SONY peeps.


----------



## anxcited

6/10. Good song, but not particularly my mood at the moment

I don't know how to put the video to the post.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIof3kchLao






Byeok from album Speechless

This song is from a korean band called Nell. You can hear some Radiohead influence, especially this song.


----------



## Were

7/10 it's hard to rate it without understanding the lyrics but i like the way he sings






i was thinking about posting this song here but i didn't than it stuck in my mind for the last 2 days so im just trying to get rid of it now


----------



## nork123

7/10, I gave it 2 listens and it kinda grew on me, I like it


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Bullet Soul

5/10.


----------



## nork123

7/10, its nice to have a bit of silence every now and again

I really like this girls voice


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

10/10 Nork likes to make me tingle with memories.

http://


----------



## Your Crazy

8.5/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

9/10. That was epic!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

8/10

That was a really cool song.


----------



## nork123

7.5/10

My favorite performance of one of my favorite songs:








melodymuffin said:


> Nork likes to make me tingle with memories.


If a song makes me tingle thats a sign its an awesome song, I love it when a song gives me tingles


----------



## UltraShy

5/10 (He could put on a shirt, or is the sweaty bod to make the gals hot?)

Listen to the lyrics. You'll be shocked that I managed to pick something with a positive message (he will not be broken despite all the crap he has to put up with).


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Amanda123

8/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. That was a blast to the past.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

3/10


----------



## UltraShy

3/10 Was writing a PM while listening, so I couldn't pay attention to the lyrics. I just don't like his voice.


----------



## nork123

7/10, I like her voice


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

5/10. I can't get into it.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

5/10. Am not the greatest Death Cab for Cutie fan. Still not too bad.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

9/10 I love this song. Mellon Collie is one of my favourite records ever <3


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love her voice! :clap


----------



## nork123

6/10


----------



## shynesshellasucks

8/10 it was good


----------



## Dub16

7/10 not my cup of tea, but twasnt all that bad either


----------



## Same Difference

4/10 Too many lyrics, not enough music.


----------



## nork123

10/10, old metallica is awesome

The lyrics to this song are pretty epic, perfect song to send to someone you don't like lol


----------



## xTKsaucex

6.5/10






probably already heard it but I love Pendulum


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 the further along the song got the more it grew on me


----------



## Your Crazy

3/10


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

10/10


----------



## shale

1/10


----------



## nork123

7/10, reminds me of guitar hero lol

This song and video captures the feeling of frustration and loneliness really well


----------



## Infiction

9/10 me gusta NIN


----------



## nork123

9/10, I don't usually like rap but that was awesome and pretty moving, both the lyrics and the video

Simpsons fans should like this, all the lyrics are ralph wiggum quotes lol


----------



## Amanda123

7/10


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^Sorry, SONY won't let me watch it :/


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## helicon1

4/10. Not really my thing. I might have liked it better if I hadn't seen the video.


----------



## TheGreatPretender

5.5/10


----------



## Your Crazy

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I like Beck, not one of his best but not bad either.

This one has an infectious beat but is an odd one that won't be everyone's cup 'o tea.


----------



## ILoveCats

It is decent, 6.5/10


----------



## nork123

8/10, love the lyrics


----------



## TheGreatPretender

5/10 Not good Not bad


----------



## RyeCatcher86

8/10


----------



## nork123

7/10, pretty trippy lol


----------



## Dreamscape

8/10, I have the album but haven't listened to it for quite some time. Good song.


----------



## FaintOfHearts

7.5/10 not bad. I might check out some more songs


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

For Change 6/10

For Atomic 5/10


----------



## alte

No screaming in that song so it automatically is atleast a 5/10 in my book, going to bump it to 8 since it sounds pleasant.


----------



## TheGreatPretender

paper wolf 7/10 Sounds good  Singing could be stronger
alte 6.5/10 Pretty good but not too unique.


----------



## nork123

7/10, I gave it a bit extra for his dance moves lol

I really like this animation someone made for this song


----------



## helicon1

8/10. Always really liked that song, interesting video.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice

Cyndi Lauper off her new cd (with B.B. King)


----------



## RyeCatcher86

6/10


----------



## alte

6/10, probably deserves better, just not the type of stuff I listen to.


----------



## TheGreatPretender

RyeCatcher - 7.25/10
Alte - 6.5/10


----------



## Dreamscape

9/10, a classic and really great song.


----------



## TheGreatPretender

7/10 Vocals could be stronger!


----------



## helicon1

6.5/10. One of their more popular ones I guess, but not a favourite of mine.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

3/10 I honestly didn't find the sound appealing. It had parts were it was relaxing, but I didn't really enjoy it overall.


----------



## TheGreatPretender

3.75/10 Didn't really like it


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 good stuff


----------



## shadowmask

8/10


----------



## Your Crazy

5/10


----------



## Amanda123

5/10


----------



## Absolution

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

Toad Licker said:


> 8/10


meh, not my cup'o'tea, 5/10

Beatles brought into the 21st C


----------



## shynesshellasucks

8/10 nice try to butcher a song, but it actually still came out good.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

6/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

8/10. Sounds good, the video is somewhat creepy though.


----------



## Your Crazy

xTKsaucex said:


> Beatles brought into the 21st C


Whoever made this needs to be murdered in the slowest and most painful way possible, preferably in a grinder feet first, while this song is blasting in his ears at a deafening volume.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

Mister Mxyzptlk said:


> 8/10. Sounds good, the video is somewhat creepy though.


If by creepy you mean totally, ****ing awesome, you're right!


----------



## shadowmask

Mister Mxyzptlk said:


>


6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## nork123

6.5/10


----------



## Absolution

7/10.


----------



## helicon1

7.5/10.


----------



## UndercoverAlien

8/10 Nice build-up and cool vid too


----------



## Sonopa

7.5/10


----------



## shadowmask

6/10


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Mmmh, 6/10


----------



## RyeCatcher86

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 cute song and video


----------



## helicon1

Catchy 8/10


----------



## nork123

8/10, awesome video lol


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

9/10 Hey, that version's nice.


----------



## successful

6/10 because i can't understand what he's saying lol, it has cool cartoon visuals though


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

7/10 Somehow I don't like how the chorus goes.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> 7/10 Somehow I don't like how the chorus goes.


7.5/10, it's made me want to investigate the band further, thank you!


----------



## helicon1

Matt Good's always pretty solid. 7/10


----------



## nork123

8.5/10, I enjoyed that


----------



## TheGreatPretender

4/10 Didn't really enjoy that.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## TheGreatPretender

6/10 pretty cool


----------



## Amanda123

9/10, I love cream.


----------



## nork123

9/10, I thought that was awesome, i might have to check them out a bit more


----------



## Sonopa

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Loved it! 10/10

Here's a blues song by Shannon Curfman about Robert Johnson & Jimi Hendrix, this was recorded when she was just 13 years old and yes she's playing guitar.

Playing With Fire - Shannon Curfman


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## RyeCatcher86

3/10 not my kind of music :b


----------



## Sonopa

6/10


----------



## nork123

8/10, I like that song


----------



## helicon1

6/10

It's pretty catchy I guess, just not much of a fan. A little bit overproduced maybe?


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## RyeCatcher86

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 sorry that was hard on the ears.


----------



## nork123

7/10, very peaceful, I like it


----------



## helicon1

7/10 My least favourite song on that album, but it's still PJ. Rearviewmirror would've gotten a 10.

Pretty sure I posted the following somewhere here already but I think it was in a different thread.


----------



## alfredd88

good choice... i will give 10 out of 10......


----------



## RyeCatcher86

^ forgot to post a new song
I'll just assume you wanted to post this:


----------



## Amanda123

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 someone should update elevator music with this.


----------



## fonz

7/10


----------



## Clint Westwood

3/10 sorry but I was not feeling that at all


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love STP.


----------



## nork123

5/10, not really a fan


----------



## UndercoverAlien

^ 9/10 great stuff. psybient eh? a lot like shpongle imo.
"I am a shaaaman, magician. The sun is purrrple. 3D dimennsionss, I am for *mental extentionsss*" 
-Shpongle


----------



## waytoblue

^ 3/10 - sorry, it's just not my thing. I'd probably enjoy dancing to it if I was drunk though.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside

This song is on my Joy Division greatest hits cd, and with good reason
7/10


----------



## shadowmask

8/10. Sweet.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

8/10 i liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 most unusual version of that song I've heard still trying to figure out whether I like it or not but gave it a decent score while I figure it out lol.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

7/10 Not the best


----------



## IDB324

4/10


----------



## nork123

6/10, bioshock is a cool game


----------



## fonz

6/10


----------



## DyingInTheOutside

fonz said:


> 6/10


Interesting start, but didn't last 6/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

That was splendid. 8/10. I need to listen to more FL.


----------



## helicon1

7.5/10 Good song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice


----------



## nork123

6.5/10

Not a big staind fan, but I used to really dig this song and just listened to it for the first time in years lol


----------



## DyingInTheOutside

6.5/10 decent, but not my style


----------



## shynesshellasucks

it was ok 6.5/10


----------



## helicon1

5/10. Didn't like the vocals much.


----------



## alfredd88

This is such an awesome idea for a thread!

:clapi give it 8/10, the sound is unique, i like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

^You're suppose to post a song for us to rate when you rate a song.


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10 Not a bad song, doesn't really suit my tastes though.


----------



## nork123

7/10


----------



## Clint Westwood

7/10


----------



## Duke of Prunes

9/10


----------



## RyeCatcher86

That was... a weird song and an even weirder video 
6.5/10


----------



## fonz

8.5/10 - great song,great album


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Cool song, will have to check them out. 7/10


----------



## helicon1

7.5/10 Good song, hadn't heard of them before.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 cool song


----------



## RyeCatcher86

9/10 My favorite song of that album


----------



## mrbojangles

7.5/10


----------



## HipHopHead

10/10 lol i used to lovve this song from a old skate video "flip- really sorry" on the very first part 





this song is fire


----------



## DyingInTheOutside

6/10


----------



## helicon1

7/10. Interesting video, heh.


----------



## alfredd88

Well i will give 6.5 out of 10... its good


----------



## nork123

^your supposed to post another song when you rate

A nice song about cannibalism lol


----------



## shadowmask

8/10

My mostest favoritest song evarrr:


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 always liked that song.


----------



## Clint Westwood

6/10

Here is the most important song of the 20th century:


----------



## StevenGlansberg

1/10. Don't think I could have lasted much longer than 2 minutes.


----------



## Wrangler

6.5/10.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside

Interesting song, just not my thing, I listened to it twice but it didn't stick
6/10


----------



## helicon1

alfredd88 said:


> Well i will give 6.5 out of 10... its good


This is the like the third time you've done this, and to me specifically :lol. Making me a little paranoid dude. You should post some songs yourself.

^^^
8/10. I like TPC.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

6/10. Not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 just not feeling it


----------



## Wrangler

7/10...haven't heard them in a while!

This is a live video, so quality isn't perfect, but It still sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Clint Westwood

8/10 pretty good


----------



## RyeCatcher86

10/10 so, so good

And now a song apropos to your username


----------



## Clint Westwood

10/10 Well played sir!


----------



## fonz

8/10 - great song






(the full length version is much,much longer)


----------



## Your Crazy

7/10


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## helicon1

9/10. A classic. Well, to me anyway.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 damn nice! :clap


----------



## TheGreatPretender

7.75/10
I was prepared to give a low rating but I couldn't


----------



## Clint Westwood

5/10 I like Queen alot, but not that song so much.


----------



## nork123

10/10, love the smashing pumpkins


----------



## Your Crazy

1/10


----------



## helicon1

8.5/10. I like Feist. And I'm also posting way too much in this thread.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

6/10. Builds nicely.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like Toads!


----------



## nork123

8/10, I liked it, she has awesome glasses lol


----------



## Amanda123

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Music 9/10, Girl singing 4/10 for me her voice just doesn't fit the very nice music in this song.


----------



## Drewsy

6/10. I liked the music.  The girl kind of scared me.


----------



## alfredd88

good choice!!! i will give 7 out of 10...


----------



## helicon1

^^^^

Terrible choice, 0/10. Ha, I'm posting after you this time.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

4/10


----------



## kiirby

5/10. I like the Hold Steady, just less so when live


----------



## Amanda123

:yawn 6/10


----------



## Clint Westwood

10/10 Great song!!!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

1/10 REALLY don't like them


----------



## foe

7/10 I like the music but don't understand the lyrics.


----------



## Infiction

9/10 
I love the vibe from the calmer Pearl Jam stuff. Eddie Vedder just makes me want to go walk across the country and live in the woods.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^8/10 I liked it. The song itself wasn't that amazing, but I really loved the vocals.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

7/10 intense performance


----------



## alfredd88

well i will give 9 out of 10... it is good!!!


----------



## nork123

^ you know you should post a song one of these days lol

Song from one of my favorite metal albums, might be a bit heavy if your not into metal


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 the music was great, the guys voice was not at least for me.


----------



## Amanda123

7.5/10


----------



## Madam

8/10

Love me some retro electronic beats






The perfect S.A.D song... xxx


----------



## Clint Westwood

I remember that song. 5/10.

Now here's a surf-punk band from my neck of the woods.


----------



## Absolution

6/10. A little too much for me.


----------



## Your Crazy

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 very nice, quite the hypnotic video.


----------



## shadowmask

6/10 Kinda boring.


----------



## Amanda123

8/10


----------



## Infiction

8/10 
Fightfiya with fiya, fightfiya with fiya. Gets the blood pumpin.


----------



## nork123

9/10, isis are awesome


----------



## Clint Westwood

not bad 7/10


----------



## helicon1

9/10. Sweet, love that song.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Heard of her before but never listened. She has a nice voice. 7/10


----------



## Dreamscape

7/10. Pretty good. I like the upbeat vibe it has.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 not my kind of music but I really liked that song.


----------



## foe

8.5/10 that was a very good song even if i didn't understand the language.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

8/10 Not what I was expecting but very catchy!






hmm video didnt seem to be working


----------



## nork123

6/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10, that song was pretty sick.


----------



## Clint Westwood

5/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Not big on the Beastie Boys...reminds me of Rockband. 4/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## kiirby

2/10. Sorry. Just found it really contrived, and the video was pretty irritating.


----------



## Amanda123

8/10, real rap.


----------



## Gorillaz

6.5/10 not really my type of music but still decent.






not working for some reason


----------



## KumagoroBeam

9/10 Nice.


----------



## mrbojangles

9/10, That song was awesome, they remind me of The Strokes.


----------



## BetaBoy90

7/10, good but doesn't stand out for me.

Love the Beatles!


----------



## kiirby

10/10. Needs no explanation.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

That song plus the video creeped me out for some reason. Not a bad song though. 6/10.


----------



## Amanda123

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 strange video but I like the song.


----------



## mrbojangles

8/10 I didn't think I would like it, but it turned out be a catchy little tune.


----------



## TheGreatPretender

6.75/10 Pretty pleasant song


----------



## RyeCatcher86

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

5/10 She has a good voice and the guitar is nice but not my type of music


----------



## Sonopa

8.5/10


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

7/10 It's okay


----------



## Amanda123

8/10


----------



## nork123

7.5/10, pretty cool, not as good as system of a down though

A song about loosing it on acid lol, sorry about the 2 parts


----------



## Your Crazy

I'm sorry 0/10


----------



## nork123

Your Crazy said:


> I'm sorry 0/10


Not much of a tool fan? I guess that song in particular is probably an aquired taste, I just love Maynards sense of humour in some of the lyrics lol


----------



## kiirby

6/10. I like the White Stripes, but moreso when they used to just play instead of talking throughout the song.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Radiohead is da best 7.5/10


----------



## Your Crazy

7.5/10

Oldie but goodie.


----------



## Your Crazy

nork123 said:


> Not much of a tool fan?


 No, not really, lol.


----------



## prudence

I've listened to that many times on repeat. 9/10


----------



## nork123

5/10, not really my kinda music


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

That was a pretty awesome song 8/10


----------



## kiirby

6/10. Not too bad, but doesn't really stand out from the swathes of similar bands.


----------



## Mc Borg

5/10

I realize that it's technically a well-written song when it comes to music theory, but it doesn't really do anything for me. =[


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 I'm not sure what they were going for here but it didn't work for me.


----------



## mrbojangles

3/10, not really my thing


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Love 90s music but never really got into OLP. 4/10.


----------



## BetaBoy90

7/10, good song, just too generic and pop rocky for my liking.

These guys rock


----------



## layitontheline

6/10, nice and upbeat but not really my taste


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Love Jethro Tull!


----------



## MBL

Front 242 - CRUSHED (1993) 9 / 10






This is off of one of my favorite CD's. It was a favorite when it came out, and still is. Killer.


----------



## nork123

8.5/10, that was pretty cool


----------



## mrbojangles

8.5/10, Rammstein are awesome


----------



## RyeCatcher86

5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10, beautiful song.


----------



## Amanda123

7.5/10


----------



## fonz

^Pretty good - 7.5/10


----------



## Infiction

7/10
...It's like one of those feel good songs that would be in the end credits of a comedy movie, where people leave the theater all happy and stuff.


----------



## Neptunus

7.5/10. Not a genre I really care for, but nice nevertheless!






Angun, she's so beautiful!


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

Erm, not for me 5/10


----------



## lazy calm

7/10 mildly good song


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice!


----------



## Shoeless Jane

meh 7/10


----------



## shadowmask

2/10

wat


----------



## Mc Borg

10/10


----------



## Shoeless Jane

9/10


----------



## nork123

4/10, haha wtf was that lol


----------



## Shoeless Jane

9.784578453/10


----------



## feels

6/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

That was pretty cool. 8/10.

lol at Veggie Tales.

Embarrassed to say I like this song:


----------



## Your Crazy

5/10


----------



## Mordeci

7/10

The Twilight Singers- Deactur St.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## nork123

6/10


----------



## KumagoroBeam

I rated the wrong song by accident, sorry... I think I'll give Porcupine Tree 7/10.


----------



## lazy calm

9/10 they're tuff, haha  this always reminds me of one extremely stupid person that i know, idk why

a song by david lynch. inland empire soundtrack, very david lynchy


----------



## moptop68

yours was ok but im a guitar girl. 5/10 rate myn hun.xx


----------



## Amanda123

^^ You didn't post a vid >.< i'll give ghost of love 6/10..


----------



## moptop68

hi


----------



## moptop68

moptop68 said:


> yours was ok but im a guitar girl. 5/10 rate myn hun.xx


 dont know how to post a vid


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Awww, I used to listen to the Doors a lot when I was younger. 7.5/10.


----------



## moptop68




----------



## moptop68




----------



## nork123

8/10, that was pretty awesome

only got into this band recently, badass female vocalist


----------



## mrbojangles

2/10, sorry just not my thing at at all.


----------



## nork123

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 this band is so hit & miss for me that I don't own any of their cd's, that song was pretty decent though.


----------



## Mordeci

Not my kind of music, but kind of catchy 6/10

The Afghan Whigs- What Jail is Like


----------



## Citrine

maybe...6/10, not really my type of music though.




been stuck in my head for while


----------



## Mordeci

9/10 I love Imogen Heap, I saw her live once, great show.


----------



## muse87

4/10





(recommended with headphones)


----------



## alfredd88

How fun! 

I give it a 7/10.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^you didn't post a song :sus


----------



## mrbojangles

7.5/10, they sound _ALOT_ like Jane's Addiction.

*Edit* Googled them and found out that the it's the same singer and drummer lol.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^7/10 I'm not really a big Joy Division fan.


----------



## uffie

2/10 just not my taste


----------



## muse87

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## uffie

10/10 I totally forgot about that band. I use to love placebo!


----------



## muse87

2/10


----------



## uffie

6/10


----------



## muse87

6/10

this is addicting


----------



## uffie

haha I feel like its just become me and you sharing music 4/10


----------



## nork123

5/10, not what I usually listen to but it was alright


----------



## layitontheline

2/10


----------



## lazy calm

8/10 tuff!


----------



## feels

7/10


----------



## muse87

6/10


----------



## Mordeci

2/10 sorry didn't care for it

The Stills- Lola Stars and Stripes


----------



## natureiscalming

7/10

Do I have to embed? Sorry, I don't know how to do that 



 A Fine Frenzy - Happier


----------



## RyeCatcher86

5/10


----------



## nork123

6/10


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Interesting. 6/10


----------



## natureiscalming

2/10 sorry, not my cuppa






John Mellencamp - Ain't Even Done With the Night

I still haven't figured out embedding :/


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 good song, one of the worst videos ever though lol.


----------



## UndercoverAlien

ehh idk 5/10






o...o...*o...**o...*


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10 not usually a fan of rap - good find.


----------



## Batgirl

5/10

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 doesn't seem like much thought was put into the lyrics nor the video, sorry.


----------



## muse87

5/10

liked the lyrics


----------



## Batgirl

3/10

:eyes


----------



## muse87

2/10


----------



## kiirby

5/10. Might've preferred it if I was in a more chilled out easy listening mood.


----------



## Amanda123

7/10











Epic metal ftfw


----------



## Shoeless Jane

9.88/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Batgirl said:


> 3/10
> 
> :eyes


You = awesome.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Shoeless Jane said:


> 9.88/10


4/10 :yawn Sorry.


----------



## Shoeless Jane

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10


----------



## shadowmask

9/10, that was surprisingly awesome. I need to check out more of that band.


----------



## successful

8/10


----------



## shynesshellasucks

I liked it 6.5/10


----------



## Your Crazy

7/10


----------



## fonz

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Cleary

9.5/10 I love her


----------



## JayDivision

8.5/10


----------



## Amanda123

8/10


----------



## Mordeci

I like it 7/10

stellastarr*- Winter Song


----------



## Your Crazy

7/10


----------



## ferrellwolf

8/10 for the video, 7/10 for the song.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

8.5/10


----------



## nork123

7.5/10

Love the tuba in this song lol


----------



## Takerofsouls

7/10
=S23oU4VRGdI


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## layitontheline

6/10


----------



## Mordeci

Always liked Cat Stevens 8/10

The Gutter Twins- All Misery/Flowers


----------



## Barry Egan

6.5/10

Jon Spencer Blues Explosion.


----------



## feels

8/10 and the video was great too


----------



## Sonopa

6/10

Finnish reggae ^^.


----------



## Josh90

6/10


----------



## Your Crazy

10/10 only because I ****ing love that game!


----------



## ferrellwolf

8.5, love gnarls


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice


----------



## rickey

7/10 that wasnt bad for my taste

There's not enough old music, cant go wrong when these two bands are together.


----------



## Citrine

8/10 Nice...Always wanted to play the keytar!


----------



## layitontheline

7.5/10 Ooooh yeah I wanna pop that in my car


----------



## Your Crazy

9/10


----------



## RyeCatcher86

9/10


----------



## Sonopa

6/10


----------



## ferrellwolf

9/10

Wow, that was Mutemath? That's surprisingly good.






I don't smoke weed, but I love this song.


----------



## Amanda123

eh 7/10


----------



## Citrine

7/10


----------



## natureiscalming

I like it - 7/10

Tegan and Sara - Where Does The Good Go


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Fall To Pieces - Velvet Revolver

9/10


----------



## trite

That is their only song I know, 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 not bad


----------



## Mordeci

5/10 couldn't get into it


----------



## centrino

4/10 I'm not into punk that much.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

7/10


----------



## shadowmask

6.75/10 Not bad


----------



## xTKsaucex

shadowmask said:


> 6.75/10 Not bad


6/10 -all right


----------



## blank_mind

7.5/10 - pretty good, I do like an occasional bit of drum & bass.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 great song


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

8/10 I love Jack Johnson!


----------



## JayDontCareEh

5/10 Interesting.


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10 - good song;


----------



## Josh90

3/10


----------



## alfredd88

its really great dude & i will give 7.5 out of ten. you really have a good collection.:boogie


----------



## helicon1




----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

5/10 Her voice reminds me a bit of Leigh Nash, her style of singing reminds me of Regina Spektor, her music sounds Smooth Jazz-ish (lmao), and the whole song could remind me of Swing Out Sister.


----------



## NoDirectionHome

7/10 for the song, 10/10 for how trippy the video is.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

7/10 Pretty.


----------



## feels

6/10


----------



## Citrine

8/10 I like it :b


----------



## hickorysmoked

8/10


----------



## successful

6/10...it's ok, only reggae i seem to like is bob marley for some reason.

i,i,i, be on it all day:cig


----------



## Josh90

8/10, pretty good


----------



## hickorysmoked

CLASSIC TUNE DAT BREDRENN!!! 10/10/10

Another Morgan Heritage





Edit: Keep it blazin my dude "Successful"


----------



## JayDontCareEh

I'm diggin it. 7/10


----------



## lazy calm

7/10 that was groove


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10


----------



## shadowmask

9/10 Loved it. Her voice is beautiful (and so are the pics in that vid. wow.)


----------



## layitontheline

9/10


----------



## NoDirectionHome

9/10. Love Cat Power. She's a fellow anxiety sufferer (performance anxiety) too.


----------



## nork123

4/10, not really my kinda thing


----------



## Gorillaz

8/10 decent


----------



## helicon1

8/10


----------



## ferrellwolf

7.5/10 Sounds like the type of song that grows on you with time.






The lyrics in this song speak to me, they sum up my experience with SA so well.


----------



## successful

on 2nd listen *9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Damn Nice! :banana


----------



## Your Crazy

7/10


----------



## layitontheline

5/10 Cool video though


----------



## Sonopa

5.5/10


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

6/10 Didn't like the singer's voice and the guitar riff was stolen from a couple Dylan songs.


----------



## nork123

7/10, video was cool haha


----------



## ferrellwolf

One of Buckethead's best songs imo 8.5/10

While on the subject of great guitarists, a blast from the past.


----------



## Haiku McEwan

7/10


----------



## helicon1

6/10


----------



## muse87

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 this song left me unaffected.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

7.5/10 pretty poppy, but still decent


----------



## Mc Borg

7/10

Inspired by Muse87's avatar.


----------



## muse87

10/10


----------



## Mook31

6/10 Might of been 9/10 if I had could smoke some pot.

Local Natives- Wide Eyes


----------



## Amanda123

8.5/10


----------



## uffie

1/10 I just dont like benny benassi


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## layitontheline

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice moldy oldie!


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

8/10


----------



## nork123

6/10


----------



## Amanda123

7/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

That was pretty enjoyable, nice choice 8.5/10


----------



## helicon1

8/10. Like The Strokes.


----------



## layitontheline

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## shadowmask

10/10


----------



## RyeCatcher86

3/10 Just isn't my kind of music


----------



## layitontheline

5/10


----------



## Josh90

5/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

2/10 This isn't my type of song, but I also didn't think it was that good of a song in general, she has an ok voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

Toad Licker said:


> 7.5/10


seriously not my thing dude  3/10

never get tired of the finishing riff in this song


----------



## helicon1

7/10. I did like the last couple of minutes better than the first 5.


----------



## nork123

8/10, I enjoyed that

"me just happy robot, live on hill of beans.." :eyes


----------



## RyeCatcher86

7.5/10


----------



## Mordeci

7/10


----------



## Your Crazy

3/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

I like Beck, this song just doesn't stick upon a single hearing 6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 very nice, love her voice.


----------



## muse87

5/10


----------



## danberado

9/10, very rich sound.


----------



## helicon1

10/10.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

usually not my kind of music but I really like this one
8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

Good song 8/10


----------



## Amanda123

8/10


----------



## UndercoverAlien

^^Dime y Diez = Viente


----------



## cherry87

7/10


----------



## muse87

3/10


----------



## cherry87

1/10


----------



## Neptunus

Not really into football, but not bad - a cheerful song. 7/10.


----------



## Your Crazy

UndercoverAlien said:


>


That's it, where's my ****ing sword...(Writes a list of every Dubstep remixer)


----------



## hickorysmoked

4/10 sorry


----------



## Your Crazy

That wasn't a song post, lol.


----------



## hickorysmoked

Oh crap lol. I was thinking to myself the verse is coming any minute now. It never did...


----------



## Your Crazy

Neptunus - 5/10

hickorysmoked - I am so sorry, 0/10 Not a huge rap fan at all.


----------



## Ciaran

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## muse87

7/10


----------



## harrynia

This is such an awesome idea for a thread!

i give it 6/10, the sound is unique, i like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

^along with your rating you're suppose to add a video for us to rate.


----------



## Amanda123

6/10, She reminds me of lily allen.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

10/10. Valhall Awaits Me live at Summerbreeze 07 = simply the best version of it ever.


----------



## mcmuffinme

Your Crazy said:


>


Holy ship! This was filmed at a Starbucks right by my house. I've been through that back entrance- I'm positive. This was filmed in Orange County in the orange circle- which is in old towne Orange. Sweet!

It's right next to where I went to school (and where they filmed part of _big mama's house_ as well as _That thing you do. _And my friends work at the restaurant he passes called Watson's toward the end)





This is where it was filmed! Eeee, this made me happy.
____________________________________________________________

and the last song posted wasn't my kind of thing. I'm sorry, I give it a 0/10.

Heavy in Your Arms by Florence and the Machine





Yes, i'm subjecting you to a cartoon I liked. Sorry, i'm a geek.


----------



## xTKsaucex

9/10 love florence, need to listen to more of her  ;


----------



## Your Crazy

0/10

Gotta give homage to the mother of mp3's.


----------



## uffie

8/10

i like it better like this


----------



## helicon1

Heh, well I prefer the other. 8/10


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

9.98/10

That was amazing.

Feast your ears on the Mac.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10


----------



## UndercoverAlien

lol pretty cool 8/10


----------



## Josh90

6/10


----------



## mrbojangles

2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## shadowmask

9/10


----------



## Citrine

7/10


----------



## jagmusic

Goosebumps, me gusto mucho 10/10


----------



## KumagoroBeam

7/10 nice. I like her voice.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10


----------



## muse87

6/10


----------



## helicon1

7.5/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

Pretty good live performance 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 she has a very nice voice.


----------



## uffie

4/10


----------



## HipHopHead

3/10


----------



## jagmusic

3/10


----------



## Mc Borg

4/10.


----------



## stranger25

3/10.


----------



## Taylor8524

2/10


youtube embedding codes dont work for me


----------



## uffie

1/10


----------



## helicon1

8/10, Catchy.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice


----------



## nork123

3/10, didnt really like it


----------



## prudence

6/10


----------



## jagmusic

6/10 That was pretty cool.





I love this Thread


----------



## ferrellwolf

9/10 good stuff, it's like The Cure mixed with 1960's Motown Pop.


----------



## Citrine

7.5/10 Not something I usually listen to but I like it


----------



## ferrellwolf

8.5 Danger Mouse + James Mercer = Instant WIN






\m/


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 haven't heard that one in awhile.


----------



## uffie

2/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

uffie said:


> 2/10


sounds like Blink, 7/10


----------



## Amanda123

4/10


----------



## jagmusic

10/10 That was great!






This is the fuking most beautiful thing ever.


----------



## harrynia

8/10 very nice song!


Jewish rap anybody? The video is a trip, I think it's a must see.


----------



## BetaBoy90

^ I'm glad I don't have to listen to your song, because I'm assuming it'd be ****...


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10


----------



## jagmusic

8/10, I really enjoyed that song. Not the video so much though.


----------



## alfredd88

8/10. Beautiful song.


----------



## Toad Licker

^You're suppose to post a video for us to rate with your rating.


----------



## sacred

5/10

what a cutie


----------



## Antis

5/10
I don't get it:um


----------



## ferrellwolf

7/10






Old school Metal \m/


----------



## uffie

4/10


----------



## ferrellwolf

5.8/10 Love Anthony Green in Circa Survive, but I'm not digging the screamo vibe.


----------



## uffie

ha i wish anthony green stayed in saosin.
i like omar but i like him better in at the drive in
5.8/10 =P


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10, one of my favorite songs by ATDI!


----------



## jagmusic

Your video didn't work, also I'm a little dissapointed that Black Sabbath only got a 4/10 :mum:con


----------



## stranger25

5/10


----------



## uffie

3/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

uffie said:


> 3/10


meh, 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## uffie

0/10


----------



## jagmusic

2/10


----------



## uffie

4/10


----------



## ferrellwolf

Said it was disabled  but Thrice is pretty cool. Speaking of Post Hardcore...


----------



## Citrine

7/10


----------



## Amanda123

7.5/10


----------



## Robot the Human

10/10!

I hope you enjoy guitars, 10 mins worth


----------



## Taylor8524

8/10 pretty good song


----------



## ferrellwolf

10/10 great song, great message


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

nooooice -8.5/10

[WARNING] should only be listened to by Metal Heads


----------



## tutliputli

2/10 (not a metal fan, sorry!)


----------



## fonz

Great song - 8/10


----------



## uffie

2/10

this song is the story of my life


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 very nice song and video


----------



## uffie

7/10 every girl in my school use to like love that song. is that song about vibrators?


----------



## helicon1

5/10. Not a big fan.


----------



## tutliputli

2/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

Nice pick dude, I'm glad to hear it 9.5/10






Prepare to have your ears raped


----------



## ferrellwolf

6.5/10 felt like I fell into some other dimension for a minute.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

7/10


----------



## Taylor8524

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Loved it right up until the singer opened his mouth!


----------



## uffie

3/10 just not my taste


----------



## helicon1

8/10


----------



## dullard

8.1/10

That was pretty excellent! I haven't seen them live in over a year.. they play here too often and I take it for granted haha. They play a lovely cover of Bell by Snailhouse. On that note...






It's too bad that there really aren't any videos of Snailhouse's older songs on youtube.


----------



## Mc Borg

7/10


----------



## Citrine

6/10....I'm dizzy. I feel like there was a subliminal message that is now embedded into my brain... :b


----------



## uffie

5/10


----------



## Paper Samurai

6/10. Dudes look prettier than the girls in the vid :b


----------



## ferrellwolf

7.5/10






So apparently this is Jazz Death Metal, pretty interesting.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 I love the way it started out but then it was all downhill from there.


----------



## nork123

7/10, she has a nice voice


----------



## Wallace

Awesome lyrics and the guitar is sick.

8/10


----------



## Antis

7/10 enjoyed


----------



## Chantal

8/10, i liked that. then again i like linkin park.

yma sumac, chuncho


----------



## Toad Licker

2/10 my ears!


----------



## layitontheline

8/10


----------



## Amanda123

eh.. 1/10.


----------



## uffie

4-10

this is my dance music :boogie


----------



## jagmusic

3/10


----------



## ferrellwolf

7/10 I like the other CC song you posted a bit more than this one.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Groovy! :boogie


----------



## nork123

4/10

(song finishes at about 3.30)


----------



## lazy calm

6/10


----------



## uffie

1/10


----------



## dullard

2/10. Not exactly my cup of tea and as soon as I saw the band name I figured they'd have the jump heh.

Some poppy shoegaze from Sarah Records!


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^9/10, Nice! I love the album cover too.






(Magnetic Fields cover)


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10. Helped that I knew the song


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

9/10

I havent heard any Phish but they remind of me The Allman brothers band or the Grateful Dead, very cool.


----------



## sacred

6/10


----------



## layitontheline

1/10


----------



## sacred

3/10


----------



## uffie

6/10

if this song doesnt get a 10 nothing should :teeth


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 sorry it's not a 10 to my ears but we all have our own tastes.


----------



## Tristeza

9/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

Tristeza said:


> 9/10


9/10 - reminds me of Explosions in the Sky + 65DOS


----------



## tutliputli

8/10


----------



## AussiePea

9/10, I love that song so much, after hearing it on an ad here, always makes me happy lol. Such a unique voice.


----------



## Josh90

3/10


----------



## hickorysmoked

6/10 - I like the guitar in that song.


----------



## Josh90

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not normally my type of music but not bad at all. :b


----------



## stranger25

1/10 not my type of music


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

3/10 
Eighties hairbands... I cant stand them. It's not that bad but the guitar, vocals and over the top drums just don't seem to click.

It's long, its instrument and it is one of the coolest jam songs ever.
Try and listen to the entire thing. If the video doesnt work try the link.


----------



## ferrellwolf

7.5/10 interesting harmonica solo


----------



## uffie

8/10


----------



## Your Crazy

3/10


----------



## shynesshellasucks

it was ok 6.5/10


----------



## JayDivision

Kinda of good 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

Toad Licker said:


> 8/10


2/10 - really not my thing.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

xTKsaucex said:


>


6/10, I liked parts of the song, the chorus was really hard to listen too though.

Can you guess the guitarist? Super famous and widely known as one of the best. It's super early in his career.


----------



## Chantal

4/10, it was ok

Skip James, Hard Time Killin' Floor Blues


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Chantal said:


> 4/10, it was ok
> 
> Skip James, Hard Time Killin' Floor Blues


10/10, I'm fan of Skips


----------



## helicon1

8/10



dullard said:


> That was pretty excellent! I haven't seen them live in over a year.. they play here too often and I take it for granted haha. They play a lovely cover of Bell by Snailhouse. On that note....


Yeah, love that song. Just getting around listening to their new one actually. Good so far.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 very nice.


----------



## Amanda123

<3 9/10


----------



## mcmuffinme

7/10, it was catchy





This song makes me think of SA at certain points.


----------



## BetaBoy90

7/10

Pretty enjoyable track when played within the albums rotation, by itself, it doesn't stand up as nicely as I would have thought.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

10/10 for the atmosphere


----------



## xTKsaucex

Some Russian Guy said:


> 10/10 for the atmosphere


ummmm, 4/10


----------



## uffie

1/10


----------



## Emptyheart

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Evanescence. 

Murder of Birds - Jesca Hoop


----------



## layitontheline

3/10 She has an amazing voice, but not my taste


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^8/10


----------



## Some Russian Guy

xTKsaucex said:


> ummmm, 4/10


whaaaaa... you don't like melodic death metal !!!1111!!1?

How about this then ? A fine dark melodic black metal songy thingy...

I give it at least 7 out of 10...


----------



## helicon1

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^8/10


8/10.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Some Russian Guy said:


> whaaaaa... you don't like melodic death metal !!!1111!!1?
> 
> How about this then ? A fine dark melodic black metal songy thingy...
> 
> I give it at least 7 out of 10...


^ That songs better but generally, Black Metal - naaaa, try Post Hardrcore :






***** Sorry guys for the interruptions *****


----------



## RyeCatcher86

2/10


----------



## nork123

4/10


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Embedded video didn't work.
I went to youtube and gave it a few listens but didn't really like it 3.5/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

8.5/10 I love the laid back vibe of the song, go Weezer!


----------



## KumagoroBeam

6/10 Not really my thing, sorry.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 catchy little tune, odd voice the singer has though


----------



## mrbojangles

7/10, She sounds just like Gwen Stefani. I enjoyed it though.


----------



## WeirdFishes

7/10 - Thought it was pretty catchy, but nothing particularly unique about it. Still good though.






Absolutely love this song, listen to it all the way through.

(Sorry if this buggers up, I've never embedded a video before)

Edit: It did bugger up many times, but i eventually worked it out!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice


----------



## WeirdFishes

8/10 - Never actually listened to any Janis Joplin before, but i loved that.


----------



## Amanda123

8/10, good band.


----------



## Chantal

7/10, cool

Steve Vai, For The Love Of God (did i post this before?)


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## tutliputli

3/10, just not my kind of music

No proper video for this one but the song is awesome


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Pretty awesome solo at the end ending with that soft touch of a violin. ****ing awesome.


----------



## Ego Dead

8/10


----------



## nork123

7/10, the pixies are cool, I think "where is my mind" is my favorite by them


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Ego Dead

I liked it 8/10






:spank wtf is that<


----------



## fonz

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Amanda123

lol uh 2/10


----------



## Rubisco

4/10

Swans - Blind


----------



## AnotherWorld

Enjoyed that, 8/10.

Can't find a proper vid for this one;


----------



## Rubisco

Lovely! 8/10

Mission of Burma - Trem Two


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

7/10

I liked everything, but the vocals didn't seem to match the music.


----------



## helicon1

9/10. Awesome, love the black keys.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

9/10 I really liked this... definitely need to check that band out.


----------



## nork123

8/10, I thought that was cool

The singings in swedish and french but I still love it


----------



## BetaBoy90

7.5/10 Good, just similar sounding (besides the Swedish...)


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## AnotherWorld

Hmmm, can't make my mind up about that one. I'll give it a 6/10 while I listen to it some more.

Here's a flashback for all you 80's children, presented in glorious 80s-o-vision for your viewing pleasure. Kate Bush - Running up that Hill. Also worth checking out the Placebo cover of this if you enjoy it.


----------



## sacred

5.5/10


----------



## layitontheline

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## uffie

0/10 i like the original


----------



## layitontheline

1/10


----------



## jagmusic

5/10


----------



## RyeCatcher86

spooky 6/10


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

7/10

Pretty cool, not quite what I'm used too.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## shynesshellasucks

7.5/10 not bad


----------



## uffie

10/10 classic song


----------



## RyeCatcher86

2/10


----------



## nork123

3/10, not really my thing at all


----------



## uffie

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 cute video


----------



## Amanda123

5.5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10. I see why people rave about Pendulum but it isn't my style of D'n'B.


----------



## Ego Dead

Well, Im really not into that kind of music, 2/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 song grows on ya the further into it you get


----------



## ferrellwolf

6/10


----------



## Ego Dead

7.8/10, thought that was good, especially considering that he created that completely by himself.


----------



## Godless1

8/10 Thoroughly enjoyable


----------



## helicon1

6/10



KumagoroBeam said:


> 9/10 I really liked this... definitely need to check that band out.


Really just one guy, Michael Gira, who was also in Swans, a band Rubisco posted a few posts before mine.


----------



## uffie

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Amanda123

2/10 dnsdhysdh8ysa


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10, that was chill.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Rubisco

7/10. It's pretty good but I'm a bit picky when it comes to female vocals.

Wet Gravity - Failure





(How do I embed youtube vids in this forum? I keep trying and failing like a dumbass!)


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. I never heard of these guys but now I want to.

On the address bar after .com/watch?v=, there a bunch of letters, numbers. Copy it, type in


----------



## Rubisco

^^ Brightpaperwarewolf, Failure is the most tragically underrated bands of the 90s. They got pretty much shut out because everyone was caught up in the popular grunge of the time... Fantastic Planet is easily one of my top 5 favorite albums ever. Thanks for the note on how to embed as well!

9/10. The Jesus and Mary Chain is good stuff!

Another song by Swans.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

8/10 Pretty cool

Another song the I'm Not there Sound Track

Its Calexico and Jim James btw


----------



## Absolution

9/10 That was great.

I've been listening to the Yeah Yeah Yeahs a lot lately.


----------



## helicon1

8.5/10


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

9/10 Very cool

I bet this has already been posted been I've been listening to it a lot lately.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. That was pretty sweet and pleasant. I dig it.


----------



## fonz

8/10 - Not one of his absolute classics,but decent song...


----------



## Ego Dead

Calming, 7/10.






You better love the cheesey old-school horror movie clips.


----------



## cat001

8/10 not actually heard anything from the Misfits but quite enjoyed that actually

And I've actually recently developed an interest in cheesy old-school horror movies so works for me lol





There's no official video for this song that I can find but here's a fan made one!


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 cool song


----------



## Rubisco

8/10 I enjoyed that.

National Skyline - A Night At The Drugstore


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## Rubisco

9/10. Awesome cover!

Fugazi - Nightshop


----------



## Absolution

7/10


----------



## silentcliche

6/10.


----------



## Godless1

7.5/10 
Not my cup of tea, but I respect the talent.


----------



## helicon1

9/10. Been awhile since I've heard that song.


----------



## heroin

4/10. Too upbeat.

Here's a golden oldie. Someone reminded me of it in another thread


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 for content, 4/10 for the song it just doesn't work for me. 

Here's a song for us SA'ers.


----------



## helicon1

8/10. Nice. Always thought Born could be an SA song too.


----------



## lonelyjew

7/10, I think that song is very mood dependent, and while studying unfortunately didn't do all that much for me. Still though, I can appreciate a good song, even if it's not at an opportune time.


----------



## Rubisco

5/10 Not really my thing.


----------



## Toad Licker

2/10 that poor cat it sounds like they're killing it


----------



## heroin

3/10. Too mellow.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. I would go straight into the pit if I saw them live.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 my fav song of theirs but not their best version


----------



## RyeCatcher86

4/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

hmmm, 4/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

9/10 pretty fun song to listen to


----------



## silentcliche

9/10. I love me some Emily Haines :love2






The pitch of the video is messed up for some reason.


----------



## foe

^^^^Don't worry, I have that album(Tim) and I love the Mats. *10/10* :nw


----------



## successful

um 3/10 i guess.


----------



## helicon1

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice


----------



## heroin

7/10. Good song. Don't like the singer.


----------



## ferrellwolf

2/10 I like lots of Metal, but Grindcore is def not my thing.


----------



## Godless1

5/10 All that modern, indie-pop-rock sounds generic and bores me, sorry.

This thread is in dire need of a hip-hop injection. I'm seriously concerned by the paucity of hip-hop in here. It isn't all Lil Wayne and Soulja Boy ya know?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10. But you got a point, there's a lack of hip-hop.


----------



## Godless1

9.5/10 Pure mid-90's dopeness right there.
Let's keep it going.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. That was pretty dope.


----------



## Godless1

9/10
Sticking with Def Jux:


----------



## ferrellwolf

7.5/10


Godless1 said:


> This thread is in dire need of a hip-hop injection. I'm seriously concerned by the paucity of hip-hop in here. It isn't all Lil Wayne and Soulja Boy ya know?


True this though


----------



## Lasair

4/10


----------



## moxosis

6/10


----------



## heroin

4/10. Didn't work for me.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 woah acid flashback! :lol

Here's another song for us SA'ers.


----------



## Lasair

9/10


----------



## helicon1

7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7.5/10


----------



## Amanda123

Hmm. 6/10


----------



## silentcliche

8/10.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## helicon1

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Beautiful song!


----------



## Jenchu

7.5 out of 10


----------



## xTKsaucex

I'm usually a fan of Gorillaz but that was ok. Animation was great so give it 6/10


----------



## ferrellwolf

9/10 absolutely loved it


----------



## AussiePea

6/10, I went in ready for a 2 but it was better than I expected hehe.


----------



## heroin

7/10. Good song.


----------



## Absolution

5/10 Not really feeling it.


----------



## xTKsaucex

urrrr all right 5/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

7/10 was ok, just didn't end all that well.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 she has a nice voice. 

A Decemberists cover song.


----------



## AussiePea

I liked that, 8/10.


----------



## heroin

10/10. Love the whole album.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10

And yet another song for us SA'ers.


----------



## ferrellwolf

6.5/10 pretty cool


----------



## tutliputli

3/10, not a fan of her

The video I've posted below isn't showing up for me, if it doesn't work use the link:


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. Every song on Are You Experienced? get that rating.


----------



## ferrellwolf

10/10 Robert Plant's voice ftw


----------



## silentcliche

Sorry, wasn't feeling it. 4/10.


----------



## Godless1

8/10 I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 I like some of their other stuff but this one was just ok.

Seth Binzer (Shifty) from Celebrity Rehab & Sober House.


----------



## uhhhbrandon

Won't let me open the above link.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

7/10


----------



## ferrellwolf

11/10 "For any MC in any 52 states I get psycho killaaaa Norman Bates" LOL. Rest in peace ODB.

ODB always reminds me of George Clinton lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Groovy! :boogie


----------



## tutliputli

10/10, love that song and love her.


----------



## heroin

10/10. Squeeeeze my lemon.


----------



## helicon1

5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10, that was pretty trippy.


----------



## xTKsaucex

uplifting  7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Not really feeling the song but she sings it so well I'll give it 7/10


----------



## Tristeza

6/10 -- not my kind of music...


----------



## helicon1

9/10. Liked that.


----------



## nork123

6/10


----------



## Lumiere

^ Fantastic. Never heard that before. 8/10.


----------



## heroin

7/10. Portishead are good. But for some reason, they never grew on me.


----------



## AussiePea

Completely on the opposite side of the spectrum to what I listen to, but it was decent. 6/10.

One of the most underrated rock bands of all time:


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 nice blast from the past 

I Won't Be Home for Christmas - Blink 182


----------



## ferrellwolf

Normally I don't like Blink songs, but in the spirit of Christmas 5.5/10

Since everyone is posting Trip-Hop songs


----------



## AussiePea

Was relaxing, 7/10.


----------



## ferrellwolf

7.5/10 It'll probably grow on me.






The beginning is improv, skip to 4:59 for the actual song.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 It seems kinda bland for being Jimi


----------



## BetaBoy90

Shinedown, I usually either love their songs or hate em, this one is good

7/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

Not my thing but yeah 5/10


----------



## nork123

4/10, not the kinda thing I listen to, but it was ok


----------



## BetaBoy90

Good stuff, my kind of music 8.5/10


----------



## Emanresu

Good stuff totally 8


----------



## helicon1

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Minus the poor sound quality and the head in the way I like it.


----------



## helicon1

^^^^
Yeah the sound quality wasn't the greatest there. I do like to use live versions of songs when I can find them, and that particular band is awesome live.

8.5/10. Liked your song.


----------



## Amanda123

6/10


----------



## layitontheline

2/10


----------



## Godless1

8/10 Nice


----------



## BetaBoy90

That was enjoyable, good solid rock music 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Godless1

7/10 
I really liked her voice.






I've been a fan of these guys forever. This is probably my favorite track off of their latest album.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^6/10 It's not bad, but nothing special imo. Sorry


----------



## Mc Borg

6/10.


----------



## Godless1

5/10 for the track, 9/10 for the video.


----------



## xTKsaucex

9/10 - need to look more into Stone Sour :yes


----------



## helicon1

8/10. I liked that.


----------



## heroin

5/10. Not my cup of tea. But it was fairly decent.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10, Les Claypool as god on the bass as always.


----------



## DarkHeartKid

oh oops..

^^ 6/10 music a bit too olschool for my liking in terms of audio quality i guess, but not bad vid however and i liked cello pig guy xD

^ i rly dunno, not kind of my style of music i like so idk how to rate it, its good n all but idk

here taste a bit of azn musics awasomness!




/\ 9/10 ofc!!! regardless of what anyone of u might say xD

damn idk how the fuk to post youtube (and i clicked the yt icon) >:/


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 he has an unusual voice but it's a nice song


----------



## Godless1

10/10

I saw them twice in their short lived existence. They rocked super hard.


----------



## ferrellwolf

7.8/10 reminds me of something that would have been on Dream Theater's Train of Thought album.


----------



## nork123

5/10, not really what i listen to, but it sounded quite nice


----------



## helicon1

9.5/10. Always loved that song.


----------



## trevor35th

^^ 7.5/10 It has a nice vibe to it, just wish the singer would've belted out a few notes.


----------



## ferrellwolf

5/10 couldn't get into it.


----------



## rawrguy

^meh 7/10

rate the King of Pop:








trevor35th said:


> ^^ 7.5/10 It has a nice vibe to it, just wish the singer would've belted out a few notes.


Christian Rock uke


----------



## shynesshellasucks

big fan of MJ's 8/10

I heard this from the FIFA 11 soundtrack:


----------



## tutliputli

3/10, not my thing

No official video, they seem rare for Paul Weller. Anyway:


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10

The Gracious Few (2 parts Candlebox + 3 parts Live)


----------



## ferrellwolf

8/10 good stuff


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 might have gone higher with vocals


----------



## Amanda123

6/10. Parts reminded me of white rabbit - jefferson airplane.


----------



## helicon1

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not my type of music but the singer has a nice voice.

The Chain - Sleepy Sun (Fleetwood Mac Cover)


----------



## Lasair

Mmmm I am one to love Fleet Wood Mac - this is very very strange don't know if I like it our not....5/10 only because I cannot decide

The XX You've Got the Love (Florence and The Machine cover)


----------



## ImWeird

Very different, and it sounds pretty funky. 6/10

The Cars - Just What I needed






*I have no clue how you all made the youtube videos show on this site.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love The Cars


----------



## Amanda123

8/10, I like the vid.


----------



## helicon1

7/10. Liked the song, but I found that video pretty obnoxious .


----------



## heroin

6/10. Was good, but not something I'd seek out.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10

The song from my signature this month.


----------



## ImWeird

She has a nice voice  8/10


----------



## BrokenStars

I like it. It's a nice song.
8/10


----------



## Amanda123

I hate paramore.. buut 8/10.





Gotta love Japan.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

9/10 classic. Probably one of my favourite songs by them.


----------



## ferrellwolf

:um I'm scared.

Good song though 8/10


----------



## Vip3r

I like it. It has some good guitar riffs.
8/10


----------



## shynesshellasucks

it was good 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10

I posted this one not long ago but they couldn't open it so...

Seth (Shifty) Binzer from Celebrity Rehab and Sober House.


----------



## heroin

1/10. Good god! It's rap. Possibly the only kind of music I can't stand.


----------



## tutliputli

8/10, nice, very mellow. I'm digging the lyrics too...


----------



## silentcliche

11/10. I'll <3 Elliott Smith forever.


----------



## Vip3r

8/10 Not bad, I liked it.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

6/10
Not really a fan and it's not really my type of music, but I can't really fault it.


----------



## ImWeird

7/10, not my type but it sounds pretty funky.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^8/10 That was really nice. It's the first time I listened to an Arcade Fire song - Not like I expected.


----------



## ferrellwolf

7/10 It was cool, but it had no high points, just kinda dragged along imo.






They should really let this guy sing on Paramore songs more instead of letting Hayley vocal hog.


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

8/10. The beginning was weird as hell but overall it's pretty cool.






Sorry for posting my own video, my close friend requested this, i just wanna know whether this sounds good or not because i can't judge my own cover most of the time and i don't want to disappoint her, just feel free to criticism if you don't like it because i can delete this and then try to record another one with better effort for her.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## heroin

7/10. Not bad.


----------



## BetaBoy90

7.5/10 Just too long for my liking, but still very enjoyable


----------



## Amanda123

6/10


----------



## ImWeird

7/10


----------



## prudence

I like 8.5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. I must heard a remix originally, but that's definitely a cooler take than I one I always heard.


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10 - nice riffs / solos


----------



## nork123

7/10, I like that song


----------



## Vip3r

Great song 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Amanda123

2/10


----------



## ImWeird

7.5/10


----------



## Amanda123

10/10. Love that song.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

9/10


----------



## fonz

Great song - 8/10


----------



## Vip3r

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 I'm usually a fan of odd songs but this not so much


----------



## ferrellwolf

6/10 The guy couldn't really sing that well, in my opinion of course lol


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## helicon1

Hmm, have a sense it might grow on me, but not feeling it right now. 6/10.


----------



## ImWeird

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 song has such a happy feel to it :boogie


----------



## ImWeird

9/10






I have no clue how this man is homeless.


----------



## sas111

4/10 ..his voice is a bit scratchy., just my opinion though.






Dunno how to add attachments.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Vanilllabb said:


> 4/10 ..his voice is a bit scratchy., just my opinion though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno how to add attachments.


When you click the youtube logo and put your link in between you have to delete all the digits from http to the = sign. so basically your left with everything after. So for example your link would be [.YOUTUBE.]jbcSEvbDctg[./YOUTUBE.].

Anyhoo - 9/10, never heard anything quite like that. Really good. {{Edit}} After listening to it about 20 times now its actually lyrically incredible 10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## heroin

2/10. Not really to my taste.


----------



## ImWeird

9/10, <3 Cream.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Joanna :mushy


----------



## KumagoroBeam

7.5/10 that was quite catchy.


----------



## ImWeird

5/10 not really my style.


----------



## nork123

7/10, I liked that, never really listened to them before


----------



## Amanda123

9/10


----------



## ImWeird

9/10, I loved that movie!


----------



## Haiku McEwan

6/10


----------



## deadwarrior666

5/10 not my style


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 strangely I kinda like it.


----------



## Amanda123

7.5/10, different.


----------



## shadowmask

8/10


----------



## ImWeird

6/10






There's some dubstep


----------



## xTKsaucex

wobble wobble wobble, grind grind grind grind, wobble, grind grind, wobble wobble, grind grind grind grind. 7/10






try this one for size


----------



## ImWeird

9/10, I liked that a lot!


----------



## KumagoroBeam

7.5/10 Not something I would usually listen to, but I quite liked it. 10/10 for the video though


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice song and I love the odd lyrics.


----------



## ImWeird

8/10


----------



## nork123

3/10, not really into dubstep


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## deadwarrior666

4\10 way to slow for me


----------



## BetaBoy90

deadwarrior666 said:


> 4\10 way to slow for me


7/10

Metal isn't my thing at all, but it was a decent listening experience, not just incessant blasting of beats and strings which I associate with most metal.


----------



## tutliputli

8/10, never heard them before but that was awesome. Diggin it :yes


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Classic song tutli 8/10

Taking it down a tone


----------



## tutliputli

8/10, lovely. Very into Bon Iver as of late.


----------



## fonz

Classic - 9/10


----------



## ImWeird

4/10, not into it.


----------



## fonz

^Ok,fair enough.

7/10


----------



## nork123

7/10, that was nice to listen to


----------



## Toad Licker

6.5/10 not bad I've heard better from them


----------



## Vip3r

7/10


----------



## Slug

I love the killers but that song gotta be my least favorite of theirs.. so 5/10


----------



## ImWeird

8.5/10, Good stuff.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

It was alright 7/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

lolz, 5/10

Can't remember if I've posted this before, but I love it so neeeh. The end of this wants to make me cry every time I hear it.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. The ending was awesome, bittersweet.


----------



## zomgz

7/10 Not bad at all


----------



## nork123

6/10, I like amy winehouses voice, although im not a huge fan of that kind of music


----------



## Slug

Me like! 8/10


----------



## 82ila

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Great stuff!


----------



## ImWeird

7/10


----------



## Slug

Lol classic! 9/10


----------



## ImWeird

6/10, not really my type.

As for classics.


----------



## zomgz

10/10 If you don't dance then your no friend of mine!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. Who is it? I wanna check it some stuff by that guy.


----------



## BetaBoy90

7/10 decent, just not my style


----------



## KumagoroBeam

7.5/10 Interesting. I liked it.


----------



## prudence

Ja das war gut.... 7/10


----------



## Citrine

7.5/10


----------



## Cedilla

8/10 I quite like it, but the singing is a bit... different


----------



## tutliputli

9/10, Radiohead ftw.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Vip3r

9/10 great song


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. Every rose has it's thorn, every night has it's dawn, every cowboy sings a sad, sad song. Every rose has it's thornnnn....


----------



## ImWeird

7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10. Good stuff.


----------



## Hamtown

Edit: Forgot to rate! 6/10


----------



## Amanda123

8/10


----------



## Vip3r

I like 9/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 not usually my type of music but it has quite an infectious beat I like it.


----------



## xTKsaucex

since I feel generous, 6/10.






you will fear the purple jellyfish!!!!


----------



## ImWeird

8/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

8/10 Edit: I have heard this song, we rated the previous song at the same time


----------



## ImWeird

8.5/10 That was pretty good.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

9.9/10 I dont like jeff buckley but I'm a super Leonard Cohen fan.


----------



## nork123

7/10


----------



## heroin

7.5/10. Not my favourite song from that albm, but a very good one nonetheless.


----------



## prudence

8/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

8/10 At the start I figured I wouldn't like it, but yeah pretty enjoyable song.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

7/10 It's alright... I don't get most of Radiohead's stuff. It just doesn't do anything for me :stu


----------



## Slug

Oooh hell yeah Sage Francis <3 10/10


----------



## justine2691

6.8/10 ....it was nice and relaxing, but I could hardly understand anything they were singing.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice voice.

This song has quite an Alice in Chains vibe going on.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Toad Licker said:


> 8/10 nice voice.
> 
> This song has quite an Alice in Chains vibe going on.


nice sound effect at the end there - 7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. To me, it sounded like some sensual, sophisticated d'n'b, awesome.


----------



## BetaBoy90

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 great stuff 

From Sully Erna's (Lead singer of Godsmack) solo cd.


----------



## ferrellwolf

10/10 I don't like very many Godsmack songs, but this was epic.


----------



## mrbojangles

3/10, not really my thing I guess.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10

Beautiful Dangerous - Slash (feat. Fergie)


----------



## ferrellwolf

7/10


----------



## Slug

Sounds good 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 <3 the muppets


----------



## Amanda123

2/10


----------



## Vip3r

7/10


----------



## Amanda123

5/10


----------



## prudence

jeeesus. it's still vibrating in my skull even after i stopped listening to it 5 minutes ago... 9/10


----------



## Vip3r

9/10


----------



## ImWeird

4/10, not into Nelly.


----------



## zomgz

9/10, I love King of Leon!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Outfreakinstanding! :yay


----------



## Chrysalii

8/10


----------



## KumagoroBeam

8/10 nice.


----------



## ferrellwolf

8/10






Damn you Brits and your awesome bands *shakes fist*


----------



## xTKsaucex

ferrellwolf said:


> 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you Brits and your awesome bands *shakes fist*


BWAHAHAH, its one of those few things which the UK are good at - pumping out loads of good bands. 8/10 -

the way its sung sounds just like ::






"Not content with a doubt about the knowledge of who's up there
Quick! give him a name, a trident, and a chair sharpish
What happened to wonder?
Why can't we accept we're not capable of thunder?
So we welcome the lies with open arms, 
and we turn into Suckers when they turn on the charms"

love that part =]


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 that was different but I kind of liked it


----------



## prudence

6/10


----------



## KennethJones

7/10


----------



## Vip3r

10/10 Disney rocks!


----------



## ferrellwolf

9/10 epic solo from 1:55 - 2:21


----------



## Vip3r

10/10 I love that song I have been listening to it repeatedly over the last few days.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 love the guitar work, great stuff.


----------



## xTKsaucex

urrr not my ting 3/10





Been getting back into Enter Shikari of late. 4.44 is one of the best synth lines I've heard.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

N/A/10. Dunno why they block the video from Americans!!!!


----------



## ferrellwolf

meh didn't tickle my fancy for some reason 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 very nice.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Ha, Phish. Way too jammy for me but Farmhouse isn't a bad song. Reminds me of my roommates from last year...8/10 for nostalgia.


----------



## xTKsaucex

hmmm, 5/10

Your Now Entering A State of Trance:





vocals give me shivers


----------



## ferrellwolf

xTKsaucex said:


> hmmm, 5/10
> 
> Your Now Entering A State of Trance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vocals give me shivers


Only 5/10? I thought Helicopter sounded pretty good, hmm different ears for different peeps I guess . And 7.5/10 for the trance song:banana.
-


----------



## xTKsaucex

ferrellwolf said:


> Only 5/10? I thought Helicopter sounded pretty good, hmm different ears for different peeps I guess


well I like Posthardcore Scream music and I can't understand why others hate it :teeth


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## shadowmask

6/10


----------



## Cocoon

6/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10. Smooth.


----------



## Amanda123

9/10 Reminds me of guitar hero.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 not a bad song but the singers voice leaves a bit to be desired.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I love BTS, first time hearing that song so it isn't as high as I'm assuming it would eventually be but anyways... 7.5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10 - need to listen to more of LCD

apparently the last time I posted this it couldn't be viewed in US, so hopefully this one works. If not type in All eyes on the saint by Enter Shikari 4.44 :heart


----------



## helicon1

7.5/10. Although your original video is not available in my country either (Canada).


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like her voice.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I love that song 8/10


----------



## dullard

7/10, I have heard that song so many times. Radio, TV, movies, public places. Everywhere They were amazing performers though. Who was sneaking up at the end of the video? Unless my eyes are deceiving me... it is a sinister looking cow.


----------



## tutliputli

^ 8/10, enjoyed that. Thanks!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## Amanda123

9/10 <3 deftones.


----------



## ready

Woah, nice. 9/10. Reminds me of this Bruce Falconer production for DBZ 



. Only 1 min 31 secs.


----------



## prudence

Love Sia 9/10


----------



## KennethJones

7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf




----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 <3 Rilo Kiley!


----------



## BetaBoy90

It was ok, but not something I'll ever listen to again. 6/10


----------



## tutliputli

7/10, nice mellow tune.

Sound quality is terrible for me, hope it's alright for whoever listens.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Sounds like an interesting song, of a genre that really gets me going, but the sound quality really killed it for me, even on full blast. Tried to find another version but none looked promising. 6/10


----------



## JayDontCareEh

7/10 One of the better Beatles songs imo.


----------



## moxosis

10/10 fresh breath of music from the past, remind me of Quentin Tarantino film somehow


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 haven't heard Lenny in a long time that was nice.


----------



## xTKsaucex

urrr 5/10






feel good inc made hardcore.


----------



## tutliputli

3/10, sorry, I didn't like it.


----------



## RayOfLight123

3/10..found it a bit boring


----------



## moxosis

8/10 very good song but it reminds me very much of Chris Isaak - Wicked Game.


----------



## tutliputli

4/10, was that on a Friends episode? Sounds a bit sleazy to me.. :tiptoe


----------



## kiirby

...5/10. I guess it's alright, but hearing it 20 times a day on the radio at work doesn't help much.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Amanda123

5/10.


----------



## softshock11

6/10
but i do like deadmau5


----------



## Amanda123

7/10.


----------



## tutliputli

6/10, trippy. Brought back happy memories of a festival a couple of years ago.


----------



## Karsten

9/10. Played it through.. Forgot all about that song. TY!

I can't get the embed code on my ps3, but 'The Velvet Underground - Sunday Morning'


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## kiirby

Toad Licker said:


> 7/10


4/10. Not really my kind of thing, sorry. I can appreciate what there is to like, but I can barely differentiate it from the other evanescence-esque bands out there.


----------



## ferrellwolf

I love JMT 9/10


----------



## justine2691

5.5/10 
I like the music, but not the singing so much; this is just _my_ opinion though.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like her voice.


----------



## tutliputli

4/10, didn't like the music at all but her voice is pretty cool. It reminded me of Kate Bush.


----------



## Amanda123

8/10.


----------



## xTKsaucex

ya, love the Mau5 - 8/10






too good to be true


----------



## BetaBoy90

Quite entertaining 8/10


----------



## Chrysalii

10/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

Love PT 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6.5/10 it's well done there is just something about it that isn't sitting well with my ears.


----------



## heroin

5/10. Not bad but not really my thing.


----------



## Justsimplyme

6/10 Kinda liked it, but it's not really my kind of music

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/?gl=SE&hl=sv&hl=sv&gl=SE#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=Brg4QvX7ukI


----------



## softshock11

0/10 the link didnt work for me :um?


----------



## ferrellwolf

8/10 Liked the song alot more than the actual vid


----------



## KennethJones

7/10

look for your volume control, its kinda loud


----------



## helicon1

8/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10.


----------



## tutliputli

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice.


----------



## Amanda123

7.5/10


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

1/10


----------



## GnR

Amanda123 said:


> 7.5/10


10/10

That pic of jimi is awesome.

And here's the only cover version I enjoy...


----------



## xTKsaucex

GnR said:


> 10/10
> 
> That pic of jimi is awesome.
> 
> And here's the only cover version I enjoy...


9/10 - goood


----------



## ready

8.5/10. Haha, I heard the beginning, was all slow, slightly diff, was thinking what is this? Then the song sped up around 1:50 and just took off. Really liked it. Relistened to the beginning after, and the start sort of fit with the rest of the song.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 haven't listened to that song in awhile thanks. :duck


----------



## softshock11

7/10 i like the voice and sound reminds me of something i used to listen to a lot


----------



## Pangur Ban

How do I "embed" a video???


----------



## zomgz

lonelysheep said:


> How do I "embed" a video???


you put the end bits in quotes  like this:

[YOUTUBE ] insert video code here [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pangur Ban

softshock11 said:


> 7/10 i like the voice and sound reminds me of something i used to listen to a lot


5/10






@zomgz: I got it! Thanks!


----------



## xTKsaucex

for novelty purposes 7/10


----------



## astrophysics

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 sorry just not quite my thing :duck


----------



## crsohr

8.5/10 - It was that nice I played it twice.


----------



## FUBAR

Totally not my taste. But to each their own, i can appreciate it. 7/10


----------



## Berlusconi

9/10^ - Beautiful song.


----------



## Amanda123

5/10


----------



## ferrellwolf

Easy 8.5 for Cudder on this track


----------



## heroin

7/10. I quite liked that.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Amanda123

7/10.


----------



## Pangur Ban

Don't let his "ferret" (hair) scare ya!


----------



## FUBAR

7.5/10....Sounds like Arctic Monkeys bar the awful haircut!


----------



## g0t Anxiety

I love weezer so..
Definently a 10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 <3 Tool


----------



## FUBAR

Stunning song. 9/10


----------



## Berlusconi

10/10, hands down. Absolutely LOVE Muse.


----------



## Cocoon

8.5/10
I have Phoenix's entire discography, but that's not one of my favorites songs from them.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. I'm a sucker for violins and that's a really beautiful song.


----------



## BetaBoy90

^ That's a pretty fun song, they always make groovey tunes that I like 8.5/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7.5/10. That was pretty good.


----------



## ferrellwolf

7/10


----------



## Berlusconi

6/10

Although it was much better than expected.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my favs! :boogie


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

4/10. Not my thing.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

5/10. It was okay...I have trouble getting into live songs I've never heard before.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

7.5/10 I liked it

Old Spanish Song; it might be have been a cover song of the Beatles' old "Help" song but not sure. It has a different melody.


----------



## Berlusconi

7/10

Definitely not my thing and the quality is bad, but still a fun listen nonetheless.


----------



## Dying note

^^^ 9/10 Very cool track


----------



## xTKsaucex

6/10 seems to be a huge evanesence craze in the US which just ain't happening over here :um


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 nice voice but not quite my thing :duck


----------



## xTKsaucex

Toad Licker said:


> 4/10 nice voice but not quite my thing :duck


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  - I just, I don't. I Don't Understand :teeth


----------



## Toad Licker

xTKsaucex said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  - I just, I don't. I Don't Understand :teeth


We all have our tastes in music, I've lived with many low scores from you and several others guess it's time for you to live with one of mine. :b

Sorry it really just isn't my type of music.


----------



## prudence

7/10


----------



## Berlusconi

xTKsaucex said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  - I just, I don't. I Don't Understand :teeth


+1

The drop is nuts on that one.

8/10^ (@Emancipator - Shook)

Really enjoyed that.


----------



## Dying note

xTKsaucex said:


> 6/10 seems to be a huge evanesence craze in the US which just ain't happening over here :um


Whatever craze you're talking about I'm not aware of. That is a song I like and a band I love and neither of which happen to be because of any craze here.

8/10 for the one above. I just wish it had some lyrics or distant back ground vocals along with it. Anyway, very nice


----------



## softshock11

6/10 





Ah JACK WHITE you jerk always changing bands, what a talented genius


----------



## silentcliche

I dig it. 8/10.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9.5/10. Sounds like The Beatles fused with Grandaddy. I love it.


----------



## fonz

8/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

jackinia said:


> its funny, I give 7.5/10


Quite being a idiot you...


----------



## BetaBoy90

fonz said:


> 8/10


6.5/10 It's ok, just doesn't do much for my listening experience


----------



## nork123

8.5/10, I enjoyed that


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Rez

5/10 - Not really my thing :\


----------



## successful

8/10, very different but i kind of like it, sounds like jazz, dudstep & something else all mixed in lol


----------



## xTKsaucex

successful said:


> 8/10, very different but i kind of like it, sounds like jazz, dudstep & something else all mixed in lol


6/10


----------



## Dying note

8/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7/10. Not bad, I kept waiting for it to build up to something but it never really did.


----------



## TenYears

8, maybe 9 outa 10
I loved this, lyrics really hit me hard...
"I'm a local but a foreigner
Still the addict yet I'm sober
Still the body with the coroner
Many friends yet still a loner..."


----------



## BetaBoy90

7/10 listenable, just too repetitious


----------



## Karsten

6.5/10 - Think the lead guitar sounded too light for the song and lacked life. Otherwise, I liked it.






If anyone knows how to post the actual vid, lemme know.


----------



## Aloysius

thekloWN said:


> 6.5/10 - Think the lead guitar sounded too light for the song and lacked life. Otherwise, I liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/HTML]10/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. Those lyrics are something else.


----------



## Amanda123

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice


----------



## Dying note

8/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Don't mind Evanescence but didn't really care for that one. 4/10


----------



## Pangur Ban

7/10


----------



## Karsten

I don't listen to that type of music, so I'm out of my element here, but I'd give it 5/10.


----------



## ferrellwolf

6.5/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

7.5/10 was good


----------



## Dying note

8/10

This is the perfect way to get my feelings hurt...lol I suppose if I just expect a 0/10 to be rated for everything I post I'll be numb enough to not care, eventually.


----------



## BetaBoy90

9/10 I love Regina Spektor


----------



## Karsten

7/10 to Regina Spektor, Beta beat me.
7/10 to Beta's song.


----------



## Dying note

8/10 Something about that song just cracked me up  I burst out laughing and the video is cute.

I just found out about this song, thought I'd share...


----------



## chewren

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Catchy little tune. :boogie

All girl band from Estonia.


----------



## krista91

2/10 
Don't like them much


----------



## i just want luv

Id give a 7/10 cause it sounds original.






Edit: Thanks Steven!

edit: Its showing up a white box for me....


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7.5/10. Only know Crossroads by them...such a nice sound I should listen to them more.

To post the video do this:
[YOUTVBE][/YOUTVBE] (spelled Youtube not youtvube)

(clicking the YouTube button does this for you)

Then copy the part of the youtube link after the "=" sign and paste it between the brackets.

So your video would be:
[YOUTVBE]7R_-icZpCTs [/YOUTVBE]


----------



## Dying note

10/10 ^ That was an awesome song. I love his voice and will have to check out some other songs 

People here may hate Evanescence, but oh well you know.


----------



## Slimeoney

8/10
I'm an Evanescence fan. I think Amy Lee has a brilliant voice.


----------



## Karsten

"Vid is unavailable in your country"


----------



## Dying note

I know that song from Paloma Faith (listened again on youtube)  8/10 Cool beat and lyrics.


----------



## Karsten

7/10 - Not usually a fan of LP or Chester, but it was a chill song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Amanda123

Not really into that genre.. 6/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

8/10. /makes note to download more APC






I love this band right now.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd

8/10 Nice track

[







Argg! I fail at life


----------



## FUBAR

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> 8/10 Nice track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argg! I fail at life


Very calming music...8.5/10


----------



## Dying note

7/10 Cute song


----------



## Berlusconi

6/10

Really enjoyed the instrumentals.






Sorry about Vevo, it's the only HD version I could find.


----------



## silentcliche

Not my favourite from The Suburbs but it's still good stuff. 8/10.


----------



## ForeverInBloom

Ha look at his fingernails! Wow he's really skilled at the guitar. Wait that's 12-string? From 3:13-3:36 was awesome.


----------



## Karsten

5/10.


----------



## Dying note

6/10


----------



## g0t Anxiety

Epic remake! 10/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Nice! Reminds me of college. 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

The ending legitimately freaked me out. Not really my cup of tea.

3/10


----------



## moxosis

4/10 never really like LIVE as a band.





hehe what is this.


----------



## xTKsaucex

moxosis said:


> 4/10 never really like LIVE as a band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe what is this.


7/10

weird one here but must do it. Play Linkin Park Numb - Dubstep Remix at full volume whilst playing RainyMood at half volume together at the same time and hopefully enjoy 





 full vol




 half vol


----------



## Dying note

10/10 Great voice and I liked the music very much.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 awesome song


----------



## Dying note

9/10 Loved it. Beautiful voice and I like the music arrangement.

This one here is about a stalker...


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Whew, haven't had an Evanescence song posted since page 98. I was getting worried. 

She can definitely sing. 5/10


----------



## Dying note

^^lol...alright I get it.

6/10 Good lyrics.


----------



## ferrellwolf

7/10 It was pretty good.






My theme song lol


----------



## ferrellwolf

kiirby said:


> 1/10.


:spamYou be trolllin' mon'


----------



## StevenGlansberg

4/10. Didn't care for it.


----------



## Dying note

7/10 Nice lyrics and soothing sound.

Just came across this...


----------



## AussiePea

imogen Heap is awesome btw!
----
6/10, like the music but not the vocals.


----------



## heroin

Goddamnit! stop posting just a few seconds before me! I was replying to the Imogen Heap song and two other people jumped in while I was typing my posts. :mum

Anyway, 3/10. The music was kind of okay, but didn't really get me going.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10. That was pretty good, although I noticed you are into the evanescence-like bands lately! It's interesting to see how tastes evolve.


----------



## Dying note

5/10 Just a bit long for me.


----------



## Vip3r

I like 9/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

Feel like a dick for rating your video but 3/10, did not like...


----------



## heroin

4/10. Decent music. But didn't like the singer.


----------



## ferrellwolf

8/10
Since everyone is posting female fronted Metal bands


----------



## heroin

I'll leave that for someone else to rate but death metal? Is posting that kind of stuff okay? Because then I have a boatload of songs to destroy everyone's ears. 

Ahh... it'll probably get 2 for effort or something.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

heroin said:


> I'll leave that for someone else to rate but death metal? Is posting that kind of stuff okay? Because then I have a boatload of songs to destroy everyone's ears.
> 
> Ahh... it'll probably get 2 for effort or something.


Why not?

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 not too shabby 

Not normally my type of music but I just love her voice.








Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> 7/10. That was pretty good, although I noticed you are into the evanescence-like bands lately! It's interesting to see how tastes evolve.


Ya I've been posting through my recently favored youtube videos and they tend to go in streaks of similar artists. :duck


----------



## Dying note

8/10 I really like how different that sounds. She does have a lovely voice.

Here's something a little different.


----------



## ImWeird

4/10 wasn't really feeling it.


----------



## estse

8/10 I like the Shins.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

??? 0/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

shynesshellasucks said:


> ??? 0/10


urrrr - 6/10, alright

Sorry I'm in a dubstep mood:


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10


----------



## ImWeird

8/10 Strangely awesome.


----------



## Dying note

7/10


----------



## ImWeird

9/10 Lovely voice.


----------



## Colhad75

Good music, I don't think the voice does it justice though, just my opinion. 6/10


----------



## tutliputli

^ 1/10, I'm really sorry, that's the kind of music I just can't stand.


----------



## Dying note

^ 7/10 Not bad at all


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 he has a nice voice


----------



## StevenGlansberg

3/10 - Creepy.


----------



## ferrellwolf

7.8 love that mixtape, not my fav track off it though






Skip to 2:18 for the beginning of the song.


----------



## Ashhh

8/10 - really glad I hung on for the solo.






Same man, different genre.


----------



## ImWeird

7/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Not my favorite Radiohead song but solid...7.5/10.

Just heard this song in a (terrible) movie. Not sure how much I like it.


----------



## Dying note

8/10 I could listen to that again.


----------



## ImWeird

8/10 Her voice is great.

I don't really like this song but I found it hilarious so I just have to share.


----------



## Dying note

7/10 That's not the worst thing to listen to...lol


----------



## ImWeird

9/10 I love Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## fonz

8.5/10 - great song


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Great song! 9/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

7.5/10 I liked it


----------



## silentcliche

Not bad. 7/10.


----------



## BetaBoy90

silentcliche said:


> Not bad. 7/10.


^
Not bad, but not good, right? Wow you're a jerk....

Oh, and 8.5/10 for that cool song, jerk....


----------



## silentcliche

^ Hey! Watch whom you're calling jerk, jerk. 8/10 for Mr. Final Fantasy. I've heard that song before so I've just jerked you a second time!


----------



## Haiku McEwan

8/10


----------



## Colhad75

BetaBoy90 said:


> ^
> Not bad, but not good, right? Wow you're a jerk....


Why do you call someone a jerk just because they have an opinion??


----------



## ImWeird

7/10 Not much of a Zappa guy.


----------



## estse

7/10 poppy but okay








Colhad75 said:


> Why do you call someone a jerk just because they have an opinion??


Happens all the time. Some people are actually serious about it and get temp banned. Watch:



shynesshellasucks said:


> ??? 0/10


Yeah, like your opinion counts. Jerk.


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 I'm usually a fan of odd music but this is far beyond my threshold for odd


----------



## wesley22296

7/10. Not that big a fan of girl bands, but I liked it.

I hope I don't sound like a cliché, mallcore, overzealous kid for posting an LP video, but it's one of my favorite songs by one of my favorite bands, and it's remix of one of their older, lesser-known ones, so, um... enjoy!

~W


----------



## StevenGlansberg

6/10. I think I like the original better...LP gets hated on way too much.


----------



## Dying note

StevenGlansberg said:


> LP gets hated on way too much.


I do agree...

9/10 For your song, was a treat


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Nice. Their first album was really good. 8/10


----------



## estse

7/10 Pearl Jam are always goodish


----------



## BetaBoy90

Colhad75 said:


> Why do you call someone a jerk just because they have an opinion??


Because my opinion is better, that's why!!!!! :teeth


----------



## estse

6/10

Okay, I'm sticking back to this genre, until someone gets it:


----------



## tutliputli

3/10, I'm sorry but it scared me.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not my kind of music but I kind of liked it.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

5/10. I think it could grow on me if I listened to it more.


----------



## ferrellwolf

7/10


----------



## ImWeird

3/10 Not my style sorry.


----------



## BetaBoy90

8/10 LOOOOOOOOOVVVE ITTTTTTT!


----------



## Toad Licker

^Along with your rating you're suppose to post a video for us to rate, now I have nothing to rate and feel left out!


----------



## BetaBoy90

8.5/10 That was epic, I'm contemplating if I should get into Viking Metal now, loved that guitar riff


----------



## StevenGlansberg

6.5/10. I never got into the Strokes for some reason.






I have probably posted a lot songs twice, sorry.


----------



## estse

7/10. Sounds like the Strokes.


----------



## ferrellwolf

8/10 Liked it






Very inspirational


----------



## silentcliche

Usually I hate slow jams but at the same time I always appreciated Mary J. Blige's voice soooooo.. 5/10.


----------



## BetaBoy90

7.5/10 Good


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice voice


----------



## heroin

9/10. War and Heavy Metal. What's not to like?


----------



## shynesshellasucks

8/10

Edit: I replaced "coming undone wit it DFB remix" it had too much profanity lol:


----------



## StevenGlansberg

I listened to both. 

1/10 for the first (sorry!) and 6.5/10 for that one.


----------



## thequietmanuk

8/10 Like it


----------



## Dying note

8/10 I like her voice.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

the only thing i dont like about that song is the beat...other than that its lovely 8/10


----------



## Pangur Ban

0/10 I don't like rap...


----------



## shynesshellasucks

lonelysheep said:


> 0/10 I don't like rap...


8/10 I liked it


----------



## StevenGlansberg

8.5/10 That made me feel swell.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

AwkwardGal said:


> ???


:bah


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Did Hootie and the Blowfish ever make it to Australia? Probably not...

Edit: I'm assuming Au means Australia...I spose it could mean Austria or Augusta, Maine perhaps...


----------



## StevenGlansberg

AwkwardGal said:


> I dunno. I've never heard of them.


:fall



AwkwardGal said:


>


8.5/10. Gonna listen to it again I liked it so much.

This song makes me happy even though deep down I think the lyrics are sad.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. Awesome song.


----------



## Dying note

8/10

Hopefully you'll give this a chance.


----------



## thequietmanuk

Love Massive Attack, Not as good as Tear drop or Unfinished Sympathy but still a good track 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

We don't get many country songs posted but I like Tim McGraw so... 8/10


----------



## tutliputli

2/10, not my thing...

EDIT: Just noticed there's 3 songs in this video. I only wanted to post the first one for this thread.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

2/10


----------



## ferrellwolf

LOL 8/10


----------



## ImWeird

3/10

Behold the zero video!


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love this song! :boogie


----------



## Dying note

7/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

6/10, nothing special (to me), but it ended well.


----------



## Dying note

6/10 same reason I suppose.


----------



## Jcgrey

8/10


----------



## Dying note

8/10 I liked the flow of that song a lot.

This one always makes me laugh a little. Regina's lyrics are so funny/random at times.


----------



## arpeggiator

9/10 Awesome


----------



## thequietmanuk

4/10 not really my cuppa tea.


----------



## Lasair

4/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

That's an interesting song. 8/10.


----------



## helicon1

7.5/10. Liked it.


----------



## tutliputli

8/10, lovely.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7.5/10 Elliot is always good.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not one of their best but not too bad either.


----------



## thequietmanuk

Beautiful, perfect for the morning after a heavy night 9/10


----------



## silentcliche

9/10. It's been a long time since I've heard that song.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

8/10

Italian song:


----------



## Dying note

8/10 I've heard that before  I love that beat.

Another one from Beats Antique here. I was surprised it has lyrics to it.


----------



## prudence

Beats Antique! 10/10, fantastic


----------



## MsMusic

9/10 Very nice. Reminds me of a song I heard once and I've been looking for it but I have no idea who it's by. Usually I find the song with lyrics, but in a song like this one with no lyrics, it's pretty hard.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

6.5/10...not bad...

It's a long one...sorry...it's good though...


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

not bad


----------



## silentcliche

I liked this song already but I've never seen this particular performance before. 9/10.


----------



## AussiePea

7/10.
-----
Amazing cover of an amazingly underrated song.


----------



## Zeddicus

7.5/10


----------



## ferrellwolf

4/10 Something about the extremely high reverb used on 80's Arena Rock ballads really turns me off to them. I like some Journey songs, but not this type.






I left three days ago, but no one seems to know I'm gone


----------



## whiterabbit

10/10


----------



## Lasair

Strange....I felt like I was in a silent disney film....6/10


----------



## helicon1

9/10.


----------



## Lasair

yeah that was nice 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Dying note

9/10 Loved that one.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7/10. I liked it.


----------



## ferrellwolf

9/10 supurb




Been in an R&B/Soul mood lately


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Speaking of Stevie...


----------



## thequietmanuk

Never heard that song before but I like 7/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

how very American - 5.5/10


----------



## RayOfLight123

8..cool song


----------



## Dying note

9/10 That lightened my mood.

This is a demo version, but I love the beat over the official. It's just been stuck in my head. I've had it blasting a few days too many...lol


----------



## silentcliche

6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 the longer I listened the more I liked it. :banana


----------



## Dying note

8/10

One of those days.


----------



## ImWeird

7/10 Different.


----------



## estse

7/10 didn't bore me enough



whiterabbit said:


>


^This album is bloody amazing. Yes, I do own it (and over half the Constellation catalog).


----------



## purplefruit

Mercurochrome said:


> 7/10 didn't bore me enough
> 
> ^This album is bloody amazing. Yes, I do own it (and over half the Constellation catalog).


I couldn't stop chair-dancing the whole time. Then I excitedly clicked "quote" before the song was over. :|

1000000/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## BetaBoy90

8/10 one of my favourites from them for sure


----------



## estse

8/10 Deerhunter are worth a good listen.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7.5/10 It was good.


----------



## Dying note

8/10 

May need to turn the speakers up a bit. The volume is set a little low.


----------



## Manning

Its an ok song 7/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7.5/10 Reminds me of movies like Stand By Me or the Sandlot.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. Awesome song.


----------



## mrbojangles

6/10, didn't really stand out for me.


----------



## silentcliche

Not my favourite by them but it's still okay. 6/10.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

5/10 Didn't care for the vocals...


----------



## rawrsmus

Better than I expected.  7/10


----------



## silentcliche

Holy crap. This made me want to play Tetris. This is a very good thing, I assure you. 9/10.


----------



## thequietmanuk

Says song is blocked.


----------



## Dying note

8/10 Beautiful


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 what a beautiful song. :cry


----------



## thequietmanuk

10/10 love that song, always gets me a little tearful.


----------



## Amanda123

Lol cute. 7/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

6/10 Kind of cool.

This might be my favorite PJ song ever:


----------



## Manning

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 sorry not quite my thing. :duck


----------



## moxosis

8/10 X-files good times.


----------



## Trapt

8/10

Love me some Hatebreed.


----------



## BetaBoy90

7/10 Nice song, just have trouble getting into purely acoustic songs


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10, very mellow, I like!


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 one of my favorite songs of theirs.


----------



## thequietmanuk

9/10 very good.


----------



## stranger25

the video won't play for me


----------



## whiterabbit

Mercurochrome said:


> ^This album is bloody amazing. Yes, I do own it (and over half the Constellation catalog).


Yes! I own it too. It's great.

I'll join in seeing as I'm here. 5/10 for the above. I was a indifferent to it. It's ok though. Or maybe not. I don't know. I'm no good at this thread.


----------



## silentcliche

I must've been in the right mood for this song because it ****ed me in the ear and cuddled with me afterward. 9/10.


----------



## Ashhh

7/10


----------



## AussiePea

6/10, not much my thing.
-----------
My sisters first single, thoughts?


----------



## Dying note

8/10 I love her voice! The music isn't really my taste, but I think the song overall is nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 loved the girls voice but once the guy joined in it kinda brought the song down a bit for me.


----------



## ImWeird

6/10 I didn't really like the voice.


----------



## Jcgrey

6/10 for me


----------



## Manning

7.5 not bad


----------



## Jcgrey

That's a nice tune. I loke to feel to it. 7/10


----------



## Manning

7.5/10


----------



## ImWeird

2/10 No D:


----------



## anonymid

Cute. 8/10.


----------



## ferrellwolf

6/10


----------



## silentcliche

Nice. 8/10.


----------



## anonymid

Very nice, 8/10. Haven't heard anything by them in a long time. Always meant to listen to more by them.


----------



## BetaBoy90

8.5/10 That was lovely, I think I could enjoyably listen to that song on repeat, thx


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## helicon1

Yeah, not really my thing. 6/10.


----------



## xTKsaucex

great stuff 8/10


----------



## Dying note

8/10

Something I randomly came across.


----------



## Jcgrey

10/10





 !!!


----------



## leonardess

this is the prettiest song I think I've ever heard.

True love will find you in the end
You'll find out just who was your friend
Don't be sad, I know you will,
But don't give up until
True love finds you in the end.

This is a promise with a catch
Only if you're looking will it find you
'Cause true love is searching too
But how can it recognize you
Unless you step out into the light?
But don't give up until
True love finds you in the end​


----------



## estse

Okay, for Leo: and she gave the above **** YOU song a 10/10.


----------



## estse

9/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10, I like a lot.


----------



## estse

7/10 because it's mbv


----------



## woomoriah

4/10. The beat is decent, but I don't like the lyrics (from what I could understand) or the vocals.

I can't figure out how to embed a YouTube video. I'd appreciate it if someone could help me.


----------



## thequietmanuk

woomoriah said:


> 4/10. The beat is decent, but I don't like the lyrics (from what I could understand) or the vocals.
> 
> I can't figure out how to embed a YouTube video. I'd appreciate it if someone could help me.


To embed hit the youtube button, then enter code between the ] and [ MggNFU0_4Fs the code is after the = on the youtube link. It ends up like this.


----------



## thequietmanuk

9/10 Love Taylor Swift.


----------



## estse

"This video contains content from Sony Music Entertainment. It is not available in your country." so ?/10 since the big record company, which owns her life, has locked me out.


----------



## Amanda123

7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

Amanda123 said:


> 7/10


type in Sweet Disposition Doorly remix- 7/10 for you Toad


----------



## Manning

8/10


----------



## Spindrift

10 companion cubes out of 10.


----------



## bobbie010

Spindrift said:


> 10 companion cubes out of 10.


10/10





[/QUOTE]


----------



## KumagoroBeam

8.5/10 That was nice.


----------



## helicon1

8/10


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10 It was nice...very _Explosions in the Sky_ (check them out, you may like them!)


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 kind of an odd song but I'm a big fan of odd!


----------



## ferrellwolf

7/10


----------



## crsohr

8/10 - I like all 3 artists on the track so it's strange that I've never heard it before. Nice song.


----------



## atticusfinch

10/10 ...brings back childhood memories.


----------



## Amanda123

8/10


----------



## Spindrift

7/10 It's too bad things started to fall apart for them after that album.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

6.5/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

6/10


----------



## heroin

4/10. But entirely for the jazzy backing track. Rapping is well, rapping.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 for the music 5/10 for the singing, I'll let you do the math on the total.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

heroin said:


> 4/10. But entirely for the jazzy backing track. Rapping is well, rapping.












7.5/10. I should listen to more Hurt...I really like the few songs I've heard from them.


----------



## thequietmanuk

7/10 heavy stuff.


----------



## ferrellwolf

6/10


----------



## Spindrift

6/10 Was expecting to dislike it, but I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## silentcliche

Love me some Rush. 9/10.


----------



## ImWeird

7/10 That was alright.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

8.5/10 Wicker Park soundtrack!


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10 (I'm really picky in terms of rap songs...it was alright)






(gah, i feel old- but it's a fun tune to sing along too!)


----------



## BetaBoy90

Love it when I've already heard the song 7/10 Can't remember if I used to dig it more, but it is a fun listen


----------



## FadeToOne

BetaBoy90 said:


> Love it when I've already heard the song 7/10 Can't remember if I used to dig it more, but it is a fun listen


6/10









eh cant figure out how to do the damn youtube thing


----------



## Spindrift

6/10 Not the biggest fan.


----------



## xTKsaucex

not something I would listen to again but 7/10 - nice mash of genres.

Sorry in advance if this isn't your style:  This song is the ******* child of dubstep, house, techno


----------



## Dying note

I'm open-minded, 10/10 loved it.


----------



## Manning

8/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Love that song. :boogie

R.I.P. Mike Starr


----------



## heroin

9/10. Love that album.


----------



## ferrellwolf

Not really into industrial, but cool song nonetheless 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice voice.


----------



## Dying note

10/10  Loved that...

Here's something different I just found today, different for me at least. I just love the sound. Raggae-metal/rock.


----------



## Manning

4/10 I have never cared much for metal.


----------



## Spindrift

9/10 Impossible not to enjoy.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 loved it


----------



## atticusfinch

4.5/10 (i think it was the video that made me not like it!)


----------



## Spindrift

3/10 I've decided that I don't really like Arcade Fire.

:duck


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Wonder why I never gotten into them...


----------



## Jayd

7/10 Was never the biggest phish fan but that song was cool.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## BetaBoy90

0/10 to the previous poster and 7.5/10 to the poster before that one


----------



## Stilla

Wow what a pretty song... 10/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7.5/10.


----------



## atticusfinch

Spindrift said:


> 3/10 I've decided that I don't really like Arcade Fire.
> 
> :duck


that's okay! to each their own.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10


----------



## thequietmanuk

8/10 like it


----------



## xTKsaucex

6/10


----------



## helicon1

7.5/10


----------



## Jayd

8/10. Very good


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## KumagoroBeam

3/10 Sorry. Tried not to hate it but failed.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. Classic song.


----------



## thequietmanuk

6.5/10 Not really my thing


----------



## nork123

6/10, not really what I listen to, but it was alright


----------



## ImWeird

7/10


----------



## Lasair

7/10


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10


----------



## nork123

7/10, MGMT are pretty cool


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. Deftones rocks.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 reminded me a bit of the Grateful Dead (at least this song anyway)


----------



## BetaBoy90

Pretty good 8/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Interesting...I much enjoyed it despite my awful headphones.

LOL. Just realized my headphones weren't plugged in all the way. Listening again...


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Plugged in headphones changed the song _slightly_. Didn't hear any vocals the first time. 8) 8.5/10


----------



## atticusfinch

0/10 _(omg, i was going to post this as a joke...and hope you had the same intent)_


----------



## StevenGlansberg

atticusfinch said:


> 0/10 _(omg, i was going to post this as a joke...and hope you had the same intent)_


:sigh


----------



## Spindrift

5/10

Eh. :b


----------



## Daylight

10/10. Song makes my ears orgasm everytime!


----------



## nork123

7.5/10, video was blocked, but i looked it up on youtube and thought it was a pretty cool song


----------



## StevenGlansberg

9/10. Tool is pretty great.


----------



## Dying note

8/10


----------



## jagmusic

8/10 That was nice


----------



## Dying note

8/10 Sweet song.

I don't care too much for love songs but this one I just find to be great.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

6/10. Not something I would listen to again but it was decent.


----------



## heroin

3/10


----------



## Manning

8/10 for the song, not the visuals


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 might have liked it more with some vocals. :duck


----------



## Dying note

8/10 I like her voice a lot.

Just ignore the video pics. The audio was the best here of this song.


----------



## ImWeird

8/10 Lovely voice and I'm a sucker for piano.


----------



## whiterabbit

9.5/10

It'd be 10 but, judging him by his own standards, he's done other songs which are 0.5 points better.


----------



## faded flowers

9/10 --The violin player on the right was Amazing! That was cool! I like folky stuff.

Sorry i couldn't comprehend how to get a youtube video on here...





 <<CLICK


----------



## StevenGlansberg

8/10. Enjoyed it much.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 straight up rap, it was kinda boring sorry. :duck


----------



## BetaBoy90

7/10 Interesting, just not as good as the Talking Heads, and I believe that can only truly be done once before it drops off significantly in quality


----------



## JGreenwood

7/10 Good Sound!


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7/10. Really like Brand New but not my favorite.


----------



## nork123

7.5/10, I quite liked that


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Dying note

9/10 Very nice.


----------



## jagmusic

10/10 That was ****ing awesome!

Oh no! we posted at the same time, lol mine is for Toad Licker's too!
the funny part is I always worry about this happening, and it actually did so I'm not just crazy


----------



## BetaBoy90

To Dying Note 4/10 Not my type of music, but it is soothing


----------



## Amanda123

6/10


----------



## Spindrift

10/10 One of my favorites.


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10


----------



## Spindrift

9/10 Video was blocked, but I caught it on another one. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## nork123

9/10, that was pretty awesome


----------



## heroin

2/10. Onoes! I ran into a rap song again.


----------



## Toad Licker

I'm torn the part of me that likes odd music loves the hell out of it but the part of me that likes good music hates it, I'll give it a 7/10 while they fight it out.


----------



## Dying note

9/10 So different from what I usually come across and I appreciate that; I really love that song. Beautiful music and vocals.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7.5/10. Liked it.


----------



## Dying note

9/10 Very good one.

R.I.P Aaliyah...


----------



## Manning

5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7/10. I'm too dumb to appreciate classical music.

ETA: And 7.5/10 for Rancid.


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10


----------



## jagmusic

10/10 I liked that alot.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 _(oh hey, Eisley- I haven't listened to them for years)_


----------



## jagmusic

1/10 (?)


----------



## atticusfinch

_^ haha, ouch_.

4.5/10


----------



## Spindrift

5/10 Never did click with that guy.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

atticusfinch said:


> _^ haha, ouch_.


lol, that was my fault. I posted right before him and then deleted mine...:hide


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^Awesome 9/10 (was meant for Cat Stevens but W.E)

Frickin youtube button's not working?!?! Copy and paste *****es..


----------



## Gorillaz

9.5 One of my favorite Belle and Sebastian songs.


----------



## nork123

6.5/10, that was quite nice


----------



## Dying note

8/10 really like that.


----------



## JGreenwood

9/10


----------



## heroin

7/10. That was enjoyable.

Blast from the past:


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Dying note

8/10


----------



## atticusfinch

StevenGlansberg said:


> lol, that was my fault. I posted right before him and then deleted mine...:hide


haha, what song was it (just out of curiosity)?

3.5/10 _(I'm not too fond of easy listening/jazz singers...but I should point out that I think she is GORGEOUS)_


----------



## jagmusic

It was a really odd Phish song. I think they were just messing with all the drugged out people in the audience.  I'm sure they are a good band but that was just weird.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

jagmusic said:


> It was a really odd Phish song. I think they were just messing with all the drugged out people in the audience.  I'm sure they are a good band but that was just weird.


What song? I'm curious! I'm about to say your words are blasphemy because Phish isn't just good, they are on another level. I seen a lot of bands, very good bands live and none of them come close to touching Phish. You just have to go see Phish live to understand why they are so good, why so many people follow them around. I went to 3 of their shows last year and going to two this year. Perhaps another when they announce their 2nd leg of the summer, depending on where.

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Thoroughly enjoyable! :boogie


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## anonymid

A classic, 9/10.


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

atticusfinch said:


> haha, what song was it (just out of curiosity)?


May or may not have been this...:b


----------



## atticusfinch

StevenGlansberg said:


> May or may not have been this...:b


WHAT in the WORLD is GOING ON HERE MISTER?!

ps. don't answer that, its a rhetorical ques. :b


----------



## jagmusic

LOL, that was it...people in the audience are dancing too, I'll change my rating to *4/10* just for the humor of it:teeth.
As for Atticus's previous post, *7/10*, it was a nice song.


----------



## Dying note

7/10 I like the beat, I just had a difficult time figuring out what was being said.

I don't listen to R&B/Jazz very often but the vocals in this song always get stuck in my head when I come across it, especially near the end. Anyway, just thought I'd share.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Soothing...built nicely...7.75/10






This is my song at the moment. Don't smoke (kinda wish I could) but this song is just really chill. Makes me feel good.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 the last few seconds was awesome the rest was alright.


----------



## jagmusic

7/10, very passionate
on a lighter note:


----------



## Vip3r

8/10 great beat


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice blast from the past, I loved the 80's!


----------



## jagmusic

9/10, good one Toad, thoroughly enjoyed.

Some friends made this, Underground Bmore music.


----------



## atticusfinch

8.5/10 _(surprisingly, I really liked it)_






(*edit*: my rating was meant for Toad)


----------



## KumagoroBeam

9/10 :yay


----------



## anonymid

8/10


----------



## 390

7/10


----------



## Spindrift

9/10 Don't listen to them enough.


----------



## nork123

8/10, pearl jam are awesome


----------



## Amanda123

9/10


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 _(that was really nice!)_


----------



## IppikiOokami

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

She has a nice voice, just not my kind of music 6.5/10 Not a bad rating though, as the only female singer that I could pull over an 8 for is Sarah Mclachlan, or that one Sinead O'Connor song


----------



## VCL XI

6-ish. Would have given 8 for "The Pod", but the post was edited. I fondly remember buying "You'd Prefer..." cd at Bradlees for $3 when I was around 12, and playing it a ton that summer.


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10






(*edit*: rating meant for Beta)


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## fuggitman

StevenGlansberg said:


> Soothing...built nicely...7.75/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my song at the moment. Don't smoke (kinda wish I could) but this song is just really chill. Makes me feel good.


This. P.U.T.S. is chiller than chill.


----------



## IppikiOokami

7.5/10 Didn't know what to expect but I ended up really enjoying that.


----------



## nork123

7/10, that was cool, nice and chill


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 unexpectedly nice!


----------



## atticusfinch

5.5/10


----------



## Ironpain

I'd give it a 4 out of 10 not really into it but to each his own,if there's some meaning behind it for you that's good.

Here is one from my favorite show Smallville- I must have heard this song a million times watching The DVD's. This song to me has such a cool feeling, you feel like you can take on the world listening to it. It really gets me in a good mood.


----------



## helicon1

6/10


----------



## room101

10/10 Those Icelandic folks really know how to make music.


----------



## Amanda123

:heart I love that song. 9/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I can't dance so I'll let the smiley do it for me! :boogie


----------



## IppikiOokami

*


----------



## IppikiOokami

5/10

I really like the beat on this one.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

7.5/10 It was alright.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I feel honoured to have listened to that. That is a sexy song if I've ever heard one, it's on repeat as I type this message 8.75/10


----------



## nork123

8.5/10, I really liked that


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 not bad


----------



## ImWeird

4/10


----------



## Amanda123

10/10 <3


----------



## nork123

9/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7/10 Not bad, not bad.


----------



## silentcliche

I'm such a noob. I haven't seen this movie yet. Adding to Netflix queue. But the song makes me want to sip mai tais on the beach. 7/10.


----------



## anonymid

Very lovely! 9/10


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10


----------



## Infexxion

6/10, like the switch around 2:05 though, that was cool, interesting lyrics also


----------



## IppikiOokami

6/10

This next song is about a man's suicide, sorry it's not in english.


----------



## ImWeird

5/10 I'm sure it was touching... I just wasn't feeling it.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Not huge on Floyd but WYWH is awesome. 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 awesome stuff! :banana


----------



## helicon1

8/10. Haven't listened to that song in a while.


----------



## IppikiOokami

ImWeird said:


> I'm sure it was touching... I just wasn't feeling it.


A simple rating would have sufficed. Prick.


----------



## ImWeird

8/10 He had a great voice.

@IppikiOokami- I didn't mean to upset you. I'm sorry. It really wasn't my intention to come off as rude or anything.


----------



## BKrakow

8/10. that's one of my favorite death cab songs!


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Nice.


----------



## atticusfinch

4/10 _(just didn't click with it)_


----------



## addictedtochaos

6/10

Godsmack - What If?


----------



## nork123

7/10


----------



## IppikiOokami

6/10


----------



## Salus

2/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

6/10...I like Coheed but that was kind of slower than usual.


----------



## nork123

7.5/10, I liked that, nice and mellow


----------



## Godless1

1000000/10
The whole album is good, but I absolutely love that song.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I really liked that.


----------



## helicon1

8/10


----------



## nork123

8/10, that was nice

This is one of my favorite tool songs (long intro, lyrics kick in at about 3:26)


----------



## Godless1

7/10, would probably be better if I were on acid. *EDIT- That was meant for Helicon's vid. Change the 7 to a 10 and it still applies. Love Tool. *


----------



## RayOfLight123

2/10..not my thing


----------



## Roscoe

4/10






I'm dumb and I forgot how to insert a video into a post


----------



## xTKsaucex

Roscoe said:


>


i'll fix :


----------



## nork123

5/10, pretty catchy, but not really my kinda thing


----------



## Godless1

9/10 One of my favorite Pantera songs. You officially have really good taste in tunes.


----------



## vash

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## jagmusic

10/10 That was amazing


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Woo! 9.5/10


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 (that was cute)


----------



## StevenGlansberg

8/10. I liked it!


----------



## atticusfinch

10/10 WHIP CREAM POURS LIKE WATERFALLS.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Seven out of ten. Reminds me of guitar hero...I used to hate all those songs because we played them so damn much but I haven't heard this in awhile...makes me wish I was back in school. 

Sound quality sucks but look at the passion of this man! Especially at the end. The passion!


----------



## atticusfinch

4/10 _(all i thought about was Nickelback :afr)_


----------



## StevenGlansberg

atticusfinch said:


> 4/10 _(all i thought about was Nickelback :afr)_












:fall


----------



## stranger25




----------



## atticusfinch

^hahahaha, omg- please don't stare at me like that. it is terrifying.


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10


----------



## room101

5/10 Too much pop for my liking.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. Of Montreal :clap

8/10. Love the sardonic lyrics.


----------



## anonymid

One of my favorite albums of all time! And that's one of its best moments. 10/10. :yay


----------



## nork123

6.5/10


----------



## Innominate

.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## atticusfinch

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> 9/10. Of Montreal :clap


someone knows where it's at. 

4/10 _(just not my kind of sound :roll)_


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7.5/10. When I was younger my online name was Zepfan. _True story._


----------



## nork123

7/10, I enjoyed that

Not sure how this will go down as its metal, but i really love this song


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 not bad


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7/10. I like to give my friend crap because he likes Iron and Wine...they're actually pretty good though. What was that song about...I just randomly picked up puppies and blood or something...

I need more bluegrass in my life.


----------



## Amanda123

7/10


----------



## stranger25

5/10, had to watch it direct


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 <3 R.E.M.


----------



## vash

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I really enjoyed it :evil


----------



## atticusfinch

8.5/10 _(in fact, i think i might download it)_


----------



## shynesshellasucks

7/10


----------



## PrawnConnery




----------



## atticusfinch

9/10 _(I'm going to find a download! great tune.)_


----------



## helicon1

8.5/10. Bit of a change of pace from other stuff I've heard from them.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 _(nice!)_


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10 _(t'was nice)_


----------



## vash

9/10 Very nice.


----------



## atticusfinch

lol, 'cock sparrer'... 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 one of my fav 90's songs haven't heard it in a while though, thanks.


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Queen


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10 (awe, such cute lyrics)


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 not quite my thing. :duck


----------



## atticusfinch

t'is alright! to each their own.

5.5/10

okay, i used to be obsessed with My Chemical Romance in the 7th grade and haven't listened to them since then because i justed stopped liking them BUT...i really like this song off their latest album (don't judge me!)... the beginning is very Blade Runner-esque.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 never listened to them before they're not too bad


----------



## atticusfinch

5.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 getting an urge to listen to Queen now, thanks! :duck


----------



## vash

6/10 
Although, I did end up listening to you previous post of the Knife and i have to say; not that bad.


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10 _(yo, tv parties are my life...also known as i have no life)_


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10








atticusfinch said:


> _(...also known as i have no life)_


My long lost sister?!? :sus


----------



## atticusfinch

pssh, maybe.

3/10 (just not my taste!)






RIC-KAAAY WAS A YOUNG BOY...


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved the 80's! (last rating for today cya Finchy  )


----------



## Manning

4/10 :um


----------



## IppikiOokami

6/10


----------



## d93

7/10






Sorry I'm not sure how to post the actual video here..so heres the link


----------



## KumagoroBeam

7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## helicon1

8/10 Liked that.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 beautiful song


----------



## PinknLime

4/10


----------



## rfc

*5/10*


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 nice voice


----------



## atticusfinch

5/10


----------



## Spindrift

8/10 Not the biggest Stones fan, but I like some of their songs.


----------



## IppikiOokami

7/10 Loved the guitar.


----------



## vash

3/10 Not my thing.


----------



## atticusfinch

Spindrift said:


> 8/10  Not the biggest Stones fan, but I like some of their songs.


same! I never listened to them before, but i am starting to like a bit of what i'm hearing.

8.5/10 _(that was refreshing!...haha, 'don't want to diiiiee, but i hope you doooo', at least that's what i think i heard)_






^ one of my favourite music videos.


----------



## silentcliche

Haha, that kinda tripped me out. In a good way. 7/10.


----------



## atticusfinch

haha, i when i saw the length of it, i was like 'this better be goddamn magnificent...and it was so... 9/10






*edit*: rate was for silentcliche =/... i'm slow, yet again.


----------



## atticusfinch

3.5/10 _(just not my thing)_


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8.5/10. So powerful and mellow at the same time.


----------



## successful

7.5/10. lol at all the acid shown haha


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 very nice


----------



## Manning

7/10 
There was a nice hum to it


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10


----------



## ImWeird

8/10 Cool beans.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. That was sweet.


----------



## atticusfinch

4.5/10


----------



## Spindrift

4/10 :blank

Take 2:


----------



## ImWeird

10/10 <3 Rush.


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10

I don't know anything about this band, but i really like this song.


----------



## thequietmanuk

4/10 Not my type of thing


----------



## Amanda123

lol, 3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 way too repetitive for my tastes. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 interesting song I wish it had vocals.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 that's feel good music! :boogie


----------



## atticusfinch

Toad Licker said:


>


oh my gawd, i used to love this song when i was a wee thing.

6.5/10


----------



## ValiantThor




----------



## jagmusic

10/10 So nice


----------



## Manning

7/10


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 _(oh, i've heard of this musician...didn't know her sound is like this, but i really like! i think i'll go listen to more)_


----------



## thequietmanuk

Great tune 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## thequietmanuk

Love it one of my favs 10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Hot video in more ways than one!


----------



## jagmusic

10/10 very nice and applicable


----------



## saffant

*Usually not my thing..*

8.5/10


----------



## KumagoroBeam

8.5/10 My favourite Smiths song


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 awesome

It repeats the song for some reason don't know why.


----------



## Globe_Trekker

3/10


----------



## thequietmanuk

Brilliant :yes 10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 a bit repetitive but it has an infectious beat.

Toytronica anyone? Yes their musical instruments are toys (the band uses toy guitars, flutes, and a chicken they named Brunhilda)


----------



## Globe_Trekker

6/10 nice idea with the toy instruments


----------



## Amanda123

7.5/10. Interesting.


----------



## jagmusic

8/10, It was good, but I'm on way too much caffeine to be listening to this kind of music. I thought my heart was going to explode.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 nice blast from the past.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## dullard

9.5/10

Shellac. Yes.


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. Classic song.


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10 _(we need more rap in this thread...you've inspired me)_


----------



## KumagoroBeam

6/10


----------



## thequietmanuk

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not bad they've done better together though.


----------



## atticusfinch

4.5/10 roll)


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love The Who. (Roll your eyes at me, I see how you are! :kma)


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10.


----------



## silentcliche

Not my favourite off that album but still pretty darn good. 7/10.


----------



## Absolution

That was surprisingly good. 8/10


----------



## sean88

Not really my style, but I think it's worthy of a 7.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 that was nice.


----------



## atticusfinch

9/10 _( !!! )_






_i ain't disclosing no names, buuuuut..._


----------



## nork123

7/10


----------



## rfc

*8/10 I'm a fan of stoner rock! *


----------



## Amanda123

6.5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## atticusfinch

3.5/10 (_didn't do anything for me_ :roll)






ps. ignore the video, it's kind of creepy


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10. That video reminded me of an acid party.


----------



## atticusfinch

8.5/10 _(making a note to look up more ...unfortunately, i didn't know Brian Eno was a real person. here's another song by MGMT that is called Brian Eno)_


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## atticusfinch

2/10 afr ...don't eat me.)






(starts 1:00 min into video)


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 a nice moldy oldie. :b


----------



## MojoCrunch

6/10 - I think I'd be able to appreciate this song more if the mood and setting was right. Like...if I was in the rain or drinking tea by a window. Right now it's night and cold. Still a pretty song though.


----------



## Mc Borg

8/10


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

^your video seems to be unavailable. :duck


----------



## ImWeird

7/10 She has a pretty voice.


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10






(hmm. a girl on television said _'flea slaps that bass as a pimp slaps his hoe'_ ...:no)


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 haven't heard that one in a long time, not quite a moldy oldie yet but it's getting up there lol.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - My first time hearing this song and I really liked it. Makes me feel like surfing.

I don't know if anyone remembers this song at all from the summer of 1999. But this song always makes me happy and brings back good memories for me.


----------



## Spindrift

8/10 - Wow, haven't heard that song in a long time. Points for nostalgia.


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 (i surprisingly really liked that)


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love Buddy Holly I should by some of his cds already lol.


----------



## atticusfinch

4/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. That was pretty sick.

8/10 for Joy Division.


----------



## BetaBoy90

7/10 Enjoyable enough, but yeah


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Made me relisten to the album version to compare. I didn't really notice that song before.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - Very pretty song. A bit on the slow side, which I have to be in the mood to get into though.

Ignore the creepy little intro in this song. Love this vid + song


----------



## sas111

1/10 - Didn't do much for me...o.o






Yet another cocorosie song.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Beautiful song.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Vanilllabb said:


> 1/10 - Didn't do much for me...o.o.


lol, it's cool. That song people either love or it's far too chaotic and weird for them.

9/10 - Very trippy song. I like!


----------



## Spindrift

7.5/10 - Thought I was listening to an instrumental, but the vocals eventually kicked in. Was loving it until then, but I still didn't hate it after the singing started. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10






=/


----------



## ImWeird

8/10


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 _(i think i'll listen to more...)_


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## Waterinthesink7

10/10 I really liked it! I'm really into foreign music anyways. ^^


----------



## KumagoroBeam

9/10


----------



## atticusfinch

9.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 it wouldn't make me go out and buy the cd but it was quite interesting none the less.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - Wow...I'm now addicted to this woman. Her voice is very soothing. Kind of reminds me of Dido.


----------



## Spindrift

10/10 - That's my favorite Buddy Holly song, actually. Absolutely timeless.


----------



## luctus

Oh, come on...10/10. No brainer, there


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love her voice.


----------



## atticusfinch

4/10 :blush


----------



## luctus

5/10. They used to overplay it on the radio so much.






She's the embodiment of social anxiety, IMHO.


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - :lol That was so dramatic. That guy!

I'm in a 90's mood.


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 _(not a huge fan, but i've always liked this song!)_


----------



## silentcliche

8/10.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - Awesome! A guitar playing ninja warrior!


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10


----------



## silentcliche

If I had just one tenth of Eddie Van Halen's guitar playing skill I could die a happy man. 8/10.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - Has that bossa nova feel to it. Very relaxing and groovy.


----------



## atticusfinch

5/10


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - Song from a great album. Not my favorite off of Sgt Pepper, but still great.


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10


----------



## luctus

9/10. Love the Beatles.


----------



## Spindrift

7.5/10 - Wasn't sure what to initially think, but I rather liked it by the end.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

7/10 memories


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10 _(not my thing, but I didn't mind it much...twas fun)_


----------



## BetaBoy90

Psych rock at it's bestest 8.5/10


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10


----------



## ImWeird

10/10!!! THE BEATLES <3


----------



## atticusfinch

8.5/10 _(!!!)_


----------



## thequietmanuk

7/10 not really my type of thing but not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 lovely voice


----------



## Jcgrey

7/10 Wish I was feeling good.


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - Not my favorite song of theirs, but still good.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 points thrown in for nostalgia.


----------



## Jcgrey

I like this one^ 9/10


----------



## MojoCrunch

Replies in this thread sure are fast. Fast as lightning!

6/10 - Haven't listened to Moby in a long time. I associate his music with airports because the only time I ever listened to his music was on a CD player on a plane.

Anyone remember this song?


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 gotta love the 90's!


----------



## atticusfinch

2.5/10 _(noooooooooooooooo. leave them duckies alone! )_






(one of my favourite songs titles)


----------



## kesker

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 awesome stuff I like it.


----------



## luctus

7.5/10. Interesting and relaxing, but a little repetitive for me. Great vocals, though. And what is with that video?! Had me tripping a bit.






Speaking of repetitive...


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - I'll have to get into this soundtrack some more.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I recently bought this cd it's pretty good.


----------



## luctus

8/10. I just discovered this group a week ago 






I'm stuck on goth...
They used to have the video on YT, I was so sad when it disappeared. This version is much different than the one I can't get out of my head.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - The Cure is classic 80's. Great band to get into.

Dresden Dolls - Coin Operated Boy


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 My favorite Dresden Dolls song! :mushy


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10


----------



## atticusfinch

5/10 _(would have been higher if you had chosen Epic )_


----------



## kesker

9/10 Hard to go wrong with the Queens....

Now if this isn't a 10, 10 doesn't exist. Please watch sober and give it time.


----------



## Absolution

That. Was. Terrifying. It is indeed a 10. A -10. :afr


----------



## anonymid

Very nice! Has a Lennon-esque feel to it. 8/10.


----------



## kesker

8/10 Love OTC. Not my favorite song by them but still great


----------



## Mellah

6/10 Video was pretty cool!


----------



## Spindrift

7/10 - Not really my thing, but I still liked it. Good video, too.

*My Morning Jacket - Gideon*


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

It's strange, I started with a 7 in the beginning and as the song advanced I got to a 9-10 . Very relaxing song.

I like maybe a more shallow type of music, but this got me hooked this days on the radio. You can advance to min 1, skip the introduction. Go right to the choirs.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 not usually my kind of music but the more I listened the more I kinda liked it.


----------



## kesker

6/10 little thin for me. Might be one of those that would grow on me.


----------



## whiterabbit

9


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I was expecting not to like it but that was really nice.


----------



## kesker

9/10 Funny. Just discovered April Smith a couple weeks ago and had her name written on a piece of paper.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - Smooth and relaxing. What I love about female singers


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Mellow and nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10


----------



## Spindrift

6/10


----------



## atticusfinch

10/10 - music video _(don would not have enjoyed my presence)_

6.5/10 - the song itself


----------



## MojoCrunch

Couldn't open the vid you posted b/c it's not available in my country. But I looked the song up anyway. 

6/10


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10






>=(


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 This group is so hit and miss with me some of their songs I really like and others not so much, this one was alright at best.


----------



## Spindrift

4/10 - Didn't really do much for me, sorry.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

8.5/10 Nice.






(supergrass - moving)


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## ImWeird

7/10 Pretty relaxing.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 makes mental note to listen to more Led Zeppelin. :clap


----------



## Amanda123

7/10


----------



## Glue

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## jagmusic

6/10, nice song


----------



## Manning

7/10 
The style was to my liking though it was a little repetitious.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not bad might have liked it more with vocals.


----------



## Spindrift

2/10 - I'll just leave it at the rating. Obviously not my sort of song. :lol


----------



## kesker

7/10 would liked to have seen this amazing band perform in video.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

11/10, i give 1 point more for being live :b

This is the kind of music that relaxes me:


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## shadowmask

6/10 - Her voice isn't too bad, kinda boring though.


----------



## atticusfinch

4.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice song


----------



## atticusfinch

4/10


----------



## kesker

9/10 That's pretty damn good! Music and video both. Wasn't familiar with that band.


----------



## mrbojangles

5/10


----------



## jagmusic

8/10, enjoyable


----------



## moxosis

10/10 I LOVE CLASSICAL MUSIC!


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10 - love a bit of standard rock, great.


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Freakin' awesome! :boogie


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. Never heard the song, but it was pretty deep. :clap


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 _( ahh, nostalgia)_






^ forget about the song, rate the music video itself ... (!!!)


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10 for music

8/10 for video.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 that's a real toe tapper. :banana


----------



## Spindrift

9/10 - The queens of punk. :yes


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7.5. Liked it!






Just found this song yesterday...can't find a not live version which is really cheesing me off! And if someone beat me to the punch I'm going to scream.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 _(!!!)_






_(not a huge fan of radiohead, but i'm a huge fan of this music video ... i'm pondering the thought of creating a thread based on music videos. hmm... :roll)_


----------



## StevenGlansberg

8.5/10. Do it!


----------



## Spindrift

1/10 - Ooh. As a Pearl Jam fan, I'm sort of obligated to put down Scott Stapp at every opportunity. :b






A video that's been put up and taken down more times than I can count. Figures that it's also my favorite BD track.


----------



## kesker

9.5/10 one of my bd favs as well

let's get happy...


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That was actually kinda nice though from the video it's quite obvious that they've never heard of a comb in Barcelona. :lol


----------



## kesker

9.5/10 Beautiful. Too bad this band was so short lived.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7/10. Not my style but good.


----------



## scriabin221

9/10 - I meant for Obits. But this one above has got to be an 11


----------



## KumagoroBeam

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Ok parts of it didn't work so well in my head but overall I liked it, loved the video.


----------



## atticusfinch

5.5/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

2.5/10. Not a huge fan of that genre...:hide


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 love her voice :yes


----------



## atticusfinch

StevenGlansberg said:


> 2.5/10. Not a huge fan of that genre...:hide


haha, i ruined the trend of awesome ratings!


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10


----------



## kesker

8/10 though it is not my style. I respect it


----------



## feels

2/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10. Interesting screwed sound.


----------



## scriabin221

8/10 That's some good **** right there


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

8/10. It would make great background music.

Some of the songs about street life in the city I live in. Hip-hop.It helped me fight through life at key moments.

Excuse the language. The lyrics in english would have been more explanatory, but whatever.


----------



## scriabin221

8/10 Is that Romanian? Please tell me it is because that would give my language detecting skillz a +1


----------



## sas111

1/10...I don't get it. :blank






Sorta oldish, but still.. Antony has a lovely voice.


----------



## MojoCrunch

6/10 - I was laughing the whole time :lol

Couldn't decide to post either the original version of this song by Gilberto Gil.
The Chico Science Version is a little more chill?


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not quite my thing but not bad either though.


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - I feel like I morphed into Zelda playing the Ocarina of Time.


----------



## sas111

8/10... Mesmerizing, I enjoyed this song.


----------



## dullard

Neat, I have that on vinyl. Haven't listened to it in ages though. I went through a real "freak folk" and twee phase a few years ago. I still like his music. 7.5/10


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

fissionesque said:


> 8/10 Is that Romanian? Please tell me it is because that would give my language detecting skillz a +1


U got a +1


----------



## Spindrift

6.5/10

*Pearl Jam - Masters of War (Bob Dylan cover)*


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## thequietmanuk

5/10 not my type of thing


----------



## StevenGlansberg

1.5/10. Sorry!


----------



## jagmusic

2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 nice


----------



## kesker

7.5/10 Nice song for looking out the window at the people walking their dogs on a spring day.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

8.5/10...I used to love TP...didn't even know this album existed.


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7/10


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10


----------



## kesker

9.5/10 Thanks for the intro to this band.


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10 _(doesn't suit my taste, but i can appreciate it)_


----------



## kesker

8/10 wanted to 6.5 you but couldn't


----------



## atticusfinch

9/10 _(i really liked that ...)_






kesker, this is your opportunity to give me a 6.5 ... or even better - less than a 6.5. come at me bro!


----------



## StevenGlansberg

2.5/10...didn't care for it...:afr


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 what a combo you wouldn't think they'd go together very well but that was great, loved it. 

The song from the latest Heineken commercial:


----------



## xTKsaucex

Toad Licker said:


> 10/10 what a combo you wouldn't think they'd go together very well but that was great, loved it.
> 
> The song from the latest Heineken commercial:


its like walking into salvador dali's mind. 8/10


----------



## atticusfinch

StevenGlansberg said:


> 2.5/10...didn't care for it...:afr


don't lie to yourself glansberg you loved those poetic lyrics. 

3/10






i always see the lead singer of this band just walking around.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## kesker

7.5/10. You were right atticusfinch. I had my chance to take you down


----------



## xTKsaucex

6/10 -

right, I'm going to improve the 3/10 last time round with the new CHOOOON from RUSKO!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not normally my kind of thing but I gotta say that wasn't half bad.


----------



## jagmusic

7/10 Groovy Man!


----------



## kesker

8/10


----------



## Revenwyn

No offense I downright can't stand it. 3/10


----------



## successful

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice beat, sucky video though.


----------



## atticusfinch

4/10


----------



## jagmusic

6/10, Are those the guys from Queens of the Stone Age?


----------



## atticusfinch

jagmusic said:


> 6/10, Are those the guys from Queens of the Stone Age?


yep ... qotsa + foo fighters + led zeppelin.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. That was incredible.


----------



## kesker

Yes..9.25/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## shynesshellasucks

7/10


----------



## kesker

7/10

Liked it better the longer it went


----------



## StevenGlansberg

That was cool. 7.5/10


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10


----------



## kesker

7/10 I liked it and I usually don't like the Shins


----------



## StevenGlansberg

9.5/10. Woo! FR is one of my favorite bands right now.


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 - for kesker
8/10 - for glansberg






(even though he is a complete class a douche, i think i will always like his music)


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## kesker

7/10 Great but got me down a bit


----------



## jagmusic

9/10 That was very nice





but with out the abrupt end, just imagine it


----------



## Spindrift

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice I really need to check out more of their stuff.


----------



## jagmusic

7/10, Nice

-just for kicks




remember this video...


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8.5/10. Always an enjoyable song, first time seeing the video though!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Spindrift

7.5/10


----------



## jagmusic

8/10 I liked that.


----------



## atticusfinch

5.5/10






_(song starts at 2:30 mins in, but i like the whole video)_


----------



## Spindrift

9.5/10 for the video.
7/10 for the song.






The song that introduced me to QOTSA. Still a favorite.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - Haven't listened to Queens of the Stone Age in a while. I still remember that video of theirs that had to do with...penetration and trains and yeah.


----------



## atticusfinch

4.5/10 _(hehe, juxtaposition much? ...i didn't like that :hide. also, that qotsa video youre talking about is 'go with the flow')_


----------



## MojoCrunch

atticusfinch said:


> 4.5/10 _(hehe, juxtaposition much? ...i didn't like that :hide._


Yeah, that video was so weird and corny. I just had to post it! I like the song though. Video was a little....I dunno it reminds me of Bjork.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## thequietmanuk

4/10 not my kind thing sorry.


----------



## ImWeird

7/10


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10






_(i'm lookin' california, and feelin' minnesotaaaaa)_


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

She had a purdy voice. I was expecting an Allman Brothers cover. 7/10.






Loving this song...


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## ImWeird

7.5/10 Seeing Lemmy with no facial hair is weird, haha!


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## kesker

6/10 not quite my cup of tea, but, then, who am I?


----------



## jagmusic

6.5/10 Groovy Man


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 always liked Cyndi Lauper.


----------



## rfc

6.5/10


----------



## Jcgrey

5/10


----------



## jagmusic

10/10 I love that song. It's way better than the original..


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Ya not as good as Gary's version but I've always liked Tears for Fears so I still like it.


----------



## Spindrift

7/10 - Pleasantly surprised. Wasn't really sure what to expect, but I enjoyed that song.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - A classic! But I have to say it was played on one too many manly car/truck commercials.

Oldies....


----------



## atticusfinch

8.5/10 _(that was fun and nice.)_


----------



## Spindrift

7.5/10 - It suffers from being one of their overplayed songs. It's actually one of their better live songs because of the great sing-along aspect and that they can tag pretty much anything on at the end. Turns into a neat little jam.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Groovy! 8)


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7/10 She has a manly voice...I like her...


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10

_(and 8.5/10 for toadlicker's song because I feel that I always give you a hard time with ratings and i've always loved this song ... so its an opportunity for something higher )_






_(this song makes me want to go to a rave and dance my pants off while not indulging in drugs)_


----------



## kesker

7.5/10 I hurt my neck so I can't bob my head. Damn it!


----------



## Spindrift

8.5/10 - I think I could be a fan. Will definitely check out some more of their work.






As much as I love Clutch, Neil is a bit awkward on stage. Respect to the beard, though.


----------



## kesker

8.5/10 Really good thx for intro


----------



## KumagoroBeam

9.5/10 That was really good.


----------



## Spindrift

7.5/10 - Not bad. Goes with Taxi Driver fairly well, too.






If you don't care to see a giant inflatable rabbit get shot with a cartoon bullet, skip to 1:24.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

7.5/10 - sweet guitar tune, the beginning was wierd tho

I dont know how to embed the clip.. anyways, i want u to open this one up so u can like or DISLIKE it... (lol)


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

1/10. I see what you did there.


----------



## Noll

4/10

It's not something I'd rather listen to, but not completely unbearable.





 (ignore the lyrics, I don't relate to them)


----------



## thequietmanuk

Not my thing 4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## thequietmanuk

Like it 9/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

Pretty good, not music that really gets me going inside, but I still enjoyed it 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 fun music! :boogie


----------



## kesker

8/10 emotional and gripping deceptively deep and all together musicular


----------



## jagmusic

10/10


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10






_I hope she's speeding on the way to the club /Trying to hurry up to get to some /Baller or singer or somebody like that /And try to put on her makeup in the mirror /And crash, crash, crash.. into a ditch! (Just Playing!)_ ... heh.


----------



## Spindrift

6/10






Always preferred Bowie's over Nirvana's.


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 _(still like Nirvana's better though)_


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I really need to listen to them more often.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10


----------



## kesker

9.657/10 Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Spindrift

8.5/10 - Very cool. Wasn't expecting the sax, it surprised me.






Guess what movie I've been watching tonight.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

10/10 love that song


----------



## jagmusic

10/10 I love that soundtrack!


----------



## kesker

9/10 really good. Spindrift got me reminiscing


----------



## Pangur Ban

0/10 I don't like their music.






:boogie


----------



## Absolution

That was a little strange. 6/10


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

10/10 <3 it


----------



## kesker

8.5 /10 breeders rock. Still picking myself off the floor after that 0/10
Arthur Lee is rolling over in his grave.


----------



## jagmusic

7/10, Enjoyable


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. Damn that's catchy.

x/10. Video not showing up.


----------



## Absolution

Not bad. 7/10


----------



## Spindrift

5/10 - Not really my kind of thing. Liked the video, though.


----------



## jagmusic

9/10 excellent, I love how they always cram as many people up on stage as will fit. We got room for one more anyone from the audience know the tune?


----------



## StevenGlansberg

5/10 She seems talented...not my favorite song though...


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I really liked that one.


----------



## Butterflies In Winter




----------



## Butterflies In Winter

4.5/10 - No offense. I just wasn't feeling it.

What do you think of this one?:


----------



## Spindrift

6.5/10


----------



## Butterflies In Winter

7/10 I liked it. I like a lot of Arcade Fire. Ill be seeing them at Bonnaroo this year.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 you changed videos on me, this one wasn't bad but the other one was much better! :kma


----------



## Butterflies In Winter

7/10 I like her voice.



Toad Licker said:


> 7/10 you changed videos on me, this one wasn't bad but the other one was much better! :kma


Sorry I accidentally posted the wrong one and was hoping I could change it before anyone started listening.

I believe the one I posted before was this one:


----------



## Spindrift

8.5/10 - Very cool. Ethereal.


----------



## Absolution

7.5/10. Not bad.


----------



## Butterflies In Winter

7/10


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

10/10 Love her Voice


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 love that song


----------



## atticusfinch

4.5/10






ah, the 90s.


----------



## kesker

8/10 Nice pull


----------



## Spindrift

7.5/10 - Me gusta.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Ummm...6.5...


----------



## kesker

7/10


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10

_this one is for you kesker, hit me with a 6.5 or less!_






_(just for the record, Down with Webster are a guilty pleasure of mine for obvious reasons, so no hard feelings)_


----------



## kesker

Damn it Atticusfinch. I like it. 7.5/10


----------



## atticusfinch

10/10 _(i enjoy Fleet Foxes based on the six songs i have)_

kesker, another try ...


----------



## Spindrift

Ooh. She's playing dirty.


----------



## atticusfinch

tsk, tsk.


----------



## kesker

5.99/10 Thank you!


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 I like odd songs but I'm sorry that's a bit too odd even for me. :duck


----------



## Absolution

8/10. That was good.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

8.5/10. That was awesome.


----------



## xTKsaucex

meh, 5/10






^ should have been used in Tron Legacy


----------



## ImWeird

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 one of my favorite songs of theirs.


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10


----------



## ImWeird

8.5/10 Love it!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10.


----------



## Neutrino

6.5/10


----------



## atticusfinch

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 great stuff.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

5/10


----------



## atticusfinch

8.5/10 _(never knew i'd like a jack johnson song ...)_


----------



## Spindrift

7/10 - Hm.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7.5/10. PJ is great. Covers are great.


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10


----------



## Glue

4.5 I like Fleet Foxes but not that song.


----------



## kesker

9/10 swervin'


----------



## Absolution

8/10. That was good stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Tristeza

7/10


----------



## Neutrino

10/10. amaazing.


----------



## kesker

7.5/10 great tastes in music around here


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^Embedding disabled!


----------



## Toad Licker

^Just click to watch on youtube! :duck

7/10 songs not bad i could do without the screamy parts but to each their own.


----------



## jagmusic

9/10 :clap


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 he has a nice voice.


----------



## fogoer03

6/10


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10






(in honour of the hawks' huge win tonight)


----------



## kesker

9/10 I'll have to start watching hockey


----------



## silentcliche

9/10. One of their best songs.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 _(i liked the lyrics, very relatable)_






_(i like the music video more than the song ...)_


----------



## Spindrift

9/10 - Video. I also liked it more than the song itself. An anthropomorphized bloodhound has an easier time talking to people than I do. What does that say about me?!

6/10 - Song.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

im next no one post!


----------



## atticusfinch

StevenGlansberg said:


> im next no one post!


not if i cant help it :evil


----------



## Spindrift

The plot thickens. Too much cornstarch.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

^So help me god if I sit through another one of your guys' crappy songs only to get skipped or beaten to the punch!

Fatboy Slim - I usually find instrumentals boring because I can't sing but that song is so upbeat it's hard not to like...6.5/10.


----------



## Glue

0/10...


----------



## atticusfinch

4.5/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

LOL...my first zero! :clap That song is bad...but so bad it's good!


----------



## atticusfinch

StevenGlansberg said:


> LOL...my first zero! :clap That song is bad...but so bad it's good!


i'm waiting for my first zero. its a rite of passage of some sort in this thread


----------



## Spindrift

Really? Looks like my life finally has a purpose.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7.25/10...they seem they could be good...when in the right mood...I only know that one song though...








Spindrift said:


> Really? Looks like my life finally has a purpose.


I think your taste in music is too good to get a zero. I usually like the songs I get low scores for...:rain


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Can guys admit they like FATM? Dog Days Are Over rocks my world...that was 7/10...






This song is just...so 90s I guess...


----------



## kesker

7/10 Anyone else and it's a 6


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10


----------



## kesker

8/10 professor of musical history


----------



## Absolution

I like Pink Floyd, but not a big fan of that song. 6/10.


----------



## feels

8/10 christ, it had been a while since I last listened to that song. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 interesting song.


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10


----------



## Absolution

9/10. Love Arcade Fire.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 listened to that cd just lastnight.


----------



## kesker

6/10 not quite my style but still want to hear more of this band

R.I.P. Mr Spence


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 that was so good I listened to it several more times. :duck


----------



## jagmusic

8/10, Dark, I like that.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - Very ghostly, very much like radiohead. I like the somewhat tribal sound of it.

Another Waltari song (Mad Boy). Reminds me of the Chilli Peppers.


----------



## Neutrino

7/10!


----------



## jagmusic

8/10 That brings back some memories.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 she's one of my newest favorite artist's just love her voice! 

Another AC/DC clone band:


----------



## Amanda123

7/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

This album came out Freshman year of college...my best bud loves Incubus and we must've played this song 1000 times in his dorm. Awwww man...9.5/10 for nostalgics sake...


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10


----------



## jagmusic

7/10 Groovy, Head was a nodin'





have to watch on youtube..sorry


----------



## StevenGlansberg

6/10


----------



## atticusfinch

8.5/10 _(i normally can't stand their sound and voices, but this song is really nice)_ - jagmusic

7/10 - glansberg


----------



## mrbojangles

8.5, one of my favorites songs from that album.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Born in Milwaukee! 8.25/10


----------



## jagmusic

6/10 They are rockin' out in the woods.. Awesome!

10/10 So nice. (Brightpaperwarewolf)


----------



## StevenGlansberg

OMG what's going on!?!?


----------



## atticusfinch

^ ha, well ... that is a bit of a conundrum.


----------



## Spindrift

Initiate! Initiate! Pledge, frosh!


----------



## atticusfinch

(i beat you too it, that's what's going on!)


----------



## jagmusic

Traffic Jam!


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Now people think I think the Arcade Fire was born in Milwaukee...JUST GREAT!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Haven't listened to Mariah in ages.


----------



## jagmusic

thank you toad for restoring the order *salutes*

10/10 I'm in love with Dolores ('s music)





\/ Awesome they are in the woods, song was ok in my opinion (of course)


----------



## StevenGlansberg

jagmusic said:


> 6/10 They are rockin' out in the woods.. Awesome!


Awesome?!?!? You gave it a 6! :rain


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## kesker

8/10 sounds like the lead singer from the Cranberries/ whoa sorry slow and old I am

This is playing at the SAS cocktail lounge right now


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10


----------



## jagmusic

7/10





The traffic jam scared everyone away..:hide


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

7 / 10


----------



## kesker

8/10


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

5.5/10


----------



## Spindrift

8.5/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

8/10


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10






_(ha, this is so 2007)_


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Absolution

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10






_(don't judge me ... it is a good song)_


----------



## BrokenMirrors

Ah that brings back memories.... 9/10






The Live version (especially this one) is so much better than the original IMO.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 haven't listened to NIN in years, good stuff.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

That was pretty damn good, 9/10.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Very upbeat...that's a cover, no? 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice beat


----------



## kesker

8/10 it's been years since I heard that. Nice


----------



## Neutrino

umm...6/10. Not my cuppa tea, I guess.


----------



## Godless1

8.5/10 Considering how much mainstream appeal they have, they are pretty good.

Speaking of which, from the number one album in America:


----------



## StevenGlansberg

8.5/10...probably my favorite song from the new album...


----------



## kesker

8/10 you seldom miss. Some of you have endless wells of music. I need to tap in.


----------



## NumeroUno

7/10 ^






I'm english but..., I have respect for the Scottish on this song =]


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 that was pretty good


----------



## kesker

7/10


----------



## NumeroUno

Nice song ^ 8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice voice


----------



## jagmusic

9/10 Very nice!


----------



## xTKsaucex

aye, 7/10 nice


----------



## Qolselanu

6/10 Dont mind me. I'm using 5 as an average rating. Now how do I embed... Oh dear... Aha!


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 awesome! :boogie


----------



## atticusfinch

5/10






_(i dare you to listen to the whole thing)_


----------



## kesker

Because there is no such thing as a 10.....9.9/10






I called your dare


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Spindrift

7.5/10


----------



## jagmusic

7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

StevenGlansberg said:


> Very upbeat...that's a cover, no? 6/10


Yes, Ben King cover.

4/10.


----------



## fonz

7.5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

nice pick me up 6/10






back with 65 again. Sorry I love these guys.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 <3 Eluveitie!


----------



## StevenGlansberg

2/10 Sorry! :hide


----------



## kesker

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10








StevenGlansberg said:


> 2/10 Sorry! :hide


That's ok... just don't ever let it happen again! :bat :wink


----------



## kesker

7.5/10 liked it


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5 very nice


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I would rate the music in the video 10/10 excellent.....but I would rate the video 2/10 cause I hate horror movies.

I will post another shallow music that I can listen non-stop for hours and still not have enough :teeth


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

7/10 i like the more upbeat version better


----------



## kesker

8/10


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - This is one of those songs that I would love listening to while on a very long drive. It'd feel like you're flying down the highway. I like the name Thurston too. It's adorable.

Some Wilson Pickett. Old school 60's stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 great stuff makes me want to watch The Blues Brothers. 8)


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 _(singer has a nice voice)_


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Haven't listened to that in awhile. Makes me sad. 8/10






The song is not 11 minutes, don't worry!


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10






_(used to hate this song when it first came out)_


----------



## StevenGlansberg

So did I. Still don't really care for it apparently. 5/10






I wish this song was longer because it's so good. It pisses me off almost to to the point where I wish I never heard it in the first place.


----------



## atticusfinch

yeah, short songs that are so good are pretty bittersweet. i guess that's what also makes them so great. 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 nice mellow song I liked it.


----------



## Qolselanu

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## jagmusic

9/10 That was pretty amazing.


----------



## kesker

8/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Good vibe...7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 interesting style of music they have.


----------



## atticusfinch

9/10






_(i'm sorry, i have to celebrate once again. huge win tonight.)_


----------



## kesker

9/10 on a roll AF


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10


----------



## Spindrift

6/10 - SOAD, is that you? Nice finish with the piano, though.

Speaking of:


----------



## kesker

7/10 for musicianship...AF
6/10...SD


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 haven't heard the Eels in a long time.


----------



## kesker

6/10 Eels on tour soon


----------



## Spindrift

8/10


----------



## UltraShy

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I have that video favorited on youtube.


----------



## Neutrino

7/10.......


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice!


----------



## BrokenMirrors

Pretty cool! Nice guitar solo too.. 8/10


----------



## Tristeza

9/10

I watched this movie (but already forgot its name )


----------



## jagmusic

7/10, Tight!


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 great stuff :banana


----------



## atticusfinch

4.5/10 _(oh my, spider Ozzy)_


----------



## kesker

8.5/10 Hey AF


----------



## KumagoroBeam

8/10


----------



## Neutrino

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 that was beautiful. :cry


----------



## Neutrino

8/10. Good song, but I dunno if her voice goes good with it. I dunno, just my opinion.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 haven't seen that movie in a long time.


----------



## jagmusic

7/10, I want to see a band like that live.


----------



## Jnmcda0

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Amanda123

5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## kesker

this must be respected I'm not sure why 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 great cover I think I might like that better than Prince's version.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10






:blush


----------



## thequietmanuk

Not usually my type of things but oddly liked it. 8/10


----------



## Spindrift

3/10 - Well. At least it was an upbeat country song, I'll give it that.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

10/10 Rockin


----------



## Toad Licker

Not normally my kind of thing but she has a beautiful voice so... 8.5/10


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - Calming. At first it reminded me of a song by Madonna. But then...no.


----------



## Toad Licker

I know the name but I can't remember ever hearing a song of theirs, that was nice. 8/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10. I like the echo effect where it seems she's playing in an empty hall way.


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10






:cup


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Your Crazy

5/10

It's Britney *****!


----------



## StevenGlansberg

4/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8.5/10. You listen to good country.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

^I listen to good everything.


----------



## atticusfinch

4.5/10 _(that's actually a good rating from me as person who loathes elvis)_


----------



## StevenGlansberg

That song has nothing to do with a dog. :bah 6/10


----------



## atticusfinch

3.5/10

glansy, this song has something to do with a dog ...


----------



## StevenGlansberg

3.5???????

Awww, that was nice. I like dogs! 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 I like some of their stuff but this didn't agree with me so much...


----------



## atticusfinch

3.5/10 _(i'm sorry, i couldn't take the song seriously :roll)_






i imagine this would get a low rating - glansberg, go for it.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7.5/10. I'm starting to understand why you attract phans!

Damn, all at once lol!

ToadLicker 9/10 beautiful song.

Atticus, 9/10. that was pretty awesome, hitting the streets! Musically very enjoyable.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

I thought someone got skipped so I listened to the last 3 songs (that's just the kinda guy I am)...and then there was some major editing...

Toad - Way to keep with the dog theme. Props. Not so hot on the song though. 2/10

Finch - LOL. Diss Merica and Green Day in one video!?!?! Actually I have no problem with dissing either...but that made me lol with the lyrics and rocking out in front of a Blockbuster Video. "Clinton Administration" should never be part of a songs lyrics...use metaphors brah! 2/10

Wolf - A very tolerable Phish song! Just kidding...it was okay. 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

2/10 for the guy on the right, the rest of the song was pretty damn decent 7.5/10


----------



## kesker

2/10 for the guy on the right? 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Cadillac walk, is that suppose to mean that his girl has a wide trunk?  Anyhoo very nice song 8/10


----------



## thequietmanuk

Like Just Jack 7/10


----------



## heroin

6/10. It was enjoyable.

A classic:


----------



## Toad Licker

9.5/10 <3 Pink Floyd


----------



## kesker

Hauntingly excellent 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

One of the oddest songs I've ever heard, strangely I kinda liked it. 7.5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

8/10. Nice...is that a solo project?


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## kesker

8/10 Well done cover.....This guy is really dancing "white"... dig it....


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 He's just a dancin' fool! :banana


----------



## Amanda123

2/10


----------



## kesker

7/10 I respect it but.....


----------



## Barry Egan

5.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love The Doobie Brothers


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

StevenGlansberg said:


> 8/10. Nice...is that a solo project?


Yeah J Mascis has a few solo albums, he does a bunch of the dinosaur jr songs acoustically in this album Martin + Me. Pretty beast album.

5/10.


----------



## gr15

Pollard: 6/10

Misfits: Halloween


----------



## Spindrift

7/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

3.5/10


----------



## Spindrift

4/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7.5/10


----------



## Spindrift

9.5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

6.5/10 On the cusp of being a good song to me


----------



## StevenGlansberg

10/10 Love that song!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 nice


----------



## uffie

4/10


----------



## atticusfinch

Spindrift said:


>


:high5


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

2/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

First time listening to this band since no one has ever posted them here before , they're pretty damn good. 8/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Mmmmm...reuben...

5/10


----------



## Pangur Ban

5/10 Not my thing...






"Prayer of The Refugee" - Rise Against


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 great song, cool video


----------



## kesker

_6/10

_


----------



## StevenGlansberg

That was coolio. Fits my mood. 9/10


----------



## atticusfinch

9/10 (that is the closest i'll get to having a taste of _Into the Wild_)

and this...


----------



## kesker

8.5/10 Cool


----------



## StevenGlansberg

5/10


----------



## ValiantThor

dont care about rating, just thought id share the best song in the world


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 for the best song in the world 

7.5/10 StevenGlansberg


----------



## shynesshellasucks

8/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

I do like Mike but didn't really care for that one. 3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

9/10
I loved the atmosphere and the very fact that it was in French...really original video too, good choice.

I'm posting a youtube link, sorry but it won't embed for me..
(Is a rock song)




 (Shinedown, Burning Bright)


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Shinedown


----------



## ImWeird

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## tutliputli

4/10


----------



## estse

9/10 loved the video


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I like the beat but dang that's quite the repetitious song. :b


----------



## Ambitious

Sorry wasnt diggin it at all. 2/10


----------



## BrokenMirrors

Wow. I really liked this. 9/10 Wanna recommend me some more? :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I've always loved that song.


----------



## Ambitious

Nice song. Trippy video ha!! 6/10


----------



## BrokenMirrors

Not really my thing, but twas pretty cool 6/10.


----------



## xTKsaucex

BrokenMirrors said:


> Not really my thing, but twas pretty cool 6/10.


meh, alright. Nice fillin. Im a fan of non vocal music so 6/10






the screaming is : this burdens not a heavy one. But I assure you. That its present. This burdens not a heavy one, I assure you!


----------



## Ambitious

Holy mother of God ha!!!! I seriously could only have that on for 30sec and im sorry i had to turn it off. Feel bad, but... 0/10...we have very different tastes ha!!


----------



## xTKsaucex

Ambitious said:


> Holy mother of God ha!!!! I seriously could only have that on for 30sec and im sorry i had to turn it off. Feel bad, but... 0/10...we have very different tastes ha!!


you missed the vocals of Dallas Green. Possibly the best lyrical genius around as well as the voice of a god. Search Coming Home by Dallas Green and you'll see you made a mistake not waiting for his voice to kick in.


----------



## BrokenMirrors

xTKsaucex said:


> you missed the vocals of Dallas Green. Possibly the best lyrical genius around as well as the voice of a god. Search Coming Home by Dallas Green and you'll see you made a mistake not waiting for his voice to kick in.


This man speaks the truth! :b I :heart Dallas Green (no ****.)


----------



## xTKsaucex

BrokenMirrors said:


> This man speaks the truth! :b I :heart Dallas Green (no ****.)


oh god. He can make me turn gay for one day if he wants


----------



## Ambitious

Woh!!!! He must be some chap !!!!


----------



## BrokenMirrors

Ambitious said:


> Holy mother of God ha!!!! I seriously could only have that on for 30sec and im sorry i had to turn it off. Feel bad, but... 0/10...we have very different tastes ha!!


He sure is some chap! :b Anyway.. Enough of our **** fascination with Dallas Green.. 

2/10 sorry don't like this :roll






Bad mutha f*cking religion y'all ! :teeth


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

10/10 Yum


----------



## Cygnus

4/10. Okay, but not really my thing.






An unfortunately overlooked song from an amazing band.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

10/10 Groovy


----------



## StevenGlansberg

I hate when I click the link to open the song in a new tab and it starts playing right away but then I don't realize it's also playing in my SAS tab...I always go a minute thinking wow, this song really blows. :tiptoe


----------



## StevenGlansberg

One sec...ETA: 1.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice I really liked that one.


----------



## Spindrift

Link no bueno, mi amigo.


----------



## Spindrift

8/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## ImWeird

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## kesker

7.5/10


----------



## heroin

6/10. It was okay.


----------



## xTKsaucex

^ nice and punky 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 love her voice


----------



## Ambitious

@ xTKsaucex - think i may have ta download that tune now!!!

@ Toad Licker - catchy tune, crazy video haha!! Think ill give it a 7/10


----------



## BoAKaN

6/10 The beat is nice but the song itself gets kind of repetitive after a bit.

Coming into this a little late! Sorry if I post something already done! Too many pages to go through :afr.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 that was amazing! :banana


----------



## tutliputli

7/10, I love the original and that was a nice cover.

If anyone slates this I'll be distraught. For the SAS folkies:


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^ Oh tutli Putli how I've missed your taste! 11/10

I went to see him right before he died, _he was amazing.

_Here's a catchy little ditty


----------



## BrokenMirrors

Too happy/upbeat for me  2/10

Therefore here is some bawwwww :cry


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 great stuff!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## ImWeird

8/10 <3 Arcade Fire.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## Glue

7/10. Great band, just not a fan of that album.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## BoAKaN

7/10 Video was slightly entertaining as well


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7.5/10.


----------



## estse

6.5/10


----------



## Aphexfan

8.5/10
Radiohead - Jigsaw falling into place


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Pangur Ban

5/10


----------



## KumagoroBeam

6/10 Sorry, I just can't stand her voice.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

That was blocked from my country! So I listened to a live version. Awesome. 9/10.


----------



## heroin

6/10. I like punk, but The Clash's pop-punk never really grew on me.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved that I'll have to check out more of their stuff.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. Awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Absolution

9/10.


----------



## Amanda123

5/10.


----------



## MojoCrunch

6.5/10 - Song reminds me of disco. Makes me want to dance a bit.

Pissing the night away.....pissing the niiiiight away.


----------



## Spindrift

10/10 - Natch.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

8/10 I'm not really into instrumentals, but that was nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

9/10 =D


----------



## shadowmask

3.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 great stuff


----------



## BoAKaN

6/10


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

8/10


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

-5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 aptly named song


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - Very relaxing voice, but I feel like there are a ton of singers that sound exactly like her.

Robbie Williams - Feel


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 _(ah, i remember this song ... nice easy listening tune)_






there was a time where i would _always_ bump into Arif (bassist) whenever I was downtown (i think he thought i was stalking him).


----------



## ImWeird

4/10 Not really my thing.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

8/10 was good...


----------



## Spindrift

7/10 - I kind of have to be in a certain mood to really get into the single-guy-on-a-stage-with-an-acoustic thing. Still, he kicked it up a notch in the final minute or so.






Yeah, six minutes.

_No mercy._


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7/10...kind of drags...Powderfinger is good...


----------



## UltraShy

6/10






Something is happening that I can't explain
I can feel myself changing but I don't know why
Something familiar that I've never seen
A confusing sensation inside

Beneath the human kingdom
From the realm of dreams
What does it mean?

Dangerous messengers start to appear
They are threatening everything I think I have
Threatening destruction of the world I made
With desire to know my true self

Beneath the human kingdom
From the realm of dreams
What does it mean?

Time to dare
Face the end of all that I thought I was
Face the change
Signs of the mystery living in me

Time to dare
Face the end of all that I thought I was
Face the change
A long asleep giants slowly awakes in me

Dreams
Night after night I wonder what they mean
Night after night I wonder what I'm seeing
Night after night there's something haunting me

Terror
Now in daylight
The terror I now see is real
Terror
The terror of leaving all that I know behind
The promise and terror of everything is revealed
The terror of leaving all that I know

Time to dare
A long asleep giants slowly awakes in me


----------



## KumagoroBeam

7/10


----------



## ImWeird

8/10 I have no clue what they are saying, but that was awesome.


----------



## shadowmask

8/10


----------



## Absolution

8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 one of my fav RHCP songs.


----------



## MojoCrunch

5/10 - Sorry. I didn't dig the husky sounding voice and the electronicy background beat. Not my style.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

StevenGlansberg said:


> 8/10 was good...


Man that's an awesome cover. I swear if it's the last thing I'll do, I'll get you to really like one *PHISH* song! 

Sevendust - 5/10.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

7/10. Nice tune.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Man that's an awesome cover. I swear if it's the last thing I'll do, I'll get you to really like one *PHISH* song!


I know, right. I just randomly found it searching for that song the other day.

I like Backwards Down the Number Line.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

8/10 I like Coldplay...






:boogie


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

StevenGlansberg said:


> I know, right. I just randomly found it searching for that song the other day.
> 
> I like Backwards Down the Number Line.


Good find! I never thought anyone would cover that song. That guy is pretty ballsy to try, could've ended either way.

lol! Backwards is one of my favorite songs. But other than backwards or farmhouse lol!!

7/10. Where have I heard that song before, it's very familar....

Paul Simon 7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 have yet to dislike one of their songs.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

You should go to a Phish show! I'm sure you'll love it!!! It's more than a concert, it's an experience!

6/10.


----------



## Spindrift

7.5/10


----------



## MojoCrunch

8.5/10 - I feel ritzy. It's a very nice feeling.


----------



## mrbojangles

7.5/10, it was much better than I expected it to be.


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - Nice pleasant song to go on a long drive down a country road to.

This song probably won't get a good rating but why not post it anyway. :lol


----------



## StevenGlansberg

4/10 The chorus was actually kind of catchy...Pig Hitler?






MOAR COLDPLAY!


----------



## MojoCrunch

10/10 - I love Coldplay especially in the morning when there is still all that morning dew in the air. I used to listen to the first two Coldplay albums on the way to high school every morning with mom. My mom hates any type of popular music but at least likes Coldplay.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice voice


----------



## MojoCrunch

7.5/10

This is probably TMI but if I had to pick a song to have sex to it'd be this song.


----------



## Spindrift

8/10 - Score was based on your admission of having a sexy-time song.










If I had one, I'd post it. Here's the closest thing, though:


----------



## MojoCrunch

8.5/10 - I'm thinking of all the remakes/parodies of this song (I still remember the Bomberman commercial parodying this song. I'm singing it right now). And of course this as a sexy-time song. XD!!


----------



## ImWeird

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## MojoCrunch

Like that Fleet Foxes cover.

5/10 - Sorry, it reminds me too much of Nickelback for some reason.

Mindless Self Indulgence. I can't stand their fans but I like some of their crazy music. They were a fun band to see live.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 I loved the music but the song itself was just ok


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

10/10


----------



## Spindrift

7/10 - One of those songs that I enjoy, but I've heard way too many times.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 great old R.E.M. song


----------



## Pangur Ban

4/10


----------



## lazygnome

10/10 love the song, love the into the wild book and like the film adaptation


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 catchy beat :boogie


----------



## silentcliche

4/10.


----------



## tutliputli

10/10, that was great! I'm going to be looking up some more of his stuff.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I'd give it a 6.5/10

I hadn't heard this song in literally about five years and it came on the radio this morning on the way to work.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf




----------



## MojoCrunch

10/10 - F*** yeah bluegrass!

More sexy-time music. (sorry I'm a bit crazy today with all this humidity and crazy weather)


----------



## Spindrift

7/10 - Not _quite_ as good as the first one.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Me next!


----------



## MojoCrunch

Spindrift said:


> 7/10 - Not _quite_ as good as the first one.


Agreed. This one I'd say is more of a party song. Or it's one of those songs that I'd want to listen to while sky diving or something.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7/10 lyrically I was like wha???

I leave you with a beautiful little number by one of the all time good ones. I beg of you to simply not listen to the song but to absorb it into your soul. May Jack Johnson's face shine upon you and be gracious to you. May he show you his favor and give you his peace.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - My brother bought this album for me a long time ago. Jack Johnson makes me wanna hang out at the beach. And I hate the beach. 

Angry girl music...


----------



## Spindrift

6.5/10 - Hm. I don't know. Didn't care much for her voice, but otherwise good.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 great song, cool video


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7.5/10 Very cool...


----------



## xTKsaucex

StevenGlansberg said:


> 7.5/10 Very cool...


Decent rap. I like 7/10. Should listen to Cage Wisconsin dude;


----------



## shadowmask

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Spindrift

7/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

3/10 Do not like :hide






This song makes me want to have a bebe.


----------



## atticusfinch

4.5/10


----------



## silentcliche

One of my favourite opening tracks of any album ever. 9/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 nice


----------



## luctus

7.5/10. The lyrics are clever


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I really liked that song.


----------



## luctus

8.5/10 Haha, that was entertaining. I think I can relate, sadly. Oh, and I do believe I've effected a strange version of that dance alone in my room with faerie wings 






Oh, btw Toad Licker, I really like your signature quote. CocoRosie has some mind-blowing stuff.


----------



## xTKsaucex

^ mmmmmm nooooice. I feel many remixes coming along for that artist. Sorry I'm a bit of dnb + electro nut. 8/10

+1 for cocorosie.

speaking of dnb;






To fully appreciate this song you need to be outside on a sunny day preferably driving around shades on. ;]


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 the girl singing has an amazing voice.








luctus said:


> Oh, btw Toad Licker, I really like your signature quote. CocoRosie has some mind-blowing stuff.


Thanks, I change it every month this month it's CocoRosie. Someone posted a video of theirs a few months ago and me being a big fan of odd music I fell in love with them at first listen.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10


----------



## Spindrift

7.5/10


----------



## crystaltears

5/10


----------



## Godless1

7/10 
As good as that Blink 182/Sum 41 style gets.


----------



## shadowmask

3/10


----------



## atticusfinch

silentcliche said:


> One of my favourite opening tracks of any album ever. 9/10.


definitely agree.


----------



## Choci Loni

3/10

Really not my kind of music at all.

My favorite song:


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 she has a nice voice I really like it.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9.5/10.


----------



## Spindrift

3.5/10 - Cool video, though.


----------



## MojoCrunch

7.5/10 - I feel like doing drugs.

My parents used to listen to this song all the time when I was a little kid. Brings back some nice memories.


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10


----------



## Spindrift

9/10


----------



## atticusfinch

8.5/10 _(what a babe)_


----------



## Spindrift

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## atticusfinch

5/10


----------



## kesker

9/10 really awesome AF


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 _(oh my gosh, kes - what was that?!)_






_(mojocrunch - that's my official mating song )_


----------



## kesker

9.5/10 got me movin'


----------



## Choci Loni

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 nice mellow song, cute video.


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 Impossible to dislike that one.


----------



## Glue

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice too bad it's so short of a song.


----------



## Glue

7/10 I enjoyed her voice.


----------



## xTKsaucex

yeah I liked. Probably wont listen to again though didnt really feel it. 5/10






love the backing vocals at ; 2.22+

Also love both artists - mmmm zarif. Again you need to be driving around in a car on a sunny day, preferably sunset to fully appreciate ;]


----------



## Blackstar

6/10 good song just not really me
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=gFDCHdKbKBY


----------



## StevenGlansberg

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 _(for some reason, i've always liked her yodelling-like voice here)_


----------



## Pangur Ban

7/10


----------



## Spindrift

8/10


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10


----------



## Pangur Ban

10/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. Inspires my next choice.


----------



## atticusfinch

10/10

inspires my next choice.


----------



## Pangur Ban

10/10 Ha ha... you guys are silly... :b


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. Time for more silliness


----------



## atticusfinch

8.5/10






(this song's content reminds me of H.G Wells' The Time Machine)


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Grrr...too slow...:doh


----------



## Absolution

9/10.


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 _(gradually started to like it)
_


----------



## Pangur Ban

6/10






I like the live version.


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10


----------



## Choci Loni

9.5/10 The very best song by a band with one of the best guitarists to ever walk this earth? Yes please!


----------



## atticusfinch

i know, huh?

8.5/10 _(such a good one)_


----------



## ImWeird

7.5/10






<3


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 could use some vocals, sorry I'm a big fan of 'em.


----------



## shadowmask

8.5/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

2/10 :hide


----------



## Spindrift

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 <3 Jimi


----------



## Absolution

9/10. I liked that. A lot.


----------



## kesker

9/10 RIP Alex


----------



## Godless1

8/10 Nice.

The source of my new sig.


----------



## kesker

8/10 very cool I need to expose myself to more of that. (sounded strange)


----------



## Pangur Ban

^ 1/10... :|


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

7.5/10


----------



## Stilla

Pretty nice 7/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

8.5/10. That was awesome! I need more lesser known 90's bands in my life!!! For serious... recommend me some people.


----------



## StevenGlansberg




----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 Decent background music, but not very memorable IMO


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 Great song. 9/10 if I could've rated the video as well.

This one's one of my favourites (the title is the same as my user name, what a crazy random happenstance!) 
The video really has nothing to do with the song, it was simply the one with best quality.


----------



## Absolution

9/10. I'm going to have to download that song.


----------



## Choci Loni

10/10 The Smiths are simply THE best band ever, and this is one of their most classic songs. Amazing.

Glad you liked "my song" btw 

This one is in Swedish, but I hope it can still be enjoyable.






These are the lyrics translated:

Verse 1.

I can crawl on my knees to a mountain in Tibet.
Take you to the moon in my own rocket.

Bridge1.

Build and tear down a wall in Berlin.
Turn the night into day or water﻿ into vine.

Chorus 1.

If I can do it slowly...
...I'll do everything what you want.
If I can do it slowly...

Verse 2. I can caress a snake or hit a cop. Buy some nice things from Paris.

Bridge 2. Swim to China and back home. I'll do it so gladly I want to see you again.

Chorus2. If I can do it slowly... ...I'll do everything what you want. If I can do it slowly... If I can do it slowly...

Verse3.

So give me a hammer and some nails.
I'm going to build a house where we don't have any audience.

Bridge3.

Where we hide from everybody else for a﻿ while.
Don't be in a hurry it might take a while...

Chorus3.

If﻿ I can do it slowly...
...I'll do everything what you want.

If I can do it slowly...
Just say when...

If I can do it slowly...
...I'll do everything what you want.

If I can do it slowly...
If I can do it slowly...

(The guy who uploaded it did the translation)


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 that was an enjoyable song.


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 I'm not a huge fan of his voice, but the melody and especially the piano comp made the song really good.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 great band too bad they we're so short lived.


----------



## Spindrift

3/10 - Eeeehhhh...






Powderfinger.


----------



## Choci Loni

4.5/10 It somehow sounds very... generic.


----------



## mrbojangles

4/10, not really my thing I guess.


----------



## Choci Loni

6/10 In some strange way I like the percussion part best.


----------



## MojoCrunch

10/10 - A classic! This is a great preparation type of song. I feel like I'm about to embark on a dangerous mission or something.

B-52's - My Own Private Idaho. Was the only decent quality of the song I could find.


----------



## Choci Loni

7.5/10 It's not my kind of music, but I have to admit it's really catchy!


----------



## KumagoroBeam

7/10 Nice.


----------



## Stilla

^Makes my head hurts but it's catchy so 7/10 



StevenGlansberg said:


> 8.5/10. That was awesome! I need more lesser known 90's bands in my life!!! For serious... recommend me some people.


Tbh I'm lousy at recommendations, I'm sure others on this board has better 90's recommendations than I could come up with. 
But if I recall correctly we share a mutual appreciation for Atmoshpere as well so :high5 to that.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Stilla said:


> hare a mutual appreciation for Atmoshpere as well so :high5 to that.


:high5 Have you listened to the new album?

7.5/10 Cool cool...

This song isn't a great song but I really love it right now.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 not bad at all I like his voice


----------



## Lasair

Oh is maith liom 9/10


----------



## Choci Loni

Cool song, and the singer is skilled.

I forgot to rate it :blush 8/10

Legendary krautrock


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## Choci Loni

5/10 It was kind of nice and mellow, but I can't say that I care for the lyrics though.

It's very likely this one's already been posted


----------



## Absolution

10/10. LOVE that song. I'll probably have it played at my funeral.






All this rapture talk got me in a GYBE! mood. :b


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 _(btw, love Black Emperor)_


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love early STP


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 Cute


----------



## atticusfinch

Toad Licker said:


> 9/10 I love early STP


i know, huh? weiland's voice isn't quite the same anymore

7/10


----------



## Amanda123

:clap 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 she has an amazing voice. :banana








atticusfinch said:


> i know, huh? weiland's voice isn't quite the same anymore


Ya that and I've heard some of their new stuff and it just doesn't quite compare.


----------



## Absolution

7/10.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - *feels jazzy*


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 haven't heard their music in years.


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 I love carousel and this one was really nice as well.


----------



## shadowmask

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 great stuff


----------



## Spindrift

6/10 - Fiona Apple is one of those names I hear all the time, but I hadn't actually heard any of her songs until now. Not really my thing, but I can understand the appeal.






Song o' the day.


----------



## kesker

8/10 If only I had any semblance of an attention span, I'd listen to more Rush


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 not quite my thing but it was oddly interesting and I'm a big fan of odd! 

This girl is from Poland I can't understand a word she says but I just love her voice.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

5/10 I love the polish language, the song was nothing special though, imo.


----------



## Choci Loni

9.5 That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 has a Beatlesque quality, I like it.


----------



## kesker

Heee Haawwww!!! 7/10

This gets a bit depressing....but beautiful


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 It sounds refreshing somehow.


----------



## Absolution

8/10.


----------



## kesker

8.5/10 beautiful


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

That was strange...and seemed really random...maybe even frightening...3/10 :hide

Just heard this on the radio and enjoyed it so much I had to look it up.


----------



## atticusfinch

9/10 _(i was addicted to this tune a few months ago)_


----------



## kesker

7/10 not sure about this choice AF

Love James Manky CBs guitar player


----------



## atticusfinch

5.5/10


----------



## KumagoroBeam

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## shadowmask

7/10 Awesome video


----------



## Glue

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 mercy me!


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10 _(the near end sort of did it for me)_


----------



## Choci Loni

6/10 It's alright I guess, but I personally think that 60's rock'n'roll, sadly, hasn't aged very well in general, but that's just me.


----------



## atticusfinch

10/10 _(damn, i haven't heard this one yet - awesome)_

here's more to regina ...


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 Yes, she is awesome! (I also love the video- how she types so wildly on the typewriter while those little notes calmly float around her )


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

Toad Licker said:


> 7/10


5/10 - meh from me.

Been waiting the full version to this remix for ages;


----------



## Amanda123

7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 well done


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10


----------



## Spindrift

10/10 - I usually listen to music when I write stuff, and I like to match the song(s) with tone of what I'm trying to write. No Quarter is one of the songs in my "Dark" category. Love it. Puts me right into that frame of mind.

_The dogs of doom are howling more._






(Love this music video, too. Should've saved it for the other thread.)


----------



## luctus

9/10 - Absolutely obsessed with this song.






A segment of Finnigan's Wake by James Joyce transformed into a heavy metal song. After being handed a step-by-step explanation on this unbearably esoteric piece, my limited consciousness perceives this as the most unlikely, enviously apt adaptation of literature I've ever stumbled upon. Perhaps I'm just crazy lol
But, it's as hard to listen to as James Joyce is to read.


----------



## kesker

I've been told I would love James Joyce. 9/10 for sheer impact. My little brain hasn't intuited the meaning


----------



## WalkingDisaster

6/10 
Decent melody but didn't really develop anywhere.






Youtube links didn't work for this for some reason.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 that was nice


----------



## estse

6/10 ha I remember that song!


----------



## Choci Loni

4/10 I can somehow see how it can be enjoyable though.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

8.5/10 Love Mars Volta


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 Like that classical feeling


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 nice and mellow I like it.


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 This song could have been so much better. The singer obviously has talent, but I would lie if I said that I don't find her voice annoying half of the time - such a shame, I like the instrumental parts and everything.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## MojoCrunch

7.5/10 - PHISH! Always makes me feel so happy.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## MojoCrunch

6.5/10 - Just not in the mood for a song like this. Too much rain and dark is ruining this sweet sounding song.


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7/10...wondering if I should put her (them?) on my Ipod...

Asking anybody to rate this song is like asking someone to rate Mona Lisa's eyeballs.


----------



## Spindrift

MojoCrunch said:


> Fugazi


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Spose no one knows I edited my old post...:tiptoe


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10


----------



## Spindrift

StevenGlansberg said:


> Asking anybody to rate this song is like asking someone to rate Mona Lisa's eyeballs.


Psh, I've done that. Wasn't impressed (by the i-Bawls).

Edit: Blocked by finchy. Hang on. ಠ_ಠ

6.5/10


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10


----------



## kesker

7/10


----------



## Godless1

9/10 Damn good. I think I have a discography to torrent.

And now for something completely different.


----------



## 390

7/10

Edit: I'll say 9/10 for Kesker's - nice! Posted a minute too late.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

8/10 Waiting for you to...BOM BOM...






In this kind of mood...not sure what that kind of mood is but I'm in it.


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 sounds like their killing a cat... poor cat.


----------



## estse

2/10 that was horrible, sorry

and speaking of horrible:


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 they should hire her on fulltime they're great together.


----------



## Choci Loni

3/10 Don't really like it...sorry...


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 decent song could use more lyrics though lol.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Toad Licker said:


> 6/10 decent song could use more lyrics though lol.


7.5/10

Really liked the melodies and arrangement on that one!






Youtube links still don't work properly for me


----------



## Glue

N/A / 10 the link doesn't work.


----------



## SPC

7/10 delightfully retro






i keep embed failing, so :


----------



## scriabin221

9/10 






Man, I love Fats Waller.


----------



## Glue

10/10 good music


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 Very pleasant! Welcome to my playlist, Blue Skies.


----------



## Absolution

8/10. What a voice.


----------



## Godless1

9/10 That bass line is groovy as hell.


----------



## Pangur Ban

0/10 I don't like rap.


----------



## Choci Loni

5/10 Not bad, but not more than that IMO.


----------



## Absolution

8/10.


----------



## SPC

8/10 - there are other yeah yeah yeahs songs i like better i spose






still embed failed, and also cant get over the fact that janelle monaes headgear looks like a penis.


----------



## Glue

2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## BetaBoy90

Quite nice, very soothing 7.5/10


----------



## Amanda123

7.5/10


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 very interesting, I like it


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 I like it a lot


----------



## tropic

7/10 it's happy and funny but they have better songs


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 <3 Tom Waits


----------



## tropic

Toad Licker, I love him too 

I didn't know that song but it is beautiful 8/10


----------



## atticusfinch

10/10


----------



## kesker

Appropriate 8/10


----------



## silentcliche

kesker uses Nostalgia Attack on silentcliche. It's super effective! 8/10.


----------



## kesker

8.5/10 Rockin


----------



## Spindrift

5/10 - Not really my thing, but I don't hate it. Middle of the road.


----------



## kesker

7.5/10 I keep liking Arcade Fire, but haven't become smitten with them yet.
Besides, my wife is asleep and had to play really low.


----------



## Choci Loni

5.5/10 Rather nice, but it wasn't quite my style I guess.

This is one of my absolute favorites of all time, but if you think the instrumental section is slow, (I love it though) skip to 2:50


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 Lhasa de Sela is great and this is one of my favorites <3


----------



## shadowmask

5.5/10


----------



## Lasair

3/10 s0rry





:haha:haha:haha:haha


----------



## tutliputli

2/10, I'm sorry but I cannot stand them!


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great song with so many remakes of it of which I've heard many.


----------



## shadowmask

6/10 Not bad, didn't really like the chorus though


----------



## Choci Loni

6.5/10 I would never listen to Iggy Pop on a regular basis, but some songs are pretty cool, this is one of them I guess.

Another one of my favorites:


----------



## atticusfinch

11/10 _(dude, that was neat - also, that sebastein tellier song is one of my favourites)_


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 I'm not that huge a fan of Joy Division, but when a Joy Division song is good- it's very, very good!

And now for some calm instrumental stuff by Penguin Café Orchestra:


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 _(nice)_


----------



## kesker

Safe bet AF 8.5/10


----------



## Amanda123

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 it's been a while since I've heard one of their songs, not bad.


----------



## ImWeird

7/10


----------



## Spindrift

6/10 - I've always thought of Radiohead as being pretentious as all hell (I don't have much room to speak, though, being a King Crimson fan). Maybe I just don't get whatever is there to get with them.






Skip to 0:53 for the song.


----------



## atticusfinch

**edit* *

7.5/10 _(oh yes - the waiting is the hardest part)_


----------



## atticusfinch

dhehfygtcdfde!!!1

is this happening again?! :wife


----------



## Spindrift

atticusfinch said:


> dhehfygtcdfde!!!1
> 
> is this happening again?! :wife


[diabolicallaughter.gif]


----------



## ImWeird

8/10 You put me in the mood for some Arcade Fire, damn you.


----------



## atticusfinch

_(^ you're welcome)_


----------



## Spindrift

7/10


----------



## kesker

gettin back to basics Yeah 9/10


----------



## luctus

9/10 - Words cannot describe how tickled this light tune makes my underworked laughing machine. It's like breathing cotton candy. Heady!






(I'm laughing somewhat at the disparity between our song choices, kes.)


----------



## Choci Loni

5/10 It's not my kind of music, at all. I can't really stand his voice - so considering, it was actually pretty good.

The video is just as frustrating as "Just" (Radiohead)


----------



## xTKsaucex

^ yeah nice, 7/10






sounds like its going to be crap but actually it quickly turns sexual


----------



## shadowmask

7/10 A little too slow, but I liked it.


----------



## Choci Loni

7.5/10 That was good.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 I like the music the song itself though never really grabbed me.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

8.5/10 - Fresh, unique and appealing! Haha... that was in response to Choci Loni's video but Toad Licker beat me to the punch


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 Not quite as good as "Young Folks" but I remember it as a great song nonetheless.
(Video won't work for me).

Edit:

8.5/10 for Toad Licker's song. I have listened a lot to Cocteau Twins and Robin Guthrie's instrumental stuff, but I haven't heard this. Great!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 Great riff.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 It might just be this video but the guy singing reminds me a bit of John Denver in looks.


----------



## Absolution

7/10.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

5/10


----------



## luctus

7/10. I like just about everything by Incubus. I think their early stuff has more melody, though. I could never get into this album for some reason.


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 Good

It may be slow and devoid of lyrics, but here we go:


----------



## luctus

9/10. So soothing. It conveys a sense of reverence. I think it's beautiful.

Haha. Choci Loni, I can see why many wouldn't like that Marionettes "Psycho" song. They're extremely discordant, and some of it's kinda lame. I'm sentimentally attached. I personally give that song like a 6/10, but I can't stop listening to it. Stuff like the above puts the mind in a more harmonious state.


----------



## Choci Loni

6/10 +for weirdness.

Glad you liked Several Times  If you really enjoyed it you should listen to more from Sleeps with the Fishes and to Ultramarine by Michael Brook.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like her voice, would've gotten higher rating but I found the background singing to be kind of annoying in spots.


----------



## Choci Loni

4/10 I don't really like this singer, really... But that's just me.

I have to agree on Penny Loafers, it would be even more enjoyable, had it relayed more on George's voice and not that slightly annoying chorus.


----------



## ImWeird

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Damn I wish Freddie was still with us that s.o.b. could sing.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

5/10


----------



## atticusfinch

10/10 _(one of my favourite new songs)_


----------



## StevenGlansberg

8/10 I should get back into them one of these days...


----------



## Absolution

7/10.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very pleasant song. :duck


----------



## luctus

7/10. Kind of a catchy tune.


----------



## Glue

3/10. I love "What's up."


----------



## Godless1

8/10 Really liked her voice. 
EDIT- Meant for Luctus' video.
6/10 for glue's, getting a decent reggae vibe from it. Not really my thing though.


----------



## luctus

6.5/10. I think it's a good song, and the lyrics are even better. I just don't like the band's sound for some reason.


----------



## kesker

8/10 bravo!


----------



## StevenGlansberg

3/10 Strange...


----------



## kesker

7.5/10


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 The melody could have been more interesting, but the guitar comp was fantastic.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice song to wake up to.


----------



## tropic

7/10 I liked her voice, but the electronic part annoyed me a little bit.


----------



## okaay

Very haunting and melodic, I like it, 9/10.

I think the guys on this board can really relate to this song.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. Fun song, yet true lol!


----------



## tropic

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 great stuff


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

6/10 - never been a fan of old skool rock.


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 Kinda cool


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 _(oh this song - nice to finally put a name to it)_


----------



## StevenGlansberg

6/10 I have one of their albums on my Itunes..._never listened to it_...






(Prolly gonna post this video too hehe)


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10


----------



## Godless1

10/10:clap


----------



## kesker

7.5/10 I got out of my seat and made a serious face and shook my fist a little


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love that song.


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 Yeah, it was weird and funny. And good.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 sounds like it belongs in a movie soundtrack


----------



## xTKsaucex

meh 5/10 I know a couple of peeps who would like that song though. 






Sorry for the wannabe gangster DJ's at the start ;] But the actual song isn't released yet.


----------



## MojoCrunch

5/10 - Sorry, not my style.

This vid is cheezy, but I always liked this song.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 that was awesome.


----------



## Choci Loni

7.5/10 Nice 

Has likely been posted, but I was in this mood for this:


----------



## Pangur Ban

5/10






A guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I can see why that was pretty good.


----------



## Godless1

9/10 I know a lot of people hate on all the bands that had that more polished version of the grunge sound (Bush, Candlebox, Collective Soul, etc), but I enjoy it.


----------



## Lasair

I remember coming cross this group a few years back 8/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Pretty damn good.


----------



## ImWeird

9/10 <3


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - If I left Ohio I'm sure Ohio wouldn't remember me either.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 punk/rap that worked better than you'd think it would, fun song.


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

8/10

This one's very James Bond, imo. :lol


----------



## tropic

Very James Bondish indeed, but I kinda liked it 8/10


----------



## tutliputli

8/10, <3 The Specials


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10.


----------



## ImWeird

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Lasair

Makes me want to move - 8/10


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 It was good, all I can say.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

8/10 That was great. The singer's voice reminded me of Nico a bit.


----------



## Choci Loni

6/10 Partly really pleasant, but also somewhat annoying.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 groovy 8)


----------



## tropic

8/10






I'm not really a Deftones fan, but this song is kinda sexy, in a dark way.


----------



## shadowmask

10/10 one of my favorites


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 that freakin' rocked! :duck


----------



## Choci Loni

5/10 It was decent.


----------



## tropic

10/10 Interpol <3


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 Wow, sweet!

Cool that you like Interpol too


----------



## silentcliche

Good ol' Kinks. 7/10.


----------



## Devil

9/10 Can actually sing and perform good live which is an A+


----------



## tropic

9/10 Great song/video/lyrics






EDIT: Erik, I love Interpol . The Kinks is also great stuff <3


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 some great music being posted today.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - Love the heavy sounding riff. The vocals/lyrics....not so much.


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 I like Siouxsie and the Banshees, but this is maybe not their best song in my opinion.


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - Bobs head to song. Song definitely makes me feel like dancing and twirling on my tippie toes.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't heard that one in years, thanks.


----------



## xTKsaucex

^ oh god no. 2/10 sorry


----------



## BetaBoy90

Not my style, at all... but.... that was a really sick song 8.5/10, I'm drunk so maybe I'm foolin meself, but I doubt it.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - Cool video. Great song to be lazy to. Just finished a chunk of studying so this is just what I needed.


----------



## xTKsaucex

BetaBoy90 said:


> Not my style, at all... but.... that was a really sick song 8.5/10, I'm drunk so maybe I'm foolin meself, but I doubt it.


na its not becuase your drunk. Its ace. I had my finger on the repeat button about 10x in a row.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 one of my favorite songs from her solo stuff.


----------



## tropic

Lovely, relaxing song 8/10 




Another sea wolf song. I luv them.


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 This was amazing too!

Terrific- seems like I have to start listening to Sea Wolf as well  I only have two ears, and a limited amount of time.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice


----------



## Absolution

8/10.


----------



## luctus

6/10. I love "Come Undone".


----------



## Nefury

Giving it a 2/10 after hearing 'I was a boy and then I cut my penis off' :/

Not sure how to link youtube vids like you all previously have so






I am probably going to hump this thread.


----------



## AussiePea

nice song 6/10.

Time to step it up a notch.


----------



## luctus

7.5/10. Great energy.








Nefury said:


> Giving it a 2/10 after hearing 'I was a boy and then I cut my penis off' :/


Ah, that makes me sad. You totally missed the point of the song, if so. It's okay, though. It might sound really harsh/grotesque. I think it is, more or less, a song about transformation and rebirth. It's not supposed to be gentle.


----------



## Nefury

I'm not usually so narrow minded 

I'll give it another chance.


----------



## luctus

Nefury said:


> I'm not usually so narrow minded
> 
> I'll give it another chance.


No worries. If I recall: I myself found it kinda offensive at first. it grew on me. Patrick Wolf isn't for everyone, though. He definitely has his own style.


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 Powerful! (Concrete Blonde)


----------



## thequietmanuk

Not my usual type of thing but I like it 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 love her voice.


----------



## Raulz0r

4/10*






* Sorry not my piece of pie


----------



## Amanda123

8/10


----------



## Raulz0r

9/10*






* I really like Orjan Nilsen and this is one of his best pieces


----------



## moxosis

5/10 I don't like the city


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 awesome stuff!


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 Good song and the singer's voice is pleasant






EDIT: I really liked that song "Go Outside", moxosis


----------



## tropic

10/10 you always post beautiful music 




I'm in the mood for french music today.


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8.5/10.

Steven - 7/10. Didn't dig that PJ song as much


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Choci Loni

4/10 Nah, not for me.

Tip: do NOT to think about The Silence of the Lambs while listening to this.


----------



## Spindrift

9/10


----------



## atticusfinch

Choci Loni said:


> Tip:* do NOT to think about The Silence of the Lambs while listening to this.*





Spindrift said:


>


_"would you to **** me? i'd **** me."_

yeah, i'm definitely not thinking of TSOTL original.


----------



## Spindrift

atticusfinch said:


> _"would you to **** me? i'd **** me."_
> 
> yeah, i'm definitely not thinking of TSOTL original.


I broke my stoicism to do the pinchy-nipple dance. Shameless!


----------



## Nefury

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 that was ****ing awesome! :boogie


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10


----------



## atticusfinch

6.5/10


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 I have never heard such a relaxing song by Zeppelin


----------



## atticusfinch

8.5/10 _(kind of reminds me of the xx)_


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 Yeah, this one's really cool. They sort of do sound alike in a way.


----------



## uffie

7/10


----------



## Choci Loni

5.5/10 Alright, but the singing is a little meh for me.


----------



## MojoCrunch

7/10 - Another great song to drive a long distance to.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10






_(don't judge me - it's a part of my childhood)_


----------



## Choci Loni

6/10 but mostly for hair :teeth


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10


----------



## Spindrift

8.5/10


----------



## Choci Loni

10/10 Classic!


----------



## MojoCrunch

9/10 - Classic!

Sorry to those that dislike Bjork.


----------



## tropic

10/10 of course <3


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 _(haven't listened to this one for so long)_






_(roger taylor is the best in this one)_


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 I'm not a Queens-fan but this was nice. I think I might have to reconsider my opinion on them..

(Tropic's post made me think of how well that song was used in Inglorious Basterds, and I remembered this one.)


----------



## Nefury

5/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

2/10 Did not care for sorry!


----------



## uffie

2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

^ really liked that. 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 not my type of music but the girl singing has such a good voice I had to give it a decent score. :b

Warning: Explicit lyrics!


----------



## Spindrift

9/10 -


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 funny stuff but still pretty damn good as well lol.


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 Dire Straits can never go wrong.


----------



## Absolution

9/10. That was soothing.

This one might be a little long, but give it a shot. It's a slow builder.


----------



## kesker

8/10 I wish I was on my back patio at midnight listening to this. I need to get some outdoor speakers

This is quite a departure


----------



## Spindrift

7.5/10 - Feels like a good driving song.


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 Like the guitar


----------



## Nefury

6/10


----------



## shadowmask

8.5/10


----------



## Amanda123

7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 not a bad remix.


----------



## Nefury

7/10


----------



## tutliputli

2/10, sorry, really not my thing.


----------



## tropic

9/10 I LOVE Iron & Wine  That whole album is amazing


----------



## Toad Licker

Beautiful song! 10/10


----------



## EnchantingGhost

8/10


----------



## shadowmask

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice


----------



## MojoCrunch

8/10 - Definitely a fun song.

Some angry girl music.


----------



## tropic

8/10 Can't believe you like Jack off Jill too . Those girls are so badass.

some original riot grrrrl


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love riot grrrl music. :banana








tropic said:


> 8/10 Can't believe you like Jack off Jill too . Those girls are so badass.


Another fan of theirs here I wish they were still together the lead singer is now in a group called Scarling but I don't think they're quiet as good though.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Toad Licker said:


> Another fan of theirs here I wish they were still together the lead singer is now in a group called Scarling but I don't think they're quiet as good though.


I like a few of Scarlings songs and I suppose Scarling is more 'mature' sounding. But it just doesn't have the great energy JOJ had. I still have all their albums too (Clear Hearts Grey Flowers being my favorite), even back when they were associated with Manson. Anyway, I think we all agree that JOJ needs to get together again.


----------



## Ryoshima

No link so i can't rate.


----------



## Nefury

7/10, bit sick of it now but it is a good tune.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 parts of it were really good and other parts were just ok.


----------



## MojoCrunch

6.5/10

Have not heard this song in years so I thought I'd put it on.


----------



## tropic

6.5


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice moldy oldie! 

Here's another:


----------



## Chaos Plus

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 good song.


----------



## xTKsaucex

^ meehh 6/10






Just came across this artist was blown away. Actually Toad your a fan of women's vocals you'll like it.


----------



## whiterabbit

5/10


----------



## River In The Mountain

8/10


----------



## kesker

I'm running more and more into this style of music. I'm beginning to like it.
8/10


----------



## Chaos Plus

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 awesome stuff. :boogie


----------



## shiner500

6/10.im not a big fan of woman singers


----------



## Raulz0r

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Choci Loni

5/10 That was a little "meh" for me, but still okay I guess

Some song by an obscure band from Liverpool called "The Beatles". They're actually pretty good. I wish bands like these got a little more recognition.


----------



## tropic

9/10 You're right, The Beatles should have more recognition, such an underrated band :b





 <3 this band


----------



## Absolution

8.5/10. Wow I really liked that. I'm going to check them out.


----------



## Mileena

8/10
it's easy to please me with indie rock... I miss going to pubs where that's what they play instead of techno trance or Brazilian music...


----------



## ShyViolet

7/10


----------



## Nefury

9/10! that was really good.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice.


----------



## Amanda123

eh couldn't really get into it, 5/10.


----------



## tropic

1/10 meh...lady gaga





90's


----------



## Choci Loni

10/10 :shock I hadn't heard that one. I couldn't believe my ears when I heard that piano intro. Thank you!

Another song by Broadcast


----------



## Nefury

7/10


----------



## Chaos Plus

9/10
Celldweller FTW


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 you've got good taste in music!


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 It was funny


----------



## prudence

7/10


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 Could be very cool as ambient music, but it wouldn't have hurt if it'd been a little less "techno/ dance".


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 GREAT :clap (10/10 for the video btw- clever style) I have to listen to this artist more!

Edit: Just felt like I had to say that it's a 10/10 now


----------



## ImWeird

8/10 Relaxing.


----------



## Choci Loni

8.5/10 Even better because of trumpet


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 good ol' song.

A little rockin' blues...


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## Lateralus

9/10 \w/


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 the 90's went by way too fast, such great music.


----------



## ImWeird

2/10 Her voice just isn't for me.


----------



## kesker

9/10 love this group


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 liked the music couldn't understand what the hell they were saying though lol.


----------



## Chaos Plus

6/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

6/10






:teeth The drop is just lush. Wont be surprised if it gets 1/10 unless you like dubstep


----------



## Nefury

8/10, swooping in to save it from a bad rating 






dunno if i like this or the original better ><


----------



## River In The Mountain

7.5 /10. I quite liked it.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Nefury said:


> 8/10, swooping in to save it from a bad rating


god bless x :b


----------



## prudence

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 sorry not quite my thing.


----------



## tropic

8.5/10 You usually post such beautiful female voices here.  This one is one of my favorites you've posted.


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 _(this song will never not be awesome)_


----------



## Spindrift

8.5/10


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 cool ol' song.


----------



## cousin corona

7/10 nice old school vibe.






try to get through the whole song


----------



## viv

6/10. I liked it until the vocals started.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

9.5/10 Totally hit the spot for me...I was in a terrible mood too...


----------



## cousin corona

9\10

Decemberists are one of my favorite bands.Should have posted the tain

I'm almost afraid of posting this but






It's the only song I like from them.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## whiterabbit

6/10, or maybe 7.

6.5 then.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

5/10 - 6 for the lightening dude


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## prudence

7/10


----------



## Godless1

10/10 Well, that was awesome (downloads discography).


----------



## plusminusinfinity

5/10 not a fan...


----------



## uffie

6/10






I ****ING LOVE THIS SONG


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice.


----------



## uffie

8/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

alreet 6/10


----------



## prudence

Love this 10/10


----------



## tropic

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 overall not a bad song though the louder the music got the less I liked it.


----------



## Nefury

6/10


----------



## KumagoroBeam

7/10 Not bad.


----------



## ImWeird

6/10 Cool.

Yes, I totally dropped a B-bomb.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 great old Beatle's tune.


----------



## tropic

10/10 so, so beautiful <3





I love the end


----------



## awkwardface

10/10
I fell in love with that song the first time I heard it on the soundtrack of Nick & Norah's Infinite Playlist.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

7/10


----------



## StevenCutler83

5/10






This is Nirvana
Song: Anorexorcist

Don't know how to link youtube videos to message, can someone help?


----------



## tropic

StevenCutler83 said:


> 5/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Nirvana
> Song: Anorexorcist
> 
> Don't know how to link youtube videos to message, can someone help?


Just use the youtube thingy that appears when you write a reply or write [ youtube ] TEXTHERE [ / youtube ] without spaces.
Don't put the whole link, tho, just the selected text, in your case would be 4McBZc9nkKw . Hope it helped.

8/10 Nirvana <3


----------



## Godless1

9/10 Great track, great video.
Women make...

A:30% less than men 
B: Babies

Classic!


----------



## uffie

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

^ last few I've rated of your toad have been strange foreign stuff buy dayyyum post more stuff like that 9/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. That was pretty good!


----------



## StevenCutler83

6/10

thanks tropic


----------



## Godless1

9/10 Awesome I have the No Alternative album that had that as a hidden track.


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 _(i like the music video better though)_






_(i call it neo-disco.)_


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 kind of an odd song but being a fan of odd I liked it. :b


----------



## Spindrift

5/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

9.5/10 Definitely a great song.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## tropic

7/10






Haven't seen this movie, but Karin is awesome and so is this song <3


----------



## uffie

5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

hmmm, 5/10. Prefer something like Rise Against or The Almost.






In love with this song and vid atm


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 _(i liked the video, too)_






_(there's only one correct rating for this)_


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

8/10


----------



## prudence

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 love Sia, beautiful song.


----------



## Amanda123

bah 4/10.


----------



## awkwardface

8/10


----------



## tropic

7/10






I never get tired of this song


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not one of their best but still not bad


----------



## ImWeird

6/10


----------



## luctus

8/10. I like a lot of their music.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice.


----------



## Tristeza

7/10. I liked it, but it isn't anything 'special'...


----------



## ImWeird

7.5/10 Pretty rad.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. Beautiful song.


----------



## Spindrift

7.5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Jammy stuff, gotta check them out.


----------



## xTKsaucex

5/10 nice singing


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## whiterabbit

7/10


----------



## RockBottomRiser

A solid 7.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 pretty damn good. :duck


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

8/10 that was quite nice.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Been ages since I heard them!


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Another solid 7.


----------



## BetaBoy90

7/10 I liked when his voice raised up near the end, go Ted Hawkins go (that sounds so condescending, he better not still be alive or he'd kick my ***)


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## SPC

7/10


----------



## prudence

that was funny. 9/10


----------



## Pangur Ban

5/10


----------



## Absolution

7/10


----------



## ShyGuy11

8/10




btw how do we post the the whole video here?


----------



## xTKsaucex

ShyGuy11 said:


> 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw how do we post the the whole video here?


You have to do the tribal youtube dance around your living room and it will work.

6/10 - should Listen to Save Your Skin by Powder finger its an ace song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice would've liked some vocals with it though. :b


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## Oscar7

5/10


----------



## muse87

Oscar7 said:


> 5/10


7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I haven't heard a Seal song in a long time I'd forgotten how nice of a voice he has.


----------



## thequietmanuk

7/10 not really my thing but I liked it.


----------



## ShyViolet

8/10 That was amusing.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love The Sundays she has such a pretty voice.


----------



## tropic

7/10 (Jena Malone is adorable).


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

That's automatic 10/10.


----------



## atticusfinch

8/10 _(never gets old)_


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

8.5/10


----------



## plusminusinfinity

not available in my country...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obV-OL3TwXo


----------



## xTKsaucex

SpicyTuna said:


> not available in my country...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obV-OL3TwXo


Its the Clash with London Calling so we presume a 10 yes? ;]


----------



## plusminusinfinity

xTKsaucex said:


> Its the Clash with London Calling so we presume a 10 yes? ;]


:yes


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10 for you though. Yet to see Scot Pilgrim






Swwoooooon for Ellie Goulding


----------



## Nefury

meeeeeeh, wasn't a fan of that particular one, but ellie is usually okay, especially for remixes. 5/10






something a bit different, not even a big fan of him.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 not bad rap the backing vocals are beautiful could've made a whole song using them alone.


----------



## thequietmanuk

9/10 I like it, haven't heard of them before.


----------



## Absolution

6/10. That was uhh... interesting. Ha.


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10


----------



## ImWeird

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 not a bad cover but I still think Carly Simon does it better. :lol


----------



## Haiku McEwan

7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10. Man that was jammy!


----------



## moxosis

8/10 The times music didn't have artificial flavor and overproduced ingredients.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

7.5/10 Pretty interesting.


----------



## Nefury

3/10


----------



## lazy calm

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 that was nice.


----------



## Absolution

8/10.


----------



## whiterabbit

7/10


----------



## lazy calm

8.5/10 I only knew about the slits version of that song


----------



## 266x

8,






I just realized that there's swearing in the song, is that against the rules?


----------



## Nefury

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 not a big fan of the growls but other than that I loved it.


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 It was good, but the song didn't quite live up to the first ten seconds of itself, which were awesome.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

8/10 Very interesting.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

8/10 I'm not the biggest Black Metal fan but i thought that was pretty good.

I'm guessing some of you probably won't like this, oh well.


----------



## Godless1

9/10 I liked it a lot :stu.


----------



## Choci Loni

4/10 Not my cup of tea, but I like his voice..


----------



## Jessie203

6/10.. Good rating because it is the doors (awesome choice!) and light my fire is amazing.. but this song I dont like the beat I guess? lol


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 rockin' beat I like it.


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 Soft


----------



## lazy calm

8.5/10 hmmm, i think i liked it


----------



## RockBottomRiser

I really liked that. 8/10

It reminded me of Ministry and Gary Numan, so i went with...


----------



## xTKsaucex

urrmm 5.5/10. I'm a fan of metal but it didn't like, go anywhere. :blank


----------



## Godless1

4/10 I don't see the appeal.


----------



## Sadaiyappan

I'm in the big black truck with the Carolina lights on. - Joe Budden lyric

I forget the album name and the song.


----------



## Choci Loni

10/10! I thought I was the only one who loved that tune. It's underrated even amongst people who do like Uematsu's final fantasy scores.

I think the space-odyssey-video fits well together with this classic tune:


----------



## estse

10/10 Nothing (well, a lot) beats a 60s Terry Riley composition.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Absolution

8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Amanda123

ahh uhh 6.5/10.


----------



## kindasorta

5.5/10

Just feels slightly off, can't really say what it is.


----------



## atticusfinch

5/10


----------



## UltraShy

4/10


----------



## Godless1

8/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Absolution

9/10.


----------



## jacksondoug3

@Absolution 5/10, if i was high i'd prolly give it a 10 lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Your video doesn't appear I'll rate it later if you can fix it.


----------



## tommo1234

5/10


----------



## thequietmanuk

4/10 not my type of thing.


----------



## 266x

6/10 haha that sounds goofy to me, happy


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 not bad


----------



## xTKsaucex

6.5 /10


----------



## Choci Loni

6/10 Sorry, prefer the original version. This game has a great and very fitting soundtrack overall by the way.


----------



## jacksondoug3

@Choci 9/10 makes me want a cocktail

lets try this again..


----------



## uffie

3


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

4/10.


----------



## Choci Loni

6.5/10 Decent- liked that little piano part.


----------



## Absolution

8/10. That's come up on my Pandora before.


----------



## prudence

Yay Little People, this is my favorite track from them, 10/10.


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 I like Wolf People, and this was quite good too.


----------



## lazy calm

10/10 can, yayy!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 So chill


----------



## lazy calm

9/10 well you have a cool taste in music fosho


----------



## atticusfinch

7/10 _(ha, what the ...)_


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7.5. Cool tune.


----------



## luctus

8/10. I love how much the background music changes. Beautiful voices, too. I might look into this band some more afterwards


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 Nice. Dark.


----------



## xTKsaucex

trying to like it but can't 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice.


----------



## tommo1234

^^ has a good beat to it but not my thing really lol 6/10


----------



## Campeador

Catchy. Nice harmony. Lyrics are so-so. 7/10


----------



## uffie

3/10 not my thing


----------



## lord

0/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 that was nice, I like it.


----------



## lord

1/10


----------



## Mc Borg

9/10 - I love Vashti.


----------



## estse

9/10 interesting, and to continue:


----------



## lord

0/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## lord

0/10


----------



## Dan iel

I quite like it actually 

Might have to look for some more, very chilled out.

9/10


----------



## theskeptical

7/10
---


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

7/10


----------



## uffie

8/10


----------



## estse

6/10



lord said:


> 0/10


Wow, this actually offends me. Good luck with life.

Here's something:


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 oddly interesting.


----------



## Choci Loni

8.5/10 Relaxing voice and likable background accompaniment.


----------



## AussiePea

Very different to what I would normally listen to, but interesting. 7/10.
-------
Hope you have 18 mins free =D


----------



## Aloysius

Over 9000


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 Can't deny the awesomeness of Zeppelin riffs.

I very rarely listen to this kind of stuff :blush, but here goes:


----------



## Jessie203

6/10.. just not my thing but it's okay for what it is lol


----------



## estse

2/10


----------



## uffie

-20/10 That is terrible.


----------



## pancakepowder

4/10 just not really my taste


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Odd song but I liked it.


----------



## Absolution

7.5/10


----------



## tropic

10/10 I <3 The Black Keys


----------



## Mc Borg

4.5/10


----------



## Jessie203

3/10


----------



## thequietmanuk

Not for me 3/10


----------



## Monkeygonetoheaven

9/10 Beat is sick.


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 Both mellow and powerful


----------



## zerogrim

it was ok not my type of music 5/10


----------



## MadArchitect

I've been meaning to watch that anime XD
6/10 nice but sleepy


----------



## Godless1

8.5/10 Post grungey goodness. FFXII was my least favorite Final Fantasy though.


----------



## theskeptical

8/10


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 Like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 makes my happy feet move, if only I could dance. :banana


----------



## tommo1234

5/10


----------



## Absolution

5/10. So that's what Drake sounds like huh? I don't get the hype.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Godless1

7/10 He sounds like Tom Waits, if Tom Waits could sing.

Here's some hip-hop, this probably won't go well.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## tropic

5/10 not much of a TV on the Radio fan, sorry. They have better songs, imo, though.





last.fm recc'd me this band from New Zealand the other day and I really liked it.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10. No offense about the TVotr, I haven't heard of much to be honest. The first time I heard it was a cover by Phish. They do a lot of awesome covers like such as this:


----------



## Godless1

7.85/10

More hip-hop:evil.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 not normally my type of music but that was awesome. :boogie


----------



## Hideko

7.5/10, not bad though a bit rockin' also had a nice dreamy way about it.:teeth


----------



## Clint Westwood

7.5/10 never heard of that band, but that was pretty f***ing hype.


----------



## Hideko

7/10, okay tune but like others more off that album, better version of the song was actually done by Siouxsie and the Banshees, it's on YT.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

6/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Stilla

I really liked that, very aerial feeling. 8/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

urr 7/10


----------



## Godless1

10/10 For both of the last two songs. Very nice people.

In honor of the forthcoming Red Hot Chili Peppers album.


----------



## prudence

8/10


----------



## Durzo

What goes around comes around, one of his better songs IMO - 6/10

Headstrong feat Stine Grove - Tears


----------



## BetaBoy90

I was feeling that, not my style but definitely some sexy music 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice and mellow I like it.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Didn't really like it that much 6/10

Favourite Blonde Redhead song incoming


----------



## shadowmask

6/10


----------



## Lasair

2/10


----------



## StevenGlansberg

7/10 Good...


----------



## Godless1

10/10 I actually met him (Eyedea), he was a cool *** dude. Bummer he had to die.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

8.5/10


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not bad but it never really grabbed me and made me like it.


----------



## AussiePea

Nice song, soothing, 8/10!

Some prog:


----------



## bittertaste

7/10


----------



## shadowmask

7.5


----------



## xTKsaucex

not me 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Not so into the music but the song itself is nice so 8/10


----------



## bittertaste

6/10 Good, not my style.


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 This is so awesomely 80s


----------



## Godless1

6.5/10


----------



## tutliputli

3/10, sorry, not my thing


----------



## Glacial

Taylor Swift is so great!


----------



## prudence

I'll rate two since the one before was missed.

The Jesus and Mary Chain- 7/10
Taylor Swift - 3/10


----------



## Choci Loni

5.5/10 Can't appreciate it as much as I'd like to


----------



## Ironpain

I give it a good 5.3-10, at least that's better then what I would give the Sequel to the book, yeah that piece of garbage would have gotten alot worse. I give this a 4 cause it makes me think of being depressed. Anyways here's mine.


----------



## Godless1

5/10 I prefer a little more ambiguity in lyrics. Plus, I haven't forgiven them for butchering Alice in Chains' Got Me Wrong.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 freakin' awesome. :evil


----------



## Ironpain

Great song. Really paid attention to the lyrics and felt a connection with the song, I'd really give it a good 10/10 for sure, wow very touching and makes you think. This is the only song I could post from this band that wouldn't get me kicked out of here, No this is not a band from the 90's this is Steel Panther they are kind of a Spinal Tap band from the modern age, they basically spoof 80's hair metal groups like Motley Crue. Their lyrics are extremely extremely explicit.


----------



## AgBjBeAF

Well, to be honest I'm not such a big fan of that kind of music and while listening to the first verse, I was sure this wasn't the song for me.

But then the chorus started and it drew me back into the song. By the end of the song, I loved it. I don't care what the lyrics say, this song is great. That guitar solo? Awesome. 8/10

So...here's something I've discovered recently. Lyrics in the 'more info' box.


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 Like it. I found his accent quite cool for some reason.

I found translations for the lyrics of this next song. It's not quite the same as in Swedish, but I really like the message of this one.

Some meditate in the mountains
Some travel around aimlessly
Some build a house in the summer
Some must have alcohol

But I want more, much more
But I get nothing at all
(Nothing at all, I get nothing at all)

Some search for happiness in London
I know someone who's bought a boat
Some can be seen on TV all the time
Some do drugs

But I want more, so much more
But I get nothing at all
(Nothing at all, I get nothing at all...)

We never did tomorrow,
What we should have done today.
In that way, we're the of same kind

Nothing at all, nothing at all...

To be able to do whatever we wanted
Eat a lunch in Moscow
Eat a dinner in Bangkok
We never got any children

Cause I want more, much more
But I get nothing at all
(Nothing at all)

I want more, so much more!
But I get nothing at all
Nothing at all...
Nothing at all...


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice beat.


----------



## uffie

6/10


----------



## noyadefleur

3/10, not my thing to be honest.


----------



## miminka

7/10 [I always trust your taste in music, dearie]


----------



## silentcliche

6/10.


----------



## dearprudence

9/10 Thank you. I really enjoyed that.


----------



## ferrellwolf

8.5/10 Very nice song.


----------



## Godless1

2.5/10 I did enjoy that borderline soft-core porn video though. :b


----------



## River In The Mountain

2/10


----------



## Godless1

5/10 Odd.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## tommo1234

5/10


----------



## luctus

5/10. I liked it okay, but probably wouldn't look for it again. Some of the lyrics were interesting, but they were isolated lines. Not really my style of music, but it was surprisingly easy to listen to (I got through the song and didn't regret it, anyway).


----------



## Godless1

8.5/10 I don't listen to a lot of gothic metal, but that was good.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 nice :boogie


----------



## Godless1

8/10 I feel strangely compelled to buy a boost mobile phone.


----------



## estse

8/10 good stuff


----------



## whiterabbit

9/10. Really swell. I liked it a lot.


----------



## Godless1

7.8/10 Not something I'd normally listen to, but it was mostly enjoyable.


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 Good ol' Creedence


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. I heard the song many times, had no idea Supertramp did it!


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 classic rock, love it.


----------



## Vip3r

10/10 Awesome! I loved the video.


----------



## artandis

8/10 Good song


----------



## shadowmask

3.5/10


----------



## tommo1234

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 there were some things about it I wasn't thrilled with but overall it was a pretty good song.


----------



## Godless1

1/10 If you don't have anything nice to say...


----------



## AgBjBeAF

Not really my style (again), but I thought it had a good beat to it, so... 4? Sorry. 





 (btw, could somebody please teach me how to embed the video? Or whatever it's called.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Abba.


----------



## Godless1

6.5/10 Decent


----------



## Absolution

7/10. Not bad.


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 I just got into listening to these guys, and this song was great.


----------



## Zima

Not familiar with this style of music but I'd say 7/10






Don't despair, show no fear
Live your life without regrets
Don't despair and show no fear
In the face of a certain death

Come on, doesn't get better than that  haha. Seriously though...this is my lifting/running/happy music.


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10 Nice riffs and lyrics, but I'm not a fan of low death growling


----------



## xTKsaucex

open minded enough to give it 6/7 out of 10 :b

its not all screaming I assure you


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 minus the screaming it's a pretty good song.


----------



## successful

7/10


----------



## Amanda123

I spy a boob. Eh 6/10.


----------



## Godless1

10/10 For obvious reasons.


----------



## uffie

9/10


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## moxosis

6/10 movie music?


----------



## BetaBoy90

7/10 That's a pretty good song

Enjoy my go to song....


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. Cool name and the guy sounds similar to this guy:


----------



## jacksondoug3

7/10 audio isn't great but I love the sax 






some new music by my all-time favorite band. I think I like it but still not sure. help me out guys.


----------



## Absolution

I like it. 7.5/10


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 You post so cool music Absolution 

I'm being quite anti-patriotic by posting this:




(It was written after The Stranglers had been to a gig in Sweden where they were attacked by a raving gang of "raggare" that trashed all their instruments, as a sort of revenge)


----------



## Absolution

Choci Loni said:


> 8/10 You post so cool music Absolution


Thanks dude.

That wasn't bad. 7/10


----------



## Pialicious88

3/10


----------



## Choci Loni

2/10 Naaah...Sorry

Edit: Beware of sexual orgies!


----------



## IDB324

Well that was interesting. 6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Lengthy but nice.


----------



## IDB324

7/10.


----------



## Pialicious88

2/10


----------



## ferrellwolf

Smooth Jazz hahahaha 8/10


----------



## Pialicious88

ferrellwolf said:


> Smooth Jazz hahahaha 8/10


that's hot, saved to playlist 10/10


----------



## Pialicious88




----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## xTKsaucex

5/10 - its one of those US things we don't get :b


----------



## AgBjBeAF

Intriguing. At first I thought 'repetitive', but as the song went on, I couldn't help but start to like it. Hypnotizing melody. 7/10.

Okay, time for some fun!


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 that was a real toe tapper.


----------



## jacksondoug3

9.5/10 <3 fictionist

this might have been already shared but its a srsly epic song


----------



## ferrellwolf

9/10


----------



## Campeador

9/10 
Europe is still the king of EDM.


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10


----------



## BlazingLazer

10/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10.


----------



## Campeador

8/10


----------



## AgBjBeAF

Not sure if this counts, since I already know the song, but I love it. 9/10

Time for some country.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I haven't listened to country in years, that was pretty good.


----------



## Choci Loni

6/10 Decent tune. The animations are good


----------



## AgBjBeAF

Well, I wasn't initially in the mood to listen to new songs, but then I saw you're from Sweden. It has been my experience that anything from Sweden is awesome, so...

I liked the song, it made me think of a shaman's chants. It is a bit repetitive, though. Hmm...7/10.

Now...what should I post? Something cheery.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice. :boogie


----------



## shadowmask

lolwat/10


----------



## Lasair

Oh I love her 10/1o


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 unusual cover but I like it.


----------



## AgBjBeAF

You usually get to listen to my songs, so I was happy this time it was the other way around. 

I have to say, it's a good thing we don't rate the music video, because it was beyond weird. The song, however, I did enjoy, especially the last minute or so. Was intrigued by the lyrics as well, so 7.5/10. Nice.

Next song:


----------



## KumagoroBeam

7/10


----------



## BlazingLazer

7.5


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9.5/10. What a beautiful song.


----------



## noitulover

9/10


----------



## Godless1

4/10

That video was so hipstery (hipsterific?, hipsterish?) that I almost feel like it was a parody. Let's see we had, triangles, clouds, giant glowsticks, rainbows, silliness, oversized glasses, more triangles, outer space, and more silliness.


----------



## AgBjBeAF

2/10.

Let me explain. I've been known to listen to and enjoy hard rock/metal/whatever songs. However, I thought they exaggerated in the song you posted. The singer did nothing but scream the entire time and out of all the instruments I could only hear the typical guitar and the uninspired drums. It just didn't even feel like music, it felt more like noise. Sorry.


----------



## BetaBoy90

7.5/10 I'm sure I'm never going to listen to that song again, but that was nice, very nice voice

I've used this song like 4 times now, but it's awesome


----------



## Pialicious88

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## Godless1

7.5/10 Mellow and enjoyable.


----------



## MadArchitect

8/10 love System.


----------



## cat001

7/10 never heard it before but certainly can't say it was bad






I particularly like this song because it's based on a film I personally love called 'The Abominable Dr. Phibes'


----------



## shadowmask

5.5/10


----------



## Neutrino

9.9999/10. Just didn't like the very end. Seemed like it should have kept going.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

7.5/10 Aww, that was nice  Bit boring though (but I guess there's not much you can do with that ****ty song.)


----------



## uffie

3/10


----------



## AgBjBeAF

Does everyone listen to screaming songs around here? LOL.

I've said it before that I'm not the biggest fan of such songs and this one definitely had a lot more screaming than I would have preferred. However, I enjoyed the melody enough to give it a 5.5/10.


----------



## Campeador

6.5/10 Just a little too sappy IMO


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love Hope Sandoval.


----------



## Nefury

7/10






hate it at your own expense


----------



## uffie

2/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. Never heard of them, but man, left an impression.


----------



## BlazingLazer

^ 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Koopaatroopa

6/10 it was very strange..

I'll stick with black and white

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=UZMHJX4b9bU

Good luck to who ever listens to this.


----------



## AgBjBeAF

6.5/10. I rather enjoyed that, it was innocent and adorable. Though, the link doesn't work. 

Let's fast-forward 40 years.


----------



## Choci Loni

8.5/10 She's great


----------



## kesker

10/10
No reply could follow this. AF is back!


----------



## BlazingLazer

I'll rate your reply. 7.5/10


----------



## scriabin221

I'll give it an 8/10 Not really my cup of tea, but I do think it's good and I like the video.

I'm curious to see what the next person will make of this.


----------



## thequietmanuk

Oh not my thing at all, 2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## AgBjBeAF

I honestly needed about 10 seconds to make my mind up. 9/10


----------



## ferrellwolf

5.5/10 It was an okay song (imo).


----------



## shadowmask

8/10 - should have been longer


----------



## AussiePea

Not really my style but not bad, 6/10.


----------



## moxosis

7.5 /10 went through smoothly


----------



## AussiePea

lol that was great, like I feel like dancing around a fire now xD. 9/10!!!!

New Opeth:


----------



## scriabin221

8/10 Opeth is great.

Have some Bartok.


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 This is great :yes


----------



## tutliputli

8/10, I'd never heard that before but I thought it was cool.


----------



## ferrellwolf

8.5/10 enjoyed that


----------



## Absolution

5/10. Umm, yeah... not so much.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not bad but the music is overshadowing the singer which isn't good imo. :duck


----------



## tutliputli

7/10, cute and happy!


----------



## AgBjBeAF

I keep hearing new songs from Florence + The Machine lately. The singer really has a nice voice and I'm enjoying their sound. This song was no exception, plus there were lovely lyrics as well.

8.5/10


----------



## tutliputli

8/10, awesome classic song.


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 I don't listen much to country/blues but this is delightful


----------



## Ironpain

I like it I would say a good 8/10 very nice.

This is where you will find my musical roots, this is not music you'll find popular in the main stream at all but this is the real kind of music I like, music that I grew up with.


----------



## scriabin221

10/10 That's great music!

This is one of the few female composers before the 20th century who got any notoriety.


----------



## Choci Loni

5/10 I'm not a big fan of opera and the clavier wasn't interesting enough to me.


----------



## luctus

7/10. Consider this a very high rating, because I rarely listen to this type of music. I quite enjoyed the song.






Love these lyrics.


----------



## AgBjBeAF

The song is pretty much awesome, I love the gospel-like part in the beginning and the general fun vibe of the song. Enjoyable. 7.5/10


----------



## Squirrelevant

Nice song. 7.5/10


----------



## Nefury

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not quite my thing but it wasn't too bad. :duck


----------



## Choci Loni

4/10 Didn't work for me

Sorry for lengthiness:


----------



## tutliputli

5/10, interesting but I don't think I'd listen to it again.


----------



## Ironpain

Reminds me of bed time, I'm always listening to the oldies station when I go to bed lol, give it a great 10/10 I'm suddenly in the mood for some old school Neil Young but I'm going to post something unique, thumbs up if anyone does appreciate this it's again not something from the main stream but I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 Absolutely terrific. had it been just a little "edgier" and maybe a little less lounge-y, I'd give it a perfect 10.

I was in the mood for some of this


----------



## Ironpain

haha omg wow I remember that game, RoboWarrior, going back wow 8.6/10 wow I want to play it and the original Zelda now  This is the music that I grew up with and again that is part of my roots, here is my favorite musician, performer of all time, love this guys music.


----------



## MojoCrunch

7.5/10 - My parents listen to a lot of music like this so it brings back some warm memories for me.

Had this song stuck in my head this morning. The happiest, jolliest, gayest song of all time. This is one of those songs that you sing along to with the most retarded looking smile you can put on your face. *sways 80's style*

Wham - Jitterbug (Wake me up before you go go)


----------



## silentcliche

MojoCrunch said:


> The happiest, jolliest, gayest song of all time.


Indubitably. 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That was oddly interesting or it was interestingly odd, either way I kinda liked it. :b


----------



## ferrellwolf

10/10 epic song.


----------



## BlazingLazer

7/10


----------



## Ironpain

You know it took me along time to figure out the name of that song lol let alone who sang it. I give my Psychedlic Sunday song a good 8.8/10 and now for something you never expected. Even if you know this song chances are you've never heard it performed this way. You know the song now listen to another version of it and see what you think.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Heard it before, I like it better than the actual Metallica version.


----------



## shadowmask

5.5/10


----------



## kittenamos

3/10 (I don't like this kind of music)


----------



## Campeador

6/10


----------



## Godless1

9/10 Awesome


----------



## AussiePea

7/10


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 Toppen!


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## ferrellwolf

9/10 Love Orenda Fink and Azure Ray






I wonder if Baby Huey had SA...


----------



## BlazingLazer

5/10






Also, without looking it up, tell me the year the song I posted was in.


----------



## Godless1

8/10

It has a very 70's prog rock sound to it, like King Crimson or Genesis. However, since you asked, I know it can't be that simple, so I'll say 2005.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10.


----------



## Campeador

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## Globe_Trekker

Not bad 6.5/10.

Brace yourself....


----------



## uffie

3/10


----------



## Cat Montgomery

nevermind


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

4/10.

8/10. That guy sounds like Cedric of ATDI. I like.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Godless1 said:


> 8/10
> 
> It has a very 70's prog rock sound to it, like King Crimson or Genesis. However, since you asked, I know it can't be that simple, so I'll say 2005.


Yeah, the way I worded it gave it away. You were close, it was 2009.


----------



## silentcliche

Very groovy. I dig. 8/10.


----------



## Godless1

10/10 For the instrumentals, but I didn't care for the vocals.


----------



## uffie

1/10 just really not my thing


----------



## Campeador

7/10. Meh, nothing really stood out. It was ok.






(Song ends at 6:37)


----------



## AgBjBeAF

Let me just say I was so relieved to find out it was only some 7 minutes long, because after about the 4th minute, I sort of wanted it to end. I mean, it's good - not something I would listen to on a regular basis, but it's good. At the same time and seeing it was longer than the usual song, I expected it to have more than one melodic line, or whatever it's called. That was a bit of a disappointment, as I got bored near the end. 5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I'm one of the few people on here that like country.


----------



## Choci Loni

6.5/10 I like the name of the band


----------



## Clint Westwood

6/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## Raisins

6/10


----------



## Clint Westwood

6/10


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 It's the Floyd


----------



## Hideko

7/10, liked it though unsure what genre that would be called.

It's actually Eton as in the school, not Eaton.:teeth


----------



## Godless1

7.5/10 Good song, I really like the message (I had to look up the lyrics).


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Given their name I was expecting something louder, I was pleasantly surprised. :b


----------



## BlazingLazer

^ 4/10

Never mind the campy slide show on this next one.


----------



## Revenwyn

*pukes* 3/10


----------



## Choci Loni

10/10 Why not love Love when you can love Love?


----------



## Revenwyn

4/10

Listen to the whole thing, this gets epic.


----------



## artandis

2/10

Sorry, but I just grew up on the original so this sounds wrong to me.


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 puts me in a good mood


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 Not my favourite kind of Grateful Dead song, but it's really nice


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

4/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. Classic.


----------



## AgBjBeAF

7/10. I wish I could give it a better rating, because it was a great song with a great melody (not to mention it was live), but it just didn't speak to me.


----------



## BlazingLazer

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Aphexfan

6/10 not too bad for a genre I dont normally listen to
Bomb The music industry- Campaign for a better weekend


----------



## artandis

8/10 Good song!


----------



## TomRay

3/10 Boring, repetitive.


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10 - not what I usually listen to but aye, nice.


----------



## whiterabbit

7/10


----------



## Nevermind0

2/10 (not my cuppa)











Ummm wtf why is mine blank?


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 haven't heard that one in a while thanks.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

1000/10


----------



## Godless1

10/10 :clap Simply amazing, even by Dream Theater standards.


----------



## Ironpain

5.9/10. I feel like I need to listen to that song with a live action promo. 



 played in the movie The Lincoln Lawyer.


----------



## tutliputli

8/10, really enjoyed that.


----------



## Ironpain

9.8/10 Reminds me of Psychedlic Sunday's, Listening to old hits of the 60's and 70's. You close your eyes and your there (I wish I was lol)


----------



## prudence

I liked it 8/10


----------



## Ironpain

7.8/10. Good song choice.


----------



## Toad Licker

It's a very pleasant song 8/10.


----------



## shadowmask

6/10


----------



## uffie




----------



## Ironpain

Toad Licker said:


> Your video isn't coming up I'll rate it later if you can get it fixed. :duck


Thanks  Got it now.


----------



## Revenwyn

uffie said:


>


Not bad, 6/10


----------



## uffie

2/10


----------



## estse

6/10


----------



## prudence

6/10


----------



## aw1993

Save Me-queen


----------



## BlazingLazer

5.5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

2/10. Sound quality totally ruined it.


----------



## ponyo

6/10 Thanks for sharing!

Reading this thread, it is amazing to see the variety of tastes in music. Everyone of us is unique and that's wonderful!


----------



## artandis

7/10
Acoustic version of Pumped up Kicks by Foster the People


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 not bad


----------



## Godless1

9/10 Never hear of those guys, that was really good.


----------



## Absolution

7/10.


----------



## sean88

uffie said:


> 3/10


Such Gold are AMAZING.


----------



## shadowmask

Interpol - Memory Serves - 7.5/10


----------



## AussiePea

5/10, not really my thang.


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 Stuff like this seldom fails


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 interesting song too bad it doesn't have any vocals other than the noises made or I might have scored it higher.


----------



## AgBjBeAF

3/10... I don't know, I didn't quite like it. I had trouble understanding the singer and she also sounded like she's being strangled, sort of. The instrumental wasn't inspiring either. Sorry.


----------



## Raina

9/10 good song! I'd never heard of them before


----------



## phi

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 & 7.5/10 Not normally my type of music but those weren't bad at all.


----------



## Godless1

9/10 Weird, I feel like I just posted that song in this thread...Anyway, here's some more hip-hop. :evil


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## Ballerina

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Freakin' awesome! :boogie








Godless1 said:


> 9/10 Weird, I feel like I just posted that song in this thread...


I favorite songs I like I try to remember what songs were posted but it's not easy when your as much of a music freak as I am.


----------



## Godless1

8.75/10

Instrumentals kind of reminded me of Closer by NIN. I really liked her voice too.


----------



## AgBjBeAF

Wow. What a mane. What a guitar. I was expecting something else after that intro, but I really enjoyed the melody. And again, such an amazing intro.  7.5/10


----------



## estse

7.8/10 I like her accent.


----------



## Absolution

8/10 - New song to add to my library.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## AussiePea

7/10, good good.


----------



## shadowmask

8.5/10


----------



## uffie

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That guy should stop screaming he's not very good at it, other than that it was a pretty good song.


----------



## tutliputli

7/10, that was rather sweet.


----------



## AgBjBeAF

6.5/10. The music video was so, so weird but the song itself was quite fun. 

I know the song is not in English and you won't probably understand a single word (I don't), but I don't think it's necessary to know the meaning of the words. I've always said good music doesn't care for language and genre.


----------



## sean88

shadowmask said:


> 8.5/10


10. 10. Many more 10s. Perdition City is a great album. Sorry to break the chain, but this is an AMAZING song. Carry on.


----------



## ponyo

AgBjBeAF said:


> 6.5/10. The music video was so, so weird but the song itself was quite fun.
> 
> I know the song is not in English and you won't probably understand a single word (I don't), but I don't think it's necessary to know the meaning of the words. I've always said good music doesn't care for language and genre.


Beautiful and relaxing piece! I love the piano.:clap10/10 Nice change from all the loud music on this thread.

Here is a song very applicable to SA, and one of my favorites:

"Don't be shy" by Cat Stevens. If you don't care for the entire video, the song is from 1:09 to 3:44


----------



## tutliputli

10/10, I love the film and that song.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice.

Olivia Newton-John's daughter.


----------



## shadowmask

8/10 - Cool. I need to check her out.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Seven.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

RockBottomRiser said:


> Seven.


10


----------



## uffie

0/10


----------



## RockBottomRiser

11


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 I like the how the cute melody blends with the depressing lyrics.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

7

I dug the music but the vocals annoyed me.

Stick this in your earhole.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

5


----------



## Choci Loni

6/10 can't like this one as much as I'd want to


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Interesting. 6. Reminded me of this band, but not necessarily this song.


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 Yeah, they're great


----------



## RockBottomRiser

8. I enjoyed that.


----------



## Choci Loni

10/10 Ohoy! this is trip-hop at its best.


----------



## ferrellwolf

9.3/10 Reminds me of Pink Floyd

[YOUTUBEjxLJ-6guVnA&feature=related][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RockBottomRiser

ferrellwolf said:


> 9.3/10 Reminds me of Pink Floyd


.........


----------



## RockBottomRiser

7/10. Beautiful lyrics.






I'd fúck me.


----------



## ferrellwolf

RockBottomRiser said:


> .........


:doh heh...


----------



## tropic

8/10 I really liked that. Reminds me of some other band, can't remember which band it is though.






this one is short


----------



## RockBottomRiser

8/10. Nothing wrong with short. *cough*


----------



## tropic

7/10 Beautiful. And you're right, nothing wrong with short lol, but here goes a longer one:





Someone here into Jesu? This will probably get a low 'rate' but whatever...


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 I liked it  Why did you expect a low rating?

I felt like posting more pink dots:


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Never heard of, but 8/10. Reminds me of this, which i love.






Edit: @ Tropics post.


----------



## tropic

@ Choci Loni: I dunno, most people don't really like Jesu when I show them their songs. 9/10 I really enjoyed that. Seems almost magic. Loved the lyrics and vocals.

@ RockBottomRiser: 8/10 Good choice.That's actually a very good song from MBV


----------



## prudence

Nice - 8/10.



> Someone here into Jesu?


Yes, me...now more Jesu!


----------



## Rabbitheartedboy

This is very unique! Very Mellow. 9/10


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 :yes Possibly the best song on the album.

Edit: Changed to this one.
No need to listen to the entire video, obviously.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10. What a long song, lucky I listen to Phish otherwise I wouldn't be able to tolerate it!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 nice cover.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

5/10. Poor mans Nickleback.






Words to live by.


----------



## uffie

0/10


----------



## RockBottomRiser

11


----------



## Syndacus

0. Not a fan of Xmas music


----------



## tropic

5/10 Not really a fan of Deftones, but I love their song 'Changes'.






RBR being from Ireland reminded me of these guys. They rock.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great stuff! :duck


----------



## RockBottomRiser

@ Tropic, great drinking music.

@ Toad, 8.

@ Everyone else:


----------



## Raina

3/10 sorry it's not really my type of music





idk if that is going to work here's the link


----------



## Godless1

7/10  36,000,000 views on Youtube. That's the first Paramore song I've ever heard. I'm so out of the loop. Not bad though. Toe-tappingly catchy with a great chorus.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

11/10. The song I turn to when I'm sad and out of it.


----------



## plusminusinfinity

8/10


----------



## Metal Man

Not my type of music. But, from an objective point of view, 7/10.

Eh, what the heck. I like it so much, here it is again.


----------



## euphoria

Classic 90s acid techno






16 years on, electronic music has advanced somewhat


----------



## xTKsaucex

urrmm not sure which one to rate - MM 4/10 - sorry 

As for Modestep 8/10 - never listened to an interview of Modestep but I'd guess they're on the prick side of life ;] I listened to feel good when it came out but I feel dirty liking it as its commercial dubstep to the max. Even more so than ;






still going through Nero's album and love it.


----------



## euphoria

I don't like the commercial "wobble" dubstep either, but liked a couple of Modestep tracks. It isn't that great in general compared to other electronica genres, imo. Too much chav undertones and repetitiveness. Weird ambient/braindance-ey stuff like Burial is a good listen.


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 that was enjoyable.


----------



## AgBjBeAF

I didn't really expect to, but I loved the song. Good stuff! 9/10.

Something different, for a change.


----------



## ImWeird

5/10


----------



## tropic

9/10 I love that song.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

7/10


----------



## Syndacus

4/10


----------



## theCARS1979

Amanda123 said:


> 7/10


 The trees from RUsh defintely is a 8.5 to 10 not just a 7 out of 10. I d give this song a 20 if i can


----------



## Godless1

Xfixiate said:


> 4/10


7.5/10 I liked it, and it's a good reminder that I need to play the KH games.


----------



## tutliputli

4/10


----------



## AgBjBeAF

I liked it. To quote the top comment, 'it reminded me of a Beatles song'. The ending was a bit too sudden, though. Still, enjoyable. 7/10.

I used to listen to this song a lot last summer. 






Edit: I got a 10 for a song I posted a few days ago, but I forgot to brag about it until now. My first 10. Go, me!


----------



## shadowmask

5.5/10


----------



## thequietmanuk

8/10 not my type of thing but very good.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 not my type of music but it has a nice beat. :duck


----------



## atticusfinch

7.5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6.5/10.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

10/10

In the honor of Elvis' anniversary of his death...


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. It's Elvis time!!


----------



## Godless1

8/10 That song reminds me of something from my childhood.


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. I dunno why it reminds me so much of this song (sorry, nostalgia.)


----------



## AgBjBeAF

7.5/10. I used to listen to AAR a year or so ago and so I knew this song. It's good, but not my favorite from them.


----------



## Godless1

6.5/10 Okay. The cuteness of that girl definitely helped.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. That was pretty good.


----------



## Godless1

(edit @ Technique track)9/10 I love that whole album. Also, glad someone else is posting some hip-hop.

8.5/10 for Warewolf's track. Great band.

My bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 I usually like odd but that was a bit too odd even for my tastes. :b


----------



## xTKsaucex

go on, 6/10 for being happy.


----------



## tutliputli

4/10


----------



## shadowmask

5.5/10


----------



## prudence

5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 The music was not too bad but what they're doing to the singers voice is kind of annoying especially since she obviously has a nice voice, or maybe I just don't get it.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. That was good.


----------



## Squirrelevant

3/10. I've never really given hip-hop much of a chance. It's not a genre that I can relate to, so my score probably reflects that more than anything else.

This takes a while to build up. The vocals start about halfway in.


----------



## ImWeird

7/10 Rad.


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome song. :boogie

Amy Winehouse's god daughter, she recorded this at age 13.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

7/10


----------



## TomRay

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Freakin' amazing, loved it!


----------



## Ironpain

Toad Licker said:


> 10/10 Freakin' amazing, loved it!


Ha Ha I love the album cover, there's no need to interpret it's meaning very straight forward. It's in your face kick *** Rock. 10/10 loved it clap)


----------



## Ironpain

A very 80's Ballad song. Maybe it will resonate with someone here or just touch you in some way.


----------



## tropic

6/10





Live version obviously !


----------



## Cat Montgomery

10/10
In my opinion, the best Foo Fighters song yet!


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

6/10

Bad Penny - Rory Gallagher


----------



## successful

7.5/10...not bad, better then expected.


----------



## prudence

6/10


----------



## Godless1

9/10 Loved it.


----------



## johnstin

10/10. Beautiful song.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Lady In Black - Uriah Heep


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. I really like the sound.


----------



## tutliputli

It wouldn't let me play the video but that's one of my favourite Dylan songs, so I give it 10/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice little toe tapper there.


----------



## TomRay

7/10


----------



## Cat Montgomery

8/10


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Bridge Of Sighs - Robin Trower


----------



## Choci Loni

The Best of Times- 6.5/10 I like their proggy sound.. but the song doesn't interest me enough to actually listen to the entire song.

Bridge of Sighs- 7/10 Nice


----------



## Godless1

10/10 Makes me want to start playing D2 once again. :no

Top rated Youtube comment, "I stayed a while, and﻿ listened." Oh, that's great.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 One of the best soundtracks ever.

Moar FFVI!


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

10/10 Quirky and catchy

Remember Tomorrow - Iron Maiden


----------



## xTKsaucex

9/10 - its Maiden, I cant give um any less.


----------



## Syndacus

8/10 Chilled track, <3 DeadMau5


----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity

7/10 not my favourite Bob Marley song, but still really liked it

Phish are brilliant and since I couldn't think of a decent song, I'll post this.


----------



## Godless1

7/10 (for the Phish track, the bottom of that page got confusing)


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. That was some ****.



AnticipatingSerendipity said:


> Phish are brilliant and since I couldn't think of a decent song, I'll post this.


I most certainly agree.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 you've yet to post a bad song from them.


----------



## shadowmask

6/10 - Not really my kind of thing, but it's alright


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

6/10

Here Comes The Sun (Beatles cover) - Ghost


----------



## lostinthemind

5/10


----------



## nork123

4/10 lol that was weird but quite funny


----------



## Godless1

8/10 Not Korn's best, but not their worst either.


----------



## atticusfinch

6/10


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

5/10

Dreams And Nightmares (Dreams) - Message


----------



## Godless1

*10/10* Well, that was amazing. However, :no @ 5/10 for the Jeff Buckley song. I'm not a huge fan, but that dude's voice was something else.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

A solid 8/10 One of Metallica best albums.

Children Of The Grave - Black Sabbath


----------



## xTKsaucex

8/10 noicce






didn't like this at first but damn this is too catchy, pure 80's feel - especially 2.48 :b


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 sorry had to stop it after a minute and a half she has a nice voice but what they're doing to the song makes it unlistenable to me.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Toad Licker said:


> 5/10 sorry had to stop it after a minute and a half she has a nice voice but what they're doing to the song makes it unlistenable to me.


haha  knew that was going to happen ;]


----------



## estse

8/10 Wow I liked!


----------



## fogoer03

9/10


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Yikes not my taste and sound like someone I haven't placed my finger on yet. 4/10

Emerald - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Godless1

9/10 Note to self: Listen to more Thin Lizzy.

Since everyone ignored my Chili Peppers thread.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

7/10 some jazz infusion in there

Dancing In The Moonlight (THIN LIZZY cover) - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## xTKsaucex

GTK said:


> 7/10 some jazz infusion in there
> 
> Dancing In The Moonlight (THIN LIZZY cover) - Smashing Pumpkins


9/10 Smashing Pumpking are great. Love their new album which came out a year or two ago.


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

6.5/10

Journey Of A Thousand Years - KISS (and clips of FMA for anime fans)


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

4/10

The Procession (The Wicker Man) - Paul Giovanni


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

4/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 hard to fail with the stones. 






I have to throw this one in as well it's short and cute.


----------



## AgBjBeAF

I'm back. I quite liked the real song, so I give that a 7. The 40 seconds one I was confused about, so it gets a 6, which means an overall score of 6.5/10.


----------



## tommo1234

song a bit meh...2/10

*insert real music below*


----------



## Godless1

3/10 Probably the best Lil Wayne track I've heard, but that's not saying much.

*Insert realer music.*


----------



## vash

7/10 Nice track.

Removed it just in case it was too offensive.


----------



## Godless1

7.5/10 That's totally getting taken down, just so you know.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Not quite my cup 'o tea.

This song isn't quite my cup 'o tea either but I had to post it for it's odd appeal (I'm a big fan of odd):


----------



## tommo1234

-10. that's supposed to be music? meh..


----------



## tutliputli

tommo1234 said:


> -10. that's supposed to be music? meh..


That was a little uncalled for, wouldn't you say? Taste is subjective. 

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 love the beat! :banana


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 his voice doesn't match his looks.


----------



## inVis420

8/10


----------



## LSDCoatedBrain

7/10 meow, don't really listen to that kinda music much but it's a chillen song.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10. Wow that was kinda intense right now


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice.


----------



## inVis420

7/10....cool song, really like the intro


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

7/10






New Florence + The Machine. Love this woman.

You guys should start a turntable room, no lie


----------



## AgBjBeAF

I LOVE Florence + The Machine.  9/10.

Something uplifting.


----------



## StevenCutler83

3/10 sorry not my thing


----------



## shadowmask

6/10


----------



## StevenCutler83

7.5/10


----------



## Godless1

10/10


----------



## vash

Sabbath! 10/10


----------



## Syndacus

5/10 - Not my taste


----------



## Onomatopoeia

5/10 - I can put up with Lady G's version, but I just wasn't feeling this rendition.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 pretty good.


----------



## vash

4/10


----------



## Syndacus

4/10 - wtf


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

4/10 - too techno

Monkey Man - The Rolling Stones


----------



## A32

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 beautiful song.


----------



## Choci Loni

9.5/10 Pleasantly surprised! The sections that start at 0:54 and 1:36 spice the song up two notches.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10.


----------



## nork123

6.5/10 that was nice and mellow


----------



## Choci Loni

6.5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

7/10

Not Unlike The Waves (short version) - Agalloch 




Not Unlike The Waves (long version) - Agalloch 





Lyrics:

Aurora swims in the ether
emerald fire scars the night sky

Sólstafir!

Amber streams from Sol
are not unlike the waves
of the sea, nor the endless horizon of ice

Sólstafir!


----------



## shadowmask

8/10


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

5/10

Love To Love - UFO (love the lyrics)


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love classic rock! :duck


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

*Bump* 

I edited in a new remastered version of Love To Love by UFO, that's all!


----------



## vash

2/10


----------



## BlazingLazer

7/10

Continuing on that...


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Mc Borg

4/10 - not my stylo.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

6/10

The Court Of The Crimson King - King Crimson (artwork: Wayne Douglas Barlowe)


----------



## xTKsaucex

not really my thing 4/10 - I do know and like the artist


----------



## Insane1

GTK said:


> 6/10
> 
> The Court Of The Crimson King - King Crimson (artwork: Wayne Douglas Barlowe)


Not my style,so I won't rate it.


----------



## shadowmask

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 hypnotically odd sound but not bad.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

0/10

House Of The Rising Sun - Frijid Pink


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10.


----------



## tommo1234

0/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 decent song but nothing about it really grabs me.

The lyrics remind me of social anxiety.


----------



## shadowmask

7/10 that was cute ^-^


----------



## Absolution

5/10. Not really feeling it.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

6/10 pretty catchy

Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones


----------



## AgBjBeAF

7/10. It was good, I definitely enjoyed it...

...but I sort of expected it to blow my mind. I never listened to The Rolling Stones before, but everyone seems to like them. I was a bit disappointed in that sense.

Anyway, Adele - Don't You Remember. It is my fav. song atm.






EdiT: Also, this seems to be my 200th post. Go, me.


----------



## tommo1234

meh. Adele is boring lol. 4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 a bit better than yesterday's lil' wayne but while the beat is nice the lyrics are boring and filled with the same old cliche words that every rap song seems to use.


----------



## Cashew

0/10 hmm it didn't really get to a point where I thought "hey this isn't so bad" for me.. Guess it just wasn't my type!





Hmm I had a different video here buuuut I changed my mind


----------



## vash

6/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. I had to do a back-to-back listen. Sucker for that type of sound.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice cover.


----------



## AgBjBeAF

That song is just so peaceful. Thanks for posting it. 

/interruption


----------



## xTKsaucex

4/10 sounds like something my mother would listen to.


----------



## AussiePea

6/10, not bad but not really anything new from an instrumental like that.

Skip to 40sec or so lol, not sure what they were doing at the start.


----------



## pancake111

8/10. Dream Theater is one of those bands that I've known about, but never actually listened to. (If that makes any sense)

I can only put the link up (my computer is being annoying)


----------



## Toad Licker

I'll give the screamer a -5/10 the rest of the song is really good though so 8.5/10. 

This song is in response to Katy Perry's "I Kissed a Girl".


----------



## jacksondoug3

****** are awesome, so 8/10. The song isn't bad either.


----------



## jesus chrisp

7/10


----------



## Syndacus

0/10 - Horrible...


----------



## Cashew

8/10, it's not something I listen to on an average day, but given the right mood, that sort of music is great to me


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I really like that band. :duck


----------



## Stillill

8/10 - Great Band


----------



## Podee

7/10
Was a nice song, made me feel relaxed.


----------



## uffie

3/10 really just not my thing






this is ****ing amazing though


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice.


----------



## Neutrino

6/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

5/10


----------



## Ballerina

6/10 




(It's not the '...And I think to myself...what a wonderful worrrrrrrrrld...' song haa.)


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 that sounds a bit different from the other stuff I've heard from them but it was still nice.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10. Phish has a lot of songs of different styles. They are the most versatile band.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 great old Stones tune.


----------



## tommo1234

5/10


----------



## BlazingLazer

5/1000


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Solid.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 not quite my thing.


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## Aphexfan

^
7.5 awesome intro riff! xD


----------



## successful

8/10

Drake mixed with James Blake.


----------



## kittenamos

7/10


----------



## Syndacus

4/10 - Not feeling it...and romantic songs just not my thing...


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## Syndacus

10/10 - I'm feeling it...


----------



## BlazingLazer

6/10. Piano outro was nice.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

4/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 after listening to that I have this strange urge to kiss my cousin. :um


----------



## Syndacus

7/10 - Not bad at all..


----------



## Insanityonthego

8.5/10 I like it. Feels like I'm listening to an alien/futuristic movie themed song.


----------



## Escape Artist

4/10. Pretty far from my usual fare, though I know lots of others like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 not normally my type of music but she has a very nice voice so I had to score it higher.


----------



## tommo1234

Not my sort of music...0/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10






ooooooohh sub focus


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10. It's interesting because I enjoy Subfocus but I don't enjoy the Pendulum type of D'n'B.


----------



## Escape Artist

7/10

I dig some Sub Focus.






I got your DnB right here.


----------



## Syndacus

8.6/10 - Love love Noisia!! Have this song playing on my iPOD when I goto work in the mornings.


----------



## Escape Artist

7/10 Pretty good cover. Vocalist sounds a a bit weird though.


----------



## Syndacus

10/10 - FLA is the shiznit!!


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 <3 APC.

This song reminds me a bit of SA.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## Escape Artist

7/10 - I do miss that good sound occasionally.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## tommo1234

3/10


----------



## Escape Artist

2/10


----------



## Syndacus

6/10 - not bad


----------



## StevenCutler83

5/10


----------



## estse

8/10


----------



## A32

8.5/10 - not my style tbh

Posted this before but I love it


----------



## Escape Artist

6/10






The video makes it more enjoyable.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 great old song I've loved it since the first time I heard it on mtv way back when.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## Choci Loni

6/10 Not ma cup, but kind of fun.


----------



## Ballerina

8.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 the was freakin' hilarious. :lol


----------



## Choci Loni

8.5/10 Lovely song


----------



## Whimsical Thought

7/10 nice.


----------



## Stillill

7/10 Good stuff


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 loved it! :boogie


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## Matomi

7/10 
Ok but not really my thing.


----------



## Escape Artist

Sounded like a cartoon theme song or something.

5/10

I know some people are more into that kind of thing than me.


----------



## Syndacus

8/10 - sick beat...I'm gonna have to look up more on them.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 that was nice.


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## Escape Artist

shadowmask said:


> 7.5/10


Holy ****. Someone else knows about this album?

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 awesome stuff! :evil


----------



## Escape Artist

Quite the cutie there. 7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10


----------



## AussiePea

9/10, loving their new work also.

And just for a change of pace:


----------



## Squirrelevant

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10 enjoyed that


----------



## xTKsaucex

Escape Artist said:


> I know some people are more into that kind of thing than me.


Dark but liked that. Should listen to;






to brighten up the day from the darkness  Turn the volume up 100%!

(next user dont rate this I just like dubstep ;] )


----------



## subzero0

xTKsaucex said:


> 7/10 enjoyed that


oooh, that was beautiful. 10/10.


----------



## Stillill

8/10 Oh man, I haven't listened to Goldfinger in forever.


----------



## Escape Artist

Never heard of them. Was a pretty nice song, actually.

7/10






I recommend watching the video with it. Fantastic vid.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## StevenCutler83

8.5/10


----------



## Syndacus

9/10 - Great song by Radiohead...


----------



## Matomi

7/10, ok but a bit long for my liking.


----------



## Haunty

5/10


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice. :duck


----------



## Stilla

7/10 Nice, her voice kind of remind me of Lykke Li





 :b


----------



## Syndacus

6/10


----------



## nork123

7/10, catchy but not typically my taste


----------



## Stillill

10/10 Amazing song, amazing band.


----------



## Absolution

7/10.


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## AussiePea

not bad at all! 8/10
--------
The genius that is Mr Steven Wilson. If the outro of this song does not make you feel anything then you are already dead.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 pleasant song.


----------



## Escape Artist

7/10


----------



## 390

8/10


----------



## avoidobot3000

5/10 yawn barre chords


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 it has a nice beat but he looks so girlish I couldn't watch the video. :b


----------



## subzero0

4/10, she has a nice voice but the song is a bit too boring for me


----------



## Stillill

8/10 Really good song. I Love Jimmy Eat World but for whatever reason haven't gotten around to listening to that album...gonna have to now though...


----------



## nork123

8.5/10, never heard of that band before but I really liked it


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 a little more dancy then I normally like but still not bad at all.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. That made me float away.


----------



## Syndacus

8/10 - I love lynyrd skynyrd, this song is good, but not one of my favs.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 the music was great but death growls aren't quite my thing, sorry.


----------



## Choci Loni

9.5/10 Great!

Not to compare it to the original in any way, but this is what I'll post:


----------



## Hamtown

5.0. Some 8 Bit is actually really good but i thought the song was average.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Syndacus

7/10 - Looks like i got a new band to look into...


----------



## AnnaM

8/10 very nice ^^


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love Placebo.


----------



## AgBjBeAF

That was beautiful. 
8/10

Keeping it foreign, although English subtitles are provided. Changed my mind. No subtitles.


----------



## moxosis

6/10 The Swedish are soothing for the nervous system.


----------



## Matomi

6/10. I liked it until the singing.




It's my favourite song. Have a feeling not many people will like it but...


----------



## Toad Licker

Matomi said:


> It's my favourite song. Have a feeling not many people will like it but...


Yep that sucked!  Actually it was quite nice 8.5/10


----------



## subzero0

ahhh i love the naked and famous 9/10


----------



## Stillill

8/10 Great song. Hadn't heard it in years.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10

English version






French version






German version


----------



## Stillill

8/10 Pretty good song. I added a couple of points for being done in 3 different languages. Very cool.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 they have some pretty good songs this one didn't really grab me though. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice. 

English version.






German version.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

5/10 Sorry, not a fan. Or maybe I'm just not in the right mood for poppy stuff.


----------



## kozplay

6/10

It was a bit weak for me in the begining but near the middle when the music picked up, I started to like it but the song never went beyong that for me, it wasn't a clean run for me but it was ok in my opinion


----------



## Jess2

4/10

I just..did not like it at all? I didnt find it bad, it just wasnt good. way out of my taste. It sounded very..unorganized to me?






Paper Wings by Cauterize


----------



## kozplay

7/10 very nice, could use better vocals though, I can see his voice boring alot of people but I liked it.

you thought that song was unorganized, hmm interesting. I personaly thought it was beautiful but maybe I should put up a song of hers that doesn't have any rap in it.


----------



## successful

3/10. mehh.

Might burn to this later on :cig


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10

This band has the same name as the band I posted yesterday but it's a different group, they are both from Germany though.


----------



## shadowmask

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great stuff!


----------



## Ballerina

I love Pain of Salvation too. :heart I really disliked that bunny when it came out, hahaa. Adorable though. 4/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10 nice


----------



## nork123

8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 not my type of music but it had a nice beat and she has a nice voice.


----------



## BlazingLazer

3/10


----------



## NateW

Not really what I expected but I can still apreciate the incredible instrumental work; and the ability to convey emotion without lyrics, I think is awesome. (9/10 Belong - Never Came Close)


----------



## subzero0

^that was pretty good actually. liked it a lot. 8/10.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10


----------



## Mc Borg

1/10

http://skeletonstv.bandcamp.com/track/let-it-out


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Jess2

7/10

I think she's really talented. Im not a fan of the song, but it's good.. She'll improve with age i think.


----------



## thequietmanuk

5/10 Not really a fan of Franz Ferdinand


----------



## nork123

4/10, not really my thing

One of the most retarded covers I have ever heard, but I love it lol:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xeh7x0_frank-zappa-purple-haze_music


----------



## BlazingLazer

7/10 Pretty good.


----------



## trendyfool

Not really my thing, 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Amanda123

4/10.


----------



## Jess2

I find coldplay boring...
5/10

one of very few fallout boy songs that I actually enjoy..


----------



## Prose4Combat

1/10 (sorry!) Just not my type of music.

Just discovered this group, they were the first to release material on Chuck D's Slam Jamz label. Been hooked on this song.


----------



## Embassy

.


----------



## xTKsaucex

pfft, 3/10 soz






Have to give this song a chance, first 20 secs isn't great but it gets more and more intense


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

^6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 She has a decent enough voice but this style of music doesn't suit it she should try something new.

If you like The Distillers you'll like this group.


----------



## Stillill

8/10 I could never really get into The Distillers so I didn't think I would like that but I really did. I'll have to check out more by them.


----------



## Altered

^Definitely deserves a few more listens 7/10


----------



## Prose4Combat

^ 7/10 Hey, I can dig it.


----------



## Escape Artist

8/10

Quite enjoyable


----------



## Prose4Combat

8.5/10

I know I just posted but I gave that song a listen and I really like it. In a way, it reminds me of edIT's Crying Over Pros For No Reason. You might wanna check out that album. Good song man.

My favorite guitar solo right here, performed by Eddie Hazel from Funkadelic.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.2/10 started great, got kinda boring but over all enjoyable.

1.43 is where the song starts.


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 I've rated her 3 times now and only liked one song because she didn't rap in it, not that I dislike rap but I'm sorry she just doesn't do it very well.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/5 liked the music but her voice was very underwhelming

this is the last kelle maize video i'm going to put up so here


----------



## tommo1234

5/10


----------



## march_hare

4/10






How do you embed?


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10

to embedd, you need to highlight everything at the end of the first = sign then past it inbetween this


----------



## trendyfool

5/10

And now for something completely different:


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 never caught my ear unfortunatly. can't give anything more than a 4

oh and when you rate someones vid, you need to say something about it. dont just give a grade.


----------



## march_hare

5/10 ... 
There's clearly a compelling message here, and there's passion and conviction behind the lyrics, which is refreshing. This isn't really for me though, - although I found it a worthwhile listen I don't get any satisfaction from it musically.


----------



## Nefury

8/10, i'm sort of mesmerized by that woman..





 (its a 20minute liquid dnb mix l0l)


----------



## tommo1234

0/10


----------



## Nefury

that awkward moment when somebody rates something 0/10 then links Lil Wayne


----------



## tommo1234

Nefury said:


> that awkward moment when somebody rates something 0/10 then links Lil Wayne


lol **** you *****


----------



## march_hare

hahahahahaha


----------



## Toad Licker

2/10


----------



## march_hare

Quite pleasant - 5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## march_hare

I liked that - very relaxing... 7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10
kinda boring for me. would have been pleasant to listen to if the song was being played in a particular part of a movie scene, but to listen to on it's own for my tast gets boring after a few minuts.

_School Spirit_

this song is for anyone who hates college

song starts at 1:24


----------



## Event Horizon

5/10 Not my style


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 i liked the chorus but everything else did nothing for me.


----------



## Event Horizon

5/10 - I liked the strings and lyrics


----------



## march_hare

10 out of 10 of course. Gotta love The Smiths 





RIP


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great stuff! :banana


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8.5/10.


----------



## march_hare

Pretty good, not really my cuppa though. I'd probably have to give it a few more listens to appreciate it I think... 6/10


----------



## x3 Misaki

Nefury said:


> that awkward moment when somebody rates something 0/10 then links Lil Wayne


Wow. I laughed so loud reading this. xD

8/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

x3 Misaki said:


> Wow. I laughed so loud reading this. xD
> 
> 8/10


8/10






TEMPO CHANGEEEEE


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10

pretty nice


----------



## Double Indemnity

5/10 the rap part is good.


----------



## pancake111

5/10
It's a little slow for me, and not really the style I listen to.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Awesome.

6.5/10 for Everescence. Not bad, better than their radio stuff.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 kinda borded me


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 It's a nice enough song but the chorus totally blows.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 pretty good, i liked it

funny chriss rock skit near the end of the song around 5:00


----------



## BlazingLazer

7/10

Summer has passed over here, but still:


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10


----------



## prudence

Going out on a limb & guessing you _really_ like Kanye West. He's alright - 5/10.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

I'm a new fan so yea but kanye is just one of the few artists I plan on putting up in this thread, kelle maize was the first one but she barely got any likes so I ended her spree. mac miller, (also a Pittsburgh native) was going to be the second but I decided to jump to kanye first for kanye contains much more quality songs that will more likely be appreciated by non hiphop fans. 

I find this thread to be interesting cause the majority of the posters are made up of people who don't normally listen to hiphop, so I find their opinions to be interesting. I like seeing what non hiphop fans think of the songs that are highly acclaimed in the hiphop community. So I'm going through all the artists I like and putting up there most respected songs to see what non hiphop fans think of them. Because of that I find this thread to be a joy:yes. I'm still wondering what artist I want to use next after kanye, I still have a few more kanye tracks to put up but until then, I'm going with Eminem. 

anyways 7/10, I found the song you posted up to be a pleasant listen

next song, do not let the content of the song fool you, according to the way the album was set up, theres a reason why this next song talks about ****ing pornstars

at least listen till the chorus


----------



## dullard

3/10 I do like some hip hop but this definitely isn't for me. It was going alright until the chorus and oh my... I am not a fan of this melody when Black Sabbath does it and Kanye's version is cringeworthy with its autotune, ridiculous lyrics and '90sish gunfire sounds.


----------



## BlazingLazer

8/10 Tim Hecker was such a nice discovery for me a few weeks back.


----------



## tommo1234

3/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

4/10.


----------



## enzo

5/10, it was ok, but just ok.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 the intrumental was average to me, and when it comes to rock/metal music, I need vocals along with solos. when it's just one big solo, (unless the particular intrumental highly intrigues me) then after a few minuts, it starts to bore me.


----------



## enzo

7/10, nice. Kanye's verse was weak compared to the other two, but they held up. And I know what you mean about the vocals, it was hard for me to get into it as well. Can't get enough of it now.

off her new album...


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 beautiful song.

2 former members of Sleater-Kinney make up part of this band.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

enzo, I can't see the video because apparently it's not illegable in this country and I cant find it anywhere else on the

toad- 6/10 the vocals sounded nice and the it ended good, but as a whole, the song was a little on the underwhelming side, still gets an above average from me.


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 just couldn't get in to that one at all. Not to judge or anything but have you ever heard of variety? :duck


----------



## Nefury

wouldn't normally listen to that sort of thing but i did like it, 7/10


----------



## march_hare

Love The Smiths generally, but not this song so much... 7/10


----------



## shadowmask

3/10


----------



## enzo

2/10, just way too much distortion for me to enjoy.

Toad, Wild Flag rock. Recently got into em.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Toad Licker said:


> 3/10 just couldn't get in to that one at all. Not to judge or anything but have you ever heard of variety? :duck


I already mentioned this a few comments back, that I am taking all the highly acclaimed rap songs of artists of my choice. kelle maize was the first one I put up, you know the female rapper from pittsburgh (my beautiful city) who you rated at least 3 times. she wasn't getting any likes so I ended her spree, mac miller was going to be the second one but I decided to move on to kenye west because his songs would more likely be appreciated by non hiphop fans. So now as you can see, I'm in the middle of linking kanye west songs and its taking long because he has a lot of songs that are considered classics in his discography. once I am done with him I will be moving on to another artist of my choice.

I'm planning on linking his most highest acclaimed songs. after that I will be linking every song of another artist that is highest rated in his or her discography. i'm doing this because the majority of people in this thread do not normally listen to hiphop so their thoughts on certain hiphop classics interest me. I could switch up between artist but I want to go through the classics of one in a ROW. I have pleanty of songs from other artists I could use but I want to finish up kanyes songs FIRST. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------

6/10 the vocals were a little underwhelming but overall I thought it was a decent track.

and yet again, another kanye song, I have about 6 more kanye classics to go incase yall were wondering when I was going to stop with the kanye links. and on another note the next artists I will probably be spamming this forum with is eminem so be prapared because he's going to be a LONG one.

this song made me cry so I better not get any low ratings LOL


----------



## march_hare

6/10 - It's okay, but I'm not gonna put it on my mp3 player anytime soon...*

African / Cuban / Caribbean fusion from Senegal...
*


----------



## Vict0r

5/10: The instrumental is okay, but I can't get into the lyrics






Could someone please tell me how you embed Youtube videos into the post? I used the  tag, I copy and pasted the link from my address bar, I copy and pasted the link from Youtube's share option, I copy and pasted the embed code, but it's not working.


----------



## march_hare

Yep - you have to just put the part of the youtube link after the = into the Youtube tag!

5/10 - Interesting lyrics, but the music I can't really get excited about

Bjorks old band... The Sugarcubes:


----------



## Nefury

7/10, awesome stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## secreta

7/10


----------



## march_hare

6/10 - Liked the vocals


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 not bad they remind me of another group but I'm too tired to think of who it is.


----------



## tommo1234

3/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 not much of a lil wayne fan but I like a few of his songs.


----------



## Double Indemnity

I want those four minutes of my life back.

Just kidding.

7/10. It kind of sounded like something you might hear in church, if church were cool.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 that was nicely odd or oddly nice I really can't decide which. :b


----------



## march_hare

7/10 .. Reminds me of being an angsty teenager hehe.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## Double Indemnity

3/10 I love a good cover, but that one is kind of annoying (sorry!)


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 the chorus could have been better.

stick for the chorus at least


----------



## march_hare

6.5/10 I liked that.. and the vid was cute.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10.


----------



## xTKsaucex

3/10 soooory






again, soory for the 8mins but give it a chance.


----------



## Double Indemnity

7/10 It's good, but it is long. :b


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 It has a decent beat but the lyrics are just ok imo.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 bored me

EDIT, that rating was for the guy before you, that song you put up I would give it a

6.10


----------



## Sain

5/10, Not really my type of music.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 that was awesome.


----------



## GivenToFly

8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 his voice was too generic for my taste and their was very little variation with the song.


----------



## march_hare

5/10 - I appreciate that he's raising awarness for a serious issue... Don't like the music though, sorry!


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 sorry to say this but if you put this video in the Rate a Horrible Song thread you'd have gotten a better rating. :duck


----------



## Matomi

5/10 
She has an annoying voice.




Pretty addicted to this song. 
Doesn't really start till 0:30.


----------



## Double Indemnity

6/10 I like the beat


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10 coulden't get into it at all

I recomend who ever watches this stay for the chorus


----------



## prudence

3.14/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice, I like that.


----------



## uffie

5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10 it was alright,


----------



## AnnaM

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not bad I think the female singer helped make it a better song than it would've been without her.


----------



## march_hare

Ahem, Sparks are geniuses!!!
Anyhoo...

7.5/10 .. nice n relaxing.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 bored me


----------



## enzo

-/10 you already posted that song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 would've loved some vocals to go along with that nice music. :kma


----------



## BlazingLazer

5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 nice!

and now I'm posting this again because I was really hoping SOMEONE ELSE other than ENZO would comment on it.


----------



## Toad Licker

I don't know what it is about his lyrics to most of his songs but I just can't get into them, though this one was probably the best song of his you've posted so far... 8.5/10 

This is a song about the 9/11 plane that the hijackers never got to crash into anything due to the bravery of the passengers that foiled their plans.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8.5/10 nice, really liked the intrumental and the vocals complimented them perfectly.

the last kanye west songs i'm going to put up.


----------



## march_hare

3/10 - sorry mate. Just can't see the appeal.

RIP Bert


----------



## lad

.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Your ratings are to be expected because it's such a drastic change from the music you're used to hearing. A lot of our personal taste are developed through exterior factors largely involving our environment and the little things that go into it. That's why one region, that plays one kind of music would be reacted differently to another that plays a completely different type of music. Personal taste is influenced through our development so it's no wonder why music sounds differently to people of different generations and regions. That's why you have Tommo on here, who likes lil wayne, giving zero's for every vid posted on here. 

Many of the kanye west songs I posted up are considered hiphop classics in the hiphop community, but of course they would sound different to someone who was not of the hiphop community. That's why I find this forum interesting because I like hearing what non hiphop fans think of em. If I didn't then I wouldn't have bothered and just link some songs the majority of people on here would probably. With me, I have in the past few years acquired a taste for many different genres beyond my first musical exposures. I now listen to many different types of music that I normally wouldn't have had I still been myself 6 or 7 years ago. 

So all is good, I wasn't expecting any really high ratings judging by the links many were posting up, I just wanted to get yalls opinions on em so everything is all and well. And besides you liked one of the songs and appreciated to others for what they were so that's all that really matters. 

Anyways on with the rating
5.5/10 his voice left much to be desired imo but the instrumental was relaxing which I really liked. its funny looking back on this but 6 years ago, I probably would have given this a 1 lol.

country-rap for the win


----------



## enzo

A. It has _nothing_ to do with genre. 
B. Kanye isn't classic rap, at all. Far from it.

8.5/10 for Bubba. That was a great album.

great cover of a _classic_


----------



## march_hare

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> Your ratings are to be expected because it's such a drastic change from the music you're used to hearing.


I do listen to some hip-hop / rap occasionally - for instance I posted a Busdriver track a while back, I think he is pretty awesome. And I like older stuff like NWA, Public Enemy, Wu Tang Clan. Are they cool anymore? lol

All of what you said is true, it's often the case with music that when you first start listening to a genre you'll find it difficult to like straight away. However, there are always artists you're doing to think suck from said genres... !

I've been trying to post ones I think people will actually like to listen to, but there are some songs I love that I assume that the vast majority of people on first listen would rate with a fat zero, so I haven't posted them. Maybe I should give it a go as you are doing haha.

--

6.5/10 for the above song... enjoyed it.


----------



## tommo1234

0/10


----------



## tommo1234

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 love her voice. her facial expressions were kind of annoying but overall great song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 great song I really liked it.


----------



## Sain

8.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10


----------



## march_hare

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love classic rock! :banana


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10 It started out nice in the first 10 seconds then quickly took a turn for the worse imo.

if you cant take the music or the yeilling, then just listen to the story thats being told. this is honestly one of the best songs I ever heard in my life, its one of the most creative, emotional and multi dimentional songs I ever heard from any genre.

NOTE: this video was FAN made, it was for a college project according to the uploader.


----------



## AnnaM

9/10 one of my fave Eminem songs


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 some great stuff being posted today. :yay


----------



## AnnaM

7/10 pretty nice ^^


----------



## BlazingLazer

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 odd but I kinda liked it.


----------



## Sain

7/10


----------



## dullard

9/10 It has been far too long since I last listened to Captain Beefheart. I really have to delve deeper into his discography. I haven't heard this album but I really enjoyed this song.

Edit: That shows me for leaving the tab open for too long without posting haha. 
7/10, I hadn't heard much Arcade Fire since Funeral. I saw a surprise show here in Toronto earlier this year and they perform super well live. This is a really popular song and I enjoy it quite a bit. Goes to show that good music can make it to the top.






Chad Vangaalen makes pretty excellent videos for his songs. I am actually seeing him live next Friday, it should be a good time.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 beautiful song. :cry


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 never could get into arcade fire

the womens voice in the backround and the chorus make this song imo


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not too damn bad

Ok InTheWorldOfNim I'll see your country rap and raise you some hiphop/rap bluegrass!


----------



## march_hare

5/10 ... pretty cool. I'd rather just listen to the bluegrass though lol


----------



## rawfulz

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

toad licker, the gangstagrass song didn't really mesh well imo, the rapping didn't flow good at all imo and the instrumental wasn't even in tune with the rapping so im going to have to give that a 2/10.

this song i'm going to rate it a 4/10, I didn't like the singing and to me it sounded likeit was in the same tone the whole song.






rock version


----------



## tommo1234

4/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 That was awesome, haven't heard any of his music in a while I'll have to look up this cd.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. Pretty awesome song.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 wasn't catchy enough for an 8 rating but I liked it

this song really should have been on the album


----------



## march_hare

2/10 ... Grating :-S


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 cute song.


----------



## shadowmask

8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10, bored me and I hated his voice


----------



## Nefury

4/10 not my sort of thing


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 the lead singers voice isn't very impressive but that girl has an amazing voice.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5.5/10 I was loving the song then that dudes voice came in, then it got on my nerves, then as it went on it started to et even worse, then it got to the point of horror, fearing that my dreams would be intruded with this horrific voice, then the womens voice came in and redeemed itself allowing me to excuse the horrible voice, then her voice went off and it the dude with the horrible voice came back again so I tuned it out and listend to the instrumental, then it annoyed me again because I found the tuning of his voice to be difficult because of how huanting, hellish and appalling it was so the song dropped in quality then thankfully the womens voice came in again to aid my ears from that horrible sound, then just like that she abandoned me but luckly the dudes voice stopped horrifying my ears with its horrific voice saving only the instrumental for me to love and enjoy again. (for those who don't understand, this sentence wass PURPOSLY written as run on)

anyways yeah, I could never get into deathcore, I think I only liked one deathcore song of everything I heard and even that annoyed me if I could remember.


----------



## tommo1234

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not quite my type of music but he sings it well.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5.10 usually this style of singing connects with me but here it just didn't for some reason. she just wasn't hitting the right notes for me.

OFWGKTA

OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll


----------



## danberado

3/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Cat Montgomery

8/10


----------



## enzo

6/10

Its amazing how much Dream Theater varies, but this one wasn't for me.


----------



## Gunter

5/10
I Actually enjoyed it, not my genre, but ME GUSTA . I'd put it onto my iPod but i would probably press next everytime
*The Weeknd*


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 not normally my thing but I like her voice, nice song.


----------



## enzo

8/10, nice, vampires arent my thing, but i liked that. catchy. might be singing it in my sleep.

reminded me of this, one of my favs.


----------



## march_hare

8/10


----------



## AnnaM

6/10 not really my type of music


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6.5/10

PLEASE RATE BOTH INDIVIDUALY PLEASE

again if you do not like the music, listen the the lyrics because it narrates a story.

97 bonnie and clyde






this is the same song only it has a different beat. also its under a different name called "just the two of us". personaly I like this version better because with this beat and the lyrics behind it, gives it this demented daycare type atmophere.


----------



## Gunter

First Version: 6/10 At first i gave it a higher rating but compared to the second one i see why you like the second one better i like that version better too. I remember this album too surprisngly since i was only like a couple years old, i heard it from my older brother and when i got older i sorta now realize what eminem is talkin bout. This bond between is daughter and him has always been present within his songs, atleast back in the day
Second Version: 8/10

Marsha Ambrosius, The song and video is about basically that bullying is wrong, but bullying that is always pertaining to someone's sexuality even towards a straight person is always evident(the video basically depicts Why cant people just live how they want as long as their not hurting anyone else) I encourage you to really listen to the lyrics and the actions of the people in the video after what they discovered about this dude ^_^


----------



## Nefury

i appreciate the message but i don't like the song so 5/10 for me


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## danberado

6/10. I like the intro. Then it got a little stuffy, picked up a bit at the end.

Where in Phil Elverum out-emos the world:


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10


----------



## FrightOrFlight

Newbie here - I can't seem to get the youtube embedded videos to work. Don't you just put the url between the youtube markup?


----------



## danberado

Put all the letters/numbers _after_ the = sign in the video's web address between the opening and closing brackets (delete the rest of the url). Confused me when I started posting videos too.


----------



## FrightOrFlight

^^^Thanks dan!

For intheworld's video: 3/10 (not my preferred style of music)


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice.


----------



## xTKsaucex

meh, 4/10


----------



## el flaco

not bad 7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10


----------



## subzero0

4/10 the instrumental is catchy but the rapping kinda sucks.


----------



## candiedsky

(@ i love seinfeld, 5/10.)^



BetaBoy90 said:


>


Awwww no this is the best song on the album, besides Yulia! 10/10.


----------



## Syndacus

5/10 - Might take a few other songs by them to get me into it..


----------



## secreta

Otherwise good, but I didn't like the singer's voice 8/10


----------



## Syndacus

4/10 - Not one of my fav. songs...or albums


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 that was nice.


----------



## tommo1234

2/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10

this is a FAN made video. again if you don't like the music, listen to the lyrics because it narrates a story like a dark comedy.


----------



## Nefury

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not bad and the song has a nice message to it.


----------



## prudence

5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

2/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

3/10

Plan B The Recluse Nero remix is well worth listening to


----------



## candiedsky

9/10, nice beat






:lol


----------



## AnnaM

6/10 that was interesting.. lol


----------



## tommo1234

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Always the same overused rap cliches in every song....


----------



## AnnaM

8/10 lovely ^^


----------



## tommo1234

7/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8.5/10.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10


----------



## prudence

9/10 Nice!


----------



## Nefury

8/10, very nice, reminds me of placebo


----------



## Syndacus

7/10 - catchy


----------



## BlazingLazer

8/10. Great, somewhat overlooked song by the Joke (and I think my intro to them too!).


----------



## tommo1234

4/10


----------



## shadowmask

5.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 cool song


----------



## tommo1234

nice...7/10


----------



## Syndacus

1/10 - Can't stand Drake






xD


----------



## BlazingLazer

4.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 i liked that

I think the third verse is the funniest verse in the song


----------



## xTKsaucex

8/10- loved that


----------



## shadowmask

6/10


----------



## tommo1234

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 this was better than his last one you posted but I still can't get into his lyrics.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5.5/10 started nice, but got a little boring as it went on

unfortunatly, he never says ****** with the ER at the end in the whole song, only the slang version which is a little dissapointing lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 it was ok but nothing special.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 nice!

I put the vid with the wrong video up, damnet

heres the actual video






one of the few lil wayne songs I like






heres bow wows version, I like this one better better






"damn Rico, you shot that *****" lol


----------



## tommo1234

nice 6.5/10


----------



## AnnaM

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 didn't move me like it should

this is a colin munroe remix of kanye wests Flashing lights but I think its SICK!!! (the furst verse mainly, the second verse doesn't do it for me but the first verse is good enough)






heres the original song by kanye west, NOTE: only rate the first vid, not this one because I already put this up originaly.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

6/10


----------



## Syndacus

6/10 - LULZ


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10 EEEWWWWW deathcore, ugh, can't stand deathcore. the girls voice was nice but....


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I think I kinda liked that one. :b

Russian Nu Metal.


----------



## Syndacus

7/10 - Pretty cool if only I knew what they were saying...


----------



## ImWeird

4/10 Kind of scared me.


----------



## shadowmask

4.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 can't tell what the heck he's saying.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5.5/10 her voice got a little stale towards the end and I didn't really like the backround music. in terms of midevil music, this is one of the weaker ones imo.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10. Cage is pretty awesome.


----------



## estse

7/10 talented big cats


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> 7/10. Cage is pretty awesome.


is this your first exposure to cage and his music?

6/10 pretty entertaining


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 cool song


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 liked it 

from my hometown, Pittsburgh (home of the six rangs)


----------



## xTKsaucex

6/10, not bad






cant get enough of this one recently. I love Ellie Goulding too much


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10 pretty nice


----------



## Double Indemnity

5/10. I don't really like white rappers, but I've heard worse. 

I like change up the lyrics to include Xanax and Cymbalta...


----------



## Nefury

8/10 love moz


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

3/10 I couldn't understand it and it was kinda boring


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> is this your first exposure to cage and his music?
> 
> 6/10 pretty entertaining


Nope. I seen Cage twice live. He puts on a show. A lot of rappers falter live but not him. He's better. Definitely recommend you go to one of his shows especially if you are a fan.

4.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 that was nice


----------



## Nefury

8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10


----------



## successful

^9.5/10. 
His "strange clouds" song is better though...smoking on that strong,That arnold schwarzenegger :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10

For halloween.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 awsome

personaly I think all the hate limp bizkit is undeserving.


----------



## Syndacus

5/10 - gets boring after awhile.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I've heard several of their songs and haven't disliked one, I really need to check out their cd's.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 I liked that


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 nice and mellow, not bad.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

8/10 Catchy and nice sounding


----------



## Syndacus

6/10 - Not a fan of their older stuff...


----------



## Pialicious88

2/10


----------



## Syndacus

1/10 - Before there was Justin Bieber, there was that group. Voice is the same, music is the same, both crap.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

2/10 the music sounds.. kinda good but its missing something


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## enzo

7/10 not bad.


----------



## danberado

I actually liked that quite a bit. Andrea Zollo kind of invokes a less grating Brian Molko. The music was good too. Might have to look into this group.

8/10.


----------



## enzo

9/10 Awesome! In addition to Byrne, it was just great.






I should really be into more Sonic Youth than I am.


----------



## danberado

6/10. Sonic Youth has been a sticking point for me for years. Its almost like they're by-the-book avant-garde, which frequently comes across as somewhat lazy, and not compelling to listen too. This track no different.

This track reminds me of sonic youth quite a bit, but I like it:


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 nice!


----------



## danberado

Think we had a traffic jam InTheWorldOfNiM!

Nice track. I give it 7/10 and sheepishly repost my video.


----------



## enzo

6/10. Sounds a lot like Suicide, but less.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## AgBjBeAF

7/10. Nice.


----------



## heroin

5/10. Decent enough, but not really to my taste.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 <3 The Stone Roses! :banana


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10

this feels like its a method man track featuring fred durst more so than the other way around :blank:blank

fred dursts voice is funny


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. Took me back in time.


----------



## BlazingLazer

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

I love this song it is weird hearing it sung jazzy but he sings it well enough to give it an... 8/10 :b


----------



## Lmatic3030

9/10

I really enjoyed that song. The singers voice reminds me Joanna Newsom a little bit.


----------



## enzo

6/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10:yes


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 sorry it's full of the same old rap cliches which is a big turnoff for me when it comes to hip hop/rap.


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 didn't like the voice, the instrumental was tame and the gutiar solo kinda sucked imo.

her battle raping skills are pretty poor:no :sus :teethbut this is pretty good imo.


----------



## enzo

1/10 Unbearable.






^real hiphop artist.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

enzo said:


> 1/10 Unbearable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^real hiphop artist.


LOL honestly, your rating was higher than I expected lol, I knew no one was going to like that but fortunately for me, I can hear some good quality in it but for a particular taste.

anyways 6.5/10 the beat helped give this song a feeling which worked for me. one of the better songs from her that I like but her rhyme scheme still needs serious work, a bit too basic even for a few of the multis she was spitting. but anyways

Nitty Scott> Jean Grey






now this is a REAL hiphop artist, he's actually ORIGINAL and that goes for style, beats and multi's (especially multi's).


----------



## enzo

I gotta admit, he's pretty dope, but ain't original. Not sure if original can be done any more. Nice hit on Oddfuture, I'd like to see where that goes. The posters and stickers were pretty cool though. All in all, I love how these flows are making it back through the net. Radio n TV has to catch up.

8/10

Not sure what you mean by Jean Grae though. She probably has the closest thing to an original rhyme scheme atm.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7.5/10.


----------



## enzo

9/10. Love it. Adding them to the list.

Don't know if I shared this, but I can't help it after that song.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

enzo said:


> 9/10. Love it. Adding them to the list.
> 
> Don't know if I shared this, but I can't help it after that song.


I'm glad you do! GBV is awesome!

5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 that just might be the best non live song you've posted of them.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Pretty good


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10 it was alright ill say


----------



## Syndacus

1/10 - Not my thing..


----------



## Lmatic3030

2/10

Naaaaah


----------



## enzo

Del *thumbs up*... Pre '94 rap is hard for me to enjoy. 6/10

Your namesake... (i think)


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 not bad but didn't really grab me.


----------



## AnnaM

9/10 :clap


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 skyler grey usually bores me but this was pretty nice

the chorus is what makes this song to be honest because the rick ross flow does nothing for me but I find this to be a pretty nice listen and the video is pretty nice.


----------



## jessi500

6/10 liked the video itself, iffy about the song though


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 <3 Sublime and Gwen Stefani's voice fit really well with that song.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10 song was a little iffy for me but it was an alright listen


----------



## Scorpmw90

10/10 Love that song!


----------



## jessi500

8/10... Beyonce is one of the only "pop icons" I have respect for anymore


----------



## successful

5/10. Love some SOAD songs, just not that one.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10 couldn't get into it, the voice annoyed me, the instruments bored me. just couldn't get anything out of it.

least favorite song off the K.I.D.S mixtape but I still like it.


----------



## StevenCutler83

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 nice


----------



## BlazingLazer

5/10


----------



## tommo1234

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 no better than the song of his I rated yesterday morning. :b


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10.


----------



## jessi500

3/10

My cousin :teeth (no idk what he was trying to accomplish with this lol)


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 that is quite the odd song.


----------



## shadowmask

5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

4/10.


----------



## Event Horizon

7/10


----------



## successful

1/10 ....hahaah wtf!
Actually it was decent until he turned around, grabbed the mic and started saying random stuff.


----------



## Event Horizon

Lol how dare you. you have to skip a minute on that 122 hours of fear video to get to the good stuff.

5/10 for your lloyd banks song.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## jessi500

6/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

He doesn't have the best voice around but it is fun music so 8/10


----------



## Absolution

5/10. Not really my taste. Too top 40 radio-ish for me.


----------



## xTKsaucex

4/10 meh


----------



## Lmatic3030

5/10 not good not bad


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6.5 pretty nice






includes a kanye west sample from song two words.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 not bad at all I kinda liked it. :b


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Toad Licker said:


> 7.5/10 not bad at all I kinda liked it. :b


[EDITED] .5/10, kinda liked that


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8.5/10. That song was fun. OH HELL NO!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice.


----------



## Nefury

surprisingly, I liked it. 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not bad


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5.5/10 volcals kinda ruined it for me

I think I'v been in this store before LOL


----------



## mcmuffinme

"I smoke weed, eat yogurt", lol

fun song, i'll give it a 7/10





Suicide Machine by Elliott Smith


----------



## Nefury

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 kind of reminds me of an 80's song, I loved the 80's. 

For your amusement or horror...


----------



## Nefury

Toad Licker said:


> 8//10 kind of reminds me of an 80's song, I loved the 80's.
> 
> For your amusement or horror...


yeah robert smith does that


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Toad Licker said:


> 8//10 kind of reminds me of an 80's song, I loved the 80's.
> 
> For your amusement or horror...


8/10. Is that an AC/DC song? I have to do it.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 bored me






dudes also a great battle rapper


----------



## Lmatic3030

8/10 Never heard of Soul Khan. I'm gonna have to look more into his discography. Thank you InTheWorldOfNiM


----------



## Nefury

6/10






LOL


----------



## Xtraneous

LOL


----------



## Toad Licker

6.5/10 She has a nice enough voice but I'm not a big fan of that type of music.


----------



## pancake111

6.5/10 Not really the kind of music I like, but not bad.


----------



## tommo1234

That seriously has damaged my ears lol. 0/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

1/10.

That was seriously bad music. Drake tried to sound like Marvin, but even with all the electronic effects, he still NOT EVEN CLOSE.


----------



## Nefury

that was brilliant lol 9/10


----------



## jockohomo

Kinda slow


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10. Gotta listen and rate the video above you


----------



## successful

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> 1/10.
> 
> That was seriously bad music. Drake tried to sound like Marvin, but even with all the electronic effects, he still NOT EVEN CLOSE.


Bad music? WUTTTT?
Ah i hated that song at first too, but after a few listens it's Pretty good. Definitely a song you probably have to listen on weed, lean, or pills first before you can enjoy it though.

Wondeing boy poet ^ 6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 that was nice.


----------



## jockohomo

5.5/10





Too many words


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10


----------



## stewie

1/10


----------



## FUBAR

stewie said:


> 1/10


I love RHCP, 8/10.


----------



## stewie

FUBAR said:


> I love RHCP, 8/10.


8.5/10 not sure i like it


----------



## jockohomo

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 not normally my type of music but I liked it.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

successful said:


> Bad music? WUTTTT?
> Ah i hated that song at first too, but after a few listens it's Pretty good. Definitely a song you probably have to listen on weed, lean, or pills first before you can enjoy it though.
> 
> Wondeing boy poet ^ 6.5/10


hahahaha, the sizzurp. 10/10 for saying that. :b I'll give it a chance.

5/10.


----------



## ballroomblitz

9/10





I think we all know this one.


----------



## jockohomo

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10 the instrumental was a little on the boring side but overall it was alright.

OFWGKTA

[OddFutreWolfGangKillThemAll]

2:12 - 2:28 BEST PART!!!!!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 consistantly nice songs from you. 

Jewish rap anyone?


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 upone reading "jewish rap anyone" I was prepared to introduce you to a "real jewish rap song" but theres nothing bad I could say about this beside the black womens singing part which I didn't like and felt was unecessary but the beginning and the rap was good enough for me so unfortunatly I am unable to reply with a smart *** comment, oh well anyways NICE!!!:yes

this song makes me want to make my crushes name my password LOL


----------



## Nefury

3/10


----------



## successful

^ 10/10


----------



## Lmatic3030

1/10 cant get down with that song at all.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

successful said:


> ^ 10/10


WOW that song REALLY got a ten out of you, are you serious, that song is more like a 6.5 to me. theres only 2 songs of that album I would give a perfect 10, everything else just sounds average to me, oh well I guesss I just dont get it it but the illmatic stans are irritating me,

poster above, that song bored me to be honest so I'm going to give it a 3.5/10

anyways @serious and the guy who posted halftime, heres a REAL 90s classic (nice lil wayne song by the way, though I feel kanye would have made better use for that sample in the chorus though)


----------



## Nefury

YOYOYO SUP WORLDOFNIM BRAH HERES A REAL 90S CLASSIC FO YO ***

DANG SONG 3.5/10 HATERZ GON HATE


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Nefury said:


> YOYOYO SUP WORLDOFNIM BRAH HERES A REAL 90S CLASSIC FO YO ***
> 
> DANG SONG 3.5/10 HATERZ GON HATE


abby victor's crush on you>>>>>>aron carters crush on you

and shes from the same company who brought us rebecca black






oh and mark wahlberg back before he bacame mark wahlber>>>>>>>>overated illmatic


----------



## successful

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> WOW that song REALLY got a ten out of you, are you serious, that song is more like a 6.5 to me. theres only 2 songs of that album I would give a perfect 10, everything else just sounds average to me, oh well I guesss I just dont get it it but the illmatic stans are irritating me


Yeah it takes a while to get used to Illmatic. The only song i actually liked on the album was "Lifes a *****" at first until i started listening to it more then once to see what that hype about.

but yeah Nas-Take it in blood>>>>>Any songs on Illmatic.

Ehh eminem is one of the most overrated rappers imo.

^Marky Mark 6/10


----------



## AnnaM

4/10.. really not my type of music


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 I'm sorry but that was hard to listen to.


----------



## iBlaze

4/10...Kind of sounds likecountry rock, idk. I didn't like it though, not my style.






Great song with a great message.

Edit: Not sure how to embed a video on this forum...other forums have just done it for me.


----------



## jockohomo

6/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

successful said:


> Yeah it takes a while to get used to Illmatic. The only song i actually liked on the album was "Lifes a *****" at first until i started listening to it more then once to see what that hype about.
> 
> but yeah Nas-Take it in blood>>>>>Any songs on Illmatic.
> 
> Ehh eminem is one of the most overrated rappers imo.
> 
> ^Marky Mark 6/10


you didn't like that em song the hell???:wtf

I like alot of nas's songs, he just never really WOWed me as a lyricist, enimem has, I personaly think artists like common and lupe are better and more creative with their lyrics than nas is. not only that but nas's flow is one of the weakest alongst the greats imo, his flow pales in comparison to tupacs and I think tupac is one of the most overated artist in hiphop. in the creative department interms of lyrics, production, style, flow he is seriously lacking which is a bit of a turn off for me when listening to him. I don't mean to take anything away from nas, I just think people overate him too much. I guess you just really have to like the style.

take it in blood was one of my least favorites of it was written, I couldn't get into it at all, every song off illmatic>>>>>>>>take it in blood, lol oh and I forgot to give my praise to nas but the world is yours and it aint hard to tell are one of my TOP TEN FAVORITE hiphop songs ever so yeah it aint hard to tell and the world is yours>>>>>>>>>>>>TIMES100000take it in blood or any other nas track for the matter, agian not taking anything away from other nas tracks because I like quite a lot of em.

Nice kendrick lemmar track by the way, I forgot I actually liked some songs off section 80 lol, yeah, I wasn't very crazy about it, it just kinda bored me, lil b's "Im Gay">>>>>>Section 80 but yea, Great track id give that song an 8.5/10

^the Fall - Totally Wired 4/10 it bored me sry, I still got some entertainment out of it, the instrumental had some nice peices in it just overall felt kinda underwhelming


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## tommo1234

That song depresses me. 2/10


----------



## shadowmask

3.5/10


----------



## Syndacus

4/10 - Great instrumental, the voice killed it for me...regardless of how nice the lyrics are.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 great song.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

^nothing came up

creepy song, listwen to the whole thing because it's creepy


----------



## jockohomo

Post screwed up before.

2/10 Irgendwo Anders. Sorry, *really* hate this kind of MTV love song/video.

3/10 Probably shouldn't rate rap songs, its not my thing


----------



## AnnaM

8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10


----------



## AnnaM

5/10


----------



## lad

4/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10

Puscifer is a side project of Maynard James Keenan from the bands Tool and A Perfect Circle.

The female singer in this song is Milla Jovovich the actress from Resident Evil.


----------



## jockohomo

7/10, Funky


----------



## Nefury

7/10


----------



## jockohomo

Embedding disabled


----------



## Nefury

yeah just press the video link then rofl, jesus christ.


----------



## The Bleu

9/10 That was epic!


----------



## Lmatic3030

8/10 :boogie


----------



## Syndacus

5/10 - not in the mood for it..


----------



## BlazingLazer

5/10 - the string section was nice, but I'm not into the Dethklok/Metalocalypse shtick


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 kind of has a james bond feel to it.

Not normally my type of music but I just can't get enough of Karin Dreijer Andersson's voice (The Knife and Fever Ray).


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10, but only for the instrumental, the womens voice made me want to murder her with a sludgehammer.

for the ignorant, this song is SUPPOSED to not make sense, everyline is suppose to be a contradiction hint "I'm a walking paradox"


----------



## ImWeird

6/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 sorry I couldn't even finish listening to that one.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 bored me


----------



## shadowmask

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 awesome song.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5.5/10 kinda liked the beginning but the rest sorta bored me a bit.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I really like Everlast this isn't his best stuff but it was still very good. :duck


----------



## jacksondoug3

8/10 that was really good. love the blues.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10

this song is 2 songs in one, so I am going to need you to rate them seperatly, second song starts at 1:34,

note: the second song that comes on is the first songs beat backwards, different lyrics but the beat is just backwards.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

1. 9/10.

2. 5/10.

Together, 8/10. Like how the first flowed into 2nd.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## jockohomo

6/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10 wasn't too crazy about that one


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## tommo1234

Relaxing. 7/10


----------



## Pialicious88

2/10
i don't like lil wayne


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ

*Kinda old school ... 5/10*


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10


----------



## jockohomo

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## shadowmask

6/10


----------



## BlazingLazer

7.75/10


----------



## KumagoroBeam

7.5/10 Not bad.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. Awesome song, album and band.


----------



## eppe

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10

the Nas of pittburgh.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. I see why he's the Nas of Pittsburgh.


----------



## tommo1234

4/10


----------



## scriabin221

00000000000000/10
Unlistenable.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 not quite my thing. :duck


----------



## jockohomo

LOL Fission

6/10





I'm not here, this isn't happening


----------



## eppe

5/10


----------



## jockohomo

5.5/10, Nicely homoerotic


----------



## The Lost Boy

3/10....meh





3/


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10.

M83-8/10.


----------



## The Lost Boy

4/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10. That was fun.


----------



## scriabin221

7/10 Not Usually what I would listen to, but nice.


----------



## Marakunda

6/10, it's just not my style. That's not to say it was bad though, it was alright.

Alright how about some "woe is me" stuff, eh?
Here ya go...






Some pretty sad stuff, but I enjoy songs like this from time to time. :b


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

4/10.


----------



## fonz

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 not bad, I'm a big fan of 80's music.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5.10 bored me a bit, nothing really captured my ear

and she is the hiphop Ke$ha of pittsburgh

NOTE this isn't the real entry because I dont think anyone would like this, I do but this is not a real entry, the following is my actual entry.

the beat kinda sounds like somthing from crash bandicoot, CTR to be specific which could be apart of why I like this song






here is the actual entry, this is the one I want you to rate ok


----------



## prudence

Wow, like this a lot 8.5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 nice little tune. :boogie

(Warning: Explicit lyrics)


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. What a scorned woman, it was cool because of all the psychedelia.


----------



## jockohomo

5/10

If Quentin Tarantino made a music video....



_How can we win when fools can be kings?
_


----------



## eppe

6/10 Liked the feel of the video


----------



## Toad Licker

Odd video, great song though 9/10.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 liked her voice


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 that was pretty good.


----------



## Syndacus

8/10 - not bad, gotta look them up more...


----------



## Darth Smittius

Newish Black Keys single

8.5/10 for the song
10/10 for the video:boogie


----------



## eppe

8/10 Liked the Video


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 I kinda liked the instrumental but sher voice was weak imo


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Sorry but that didn't go over well with my ears. :duck

A little rockin' blues, recorded when she was just 13 years old.


----------



## jockohomo

3/10, Apologies. Sounds like overplayed radio to me





_Who are the ones we kept in charge? Killers, thieves & LAWYERS_


----------



## eppe

7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. I like that.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5.5/10 everythoing from instrumental to the vocals sounded average to me


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 meh, I used to like Eminem back when but if that's the best he can do now he might as well hang it up.

Since we're heading into that time of year here's an xmas song.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Nice.


----------



## eppe

7/10



Toad Licker said:


> Since we're heading into that time of year here's an xmas song.


----------



## Syndacus

2/10 - That's even worse than the xmas music i have playing at work...


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Toad Licker said:


> 5/10 meh, I used to like Eminem back when but if that's the best he can do now he might as well hang it up.
> 
> Since we're heading into that time of year here's an xmas song.


WTF!:wtf you also said that kanye west song "Late" was unbearable which makes me really question your taste lol

"I used to like Eminem back when but if that's the best he can do now he might as well hang it up"

you must have not been an avid listener then because that **** is OLD, very old, obviously that is 90s STYLE hiphop made in that very time that style was dominant (1995) and the song is dope as ****. infinit is an underground album that came out before eminem ever blew up. the albums content and overall style was different from his later to be known slim shady style from when he blew up. infinit style was inspired mostly from rappers such as AZ, and nas. This style is much different from what he makes now,

if you want an idea of the style eminem is using NOW here are a few songs that will give you that idea. these songs are also much different from his slim shady days just so you know.

his voice is also a bit deeper than his voice on that maxin song






and you had to of heard this one, over 400 million views











^dude above, 4/10 I hate the growling and I hate the screaming. it would have gotten a 2 if I didn't like the parts where the women was singing and the instrumental.

I'm going to repost this song for someone else because Toad Licker doesn't have taste






and if toad licker wants to respond again, then here is a song off the same album that is a true 90s classic and if you don't like it, you have no busness ever calling yourself an eminem fan.:bat


----------



## Toad Licker

I never claimed I was a fan, I said I used to like him back when. And as far as taste it's that we have different tastes in music. All you post is a small range of music while I like a wide variety of music, rap isn't my thing so it's difficult to find anything I'd give a good rating to.  (I should also add that generally rap, country, etc. don't usually get good ratings in this thread anyway so...)

(Oh and also I usually give a higher rating than most because of my wide variety in musical taste while I get low ratings from people with narrow tastes in music, it's just how it goes)

BTW This isn't much better than yesterday's post 6.5/10


----------



## Sanctus

8/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10.


----------



## eppe

6/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Toad Licker said:


> I never claimed I was a fan, I said I used to like him back when. And as far as taste it's that we have different tastes in music. All you post is a small range of music while I like a wide variety of music, rap isn't my thing so it's difficult to find anything I'd give a good rating to.  (I should also add that generally rap, country, etc. don't usually get good ratings in this thread anyway so...)
> 
> (Oh and also I usually give a higher rating than most because of my wide variety in musical taste while I get low ratings from people with narrow tastes in music, it's just how it goes)
> 
> BTW This isn't much better than yesterday's post 6.5/10


I am well aware of everything you said; my post was mostly tongue in cheek. That's how the post was meant to come off but I wanted to present a clear distinction of ems 90s style rap from the pop style he uses today. Anyways I was already aware that rap was among your least favorite, that's pretty obvious, the post really wasn't meant to be taken serious. My response in that post was more like how someone reacts to someone saying their favorite song sucks then responding back in a playful manner that their musical taste sucks, I've responded like that in quite a few posts before in this thread. I realize people have different tastes in music; I made an earlier post explaining that to another poster here, I respect all opinion when those opinions are given with an equal amount of respect. My musical preferences are probably as vast as yours but I do not add most of them because only reason I restrict my entries to a particular style is so that I can learn what people who do not generally listen to hip-hop, think of them. I did the same thing on a thread similar to this on another forum (hiphop forum). I just enjoy hearing people's thoughts on songs whose style belongs to a genre they do not generally favor. it's also a bit of an experiment which is why I usually try put hiphop songs that incorporate other forms of music but anyways, the post was simply tongue in cheek, not meant to be taken serious.

Another thing, I understand that hiphop is rarity for you when it comes to finding something you like, but what I don't understand is how one can say an artist should just hang it up after listening to a song he/she disliked when he/she rarely ever listens to rap in the first place. 

guy above ^8.5 I really liked that


----------



## Toad Licker

Well in my opinion his early stuff was far superior to what you've been posting so that's why I said what I said, No worries though we're good. 

Ok I liked the hell out of that one... 9/10 :duck


----------



## shadowmask

6/10


----------



## eppe

7/10


----------



## Pialicious88

cityboy said:


> 7/10


4/10


----------



## Escape Artist

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 awesome song.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## jockohomo

5/10

And now for something completely different


----------



## eppe

7/10 now i'm questioning my taste


----------



## enzo

5/10


----------



## Syndacus

7/10 - nice...


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## nork123

6.5/10

tripppppy


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. That was a tripfest.


----------



## Syndacus

5/10 - Couldn't get into Grateful Dead...


----------



## Amanda123

5/10.


----------



## Nefury

7/10


----------



## successful

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice.


----------



## shadowmask

5.5/10


----------



## Syndacus

8/10 - One of my favorite KSE songs.


----------



## stewie

4/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Toad Licker said:


> Well in my opinion his early stuff was far superior to what you've been posting so that's why I said what I said, No worries though we're good.
> 
> Ok I liked the hell out of that one... 9/10 :duck


Had a feeling you would, so far I have been pretty spot on with my predictions. Of all the people I can remember (and some random folk) I have been able to guess what their rating would be. Only one that really surprised me was the song "late" by kanye west. You gave it a 2 and said it was a unbearable, I thought it would get at least a gotten 5 - 7 around 6. Especially since you gave "I wonder" a 7.5
This is the song just so you remember what im talking about





guy above ^6.5

Finally a female asian rapper that actually speaks english.


----------



## uffie

1/10


----------



## Syndacus

2/10 - pssh...crap alt rock...


----------



## Nefury

1/10


----------



## eppe

5/10


----------



## Nefury

great tune 8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5.5/10 it was kinda meh for me but I still liked many parts.


----------



## uffie

the limit "t" as "t" approaches infinity of e^-100t ha


----------



## Nefury

5/10, i hate that i liked that.. @ Worldofnim

4/10 for previous commenter lol, we posted at same time so it looked like i rated your song ¬_¬


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## helicon1

7/10


----------



## Nefury

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10

they took the video off youtube which pisses me off, so I'm stuck with this picture video


----------



## eppe

7/10


----------



## plusminusinfinity

cityboy said:


> 7/10


8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I really liked that going to check them out. :duck

Ok time for some silliness...


----------



## Syndacus

1/10 - no..just..no


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10 for the chorus


----------



## Toad Licker

The girl has a decent voice but overall it's full of the same old rap cliche lyrics which make for a boring song... 4/10


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5.5/10.


----------



## jockohomo

5/10


----------



## sa girl

^8/10


----------



## Absolution

Yikes, that was bad. 0/10.


----------



## eppe

9/10 gets better after every listen


----------



## tutliputli

8/10, love them and that song.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 meh!


----------



## Nefury

8/10 that was sick 

UK grime tune here, I want worldofnim to rate it if he's about! idk if you like UK rap / grime though


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10 Not something I'd listen to everyday.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 pleasant.

Protest song anyone?


----------



## thequietmanuk

Na not really 3/10 sorry not for me.


----------



## Lmatic3030

5/10 not my speed


----------



## eppe

5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## DirtyVest

Hmmm...not sure, its a nice tune but no vocals and doesn't really "go anywhere" although its a live performance, doesn't really do much for me.
5/10


----------



## Nefury

5/10


----------



## FUBAR

Hell Yeah. Daft Punk are legendary. 10/10


----------



## Nefury

8/10 *_*


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 very nice.


----------



## thequietmanuk

I like 8/10


----------



## kittenamos

8/10


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## Syndacus

9/10 - <3 Johnny Cash






If you know about Iris, pat yourself on the back.


----------



## PsychoticRyan




----------



## estse

6/10


----------



## jockohomo

Rate the video above next time Ryan

5/10





_YOu OWn mE_


----------



## eppe

6/10

10/10 for the video


----------



## jockohomo

lol man no fair, splitting up the rating like that

8/10, awesome


----------



## Nefury

7/10 nice and creepy video ^^


----------



## Absolution

7/10.


----------



## Lmatic3030

9/10 love the black keys


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 not too bad.


----------



## Nefury

7/10. at the start I was like "uhm this is kinda boring" but left it on and tabbed to some other things and eventually found myself tapping my foot along


----------



## StevenCutler83

You Tube wouldn't let me watch the video, got a "Embedding disabled by request" message.


----------



## shelbster18

8/10 They sound pretty good live.


----------



## shadowmask

6/10


----------



## shelbster18

9/10 I like the Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## Syndacus

5/10 - Interesting and mellow


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 not quite my thing.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Nefury said:


> 8/10 that was sick
> 
> UK grime tune here, I want worldofnim to rate it if he's about! idk if you like UK rap / grime though


nefury, I would rate that an 8/10, it got better as the song progressed. I like grime, when I was younger, the beats and accents used to annoy me but later on they really grew on me.

what do you think of this meshed up song of the tempa t and legend of zelda, sarias theme






guy above^

7.5/10


----------



## Nefury

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> nefury, I would rate that an 8/10, it got better as the song progressed. I like grime, when I was younger, the beats and accents used to annoy me but later on they really grew on me.
> 
> what do you think of this meshed up song of the tempa t and legend of zelda, sarias theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy above^
> 
> 7.5/10


LMAO mate that's amazing, tempz makes me laugh so hard he's a legend. Glad you liked the Ghetts tune as well!


----------



## eppe

5/10



jockohomo said:


> lol man no fair, splitting up the rating like that


haha. the music sounded ok but i really liked the video.


----------



## zomgz

6/10

That was a really weird video but it was good.


----------



## jockohomo

4/10, not my kinda thing


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 nice song, cool video as well.


----------



## Nefury

8/10


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

5.5699


----------



## xTKsaucex

6/10


----------



## shadowmask

7/10






^lyrics are tongue-in-cheek btw


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.10 I hated the wispering parts but everything else was pretty nice minus some repetitivness of the voice.


----------



## Savril

1/10 wasn't into it.


----------



## Absolution

5/10. Meh, not my thing.


----------



## silentcliche

8/10. One of my favourite albums of the year.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 love her voice in this song.


----------



## eppe

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I'm not a big fan of her music, just not my type of music. This wasn't too bad I guess.


----------



## Nefury

6/10 not entirely my sort of thing


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 i liked that


----------



## shadowmask

8/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 sounded promising in the begining but then the momentum kinda died out for me towards the end.


----------



## Mr Mug

7/10 It makes me feel young again. Ah nostalgia.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Mr Mug

6/10 Not really my thing, though i do find some level of appeal in all bands that play acoustic guitars.


----------



## uffie

i got bored after this first minute. No song needs to be 8 minutes

2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 they remind of so many bands I can't name them all lol. 

Ok 12 days of christmas and I'm posting nothing but xmas songs until the 25th, so here goes:


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 lol


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not my type of music but it struck my Odd-O-Meter enough to like it.


----------



## shelbster18

8/10 I love Blink-182!


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10


----------



## Absolution

7/10. Was never a big fan of Eminem.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 not bad

More xmas music.


----------



## prudence

7/10


----------



## ExiledAstronaut

4/10 When it comes to music i have ADD so that was WAY to mellow for me lol

Even though i don't understand a word of what she says i still really like this song





(I'm not a wizard so i don't know how to embed videos)


----------



## Escape Artist

6/10

Good stuff, but for me requires chill mood. Good for studying or something.


----------



## g0t Anxiety

6.6


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## shelbster18

6 It was okay. I haven't listened to her in awhile.


----------



## FUBAR

ExiledAstronaut said:


> 4/10 When it comes to music i have ADD so that was WAY to mellow for me lol
> 
> Even though i don't understand a word of what she says i still really like this song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm not a wizard so i don't know how to embed videos)


It picks up after 2 minutes and has a nice groove it. 7.5/10






Listen to this. This is really soul-comforting music.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## scriabin221

7/10 Sweet song


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10


----------



## Mr Mug

5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 very nice.


----------



## Nefury

lol 5/10


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10

oldschool hiphop for the win


----------



## ExiledAstronaut

7/10 I'm not much of a hip hop kinda guy but still, its eminem

I don't really listen to a lot of mash-ups but this one is surprisingly good imo.
Considering how out there it is.


----------



## Rest or Real?

ExiledAstronaut said:


> 7/10 I'm not much of a hip hop kinda guy but still, its eminem
> 
> I don't really listen to a lot of mash-ups but this one is surprisingly good imo.
> Considering how out there it is.


7/10. Generally don't do mashups, but Adele and Skrillex both rock enough to merit above a six.






Dusky - Need You Back


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

She totally sucks but this song is odd enough that I actually kinda like it, 7/10.


----------



## helicon1

6/10. I like Travis, but that song not so much.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 didn't do much for me


----------



## g0t Anxiety

I enjoyed it considering I don't listen to that genre very often 6/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 bored me a bit


----------



## Toad Licker

He said it himself, lyrically he's not the best... it wasn't great but it wasn't too horrible either. 6.5/10


----------



## trendyfool

5/10, I found it a bit boring and I don't like that kind of christmas music.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10


----------



## snorts96

.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I liked that one. :b

Non traditional lyrics.


----------



## Mr Mug

8/10 I rather enjoyed that.


----------



## shadowmask

5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

5/10 wasn't expecting it to be a white female rapper all the way through.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10

More xmas music.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

jacksondoug3 said:


> 5/10 wasn't expecting it to be a white female rapper all the way through.


why do you say "all the way through"

7.5/10 liked it and I favored it cause I thought I heard a few things in there I could sample in the future.

go to 2:50 for a WTF moment






I went to school right down the road from where this was filmed, just saying


----------



## mapthesoul

6/10

Not really my type of music, a bit of an odd flow too, in my opinion. However it's interesting to see a female rapper, I don't see much of those!


----------



## Nefury

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 <3 The Birthday Massacre!


----------



## g0t Anxiety

Very epic, I didnt kno she remade that song. 9/10


----------



## jockohomo

7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. That was quite a conceptual music video, I love it.


----------



## NoIce

I'm in "a nice cream bar" in some part of America during summer...

7/10!


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10, I liked the video more than the song. weird video

song about social anxiety. for a homemade youtube rap, its among some of the best I'v seen imo. dude also sounds like he's eminem inspired which imo makes it even better for eminem has one of the most compelling rap styles imo.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

11/10. That was the most soul capturing rip I ever heard. That just describes social anxiety. Your the outcast, you know what they laughin' at, They ain't with you, they are just laughing at your ***, they ain't within you, they're behind your back, they're out to get you, so you stab them back....that chorus wow.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 We should all be sent somebody to love! 

A silly xmas song for you...


----------



## Nefury

haha 6/10


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## tommo1234

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## uffie

2/10 I dont like xmas music


----------



## xTKsaucex

5/10






love Blackmill


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## BlazingLazer

5/10


----------



## scriabin221

0_o Whoa. 5/10 It was a little all over the place, but interesting.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

7/10

I like Kanye, I do........but!


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10






another blackmill, love the new album


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 she has a beautiful voice.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Toad Licker said:


> 8.5/10 she has a beautiful voice.


word ;]


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10.


----------



## jockohomo

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10

back when everlast(****** ford) and eminem beefed with eachother. this vid contains both their diss tracks.

eminems track starts at 3:03


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I smack both dem ********!


----------



## Nefury

7/10


----------



## ferrellwolf

7.5/10 Bloc Party is pretty cool


----------



## Matomi

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice.


----------



## jockohomo

6.5/10


----------



## scriabin221

9/10 Hans Zimmer is great

[trollface]


----------



## jockohomo

7/10, not even jk. So audaciously primitive


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 if it hadn't said it was radiohead I'd have never guessed. :duck

Warning: Adult themed...


----------



## Nefury

dude... 4/10 lol


----------



## Josh90

4/10, can't get into it


----------



## BlazingLazer

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Nefury

10/10


----------



## scriabin221

7/10 No offence, I don't like it, but I can see why others people would like it.


----------



## shadowmask

6/10


----------



## ferrellwolf

7.5/10 Very haunting


----------



## Lmatic3030

10/10 that is my favorite song off of "Good Things"


----------



## successful

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

5/10






another chill one


----------



## BlazingLazer

6/10 Nice, decent, trancey stuff.


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## whiterabbit

6/10. It was nice enough.

On Soundcloud: Golden Bridge by Dean McPhee.

You have to listen to all 10 minutes but don't worry, it's easy listening.


----------



## ferrellwolf

9/10 I love instrumental guitar work.


----------



## BlazingLazer

5/10


----------



## Johny

6/10 I don't enjoy that category of music


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10


----------



## StevenCutler83

9/10 very poetic


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## ImWeird

6/10 - I want some of her magic soda, or whatever that was.


----------



## milkfox

Probably the best Movie theme ever made

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Ironpain

8.8/10

Love her voice I get that Lily Allen Vibe from her and of course it's got a good melody.

Here's mine. Tom Petty and The HeartBreakers-Into the Great Wide Open, featuring my Man Crush Johnny Depp, Damn I may be a Heterosexual male but that is the only man who I would ever kiss, guys my fricking idol man.


----------



## Fluttershpy

7.5/10

One of my fav. songs ever.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Love the girl, hate the guy lol. With a mix of like and dislike I'll give it a 7/10. :duck


----------



## Nefury

9/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Toad Licker said:


> Love the girl, hate the guy lol. With a mix of like and dislike I'll give it a 7/10. :duck


It's funny how in the comment section, everyone who came for drake hate the women's part while the people who came for SBTRKT hate drakes part. me personally, I would have preferred that the women had just been the chorus.

^7.5/10

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWoldGangKillThemAll]

I like songs about rape


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## tyleote




----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

wheres your rating? you have to rate the persons song before you.

anyways 6/10

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]

this song is about albert Fish, the serial killer

this song goes through a few changes like at 2:27 frank ocean comes in singing and after that at 2:58 the beat changes and the voice gets deeper adding another dimension to the song. the song ends at 3:50, everything after is a different song.

don't care what anybody thinks, this song is genius imo


----------



## nork123

8/10, weird but cool, I like that kinda stuff

Can't beat a bit of OLD chilli peppers, been rediscovering them recently after not listening to them for years


----------



## Life Kinda Sucks

7/10 for Otherside.


----------



## Life Kinda Sucks

Sorry, I didn't make the song appear on the page here (new to forums).


----------



## JSinger

Never heard of them before, but entertaining, 6/10




 I just started listening to Tillman after discovering him in Fleet Foxes.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was nice and welcome to :sas


----------



## shadowmask

5.5/10


----------



## Syndacus

9/10 - Love Wumpscut, love that song


----------



## andy1984

AwkwardGal said:


> 10/10
> Love Radiohead. I've never heard this song before, though!
> Also, welcome to the forums!


are you going to see deerhoof when they go to aussie? i'm going to see them this weekend!


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Nefury

8/10


----------



## subzero0

damn, that was really nice. 10/10.


----------



## Syndacus

6/10 - Sounds like a Coldplay wannabe....the vocalist guy


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## jockohomo

5/10

Happy 2012!




_This is progress... FAILING_


----------



## silentcliche

6/10.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5.5/10


----------



## Lmatic3030

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 nice moldy oldie!


----------



## jockohomo

6/10

speaking of moldy oldies....


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

8/10 his flow isn't bad.


----------



## Nefury

2/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 kinda bored me a bit,

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]


----------



## Talgonite

2/10 I do not like rap at all. Sorry =( **Edit: Apparently I'm retarded cuz I can't figure out how to get the video to pop up here. The other forum I use you just put in the url and it automatically does it for you.**


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 not normally my thing but that wasn't bad at all


----------



## uffie

2/10


----------



## subzero0

omg lmao that was so awful. i can't even...wow. 0/10.


----------



## uffie

6/10


----------



## Talgonite

5/10 Decent. I like some of their other stuff better though.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

2/10 Ididn't like that at all


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

i love seinfeld said:


> omg lmao that was so awful. i can't even...wow. 0/10.


she's the rebecca black of pittburgh (the girl in the pound on my muffin video)


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

2/10 sorry that one didn't agree with me. :duck


----------



## xTKsaucex

6/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## comfortablynumb1985

i love seinfeld said:


> omg lmao that was so awful. i can't even...wow. 0/10.


Wow is right...as in wow you are tone deaf. That was an amazing song, more like uber amazing!!!! I have been a music critic (yes an almost paying job) so I know good music when I hear it. This is uber. Someone outta smack this poster or even r them for being so careless with their thoughts. The structure of this song combined with the beautifully constructed lyrics and ahhhh I thought I was in heaven for 3 minutes and 36 seconds. Then I realized I was in hell after realizing there are people like this poster in this world. Go listen to your satan worshipping music and leave the good music to the rest of us sir.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Amazing voice.


----------



## Nefury

comfortablynumb1985 said:


> music critic


LOL


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10 I thought his voice was really weak


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 She reminds slightly of Left Eye Lopez. If she wasn't singing the same old lame cliche lyrics that are in way too many rap songs now a days I'd have given it a better rating because she has a pretty decent voice.








InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> 3/10 I thought his voice was really weak


He's got a great voice, it's just fairly obvious that we have totally differing tastes in music. :kma


----------



## jockohomo

5.5/10

ambient's probably too boring for here


----------



## BlazingLazer

8.5/10


----------



## jockohomo

8/10, LOL


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

9.5/10 WOW! pretty awesome

I usually just put rap for a reason (yes, I enjoy other genres of music but I keep it hiphop in this thread to get an idea so its for a reason. my taste are in no way narrow) just for this thread but this is a new song I found, which is apart of odd future and it blew my mind that I have to break my own rules and put it up. I didn't even know this girl did music, I thought she just did adlibs and a few beats for odd future

anyways

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]

seriously mind is blown, reason why I'm in LOVE with OddFuture

at 0:44 you can see tyler the creator and taco kicking a stuffed animal, not like yall care or somethin I just pointed it out cause I thought it was funny







Toad Licker said:


> 4/10 She reminds slightly of Left Eye Lopez. If she wasn't singing the same old lame cliche lyrics that are in way too many rap songs now a days I'd have given it a better rating because she has a pretty decent voice.


I agree, her lyrics compose of the same old rap cliche's but they take a back seat if I like everything else like the beat, flow, atmophere of the track and all that, the thing I really like about it is how its starts "da da ta ta da da ta ta" I just love that. while her lyrics are no different, surprisingly, her beats are far different from her boss tyga's or any other trap type rapper which is one thing I find unique about her.

this is just to give you an idea of the type of rap and beats her boss tyga makes. they differ for the BETTER even though I due kinda like this song but yeah, the lyrics do nothing for me so I can definitly understand.








Toad Licker said:


> He's got a great voice, it's just fairly obvious that we have totally differing tastes in music. :kma


clearly but we both agree that that the guy before has a GREAT voice. :clap the other guy just didn't hit the right notes for me and his voice IMO didn't help:no. but 3 was a bit too low, I didn't think it was that bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 that was nice.


----------



## shadowmask

6.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]

this is punk rap horrorcore which isn't for everybody

wolf haley


----------



## Syndacus

5/10 - It's okayish...


----------



## Lmatic3030

6/10 at first I was like :no but the song kinda grew on me as it went on.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 pretty nice
EDIT: that rating was for the syndacus's video. 
for that gean grae song, I'll give it a rating of 6/10. not a big fan of gean grae but this song was alright.

this is an instrumental of a beat kanye west made for a rap group

this vid is actually a remake of the beat because I couldn't find the actual one but this is the best remake I'v heard so far so I'm putting this one up






heres a video of kanye west making the beat

dude knows his music lol


----------



## Toad Licker

****ing odd as hell (DOD), I'm a big fan of odd music! 9/10 :b


----------



## Syndacus

6/10 - not bad...


----------



## sas111

5/10 It was whatever.


----------



## subzero0

at first i was gonna give it a 1/10 but after listening to it a couple more times it started to sound amazing. so weird. 8/10.








comfortablynumb1985 said:


> Wow is right...as in wow you are tone deaf. That was an amazing song, more like uber amazing!!!! I have been a music critic (yes an almost paying job) so I know good music when I hear it. This is uber. Someone outta smack this poster or even r them for being so careless with their thoughts. The structure of this song combined with the beautifully constructed lyrics and ahhhh I thought I was in heaven for 3 minutes and 36 seconds. Then I realized I was in hell after realizing there are people like this poster in this world. Go listen to your satan worshipping music and leave the good music to the rest of us sir.


ah omg girl i am so glad you said something. if it wasnt for you, i wouldn't have gone back to that song and listened to it 512 times. it is now on my pooping playlist. i appreciate the fact that a beautiful strong woman such as yourself isn't as musically ignorant as the rest of us are. your boyfriend is a lucky man, kiss him on the lips for me. god bless you and have a lovely martin luther king jr day.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10, started off very nice then slowly loss its magic. the instrumental sounds something I might consider sampling in the future which is a good thing.

main song starts at 0:32








Toad Licker said:


> ****ing odd as hell (DOD), I'm a big fan of odd music! 9/10 :b


that was odd to you?????? :um OK.......glad you liked it:boogiestill waiting for that day I get a 10 from you


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

i love seinfeld said:


> at first i was gonna give it a 1/10 but after listening to it a couple more times it started to sound amazing. so weird. 8/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah omg girl i am so glad you said something. if it wasnt for you, i wouldn't have gone back to that song and listened to it 512 times. it is now on my pooping playlist. i appreciate the fact that a beautiful strong woman such as yourself isn't as musically ignorant as the rest of us are. your boyfriend is a lucky man, kiss him on the lips for me. god bless you and have a lovely martin luther king jr day.


Ok enough with these disrespectful comments; this is not the atmosphere that was intended by this site so I suggest the two of end this now. Both of you are on a site where people suffer from extreme self-consciousness and fear of criticism/judgment from others so we must be respectful of each other. Posts of this nature are not tolerated here so if I see another post that even looks demeaning, a moderator will be informed.


----------



## Nefury

The quotes are getting me confused! What am I rating? 

Just gonna leave this here for someone to rate, it depicts quite a dark story.


----------



## Syndacus

1/10 - dreadful...lyric wise.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

^7.5/10 what was wrong lyricaly with nefury's song??? I thought it was pretty good lyrics wise.

songs starts at 0:32








Nefury said:


> The quotes are getting me confused! What am I rating?
> 
> Just gonna leave this here for someone to rate, it depicts quite a dark story.


you were suppose to rate the video that was not in quotes which was at the top.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not bad


----------



## jockohomo

:roll

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I kinda liked that. 

Puscifer is Maynard James Keenan's solo project (lead singer from Tool and A Perfect Circle)


----------



## Talgonite

7/10. Makes me want to lurk in the dark.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8.5/10 that was a pleasant listen. Everytime it started to bore me, it quickly picked back up again.

EDIT, UGRRRR I hate it when this happends, that rating was for toad licker.

anyways 7.5/10

go to 2:50 for a WTF moment


----------



## Talgonite

8/10 Got me when it picked up at the end.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10

Sully Erna's solo project (lead singer of Godsmack)


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5.5 a bit meh, I didn't start actually liking it untill towards the end but a ok listen nevertheless.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice and mellow.


----------



## Talgonite

9/10 I really enjoyed that!


----------



## jockohomo

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 very enjoyable song. :duck


----------



## Talgonite

8.8/10 Something magical there.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Mr Mug

6/10 Pretty good.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5.5/10 not a fan of death metal but that was alright

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]

punk rap, not for everybody


----------



## LainToWired

3/10


----------



## BlazingLazer

6/10 - Was that from an anime or video game?


----------



## LainToWired

4/10... not my cup of tea. (yes it was, from Katawa Shoujo VN)


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6.5/10 that was interesting and different

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll

punk rap, not for everybody


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 that was pretty cool.


----------



## Talgonite

7/10 Good instrumentals but wasn't feeling the lead singer.


----------



## xTKsaucex

mmm, 4/10


----------



## James_Russell

3/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 The music was interesting might have been nicer with some lyrics though. :b


----------



## Mr Mug

4/10 Really not my kinda thing, especially the singing.


----------



## James_Russell

7/10. Some cool riffing.


----------



## BlazingLazer

7.5/10 - Still need to immerse myself in MOTW...


----------



## Mr Mug

8/10 :yay Swans are awesome.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 I liked the drumming though

this is an instrumental


----------



## James_Russell

4/10 for being instrumental  lol.


----------



## jockohomo

6.5/7


----------



## beansly

8/10


----------



## BlazingLazer

3.95/10


----------



## James_Russell

8/10 Loved that transition from alternative sounding to metal


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 I didn't think I was going to like that at first the way it started but I was pleasently surprised.

another instrumental

by the way the program in this video is completely USELESS and this beat was imported NOT made on this system. just warning any inspiring producers out their who come across this video.


----------



## Mr Mug

6/10 I am content.


----------



## James_Russell

8/10 for nostalgia . Haven't listened to that in a long while.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not bad.


----------



## Mr Mug

8/10 I like her voice.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 it has a nice beat other than that it's a bit too religious for me.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 that was good


----------



## beansly

5.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 ****ing awesome! :boogie


----------



## Mr Mug

6/10 :yay


----------



## James_Russell

6.5/10 Snatch sample was cool. And nice n heavy


----------



## Mr Mug

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 The music was great the rest however...


----------



## James_Russell

7/10 like the singing.


----------



## Mr Mug

5/10 I found it rather calming.


----------



## Talgonite

2/10 What the ****????

My favorite band in the world! Too bad they disbanded. =(


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice.


----------



## Talgonite

8.5/10 Good stuff.

Reminds me of this mwahaha.


----------



## Mr Mug

7/10 I like it.


----------



## Talgonite

4/10 At least it was a little better than the last one. Still not feeling it though.


----------



## James_Russell

6/10 cool song


----------



## BlazingLazer

6/10


----------



## Mr Mug

3/10 I found it a bit boring, nothing to much going on for me.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 it bored me


----------



## jockohomo

3/10


----------



## James_Russell

7/10 I like MGMT





Not actually 8 mins btw the vid overuns by 2 mins for some reason


----------



## BlazingLazer

8/10


----------



## jockohomo

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 I think I heard this song in the tom cruise movie "Eyes Wide Shut" during the scene with the naked people wearing masks.

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 nice voice but just a decent song.


----------



## Mr Mug

10/10 This is actually the first song on this thread I've listened to all the way through. I don't know who she is but her singing is mesmerizing.


----------



## DubnRun

Lol not bad, sounds like Cannibal Corpse..I prefer Dying Fetus!.. 7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Mr Mug

7/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Talgonite

-1/10. No, just no.


----------



## tutliputli

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Haven't heard anything of theirs in years.


----------



## Talgonite

9/10 Feel good music!


----------



## BlazingLazer

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10

Here's a song about my life! :lol


----------



## Talgonite

10/10!!! Toadlicker you have THE BEST musical taste ever!!


----------



## DubnRun

Not bad..not really my style though 7/10 for catchyness


----------



## Mr Mug

9/10 :yay Dying Fetus is awesome.

It's not actually 7 minutes there's 3 minutes of silence at the end for some reason.


----------



## Talgonite

8.5/10 That was pretty good!

Oh yes I did.


----------



## BlazingLazer

5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## DubnRun

Yeah Slayer is pretty good 7/10 .. oh you beat me to it lol.. 5/10 for the Crazytown track from me


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 <3 Tool


----------



## jockohomo

7/10, nice


----------



## BlazingLazer

7.3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like his earlier stuff better but that was still pretty damn good. :duck


----------



## smt074

Interesting ... 7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10


----------



## Talgonite

7.5/10 That was smooth.


----------



## Weird Fishes

Not sure how to make the video appear so sorry if it doesn't.


----------



## Nefury

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Mr Mug

2/10 :um


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 good stuff.


----------



## Mr Mug

8/10 I think I'll have to add that band to my collection :yes


----------



## James_Russell

7/10 that was cool


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 From the looks of their picture that wasn't what I was expecting, very nice.


----------



## DubnRun

5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8.5/10 good stuff, slow start though


----------



## wnt2chng

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 not very original, if I had a dollar for every lonesome blues country song... (but he sings it well enough for a good rating )


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10 some areas I likes, others not so much.

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]


----------



## Talgonite

7/10 Hilarious video


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 ****ing awesome! :duck

A little different take on beastiality.


----------



## Mr Mug

8/10 :lol


----------



## Talgonite

6.5/10 Sound quality wasn't that great but I liked what I heard.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10

this is an instrumental, try and tone out everything else and just listen to the instrumental. Its hard to do but I can't find anything else with the backround music in it so this is all there is. sry


----------



## Nefury

Just found it boring sorry man  3/10


----------



## Talgonite

5/10 I was really liking it until it went all dubstep.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 awesome

OFWGKTA
[OddFututreWolfGangKillThemAll]

punk rap, not for everybody

"I'm a ****ing Unicorn .﻿ **** anyone who says im not" - funniest part of the song at 4:16


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## KumagoroBeam

8/10 Not something I'd normally listen to... But for some reason I very much enjoyed this.


----------



## violetta

I actually really liked the song.... the beat got me going  haha 7/10

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGUEelmzxo


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 She has a nice enough voice but the lyrics totally blow...


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Toad Licker said:


> 6/10 She has a nice enough voice but the lyrics totally blow...


it was an acoustics cover of the last song you rated before that. whats wrong with the lyrics, I hate school, I hate people and I like to burn stuff lol

5/10 bored me

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]


----------



## Liana27

5/10 - not really my type of music although quite catchy 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWskQy5-b5Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Magnetic man - I need air (my kind of music, upbeat and catchy)


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not quite my thing but she has a really nice voice.








InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> whats wrong with the lyrics


F this and F that every few seconds throughout the song just isn't my idea of great lyrics. :duck


----------



## Nefury

Talgonite said:


> 5/10 I was really liking it until it went all dubstep.


Yeah I agree, the wobwobwob part ruins it a bit but other than that it was a good find for me.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 pretty catchy

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]


----------



## Mr Mug

1/10 :um


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 <3 Jack Off Jill

Warning: A song about abuse, may not be for everyone.


----------



## Mr Mug

9/10 That was great, very powerful stuff. I'm gonna have to look at more of her stuff.


----------



## xTKsaucex

5/10 reminds me of Rammstein ;]






a bit of dnb


----------



## jockohomo

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I like her accent reminds me a bit of Kate Nash. It was a nice song got a bit weird at the end though.


----------



## Talgonite

9/10 I liked that quite a bit


----------



## estse

9/10


----------



## Talgonite

5/10 Definitely original but a bit too ear grating for me.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10. Drummer is intense.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Very enjoyable, I love a good blues song.


----------



## James_Russell

8/10 That was really atmospheric.


----------



## DubnRun

Some ok riffs but weird stuff lol 4/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

I like dubstep and I was enjoying this at first, but then it got repetitive.

5/10

OFWGKTA
[OddFUTUREWolfGangKillThemAll]

punk rap, not for everybody


----------



## BlazingLazer

4.5/10 - Not a fan, but the ominousness of it was pretty cool, you pimp.


----------



## Mr Mug

8/10 :yay


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

2/10 :um

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]

"love I don't get none
thats why Im so hostile to the kids that get some

^I can relate lol


----------



## DubnRun

Pretty dope beat 8/10


----------



## BOBBB

6.5


----------



## DubnRun

1/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10

started off great, then the dubstep came in and it was also good but then it got repetitive. thats the only thing is that it starts to get repetitive. I'm going to try and learn how to create dubstep music, I want to experiment with it.

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]

if you don't like the music then just listen to the story, it takes a few turns, the song could only be appreciated fully by listening to the whole thing

for a therapist, the councelor has quite the pottymouth lol


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Syndacus

9/10 - Funky tune, I like


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Placebo, I have all of their cd's.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 her voice is the only thing that makes this listanable for me

ODFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]

justin bieber raps on tylers yonker beat


----------



## beansly

2/10

*Ghosts in my Bed, By Ariel Sabaj (original)*


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 She has a sweet voice.


----------



## milkfox

7/10


----------



## Syndacus

8/10 - Love Agonoize


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Kind of an odd song but it has a nice beat.


----------



## Mr Mug

7/10 Hey pop music can be alright sometimes.


----------



## Banks

@Mug

7/10. not really a genre i listen to, but something that can get the adrenaline going.


----------



## Banks

@Mug

7/10. not really a genre i listen to, but something that can get the adrenaline going.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10.


----------



## subzero0

10/10, obviously!


----------



## Mr Mug

10/10 Marilyn Manson is awesome :yay


----------



## DubnRun

Niiice and I love goth chicks always 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Banks

@toadlicker

don't be offended but i cannot stand the video you posted LOL. i listened to the entire thing though... i don't know how to post youtube videos like you guys do so i'll just post the link.:afr


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Banks said:


> @toadlicker
> 
> don't be offended but i cannot stand the video you posted LOL. i listened to the entire thing though... i don't know how to post youtube videos like you guys do so i'll just post the link.:afr


Well I like the music he posts. It would be cooler to put a rating before you post a video. 

8/10.


----------



## jay l

7/10
interesting but i didnt like the melody all that much.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice. By the way, Welcome to :sas








Banks said:


> @toadlicker
> 
> don't be offended but i cannot stand the video you posted LOL. i listened to the entire thing though...


That's ok I've had many videos get bad ratings we all have differing tastes in music. You could at least give it a rating though even if it is low. :b


----------



## jockohomo

7.5/10, can i have some hysterical with that paranoid lol


----------



## BlazingLazer

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6.5/10 There were some things I liked about it but the screechy parts weren't pleasant for me to listen to.


----------



## jacksondoug3

5/10 was ok.


----------



## beansly

8/10


----------



## Talgonite

10/10! That was so great!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## Talgonite

8/10 Nice nice. =) **Edit** re-linked for better quality.


----------



## James_Russell

7/10 Nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 That's an oddly fun song to listen to! :boogie

I don't normally listen to industrial music but I just can't get enough of this woman's voice.


----------



## Talgonite

10/10 That rubbed me in all the right places XD


----------



## Mr Mug

7/10 I am entertained.


----------



## Talgonite

8/10 After a couple of listens I cranked up the volume and it was thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## DubnRun

6/10


----------



## Talgonite

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Talgonite

8/10 Mellow Yellow


----------



## DirtyVest

8/10 love it, and I can somewhat relate to the lyrics.
never heard it before.


----------



## Talgonite

6.5/10 I liked the story.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Haven't heard that song in a while.


----------



## Mr Mug

:lol 10/10 I loved that song, great rhythm to it.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 for the music and 2/10 because I can't undestand a word she's saying. :kma

Psapp are sometimes credited with inventing a musical style known as _toytronica_, a form of electronica made with toys and toy instruments.


----------



## DubnRun

Thats a nice track I like 9/10 =].. Heres my upload of massive attack with a cool vid


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 she has a beautiful voice. 

Some Electro Swing. :boogie


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## Olesya

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10

Bonfire Madigan is Bipolar and quite an inspiration.


----------



## xTKsaucex

7.5/10


----------



## letitrock

5.9/10

-


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 These guys are hit and miss for me, that wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Talgonite

7/10 That was a nice tune.


----------



## jockohomo

6/10


----------



## Talgonite

6.5/10


----------



## jockohomo

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Haven't heard anything of theirs in years.


----------



## Talgonite

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 I'm a big fan of odd music but that was a bit beyond my odd threshold. :duck


----------



## Talgonite

Lol not everyone is a Lady Sov fan.

7/10


----------



## beansly

5/10 Michelle Branch, she's so.. pedestrian.

The song starts a 0:07 for some reason.


----------



## nork123

7/10, I enjoyed that, nice words

I feel the lyrics to this song are relatable to social anxiety, and just anxiety/fear in general with standing up for yourself


----------



## shynesshellasucks

6.5/10

Fifa 12 song


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. 

Aimee Mann from the 80's band 'Til Tuesday.


----------



## DubnRun

Yikes! lol 4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## nork123

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not one of his best but not too bad either. :hyper

Punk isn't normally my thing but I just love Brody Dalle's voice.


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I'm not big on growls so I gave the music a rating of it's own. :kma


----------



## James_Russell

7/10 I liked that.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7.6/10.


----------



## Mr Mug

7/10 I rather like No Doubt.


----------



## DubnRun

Nice, I like it! 8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

8/10 i like






RIP


----------



## Syndacus

9/10 - RIP


----------



## Talgonite

8.5/10 I've never seen the video before but it was pretty awesome.


----------



## beansly

9.5/10 I loved that!

This song starts at 1:20


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I loved this song when it first came out and I still love it now. :boogie

Warning explicit lyrics.


----------



## Mr Mug

6/10 I just felt like it wasn't going anywhere, but where is was, was okay.

Instrumental.


----------



## Syndacus

9/10 - I love John 5, glad he got out of Marilyn Manson's gig, and went over to Rob Zombie. Manson treats all his members like ****.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## jockohomo

3/10,


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I've always liked his voice.


----------



## Mr Mug

9/10 She has a great voice. :yay

I don't just like metal, I also like electronic music. Not techno :no


----------



## Syndacus

1/10 - One of most disliked industrial acts...


----------



## Mr Mug

7/10 Pretty good. Do you know any good industrial acts then? I don't really know much about the bands or genre at all.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I really like the music but the song itself is just ok.


----------



## Mr Mug

5/10 Not bad, not great either.


----------



## BlazingLazer

4/10 - Eh, not really into that metalcore stuff.


----------



## nork123

4/10, sounds a bit like drunk karaoke lol

I'm on a bit of a manson kick at the moment


----------



## beansly

10/10

All right boys, I don't expect to get much of a rating on this - seeing as it's mostly dudes posting stuff in here, but here is Judy Garland's greatest performance, imo, of course.


----------



## BlazingLazer

6/10 - I prefer Judy's drunken rants against everyone, but that's just me!


----------



## James_Russell

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice.

A moldy oldie for you're listening enjoyment, or not. :b


----------



## shadowmask

5.5/10


----------



## nork123

8/10, nightwish are awesome

Female vocalist with some pair of longs on her, love the contrast between screaming like she's being murdered to melodic vocals lol


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 the second half was alright though, I just can't get into that kind of metal

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]


----------



## thequietmanuk

6/10 not my thing but kinda liked it.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. I like that.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Damn nice, never heard of them but I'll certainly look into more of their stuff.


----------



## Nefury

6/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10

lots of unintentional hilarity in this video


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

3/10.


----------



## shadowmask

6/10


----------



## moxosis

1/10 Started nice then kinda annoying and then interesting.


----------



## jockohomo

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 That didn't agree with my ears at all, that and the fact that the name Frankie is like 3/4 of the lyrics. :b


----------



## jockohomo

6/10

Toad Licker: _That didn't agree with my ears at all_
....Yeah, i figured it was a long shot


----------



## BlazingLazer

5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10


----------



## DubnRun

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10


----------



## jockohomo

6.5/10


----------



## DubnRun

Wow that is different and depressing to me.. 5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]


----------



## heroin

5/10. Alright, I guess. Is all rap about boasting? It was mercifully short though, so didn't mind it.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

heroin said:


> Is all rap about boasting?


of course not, its just an easy concept that alot of rappers use to create punchlines. punchline raps a lot of times are braggadocious in a way, even satirical raps that do the opposite. But of course not all rap is like that, kanye west and eminem, 2 of the biggest artist today are known for not making raps like that. it's kinda like when singers sing about love and crap, its just an easy concept that a lot or rappers use.

anyways on to the rating 8/10 the first 50 minuts were the best part imo

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]

Friend Zone
1:19 for a funny skit at the end


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 not too bad I guess. :b


----------



## Talgonite

10/10 As usual great stuff.


----------



## jockohomo

7/10, dunno why i liked that

This is probably too long for here but....


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I'll admit that I didn't listen to the whole thing but enough to know I liked what I heard, besides you can't go wrong with Pink Floyd. :b


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

4/10.


----------



## Talgonite

8/10 I remember singing this on the bus to the rival football game. :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 An odd song but it has an infectious beat. :boogie

Some Russian pagan/folk metal. I love Masha "Scream" she can do both the clean and harsh vocals equally well.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Interesting, made me wanna do some headbanger can can


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10


----------



## DubnRun

Nice I like it 8.5/10, What is the original themetune from in that one?


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quite my thing but it was better than the one you posted yesterday.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## DubnRun

Trippy! I like it  9/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

that was beautiful 9/10


----------



## Sain

7/10, not my favorite of coldplay.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice.


----------



## Mr Mug

7/10 :yay


----------



## FUBAR

Mr Mug said:


> 7/10 :yay


1/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 The longer I listened the more it grew on me.


----------



## letitrock

5.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

^5/10








DubnRun said:


> Nice I like it 8.5/10, What is the original themetune from in that one?


I'm not sure, from what I heard it was an original tune, as no samples or impolations.


----------



## river1

0/10 ^l)


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Freakin' awesome! :boogie


----------



## James_Russell

9/10 - Really nice.


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10






speakers up.


----------



## river1

Love her voice! 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 beautiful song.


----------



## FUBAR

Are you guys really listening to this kind of music? This is unbearable.

2/10






Here's some music for the soul.


----------



## beansly

8/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 that was nice


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6.5/10.


----------



## AnnaM

5.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Talgonite

8.5/10 That was beautiful. I can imagine it being used in a JRPG.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

8/10 I like it


----------



## Talgonite

7.5/10 Mellow with a positive message. It is good. 

In continuing the positive music...


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 I liked her voice but the instrumetal behind it where a little underwhelming


----------



## Venkska

AGHGH How do I put a Youtube video on here... its becoming frustrating


----------



## eppe

5/10








Venkska said:


> AGHGH How do I put a Youtube video on here... its becoming frustrating


i think you need to wrap the characters after the "v=" in the youtube url (ex: hxxp://youtube.com/watch?v=*Ri6bd4G-Aig*) using the youtube tag (the rightmost icon in the panel with bold, italics...)


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 very nice.


----------



## Barette

5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10 I liked the first 50 seconds though.


----------



## jacksondoug3

4/10


----------



## Barette

8/10


----------



## Venkska

Thanks Eppe






Jimi Hendrix- Hey Joe


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]


----------



## Talgonite

9/10 That was really good! :yes


----------



## Barette

8/10 It's cute


----------



## Talgonite

6/10 What in the??? @[email protected] My turn for something weird.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 It was a bit on the weird side but not too bad of a song though.


----------



## eppe

6/10


----------



## Barette

6/10


----------



## Talgonite

7.5/10 I didn't realize it was such an old song.


----------



## xTKsaucex

reeeeet, 5/10 - its the max I can give =]

Just came across this, any dnb fans here should listen, seriously good;






if next person doesn't give it over 8 you have earned my hatred ;]


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 I started liking it when the song picked up

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]


----------



## LittleSister

6/10 was very long... Hmm.


----------



## snorts96

Not really my style 5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

snorts96 said:


> Not really my style 5/10


7/10

Sorry, dont usually post two in a day but duuude;


----------



## snorts96

not really my style but 8.785/10


----------



## snorts96

*made me want to put my hands in the ayeuuur


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 not bad. :hyper


----------



## snorts96

why you no rate?


----------



## Toad Licker

I'm still listening to it I'll rate it when I finish. :duck


----------



## snorts96

ummm 4.2/10


----------



## Barette

10/10 Love that video


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## river1

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome song. :boogie


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7.5/10.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10

based music, not for everybody


----------



## eppe

8/10 song and video is hilarious


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Hauntingly beautiful song.


----------



## wnt2chng

5. Too head-bangy for me.


----------



## jockohomo

8/10, ha ha classic....hate how they cut the _f u c k_ out though


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 She reminds me slightly of Ani Difranco, nice song.

Some Blues a little on the rockin' side.


----------



## eppe

6/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

^6.5/10 sounded like a non stop intro, it would be better if there was more to it imo

based music

funniest based god song ever








eppe said:


> 8/10 song and video is hilarious


 thank you, I didn't think anyone was going to like that, alot of people make the mistake of taking the song and the lyrics seriously when really it's all a joke. glad you understood that lol


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10


----------



## SaveMeJeebus

4/10





!


----------



## jacksondoug3

8/10 i like.


----------



## Barette

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 kickin' tune I like it.


----------



## Barette

5/10


----------



## Evo

6/10


----------



## Barette

7/10


----------



## Ironpain

8/10 makes me feel like a character having a flash back, would work in a movie





 might be a little too deep for some taste but if you appreciate Jazz or love music you'll appreciate this.


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 That's some really sweet music.

More instrumental stuff, but quite different:
Hollywood-Zuckerzeit-Cluster-1974


----------



## BlazingLazer

6/10


----------



## Barette

6/10


----------



## Lmatic3030

8/10 big Iggy Pop fan.


----------



## eppe

6/10


----------



## SaveMeJeebus

8/10


----------



## lad

6/10


----------



## Nefury

lad said:


> 6/10


Ah legend, did I link you this at some point? Loved this song for years, 8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10

Based God


----------



## river1

9/10 reminds me of listening to cbc radio at my grandpas house xD
nevermind rated wrong song.. eh 1/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 that was enjoyable.


----------



## jockohomo

6/10


----------



## river1

o_o sad song but relaxing!! 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I really liked the chorus part.


----------



## shadowmask

4.5/10


----------



## BlazingLazer

6/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 the chorus sorta lacked imo but everything else was nice

ODWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll

punk rap, its not for everbody

song sounds much better live imo
lol someone yeahs Free earl at 0:17


----------



## beansly

7.5/10 pretty cool

btw, we need people to post more actively in this thread!! It's just as fun  
Rate The Favorite Film Scene


----------



## FUBAR

This is what Kanye West sampled in 'Power' right, i love that song. 9/10






This song made me cry like a little baby.


----------



## Evo

8/10


----------



## PhilipJFry

8/10. Catchy song.


----------



## moxosis

9/10 I like it, good sound quality nurtured my nervous system.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Ahh good old tempo changes. 6/10


----------



## Nefury

BANGER. 9/10


----------



## Unexist

Nefury said:


> BANGER. 9/10


not bad not like the usual stuff I listen too but its something different, give it 7/10

heres my contribution


----------



## Barette

5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 She has an interesting voice.


----------



## Barette

6/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

5/10


----------



## Unexist

6.5


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 love Alice in chains

EDIT: wrong one, 7/10

white girl mob


----------



## river1

I get the impression that the song is a parody of some sort making fun of rap.. 4/10


----------



## shadowmask

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but that wasn't too bad at all.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10.


----------



## Unexist

7.5/10


----------



## enzo

2/10


----------



## Lasair

I liked that 7/10


----------



## enzo

2/10 sorry, this was all i could here


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7.5/10


----------



## enzo

5.5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8.5/10.


----------



## BlazingLazer

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5 Toe tapping music. :boogie


----------



## shadowmask

7.5/10


----------



## Barette

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Lovely voice.


----------



## nork123

7/10


----------



## quietmusicman




----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10








lolAname said:


> I get the impression that the song is a parody of some sort making fun of rap.. 4/10


to get that impression, the lyrics would have to be outrageous of some sort. the lyrics in the song i posted are of generic trap style rap.


----------



## nork123

4/10, i'm not a fan of kanye west

I'll post this song again as it didn't get rated before


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Old School!


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

9/10 - one of the best songs and vids around


----------



## SaveMeJeebus

4/10


----------



## Nefury

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I didn't like the way it started out but it picked up the more I listened.


----------



## jacksondoug3

4/10 not my type.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6.5/10 didn't hit the right notes for me, it was still a pleasant listen








nork123 said:


> 4/10, i'm not a fan of kanye west
> 
> I'll post this song again as it didn't get rated before
> 
> ]


I rated that, I gave it a 7. since the other guy didn't rate it nor get his video up , I decided to rate the one before which was yours.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10. Wasn't that song in one of the FIFAs games?


----------



## Venkska

7/10


----------



## Ironpain

8.3/10

Not a song the casual Black Sabbath listener would know. Beyond the most notable songs of their career (War Pig, Paranoid,) there are other songs that don't get any attention.


----------



## Barette

8/10 I liked it


----------



## Evo

8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> 7/10. Wasn't that song in one of the FIFAs games?


 I doubt it, that song is relatively new but the beat is a sample from tony igy's Astronomia so that could be what you're thinking about. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

^7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 enjoyed the lyrics.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6.5/10.


----------



## Matomi

4/10 sorry


----------



## NoNeedToShine

7/10


----------



## eppe

6/10


----------



## Mr Mug

7/10 Not normally my sort of music but I am somewhat a fan of that song.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Another song I didn't much care for at the beginning but got better the longer I listened.


----------



## Barette

5/10 not my style of music


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 started slow for me in the beginning but as I contenued to listen, it got better.


----------



## SaveMeJeebus

4/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10. Amusing.


----------



## jacksondoug3

7/10 very nice.


----------



## BlazingLazer

5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I haven't hear anything of theirs in years. Kind of an odd song but overall I liked it.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

9/10 that was great


----------



## dmpj

8.5/10 !


----------



## eppe

7/10


----------



## Cub

That was actually better than I expected! Certainly not my 'music' but you know quality music when you hear it.

8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10


----------



## enzo

asher can rhyme with a nice flow, but always felt he was missing something. nice ledger/joker tribute

7/10






those drums +_+


----------



## Talgonite

8.5/10 That was pretty sweet and the video was hilarious.


----------



## AnnaM

9/10 ooo.. i like ^^


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice


----------



## Mr Mug

10/10 :yay I freakin love Steel Panther!


----------



## jockohomo

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Relaxing music.


----------



## enzo

6.5/10


----------



## Evo

10/10


----------



## BlazingLazer

6/10


----------



## avoidobot3000

. . . And you're an *** who definitely does not have the intelligence required to beat death at a game of chess. Your day will come. 0/10


----------



## river1

The day it premiered I went out to get a haircut.. I heard it three times on the radio during the commute. It's a catchy song and I really like MIA's part. 9/10


----------



## BlazingLazer

3/10 - Not my thing, sorry.



avoidobot3000 said:


> . . . And you're an *** who definitely does not have the intelligence required to beat death at a game of chess. Your day will come. 0/10


Cool. Glad you took the joke, then.


----------



## enzo

oops, too slow.*

4/10






one of my songs got a ten O_O... i can die happy now *cries like baby*


----------



## Evo

6.5/10


----------



## eppe

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10


----------



## Nefury

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10

OFWGKTA
OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll


----------



## xTKsaucex

5.5/10






4.35 I have my buzz on ;]


----------



## dmpj

7/10


----------



## Talgonite

6/10 A pretty good break up song.


----------



## jockohomo

4/10





...never been to a pagan orgy 
but I'm positive this is what it looks like


----------



## Talgonite

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 not bad for game music. :b


----------



## Talgonite

7/10 A decent cover but doesn't top the original IMO.


----------



## jockohomo

6/10


----------



## Evo

8/10


----------



## Talgonite

*Edit* 8/10 Haha I looked up a different vid of it and that was pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Ironpain

Can't watch the video, it hasn't been made available in my country.


----------



## Ironpain

Toad Licker said:


> 7.5/10


Interesting they are playing in my city on the 17th

10/10 Awesome, makes me want to ride a motorcyle down Middle America, ROCK ON, it has an old school feel, nice. Now this is my kind of music love it.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

I almost rated the wrong video, you should have edited it in your last post.

8/10 I like traphic


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice and mellow, I liked that one.


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8.5/10 0 through 1:07 sounds like music from crash bandicoot.


----------



## Evo

8.5/10


----------



## Syndacus

10/10 - classic song


----------



## Evo

6/10


----------



## Barette

8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 i liked it but i liked it better when the womens verse was over

EDIT: wrong vid someone posted before me, that was for syndayus video

8/10 same rating still


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice lyrical subject. :b


----------



## Nefury

What the! 6/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6.5/10 kinda liked it but it was also kinda meh


----------



## jockohomo

3/10, really can't stand that blowhard :/


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10








Nefury said:


> What the! 6/10


I've posted that video 3 times and gotten pretty much the same reaction every time, lol.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 it was loud in one side of my ear, it was really hard giving it a fair review.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 It's weird hearing an accent like hers doing rap but it has a nice beat so I liked it well enough. :duck


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 not the biggest fan of his voice but I enjoyed it


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 That may be the best song you've posted so far. :kma


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## jacksondoug3

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Nefury

6.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

9/10 that was awesome, the video was good but near the end, all the goofy faces they were making pissed me off the but the song its self was great.








Toad Licker said:


> 9/10 That may be the best song you've posted so far. :kma


are you sure, you gave this video a 9.5 before


----------



## beansly

3/10 Kanye :bash


----------



## dmpj

8.9






Lol, old schoooooooool !


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8.5/10 the chorus had me hypnotized, not a fan of biggies voice i must say still a great song

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]

Tyler The Creator







beansly said:


> 3/10 Kanye :bash


lol what was wrong with it, I thought it was pure brilliance lol


----------



## Nefury

Wow lol, 1/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not bad, didn't know he was still singing lol.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 not bad

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]

Tyler The Creator - jam sessions


----------



## xTKsaucex

nice and melodic 7/10 =]






obsessed with this song of late


----------



## bandofoutsider

5/10, might take a different mood for me to fully enjoy that


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Lovely voice.


----------



## Syndacus

9/10 - Love her voice, and her personality as a person.


----------



## notna

Listened to it all 7.5/10

I really really like the voice!


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not normally my thing but that was nice.


----------



## PhilipJFry

6/10.

Not bad but not my thing.


----------



## Syndacus

6/10 - Might need to look up more...


----------



## xTKsaucex

Syndacus said:


> 9/10 - Love her voice, and her personality as a person.


sorry to barge in, but anyone who posts Graduation by Gemini deserves a reward in my book


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 This guy has a truely amazing voice but his harsh voice sucks he should give that part up. :b

Be my friend.


----------



## dmpj

5.9/10


----------



## PhilipJFry

7/10. Classic song.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 lol nice lyrics:roll

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]

Tyler The Creator- Fish (Albert Fish) beat drops at 2:55


----------



## jockohomo

3/10


----------



## Unexist

5/10


----------



## Mr Mug

Really not doing anything for me 2/10


----------



## quietmusicman

7/10






this song is like amazing <3 hopefully the very next person thinks so too lol


----------



## Tibble

- hides - 3/10 lol XD


----------



## Moon23

6.5/10






listen until the end if I don't see a 10 I'll know you didn't listen!


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 There is a 10 at the end... :kma


----------



## PhilipJFry

8/10. Good Song.


----------



## Tibble

6/10, it was good until 2:10 lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 She has a beautiful voice but the song never really grabbed me, I did like it though.


----------



## Tibble

9/10 Wow I listen to that band lol I like their music its calming.


----------



## Syndacus

8/10 - Love PVD


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 nice


----------



## Mr Mug

5/10 Nice voice, but a tad boring.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 she has an exeptional voice. really enjoyed that






full version here


----------



## Tibble

4/10 :3


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Moon23

7/10


----------



## sas111

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but I did find it interesting none the less. 

At halfway the song finishes and then starts over again, I don't know why.


----------



## Mr Mug

2/10 :um


----------



## PhilipJFry

6/10. Not their best song.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. Classic.


----------



## Mr Mug

5/10 Not bad, not great either.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 The music was pretty decent but I wasn't really thrilled with the singing.


----------



## Moon23

7.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5 the first part and parts towards the end where the best part of the song imo. made the rest sound boring in comparison but great listen


----------



## Unexist

2/10

__
https://soundcloud.com/randy909%2Frandy-vs-the-sickest-squad-check-out-the-sound


----------



## Tibble

4/10 D:


----------



## stewie

2/10


----------



## BlazingLazer

4/10


----------



## Moon23

8/10 good stuff


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 The longer I listened the more I liked it. :b


----------



## Tibble

7/10, i liked it


----------



## Moon23

6/10


----------



## eppe

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was a nice listen.


----------



## jacksondoug3

7/10 the beats were great. didnt really like the vocals.


----------



## Moon23

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/1 That wasn't quite what I was expecting when the music first started, very nice. :duck


----------



## Mr Mug

7/10 Alright.


----------



## BlazingLazer

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 for the music, 2/10 for the singer I can't understand a ****ing word he's saying. :kma

A Twisted Sister cover.


----------



## James_Russell

4/10. Not loving that cover lol


----------



## Onomatopoeia

8.5/10 - I enjoyed that!


----------



## Moon23

8.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6.5/10


----------



## Tibble

4/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song, cool video.


----------



## Moon23

7.5/10 confused lol male or female? Alex Parks- doesn't help


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Mr Mug

7/10 for music 1/10 for his singing.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9.5/10 Freakin' awesome. :boogie

Another cover song.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10


----------



## Moon23

8/10 for the beat but 1/10 for her T.I writes her lyrics


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 sorry that wasn't a pleasant listen. :duck


----------



## successful

Toad Licker said:


> *5/10 sorry that wasn't a pleasant listen.* :duck


WUT!!!!: kendrick lamar>>>> 

anyway 7/10.
that song you posted reminds me of this.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Ya they are slightly similar, she has a nice voice.

Maynard James Keenan of Puscifer is also lead singer of the bands Tool and A Perfect Circle.


----------



## Moon23

Toad Licker said:


> 5/10 sorry that wasn't a pleasant listen. :duck
> Lost faith in Humanity
> 7/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

8/10 nice


----------



## bandofoutsider

7/10 Pleasant listen.


----------



## Ohnoes2191

bandofoutsider said:


> 7/10 Pleasant listen.


9/10 Definitely the type of music I needed to hear right now. Beautiful.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice


----------



## shynesshellasucks

7/10


----------



## Mr Mug

1/10 :um


----------



## Syndacus

4/10 - She's pretty, but not liking her growls for some reason.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Never heard of them before but that was pretty damn nice.


----------



## sas111

5/10 Not my thing.


----------



## BlazingLazer

5/10 - Not too bad - Interesting voice, but at first it made me feel like I was kinda being molested.

Video quality isn't that great, but closest thing I could find to a studio sounding version of the song below:


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I've always liked his music.


----------



## sas111

2/10


----------



## Citrine

8/10


----------



## NotRealName

7/10

Really Like the vocals. The song got better as it went but I feel like I've heard it before.


----------



## beansly

10/10 :boogie


----------



## noyadefleur

7/10, not too bad!


----------



## sas111

uncategorizedme said:


> 7/10, not too bad!


9/10


----------



## bandofoutsider

8/10 Me likey.


----------



## BlazingLazer

9/10 - Can never go wrong with Loveless.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 That was ****ing awesome. :duck


----------



## sas111

5/10 It was whatever.


----------



## Josh90

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Haven't heard a Billy Idol song in forever.


----------



## beansly

9/10 Beautiful!


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Fanfreakintastic! :boogie


----------



## trendyfool

7/10 i like it, soulful


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Love songs about freedom.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was a toe tapper.


----------



## Evo

9.5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

7.5/10






good choice of song and sound clips in this one.


----------



## trendyfool

Not something I'd usually seek out on my own, but I really liked it. 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That was nice I like her voice.


----------



## sas111

2/10


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## successful

^7/10...Like the music itself, just not his voice. 
Would have been soooooooooooo much better if a band like "the killers" or "young the giant" would have sung it instead.


----------



## sas111

2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Not quite my thing.


----------



## slipknotized

7/10 Really cute vid too!


----------



## slipknotized

^^^
for this one

If you just click on "watch on youtube" it works ( but apparently not on here for some reason :no )


----------



## Syndacus

6/10 - Not my fav track on that album


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Nefury

Wasn't feeling that :X 3/10


----------



## noyadefleur

Really not my thing.. 2/10.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

uncategorizedme said:


> Really not my thing.. 2/10.


I like it, really melodic. A staggering 8.5/10

*put on some good headphones! (thx jc! ; ))*


----------



## James_Russell

8/10 That was really nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like his voice, good song. 

Off their latest cd:


----------



## Nefury

Nice! 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Beautiful voice.


----------



## Clint Westwood

5/10


----------



## Evo

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not normally my thing but I liked that song. :b


----------



## Nefury

5/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

7/10 I like it


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 <3 Garbage!

Someone else posted this group months ago, they combine rap with bluegrass for quite the unique sound.


----------



## whatevzers

8/10. I like Garbage  Trippy music video.


----------



## BlazingLazer

A+ 10/10 You gangstas don't deny the Rogers!

Ignore the last 3 or so minutes of silence to this one:


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Good stuff.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

8/10 Yeah, I liked that. It sounds very chill





"A Little Piece of Heaven" by Avenged Sevenfold: A delightful tale of murder, necrophilia, cannibalism, and zombies...and it has a happy ending! :clap


----------



## enzo

O_O.... very DTish. 8/10
baaaaaaaad post .... im sorry. Didn't think that through.


----------



## Venkska

8/10 AGAIN nice song brohan


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## Raulz0r

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Nefury

Great song 9/10


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

8.8/10... I'm really digging this song, particularly the intro. I'm also quite fond of the iguana-pigs in the music video.





"El Manana" by Gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not one of their best but still a good song. 

I couldn't find a youtube video for this song, just click on the Play This Song button about midway down the page on the left side.

http://www.uvumi.com/#haileywojcik/songs/albums/1509/6874/11


----------



## Evo

8.5/10


----------



## Tibble

8/10 :yes

Maybe the next person likes Trance? <3


----------



## Lmatic3030

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I've always loved that song. :duck


----------



## moxosis

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was nice.

I posted this the other day but the next poster rated the same video as I did so it didn't get rated so I'm reposting it. 

Someone else posted this group months ago, they combine rap with bluegrass for quite the unique sound.


----------



## Nefury

Not sure what to make of that, 6/10, i'll give it a few more listens.

Just gonna risk this here, might start posting more of this stuff to see people's reactions.


----------



## Evo

4/10


----------



## BlazingLazer

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

9/10 brandon flower's solo album was a masterpiece.


----------



## Skyliner

10/10 for Yellowcard, I love that song!


----------



## Snail Shells

7.9/10. Never heard of that group, but they're not too bad.

Forgive me, I'm on a blues binge right now. Otis Taylor is amazing.


----------



## Evo

9/10


----------



## Syndacus

6/10 - Been awhile since I listened to Cream...but then I've been listening to this:


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 for the music, couldn't finish listening to whatever the hell that was coming out of the singer's mouth though. :kma


----------



## Talgonite

7.5/10 I needed to hear that. 

**This song is actually only 1:30 long**


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Talgonite

9/10 Toad Licker delivers once again. That genre is called industrial?


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 I liked the beat though,


----------



## Talgonite

7.5/10 Loved the crazy flute.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not as nice as your earlier post but still not bad either.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6.5/10 decent song


----------



## Mr Mug

1/10 Sorry, I cannot stand his music.


----------



## Evo

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## Josh90

9/10


----------



## BlazingLazer

6/10 - Neat. In particular, the non-English vocals.






*Happy 6,000.*


----------



## Toad Licker

6.5/10 That was interestingly depressing lol.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 I loved her voice and I enjoyed the humming towards the end but I wasn't particularly fond of the melody she was using, in essense, it bored me.


----------



## Mr Mug

5/10 Mediocre.


----------



## Evo

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like her voice.


----------



## successful

7/10


----------



## Evo

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## jacksondoug3

5/10 not rly gettin it.


----------



## Evo

9/10


----------



## crystaltears

6/10


----------



## Evo

7.5/10


----------



## BlazingLazer

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 not bad


----------



## Nefury

6/10


----------



## The Blues man

Pretty good to be honest. I'll give it a *8.5/10*.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Cool song.


----------



## Mr Mug

*My post has a title, it's that important.*

6/10 Good voice but a little bland in some spots.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## iBlaze

5/10. It's good musically, but it's just not my taste.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Toad Licker said:


> 8/10 I like it.


Toad, finally a brilliant upload 10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10








xTKsaucex said:


> Toad, finally a brilliant upload 10/10


Holy hell a 10 for TK will miracles never cease? 

Thanks to the both of you from the both of me (A bipolar reference) :b


----------



## CoolSauce

5.5/10 I don't have the mindset to comprehend music like that I'm afraid (thus I probably shouldn't even rate it in the first place but w/e)


----------



## CoolSauce

- yay for no edit button


----------



## miminka

CoolSauce said:


> - yay for no edit button


1/10 uke


----------



## Mr Mug

4/10 Good singer but the song's kinda dreary.


----------



## quietmusicman




----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10


----------



## CoolSauce

quietmusicman said:


>


haha that's epic 10/10 for originallity


----------



## Toad Licker

For NiM: 8.5/10 Nice beat.


----------



## The Blues man

It's good, not exactly me style but I'll give it a 8/10. 

Santana - Flor D'Luna


----------



## Mr Mug

6/10 Santana's alright.


----------



## jacksondoug3

not bad 7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. Beautiful.


----------



## Mr Mug

7/10 Not bad, but a tad generic sounding.


----------



## Nefury

Not a huge fan, 6/10






For whoever listens, please listen to the whole thing!


----------



## The Blues man

Pretty good, 7/10.

Gary Moore - Parisienne Walkways (Montruex '97)

Ye don't have to listen to it all if ye don't want, but just listen to the first 4 minutes anyway.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. I listened to the whole thing, I definitely like the way he plays the blues.


----------



## uffie

2/10


----------



## AnnaM

8/10 that was coooool


----------



## stewie

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That was nice.


----------



## jacksondoug3

4/10


----------



## CoolSauce

8/10

very interesting sound.






(crappy laptop speakers/cheap earphones not recommended)


----------



## Mr Mug

4/10 Just a bit too electronic sounding.


----------



## Evo

4/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10.


----------



## Evo

10/10


----------



## quietmusicman

4//10


----------



## Evo

3/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## The Blues man

Not a big David Bowie at all, it's alright though. 6/10

Thin Lizzy - Do Anything You Want To.


----------



## sas111

5/10 Kinda catchy, just not my thing.


----------



## CoolSauce

interesting sound but I'm not sure whether the usage of drugs is required to fully understand it 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice moldy oldie. :duck


----------



## sas111

2/10 Put me to sleep.


----------



## xTKsaucex

CoolSauce said:


> - yay for no edit button


just like to say that didn't deserve a 1/10  everyone to their own, its on my ipod now dude


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 that was nice


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## stewie

7/10


----------



## CoolSauce

didn't know that one yet. Really chill though, 8/10






how dubstep was intended to sound like until Skrillex layed his mainstream hands on it and ruined the genre's image


----------



## jacksondoug3

8/10 love it.


----------



## quietmusicman

3/10 not my style


----------



## Mr Mug

4/10 :um


----------



## Nefury

0/10


----------



## SkipToTheEnd

9/10 Very cool


----------



## Evo

10/10 Very nice


----------



## Nefury

6/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. That tingled my brain.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I liked the beat but not thrilled with his voice.


----------



## CoolSauce

Nefury said:


> 6/10


sir, I love you(r taste in music)


----------



## Nefury

CoolSauce said:


> sir, I love you(r taste in music)


:teeth


----------



## stewie

4/10


----------



## Cat Montgomery

w/o the Derek Trucks solo: 7/10
w/ the Derek Trucks solo: 100/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 it just bored me a little


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. Groovy.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very interesting cover, I like it.


----------



## CoolSauce

10/10 
used to be my favorite song by her by far. Probably still is although I liked the recent Dubstep one too


----------



## Nefury

Najs. Lovely vocals 8/10


----------



## sas111

2/10


----------



## Evo

6/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6.5/10.


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## iBlaze

10/10. That's some impressive skill he has there. Has a really nice groove to it. Amazing.


----------



## Evo

8/10


----------



## enzo

oops...

@Evo... 7/10






EDIT: Sorry, wrong song.


----------



## Evo

10/10 Very nice


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 That was an enjoyable listen this morning.


----------



## Evo

10/10


----------



## tommo1234

^^ " This video contains content from EMI, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds"


----------



## Evo

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice song. She has a nice voice but for some reason i've never been a big fan of her's.


----------



## sas111

6/10


----------



## mapthesoul

Psychedelic! 6/10


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## Fluttershpy

^ 2/10 ; sorry, I know it's a classic, but not my thing!

________________________________________________
Here:


----------



## Evo

10/10


----------



## enzo

4/10, started out well, but for an instrumental track, it's far too repetitive.

Edit: Evo, you gotta stop doing that man :lol

9/10 @ Evo. Great song!

You might enjoy this though:


----------



## Evo

10/10 Very nice


----------



## xTKsaucex

didn't post anything, will rate if you do though;


----------



## CoolSauce

10/10 because good drum 'n bass always makes me feel good






I don't know if anyone of you knows Dimrain47 from Newgrounds but here u go. Vid of him playing live


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## moxosis

8/10 nice surprise when the guy started singing, grows.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 They have surpringly nice sound.


----------



## Evo

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I've always liked that song. :duck


----------



## Evo

^ "The uploader has not made this video available in your country." :|


----------



## Layla

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10








Evo said:


> ^ "The uploader has not made this video available in your country."


You can always look up the video on youtube and see if there is one that you are able to listen to, if not no biggy.


----------



## Evo

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I <3 the Stone Roses.


----------



## Evo

9/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

Evo said:


> 9/10


10/10

Still find myself playing this daily;






drum n bass is best


----------



## Evo

10/10 Love Drum & Bass


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Lmatic3030

I can dig it 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Freakin' awesome! :boogie


----------



## Evo

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6.5/10 Not quite my thing but it was still decent music.


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quite my thing at all.


----------



## Evo

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love 80's music.


----------



## Evo

8.5/10


----------



## mapthesoul

7/10 I like the Beatles but it's not one of my favorite songs from them.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Pretty voice.


----------



## Evo

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Almost can't go wrong with a Beatles song.


----------



## Evo

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Edit: moved post to keep things in order.


----------



## CoolSauce

xTKsaucex said:


> Still find myself playing this daily;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drum n bass is best


I've been so addicted to that upload! Let's give it another shot


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 The music isn't my thing but she has a nice voice so I'll give it a decent rating. :b


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Toad Licker said:


> 7.5/10 The music isn't my thing but she has a nice voice so I'll give it a decent rating. :b


her voice was the last thing I cared about. what made me fall in love with that song is the Sax at 0:35

^7.5/10


----------



## Evo

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10


----------



## Evo

8/10






If you don't want to watch to whole thing just listen to the bass solo at 5:05, it's amazing!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 You've been choosing some nice moldy oldies lately. :duck


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice, I really loved the horn part.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9.5/10. Feel good song.


----------



## CoolSauce

6/10 not really my style but probably good among it's genre


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

8/10 that was entertaining


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome song, cute video.


----------



## xTKsaucex

6/10 decent enough


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8.5/10 love her voice

it's not the Old Em, but this is alright in my opinion


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That's the best song of his I've heard in years, not that I've heard many lol.


----------



## Evo

6/10


----------



## 161

8/10 good song


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## CoolSauce

10/10. Definitely in my top 5 rhcp songs






isn't this music video what we've all dreamed of as little boys come true?


----------



## Nefury

7/10 That video was awesome haha.


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Sorry but that was quite an odd song to me. :b


----------



## Evo

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Groovy. 8)


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6.5/10 i enjoyed the instrumental, I just didn't care much for the singing


----------



## Evo

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 He does it well but I've never been a big fan of that song in the first place so...


----------



## Evo

10/10 because shes from New Zealand. 






I'm listening to this right now!


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat

8/10 
not bad!


----------



## xTKsaucex

all Radiohead is 10 so... 10

I've been Nostalgic today;


----------



## Evo

9/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

9.5/10 best theme song ever


----------



## Unexist

5/10


----------



## candiedsky

hmmm 6/10


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat

6/10






p.s. sounds a lot better in HD ;D


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8.5/10 the songs just a touch away from being compared to crack


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Ok I guess I'll have to go check out this cd, I bored of his older stuff years ago but this cd blows away any of his earlier stuff at least from the 2 videos you've posted so far. :kma


----------



## candiedsky

eh 4/10, maybe because it's too early in the morning.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8.5/10 that was a nice surprise. I usually hate their music but that was pretty nice.








Toad Licker said:


> 9/10 Ok I guess I'll have to go check out this cd, I bored of his older stuff years ago but this cd blows away any of his earlier stuff at least from the 2 videos you've posted so far. :kma


thats probably because the music is more intune with your tastes, A lot of his hiphop fans find his new album to be subpar compared to his older music. I'm an exception but I can see why for it did take time for this album to grow on me. I can now enjoy the album but it's not one of my favorites when compared to other albums inj his discography. anyways glad you enjoyed those 2 songs though I think you should wait until I post more before you think about checking it out.


----------



## Evo

6/10


----------



## candiedsky

3/10


----------



## Evo

1/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10


----------



## Evo

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I've always loved that song. :duck


----------



## forgetaboudit

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song. :cry


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8.5/10 pretty nice


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love the addition of Ozzy to the song.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

9/10 she has a distinct voice, I loved it.


----------



## jacksondoug3

8/10 great album. prolly one of my favorite emcees.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 She has an amazing voice, I'm already looking up this cd online.


----------



## Evo

8.5/10


----------



## Layla

8.10


----------



## Dystopia

5, liked the original better


----------



## ManOfFewWords

7.5/10


----------



## Evo

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## ManOfFewWords

8/10 creatively done video


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 the part where she says pull me out alive was great


----------



## ManOfFewWords

7/10 mainly because of kobe and khalil


----------



## Evo

6.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

10/10 can listen to that song for days R.i.P kurt cobain


----------



## MetalRacer

-10/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 for the first 15 seconds,
3/10 for the rest of the song


----------



## MetalRacer

This song should have been on _Guitar Hero_.


----------



## scriabin221

1/10 I can't stand that kind of music.


----------



## MetalRacer

6/10
Funny that you say that, as most of *that* music you can't stand is heavily-influenced by classical music in terms of structure and melody.


----------



## Evo

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not normally my type of music but I like her voice.


----------



## batman can

7/10. Kinda odd but grows on you.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice Moldy Oldie. 








batman can said:


> Kinda odd but grows on you.


Ya they are but I'm a big fan of odd music. :duck


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 that was nice


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not as good as the others you've posted, I think it has something to do with the lyrics, but I still liked it.


----------



## noyadefleur

Interesting.. not awful. 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice. 

Emiliana Torrini cover of Sound of Silence.


----------



## Evo

9/10 Very nice.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 I liked that quite a lot






I couldn't help but laugh when he started flying


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10. That was pretty tight.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 Not bad!






I couldn't help but laugh when he started flying


----------



## Nefury

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 The longer I listened the more it grew on me, I really enjoyed the chorus it really made this song imo.


----------



## forgetaboudit

6.5/10 different but interesting..


----------



## Evo

8/10


----------



## StevenCutler83

7/10


----------



## Evo

10/10 for Nirvana


----------



## Black And Mild

6/10. I **** with Mt. Eden, but I'm not feeling that song too much.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5.5/10.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5 liked it but it was slow in areas


----------



## Evo

9.5/10


----------



## Nefury

6/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8.5/10.


----------



## batman can

8/10


----------



## Nefury

Wasn't available in my country so I searched it myself, I am so dedicated. 8/10!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Consistantly good music I haven't disliked a video you've posted of theirs.


----------



## Nefury

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Another song that grew on me the longer I listened to it. :duck


----------



## Nefury

Nice!! 8/10


----------



## stewie

7.666/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my favorite Stones songs.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 I liked everything except for the chorus, the chorus was a little underwhelming for me.


----------



## Toad Licker

You posted this same video 3 times yesterday, how many times do you need it rated? :kma

It has a nice enough sound but I'm not overly thrilled with most of the lyrics, 7.5/10


----------



## Evo

8/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

classic 8/10


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 not bad








Toad Licker said:


> You posted this same video 3 times yesterday, how many times do you need it rated? :kma
> 
> It has a nice enough sound but I'm not overly thrilled with most of the lyrics, 7.5/10


I was waiting for you to rate it. whats wrong with the lyrics? is it the lyrics or is it just the rapping you're not thrilled with?


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was nice I'd have loved some vocals to go with the great music though. :duck








InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> whats wrong with the lyrics? is it the lyrics or is it just the rapping you're not thrilled with?


If it was just the rapping I'd rate almost every song you post low lol. It's hard to explain the lyrics change from song to song, of course, sometimes you like them sometimes they just aren't as good as other songs, the chorus was the best part of that song imo.


----------



## xTKsaucex

4.5/10 not a fan


----------



## Evo

10/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10 I didn't really like that mix, it didn't mesh well with me. only thing I really liked about it was the dubstep.


----------



## Evo

8/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## Evo

8.5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Damn nice! :evil


----------



## Evo

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song, his voice doesn't really fit his looks though lol.


----------



## FadeToOne

Toad Licker said:


> 8/10 Nice song, his voice doesn't really fit his looks though lol.


8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice cover.


----------



## stewie

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10

Comedic duo:


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Evo

8/10


----------



## Col

Evo said:


> 8/10


Was just listening to Franz Ferdinand yesterday  8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Very nice, I have their first cd I'll have to go check out this one now.


----------



## Evo

6.5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. Can't deny a classic like that!


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Aerosmith.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Relaxing music.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Interesting.


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## Col

9/10


----------



## Evo

6.5/10


----------



## Layla

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 They have a nice sound.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6.5 a bit boring


----------



## Black And Mild

5/10 It was just "ehh". I stopped listening to em around 2002 or so...just not feeling his music anymore.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was chill as you youngin's say. :kma


----------



## Mind in Flight

9/10 That was nice


----------



## Black And Mild

8/10...Not the kind of music that I normally listen to, but I actually liked it.


----------



## Evo

7.5/10


----------



## Roscoe

5/10 Just not my thing


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 not my thing


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Winds

8/10 Nice intro


----------



## Nefury

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Not quite my thing and it's at least slighty on the repetitive side. :b


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I could post that it's not my type of music but you already know that by now. :kma


----------



## jacksondoug3

8/10 so catchy. kinda reminds me of franz ferdinand.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice song, odd video.


----------



## Black And Mild

7/10 I wouldn't go out of my way to listen something like that, but if someone else was bumping that around me I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Evo

6/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10.


----------



## Layla

8/10


----------



## Mind in Flight

7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8//10 Nice song, I really liked the guy's guitaring.

From her best selling Blues album of 2010:


----------



## Evo

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song, creepy video. :duck


----------



## Black And Mild

8/10...I see you


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love this song, can't believe it came out so long ago already lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 This group is kind of hit and miss for me, I did like this song. :duck


----------



## Black And Mild

6/10 I can vibe to the beat, not so much with the lyrics


----------



## anonbearssoul

6/10. He flows well enough but there was nothing special about his lyrics or the tune.


----------



## anonbearssoul

8/10. I like this song but I like the track before this better (imho the best of the album)


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## anonbearssoul

8/10 for the radiohead.


----------



## Layla

10/10 love the Manics


----------



## Roscoe

8/10 cool


----------



## Evo

8/10


----------



## Nogy

6/10. Its a good song, if your into that type of music i suppose.





Sorry if this has been posted already....


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my top songs of the '90's.


----------



## Evo

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Haven't heard that song in a long time. :b

Hip Hop/Rap mixed with some Bluegrass:


----------



## Black And Mild

5/10... Just "ok", was a little boring


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 It wouldn't make me run out and buy the cd but if I heard it on the radio I wouldn't change the station. :duck


----------



## Mind in Flight

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice old tune.


----------



## anonbearssoul

7/10 She has a nice voice.


----------



## anonbearssoul

8/10 So very depressing. I like it.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10.


----------



## anonbearssoul

7/10 Nice solo.


----------



## Evo

9.5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

9/10.


----------



## BlazingLazer

6/10


----------



## Black And Mild

3/10 I couldn't vibe to it.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 The music was pretty decent but the lryics were just ok imo.

Puscifer is a side project of Maynard James Keenan, known for his work with the bands Tool, and A Perfect Circle.


----------



## Lmatic3030

7/10 I dig it.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was nice.

Over 6,000 posts in this thread and this is the first time I've ever seen someone rate their own video. You're either totally nuts or the most bored man alive and you can't be the most bored man alive because... that's my title! :kma


----------



## Layla

7/10

The song from Drive


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 She has a beautiful voice.








mark101 said:


> well i guess i'l be totally nuts then but i'm comin for your title lol


You youngin' you, think you can take my title huh. Ok well I'll be man enough to wish you good luck on that. :b


----------



## Mind in Flight

9/10 That was pretty relaxing.

This one's pretty mellow:


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice music, might have gotten a higher rating with some vocals. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker

^Just to let you know you're suppose to rate the previous video. 

8/10 Relaxing


----------



## Toad Licker

Thanks.


----------



## Roscoe

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but it has a nice beat.


----------



## Roscoe

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love their 80's sound even though they're not an 80's band.


----------



## jacksondoug3

9/10 that was rly good


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome song. :boogie


----------



## Evo

9/10


----------



## moya

3/10

:/ I don't like Blur I don't hate them either, but this tune is probably their most anooying song.


----------



## Nefury

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Layla

Different to what I like normally, but I liked 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That was a nice tune.


----------



## Mind in Flight

9/10 That was... different... but good. :b

Sorry to whoever gets this, there's some screaming in it. But the song is stuck in my head.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 The screaming wasn't that bad, good song. :duck


----------



## CleverUsername

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I'm not a big fan of his music but that was pretty decent.


----------



## anonbearssoul

8/10 Nice tunes. Why is there a minute of silence though without any weirdness afterwards?


----------



## Bbpuff

8/10 o;


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not usually my type of music but I really liked this song.








anonbearssoul said:


> Why is there a minute of silence though without any weirdness afterwards?


It seems weird to me to leave empty space but some video makers do it and I have no idea why.


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## quietmusicman

8/10






Aussie deathcore


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Sorry not my thing at all. :b


----------



## Don Gio

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice song and a cool video.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## James_Russell

7/10 nice choice


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7.5/10. Sounds solid live.


----------



## Black And Mild

6/10...Its chill


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Kakumbus

6/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love that song, hard to believe it's been so long ago that it came out.


----------



## Layla

8.5/10 very nice


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ I heard this on Assassination of a High School President and on one of the super rare occasions I've watched a Criminal Minds episode (I think? one of those crime-dramas, anyway). Great song. 8/10


----------



## Layla

I first heard it from the film 127 hours.

8/10 not my usual, but still good.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

11/10. That's one of my favorite songs that I'm a sucker for.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of their best.


----------



## pancakepowder

6/10 not even close to my tastes but it wasn't terrible.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## Roscoe

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 That was oddly interesting or interestingly odd, either way I liked it.


----------



## enzo

6/10


----------



## Black And Mild

9/10...T'was a good song


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## enzo

7/10


----------



## StevenCutler83

9/10


----------



## HammerAndLife

0/10, don't like anything with the word 'gangster' in it


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Nas - 10/10
Iced Earth - 8.5/10


----------



## Tibble

5/10 It's okay. Not the kind of music i listen to though :>


----------



## StevenCutler83

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not one of their best but still a nice song.


----------



## enzo

7/10 Reminds me a bit of Elliot Smith.


----------



## StevenCutler83

8/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8.5/10. Solid


----------



## jacksondoug3

5/10 quality music but the melody was a little too crazy for me


----------



## xTKsaucex

Interesting sound 5.5/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10. Beautiful song.


----------



## sas111

2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That wasn't quite what I expected, it was a very interesting song and I liked it. :b


----------



## JustThisGuy

4 out of 10. :/ Sorry. Just was becoming annoying to me. I think 4 was generous, though. Not to rip on it more.






Yes, I think that was a bra at 1:10, as well.


----------



## StevenCutler83

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

3/10 not my thing


----------



## Black And Mild

9/10 ...Skrillex has a lot of good **** out there.






EDIT: Yeah, I only like it for the beat Toad lol =D


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Sorry to say but this song is full of a lot of the same ol' tired rap lyrics but it has a nice beat so I'll give it a good rating. :b

If you like your Blues on the rockin' side you'll like this (there is about a minute of dead air at the end of the song, I don't know why):


----------



## It Happens

9/10, I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love Pink Floyd.


----------



## enzo

5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

enzo said:


> 5/10


7/10 good that, you would probably like And So I Watch You From Afar


----------



## enzo

Whaaaaat! Excellent recommendation man! Good lookin out.

4/10 @ Skrillex though. I'm aright with Dubstep, just not the way he does it.  I prefer something less flashy.

EDIT: I just noticed that might be a mashup of a two mixes lol. Not sure who the artist is.


----------



## Kingpin

7.5/10

Really into the chilled stuff.


----------



## It Happens

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Cool song.


----------



## JustThisGuy

6.5 Like the lyrics, just the intrumentals didn't catch me. Not awful, gave it the rating based on its merit of the genre it's going for. The .5 was for the vid.


----------



## xTKsaucex

JustThisGuy said:


> 6.5 Like the lyrics, just the intrumentals didn't catch me. Not awful, gave it the rating based on its merit of the genre it's going for. The .5 was for the vid.


deftones music is all a solid 10/10 from me, especially that album

I listen to this mix daily now, its too good. Obviously for the person rating I'm not expecting you to listen to the whole 60mins just the first say 8mins 30 secs. Be surprised if you don't want to listen to the whole thing though ;]


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Very nice.


----------



## Black And Mild

9/10 Good song. A rapper by the name of French Montana sampled that song, but it's not quite as good as the original .....Time for a slow jam


----------



## Kingpin

8.5/10

Very nice! Real R&B. Love it.


----------



## tommo1234

6/10


----------



## sas111

2/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

5/10.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/5 not bad








Toad Licker said:


> If it was just the rapping I'd rate almost every song you post low lol. It's hard to explain the lyrics change from song to song, of course, sometimes you like them sometimes they just aren't as good as other songs, the chorus was the best part of that song imo.


That's not what I meant. When you listen to an artist, you may like the tone and melody she uses in one song but you may not like the other, if you listen to two different artists of the same genre, you may like one artist's voice but dislike another's, but you enjoy the genre. Things like that differ. The change is a lot more drastic when it's a genre you are not particularly fond of so songs you grow to like are less and far between. If I listened to an album of a country singer I felt was innovative and had a distinct voice that I liked, his songs are going to have something different about them, they can't be just typical country songs, they would have to really hook me some way. He might have a song I felt had his signature style that drawn me to him while another song might sound like your average, typical country song. Country not being one of my favorite, I'm most likely not going to enjoy that particular song. It would just sound ok to me theoretically speaking. That's kinda what I meant. 
In your case, hip-hop is not a genre you listen to a lot which means the core sound in hip-hop is not as pleasing to the ear as it would be to your typical hip-hop fan. You are a special breed in which a sort of genre appropriation is needed for you to fully appreciate a hip-hop song. (Songs that are more in tuned with your taste) that's why I asked if it was the actual rapping that you didn't care for because the core sound is not something you typically like. It is usually the background music and chorus that carries the song in most cases. That doesn't mean there won't be exceptions; it just means you're less likely to find them so it makes sense to see if it was the rapping itself that felt underwhelming. Lyrics is another aspect of a songs entertainment value, it usually becomes secondary to flow and the background production. In many cases, the flow overshadows the lyrics, the beat overshadows the lyrics, the beat overshadows the flow and lyrics and in rare cases, lyrics overshadow the other (depending on the type of song). Point is, lyrics in most cases take the backseat to the production and flow. When people listen to a rap verse, first thing they listen for is their flow and delivery. Flow/delivery comes first then if the musical production is top notch, they start to listen to what the artist is actually saying (which could be many factors that play into that but in most cases, it's because the production is not boring). I was just making that clear because I wasn't completely convinced it was all because of the lyrics; I felt the rapping and the flow played the main part in your slight indifference to the song verses. But if you say otherwise, I guess I'll take your word for it. I guess all I can ask in this case would be, what did you think of the rappers flow in that song compared to the other 3 vids? Was it MAINLY the lyrics, or was it the flow that was the main source of your indifference.


----------



## Toad Licker

I love Pink's part, Eminem on the other hand just doesn't do it for me in this song. 6/10






^Sorry that was too long of a response to take the time to read. :kma


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Until 00:38 - ok, I like it, but ... fjeh, not for me _:no 4.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not my thing at all, I did find it strangely interesting though. :duck


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10






new one from Bassnectar


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

8/10.


----------



## Nogy

6.5/10. I liked it. I could appreciate it, even though its not exactly my style

This is one of my favorite songs. Rate it honestly though, it definately won't hurt my feelings if you don't agree with my taste


----------



## sas111

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Uuuu, nice - 8.




_


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Fuuuck. Sorry




_


----------



## Zebraa

10/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

3/10 That just freaked me out and didn't even have a nice tune. Hah!

I'll give the weird music video a try, though. Hrm...


----------



## Camelleone

3.5/10.. not really weird.
Give you k-indie music:


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Professor

3/10. Still way too happy for me, despite it being about death haha.

(it's best on 1080p)


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10


----------



## Bbpuff

6/10


----------



## The Professor

Wait... I think we all just have different tastes


----------



## Toad Licker

Super Marshy said:


> 6/10


8/10 Relaxing music.


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## weirdfishes1

7/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice voice.


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10 - nice voice as well


----------



## Evo

10/10!!!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

10/10. I saw that song in a new light.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/5 kinda liked that








Toad Licker said:


> I love Pink's part, Eminem on the other hand just doesn't do it for me in this song. 6/10
> 
> ^Sorry that was too long of a response to take the time to read. :kma


to be honest, I hated that song, both pink and ems part make me uke

I figured, i'll just shorten it it . (it wouldn't let me seperate the paragraphes for some reason)

That's not what I meant. When you listen to an artist, you may like the tone and melody she uses in one song but you may not like the other, if you listen to two different artists of the same genre, you may like one artist's voice but dislike another's, but you still enjoy the genre. Things like that differ. The change is a lot more drastic when it's a genre you are not particularly fond of so songs you grow to like are less and far between. If I listened to an album of a country singer I felt was innovative and had a distinct voice that I liked, his songs are going to have something unique about them, they can't be just typical country songs, they would have to really hook me some way. 


In your case, hip-hop is not a genre you listen to a lot which means the core sound in hip-hop is not as pleasing to the ear as it would be to your typical hip-hop fan. You are a special breed in which a sort of genre appropriation is needed for you to fully appreciate a hip-hop song. (Songs that are more in tuned with your taste) that's why I asked if it was the actual rapping that you didn't care for because the core sound is not something you typically like. That's why I'm not completely convinced it was all because of the lyrics; I felt the rapping and the flow played the main part in your indifference to the song verses. But if you say otherwise, I guess I'll take your word for it. 

hopefully thats short enough,, if not i'll just try and summerize it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was pretty good though I think I'm starting to get sick of Eminem...


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_oh  cute voice_, _6_.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Interesting music, trippy video.


----------



## Roscoe

7/10


----------



## StevenCutler83

10/10 in my opinion one of their very best


----------



## jacksondoug3

9/10 kinda sums up my mood at the moment. plus its nirvana duh


----------



## Evo

8.5/10


----------



## Absolution

8/10


----------



## Evo

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love Pink Floyd.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Boring.4.




_


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10

Here's some Electroswing. :boogie


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10. Not bad


----------



## JustThisGuy

5/10 It's catchy, I'll give it that.


----------



## Absolution

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Evo

6/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6/10.


----------



## Nogy

4.5/10

Not sure what the movie in the picture has to do with the song...


----------



## Evo

7.5/10


----------



## Nogy

8/10. Not something that i would have in my personal soundtrack, but i can't ignore its musical greatness.

Yeah, i'm not being original at all...but this song has been replayed a few times by me tonight for some reason...


----------



## Evo

8/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

Cream's my favourite band out of the 60's. Timeless stuff.

10/10


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Probably my least favorite video you've posted but you've gotta take chances so...


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ 9/10 Kickass!

Song technically ends at 2:16.


----------



## Evo

9/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 that was pretty nice


----------



## pancakepowder

8/10





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Toad Licker

6.5/10 Not quite my thing but it was ok.


----------



## jagmusic

10/10


----------



## Roscoe

8/10 Cool


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Freakin' awesome! :boogie


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Black And Mild

6.5/10....It's decent






It's just a beat/loop


----------



## shadowmask

Oops - 7/10 for TL's video.


----------



## enzo

Black And Mild said:


> 6.5/10....It's decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a beat/loop


5/10






:clap


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_9!




_


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## eppe

7/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

7/10


----------



## Nogy

2/10. I'm not a fan of metalcore at all, but this is only my very biased opinion so don't worry  Hehe i'm sure my video will get just a low of a rating


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Love the music, the song itself didn't really grab me though.


----------



## Evo

6.5/10


----------



## Lmatic3030

9/10 love superstition.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Black And Mild

8/10...Extra point because I liked the video


----------



## jacksondoug3

5/10 I like some of j coles stuff but that didnt rly do it for me.


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## sas111

2/10


----------



## heroin

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it. :duck


----------



## Roscoe

7/10 hmm


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That was unusual but I kinda liked it.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10 it was alright but that was a boring 3:14 minuts

song starts at 0:06


----------



## Roscoe

9/10 That was sick


----------



## Kingpin

9/10

Nice jazzy tune.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 I kinda liked that


----------



## Nogy

0.5/10. Sorry. There are so many reasons why i didn't like that, but i don't want to be an a-hole. I'm biased with certain music. Feel free to hate on my music 

Sorry for the live version, but i like it a bit better. Can't ever get tired of seeing Kerry King's bald tattooed head banging lol


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Nogy said:


> 0.5/10. Sorry. There are so many reasons why i didn't like that, but i don't want to be an a-hole. I'm biased with certain music. Feel free to hate on my music


I want to know those reasons opcorn

7.5/10 thankfully I'm not as biased as you are:b


----------



## Roscoe

7/10


----------



## The Blues man

Not bad. Not a genre that I'd be into but this is a good song. *7/10*.

*Gary Moore - One Day*


----------



## Ironpain

10/10. Now that's my kind of music, that is beautiful, I love the guitar, I don't know who that is sadly but I like it. Here's one that got stuck in my head while I was sick listening to the radio, the tune got caught in my head so I had to write it down and than look up the lyrics so I know what the song was, it's an 80's song, makes me think of Hall and Oates


----------



## Ironpain

Oops made a slight mistake there, here it is


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice moldy oldie. :duck


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10


----------



## Kingpin

8/10


----------



## estse

Pretty good 8/10


----------



## pastatoe

4/10 - original, but not my cup of tea


----------



## Roscoe

7/10


----------



## Fear Goggles

Honestly couldn't tell if this was a parody of country music or not. 2/10

Ignore the video...


----------



## Roscoe

Fear Goggles said:


> Honestly couldn't tell if this was a parody of country music or not. 2/10


Really? that's pretty sad. Outlaw country isn't for everyone. That garbage you see on CMT is the parody.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Nice.8




_


----------



## Evo

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## enzo

7.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 rare gem


----------



## enzo

6.5/10






Oh Toh Kay....bfff blichasd gfffmah. Just, wonderful. How do you do it?


----------



## StevenCutler83

5.5/10


----------



## edgar21

9/10 (Gotta give love to the G.O.A.T:])


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Kingpin

2/10 not my thing


----------



## jacksondoug3

7/10


----------



## Roscoe

6/10


----------



## Evo

5/10


----------



## Roscoe

5/10


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## MetalRacer

6/10
Still a good song from a band I wasn't crazy about.

Always preferred these guys when it came to "grunge" anyway:


----------



## Evo

8/10


----------



## StevenCutler83

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Kingpin

Sounds great. 8/10


----------



## arnie

8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8.5/10 the chorus kind of underwhelming but overall it was awesome


----------



## Evo

8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 It wasn't too bad but it never really grabbed me.


----------



## Kingpin

OMFG, absolute favorite female singer. Her voice is pure sex. 9/10


----------



## Millais

7/10





 - Still Life - The Horrors


----------



## shelbster18

10/10 One of my favorite songs. 





 1,2,3 - Confetti


----------



## The Blues man

*7.5/10*. Has a very nice beat to it. Very good song.

*Thin Lizzy - Don't Believe a Word*.


----------



## sas111

6.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

instrumental (dubstep remix)


----------



## xTKsaucex

3/10 - I usually like dubstep, but 99% of stuff posted on that channel pisses me off


----------



## enzo

7/10


----------



## Evo

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love her voice.

Warning explicit lyrics:


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.5/10 I laughed.

NSFW - Explicit language. Oh, right, and some gruesome violence.




Had to use the Sweeney Todd fan vid to avoid the word, that's why.


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Nogy

8.5/10. I'd never heard of them before, but damn those chicks can rock.

The original, much better than five finger's cover imo.


----------



## Roscoe

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 pretty good.


----------



## Roscoe

5/10 not into it


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]








xTKsaucex said:


> 3/10 - I usually like dubstep, but 99% of stuff posted on that channel pisses me off


I can definitly agree about the channel, almost every remix/song pisses me off on their. the vid I posted up was the only one I really liked.


----------



## enzo

3/10. Oddfuture ain't bad, but I usually like Earl and Tyler. And what exactly was that song about? :blank


----------



## Evo

6.5/10


----------



## Fear Goggles

Not a Zeppelin fan - 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice.


----------



## river1

7 it was nice to listen 2 just a lil`` slow for me but the beat was nice »





love this song


----------



## Roscoe

7/10


----------



## uffie

4/10 not really my thing


----------



## Roscoe

4/10 Not my ting


----------



## uffie

1/10


----------



## Evo

5/10


----------



## Roscoe

4/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 The lyrics are pretty much the same ol' boring crap that every other rapper seems to put out now a days, I really liked the chorus though. :duck


----------



## Roscoe

6/10 
His voice is kind of boring, sorry!


----------



## Nogy

7/10. Tha dude can flow. I personally don't have a skill or trade though, so i'll shut the hell up :lol

The **** i use to listen to back when i was crazed on drugs and alcohol.


----------



## CleverUsername

5/10 not really a big three six mafia fan


----------



## Fear Goggles

9/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5.5/10 interesting voice but the song overall was still slightly boring

OFWGKTA
(OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll)


----------



## StevenCutler83

8/10


----------



## Lasair

-10/10 sorry not my thing, it hurt my ears


----------



## JustThisGuy

6/10


----------



## heroin

6/10. Good tune. Didn't like the singer.


----------



## MF Doom

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## uffie

5/10


----------



## crystaltears

Toad Licker said:


>


Ergo Proxy! I would've rated that 9/10 

anyway

6/10 for uffie's vid


----------



## Roscoe

6/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6.5/10

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]


----------



## Roscoe

6/10


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_OMG :<<<<<<<<<<<< 2.




_


----------



## Roscoe

3/10


----------



## thequietmanuk

5/10 not my type of thing really.


----------



## Roscoe

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

I've never seen the show but the theme song is awesome. 9/10


----------



## Fear Goggles

Emilie Autumn is one of my somewhat guilty pleasures - 8/10


----------



## MF Doom

Nick Drake is ok, I guess: 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love her voice.


----------



## Fear Goggles

5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10

OFWGKTA
[OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll]


----------



## enzo

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## river1

omg toad licker your music taste is so interesting! when i listen to your songs i can picture myself in some old cd outlet store haha or some laid back cafe
8/10


----------



## Roscoe

4/10
not feelin it


----------



## enzo

7/10






My high school


----------



## Roscoe

10/10 yesss


----------



## enzo

9/10 great lyrics :lol

I really wish I could find a studio version of this song


----------



## Igitur

Your Crazy said:


> How fun!
> 
> I give it a 7/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (listen to the whole song)


I didn't even listen but thats a 10. I know i skipped everyon e elses songs but this is one of my top 10 song. SO GOOD.


----------



## Igitur

enzo said:


> 9/10 great lyrics :lol
> 
> I really wish I could find a studio version of this song


10/10 for thomas pridgen alone.

now to contribute


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Kickin' song.


----------



## Fear Goggles

6/10 +1 for the hotness of the girl playing the les paul.


----------



## Igitur

7/10 for the completely unexpected transition halfway through the song.


----------



## Igitur

Since I don't think my reply worked


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not my thing but I gave it a decent rating due to it's oddness factor (I like odd things).


----------



## xTKsaucex

6/10


----------



## theCARS1979

Hello Again, 1984, the CARS , 10/10


----------



## Fear Goggles

1/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

says the video isn't available or some shiz?

due to the 'recommend a band' thread, I find myself listening to Minus the Bear


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice and mellow, I like it.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 I usually hate artists from psychopathic records like Icp but that was alright.


----------



## Fear Goggles

I've got pecks, I've got limos, I've got b*tches and all my spare pecks are in my limo and my limos powered by b*itch juice NIGGGAAAA!!. Sorry I can't get home with the downies - 1/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

Bjork is always a 10/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Fear Goggles said:


> I've got pecks, I've got limos, I've got b*tches and all my spare pecks are in my limo and my limos powered by b*itch juice NIGGGAAAA!!. Sorry I can't get home with the downies - 1/10


umm, thats really not what the song was about,

7.5/10


----------



## Jcgrey

6/10


----------



## LordScott

give this song a try


----------



## Fear Goggles

Massive Attack - 7/10
Iron Mask - 3/10



InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> umm, thats really not what the song was about,


Lol, yeah I know. I was just referencing a Dylan Moran joke because of the use of language.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_6!




_


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Fear Goggles

5/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

4/10


----------



## noyadefleur

6/10


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 Gotta love Nick Drake


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10 the beat started out promising but her singing was just too underwelhming to bare. not saying her singing was bad just underwelhming, she wasn't hitting the notes I would have liked to hear and that got annoying.


----------



## xTKsaucex

serious? ... ok, 2/10


----------



## Evo

9/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.5 Love the guitar.






Reply 6,666! Woot! :twisted


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_OMMMMG, cool 9!
_ http://www.last.fm/music/Tearist


----------



## Jcgrey

5/10
Too fast for me. Heres an odball one for you. Where my sig and AV comes from.






Lyrics:

[Sagan]
If you wish to make an apple pie from scratch
You must first invent the universe

Space is filled with a network of wormholes
You might emerge somewhere else in space
Some when-else in time

The sky calls to us
If we do not destroy ourselves
We will one day venture to the stars

A still more glorious dawn awaits
Not a sunrise, but a galaxy rise
A morning filled with 400 billion suns
The rising of the milky way

The Cosmos is full beyond measure of elegant truths
Of exquisite interrelationships 
Of the awesome machinery of nature

I believe our future depends powerfully 
On how well we understand this cosmos
In which we float like a mote of dust
In the morning sky

But the brain does much more than just recollect
It inter-compares, it synthesizes, it analyzes 
it generates abstractions

The simplest thought like the concept of the number one 
Has an elaborate logical underpinning
The brain has its own language
For testing the structure and consistency of the world

[Hawking]
For thousands of years
People have wondered about the universe
Did it stretch out forever
Or was there a limit

From the big bang to black holes
From dark matter to a possible big crunch
Our image of the universe today
Is full of strange sounding ideas

[Sagan}
How lucky we are to live in this time
The first moment in human history 
When we are in fact visiting other worlds

The surface of the earth is the shore of the cosmic ocean
Recently we've waded a little way out
And the water seems inviting


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was odd but I like odd.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10, kinda bored me


----------



## Matomi

0/10, not my style of music and it sounded awful tbh, sorry.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was nice.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Hmmm.... not bad. 8.




_


----------



## PC41

6/10..sounds alright but idk what they're saying!


----------



## xTKsaucex

not mine personally but looks like I missed out 7/10 =]


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Nogy

8/10. Musically, it was absoultely beautiful. Personally, i ****ing hated it 

I don't care much for Ted as a person really, but this guitar solo scorches the ****ing earth


----------



## MF Doom

6/10


----------



## Fear Goggles

4/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

liked it 6/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 bored me

OFWGKTA
(OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll)


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 No, just no.


----------



## StevenCutler83

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 did nothing for me

OFWGKTA
(OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll)


----------



## LordScott

Martians Vs Goblin
-5/10
my favorite band <3


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

2.5/10

OFWGKTA
(OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll)

(WARNING: video is very disturbing)


----------



## Venkska




----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Venkska said:


>


you're suppose to RATE the song that comes BEFORE you.

OFWGKTA
(OddFutureWolfGangKillThemAll)

(WARNING: video is very disturbing)


----------



## Evo

3/10


----------



## uffie

10/10


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_blah....5.




_


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Roscoe

7.5/10 Cool, I dig the video


----------



## jagmusic

LOL Avatar Jay is nodding to the beat!!

6/10 its rockin', but never got in to VH, personally.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10 I don't like the way she's singing


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 This girl should give up rapping.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10 did nothing to me except bore me for 4:10 minuts








Toad Licker said:


> 4/10 This girl should give up rapping.


why? you barely even listen to rap.


----------



## Millais

3.5/10 - I did like it when Lady Sov sampled the Cure. The armpits bit in the video is funny.





 - Arlandria (Note to self: Arlandria is not a woman)


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10

whipped out the Nero album today


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Black And Mild

9/10 The bass and the vocals flowed really nice


----------



## Evo

6.5/10


----------



## drunkisnature

8.5/10


----------



## Cisco1993

4/10
HLUX0y4EptA[[/MEDIA]


----------



## Cisco1993

Damn it!


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Kind of grew on me the longer I listened.


----------



## drunkisnature

7/10


----------



## uffie

5/10


----------



## eppe

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_9!




:heart:heart:heart:heart
_


----------



## Bornstellar

5.5


----------



## drunkisnature

1.5/10


----------



## Bornstellar

4.5


----------



## Bornstellar

Crap, wrong picture.

Here we are:


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

2/10





​


----------



## Toad Licker

The lyrics were kind of interesting but overall it wasn't a very impressive song, sorry 4/10


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Hmmm... not bad, not good  5.




_


----------



## uffie

2/10


----------



## eppe

5/10


----------



## uffie

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations

5


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations

5, woops i failed at posting that link.


----------



## Nogy

6.5/10. Pretty good

Skip forward to about the 40 second mark....no one gives a **** about Puff....


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## uffie

9/10


----------



## eppe

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheesy video but a pretty decent song 8/10.


----------



## Evo

8/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

6.5/10


----------



## Evo

9/10


----------



## uffie

4/10


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations

2


----------



## enzo

8/10 Sounds great, with better quality. Had to find another vid.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 vey nice.


----------



## uffie

8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 That was better than her last video but only slightly...


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations

7


----------



## StevenCutler83

7.5/10


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations

8


----------



## Shizuma

8/10


----------



## Mira123




----------



## Zerix

Mira123 said:


>


Love those vocals, very enticing... 8/10

Here's mine:


----------



## pancakepowder

7/10 not bad






now I will force someone to listen to k-pop.


----------



## Kris10

^ A little too poppy for me

3/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

7/10


----------



## Venkska

Ah yes forgot had to rate them before haha
7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Very interesting 7.5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10

this should probably be rated by an electronic music lover


----------



## Toad Licker

It had a bit of everything in it, wasn't too bad 7/10


----------



## Evo

8/10


----------



## noyadefleur

6/10, it's not awful but it's incredibly overplayed.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 nice


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Haha  7.




_


----------



## Camelleone

6.5/10 because it's like repeated (except the lyrics) but the clips is good..


----------



## uffie

8/10


----------



## Cat Montgomery

10/10
easy


----------



## Toad Licker

That was interesting, 8/10.


----------



## enzo

7/10. Nice trumpet toward the end. Bumped it up from a 6 lol.


----------



## uffie

10/10


----------



## Nogy

6/10. It was pretty good, but honestly sounded the exact same as most songs i've heard from that genre.

A country song, since i haven't seen hardly any of them in this thread. This is real country though, not pop country


----------



## Toad Licker

He's not as good as his dad or his grandpa but it was still a pretty good song, 7.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10 didn't like it at all

it's Troy(the black guy) from community


----------



## Ironpain

5/10 it got good near the end.


----------



## Ironpain

I didn't notice the v when I was trying to embed the song


----------



## Ironpain




----------



## enzo

5.5/10


----------



## eppe

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Roscoe

5/10
That desert sure looks familiar


----------



## jacksondoug3

8/10 pink floyd always makes my ears happy


----------



## xTKsaucex

Liked that 7/10

Been playing a bit of Nero recently. Love um too much. Still have that feeling when I listen to this


----------



## Fear Goggles

2/10


----------



## jchildr

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Interesting 8/10


----------



## Tentative

Nice song. Strong lyrics. 9/10


----------



## uffie

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## gluten2513

*rate song*

this is pretty cool song i give it 7.5/10
http://www.youtube.com/v/


----------



## enzo

gluten2513 said:


> this is pretty cool song i give it 7.5/10


7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice I really liked it.


----------



## Absolution

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice moldy oldie, I love 80's music.


----------



## enzo

8/10 Lhasa de Sela is amazing. Love her songs.


----------



## Paper Samurai

enzo said:


> 8/10 Lhasa de Sela is amazing. Love her songs.


Not to bad, gets better as it progresses a little (bit of a slow start)

*7.5/10*


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song but way too short! :kma


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10 the instrumental was nice but the singing was horrible imo


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Zerix

Toad Licker said:


> 8/10


Wow, I wish the audio quality was better (and considering it WAS since I relistened), I give it *8/10*. I love it in the mood I'm in, I'm sure in a lively sober mood I'd rate it just slightly lower cause after all it's a bit downer of a song, but I LOVE IT. Thank you.
P.S - Lovely thread!! SO much good music here thank you guys 

Now, here's the first song that came on when I played my newly downloaded music tonite now right now... I hope this song gets high rating and I think it just might


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10


----------



## uffie

6/10


----------



## Tentative

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Kingpin

6/10


----------



## BlazingLazer

4/10 - Almost doesn't even sound like Bowie.


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Sorry just too odd and repetitive for my tastes.


----------



## xTKsaucex

urrrmm not a fan. 4/10


----------



## Kingpin

9.5/10 That was amazing.


----------



## xTKsaucex

since you said that was amazing, I like you. :b Totally agree

8/10 for yours nice.


----------



## enzo

5.5/10


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^Sounded like a decent intro, but my internet is uber slow until we get cable tomorrow. I would say 6/10. I like most music.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Stack

6/10

Not bad, pretty interesting. That middle section was good.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Stack said:


> 6/10
> 
> Not bad, pretty interesting. That middle section was good.


Sounds really strange to me lol. I appreciate it trying to do something creative though.

7/10






My favourite cover at the moment, may be to soft for some of the guys in here though. :b


----------



## StevenCutler83

1/10 sorry not my thing


----------



## Venkska

7/10


----------



## enzo

8.5/10 That was awesome.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Hmm, I like it - 8_


----------



## eppe

7/10


----------



## Kingpin

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Evo

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

no, sorry, no 3/10 :b


----------



## StevenCutler83

8/10 calming and relaxing


----------



## Kingpin

9/10 It's great.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Ohhhhhh, cool!10.




_


----------



## BlazingLazer

5/10 - Could never get into the Smiths, although the song is ok despite that.


----------



## Nefury

1/10


----------



## BlazingLazer

Nefury said:


> 1/10


Which one? We posted at the same time!


----------



## Nefury

BlazingLazer said:


> Which one? We posted at the same time!


Yours, sorry, The Smiths one is actually one of my favourite songs ever


----------



## BlazingLazer

Lol carry on...


----------



## xTKsaucex

urrr don't know whats going on here. So;


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10

The Real Mitt Romney


----------



## Toad Licker

Strangely interesting 7.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 that was different. i like different

may the real mitt romney please stand up


----------



## suddentwist

Not sure which one I'm suppose to rate, so I'll just rate the last two...

Long Red Hair - story is interesting and creative, but the music... 2/10
Real Mitt Romney - ha, I thought this was rather awesome, again, for it's creative qualities 5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10 all of that was nice and mellow


----------



## Kingpin

7.5/10 Dirty.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 It kind of grew on me the longer that I listened to it.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 didn't like it

family guy sample beat


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10


----------



## pitbull2591

8/10 Mac Miller has skill, and i love his beats great song. This is Krizz Kaliko ft. Tech N9ne, i almost cried when i heard this.. listen to the whole song its awesome


----------



## Kingpin

8/10 That was deep, I like it


----------



## Evo

8/10


----------



## tommo1234

cool 7/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

decent lyrics, just not my genre 4.5/10

Been playing Nero all day so...


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Mhmmmm...8.




_


----------



## enzo

7/10. Though, it started off wonderfully


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

Still haven't finished listening but 9/10!


----------



## uffie

6/10


----------



## Camelleone

7/10..




this is Sean Lennon' songs


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Kingpin

5/10


----------



## tommo1234

nice n' chilled 7/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

3/10 not a big country fan.


----------



## NoIce

7

I liked the style, but there wasn't enough meat in it for me. I like sounds that really... get INTO your ear if you know what I mean. Stuff that is almost overbearing, humming... eh.....


----------



## BlazingLazer

6/10


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_6.




_


----------



## NoIce

7

I think it's a simple case of not being in the right frame of mind to enjoy this one, my score would be different otherwise.


----------



## Kingpin

4/10 - Totally _not_ into classical.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## xTKsaucex

7/10


----------



## tommo1234

Can't go wrong with a bit of Pendulum. 7.5/10


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Oh...hm..5._


----------



## Kingpin

Hmm.. nice female vocals - 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## BlazingLazer

4/10 - Not a fan of Crack the Skye.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

8/10 - contemplates listening to more West....






edit: changed the song after I heard this. TOO GOOD.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Goood. 9.




_


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10


----------



## Nogy

7/10. Not my style at all, but i can appreciate it


----------



## enzo

7/10


----------



## jim11

10/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

I usually don't like stuff like that but 7/10

Well, been talking online with Mistabishi recently and he's a pretty stand up guy who's passionate about the music he does. So;


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Nice voice but the music isn't very pleasant to the ears, at least to mine.


----------



## tommo1234

chilled out to the max! 8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10


----------



## RmZ

4/10 just not my ting


----------



## enzo

4/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

8/10 - enjoyed that. Mainly as banging percussion and piano isn't too far off minimalist drum n bass


----------



## Evo

9/10


----------



## enzo

xTKsauvex, that was awesome.


----------



## xTKsaucex

enzo said:


> xTKsauvex, that was awesome.


Mistabishi is my new god of late. I've been talking with him online and introduced him to the youtube music promotor MrSuicideSheep. DnB Mega Mix expected in Autumn fingers crossed so keep a watch on Suicide Sheep.

got a **** load for you man in the mean time,





















p.s F- Skrillex, Dark sounds is Mistabishi all the way. UK Grime and minimalist dnb are the genres that have stayed loyal to the cause.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 I rated the last one


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## StevenCutler83

8.5/10 relaxing


----------



## ppl are boring

4/10 - sorry i found it a little repetitive.


----------



## Kingpin

5/10


----------



## SambaBus

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## eppe

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Kingpin

8.5/10 - Great stuff.


----------



## river1

5/10 i would of liked it without the vocals


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

2/10 :no


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10 sry but that was boring as hell

more awesome dubstep lol







Toad Licker said:


> 2/10 :no


not a dubstep fan I take it lol


----------



## jay l

Tis a good song. One of the only skrillex songs I listen to. 
7/10


----------



## ppl are boring

6.5/10 - not my type of music, but i enjoyed it.


----------



## Patriot

fav song :3 ~9/10


----------



## Matomi

8.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10


----------



## Kingpin

8/10 - Back when Eminem was entertaining.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## RmZ

3/10


----------



## Kingpin

7.5/10 - Linkin Park is mediocre, but I'll be generous because they used to be my favourite band when I was younger.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 took some time to grow on me but it did


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_murmurmiaumiau 10.




_


----------



## eppe

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## sas111

5/10


----------



## ppl are boring

1/10


----------



## sas111

2/10


----------



## foe

Beat: 8/10 | Hook: 7/10 | Rap: 3/10 | Overall: 6/10


----------



## T-Bone

6/10...if the song didn't sound like it was skipping(i'm guessing that's intentional), it would easily be an 8.


----------



## eppe

5/10


----------



## Aaron0

4/10 Can't say it's my taste


----------



## Parcius

7/10


----------



## Kingpin

4/10 - I didn't understand a word he was singing.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of their best songs.


----------



## T-Bone

5/10


----------



## Dan iel

Interesting song, maybe isn't upbeat or melodic for me but I reckon I could learn to like it.

6/10

I love this song:


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

8.5/10

I really enjoyed the upbeat sound.

Because their new album is out......


----------



## ppl are boring

donnie in the dark said:


> 8.5/10
> 
> i really enjoyed the upbeat sound.
> 
> Because their new album is out......


----------



## xTKsaucex

video not available apparently. There seems to be a string of people who follow my posts. Welcome to the bug.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 The chorus was nice, he can sing well but obviously rap isn't his thing.


----------



## Venkska

6/10 not my kind of music but it was pretty alright


----------



## xTKsaucex

sorry 1mins cant, just cant 0/10 :teeth


----------



## RmZ

5/10


----------



## ppl are boring

2/10 - sorry i cant stand music that requires few or no instruments and enhanced vocals


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10 sry but I thought that was just plain boring


----------



## Kingpin

5/10 - It's not so bad but I think he misinterpreted the song.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great moldy oldie!


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 I liked the piano parts but everything else just didn't click with my ears.


----------



## Lmatic3030

nahhh not feeling that at all 2/10


----------



## jagmusic

10/10, that was tight.


----------



## Aaron0

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## jagmusic

7/10, Enjoyable for sure.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6.5/10


----------



## sdrowsdrawkcab14

3/10


----------



## Kingpin

6.5/10 - Not a big fan of most progressive metal.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## enzo

6.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

0/10


----------



## StevenCutler83

7/10


----------



## uffie

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

1/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Everlast.


----------



## sdrowsdrawkcab14

7/10


----------



## RmZ

Not feeling it :[ 2/10


----------



## sdrowsdrawkcab14

Meh, 3/10


----------



## helicon1

7/10


----------



## casesensitive

I like the guitaring. 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 wasn't crazy about it


----------



## casesensitive

5.5/10 I liked the music, reminded me abit of Zero7. Didn't like the vocal style or lyrics.


----------



## Gunter

7/10 Not Really a fan of the genre, but it was good. I actually moved my head to the beat.





The lyrics are cleverly written in my opinion, just an awesome emotional song and vocals. Not that abuse is cool (the song is about some abusive relationships a woman had experienced) So i kinda challenge you to listen to the lyrics if you'd like


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

casesensitive said:


> 5.5/10 I liked the music, reminded me abit of Zero7. Didn't like the vocal style or lyrics.


what about the chorus? the chorus made the song for me. I don't even really listen to the whole song anymore, just the chorus now.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

7.5/10 pretty nice


----------



## Evo

4/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

0/10 :no


----------



## James_Russell

7/10 I liked


----------



## sas111

5/10


----------



## eppe

6/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 it was great in parts but other parts really get annoying, the the great parts are good enough.


----------



## Toad Licker

That was odd but I kinda liked it 8/10.


----------



## sas111

6/10


----------



## ppl are boring

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10


----------



## estse

9/10 love the Liars


----------



## moya

6/10

Never really been into the Ex but that tune wasn't bad.


----------



## Absolution

7/10. It sounds as if someone took Godspeed You Black Emperor and remixed them kind of.


----------



## roseblood

5/10 I'm not a big fan of new order. I love joy division though, if that matters.






p.s. Don't know how to post a video, sorry!


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10


----------



## Mirror

3/10 ... interesting I suppose. I've never actually watched South Park.


----------



## moya

Oooh Roseblood, "Lookaftering" is one of my favorite albums ever :3



Mirror said:


> 3/10 ... interesting I suppose. I've never actually watched South Park.


Hmm reallly generic post-grunge.. sorry. 2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10


----------



## subconscious

6/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

urm 4/10


----------



## Kingpin

Solid. - 7.5/10


----------



## SambaBus

8


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

2/10 boring, couldn't get into at all


----------



## moya

9/10 YES Best tune on the album


----------



## moya

4/10 His collabs with Paradox/Alaska are much better. Way better drums.

Soooo while on the topic of good drums:


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## subconscious

1/10 that sucks ***


----------



## Toad Licker

^You're suppose to post a video for us to rate along with your rating.


----------



## jacksondoug3

4/10 It was ok. Chorus wasn't that great.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 not bad


----------



## Gunter

At first I thought he was bout to ruin a perfectly good song by implementing rap w/ it. *10/10*. I listen to Yonas once in a while, but i can't believe i hadn't heard him do that song.




I have always disliked rock(or metal, idk what you call this genre) till I heard this song. I've Never digged a song of this genre so much.


----------



## Kingpin

Vocals were decent, but the rest, not so much. - 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

6/10 interesting sound


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 not bad


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Talgonite

8/10 It was nice and relaxing.


----------



## James_Russell

7/10 Been forever since I've heard that haha.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Talgonite

9/10 I really liked that one!


----------



## luceo

8.5/10. I'm not a huge fan of Hole or Courtney Love in general, but I have to admit, that song is pretty great.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6.5/10 it wasn't bad, some parts were actually really good imo but his voice was kinda annoying for me. still it gets an ok rating from me.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Parcius

7/10





I wish there was a music video for this song


----------



## Kingpin

Sounded alright. - 7/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

5/10


----------



## Evo

6/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10


----------



## successful

^ 20/10. His Best song next to "Last Call".


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat

9/10
Oohh I quite enjoyed that! I'll have to check out more stuff by that artist. : D


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_6.




_


----------



## Evo

10/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10


----------



## James_Russell

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Jollygoggles

10/10 Like the bassline




Morrissey was a hipster before hipster was a thing. And, my god, those lyrics. <3


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10


----------



## SambaBus

6


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 It grew on me the longer that I listened to it.


----------



## Kingpin

6/10


----------



## DubnRun

..I love it, very chill 9.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## xTKsaucex

5/10


----------



## Evo

7/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

8/10


----------



## SambaBus

7


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

8/10

play until you get bored.


----------



## Kingpin

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I liked it.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10 had potential because I liked her voice and some of the notes she hit but she wasn't hitting the right notes and she wasn't using the right melody for me. same with the backround music, had potential to wow me but didn't get to that point so I felt underwhelmed. gets a low 6 from me.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Decent song sadly it's filled with the same old cliche lyrics every other rapper uses.


----------



## Kingpin

That was an awful, awful song. - 2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 didn't do much for me sry


----------



## Nogy

7/10 Wasn't my style, but i can appreciate it

I'm a humorous mood, so why not


----------



## MF Doom

3/10


----------



## Kingpin

That was a pretty good song. - 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 The chorus was awesome the song itself was just ok.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 pretty good, i liked that


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That was interesting the way they gave it an old style chorus, combined with the rap it turned out very nice.


----------



## successful

7/10


----------



## Jollygoggles

3/10
Jónsi - Kolniður


----------



## DMIND11

6/10


----------



## Jollygoggles

8/10 Love it!


----------



## punksparkyrock

8/10


----------



## BrianMook

7/10 Nice for not having lyrics, It pumped me up for Armageddon. I have my katana and Glock 22, and I'm ready for war.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 bored me sry


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## MF Doom

6/10


----------



## Kingpin

Very psychedelic - 8.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 I liked the first 15 seconds but everything else bored me.


----------



## punksparkyrock

7/10


----------



## BrianMook

Not Bad 6.5/10


----------



## RmZ

5/10


----------



## MF Doom

5/10


----------



## Kingpin

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## MF Doom

6/10


----------



## Jollygoggles

6/10 There is another Woodkid song that I really like. Can't remember its name.


----------



## Kingpin

Ew, dubstep, ew. It was kind of nostalgic, though - 3/10


----------



## ImWeird

7/10


----------



## StevenCutler83

9/10


----------



## MF Doom

7/10


----------



## Kingpin

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## StevenCutler83

6/10


----------



## MF Doom

7/10


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_8.




_


----------



## Toad Licker

6.5/10 Not quite my thing but it was still interestingly odd or oddly interesting.


----------



## Kingpin

6/10


----------



## ock word

9/10


----------



## The Blues man

I'll give it a *6.5/10*.

Santana - In the Light of a New Day


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Jollygoggles

6/10 Thick beat. Just don't like the singer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBT4ZWy6Lm4#t=0m17s


----------



## MF Doom

Hehe, pretty nice. 8/10


----------



## ImWeird

7/10


----------



## pythonesque

*9.7/10* - this is lovely. I should pop in this thread more often.


----------



## James_Russell

8/10 I like it


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Not quite my thing plus the singers voice sucked.


----------



## Kingpin

6/10


----------



## Gunter

Quite Nice Actually. 8/10

Some Good O'l K-Pop


----------



## Talgonite

7/10 Not a huge K-pop fan but they always have great videos. 

In keeping with the K-pop theme...


----------



## Kingpin

1.5/10


----------



## Talgonite

9/10 That turned me on. ._.


----------



## MF Doom

Hmm, didn't like it that much: 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love Garbage!


----------



## Talgonite

9/10 ToadLicker always delivers. :clap


----------



## Kingpin

One of the most overused songs on YouTube - 6/10


----------



## MF Doom

7/10


----------



## Talgonite

8.5/10 That was beautiful.


----------



## Jollygoggles

5/10


----------



## crystaltears

1/10


----------



## Jollygoggles

-infinity/10


----------



## meeps

5/10. I like garbage, but that song is meh.


----------



## Jollygoggles

9/10 Love it! So feel good!


----------



## xTKsaucex

chill but not my sort of thing 3/10






VOCALS ARE LUSHY!!!! Total meltdown


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_goood song. 9.




_


----------



## SambaBus

7.


----------



## Kingpin

6.5/10


----------



## Daniel C

4/10. I'm sorry, it's not my style.






It's time for some more classics. Couldn't find the original studio version unfortunately.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## MF Doom

8/10


----------



## Kingpin

I love Immortal Technique - 9/10


----------



## MF Doom

Sure, cool 8/10


----------



## Talgonite

6/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Daniel C

6/10 I'm not really a fan of those Japanese video game tunes. Talking about video game music, this has to be one of my personal favourites:


----------



## pythonesque

*7.5/10.* I liked the spaghetti western vibe to it.

I was going to post this in the OST thread but I'm too lazy to go through it all and see if anyone's posted it already, so I'm plonking it down on here:


----------



## Kingpin

Beautiful song from an equally beautiful film - 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6.5/10 It was a bit slow but I still liked it.


----------



## Daniel C

8/10 That was rather good. Okay, back in my quest of enriching this thread with some classics:


----------



## The Blues man

Quite good. I'll give it a *7.5/10*.

Gary Moore - Spanish Guitar


----------



## pythonesque

*9.5/10.* Pretty rocking, though my favourite is still "Parisienne Walkways".


----------



## punksparkyrock

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 liked it


----------



## Daniel C

3/10 I'm not into rap, sorry. 
And now for something completely different: some Dutch music.


----------



## xTKsaucex

2/10 not my thing;


----------



## Kingpin

7/10


----------



## avoidobot3000

6/10 It's ok, a bit square--nowhere near as interesting as their earlier stuff. I preferred the Burial rework.


----------



## Toad Licker

That's was odd, part of my brain hated the hell out of it while the other part loved it. I'll give it a decent score while they fight it out. :kma 7/10


----------



## ImWeird

4/10


----------



## Matt21

4.5/10


----------



## Matt21

4.5/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

10/10 awesome song.


----------



## Nogy

6.5/10 Not my style (hehe, i think i always say that) but was a decent song

My four year struggle. Was clean for almost a month, now on a 5 day bender... seems a fitting song


----------



## Matt21

6/10 cool


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty song.


----------



## The Blues man

Not bad to be fair, I'll give it a *7/10*.

Carlos Santana - Canela


----------



## Jollygoggles

Normally I quiet like a bit of Santana but not that 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

8/10 - good tuneage man






SKIP TO 33.39 - play until bored - hopefully enjoy.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## tommo1234

6/10


----------



## enzo

2/10 Wow.


----------



## Matt21

7/10. Good.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 I like the music but the singer not so much.


----------



## enzo

9/10 Love Rhymesayers. Love E&A. Shame Eyedeas died. HipHop lost one of her greatest artists.


----------



## tommo1234

cool. 7/10


----------



## Matt21

9/10 Awesome


----------



## Toad Licker

9.5/10 Loved it! :boogie


----------



## The Blues man

I'll give it a *5/10*.

Daryl Stuermer - "Follow You, Follow Me"


----------



## ferrellwolf

8.5/10 Very classy


----------



## jacksondoug3

8/10 love frank ocean


----------



## Matt21

7,5/10 Cool.


----------



## ImWeird

7/10 She has a great voice, but that band was soooo overplayed where I live.


----------



## zemulis

8/10 - heard a friend of mine today whistling this song


----------



## Kingpin

7/10


----------



## Nefury

8/10 always been a fan of that song


----------



## Matt21

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love APC.


----------



## Matt21

8,5/10 I like it


----------



## Talgonite

7.5/10 I liked the lyrics a lot.


----------



## Kingpin

5/10


----------



## ImWeird

8/10 I love Portishead.


----------



## MF Doom

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice and mellow, good morning music.


----------



## MF Doom

8/10


----------



## Dirt Road Rambler

7/10. fun video!






y'all may not dig it, but this one's been in my head lately


----------



## Dirt Road Rambler

7/10. fun video!






y'all may not dig it, but this one's been in my head lately


----------



## enzo

7.5/10 Nice lyrics.






Man, I really love stumbling across great bands.


----------



## MF Doom

Cool 8/10


----------



## SambaBus

7/10


----------



## Nefury

9/10, a modern classic!


----------



## Kingpin

7.5/10


----------



## The Blues man

^ Just there before me lol. Again, It's quite good, I'll give it an *8/10*.

Earth, Wind & Fire - Love's Holiday (plus the interlude, "Brazilian Rhyme")


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## StevenCutler83

8/10 nice one


----------



## Kingpin

8/10


----------



## StevenCutler83

9/10


----------



## The Blues man

It's good, though it isn't my kind of music, but I'll give it a *6.5/10*.

Rory Gallagher - Follow Me


----------



## Kingpin

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Interesting sound they have.


----------



## Kingpin

8/10


----------



## The Blues man

Quite good. I'll give it a *7/10*.

Daryl Stuermer - Land of Confusion






Sorry if the video is slightly long but in my opinion, it's well worth it. The guitar playing in it is obviously fantastic but the keyboard solo is something to listen out for as well in this song, it's a very good solo.


----------



## BrianMook

7/10- Makes me jealous, but my Rocksmith skill is improving.


----------



## StevenCutler83

6/10


----------



## Kingpin

The lyrics were a lot of thin air, but the beat was decent - 4/10


----------



## The Blues man

It's not bad, not too keen on the vocals though, but I think it's far to say it deserves a *7/10*.

Gary Moore - Wild Frontier (12" Version)


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Talgonite

8/10 I normally don't like Irish tunes but that was pretty good. ^^


----------



## Stillill

7/10 Never heard of her before but that was pretty good. I'll have to check out more by her.

Something by one of the first bands I ever got into and I still have alot of good memories driving around listening to them. They kind of dropped of my radar the last couple years but I've been listening alot the last couple days.
RIP Tony Sly


----------



## Talgonite

7/10 Very oldschool punk  More Fefe!!!


----------



## BrianMook

9/10- I remember when this song came out, the reason for the high rating is this song made me have a crush on Fefe Dobson.


----------



## Talgonite

9/10 Wow.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

I didn't like this song ... at all. 2.


----------



## Talgonite

6/10 That was decent.


----------



## Kingpin

1/10


----------



## SambaBus

6/10


----------



## Kingpin

I can think of a few other bands who are like that.
7/10 It was quite nice, considering I'm not crazy about metal.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Matt21

5/10 That was scary.


----------



## The Blues man

It's alright. I'll give it a *6/10*.

Gary Moore - Like Angels


----------



## StevenCutler83

8.5/10 It's good


----------



## BrianMook

6.5/10- Kanye deducted a point or two.

Zero dislikes, don't be the one to **** it up.


----------



## Stillill

9/10 Love the Trio. Love this record too, never understood all the hate it gets.

Anyway here's another No Use For A Name song in memory of a guy who, by all accounts, was a pretty great dude.


----------



## BrianMook

7/10- reminds me of a band I can't recall

This song always gets me pumped


----------



## Nogy

Not a fan of alternative rock, but this isn't the worst of it. 5.5/10


----------



## enzo

4.5/10


----------



## typemismatch

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Kingpin

4.5/10


----------



## StevenCutler83

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Sorry but the song is filled with the same old cliche lyrics that every other rapper uses.


----------



## Mirror

5/10. Easy to listen to but I had no idea what she was saying.


----------



## enzo

6/10 Lyrics could've been better.


----------



## Talgonite

9/10 Was that a member of Coheed and Cambria? I love those guys. 

This clip has 2 versions of the same song and is ultra extended (looped) just FYI.


----------



## The Blues man

Very nice. Didn't listen to it fully because as you said, it was looped, but listened to if for 5 minutes. I'll give it a *8.5/10*.

*Gary Moore - Blood of Emeralds*


----------



## avoidobot3000

6 /10 Pleasant, but overly sentimental. :b It moves too slowly for my liking: the lyrics aren't strong enough to keep me thinking and carry the song through the pauses, and the strings and pads aren't interesting enough keep my attention, either.


----------



## Talgonite

6/10 I see it came out in 1997 but it sounds so generic. (These days) :/


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## enzo

7/10






Talgonite,

Yeah, that was the lead vocalist from C&C.


----------



## Mirror

7/10


----------



## Kingpin

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Pretty song.

Amy Winehouse's god daughter.


----------



## FUBAR

7/10.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

7/10

Warning: no lyrics on this one


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## nork123

6/10, catchy song, but doesn't quite float my boat

Only discovered this the other day, but absolutely I love it, such a haunting song


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

nork123 said:


> 6/10, catchy song, but doesn't quite float my boat
> 
> Only discovered this the other day, but absolutely I love it, such a haunting song





Code:


[ YOUTUBE ]v=4BMZ7wfLyno[ /YOUTUBE ]

you need to put the numbers and characters after the watch?v=



Code:


[ YOUTUBE ]4BMZ7wfLyno[ /YOUTUBE ]


----------



## Toad Licker

6.5/10 Not bad but a bit on the slow side for my tastes.


----------



## enzo

8/10 Nice.






*_*


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## The Blues man

Quite good. I'll give it a *7.5/10*.

*Gary Moore - Still Got the Blues*


----------



## kittenamos

7/10


----------



## SambaBus

5/10 not my type of music sorry.


----------



## ShadyGFX

10/10 
I love this song!!!


----------



## SambaBus

7.5/10


----------



## The Blues man

Not really my thing, sorry. *6/10*.

*INXS - Lately*


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## enzo

8/10 Nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. :hyper


----------



## Talgonite

10/10 That was an experience. :nw


----------



## nork123

5/10, not too keen on britney spears


----------



## Talgonite

7/10 Was pretty good but kind of droned on.


----------



## nork123

7/10 she kinda sounds wasted lol, but I like the emotion in the song


----------



## luceo

8.5/10
Bad Brains are great!


----------



## James_Russell

7/10 that was nice.


----------



## enzo

10/10 Damn you, Jordan. Damn your mastery of words.


----------



## Kingpin

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Nefury

8/10, it's like if Radiohead had a female singer. I liked it.


----------



## Kingpin

8.5/10 Very good.


----------



## nork123

4/10, I have tried to get into animal collective a few times, but they have never really clicked with me


----------



## Kingpin

^ Start with Merriweather Post Pavilion, and then work your way backwards.

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## Stillill

8/10 Really good, definitely will check out more of her stuff.


----------



## Talgonite

10/10 Wow. That turned me on. :um


----------



## ImWeird

7/10


----------



## targetbuddy

7.7/10


----------



## nork123

6.5/10 the robot in the video was pretty cool lol


----------



## Parcius

Nice 8/10

This soundtrack is so win!


----------



## enzo

6/10











:con


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song. :cry


----------



## Kingpin

3/10 Being honest.


----------



## nork123

5/10, didn't really float my boat


----------



## T-Bone

5/10 no thanks sorry

I want to hear this short little ditty when my life fades and i breathe my last breaths.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## bidde

6/10

Not my thing, but is listenable.


----------



## enzo

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 The music was good the singer didn't thrill me though.


----------



## enzo

2/10 Wow, sorry man. I think most dubstep is subpar, but that was harsh.


----------



## eppe

5/10

though i like dubstep, im not a fan of those that border on club music.


----------



## nork123

6.5/10, was quite nice, but not a huge fan of that type of music


----------



## Talgonite

7/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 <3 Jewel.


----------



## ImWeird

6/10


----------



## Primordial Loop

8/10 New, yet oddly satisfying.


----------



## enzo

8.5/10 Loved it.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## xTKsaucex

6/10


----------



## uffie

6/10


----------



## Kingpin

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Nefury

8/10 lovely vocals






Very 80s...


----------



## tommo1234

Yes! 8/10


----------



## luceo

2/10 Brad Paisely's pretty terrible and those lyrics especially are pretty awful.

This song seems appropriate:


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## tommo1234

luceo said:


> 2/10 Brad Paisely's pretty terrible and those lyrics especially are pretty awful.
> 
> This song seems appropriate:


or hs dick in dixie song haha


----------



## tommo1234

5/10


----------



## Primordial Loop

Being generous, 3/10. Simply can't get into country.


----------



## eppe

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Sorry that didn't agree with my ears at all.

In response to Katy Perry's "I Kissed a Girl"


----------



## tommo1234

meh 3/10


----------



## ImWeird

2/10 Sorry, I just can't do country.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## The Blues man

It's alright but it's not quite my thing. I'll give it a *6.5/10*.

*Gary Moore - With Love (Remember)*


----------



## ballroomblitz

4/10

This cover is giving me life:


----------



## pythonesque

*6.8/10*

I've always wondered what non-batty people think of this:


----------



## Toad Licker

pythonesque said:


> 6.8/10
> 
> I've always wondered what non-batty people think of this:


5/10 That was odd to say the least.


----------



## Kingpin

8/10


----------



## ImWeird

7/10

Someone cool showed me this band.


----------



## Nefury

Heh, maybe the person I showed that song to, if you speak to her. The chain of people who passed on that song is quite long it appears. Anywho, 9/10.

I can't believe someone posted an Elbow song a few posts up too!! Although it was their most famous/overplayed one


----------



## Kingpin

7.5/10 Solid, but by far not my favourite by them.


----------



## pythonesque

*7.9/10;* would have been higher if Tool's videos didn't creep me out so much.



Toad Licker said:


> That was odd to say the least.


:teeth

Oooh, here's a good one:


----------



## enzo

8.5/10 One of the best things to come out of this city.

Also can't help but be reminded of these dudes whenever I hear DFA.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## enzo

7.5/10 Nice. Wish I understood the lyrics though.


----------



## mattigummi

It's an okay song, 5/10


----------



## bidde

4/10
I don't listen to indie folk/pop.


----------



## river1

OMG.. 2/10 I guess we all have different tastes in music.


----------



## punksparkyrock

8/10


----------



## ballroomblitz

8/10, love it.


----------



## SteveD210

7/10

Miles davis-Freddie freeloader


----------



## pythonesque

*9.5/10;* Miles Davis is a god.


----------



## deadender

8/10 - Very cool


----------



## Mossy Autumn

7.5/10 A little too fast for my taste but still very good.


----------



## Kingpin

8/10


----------



## ballroomblitz

A Perfect Circle - 5/10


----------



## enzo

8.5/10 Aww, love Ride.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## ImWeird

7.5/10

PJ and Thom <3


----------



## Millais

ImWeird said:


> 7.5/10
> 
> PJ and Thom <3


Haven't heard this one. I quite like it. 8/10





 - Alt-J - Tessellate - Lowlands 2012


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10 didn't like it


----------



## flagg lives

4/10 sorry not my cup of tea






^that song speaks to me more than any song i've ever heard. i don't quite know why


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## pythonesque

*5.5/10;* a bit too slow for my liking.

But I will proceed to contradict myself by posting this:


----------



## nork123

7/10, she has a nice voice


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Lovely voice.


----------



## punksparkyrock

8/10 I like it


----------



## flagg lives

6/10 at first it was weird, but I enjoyed it more towards the end, seems like one of those songs/artists you like the more you listen to them






best 90 second song ever^


----------



## SambaBus

7/10


----------



## deadender

5/10

Sorry... Not big on the Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad, singer is ugly as hell though. :kma


----------



## Toad Licker

bump


----------



## Kingpin

3/10 I didn't enjoy that. :blank


----------



## reaffected

9/10. It would've probably been a 8/10, but I gave another point for the camel. ^_^


----------



## jacksondoug3

9/10 any mt eden song is a grade a eargasm for me


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Kingpin

8/10 Good sh*t.


----------



## river1

6/10


----------



## shyshisho

3/10 I'm not a rap fan so my opinion is uninformed.


----------



## Qolselanu

Woah. I gave Y-Control a 6/10 back then? Wow I must have been in a bad mood. Easily 9/10 to me now. Anyway...

This is easily 8/10. Galactically amazing.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Freakin' Awesome.


----------



## StevenCutler83

7.5/10


----------



## CefaliK

6/10 for Blur


----------



## James_Russell

9/10. This Will Destroy you are brilliant :yes. Hadn't seen a live vid of them before either.


----------



## Canucklehead

8/10 nice and soothing


----------



## reaffected

5/10. Not my kinda thing D: also not to be watched at 3am. O_O


----------



## StevenCutler83

9/10 good and relaxing


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Interesting song.


----------



## StevenCutler83

7.5/10


----------



## reaffected

9/10. As far as my understanding of 'swag' that is it...hahaha. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love her voice.


----------



## reaffected

As soon as I saw the picture...I had a good feeling...then piano...then her voice ^_^ 10/10 Amazing song.


----------



## deadender

8/10. I like the lyrics


----------



## reaffected

6/10


----------



## Talgonite

6/10 I think I'd be feeling it more if I was drunk in a club.


----------



## deadender

5/10. Just not my thing. Sorry


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Pleasant little tune.


----------



## flagg lives

7.5/10


----------



## Rainy Woods

Another 7.5, I liked it..


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Sorry I didn't much care for his voice.


----------



## reaffected

10/10. I love your music. marry me. lol


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Freakin' awesome. BTW I do! lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Bump


----------



## Rainy Woods

8/10 My goodness I forgot all about Gin Wigmore. I had heard her song "These Roses" ages ago and was soo intrigued by her. I want to properly check her out now.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Soap & Skin.


----------



## tommo1234

6/10


----------



## Rainy Woods

6/10 It was nice but I usually prefer Country when it's abit more rougher and folk influenced than that. Not too keen on Modern Country.


----------



## Daniel C

8/10. That was quite interesting. Interesting video clip as well.

Okay, behold the most absurd song you'll hear in a long time. The exorbitance in it has reached a unique level of epicness.


----------



## Kingpin

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## StevenCutler83

8.5/10


----------



## luceo

8.5/10 One of my favourite Foo Fighters songs


----------



## Primordial Loop

Edit: Oops, missed the post above... 7/10


----------



## suddentwist

7/10, interesting enough


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Kinda grows on you the longer you listen.


----------



## StevenCutler83

8.5/10


----------



## deadender

7/10.


----------



## James_Russell

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 not bad


----------



## Talgonite

5/10 Not the best, not the worst, definitely could be better.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 kinda boring in the beginning then the second part picked it up for me a little but over all it's a 5 for me.

the new beastie boys


----------



## Toad Licker

1/10 Sorry but that was one of the worst songs I've heard in a while, you should've posted it in the Rate a Horrible Song thread.


----------



## Talgonite

9/10 Made me wish I was laying in a hammock, beer in hand while listening.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 it was alright,


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Much better.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 was interesting until it got to the singing.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not bad but not quite as good as yesterdays video.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 pretty soothing


----------



## T-Bone

^ 2.5/ 10 A hillbilly thug white guy with BET tattooed on his chest, how nice. Boring song i thought.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## luceo

8.5/10 I don't mind a bit of Gaslight Anthem.

On a somewhat similar note:


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## enzo

6.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 it bored me


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not one of the best songs off her new cd, but not too bad either.


----------



## ImWeird

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Awesome song, cool video.


----------



## jacksondoug3

9/10 One of my favorite bands.


----------



## Talgonite

7/10 Pretty decent for a dance/rave tune.


----------



## T-Bone

3/10 ill pass on that Hole, although it may take me a few years.

This is supposedly unreleased Pantera, which im not really buying that story but oh well...


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## someguy123

^
2/10


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

^ 8/10. so pretty!


----------



## Kingpin

5/10 Too depressive for me.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## jacksondoug3

5/10 Not bad. Not really my type of music, though


----------



## randomperson

6.5/10 not bad


----------



## Gordom

Eh...3.5/10 (no offense). What got it the 3.5 points is the rapper had a pretty good handle on doing it quickly without stumbling over his words and the videography was decent. But otherwise it was hard on the ears.
Here's one (yes- it's elevator music but great to relax to after a busy day).


----------



## someguy123

6-7/10, was pretty nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10

Band has the same name as the one I posted yesterday but is a different band (They're both from Germany).


----------



## Gordom

6.5/10

That wouldn't be one of my top genres of music, but I have to bump its points up because you can pick up on so many possible musical influences in different parts of the song, which makes it suspenseful and eclectic.


----------



## Contemplar

6.5/10
Not something I'd normally listen to but it has a nice, sleepy feel to it, so it gets a point and a half above the average mark. Just a shame I've never looked into watching Twin Peaks, and I really should given I love 'genuine' horror stuff. I have a feeling it'll grow on me, too~

I had a hard time picking a tune by Cinematic Orchestra, so I just went for this at random. I love these guys~


----------



## randomperson

8/10


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

7/10
my ears enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Gordom

8/10- The song overall has a pleasing vibe and Jena Lee has a sultry voice. :yes

This is the most underrated Whitney Houston song, in my opinion:


----------



## Paramecium

I dont like that type of music but if I would, 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## someguy123

3/10, I found it boring. I suppose it's good considering her age, but it's not something I would want to listen to.

This, however...




<3<3<3<3


----------



## Contemplar

9/10

Very breezy and soothing. A melancholic start shifting to an uplifting finish. Without even having heard of it before, the song immediately hooked itself to the memory of my last relationship. A short, intense love that burned out between our personal problems, and had to be left behind. Bittersweet to begin, but just as it reminded me of something that ached, by the end it gave me a little hope too. It moved me in a little way, and when I get around to buying it on mp3 and I listen to it a bit more, it'll probably grow on me even more. Thanks for sharing that one Someguy.


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

^8/10 I got pretty into that especially towards the end.


----------



## Paramecium

There's no melody just a story. Like they wrote a story then turned that into a song.


----------



## Paramecium

Sorry i forgot, 5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Primordial Loop

Um... The lead had nice legs? 4/10


----------



## randomperson

8/10


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

^9/10 <333


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Very unusual but I kinda liked it.


----------



## someguy123

4-5/10. I can listen to it, but I didn't enjoy it too much (mostly disliked the vocals).

Here's something really nice from Japan.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## tooz




----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

remember you have to rate the person before you from 1 to 10 ok

8.5/10 I liked that,


----------



## randomperson

1/10 :no


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 not bad


----------



## randomperson

3/10 but if it was only the beat and chorus it would be a pretty cool song and I would give it a much higher rating


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

6/10, not really my type of music but I liked the lyrics.


----------



## someguy123

Eh, didn't really do anything for me. 5/10.


----------



## kcufasevigohw

7/10, I like the drumming.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Cool ! 90's rules  The voice is a bit odd...


----------



## randomperson

6.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 very nice!


----------



## Charmander

6/10. Sorryyy, it's not really my thing.


----------



## Canucklehead

9/10 love it, great lyrics..

Here's the placebo version


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 <3 Placebo. 

Since it didn't get rated yesterday...


----------



## Kingpin

1/10 Not sure if serious...


----------



## randomperson

8/10


----------



## Brasilia

7


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 couldn't get into it sorry.


----------



## cousin corona

I actually want to give this a 10

It's so terrible its good






I wanted someone who's not already a fan of this bad to rate it


----------



## PopulationOfZero

not a fan, but I certainly admire the skill, for it shows. 8/10


----------



## SambaBus

6/10 not bad.


----------



## Kingpin

4/10 God I hate Kasabian.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6.5/10 not bad but not something I would go out of my way to listen to

holy sh*t, 500 million views


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10 Nice addition Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 it was promising in the begining but later just bored me.


----------



## randomperson

8.5/10 I like the old Eminem


----------



## ImWeird

5/10


----------



## Absolution

6.5/10

That was...strange.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 it bored me sry


----------



## randomperson

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 that was actually pretty good, I wasn't too sure about it in the beginning, well I liked the chorus in the beginning but the singing didn't do too much for me when her verse started but it gradually got better for me.


----------



## Primordial Loop

I enjoyed it - until the vocals kicked in. 5/10


----------



## moxosis

5/10


----------



## Canucklehead

3/10 If you are going to increase the tempo, at least lower the pitch :/


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 not bad, did get a little boring after awhile but nothing deserving lower than a 7


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not bad for Eminem.


----------



## Canucklehead

8/10 Nice and Soothing  She has a lovely voice.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6.5/10 it was good in some places and other places kinda underwhelming and in some kinda meh. overall it was pretty decent.


----------



## ImWeird

4/10 Just not into it, sorry. :/


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Kula Shaker, now thats a band i havent heard in ages. Great times !


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not a bad moldy oldie.


----------



## Brasilia

6 - Scary!!


----------



## thequietmanuk

Not my usual type of thing but liked it, 8/10


----------



## PopulationOfZero

not into the style, but the sound was quite uplifting. I respect it. 8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 that was pretty atmopheric


----------



## Insider

4/10

It wasn't terrible, but it wasn't great either. Kind of bland.






The youtube code still doesn't work for me for some odd reason


----------



## Brasilia

0/10 it sounded like the kind of music you listen to before you go massacre a bunch of college kids

Now this, this real music -


----------



## Toad Licker

Makes me feel like I should be laying on a tropical beach with rum & coke in hand, 8/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Cool ! The mood, not the voice, reminds me of Portishead 8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 sry but I just couldn't get into it


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10 Good lyrics and melody but kind repetitive.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## randomperson

7/10


----------



## ferrellwolf

8/10
I've played this song to death on GH lol


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 She's from my city.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 not bad, catchy chorus


----------



## James_Russell

lol 7/10. Like the concept :lol


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 not bad


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Haven't heard them in years.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10 it was ok


----------



## Brasilia

5.9 - I miss the old Eminem


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10 Kid's music ? I have a crush on french singers


----------



## imaginaryjanuary

5 out of 10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

your vid didn't come in

this is a fan made video of an eminem song called brain damage


----------



## nork123

9/10, probably my favorite eminem song


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 Sorry just not my thing at all.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Me likes


----------



## Talgonite

9/10 Nice tune.


----------



## randomperson

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

4/10 the singing... made me feel weird, but the beat thing sounded good


----------



## Talgonite

7/10 I didn't understand a lick of it but it was decent. ^^


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 that was decent


----------



## Cam1

3/10, like some Eminem but don't care for this one.


----------



## kittenamos

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 it was alright in the beginning but didn't do much for me


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

6/10 not bad for whatever this type of genre is. It didn't affect how I liked the music but I really wanted to punch that dude in the face


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Cam1

6.5/10, didn't care for the voice, but instrumentally it was good.


----------



## Millais

8/10.


----------



## Talgonite

8/10 Nice chill tune.


----------



## flagg lives

5/10 not really my style, but i can see why someone would dig it.





 - PALE BLUE EYES - THE VELVET UNDERGROUND


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## jessgirl

6/10 not my kinda style.


----------



## metamorphosis

5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> 6/10 not bad for whatever this type of genre is. It didn't affect how I liked the music but I really wanted to punch that dude in the face


which dude?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> which dude?


The white guy.


----------



## moxosis

^ 
^ 
6/10 the frog song with the kid on acid or something :]


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

5/10


----------



## metamorphosis

7/10






Interpol- Obstacle 1 
Brian Anderson, the street pirate


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## randomperson

7/10


----------



## Ohnoes2191

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> The white guy.


you seriously don't know who that guy is -__-

is english your first language? are you even from the US or UK?


----------



## Cam1

6/10, not bad... never really heard anything like that before.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> you seriously don't know who that guy is -__-
> 
> is english your first language? are you even from the US or UK?


The hell kind of question is that?


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> The hell kind of question is that?


sry I was being an A**hole with that question, It's not often that you meet a guy who doesn't know who Eminem is, a guy with over a billion views on youtube/vevo and a video that has half a billion views, the third most viewed video on youtube and the most liked artist on facebook. sry but you must have been living under a rock.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> sry I was being an A**hole with that question, It's not often that you meet a guy who doesn't know who Eminem is, a guy with over a billion views on youtube/vevo and a video that has half a billion views, the third most viewed video on youtube and the most liked artist on facebook. sry but you must have been living under a rock.


Or maybe I just don't listen to crap, but I mean, whatever, "living under a rock" seems to make more sense.


----------



## Brasilia

^^ I have no idea what the hell is going on up there so here is some *real music *


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but she has a nice voice.


----------



## Talgonite

8/10 Good song, GREAT video. Would have rated higher if I understood Russian. XD


----------



## Managment

Crazy video, 7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 I liked the music but the singing was kinda boring to me, overall I liked it


----------



## someguy123

3/10
Sorry, but metalcore does close to nothing for me anymore.

Ok, time for some Sigur Rós.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 it just kinda bord me sry

this is a mash up of eminems without me and will smiths wild wild west


----------



## luctus

7/10 - enjoyed it a lot, but it's not really my thing. The eminem part is 9/10  I like the original better.






This is my favorite version of one of my favorite SA songs right now.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5.5/10 loved the instrumental, very atmopheric but the singing was kinda underwhelming. nice voice an all but the melody did very little for me unfortunatly


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Ohnoes2191

8/10


----------



## WD3

7/10


----------



## ImWeird

6/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

0/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

1/10 did nothing for me sry


----------



## Managment

8/10. Haven't listened to that one in a while.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Very nice!


----------



## someguy123

4-5/10.

For those who like this; the album is a free download from their website.


----------



## little toaster

7/10


----------



## HilarityEnsues

3/10 Not anywhere near my tastes...


----------



## The Enemy Within

5/10 Good Lyrics


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice, haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

6/10


----------



## Black And Mild

2/10 ... It was pretty bland


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 I liked her voice but whatever they were doing with the music didn't 
sit well with my ears.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Great. Cheer up song, kind of


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

0/10 That song is way too long for how slow it is.


----------



## little toaster

4/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That's an odd one but it does have a catchy beat.


----------



## Brasilia

I'll give it 7/10 because it reminds me of the Wild West


----------



## Ali477

8/10 just for the dancing


----------



## moya

8/10. I can't listen to it anymore, played it waay too often, but I still love it.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## g0t Anxiety

i thought the girl was very cute, as for the song also 7/10


----------



## randomperson

6/10


----------



## Managment

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Dajoker

8/10, I like it!


----------



## Daniel C

4/10 I'm sorry, it's not exactly my style. Back trying to promote Dutch music.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.17/10 Good vibe


----------



## shyshisho

Been hearing this for 30 years without realizing it was by Santana. 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice beat. :boogie


----------



## luceo

6/10 Just can't get into that sort of music too much.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Very nice.


----------



## Managment

7/10, not too big into that sound.


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10 Good video


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice voice.


----------



## MF Doom

4/10


----------



## Ali477

5/10 not my cup of tea sorry (although zombieland is a brilliant film)


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 PIL is WAY better than Sex Pistols IMO, great song.


----------



## Sonopa

5/10


----------



## MF Doom

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Some parts are ok the others are quite odd and too repetitive.


----------



## RogerPezman

8.5/10 great


----------



## Nefury

5/10, the vocals really put me off.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

7/10
I liked the minimalist style and poetic lyrics. The singer's voice didn't really do it for me, which is just a personal preference. Liked it.






In case embedding fails:


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Interesting, I'll dig more of this band 

Hey Nefury, I see youre a Talk Talk fan, great band


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## creasy

4.5/10 didn't much care for the melody or vocals


----------



## The Enemy Within

5.5/10


----------



## Paramecium

8.5, I love the Who.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 They were an odd group.


----------



## Canucklehead

7.8 I love the lead singers hair color. And awesome band name 

Song was generic, but I give them bonus points for actually playing instruments.


----------



## Brasilia

'Ah f***** it up...damn I f***** it up again' LOL 
That made me laugh so I'll give it an 8.2

Get ready to feeeeel :yay


----------



## creasy

6.5/10


----------



## Brasilia

Very 80s - 6.9

You don't like Lambada!? here's the Japanese version :yay


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Hot girl, I smell love from my monitor :boogie


----------



## Brasilia

8.8 This song makes me feel like doing aerobics 

Now, for the Indian Lambada :clap

(starts at 0:30)


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 How many versions from this song does exist ?


----------



## creasy

11/10


----------



## creasy

nvm this (no edit wtf):


----------



## Managment

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10

In keeping with the halloween theme:


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Cool


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

8/10 He-man is awesome
And since it's Halloween


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but it has a nice beat.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

Not a fan of acoustic music, but it wasn't bad. 6/10


----------



## Dajoker

Mr Mug the 2nd said:


> Not a fan of acoustic music, but it wasn't bad. 6/10


4/10, not my style


----------



## Brasilia

Hello Europe!!!! London Calling! 8.8 points!!

Magnificently random  - The female singer has a screechy voice at times but I actually liked it


----------



## creasy

7/10


----------



## Jcgrey

6/10


----------



## Cam1

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 The Grand Illusion Styx's best


----------



## creasy

8/10


----------



## Canucklehead

8/10 Cool ambient vibes. I like that plucked synth that pops in from time to time.





Feelin funky this evening.


----------



## MF Doom

2/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Nice guitar work

Going back to my Cartoon/TV themes :


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10

A cute AC/DC parody song.


----------



## noyadefleur

:no 1/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

It's not something I hear everyday, which I like. 8/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Well, I couldn't figure out how to make the YouTube video display correctly in the post, so here's a link. 

youtu.be/my2NetJolUw


----------



## The Enemy Within

BeyondOsiris said:


> Well, I couldn't figure out how to make the YouTube video display correctly in the post, so here's a link.
> 
> youtu.be/my2NetJolUw


Go to *Post reply* > Click on the *Youtube *icon located at upper right of the reply thread > Between the ] and [, insert _ONLY the _code _AFTER the _*= *on the youtube link you want to share. Thats a bunch of letters and number after the =.

Back to the topic 6/10


----------



## Disintegration

5/10.


----------



## creasy

5.5/10


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

I really liked that. 8/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

@The Enemy Within: Thanks, I was copying starting with the /watch

7.2/10


----------



## creasy

6/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

8/10 I enjoyed that


----------



## Toad Licker

You're suppose to give us a video to rate when you rate a video.


----------



## MF Doom

Not bad, 7/10


----------



## creasy

8.5/10, very nice


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7.4/10 pretty nice song


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5.5/10 kinda bored me a little but I found it to be mildly entertaining.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10


----------



## Ali477

6/10


----------



## arnie

It's blocked so 0/10


----------



## Disintegration

10/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

10/10 love Hammock


----------



## Primordial Loop

9/10 - I enjoyed that quite a bit.


----------



## Managment

8/10 pretty good


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## g0t Anxiety

Wow I'm not sure if this whole band is underrated or if its just this song, 10/10 I loved it__ I look forward to more song you post Management


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

6/10


----------



## creasy

3.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Heard a lot of good things about them


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

7/10


----------



## Managment

10/10 I love Arcade Fire


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

7/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6/10 not really that much of a Beatles person.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Quite good, with dynamics wich is lacking nowadays


----------



## Paramecium

The beginning was cool, I didnt like the slow down. 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

4/10 Sorry, I found it to be a tad bit mediocre.


----------



## creasy

7.5/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

10/10 absolutely love Ulver, both their old stuff and new stuff.


----------



## metamorphosis

Give me another death metal band with more chops, I deem okay 6.5. Nothing to get the energy going, 1.25 and a cup of coffee! Death metal lags with those who throw down. Listen and watch real progression together, yo!


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Nice video and music


----------



## Managment

6/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Cool ! I like the voices


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That takes me back a bit.


----------



## NeveS

10/10
Wow, wonderful! I'd heard of this band, but never listened to any of their music until now. Definitely going to check out some more of their stuff.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

8/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6/10


----------



## creasy

7/10...what a corny album cover lol

speaking of corny...


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Hair Metal at its best !


----------



## BeyondOsiris

9/10 makes me feel nostalgic even though I've never seen that show.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

10/10 Opeth is one of my favourite bands.


----------



## dead24

^^ 10/10 That was awesome!! Brutal music while Wondergirls dancing in the background. Really cooll!!

Here's mine, I doubt the person below will like it. Anyway here goes..


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Great !

You play really well, watching this gives me mixed emotions : Admiration but also frustration as in the past playing music used to be joy to me now I left behind as some other things that used to give me pleasure...Must change this someday 

Keep up the good work and sucess on your musical carrer !


----------



## dead24

^ Pretty good 9/10 Hey man! That wasn't me. I don't even know how to play the guitar hehehe. They're a band called Polarization.

here's another one


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Nice

Lol ! I dont know where is my head sometimes :tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice old tune.


----------



## Canucklehead

10/10 copywrite infringement and page shut down


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Hot and bad. That's the right combo to kill my severe SA


----------



## creasy

8.5/10 I'm gonna listening to that for the next couple of hours lol.


----------



## Managment

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## Ali477

You didn't post a song so i will rate toad lickers instead, 8/10 i like German music


----------



## MF Doom

Sweet! 9/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.75/10 CCR a classic


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6/10 really liked the video for some reason, lol


----------



## Managment

9/10 that was sick, loved the last couple minutes.


----------



## dead24

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## creasy

4/10


----------



## Eir

1/10 Sorry it hurts my ears. But props to you for having such a strong pair of ears!


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6.8/10


----------



## Eir

7.2/1- I really liked the beginning and the end.


----------



## dead24

8/10 Good! I like mazzy star


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Pretty good, nice lyrics


----------



## soupbasket

7.6/10


----------



## Paramecium

8.5/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

7/10
I was waiting for vocals for the first few minutes, thinking; "this is a great intro!". Still a good track, could see it at the start or end of an album, maybe even in the middle if it is a long album.


----------



## Patriot

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

7/10


----------



## creasy

6.5/10


----------



## Yog369

6/10


----------



## Yog369

6/10
Sorry didn't know how to include a youtube video


----------



## Eir

6.7/10 It's pretty good. I really like some parts of the song.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7.4/10 kind of soothing


----------



## Dajoker

7/10 Not bad


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Love that song! :boogie


----------



## madisonjane

6/10 melancholy. i like it.


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10


----------



## creasy

6/10 good song not my thing though


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6.5/10 not something I would usually listen to, but wasn't bad


----------



## Paramecium

8.8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.75/10 Great ! Don't know much about Dokken, but the guitar player always amazes me.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

3/10


----------



## creasy

8/10


----------



## Ultragamer

Pretty good, 8/10.

If anybody gives this one a lower rating (< 7) they must just not like this genre, otherwise I'M GONNA FLIP OUT.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Funny, because my rating is exactly 7/10 lol. But that's how I feel pretty much every time I post too.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Going to ignore the pretentiousness and rate the song an 8.5/10 because I love Converge.


----------



## Barette

6/10


----------



## Paramecium

7/10. If her voice was different that'd be a 8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Switchsky

3/10 sorry, not a big fan of acoustic, for the most part


----------



## Switchsky

i still have no idea where the edit post button is...

anyways Youtube wrap around is broken for me :s


----------



## Ali477

Switchsky said:


> i still have no idea where the edit post button is...
> 
> anyways Youtube wrap around is broken for me :s


 To post a video copy the youtube video address after v= into the YouTube tags, and you get the ability to edit after you reach 50 posts btw


----------



## Ali477

5/10


----------



## Imspartacus

4.99/10


----------



## creasy

(8/10) 6/10 minus 2 points for his annoying face


----------



## Linlinh

5/10, the singing is just...:sus


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quite my thing.


----------



## sumbirdy

5/10


----------



## Barette

sumbirdy said:


> 5/10


8/10 I like that, it's pleasant.


----------



## creasy

8/10 classic


----------



## Managment

8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10


----------



## Paramecium

7/10 for Moody Blues.


----------



## Linlinh

9/10, I like it!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Kind of an odd song but I liked it.


----------



## creasy

7/10


----------



## moxosis

800/1000


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not a great cover but I gave it extra points for the cuteness 
factor. :kma


----------



## ShyViolet

10/10 Wow, I was going to post that!


----------



## Managment

6/10


----------



## creasy

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

6/10


----------



## creasy

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Lovely voice.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

5/10 The music is okay but 6 minutes is too long.


----------



## shyshisho

3/10
0:27 was surprising

Switching gears...


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10 Thumbs up for singing in japanese


----------



## Imspartacus

2/10


----------



## Talgonite

8.5/10 I liked that.


----------



## Managment

8/10


----------



## Brasilia

8.9 - Funkyyy

lol


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

couldn't take that seriously 4/10 

Been listening to this and being apathetic recently


----------



## creasy

8/10


----------



## ShyViolet

8/10


----------



## dead24

9/10


----------



## Ali477

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Remember watching this on VH1 years ago


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## Roseability

6/10 - Really nice tune but I just couldn't stand the voice.


----------



## creasy

6.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 interesting power trio


----------



## xTKsaucex

not really my kind of thing 4/10


----------



## Ali477

7/10 it was ok


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice beat.


----------



## creasy

7.5/10


----------



## cat001

8/10 that was actually quite interesting


----------



## shyshisho

10/10 A classic

Hopefully this isn't too obvious a follow-up:


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Huge DM fan


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## creasy

7.5/10


----------



## Minkiro

6/10 
A little too repetitive for my taste.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but quite soothing.


----------



## tommo1234

5/10


----------



## someguy123

2/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Vocals :huh I tought they were an instrumental band


----------



## Minkiro

8/10 i like it 






(In case the above doesn't work -> 



)


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## creasy

7/10


----------



## tommo1234

ehhh meh 3/10


----------



## Minkiro

7/10


----------



## tommo1234

For some reason the guy reminds me of Eric Clapton lol wtf 7/10


----------



## Minkiro

6/10


----------



## Ali477

8/10 cool video


----------



## StevenCutler83

8.5/10 good


----------



## Brasilia

3.8 - Well it's no Xanadu  But Radiohead is still considered "cool" in 2012 by some I understand

She's got so much class, she walks off the stage at 3:20, she doesn't even have to finish the song to get a standing ovation.


----------



## StevenCutler83

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## creasy

5/10


----------



## Minkiro

5/10 
Not really my thing. Although he reminds me of Julian Casablancas. Who i do like.


----------



## Canucklehead

8/10 Nice Accent


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quite my thing.


----------



## Minkiro

7/10


----------



## creasy

6/10


----------



## Talgonite

8/10 Not typically my kind of music but that was pretty good minus the screaming.


----------



## Imspartacus

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Cool, reminds me of the late Amy...


----------



## Brasilia

6.1 - I especially appreciated the Police car crash 0:27 

I'm really into Greek music now - It's my new thing


----------



## someguy123

I didn't like the vocals, but the instrumental parts were okay. 4.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## creasy

5.5/10


----------



## Talgonite

10/10 Oh damn that was tits!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Ali477

7.5/10 pretty good


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

^also 7.5/10~


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10

My new favorite genre I found recently, Steampunk:


----------



## StevenCutler83

4/10 Sorry not my thing


----------



## creasy

8/10


----------



## shyshisho

Nice lyrics and cute video 7/10


----------



## Barette

8/20 -- I really like that.


----------



## peacelovemusic

6/10






how do I post the video???


----------



## casesensitive

I've heard her name before but never heard any of her songs. She's got a gorgeous voice.

6.5/10






code is

youtube]........[/youtube]

you take the code from the link after the v=and paste in the middle of the youtube][/youtube]






There are probably other easier ways to do it as well


----------



## Brasilia

7.7/10 I'm feeling so cold right now and this song makes me feel so warm and cosy...really rather relaxing I have to say

In accordance with the Palestine's recent UN status upgrade, I thought it would be fitting to post a well-known Israeli song :yay


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## creasy

8/10


----------



## casesensitive

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Cool !


----------



## Talgonite

7/10 Pretty good.


----------



## creasy

6.5/10


----------



## little toaster

4/10


----------



## nork123

4/10, a bit too poppy for my tastes

H R actually recorded the vocals for this song while in jail down the phone, which fits the meaning and also adds a cool effect to the vocal


----------



## Lmatic3030

7/10 I enjoyed it


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Ineteresting.


----------



## Raulz0r

8/10


----------



## Brasilia

Woooo representing Minneapolis FTW

6.8/10 it actually made me giggle at times 

Efi Thodi


----------



## Raulz0r

5/10

I don't understand what she is saying and also don't like greek music.


----------



## Brasilia

9.6/10 - reminds me of that film House of Flying Daggers :yes

Well maybe you'll prefer 2 hours of Romanian House...


----------



## Raulz0r

7/10 I Actually dislike Romanian house music


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## MF Doom

Meh 4/10


----------



## Minkiro

4/10


----------



## Brasilia

6.9/10 - It had plenty of Chic (whatever that means)


----------



## creasy

7.5/10


----------



## nork123

6/10, never really got into strapping young lad, kinda reminded me a bit of korn

this is the kinda music you write if your diet consists mainly of whiskey and lsd


----------



## Lonely Robot

<deleted>


----------



## The Enemy Within

5/10 Nice song for a saturday night at the club I guess. The bass progression reminds me of Prince's Little Red Corvette and Stevie Nicks Stand Back...


----------



## Barette

5/10


----------



## Brasilia

6.6 Well she's better than Katy Perry that's fo sho


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10 Funny


----------



## Raulz0r

9/10






Absolutely love the speech at the start.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## casesensitive

5.5/10


----------



## Ali477

8/10 Siouxsie is class


----------



## Nefury

6/10


----------



## Raulz0r

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 bored me sorry


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 The song wasn't great but I added a few points because the chorus 
was awesome.


----------



## Paramecium

7/10, made me rock'n roll!

Song starts at 0:48.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6/10 it was kind of weird, but I kind of liked it.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 I need to go back and listen to more eletronica suff, makes my mood better :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Talgonite

10/10 So good! :clap


----------



## creasy

7/10


----------



## JohnnyWhite

6.5/10


----------



## bioalp43

7/10 . . .Didn't quite have the climax I was looking for. Otherwise, i'd have given it a 9.


----------



## casesensitive

I actually thought that was pretty cool. 7.5/10


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10 kinda liked it but is was also kinda annoying


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not their best song but still pretty good.


----------



## dead24

7/10


----------



## JtheCreator

8/10 Didn't think i would like it tbh


----------



## casesensitive

whoops, your link didn't work. I think by default you should have 10/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

not avaliabe in my country


----------



## Managment

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Lovely voice. 

Jackie - Linda Perry


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Nice


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

I truely hate this song but she sings it well so 7/10. :kma


----------



## creasy

6.5/10


----------



## Black And Mild

6/10 Sounds like something that you would passively listen to in the background of an old sonic game.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice and soothing.


----------



## Brasilia

The title deserves a 10  but overall I'll give it a solid 6.5 points/10

In loving memory,




R.I.P.


----------



## kittenamos

7/10


----------



## creasy

6.5/10


----------



## Brasilia

4.4/10 Starting was funky then it just went :eek from there.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Sorry I didn't like her voice.


----------



## kittenamos

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## creasy

8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10


----------



## Managment

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it!


----------



## creasy

5.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10 Would be perfect if released in the 80's...


----------



## shyshisho

That was nostalgic--it got played a lot during the golden age of MTV when I was in junior high. 8/10

Here's another 80's classic with Tony Butler on bass:


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, not a big fun, but it does sound nice.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I liked the lyrics.


----------



## Brasilia

7.8/10 - Her pronunciation was a bit strange  but I actually liked it, that song fitted well with my mood today.


----------



## metamorphosis

10/10- I was feeling it!!!!


----------



## Mea

metamorphosis said:


>


9/10 Awesome! They sound oldschool, which I love. 






This song is very meaningful to me. Before I knew I had OCD, SA, and MDD, I used to relate this song to how I felt.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I used to listen to them a lot way back when.


----------



## Wurli

3/10 - Sorry really not my cup of tea, although she's got an impressive voice


----------



## Ali477

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Nice


----------



## shyshisho

10/10 Rush at their peak


----------



## Talgonite

6/10


----------



## Nexus777

4 / 10 not my cup of tea


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Sorry not quite my thing.


----------



## Talgonite

7/10 Was that really Macy Gray?? Decent song either way.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10 sry not my thing unfortunatl


----------



## bullsfan

0/10

Faith Evans ft. P. Diddy & Loon


----------



## Toad Licker

I didn't expect to like it when it started but that was pretty good, 8.5/10.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

8/10 that was nice


----------



## metamorphosis

7/10


----------



## Daniel C

6/10 It would be an understatement to say that I'm not really into rap, but for a rap song it's definitely not bad.


----------



## creasy

6.5/10


----------



## tario

Not my type of music, I can enjoy rock/metal(any genre within) but not the type like this. 
4/10


----------



## bullsfan

1/10 This my music right down here. 

KeKe Wyatt & Avant - Nothing In This World





How do I post a YouTube video like y'all have instead of postin links?


----------



## HollowPrince

2/10 not something I'd enjoy listening to.


----------



## starsea124

7/10 it was an pretty good song.


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10

Sixx: A.M. >.> Doesn't have great songs IMO, but has a good voice, and most of his songs sound good.Haven't heard this one till now tho, but it sounds good.


----------



## tario

Wow, that was actually really good, and I usually don`t like that kind of music.
8/10


----------



## dead24

reminds me of daft punk 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## Nexus777

5 / 10 it is a decent version - but original still better!


----------



## HollowPrince

3/10, not too bad, but i don't like his voice much, and music.


----------



## Anyanka

The song is okay, though a bit generic for the band. Pleasant, but not exactly stand out in my opinion. 6/10.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10 Tristania, sweet.I've heard the song before, even though it's good, i like 'em a lot more with Mariangela Demurtas.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome!


----------



## creasy

8/10

7.5/10 for that faun song


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my favorite songs of hers.


----------



## creasy

6.5/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

2/10 I can't stand that autotune sound, sorry :b


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## creasy

7.5/10


----------



## bullsfan

0/10 Not what I listen to.

SWV - Love Unconditionally


----------



## BeyondOsiris

3/10 just not my taste. This probably isn't anybody else's taste, but oh well.


----------



## bullsfan

1/10 Not my style either.

Lil' Kim & Mr. Cheeks - The Jump Off


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Brasilia

9.4/10 - I'm really feeling this right now - It's like I'm walking through a lonesome town back in the ol' West


----------



## creasy

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 I liked it very much


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Haven't heard that one in a while.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^Not my cup of tea when it comes to metal, but I'd still give it about a 6.5/10 for quality.
*Edit- seems I was on a different page :lol That song is okay ^^ Not what I'd generally listen to however.


----------



## GD8

Railroad Cancellation said:


> ^Not my cup of tea when it comes to metal, but I'd still give it about a 6.5/10 for quality.
> *Edit- seems I was on a different page :lol That song is okay ^^ Not what I'd generally listen to however.


Metal is probably my absolute least favorite genre but objectively I'll give it a 7.4, the actual music was good and the non-screaming parts weren't too bad






Been on a Wild Nothing bender the past few days for some reason


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6.5/10


----------



## someguy123

Yeah! Edge of Sanity! Dan Swanö is a genius.
8/10


----------



## GD8

someguy123 said:


> Yeah! Edge of Sanity! Dan Swanö is a genius.
> 8/10


8.8/10, lyrics are important to me and I don't speak icelandic so yeah lol


----------



## loumon

xKyFfDANST4[[/MEDIA]


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10 the first 10 seconds or so sounded kind of creepy, but when the drums and other music kicked in it turned more relaxing


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 not bad


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Classic Eminem.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25 Really cool, the song really grows after the intro...


----------



## StevenCutler83

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

4/10, not bad, but not something I'd listen much.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Freakin' awesome! :banana


----------



## HollowPrince

Aye, Blutengel rocks 

7/10, sounds good.

(Ignore the crappy pictures)


----------



## StevenCutler83

Sorry, not my kind of music 1/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10 nice song, even tho i don't listen much to that kind of music.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 not bad


----------



## kast

4/10 not my kind of music but it's ok.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice soothing song in the morning.


----------



## HollowPrince

Lovely song, nice voice, 7/10


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

6/10 Could possibly find its way onto my exercise playlist.


----------



## HollowPrince

Really nice song, 8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quiet my thing, I liked the chorus though.


----------



## HollowPrince

I feel in love with it recently for some weird reason xD

Nice, it seems like something I'd listen 7/10


----------



## creasy

8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10


----------



## GD8

Shygirl007 said:


> 3/10


3.8/10






Kishi Bashi is seriously talented, 151a is the best album this year imo

(reposting because the dude below me didn't rate it)


----------



## Brasilia

^ Hey you missed me out! It's OK I messed it up.

Anyway - very summery indeed & I liked the music and the violin bit - 9.1/10


----------



## GD8

Brasilia said:


> ^ Hey you missed me out! It's OK I messed it up.
> 
> Anyway - very summery indeed & I liked the music and the violin bit - 9.1/10


We posted at the same time haha, I rated yours after I posted but saw you deleted your original post before I hit submit reply so I deleted my second post too xD

8.2/10 on your vid, view count made me think it'd be mediocre but it was actually pretty good lol.


----------



## HollowPrince

2/10, sorry  It's something i wouldn't really enjoy listening.


----------



## bullsfan

0/10 
Keke Wyatt - Never Give Up


----------



## HollowPrince

1/10 Meh.


----------



## bullsfan

0/10


----------



## HollowPrince

2/10 not too bad, but i don't listen to hip-hop much, and if i did (listen to it more), i doubt i would listen to this.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6/10 was ok






Hooray for an amazing local band


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Loved it right up until the singer opened his mouth.


----------



## HollowPrince

Me likey 8/10 Her voice is good.


----------



## Talgonite

7/10 That was pretty good.


----------



## creasy

7.5/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

3/10 I liked it at first but then the background music started to get annoying


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

7/10 i found it relaxing and its the sort of thing I could have on as background music when playing SC2 lol.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6.6/10 pretty good


----------



## someguy123

7.5/10 That was quite nice. I'll be checking out their Bandcamp page for sure.


----------



## HollowPrince

4/10, not bad, but just music isn't for me


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, it's good-ish, but too soft for that kind of music, for me.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 My favorite song of theirs. :kma


----------



## HollowPrince

If i remember good, Kill The Lights, and Happy Birthday are pretty good as well 

6/10, her voice is good, but i mostly dislike that kind of music, it isn't soft nor "strong", but more seems like somewhere in-between.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

9/10 Love old Eluveitie


----------



## bullsfan

1/10


----------



## HollowPrince

2/10 :/


----------



## Minkiro

4/10 ~ not for me


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, although i wouldn't probably listen to it much, it sounds good, and video is great


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

3/10 Her voice irritated me at times and I couldn't understand the majority of the lyrics. :-(


----------



## No Name

5/10 Like the voice but nothing else.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, I've heard it before, it's good.








BeTrueToYourself said:


> 3/10 Her voice irritated me at times and I couldn't understand the majority of the lyrics. :-(


I know what you mean, tho for some reason i like it


----------



## HollowPrince

1/10 as well (sorry, I'm online and bored XD).Hell, i listened to rap a lot more before, and i do still enjoy it from time to time, but that music and generally slow-ish song...ugh, i can't enjoy it since it's more of a annoying.But oh well, that's just my opinion.


----------



## GD8

ITT: People _only _rating genres they normally listen to highly instead of rating everything objectively


----------



## Paper Samurai

bullsfan said:


> 1/10 :/ Someone else rate my music.
> This song bring me back the good ol' days. :clap


5/10 Not bad, but I'm not into the genre.


----------



## HollowPrince

GD8 said:


> ITT: People _only _rating genres they normally listen to highly instead of rating everything objectively


Not really.I listen (almost) to every genre.If song is good, I'll rate it good, even if i didn't hear it before, or isn't something i would listen to much.Idc for what genre is it, as long it sounds good, and i enjoy it.

And anyway, this thread is made so one can rate a song and what one thinks about it (after hearing it).There's a lot of oldies I've rated before high, since they're good and i like 'em, but i don't even have 'em in my playlist, or even listen to 'em.I hear 'em maybe once a year, or so.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Surprisingly sounds really good, 8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice


----------



## loumon

7/10


----------



## Paper Samurai

8/10


----------



## Minkiro

Aaah <3 8/10!






I can already guess what they'll rate this ...


----------



## HollowPrince

Although i don't know the language, it sounds good.And both of 'em have really good voices IMO.8/10


----------



## Minkiro

7/10 ~ Didn't expect her voice to be so classicly trained


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, just a bit too much noise for her kind of voice, but it does sound good.


----------



## Minkiro

8/10 The refrain's really good


----------



## HollowPrince

Sounds really good, I'll have to check out their other songs. 9/10

Song stars after 1:00.


----------



## someguy123

6/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10


----------



## flagg lives

9/10 classic


----------



## loumon

7/10


----------



## Camelleone

7/10






this video have twisted ending..


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love Flyleaf.


----------



## HollowPrince

Me too 

Lovely voice 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

I've seen her, maybe you posted them already before. Anyway love her voice, 8.5/10.


----------



## HollowPrince

If i did post it, i don't remember it xD

6/10, it's nice, but almost made me fall asleep


----------



## jagmusic

8/10 that was rockin'. I don't need to understand the lyrics to enjoy the music!


----------



## BeyondOsiris

8.6/10 loved it


----------



## loumon

8.5


----------



## Camelleone

6/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Wow, that sounds good. 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

That was interestingly odd or oddly interesting, either way 7.5/10.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, a bit weird on the first look, but it sounds good.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


>


Definitely not my usual cup of tea, but who am I kidding? That track is pretty solid, I'd give it a 7/10. The bass is killer and the theme of the song is damn good too.


----------



## Toad Licker

Minus the growling freak I give it a solid 7.5/10.


----------



## creasy

6/10


----------



## HollowPrince

5/10


----------



## Barette

3/10 too impatient to listen to that.


----------



## Talgonite

6/10 I have a love/hate relationship with the YYY's. That wasn't one of my favorites of theirs.


----------



## Gordom

2.5/10

Her voice and the videography are just too annoying.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

5/10 it was ok, but I didn't like the vocals that much and it felt like it dragged on way too long


----------



## iheartkpop

Songs like this deserves a 9.5/10!!! I love songs like this....so soothing.





Breaking Dawn part 2 ))


----------



## Gordom

8.5/10 Relaxing instrumentals and vocals.


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, not bad, good voice as well, but music just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## loumon

8/10 solid band


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, good chorus ^_^

*Lower the sound down first.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

pretty nice 7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Although i don't enjoy rap as much i did before, it sounds good. 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

I've got it in my playlist xD 8/10


----------



## vancouver

Local Vancouver band, good song 8/10.


----------



## HollowPrince

vancouver said:


> Local Vancouver band, good song 8/10.


Erm, you're rating your own song?XD You're missing the point.

7/10


----------



## Haruhi

HollowPrince said:


> I've got it in my playlist xD 8/10


7/10, i am fussy with my music since i generally listen to anime songs.


----------



## Camelleone

I used to listening to anime songs too back in school time, so I'm quiet loving it 8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, not bad.


----------



## gof22

8/10. Very good song. Think I found a new band to listen to.


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, sounds pretty good, i like it.



gof22 said:


> 8/10. Very good song. Think I found a new band to listen to.


You'll hardly find any of their albums XD


----------



## James1311

6/10 A little too standard for my liking


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10  Hungarian, I'd say?


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Seems that I only rate HP videos anymore.


----------



## HollowPrince

XD

The Letter Black...they have good songs. 8/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

4/10 it didn't really hold my interest


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, not that bad, it gets better, but still..


----------



## James1311

HollowPrince said:


> 7/10  Hungarian, I'd say?


Thats right. They seem to have quite a few good folk metal bands there. I wonder why.


----------



## Talgonite

8/10 I liked that.


----------



## HollowPrince

Lovely voice, nice music...7/10


----------



## Nexus777

Not bad at all, but I like it more harder and darker. 7/10

I will post similar style but from one of the inventors of the style, which I saw live 10 years or so ago together with Moonspell and Samael (all bands were GOOD ! )






This is the only German sung song by them btw.


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10.She (the singer) has a lovely voice, but the other one just doesn't go with it, if you ask me  I've heard of the band before.


----------



## Nexus777

I dont like symphonic metal very much and find her voice only "average". 6/10 I guess...have heard worse.

Same band like above but other singer:


----------



## mardymoo

6.5/10


----------



## Nexus777

Collide ? Thats rare, flash from the past I had a album by them in my more "gothy" days. This song is nice but a bit to slow for my taste (7.5/10).


----------



## HollowPrince

Sounds good, 7/10.


----------



## Ali477

5/10 not a fan of the vocals sorry


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I liked the music.


----------



## creasy

6.5/10


----------



## loumon

9/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Halestorm! :boogie


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, that sounds good.


----------



## Raulz0r

8.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Although I'm not a big fan of just instrumental music, it sounds good, 7/10


----------



## Live

3/10 do not like this genre


----------



## HollowPrince

5/10, not too bad.


----------



## loumon

7/10


----------



## vancouver

Another local band


----------



## Raulz0r

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, sounds good.Haven't listened much to Dub-step lately tho.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Another great band.


----------



## HollowPrince

Sounds good, nice voice 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Another band I like. :banana

A cover of a Jessie J song.


----------



## HollowPrince

That sounds great, better than original, 8/10

Skip to 0:40*


----------



## creasy

7/10


----------



## Raulz0r

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Nexus777

I am not too much in symphonic metal  6/10

Now some goatrance (oldschool!) If u dont like electronic dont listen


----------



## HollowPrince

5/10 It's ok.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7.4/10






You can skip the first 30 seconds or so


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, that's a good voice.


----------



## 111

0/10. How ****ed up a person must be to listen to such crap? And don't be mistaken, I've listened to the whole song out of respect to the essence of the thread.

I'm putting a short one to easen' up the life of some persona incognito who might not enjoy the track.


----------



## HollowPrince

Chill dude.

2/10, meh.Not a fan.


----------



## InTheEvening

8/10, prefer the original but that was quite good


----------



## Live

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Another great band. :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10 frakking awesome.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 sounded good


----------



## Live

7.5/10


----------



## Nexus777

Uhm 3 / 10 - not my style at all (I dont even know if this is a real song or kind of joke?) :teeth

And 6 / 10 for Bach....


----------



## Daniel C

2/10 I'm sorry, it's really not my style.


----------



## HollowPrince

3/10, too slow for my taste.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

3/10 used to like that song, but now it annoys me for some reason


----------



## Wurli

6/10, not really my style per se, but the guitars sound nice lol.


----------



## DizzyFrank

8.5/10 i like, it's soothing!


----------



## Live

8/10


----------



## Nexus777

Pretty cool voice the synths are also nice - 7.6666/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10. Makes me sleepy  Not a fan, but it's ok.


----------



## Picturesque

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love her voice.


----------



## 111

0/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not my thing but not too bad. 

Reposting to get a real rating...


----------



## Picturesque

What kind of American Idol reject/10.


----------



## Picturesque

Oh no, how do I edit? :afr Sorry that wasn't meant for Drinkin' Gasoline.

Anyway, Id rate it 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

^You can't edit posts until you have a post count of 50. You're also suppose to post a video for us to rate.


----------



## Picturesque

Ah, I see. Thanks! And yeah I messed up earlier :x
Mhm, Anyway..

7/10!


----------



## Raulz0r

9/10


----------



## jagmusic

9/10, That was great.


----------



## 111

9/10. Awesome song, dude!


----------



## jagmusic

5/10, That was very creepy in its emptyness. It feels like suffaction, or a panic attack, when all that you consist of is worry. It seems to absorb and negate any posative emotion you can have lol.


----------



## Raulz0r

9.5/10


----------



## 111

10/10. Good taste in music you have there.


----------



## HollowPrince

1/10 Just...no. >.>








Toad Licker said:


> 7/10 Not my thing but not too bad.
> 
> Reposting to get a real rating...


I like it, that guy has got a great voice.


----------



## 111

0/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Music *laughs*...eh, w/e floats your boat.

0/10


----------



## InTheEvening

7/10


----------



## InTheEvening

InTheEvening said:


> 7/10


----------



## loumon

9.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love AC/DC. :boogie


----------



## 111

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Sounds like he needs another beer to me.


----------



## 111

10/10


----------



## HollowPrince

0/10, keep it up dude.Few songs more, and you will be the person with most zero's from me.

*Music starts after 1:00


----------



## jagmusic

Thats was good, 7/10


----------



## DizzyFrank

Quite alright, i liked the vocals..... 7.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

9/10, it's a pretty good band, I've got most of their songs.


----------



## DizzyFrank

i like it! 8/10 :yes


----------



## jagmusic

7/10; very epic sounding


----------



## DizzyFrank

Ok last reply for me tonight, i'm overdoing it  Last song has a nice beat to it i'm so stealing you that lol. This thread is great we get to discover new music!! 7/10


----------



## Azaria

DizzyFrank said:


> Ok last reply for me tonight, i'm overdoing it  Last song has a nice beat to it i'm so stealing you that lol. This thread is great we get to discover new music!! 7/10


Ohhhhhh, I like that song  It is getting a 10 from me.


----------



## pati

Azaria said:


> Ohhhhhh, I like that song  It is getting a 10 from me.


Great song & band. 8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Sounds lovely, 8/10.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 sounded pretty good


----------



## InTheEvening

2/10


----------



## Azaria

^ Hrmm, interesting song. I give it a 8.5 / 10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, it's a nice song.


----------



## InTheEvening

7/10 - I liked it


----------



## ardi1795

8/10 - nice song


----------



## ardi1795

8/10 - nice song


----------



## Picturesque

10/10. It's Zedd!!

GMQLjzVGfw


----------



## Toad Licker

Awww your video didn't show up. :?


----------



## HollowPrince

Very good, 8/10.Reminds me of Emilie Autumn ^_^


----------



## Talgonite

9/10 My kind of music.


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, not really into instrumentals, but it sounds nice.


----------



## creasy

6.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

5/10


----------



## DizzyFrank

It's good 7/10


----------



## InTheEvening

8/10 - Uplifting and sad? Really liked it


----------



## HollowPrince

4/10, i don't mind hip-hop, but with music like this...not a fan


----------



## noyadefleur

Er, not exactly my thing! 2/10


----------



## Raulz0r

9/10 I loved this song


----------



## HollowPrince

It's ok, for some reason i dislike just instrumental songs. 5/10


----------



## NoHeart

Not bad I'll say 7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, sounds nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

I hate giving low ratings but that was so not my thing, 3/10. :duck


----------



## Raulz0r

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quite my thing but not too bad either.


----------



## Raulz0r

7.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Sounds good, 7/10


----------



## Talgonite

7.5/10 That was pretty decent.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/5


----------



## Picturesque

LOL. Uh. 4/10.


----------



## Raulz0r

8.5/10


----------



## Picturesque

8/10


----------



## flamingwind

6/10, not bad, but I know I wouldn't want to listen to it again .. damn it you beat me to it picturesques, now i have to listen to your song lol ... I'll edit my post after

8/10 pretty good


----------



## Picturesque

2FAST.
Anyway.. that's pretty cool. I haven't heard the original song but this one is pretty cool.
9/10.





(YES I know it's Selena Gomez but I just can't resist this song)


----------



## flamingwind

7/10 I never listen to one of her song before now. It's not bad at all, I doubt I would download it, but not bad.


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, not bad.


----------



## Raulz0r

8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, i like her voice.


----------



## heartofchambers

HollowPrince said:


> 7.5/10, i like her voice.


4/10 I just really didn't like her voice, I'm sorry


----------



## NoHeart

8/10 pretty good actually


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, sounds good.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great song though I had to deduct .5 points due to the sreaming.


----------



## Live

8.5/10 i liked this song in 2005 very much


----------



## DizzyFrank

Not my kind of music but not bad nonetheless 6.5/10


----------



## mardymoo

5/10

update:
6.5/10 for the last song the rating above was for the one above it.





This has been in my head lately.


----------



## Brasilia

1975/10  Oooooooh yeeeeaaaahhhhh I didn't even know that one, it was a nice one nonetheless (7.5/10).

I'm so feeling this right now:


----------



## ACCV93

That's some serious classic hip hop there Brasilia! You cannot deny the song's impact on the genre but I'd give it 7.5/10 :b

Now this on the other hand...


----------



## HollowPrince

2/10 >.<

Short song as well.


----------



## Wicked

5/10, but I like the lyrics


----------



## HollowPrince

Got him in the playlist, one of the few rap singers i listen to, 8/10


----------



## Wicked

7/10 I'm not too crazy about the vocals in the beginning. So picky. >.<


----------



## HollowPrince

Better than i expected, 8/10


----------



## jcmp7754

i love Rihanna and I'm obsessed with this song. even though im totally single...lol:teeth It's very Micheal jackson-y


----------



## No Name

5/10 - It's ok


----------



## Picturesque

6/10.

This short cover of Blue Velvet.


----------



## The Enemy Within

5.5/10 Nice but I prefer the older version, much better


----------



## Picturesque

6.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice.


----------



## HollowPrince

Awesome  8.5/10


----------



## Picturesque

8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but not too bad either.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 not my thing unfortunatly

the girl in the video is now my avatar


----------



## Imspartacus

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> 4/10 not my thing unfortunatly
> 
> the girl in the video is now my avatar


1/10


----------



## thequietmanuk

Not really my thing 3/10


----------



## ACCV93

Huh. Want me to rate the vid or the girl? lol. Anyway I don't mind it, I just don't listen to that kind of music. :stu 2/10


----------



## HollowPrince

5/10...not a fan, but it's ok.


----------



## someguy123

5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

5/10, nice voice, but...


----------



## Bradleyford

HollowPrince said:


> 5/10, nice voice, but...


Hmmm... Not my cup of tea really. I actually like metal ^^ I just don't like growl very much hehe


----------



## Bradleyford

Sorry! Forgot to rate 6.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Yeah, i agree, although i don't mind growling that much, but i like the woman's voice.

Anyway...sounds nice, 6/10.Nice voice.


----------



## Bradleyford

HollowPrince said:


> Yeah, i agree, although i don't mind growling that much, but i like the woman's voice.
> 
> Anyway...sounds nice, 6/10.Nice voice.


Hmmm... Nightwish hehe
I like symphonic metal a little bit. I'll give it a 7/10 I'm not a huge fan of nightwish


----------



## HollowPrince

Heard it before, 6.5/10, I prefer "new" Tristania, or better said, with the new singer 






- Doesn't he look like Britney Spears, in some parts of the video?


----------



## Bradleyford

HollowPrince said:


> Heard it before, 6.5/10, I prefer "new" Tristania, or better said, with the new singer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Doesn't he look like Britney Spears, in some parts of the video?


Yes he does... Too glam metally... haha 5/10
We'll keep going until we find a song we both like


----------



## HollowPrince

Folk metal, nice  Not a big fan of harsh vocals (although there are exceptions).Music is nice, so 7/10.

Something similar, but better (IMO  ) One of the "softer" songs, with female vocal.


----------



## Bradleyford

HollowPrince said:


> Folk metal, nice  Not a big fan of harsh vocals (although there are exceptions).Music is nice, so 7/10.
> 
> Something similar, but better (IMO  ) One of the "softer" songs, with female vocal.


Hmmm... I like Eluveitie I used to have inis mona on a lot hehe
For the sake of irony here's some National Socialist Black Metal




(Note: I do not endorse the political views expressed by this song or video)


----------



## Bradleyford

Dammit... Forgot to rate again! 7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Sounds nice, 6.5/10


----------



## Bradleyford

HollowPrince said:


> Sounds nice, 6.5/10


How can I rate anything Rammstein lower than 9? :clap
They're the first group I ever fell in love with!
9.5/10 
I wish I could see them in concert


----------



## HollowPrince

Bradleyford said:


> How can I rate anything Rammstein lower than 9? :clap
> They're the first group I ever fell in love with!
> 9.5/10
> I wish I could see them in concert


Aye, me too  Well, first was Linkin Park, then Rammstein..Anyway, they're coming to my country this year, in few months, but i doubt I'll be going :/

6.5/10, reminds me of some songs from my country a bit.


----------



## Bradleyford

HollowPrince said:


> Aye, me too  Well, first was Linkin Park, then Rammstein..Anyway, they're coming to my country this year, in few months, but i doubt I'll be going :/
> 
> 6.5/10, reminds me of some songs from my country a bit.


This is so far from my tastes. Initial reaction:2/10
Realization that I guess other people have tastes 6/10


----------



## Picturesque

6.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Sound too much poppy for me, even her voice...2/10


----------



## flamingwind

5/10 only because of the sick guitar and drums. But man I couldn't stand that girl yelling that was painful.


----------



## Nexus777

This is so far away from my styles I listen that I normally can not rate it, but I say 3/10


----------



## HollowPrince

It's ok, 5/10.It just doesn't give the same feeling, when listening to it, like old Linkin Park, Halestorm, etc...doesn't sound "powerful" to me 





 (IMO better than original)


----------



## mardymoo

linkin park vid: 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Nexus777

3 / 10 music ok, but both singers are terrible imo.


----------



## Bradleyford

Nexus777 said:


> 3 / 10 music ok, but both singers are terrible imo.


I rate it a 6/10 because it's not my taste
My father would give it an 8/10


----------



## Raulz0r

5.5/10 Not my thing.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/ not bad


----------



## Raulz0r

8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 classic


----------



## HollowPrince

2/10, I don't like the singer/lyrics.Although Pentatonix did a great cover of it, which is IMO far better, even with this lyrics...


----------



## creasy

4/10 female death vox. Ugh. Other than that it was...okay.


----------



## Brasilia

Iggy Pop annoys me in that advert he does, but I actually quite liked that oddly enough 
5.6/10

Play this on full blast:


----------



## DizzyFrank

Me like!!! :yes 8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, it's nice.


----------



## jcmp7754

9/10


----------



## HollowPrince

1/10, sorry  Generally bad song + I dislike Gaga.


----------



## jcmp7754

HollowPrince said:


> 1/10, sorry  Generally bad song + I dislike Gaga.


 ...you are my nemesis


----------



## jcmp7754

8.5/10 one of the few nelly furtado songs that dont annoy me


----------



## jcmp7754

Brasilia said:


> Iggy Pop annoys me in that advert he does, but I actually quite liked that oddly enough
> 5.6/10
> 
> Play this on full blast:


8/10 I like


----------



## HollowPrince

Point is to rate the song of the user above (not your songs) 
There's also edit button (at the bottom of your post).

Anyway, one above Nelly's, 5/10, it's ok.

Now this sounds so much better than original -> 






> everybody can put in a song and the next member has to rate it
> the best is 10/10
> the worste is 0/10
> 
> and after that you can put your own song in, and get an oppinion on that
> 
> okay, illstart


----------



## jcmp7754

HollowPrince said:


> Point is to rate the song of the user above (not your songs)
> There's also edit button (at the bottom of your post).
> 
> Anyway, one above Nelly's, 5/10, it's ok.
> 
> Now this sounds so much better than original ->


ok I see now.

4/10...I was enjoying it until he started screaming.

my song:




 I rate the original song a 9/10 and the live performance a 8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, it's nice, probably the only Rihanna's song that i like.


----------



## jcmp7754

HollowPrince said:


> 8/10, it's nice, probably the only Rihanna's song that i like.


Not bad. nothing I'm in a rush to go buy/download but not bad.
6.5/10

This song right here i absolutely love 9.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, it's ok


----------



## jcmp7754

HollowPrince said:


> 6/10, it's ok


hmmm.... Im not sure what to rate this one. I like the beat but not the melody of the lyrics

I'd say 6/10





10/10

I just love this woman sooo so much


----------



## HollowPrince

Good for you  Lyrics in most of her songs I've heard are rather...bad, in my opinion.As well her voice, which isn't great, i mean, there are a lot better singers with amazing voices.Add to that that most songs are poppy..well, that's just my opinion.

2/10.

Anyway...


----------



## jcmp7754

well yea her songs are "poppy" because she is a pop artist  I think Marry the night is one of my favorite songs of hers. She always performs her piano version of this song live. Which I also love very much!

But yea anyways this song I really dont like
0/10 sorry lol


----------



## HollowPrince

Well, as long you like it, that's what matters  I don't dislike her that much, but i dislike her mostly because there are so many better singers (IMO), that are a lot less famous, while someone like she gets all the "attention" so to say.

It's ok, not really my kind of music, 5/10


----------



## bleedlikeme

0/10. Not my thing sorry.


----------



## jcmp7754

bleedlikeme said:


> 0/10. Not my thing sorry.


wow it sounds demonic...i kidna like it tho 7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

1/10 :/


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 not really my thing unfortunatly


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, there are some better Eminem songs, anyway, not bad


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## mardymoo

7/10 I like the westerny feel.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love her voice! :boogie


----------



## momentsunset

9/10! beautiful


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I don't listen to his music normally but that was pretty good.


----------



## Tibble

9/10, it's the song from the wizard of oz !


----------



## ACCV93

EDIT: Here's my rating. 7/10 Not bad.

Another song by BoC, this one is quite peaceful, easy to drift to this one


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10

I love the lyrics to this song:


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, it's nice.


----------



## loumon

7/10 the mixing and production is very good.


----------



## Tibble

5/10, not my kind of music sorry :C


----------



## Picturesque

6/10


----------



## HollowPrince

1/10...


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Pretty cool, I'll definitely check more from them

Oldie :


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## jcmp7754

hmm... not my thing sorry!
2/10


----------



## Barette

1/10






(God, was Sam Cooke the sex or what).


----------



## jcmp7754

Barette said:


> 1/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (God, was Sam Cooke the sex or what).


WOAH, you almost need a time machine to listen to that :teeth

0/10


----------



## Barette

Oh my god... You gave Sam Cooke, SAM COOKE, 0/10? My mind can't handle that.

5/10, hate Gaga.


----------



## jcmp7754

Barette said:


> Oh my god... You gave Sam Cooke, SAM COOKE, 0/10? My mind can't handle that.
> 
> 5/10, hate Gaga.


haha yea sorry. To be honest, I dont even know who Sam Cooke is...(well i guess i do now). That song was just soo old omg. I couldnt even get my mind around that.

however, this LiLy Allen song is pretty cool. I quite like it.
7.5/10


----------



## Barette

Well music is a very old invention, lol.

7/10, I have a weakness for Rihanna.

More old awesomeness.


----------



## luceo

9/10 A classic for all the right reasons.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Wicked

2/10


----------



## Jcgrey

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Haven't seen that movie in years.


----------



## flamingwind

Toad Licker said:


> 7/10 Haven't seen that movie in years.


5/10 soso, I thought it had potential, but didn't deliver


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 Sorry he's just too over the top trying to convince us he doesn't give a ****.


----------



## HollowPrince

It's nice, lovely voice ^_^ 7/10


----------



## Paramecium

3.5/10. It was monotone, sorry :/


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, good enough.

It's a song (after 0:36)...


----------



## TothemoonAlice

Neil Patrick + Bollywood, awesome 6/10


----------



## TothemoonAlice

well embedding doesn't work


----------



## Paramecium

TothemoonAlice said:


>


6/10, cool.
(All you need to do is to copy the code at the end of the link to [YOU...]here[/YO...])


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## BeNice

6/10. It's not really my type of music, but it seems well written and they are into what they are making.

I can't stop listening to this song. It's the kind of music I'd like to make (I want to learn pedal steel).


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome song.


----------



## shyshisho

5/10 The rhythm and atmosphere weren't bad. The melody didn't stick with me though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Not normally a fan of theirs but this is a pretty good song, 8/10. 






Edit: I thought you were just screwing with me, that's funny lol.


----------



## shyshisho

Toad Licker said:


> Sorry now you've changed the video twice, I'm not going to keep doing this...


Oops, it looks like I embedded a playlist, sorry


----------



## jcmp7754

1/10


----------



## flamingwind

jcmp7754 said:


> 1/10


4/10 I just don't like that song, here is one of the song I like that she made


----------



## leave me alone

Guess it is slightly less terrible than her other songs. 5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, it's nice.Not something I'd listen, but I'm pretty sure I've heard it before.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 My sister likes this group, I can see why they're not too bad.


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, not a big fan of his growling.


----------



## noyadefleur

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Pretty song too bad it's so short.


----------



## jcmp7754

Toad Licker said:


> 7.5/10 Pretty song too bad it's so short.


OLD SCHOOL!8) 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Not quite my thing but it has a nice beat, 7/10. :duck


----------



## leave me alone

Not something I'd listen to normally, but its okay I guess. 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

That was odd but I like odd so 8.5/10.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5, sounds good.I like her voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Evanescence. :boogie


----------



## randomperson

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Damn nice. :duck


----------



## jcmp7754

Toad Licker said:


> 9/10 Damn nice. :duck


not bad. Makes me wanna ride on an atv or something. 6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Not quite my thing and a bit too repetitive.

A Johnny Cash cover:


----------



## jcmp7754

haha its actually pretty cool. I like it! 7.10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Beautiful song, love her voice! :evil


----------



## jcmp7754

Toad Licker said:


> 10/10 Beautiful song, love her voice! :evil


finally i get a good score! lmao ...can you believe Dev is the same girl who sung "like a g6"? lol

anyway, I like the song its pretty cool. and the video is very wierd...in a coolish way

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

I'm sorry I'm an old guy I don't know what a g6 is. 

I listen to most types of music though but some types of music I just can't get into much.

Deadmau5 I usually can't get into but the girl singing has a nice voice, 7/10.

Someone else posted this one a while back, another cover song:


----------



## HollowPrince

I like her voice, but for the good part, i don't like the song.6.5/10


----------



## Mersault

Unfortunately i did not much like it. Nice video though  6/10.


----------



## HollowPrince

It's like waiting for something to start happening, yet it never does...music, just isn't enough for me.
But otherwise, not bad, 5/10.

Song starts after 0:40


----------



## bullsfan

0/10 Not my meal. Someone else rate my music other than ^.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice and soothing listen in the morning.


----------



## Paramecium

Good. 7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 For being an instrumental, rare in these days


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Led Zeppelin.


----------



## noyadefleur

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10


----------



## NoHeart

7/10 it's not bad


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Bradleyford

Wow! I like! A good hybrid of modern and traditional folk! 8.5/10 You have excellent taste.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song!


----------



## Bradleyford

Sorry I just can't rate your song higher. It's just not in my tastes >< 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Funny thing the Irish don't seem to have to sing well yet they can somehow put out good music . 7.5/10


----------



## heysam

5/10

This is one for my favorite songs.


----------



## HollowPrince

It sounds nice, but not my cup of tea, 6/10


----------



## Paramecium

Hmm, unique 7/10.


----------



## Raulz0r

8.5/10


----------



## Talgonite

6/10 Not a dubstep or a Perry fan. A nice addition to my drunk playlist though.


----------



## Raulz0r

7/10 , not a Courtney Love fan


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Raulz0r

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Lovely voice.


----------



## zenzui

6/10


----------



## NoHeart

5/10 Not my thing I'm sorry :lol


----------



## noyadefleur

7/10 Not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love Beach House! :duck


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

Sweet. Bicycles are dope. 7/10


----------



## Tabula_Rasa




----------



## Tabula_Rasa

Dont know how to embed a video, sorry for the spam.. heres the link


----------



## NoHeart

^^
See all the mumbo jumbo after the =
Looks something ''urAQ4ul6XxA'' 
Put that stuff between the youtube tags and voila!

Anyway back on topic :lol

loved the song 10/10!






Seriously this guy is amazing and NOBODY is listening to his stuff


----------



## jcmp7754

NoHeart said:


> ^^
> See all the mumbo jumbo after the =
> Looks something ''urAQ4ul6XxA''
> Put that stuff between the youtube tags and voila!
> 
> Anyway back on topic :lol
> 
> loved the song 10/10!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously this guy is amazing and NOBODY is listening to his stuff


very cool track! 8/10!


----------



## Toad Licker

Sorry but that didn't go over well with my ears. 3/10 :kma


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

5/10, little too sad..


----------



## NoHeart

Yeah I like it! 8/10 :clap

Okay I'm probably gonna get **** for posting this kind of music here but whatevs :b


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 for the music, 3/10 for the singing chipmunk!


----------



## notna

She has a nice voice, I like the bass, Catchy chorus. 7.5/10


----------



## creasy

8/10


----------



## bullsfan

1/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Aaliyah!


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 not bad


----------



## Tibble

6/10


----------



## mardymoo

7/10


----------



## ShadyGFX

9/10, Love this song.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 An odd combo together but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## NoHeart

Not my cup of tea 4/10


----------



## creasy

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love The Birthday Massacre! :boogie


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10 - I can't think of anything to say atm.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

5/10. Sorry not an A.L. fan.



NoHeart said:


> ^^
> See all the mumbo jumbo after the =
> Looks something ''urAQ4ul6XxA''
> Put that stuff between the youtube tags and voila!


Forgot to say thanks to NoHeart for the help 
Sweet song post too!

Lets get some Macklemore up in here!


----------



## Toad Licker

I loved the chorus the rest was just ok, 7/10.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

Not my style but good song! 7.5/10!


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not something I'd listen to, but good enough.Video ruins it tho.


----------



## jcmp7754

pretty good. nothing like a beautiful rocker chick in a dress lol
7/10

I know most of you probably hate Britney Spears but this is a good song dammnit lol


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I've always liked her voice but her music has gotten worse.


----------



## jcmp7754

lets watch 12 hours of chelsea lately :teeth

9/10... hilarious


----------



## HollowPrince

Me and Madonna are not getting along lately, sorry. 2/10

Here's another long song,


----------



## DizzyFrank

I know Tristania, i like them, but i dont like their recent stuff as much as the older one, 6/10


----------



## HollowPrince

And I'm the opposite, i don't like their older stuff as much 

7.5/10, pretty sure I've heard it before.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

HollowPrince said:


> Me and Madonna are not getting along lately, sorry. 2/10
> 
> Here's another long song,


6/10. Sounds like it should be in a dracula play


----------



## Toad Licker

Not something I'd normally listen to but it's a good song. 8/10


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

Sweet song! Really catchy! 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

lol wow.. that video left me speechless.. Song gets a 8, video gets a 6.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 The song just got better the longer I listened. :duck


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

Funky, I dig it! Solid 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I have this one on cd, great stuff.


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, not really my thing, but not bad


----------



## bullsfan

0/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Sorry but it sounds like any other rap song out there, not saying it was bad but 
rap has gotten old because they can rarely come up with something new to 
sing about. It's sad because I do like rap.


----------



## HollowPrince

3/10, sorry, i don't like (his?) voice.


----------



## jcmp7754

HollowPrince said:


> 3/10, sorry, i don't like (his?) voice.


3/10 sorry its just not my thing! =]


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Just didn't agree with my ears. 

Some rockin' blues.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

I love blues! 8/10

*Choose 1*

Watch this if you want more blues





Watch this for electronic music


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, for the second one.
Heard it on radio, but not a big fan...although it isn't bad, so...


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Beautiful song. :duck


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 nice


----------



## HollowPrince

7,5/10. Not something I'd listen to much, but it sounds good


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Great song, disturbing video. uke


----------



## HollowPrince

Haha, i know, right? 

7.5/10 again, very good voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad.


----------



## jcmp7754

pretty cool song 6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very Nice.


----------



## NoHeart

4/10 not my thing


----------



## Toad Licker

The music isn't my thing but she has a nice voice, 7.5/10.


----------



## HollowPrince

Sounds good, 7/10.


----------



## Tibble

5/10...that was...strange o.o


----------



## HollowPrince

Haha 

6.5/10, i don't like the music & song much, but she has a nice voice.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

3/10 Sorry, I don't like her singing.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Brody Dalle's voice! :boogie


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, lovely voice, pretty sure I have 'em bookmarked.


----------



## InTheEvening

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song.


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, nice music


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Very nice I'll have to check out more of their stuff now. :duck


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

Feelin' the rock n roll! 9/10


----------



## luceo

9/10 A classic!

Completely different but here's some Cory Branan.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Pretty good, I like blues.


----------



## Mr Deuce

*7/10





*


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10 too slow, and too long for me, otherwise, nice.

Song starts after 0:30.


----------



## estse

4.5/10 I don't get why people make that music in the 2010s.


----------



## HollowPrince

4/10, sorry, nice music at moments, but it's just too loud and singing...ugh.


----------



## estse

5/10 - too over the top for my tastes.

Here's some more punk rock you'll hate:


----------



## HollowPrince

Hmm, reminds me a bit of Hollywood Undead xD Too loud music that over-powers the voice...not a fan, but overall, not too bad, 5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

5.75/10 Not bad at all for the genre, the thing is not my field

Ancient music way back, from the 20th century:


----------



## HollowPrince

Me and old music don't really get along well, but it's nice. I like the music 6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Evanescence. :banana


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, nice voice, but not really my kind of music. It sounds good tho


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

3/10 No, not for me.


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, nice enough.


----------



## jcmp7754

niceeeee they did a great job 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

Chill. 7/10
Just found a new artist. Lmk what you think


----------



## Toad Licker

Not quite my thing but I liked it, 8/10.


----------



## jcmp7754

5/10. Didnt like it too much but its not terrible


----------



## Toad Licker

Again not quite my thing but not too bad either, 7.5/10.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

7/10 That will be in my head for the rest of the day.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Damn nice! :duck


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

6/10, sorry not my thing. Its a little too dark


----------



## Coyotl

5/10

florence's voice is not bad, but the 'pop beat' instantly repels me.






one of my favourite songs; it comforts my soul daily.


----------



## Coyotl

Coyotl said:


> 5/10
> 
> florence's voice is not bad, but the 'pop beat' instantly repels me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favourite songs; it comforts my soul daily.


sorry, I've failed miserably on the first attempt to post the video.


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Coyotl

6/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Too slow for me, and I don't like the music... 3/10


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

"This is freaking awesomeee" Good cover! 10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I'm not usually a big fan of instrumentals but that was ****ing awesomely unique! :boogie


----------



## AceEmoKid

6/10 nothing special but I'd listen to stuff like this once in a while, if I was feeling in a chill mood.

Alright this is my favorite song at the moment, Cold Specks is amazing:


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I just bought her cd last month, love her voice!


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4.3/10 a little on the boring side unfortunatly


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 I actually liked the lyrics but imo this girl can't rap. :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

4/10 not for me, but nice voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Loved her voice but didn't like the guys part at all.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10 I like her voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

When it first started I thought no way is this Korn then it picked up, nice. 8/10

This is a female version of Korn called Kittie.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

8/10 I love Kittie.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I loved the music but the harsh lyrics no so much, I couldn't understand a word he said. 

Some rockin' blues. This was recorded when she was just 13 years old and yes she even plays guitar.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

7/10 Not a fan of blues but that was pretty good.


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not for me, but it sounds nice.

Since we're on Korn already, here's Russian Korn...
Skip to 1:00:


----------



## zomgz

8/10 They're good!


----------



## HollowPrince

Me likey, 7/10.


----------



## zomgz

Not bad. 7/10


----------



## toutenkarthon

9/10. I love good intrumental music.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Hell of a duet. :banana


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Good bar/pub song 

Still trying to find my frequency in this ******* life


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 One of my favorite songs of theirs.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

It seems they were trying for a humorous video cover, I didn't get the humor though... 4/10


----------



## jcmp7754

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love her voice even though her music isn't my thing.


----------



## HollowPrince

I've heard some of her songs before. Not bad, but not my favourite, 6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not bad


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## TheIdealist

*See the World*

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/fKJJRnuCwF4?rel=0


----------



## Tibble

6/10, It was alright,


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, I like TBM.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6/10 twas alright


----------



## HollowPrince

Way too long for that much lyrics. Other than that, nice music, so 6.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love The Letter Black! :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, nice.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

2/10 I found it kind of uneventful.


----------



## HollowPrince

Not a fan :/ A bit higher rating, because it kinda woke me up, 4/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I like it.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, nice voice ^_^


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I like Automatic Loveletter but not quite as much acoustically.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

3/10 Slightly better than Nickleback but still pretty lame

DJ Format feat. Edan - Spaceship Earth


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Ok so how do you embed YouTube in this forum? I'm kinda new


----------



## KaoJ

AvoidAvoiding said:


> Ok so how do you embed YouTube in this forum? I'm kinda new


You post the last part of the link 



 = 9kBm6c3veSA

OT:
I give your post 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 I'm not a big fan of dubsteb but I did like her voice.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

7/10 Love the video!

@KaoJ cheers man, take it you mean post the whole link then the end bit? Anyway see if it works...





 =skvIXLRRd-w


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

7/10 Reminds me of Bjork

Eyedea & Abilities - Smile


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I like it. :duck


----------



## DizzyFrank

8/10 I like.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, pretty good.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

6/10 I actually quite like this girl, I've seen a few of her videos before. I think her music would be so much better without the crappy brostep layed on top though

Garrett Davis - Story from North America


----------



## Toad Licker

That was oddly interesting or interestingly odd, either way I like odd! 8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10 nice voice, but I don't like the song much.

~


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.25/10 Nice contrast the girls voice with the instrumental


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

7/10 for Living Colour - This is the Life (extra point for spelling colour correctly )

What genre would you call this, Art Metal? It's interesting, without doing anything to me.

Whoever's on this next one, see it through to the end for the greatest scream in music history...


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome song. :banana


----------



## Tibble

4/10, not my kind of music sorry =(


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

Interesting. Sounds like Japanese Pop turned American. 6/10


----------



## Buerhle

7.76


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10 nice song.


----------



## NoHeart

Not the kind of music I would normally listen to but I quite enjoyed that! 8/10!


----------



## Toad Licker

Not my thing but she has a nice voice, 7.5/10.


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not bad


----------



## KaoJ

5/10. Not really my type of music.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Lovely voice.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 interesting voice, kinda like that


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Awesome cover, way better than the original. :duck


----------



## TobeyJuarez

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice.

A little country rap:


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Toad Licker said:


> 10/10 Awesome cover, way better than the original. :duck


well I disagree :x
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

7.5 not bad


----------



## KaoJ

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> well I disagree :x
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 7.5 not bad


8.5/10

This is one very chill track  Must listen to this next time i blaze up


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, nice voice & music, but not the best song/lyrics in my opinion.


----------



## Tibble

7/10, I have no idea what she is saying but she has a nice voice.


----------



## HollowPrince

It's Portuguese xD

That's a lovely voice and music sounds nice, 7/10.


----------



## Buerhle

6

I lov the original version.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad.








InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> well I disagree :x


Fine by me! :kma


----------



## loumon

6/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, it started nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice, I like it. :hyper


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

3/10

I've chosen a live version of this song as in my opinion it's superior to the album track. She absolutely nails it!


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Hm...interesting - 7.




_


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Definitely worthy of repeated listening but 7.5/10 on first hearing

Thought this one was particularly relevant after watching the news in Russia...


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not bad.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

5/10 a little pretentious


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 not bad, quite liked that


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

7/10 yeah


----------



## HollowPrince

Not for me, but nice music, so 5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome song. :boogie


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quite my thing.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Love a bit of Ani!

8/10

First discovered her on this comp
http://www.discogs.com/Various-Live-Without-Dead-Time/release/1227991

Here's another good one from said compilation...


----------



## dal user

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 The chorus was my favorite part of the song.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10 pretty good.


----------



## Brasilia

5.1/10
There was one song of his I liked when I was younger, can't remember it, not really my thing, but it wasn't as angry as I thought it would be


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Didn't understand it but I liked it anyway! Don't mind some foreign music, good rythm and sound to it. 
7/10


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

5/10 - I saw Eurovision and panicked, but it wasn't too bad

He sings like a girl
He sings like a frog
He's a lonely boy


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Sorry that rating was the Eurovision track, 7/10 for Metric


----------



## NoHeart

Not my thing sorry 5/10 :lol


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, it's nice, even though it's a lot different than stuff I listen to.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Freakin' awesome! :evil


----------



## KaoJ

9/10 I really like it


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Got played to death when it first came out so a bit sick of it now but 7.5/10 when I first heard it.


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10 sounds pretty good.


----------



## NoHeart

Ehm I'm not too sure  
5/10


----------



## 50piecesteve

NoHeart said:


> Ehm I'm not too sure
> 5/10


2/10 to be fair i cant stand techno....

I stumbled upon this masterpiece last night.


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not bad, but not a fan of that kind of music.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Within Temptation! :duck


----------



## Leeroythedeecoy

not bad 7.5/10


----------



## Leeroythedeecoy

^yeah.. don't think i did that right... how do you put the video in?


----------



## Toad Licker

Not quite my thing but I'm a fan of odd music so... 7/10.


----------



## Leeroythedeecoy

very nice 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Nice video, a bit repetitive but still not bad. 7.5/10


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Leeroythedeecoy said:


> ^yeah.. don't think i did that right... how do you put the video in?


To embed Youtube, just go onto advanced, choose the youtube icon on at the top of the editor, then paste in the end of the url of the video (everything AFTER the = sign.)
I probably explained that badly.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

8.5/10
I really really liked it, some interesting lyrics and great voice. Didn't absolutely "wow" me but there is nothing wrong with a bit of subtlety. I will be sure to check her other stuff out.

I love this thread. Nice to hear people's opinions of songs you like, plus some awesome recommendations.


----------



## jcmp7754

lol the best word for me to sum this song/video up would be...cute lol i liked it. i enjoyed the video more than anything 7/10


----------



## Leeroythedeecoy

not bad but 6/10 cause i have a love hate thing going with dead mouse right now lol


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but I do like her voice.


----------



## HollowPrince

Nice song, 7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Nice music but I didn't care for the singer's voice much.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Good playing and attitude, retro sound


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, I don't usually listen to this kinds of music, but it sounds good.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 not for me but I thought the instrumental was prettyy good


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not bad, better than original.


----------



## WineKitty

5/10 Like the music but not really my style.

I am going to go for what has to be universally loved. Classic and Vintage Slayer:


----------



## Leeroythedeecoy

lost my tatse for slayer a very long time ago, but i'll still give that an 8/10 \m/


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Lindsey Stirling, she's awesome! :boogie


----------



## Leeroythedeecoy

no idea who that is, but not bad 7.5/10


----------



## No Name

1/10 Not for me.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

5/10 meh

9/10 for The Soggy Bottom Boys


----------



## HollowPrince

Just no, 2/10.


----------



## Talgonite

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I like Lords of Acid but I'm not usually big on remixes, this one 
was a bit repetitive.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Not really my thing, again, but it sounds nice. 7/10


----------



## mardymoo

4/10


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

5/10


----------



## jcmp7754

2/10 sorry.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Sorry a bit slow for my tastes.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, sweet!


----------



## Globe_Trekker

My ears are bleeding..2/10.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Toad Licker said:


> 4/10 Sorry a bit slow for my tastes.


@Toadlicker...






Sorry, you're comment on Sibelius being too slow made me think of that 

5/10 for the Kim Larsen track. I feel I'm missing a rather important dimension of the song by not speaking Danish. Also, the sound was a little too cheesy for me.

FIDLAR - No Waves (Song doesn't start until 00:50, just in case it's mistaken for some sort of cheesy soap opera )


----------



## Talgonite

9/10 Two minutes of awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 My favorite song of theirs!


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

7/10 She sounds so much like Bjork!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice.


----------



## Parcius

Not quite my taste, but it is a sweet song  6/10


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

10/10 A soundtrack to utopia!


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 not my thin unfortunatly


----------



## HollowPrince

2/10, and I thought original was bad xD


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

2/10 pretty awful


----------



## HollowPrince

Not a bad song - nice lyrics, so 5/10. But music / his voice...not my cup of tea.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

3/10 just generic


----------



## HollowPrince

2/10.... >.<


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

7/10 Liking it man


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, pretty good.

Something different for a change...


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

5/10 Nicely hard and dark but let down by terrible vocals. Also need to speed that sh*t up 

Mu-Ziq - Siege Of Antioch (The Teknoist's I've Got 2 I's In My Name Remix)


----------



## ashli116

AvoidAvoiding said:


> 5/10 Nicely hard and dark but let down by terrible vocals. Also need to speed that sh*t up
> 
> Mu-Ziq - Siege Of Antioch (The Teknoist's I've Got 2 I's In My Name Remix)


2/10
sorry, just not my type of music

Now, here's mine...


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Sorry, I ain't got no voice for singing is what she should be 
saying. :kma


----------



## Beatnik

I wish all modern music was like that, but it could have been shorter 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Toad Licker said:


> 5/10 Sorry, I ain't got no voice for singing is what she should be
> saying. :kma
> 
> fail
> 
> 4/10 for the Liz Phair track


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice moldy oldie. :duck


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

6/10 Much like Cotton Eyed Joe, it should only be heard once 

As far as ******* eurodance goes, I much prefer this...

http://cubanboys.bandcamp.com/track/foggy-mountain-breakdown-99-mix


----------



## Toad Licker

I'm not normally into dance type music but once in a while I'll find a group that I like.

Anyhoo that was great music, 8.5/10, if it had lyrics I might have scored it higher. 

Some more dance music:


----------



## ImWeird

10/10 Obviously. Haven't heard that in yearssss.


----------



## HollowPrince

I'm surprised, that song is pretty damn good. 8.5/10


----------



## ashli116

1/10 sorry, but I never really liked that song.

now for my post...
"You make me into someone who could not hold a loaded gun..."


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Ingrid Michaelson! :banana


----------



## Dajoker

7/10 Not bad


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

4/10


----------



## HollowPrince

At moment nice, on others...bah. 4.5/10 I don't get along with your music xD


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Cool ! I don't usually listen to this style(I should though...) but it has a nice vibe and music video


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice moldy oldie. :hyper


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, sweet!


----------



## ashli116

4.5/10 not bad.

my post:


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not normally my thing but I liked that.


----------



## HollowPrince

5.5/10, not bad, but not really my thing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Interesting, 8/10.


----------



## ashli116

6/10

here's mine:


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Very nice. :evil


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, pretty good actually


----------



## ashli116

I have some of her songs in my playlist and I like her music so 8/10 for that song.

I'll post KMH music too:


----------



## estse

5/10 So beautiful?


----------



## estse

10/10 deleting, since deleting is becoming rampart!!!!

I'll then post something ****ing listenable:


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Beautiful voice.


----------



## bullsfan

4.5/10 (someone other than Mercurochrome rate my music)


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like her voice.


----------



## HollowPrince

^^ This isn't "You and you rate my music", but "listen to songs, and rate them x/10".
Someone would think it's obvious...Don't like it? Well, don't post 

For Sirenia, 8.5/10. I like the band, I've got some of their songs on pc.


----------



## estse

7.5/10 nice instrumentation


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

7/10 Thank you for posting something interesting!

Naughty Boy feat Tafo with Nahid Akhtar


__
https://soundcloud.com/the-psychedelic-singh%2Fnaughty-boy-feat-tafo-with


----------



## HollowPrince

Nice voice, but the song isn't for me. 5/10


----------



## AussiePea

not bad not bad 7/10.

And for a change of pace:


----------



## Waddupshuga

Your avatar: 10/10
Wilson's track: 10/10 --I didn't know of his new solo album; the video is well made and the music is of course in the vein of PT, psychedelic and well-produced.


----------



## Toad Licker

^You're suppose to give us a video to rate along with your rating. :kma


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

2/10 The words generic, derivative, saccharin and cloying spring to mind. This type of music is usually made specifically for adverts.


----------



## HollowPrince

0/10.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

HollowPrince said:


> 0/10.


Come on man, nothings a zero. You're basically saying this has no artistic merit whatsoever!? Surely it's a 3 for cyriaks video alone no?

Anyway...


----------



## ashli116

4.5/10

here's mine:


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Not really my thing, but it sounds good. 7.5/10








AvoidAvoiding said:


> Come on man, nothings a zero. You're basically saying this has no artistic merit whatsoever!? Surely it's a 3 for cyriaks video alone no?


Video is ok, but I wasn't rating the video (if i was, I would add it separately). There is a lot of songs that annoy me (Gaga, Bieber, Ke$ha, etc), which I can handle / ignore. But this made me wanna throw my speakers through the window, which is pretty rare. So, for a song like that, 0.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I din't understand a word but the music was solid, fun and catchy. The video fitted really well. 7/10


----------



## bullsfan

1/10
I wanna see a 8-10 for this one.


----------



## Toad Licker

Seems to me that it was worth at least an 8.5/10. 

Some Steampunk:


----------



## HollowPrince

Lovely, 8/10.

Something totally different: 




XD


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

1/10 Wow! That's a whole new level of sh*te! Still not a zero though 

How does dancing round a stage like a tw*t constitute being a DJ by the way?

Okay so I don't speak a word of the language he's "singing? mc'ing? blabbering?" in, but I'm guessing he's talking a load of crap.

I seriously hope you're putting that up for a laugh man 

Let's redress the balance


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Cool


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

8/10 Synth Pop legends

iamamiwhoami - goods


----------



## HollowPrince

Duh. Lyrics is pretty much like some of the Lonely Island's songs (comedy).
His name is DJ Krmak, but he's not a DJ. Also, Krmak = Pig xD

Anyway...

7.5/10, sounds pretty nice & that woman has a good voice.

Now this...is a different story.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Christ I've gotta stop rating your music man coz I don't think you're even joking.

If I was staying in a 2 star holiday camp (which I often do) and this was the entertainment (which it likely would be), I'd complain.

1/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Masterpiece, but I advice to you all : go listen to his early instrumental songs


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

4/10


----------



## Leeroythedeecoy

8/10 sounds like the perfect drinking song : D


----------



## Toad Licker

Not the best singing but I'll give it an 8/10 because he's an ***hole! 

One of the saddest songs I've ever heard:


----------



## Nexus777

Whow this board reched new lows, I saw a 1/10 for the Smiths up there 

Above song: 3 / 10 not my taste - terrible vocals....but guitar playing ok.

Anyway here some goth-deathrock:


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, pretty nice.








AvoidAvoiding said:


> Christ I've gotta stop rating your music man coz I don't think you're even joking.
> 
> If I was staying in a 2 star holiday camp (which I often do) and this was the entertainment (which it likely would be), I'd complain.
> 
> 1/10


Whatever makes you happy  All I'm gonna say is, that he is one of the most recognizable / best singers from Balkans. 
As for rating my music, your choice. I don't really care who rates it  Since it's what I listen to, and whoever rates it ain't gonna change my opinion about it. It just would mean that we have a different taste in music.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

5/10


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Whoops I guess I was on replying to the previous page, 5/10 was for the Deathcamp project track.

2/10 for the ? erm, celtic metal?



HollowPrince said:


> It just would mean that we have a different taste in music.


Too true my friend  I wonder if we share any common ground though?


----------



## Nexus777

Bauhaus 8/10 (there are a few better tracks from em tho)

melodic hc/punk here:


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 My favorite song of hers. :duck


----------



## ashli116

Sorry, I accidentally deleted what u rated.
3.5/10 I like the mother effin p..better.


----------



## HollowPrince

Not really my thing, but it sounds pretty good, and she has a lovely voice. 7/10








AvoidAvoiding said:


> Too true my friend  I wonder if we share any common ground though?


Maybe, maybe not...


----------



## KangalLover

very good 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Somehow I was rating the wrong song, I'll still give it an 8.5/10 since I like her voice.


----------



## ashli116

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice.


----------



## HollowPrince

Nice voice, 7/10.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

1/10 Makes the Backstreet Boys look like Pink Floyd


----------



## ashli116

2/10 just not my thing...


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

7/10 Nice, which album is this off?


----------



## ashli116

AvoidAvoiding said:


> 7/10 Nice, which album is this off?
> 
> it's a re-recorded version of "Jack-***" it's the B-side. Heard this song in a movie and liked it instantly. I think it's much better than the first ver. Jack *** is from Odelay and this particular ver. from the movie soundtrack of Just Like Heaven...good soundtrack.
> 
> 8/10 makes sense.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

5/10 When did the Foo Fighters go all teeny bopper pop?


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice.


----------



## jcmp7754

nice i have this song in a trance remix...I didnt know it was a cover 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but not too bad.


----------



## jcmp7754

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I didn't think I was going to like it the way it started but it turned out to be a beautiful song. :duck


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

6/10 Decent tune. Nice synths going on but the vocals let in down for me.

A bit of refreshing politically conscious hip hop then...

Akala - Find No Enemy


----------



## HollowPrince

It goes on and on... and eventually, bores me. Not too bad, so, 4/10. I prefer rap, but not that much.






\m/


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Korpiklaani!


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

3/10 lame


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Cool song and video. :banana


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Toad Licker said:


> 9/10 Cool song and video. :banana


8/10 Especially nice when you're a little baked ~__~

Browsing their profiles on rateyourmusic.com, they both look like really interesting and prolific artists, thanks for the share Toad Licker 

How about the evil salmon dance?


----------



## HollowPrince

First 10 or so seconds were nice... Rest, although boring (for me), not too bad, 5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 While it's a good song I don't know why but I just don't quite like their songs as well as other groups of the same genre.

A cover song (The M*A*S*H Theme):








AvoidAvoiding said:


> Browsing their profiles on rateyourmusic.com, they both look like really interesting and prolific artists, thanks for the share Toad Licker


Omg you liked a video I posted! 

I'm always happy to turn people on to new music. It's the one thing that helps get me by, I listen to music more than I watch tv.


----------



## ashli116

5.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Tori Amos! :boogie


----------



## HollowPrince

Is that Danish? Eh, sounds good anyway, 7.5/10.

Song starts around 1:00.






Memories, eh...



Toad Licker said:


> 7.5/10 While it's a good song I don't know why but I just don't quite like their songs as well as other groups of the same genre.


I know what you mean, till recently, I didn't like them that much either, but I started liking the more lately.


----------



## Toad Licker

HollowPrince said:


> Is that Danish? Eh, sounds good anyway, 7.5/10.


This is from their wiki: Hel is a Swedish vikingarock band, based in Eskilstuna, Södermanland.

8/10 I like her voice.


----------



## HollowPrince

Oh, close enough 

7/10, good voice.

Heh, I've used to listen to this like 10 years ago...


----------



## metamorphosis

*The Descendents -- "Bikeage"*
Running out of time again
Where did you go wrong this time?
When your problems overwhelm you
Go get drunk it's party time
Take a quaalude, relax your mind
Relax your body too
Run from Y=your problems but
You'll never get away
No one loves you, and you
Wonder why?
Sitting there with your 
Mouth full of beer
Your eyes are glazed, your face is red
Who's gonna pick you up
and use you for tonight?
And when you're on the streets
With a needle in your arm
Selling your body for another fix
Who's gonna pick you up and take
You home with them tonight? Not me!
You're Running out of breath again you're an
Old maid, you're only 15
You're losing your little girl's charm
Cry all night but you'll never get it back
Don't be afraid, it's not too late
Save yourself, I need you here
Wearing off, wearing out
I can't think about this cause it
makes me sick


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

6/10

Bit of German pop...

Nena - 99 Luftballons


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love that song.


----------



## creasy

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## arnie

5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Good voice, nice song, 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I haven't heard that song in ages. :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10 not really my thing, but it sounds ok.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I really should check out their music.


----------



## HollowPrince

Another nice voice... ^_^ 7/10. Sounds lovely.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I liked it.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

6/10 Songs all over the place really. The first half is alright but then it tails off to crappy pop disco.


----------



## HollowPrince

Voice just a big no. Generally nice music, so 4.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Sorry that didn't agree with my ears this morning. :duck

Toytronica anyone? Yes all of their musical instruments are toys.


----------



## HollowPrince

Heh, that's nice. 6.5/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10 It seems they have the groove


----------



## estse

1/1000 Sorry can't stand that song.


----------



## matmad94

5.5/10 It's quite good since it's different and I like the guitarist but I prefer to know what my artists are saying.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5 Great song of awesome film


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love 80's music!


----------



## jcmp7754

3/1o
sorry im not a pink fan!


----------



## HollowPrince

Unfortunately, I've heard it on a radio a lot in the last few days. Slightly less annoying than some other songs, so 3/10.

It's been posted before, but wth.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love Lindsey Stirling. I rated this the last time it was posted.


----------



## HollowPrince

Mhm, lovely song. Great start. 8/10


----------



## Parcius

Oh god, no. They used to play that song all the time on the radio, lol. 1/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Not bad, but to be truthful, Beatles aren't really for me  6.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice.


----------



## HollowPrince

2/10, sorry.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

4/10 Korny music for angsty teens



Coincidence said:


> 9


Possibly Zimmers best soundtrack besides The Thin Red Line. It's always great to see epic film scores played out live...


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 While not my thing the music was fine but they should've gagged the 
girl. :kma


----------



## HollowPrince

Sweet! 7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I have that cd, good stuff.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

7/10 decent but seriously though, metal and pop are getting a little over represented in this thread, let's mix it up with a little witch house...


----------



## HollowPrince

Nice, actually. I like it, 7.5/10

Here's something different, for a change..


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

It'll have to be a 4 given I don't speak the language and the lyrics are pretty important in hip hop. I did (I think) make out police, mafia and corrupt system though so standard fare for hip hop. Beats were weak as.


----------



## HollowPrince

4/10, at times good, at other... :/

Hmm, I think I haven't posted any dubstep here...


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I'm not big on dubstep but she has a nice voice.

Something quite different:


----------



## HollowPrince

Heh, pretty nice actually. Nice music as well, 8/10.

Amaranthe is back ^_^ New album coming out this month... Song starts after 1:00.


----------



## JennyKay

6/10 not really my sort of thing but it's good for that genre 





 For the lols.


----------



## googleamiable

7/10 wasnt bad


----------



## JennyKay

michael1 said:


> 7/10 wasnt bad


Better than the original.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

michael1 said:


> 7/10 wasnt bad


8/10 Ace remix, thanks for posting. Here's some Biggie remixed...

Notorious B.I.G. - Party & Bull**** (Ahab's Spaced-Out Remix)


__
https://soundcloud.com/thisistrapmusic%2Fnotorious-big-party-bull


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Just realized the forums ruined the link by censoring that minor profanity in the title. Try this if you can handle swear words!

*http://tinyurl.com/a5sac28*


----------



## googleamiable

i got it to work, interesting remix with the video game sounds. wasnt feeling it tho

heres another biggie remix


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

8/10 do-de-do-dope

Back to the oldschool boom bap era...


----------



## googleamiable

gets me in the mood for old school, like it


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

michael1 said:


> gets me in the mood for old school, like it


10/10 Yes! Lif is real hip hop

Much better without the vevo censorship allover it though...






This for me is the best thing he's done...


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was pretty damn nice. :boogie


----------



## villadb

I'd give that an 7, quite haunting and looking at them I kept expecting a massive dirty guitar riff to kick in that never came

This sums up my anxiety a bit:


----------



## HollowPrince

Doesn't sound that good to me, sorry, 4.5/10.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

4/10 New direction for Lady Gaga? 

Some 8 bit proto dubstep...


----------



## HollowPrince

4/10... not bad, but overall, boring, to me. :/


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Freakin' awesome. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice tune.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

7/10

Na Na Na Na Na


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad.

A cover song:


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10. Pretty good, I like his voice.

I honestly don't remember if I posted this before...


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great song, I love her voice. :evil


----------



## estse

7/10 nice nice


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Can't go wrong with Nina, so consistently good. I guess an 8 for that one.

New release on Diplo's Mad Decent label...


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_beautiful breasts, but not this song O_O 4._


----------



## HollowPrince

Oops ... Nice song, I've heard it before, good video as well xD 8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Flyleaf. :duck


----------



## scriabin221

I've been really into this piece lately. I really like the film making of this version. I think Valentina Lisitsa is at her best when she is playing Russian composers and Liszt.


----------



## JustAPhase

4/10 not really my taste, but not bad!

This is one of my most favorite songs! Crucify Me - Bring Me the Horizon
I love the lyrics and the vocals that go with this song. I could listen to this over and over! I hope whoever listens to it enjoys it as much as me.


----------



## JustAPhase

The last post didn't take, sorry about that. Here is the video.


----------



## jcmp7754

its was ok not for me though =] 5.5/10


----------



## scriabin221

Miriam Bryant - Push Play (Filip Jenven and Mike Perry Remix)

I would have to resort to negative numbers in order to rate that. As I listen to this, I am brought into a vapid world of drug induced sentimentality and pre-fabricated synth samples. The repetitiveness and harmonic simplicity of the piece give it a feeling of hypnotic gratification. There is no engagement needed, no challenge to the listen. The piece can cause the listen to become rapt only when there is a significant amount of booze involved. The lyrics? The refrain chants:

"Push play, stop rewind
you drown your heroes in red wine. 
Push play, stop rewind, 
you drown your heroes in red wine."

I can't help but think that I am onto something, but maybe there is a higher truth to this piece. Perhaps it is reaching out to the listener. That is all negated by the melismatic autotuned sing that prevents the listener from having any chance in hell of even coming to any form of... thought while listening to this piece.


----------



## jcmp7754

lol this song speaks to me as well. Its telling me: kill yourself

0/10


----------



## scriabin221

Whoa, whoa, no need to get personal. I was just making observation beyond "It's just not my thing."


----------



## jcmp7754

haha no no I wasnt getting personal at all. I was refering to myself when I said "kill yourself" . Because that's what it made me want to do. anyways I posted a new song for you to despise lol Im ready for your kind judgment!:yes

lets not interrupt the flow here!


----------



## scriabin221

jcmp7754 said:


> haha no no I wasnt getting personal at all. I was refering to myself when I said "kill yourself" . Because that's what it made me want to do. anyways I posted a new song for you to despise lol Im ready for your kind judgment!:yes
> 
> lets not interrupt the flow here!


We're not done yet. What about the piece made you want to kill yourself? I'm only asking because that's not a typical people have when listen to said piece.

I'm sorry my I can't provide you with a more positive review, but that would be dishonest. Any thread that asks for a rating is obviously asking for judgement. I just prefer to go a little more in depth. As a music major, I find it rather depressing that most people have a complete inability to saying anything substantial about any particular piece of music.


----------



## jcmp7754

it made me want to kill myself because I did not like it. Its incredibly boring. No lyrics.(not that I dislike instrumentals) But even if it did have lyrics, I think it would just make the song more horrifying than what it already is. The melody is terrible. I just simply did not enjoy it in the least bit. I mean, I just can't imagine anyone would ever want to listen to something like that. Its a complete and utter snore fest. i just woke up and it made me want to go back to sleep and wish I never woke up lol


now can someone just rate my song lol pleaaaseeee


----------



## scriabin221

jcmp7754 said:


> it made me want to kill myself because I did not like it. Its incredibly boring. No lyrics. The melody is terrible. I just simply did not enjoy it in the least bit. I mean, I just can't imagine anyone would ever want to listen to something like that.
> 
> now can someone just rate my song lol pleaaaseeee


Well, technically there are lyrics to the piece, but this is a transcription for horns. I find this version to be nicer because it gives a nice clear view of the counterpoint going on. It is a piece out of the romantic era, but as with most Mendelssohn pieces (Felix Mendelssohn was famous for bringing Bach back to higher fame via Saint Matthew's Passion), you will find that it has heavy Baroque influence. There is no one melody is the piece. It is broken up in sections, as well as being a polyphonic piece, it actually has four melodies going on at once, harmonizing.

I guess your new one a 5/10. Not really my thing, but it was catchy.

I should probably put another piece up. I would love to hear your insights.


----------



## jcmp7754

scriabin221 said:


> Well, technically there are lyrics to the piece, but this is a transcription for horns. I find this version to be nicer because it gives a nice clear view of the counterpoint going on. It is a piece out of the romantic era, but as with most Mendelssohn pieces (Felix Mendelssohn was famous for bringing Bach back to higher fame via Saint Matthew's Passion), you will find that it has heavy Baroque influence. There is no one melody is the piece. It is broken up in sections, as well as being a polyphonic piece, it actually has four melodies going on at once, harmonizing.
> 
> I guess your new one a 5/10. Not really my thing, but it was catchy.
> 
> I should probably put another piece up. I would love to hear your insights.


that was a looong musical performace.

Im not a music major she is clearly astonishing and incredibly talented. for that, she gets a 10/10

But since it's not something I would really ever sit down and listen to and judging from my own personal musical taste and preference, id give it a 6/10


----------



## jcmp7754

Sin said:


>


hmm interesting. Not something I would listen to, but Nice melody, I like his voice, good song all together

5.5/10

ps: does that guy have a boner at 1:05? :teeth:teeth:teeth






same song since noone has rated it yet


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10. I used to like few of her older songs... Not a bad voice, but I don't like the song


----------



## ashli116

2/10 not really my thing...


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Pretty good.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, only because it's making me fall asleep. Other than that, great voice


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 It's amazing how the Irish make such good music yet most of them can't sing worth a damn! :lol


----------



## HollowPrince

Heh, I agree. 7.5/10, pretty nice actually.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

8/10. I liked the song and the video was pretty symbolic.


----------



## HollowPrince

And that's a song?  Since in my opinion it isn't and I honestly don't see how it could be, I won't rate it...


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Railroad Cancellation said:


> 8/10. I liked the song and the video was pretty symbolic.


2/10 I think rhythmically spoken poetry is certainly music and probably a song too by the strict definition. That though was pure poppycock and psychobabble to me.



Toad Licker said:


> 7.5/10


7/10 nice enough

The Beat Farmers - Bigger Stones


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not something I'd normally listen to but it has a nice beat.


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, lovely.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I've seen them before, very interesting music.

A Fleetwood Mac cover:


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

AvoidAvoiding said:


> 2/10 I think rhythmically spoken poetry is certainly music and probably a song too by the strict definition. That though was pure poppycock and psychobabble to me.


Psychobabble? I really do have to ask, mate, which planet do you live on? lol


----------



## spindlehollows

Toad Licker said:


> 8/10 I've seen them before, very interesting music.
> 
> A Fleetwood Mac cover:


I love this thread! ...I have never heard this cover before but I love fleetwood mac and I actually prefer this cover to the original, fantastic! 8/10  thank you so much! would you recommend this band's original music?

something completely different (sorry if anyone hates this):


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

8/10 Perfect for kickin back with a whisky and a smoke 



Railroad Cancellation said:


> Psychobabble? I really do have to ask, mate, which planet do you live on? lol


Don't worry mate I do wonder meself sometimes  No but seriously though, that was a bad case of verbal diarrhea!

Used to love this one


----------



## HollowPrince

That's a first. Even though I consider that video rather crappy, the song is nice, so 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I like it.

A heavy metal parody band:








spindlehollows said:


> I love this thread! ...I have never heard this cover before but I love fleetwood mac and I actually prefer this cover to the original, fantastic! 8/10  thank you so much! would you recommend this band's original music?


If you enjoy psychedelic rock music, you can check them out on youtube. This is the only song of theirs that I have.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, pretty good


----------



## jcmp7754

well, I enjoyed the beggining. It had me going! lol But I don't really like the singing. Is is a soundtrack to a movie? I think so, and If it is, then it gets a 10/10

otherwise not a song I would ever just sit down to listen to because it kind of gives me anxiety:teeth


----------



## HollowPrince

Nope, it isn't  But it's great while playing FPS or MMO games.

Pretty good voice, though song isn't that great, so 7.5/10.


----------



## KaoJ

Great voice! 9/10


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

8/10 Really nice ethereal remix

Not for the fainthearted or underground electronic music haters...

Dolphin & The Teknoist - Choircutz (Dolphin Redux)


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Sorry not quite my thing.


----------



## spindlehollows

Toad Licker said:


> 6/10 Sorry not quite my thing.


I don't usually listen to music like that . . . I'm not particularly fond of it but I like her voice... 5/10 (sorry :/)

here is something new that I'm not too sure about myself, but I think it's kind of catchy:


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That wasn't too bad.


----------



## Brasilia

2/10.
Sorry, for me that was not worth the 5 mins 

Now this is what you call music:


----------



## Toad Licker

:kma

7/10 Not my thing but I liked her voice.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

2/10 all kinds of wack


----------



## HollowPrince

A song which starts by a guy repeating "Well, well, well" can't end up being good. As for music, though annoying at first, it's interesting, so 5/10.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Do you even like hip hop?

3/10 is this from Eurovision or something?


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

^^^ It's straight broddie ...6/10 I like the beginning when it's chill, when it changed up I was like "nah" heh


----------



## HollowPrince

3/10. Sorry >.>






xD

*@AvoidAvoiding*

Some, but usually, not really. Rap yes (not that much either, but more than enough), hip-hop...blah. And yep, she was in Eurovision but with a different song.


----------



## Toad Licker

It looks like a bad early 80's mtv video but surprisingly it's not too bad of music. 7/10


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

8/10 GTA Vice City!


----------



## HollowPrince

Not bad, but again, music... 6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## Tristeza

8/10 Altough I didn't like her voice THAT much...


----------



## HollowPrince

4.5/10. I've heard it before on a radio, but I don't like it much :/








Toad Licker said:


>


Thanks dude, lovely song and great voice!


----------



## Josh2323

7.5/10 Not bad chicks cute as hell too.

The new division-Sense


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not bad.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5 Preety good ! Lovely I should say...


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, nice


----------



## nork123

7/10, although i'm not a huge fan I do like some of her songs

I love the contrast in this of the country type music and the bitter, violent lyrics


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Freakin' awesome, I added points for the ****ing lyrics!


----------



## creasy

6.5/10 catchy enough but a little slow and boring to me


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Pretty good.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

7.5/10 Lovely

This one's a trip..............................................................


----------



## HilarityEnsues

3/10 - Electronica/Dance isn't my thing.


----------



## jcmp7754

Very nice. Nothing like ive never heard before
7/10


----------



## JustAPhase

Throat Full of Glass - Combichrist

I really like their sound!
Link to YouTube:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...7oDoAg&usg=AFQjCNFMrsbCxoca8wp-2nmtTmiF-QIV4Q


----------



## HollowPrince

jcmp7754 said:


> Very nice. Nothing like ive never heard before
> 7/10


5/10. Nice voice, but the song... isn't for me


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

2/10 sigh


----------



## HollowPrince

Second good song from you in a short while... woot. I'm shocked XD 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Stream of Passion.








HollowPrince said:


> Second good song from you in a short while... woot. I'm shocked XD 7/10.


If you look up the page a bit you'll see I posted this same video several hours earlier. :yes


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

6/10 S'aiight



Toad Licker said:


> If you look up the page a bit you'll see I posted this same video several hours earlier. :yes


Woops, yeah was actually me that rated it  must have copied the wrong video code, meant to post this one...


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Another singer I love.

Evelyn Evelyn is a duo formed by Amanda Palmer and Jason Webley.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

I do love a bit of Amanda Palmer, wasn't aware of that side project. 7.5/10 for the song I think, great video too.

I put together a compilation of football songs a few years ago and this one made it on there...






I can't find any connection to the Yorkshire team aside from the title but it's a cracking song regardless!

She recently gave this fantastic TED talk on new approaches to how we pay for music. Gotta love the girl!


----------



## HollowPrince

:/ Her voice hurts my ears >.> 1/10, sorry..








Toad Licker said:


> If you look up the page a bit you'll see I posted this same video several hours earlier. :yes


Haven't noticed it at first  It's good anyway.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

6/10 Decent but came across as a parody of crappy 60's hippy music. Not sure if that's what the song was aiming for?



HollowPrince said:


> :/ Her voice hurts my ears >.> 1/10, sorry..


You should get that seen to, perhaps some Boredoms will soothe your ears


----------



## HollowPrince

Not sure. I've found it recently, and liked the music. As far I know, they focus more on Sci-Fi songs.

As for Amanda... well, though the song didn't seem really bad, I'd say her voice ruined it completely. But that's just my opinion. And probably only the 3rd foreign female singer's voice I really dislike... Ah, yeah, I remember her. She's the girl that sings most of her songs nude, or something, right?

Anyway...Yep, that does it. Fits the band's name perfectly XD another 1/10 

Hmm, not sure why, but lately I've been really into Russian music / metal mainly... Heh, I should learn Russian some day, shouldn't be hard.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I've posted that video in this thread a few times, everyone is stealing my videos now.  






If you don't know of the band Arkona they are a female fronted folk metal russian band worth checking out.


----------



## HollowPrince

Yeah, I know someone posted it here, I liked it  I just couldn't remember of a different Russian band at the time. I do know of Arkona, I've had few of their songs on the PC. Thanks though 

Nice song ^, 8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice and mellow, I liked it.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

6/10 maybe? Holy **** though is that the hotel manager from Home Alone?!

Ólöf Arnalds - Treat Her Kindly 




*
*


----------



## HollowPrince

Meh... even despite her voice, it sounds nice. So 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice. :boogie


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, I have them on my playlist


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

6/10


----------



## HollowPrince

I have never been a big fan of Muppets... but nice. 6.5/10.


----------



## CrossedOut

6/10
This songs so poetic it make bring you to tears, so listen with caution.


----------



## Bradleyford

CrossedOut said:


> 6/10
> This songs so poetic it make bring you to tears, so listen with caution.


Ehhhh... I like metal but I´m not in the mood right now... And I don't really like national socialist metal all that much tbh 
you get a 4/10

here's mine


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

5/10 too cheesy :no


----------



## HollowPrince

Too much noise that doesn't sound good to me... 4/10.


----------



## creasy

7.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10 pretty nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Good song.


----------



## HollowPrince

Lovely, 8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I really liked that one.


----------



## HollowPrince

ShadyGFX said:


> A god-damn 10. I love this song.
> (Personal opinion, of course)


You're supposed to rate the song above you, not yours. Read the first post 

Since you skipped his...



Toad Licker said:


> 8.5/10 I really liked that one.


Not bad, 6.5/10.


----------



## Globe_Trekker

It's decent 6/10.


----------



## Brasilia

10/10!!! I used to LOVE that nursery rhyme!!!!!

Globe Trekker this is for you :


----------



## Zeppelin

3/10. I don't like it


----------



## HilarityEnsues

Brasilia said:


> 10/10!!! I used to LOVE that nursery rhyme!!!!!
> 
> Globe Trekker this is for you :


8/10
That theme brings back memories from my childhood.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love IM.


----------



## Globe_Trekker

Love it 8/10.

Brasilia - this one's for you


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Haven't heard that song in a while, cute video.


----------



## ShadyGFX

HollowPrince said:


> You're supposed to rate the song above you, not yours. Read the first post


I posted in the wrong thread lol My bad.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

6/10 
Kinda catchy


----------



## HollowPrince

Not a big fan of how Alestorm sounds, but 7/10.


----------



## No Name

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but that wasn't too bad. :duck


----------



## 0osweet

That's a beautiful song. 8/10


----------



## 0osweet

Okay something went wrong.. Again:


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love her music.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, sounds nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song.

Some Electro Swing:


----------



## HollowPrince

Nice  Pretty sure I've heard that song before. 7.5/10

Something different, for a change...


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Yep that was different.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

7/10


----------



## KaoJ

8/10 Sounds old school  I really like old school music


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but I really liked that song. :duck


----------



## HilarityEnsues

KaoJ said:


> 8/10 Sounds old school  I really like old school music


1975. Trying to save some money for a ticket, they come to my state in May.


----------



## HollowPrince

Toad Licker said:


> 8/10 Not quite my thing but I really liked that song. :duck


9/10 awesome  Her voice reminds me a bit of the singer's below, from Dead Sara.


----------



## 141079

8/10 love her voice


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, sounds nice. But to be honest, though some of his songs are good, I prefer covers of them  (Pursuit of Happiness for example, by Meg & Dia)


----------



## Limmy

12/10


----------



## loumon

Your video didn't play.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 <3 Iron Maiden.


----------



## Limmy

7.5/10

urgh, hopefully this link works


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 I'm sorry I couldn't even finish listening to whatever that was. :kma


----------



## HollowPrince

Better than I expected it to be, 7.5/10.


----------



## Limmy

cant say that i liked that 1
4/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10 not too bad, but not really for me


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I really need to check out more of their music. :boogie


----------



## creasy

6.5/10 eh it was okay, sounds like another overplayed radio classic rock song though


----------



## Limmy

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, sounds good


----------



## jcmp7754

I dont really like the singing...but I love the actual music...especially in the beggining and during the chorus!

6.5/10

Edit: ok the lyrics to this video are wrong heres another link w the actual lyrics


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not my kind of music but he sings well.


----------



## HollowPrince

That's a nice voice  8/10.


----------



## 141079

6/10....not my kind of music 






Something from my childhood  had totally no idea what this song was about..but I felt tough as hell while listening to it. :boogie


----------



## HollowPrince

Haven't heard it in years. Though I don't like that kind of music as much as before, it's nice. 8.5/10


----------



## arboresque

0/10 Did not enjoy this particular piece of Serbian rap that in the video has Christopher Walken and Scarface doing very rude things to women. Thanks for your X-rated music video. You seem to post a lot on this thread, why not embed and save people a click?


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Beautiful voice.


----------



## arboresque

7/10 thoroughly enjoyed the song. Another English song by a continental European:


----------



## enzo

6.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

3/10, I don't like it that much, sorry 








arboresque said:


> 0/10 Did not enjoy this particular piece of Serbian rap that in the video has Christopher Walken and Scarface doing very rude things to women. Thanks for your X-rated music video. You seem to post a lot on this thread, why not embed and save people a click?


a) Too many videos lag up my pc, considering I have 20-30 tabs open usually, and sometimes another browser with as much tabs.
b) I prefer it this way, and you'd have to click on it anyway to play it. 
c) Are you seriously that lazy? 
d) If you are, count it as exercise! XD


----------



## subconscious

7/10 Not my usual type of music, but i listened to it, and quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## ashli116

5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10 not bad, but not for me.


----------



## ashli116

5.5/10 .5 for the sound of the violin at the start.


----------



## arboresque

8/10 Liked it. Post-modern. Better than expected from the artist known as Maria Taylor (no offense Maria Taylor. Perhaps that's post-modern too.)


----------



## HollowPrince

Ninja^ After a horrible start, it's generally not so bad. 4/10.

Hmm...


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## ashli116

6/10 not my thing but not bad...


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like her voice.


----------



## arboresque

8/10 pleasant song, would seem to be a sad song, but strangely isn't. Almost celebratory.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, better than I expected it to be.


----------



## Paper Samurai

HollowPrince said:


> 7/10, better than I expected it to be.


6.5/10

Not really my thing, but I think it's still pretty good (+ cool video)


----------



## HollowPrince

Not my thing either, but it sounds good, 7.5/10.

Not sure why, but I'm getting hooked on this, more and more:


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 The guys growling I didn't like at all, I rarely do. But the girl singing was great that's the only reason for a good rating.


----------



## KangalLover

9/10 




10/10
 i really love this song




8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

kimsungbabak said:


> 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10
> i really love this song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/10


You should rate the song above (from the user above), not yours 

So...



Toad Licker said:


> 8/10 The guys growling I didn't like at all, I rarely do. But the girl singing was great that's the only reason for a good rating.


I agree, though I don't mind the growling part that much.

Lovely song... 7.5/10.


----------



## ashli116

5/10 :um


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10. Though not bad, it's a bit too slow for me, and her voice isn't the kind I usually like


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Emilie Autumn.


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, lovely voice


----------



## metamorphosis

7.5-8: Not my genre of music, so am not very familiar with it but sounds good.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice.


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, pretty good, I've heard some of his songs before.


----------



## tristatejosh

7.5/10

nice voice, a little too hardcore though.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

6/10 Wasn't into the lyrics or content thereof but the insturmentals were a bit uplifting.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## HollowPrince

Awesome 9/10.


----------



## ashli116

Even if this song is not one of my favorites (from them)...I'm giving it a 7.5/10, because I love this band & I like the singer's voice...she always sounds good.






Edit: Sorry I rated Toad Licker's video...just posted it late. I'm going to rate the song above me this time.

For the video above mine: 8.5/10...I like this version better than the original.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my favorite songs of hers. 

A Queen cover:


----------



## Nefury

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## ashli116

4/10 I like the guitar sound, but not so much the singer & the lyrics.


----------



## HollowPrince

Meh... not too bad, but I wouldn't listen to it  4/10.

After long intro, song starts after 1:00


----------



## ashli116

4.5/10 just not what I would normally listen to.


----------



## hammerfast

i'm currently listening to the Russian version of tatu- all the things she said and I would rate it a 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

ashli116 said:


> 4.5/10 just not what I would normally listen to.


9/10 I love Maria Mena. :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

5/10, not bad.


----------



## jcmp7754

It sounds like gothic psy dance music...or something lol it was pretty cool

7/10


----------



## Limmy

jcmp7754 said:


> It sounds like gothic psy dance music...or something lol it was pretty cool
> 
> 7/10


thats a sick song 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song.


----------



## ashli116

10/10 I love it!


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 She has a beautiful voice. :banana


----------



## jcmp7754

nice song and she has a cute voice 6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but I do like her voice.


----------



## HollowPrince

To be honest, I'm a bit tired of explaining a very simple thread. Even more when everything is written on the first page, but people are just lazy.



Toad Licker said:


> 7.5/10 Not quite my thing but I do like her voice.


Though I don't like Tarja much, her voice / singing is pretty good. 7.5/10


----------



## ashli116

5/10 not bad...


----------



## HollowPrince

3.5/10. Though I don't mind and actually sometime I do like slower music, it usually makes me asleep and sadly, bored. Not too bad, but I don't see a difference between her voice and thousand others who sound pretty much the same.


----------



## ashli116

2.5/10 maybe a little higher if it weren't in Portuguese...is it?


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I haven't heard that song in a while.


----------



## 141079

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## jcmp7754

she has a very nice voice but im not a fan of the song =/

5/10

now spark up a doober, sit back , close your eyes and enjoy

tee hee =]


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Oops forgot to spark up the doober but it still wasn't too bad.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

4/10 cliche metal


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, nice.



ashli116 said:


> 2.5/10 maybe a little higher if it weren't in Portuguese...is it?


Yep, though I must admit I prefer the sound of Portuguese over English 

Here's a Polish band, for a change


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

3/10 you do love your Eurocheese man


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Not my thing and the video is annoying as hell had to just listen and it wasn't pleasant to the ears. :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.








AvoidAvoiding said:


> 3/10 you do love your Eurocheese man


 I prefer music I can listen to. Most of yours, sadly, hurts my ears, and although I do know everyone has different tastes, I can't understand how someone can listen to what you do. Explanation would be nice xD

I mean, Gaga, Bieber, and crap like that, though I dislike it, I can understand how some can listen to it... same with most of death metal (with pretty much only growling and whatnot), and various other genres... but this? And that's coming from someone who can 'stand' pretty much any music. I must admit, I'm confused.


----------



## creasy

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, lovely song.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

6/10 Decent enough pop metal



HollowPrince said:


> 7/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer music I can listen to. Most of yours, sadly, hurts my ears, and although I do know everyone has different tastes, I can't understand how someone can listen to what you do. Explanation would be nice xD
> 
> I mean, Gaga, Bieber, and crap like that, though I dislike it, I can understand how some can listen to it... same with most of death metal (with pretty much only growling and whatnot), and various other genres... but this? And that's coming from someone who can 'stand' pretty much any music. I must admit, I'm confused.


I can't really be arsed explaining my musical taste to you TBH. I'll just say I've posted all sorts on this thread; Jamaican ska, folk, chimurenga, abstract hip-hop, blues, happy hardcore, orchestral, IDM, spoken word etc etc etc. So I don't know what you mean by "this", perhaps you should expand your musical horizons beyond crappy metal and pop? Just sayin.

Anyway, some 60's garage rock...

Them - Mystic Eyes


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, pretty nice.








AvoidAvoiding said:


> I can't really be arsed explaining my musical taste to you TBH. I'll just say I've posted all sorts on this thread; Jamaican ska, folk, chimurenga, abstract hip-hop, blues, happy hardcore, orchestral, IDM, spoken word etc etc etc. So I don't know what you mean by "this", perhaps you should expand your musical horizons beyond crappy metal and pop? Just sayin.


By "this" i meant like the song(s) few days ago, a song which felt like someone's picking at your brain. I can't bother looking it up since I'm not sure on what page is it, and honestly, I don't have time at the moment.

It's fine, you don't have to, I was just curious. Most of the stuff you listed though, I dislike, so... as for "crappy metal and pop", heh... well, first of all, it's not crappy for me  Secondly, I listen to a lot of stuff, it's just that I listen to metal the most. Pop, not so much, though there are a few songs. At least it's listenable, to me. I was just curious / confused, how can you enjoy something like that, nothing else.

I've just noticed you listed Folk... xD You should hear folk songs from my country... ugh, utterly horrible.


----------



## cozynights

8/10 I quite like it!

mine would be related to my current obsession: the modern classical perfection of Philip Glass -


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 It was ok but kind of boring.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

5/10


----------



## Limmy

HilarityEnsues said:


> 5/10


i love that guy  10/10


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

6/10 Interesting that the YouTube comments for this are dominated by the very people he's takin the piss out of, unless he's genuine of course? Either way it was quite funny.


The Fenbi International Superstars - Two Miles From Home


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. :duck


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

8/10 For the gorgeous song 9/10 for the gorgeous animation in the video

Miserlou

by Dick Dale





or Τέτος Δημητριάδης





take your pick


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 For Dick Dale that was really good, 6/10 for the other video the guys voice was hard on the ears.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

7/10 It's a grower

Killer Mike - R.A.P. Music (El-P Prod.)


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I wasn't overly impressed with the lyrics but the music was kind of trippy. :eyes


----------



## IveGotToast

She has a very relaxing voice, and i love any song with some NaNas thrown in there.
7/10


----------



## creasy

5.5/10 couldn't stand the vocals and the riffs were boring but I've heard worse


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

7.5/10 That's some good **** right there

S'more indie electronica then...

Tom Vek - A Chore


----------



## ashli116

4.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, nice song ^_^


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

7/10 Very nice

Some proto black metal from 69...

Cromagnon - Caledonia


----------



## HollowPrince

5.5/10, after Imo a silly start, it's rather ok. Though not something I'd listen.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Good stuff.


----------



## HollowPrince

That's a good song 8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

7/10 Perfect relaxation music

Raw Milk - Weapons Out
http://rawmilk.bandcamp.com/track/weapons-out


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Cool song.

Before she was known as "Fergie".


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Sure put a smile on a dead man's face  . I was a MTV freak around that time memories...


----------



## Toad Licker

Ya so was I. I started watching MTV when it first came on the air, now Youtube is my new MTV. 

8/10 Pretty song.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, nice


----------



## Leeroythedeecoy

not bad at all 8/10


----------



## JustAPhase

7/10

Not bad!






The conclusion to Alesana's concept album, "The Emptiness". Such a sad story.


----------



## HollowPrince

Nope... Though screaming part isn't great, it's generally fine... but singer's voice... just no. Seems too soft for this kind of music, at least to me. Song isn't too bad, so 4/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9.5/10 Freakin' awesome, I deducted .5 of a point because the song is too damn short. :kma


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

6/10

New one from The Doppelgangaz...


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Leeroythedeecoy

6/10 sounds ok, i feel like they might have better songs to them though based on how they sound


----------



## creasy

7.5/10 I'm a sucker for cheesy 80's r&b


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Assemblage 23.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.25/10 Cool


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I saw them back in '81 at an outdoor concert with Loverboy, Foreigner 4 and Joan Jett.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, that's nice. Reminded me of this:


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 It kind of grew on me the longer I listened to it. 

3 parts Live, 2 parts Candlebox.


----------



## HollowPrince

Not bad 6.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I like it. :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10 pretty nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10 nice slow song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice song.


----------



## Minkiro

9/10 love it


----------



## Limmy

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Cool song.


----------



## HollowPrince

Lovely song, 8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## IveGotToast

9/10 Defiantly going to listen to that a few times.


----------



## jcmp7754

5/10

It was just OK for me

http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?v=jXBQHvDTeBU

I know this is just a fun pop song but I love it. Its so catchy!


----------



## Josh2323

8.0 Kesha is hot.
The Raveonettes -I wanna be adored


----------



## HollowPrince

To be completely honest, after your comment above, I was expecting a rather crappy song. Nice enough, 7/10.

Something I stumbled upon...


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Wasn't what I expected to hear, it was pretty good.


----------



## HollowPrince

I remember her. Nice, 7.5/10.


----------



## No Name

7/10 I kinda liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Catchy tune.


----------



## IveGotToast

5/10 Sorry, but i'm not really a doom metal kind of guy.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice, I haven't heard the Eels in a while.


----------



## IveGotToast

9.5/10 Great Tune. I can see this on my favorites playlist.


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not bad.


----------



## No Name

5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, again not bad, though it's not something I'd listen.


----------



## kittenamos

8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Lovely, haven't heard it before. 7.5/10


----------



## extremly

umm.. 2/10 sorry wasn't feeling it


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 For the music, I didn't like what they were doing to the voices singing so 3/10 for that part.


----------



## SOME

8/10 for chill music and cool acid trip video.


----------



## enzo

9/10 Nice. Really nice. Reminds me of some other stuff.






lovin the hell outa that bass.


----------



## No Name

6/10 Not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## HollowPrince

2.5/10, sorry


----------



## The Apathetic Observer

1/10. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but it was still pretty good.








HollowPrince said:


> 2.5/10, sorry


Ya Listener is an acquired taste lol.


----------



## HollowPrince

Hehe 

Lovely voice, and nice song as well. 8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not one of her best but I still love her anyway!


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10


----------



## kittenamos

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, not bad, nice voice, but not really my kind of music.


----------



## metamorphosis

7.5- 10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Dan iel

Toad Licker said:


> 7/10


Hey Ho!

7/10

Not really what I listen to but it's pretty fun.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but it was interesting enough.


----------



## villadb

8/10 quite epic that, although I don't condone thieving pineapples or any other fruit for that matter


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Damn nice, I've never heard that song before.


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10 I liked her voice


----------



## dal user

3/10 not my kind of music


----------



## HollowPrince

Not impressed, sorry. 3.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Deep lyrics


----------



## VDFS

Thank you for your message and I also liked the music is like singing


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome song, <3 Eric Clapton. =]


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Cute song and video.


----------



## IveGotToast

7/10


----------



## CopeCitizen2

5/10
not really my thing










if the first try didn't work

Only the first song, ignore the second, fast paced one


----------



## IveGotToast

10/10 cause Patrick forgot one of his drum sticks and said F**k it i'll use a tambourine. Great Live Performance.


----------



## HollowPrince

5/10, not bad, but not for me. Too... just too much xD


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Flyleaf. =]


----------



## No Name

1/10


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 That was harsh on my ears. =P


----------



## HollowPrince

That's pretty nice. 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I have some of their other cd's I'll have to go get this one now. =P

Explicit Lyrics:


----------



## extremly

lol 7/10 just because is funny lmao


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't listened to them in a while.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great song.


----------



## HollowPrince

Heh, that's a nice band name. Lovely song, 8/10.

Some nice dubstep...


----------



## KaoJ

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I really liked the way it started out but then it went back and forth between liking and disliking parts. =P


----------



## ashli116

8.5/10 I miss listening to that song.


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, nice voice, but too... slow? for me.


----------



## NoHeart

It's alright, 7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Not really my thing, but surprisingly good. 8/10.


----------



## ashli116

4.5/10 Sorry, lyrics are too simple/generic for me...


----------



## NoHeart

Not bad 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 That was difficult to listen to. =P


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 The song grew on me the longer that I listened to it.


----------



## HollowPrince

Nice song, 7/10.


----------



## ashli116

6/10 I like Dido's voice...


----------



## Mousey9

This thread hurts my crappy laptop
^^8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Chromatics. =]


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not really my thing  But still nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice voice but just a decent song.


----------



## Josh2323

Not bad, I actually enjoyed it 7.0


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, good song. It seems like it's missing a little something, to me, but it's good anyway.


----------



## ApolloRave420

2.7/10 ARE YOU BRRREATHING NAOWOWWO


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not bad.


----------



## dal user

2/10


----------



## 141079

6/10..not so bad


----------



## Toad Licker

What a shame the video is blocked in my country.


----------



## No Name

4/10


----------



## thaeta0

7/10 could totally get down to this if I was at a club


----------



## 141079

6/10...don't like metal too much


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 It was blocked again but this time I was able to find another video of it on youtube. =P


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, lovely.

Some French metal...


----------



## realitysucks

HollowPrince said:


> 7.5/10, lovely.
> 
> Some French metal...


7/10, good sound.






2:15


----------



## bullsfan

1/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Damn nice. =]


----------



## Limmy

Toad Licker said:


> 9/10 Damn nice. =]


its ok 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 They did an ok job with a great old song.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, nice ^_^


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love Evelyn Evelyn, I think I introduced you to them. =P


----------



## CopeCitizen2

Its not bad, not really my music. 6/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6.5/10 not really my thing, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## CopeCitizen2

very atmospheric, a little too atmospheric for me. I feel like nothing happens
6/10

paying homage to my name


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10 liked that one.

This one's the same genre as the last one, but it's more dynamic so you might like it more


----------



## CopeCitizen2

Not really my thing either. I'm nor sure I just can't really get into it. 5/10

Here's something slower and somewhat entertaining, but brilliant nonetheless.


----------



## JustAPhase

Not bad. I had a hard time getting into it, but not bad. 7/10






The screamer is Meh. But I really like the lyrics.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, not bad, but that guy's voice just isn't good.

Made me remember of this, though I don't really listen to them anymore. 






Toad Licker said:


> 10/10 I love Evelyn Evelyn, I think I introduced you to them. =P


Maybe some other song  I've just found this a day or two ago in someone's playlist  But most of your songs here are pretty damn good.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. =]


----------



## dal user

5/10 im not sure whether i like it or not lol


----------



## DubnRun

pretty awesome 9.1/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Bahaha, sorry, but his singing made me laugh  Music doesn't seem so bad, so 3/10.


----------



## ashli116

7/10 I love Anberlin...though I'm into more of their sappy tunes.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I haven't heard them in a while. =]


----------



## HollowPrince

Not really for me, but nice video. 7.5/10.






Reminds me of Evanescence a lot...


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Ya a bit, nice song.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Another group that I like. =P


----------



## ashli116

4/10


----------



## dal user

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## sebastian1

7/10 Pleasant little song


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. =]


----------



## No Name

6.5/10


----------



## toutenkarthon

6/10. Not really my type of music.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Almost paradise, eh ?






Video was shot in Bahia, Brazil


----------



## HollowPrince

Not my kind of music, but not bad. 6.5/10


----------



## ashli116

3.5/10 just not my thing.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## dal user

1/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Nope. If there's one genre that I dislike more than most pop & classical music, then that's this ^ I don't mind rap, but hip-hop? :/ 2/10.


----------



## Setting Sail

0/10.

Absolute garbage.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

5/10 I do like some of Alkaline Trio's stuff quite a bit, this song's alright, not their best.


----------



## Setting Sail

6/10.

Easy listening. I enjoyed that.


----------



## HollowPrince

Not my thing, but not bad. 6/10.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

Bagpipes are awesome. 7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, nice. Reminds me of a band that Toad Licker posted sometime before:


----------



## Setting Sail

5/10.

Catchy intro, but wasn't mad on the chorus or anything else. It was alright though.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## ashli116

6.5/10 - quite interesting...


----------



## KaoJ

7.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

wow that was actually pretty nice. way to go snoop lion lol

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 I liked the chorus but the rest left something to be desired. =P


----------



## HollowPrince

Not my thing, but still nice 6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Goods song.


----------



## 141079

You really like this thread dont you Toad?  Anyway... 7/10


----------



## KaoJ

7/10, I like his voice, but i don't understand the lyrics unfortunately : /


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love her voice. =]

That song reminded of this one:


----------



## ashli116

4/10 I don't like the lyrics, but the music isn't really that bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 My favorite song of hers! =P








FoX123 said:


> You really like this thread dont you Toad?


Yes it's one of my many favorite threads. I love music and listen to it most of the day. =]


----------



## HollowPrince

Nice start, but after... I don't really like his voice, though it isn't really bad song either. 6/10.

* Might have posted this before. 






Toad Licker said:


> 8.5/10 I love her voice. =]
> 
> That song reminded of this one:


That's a lovely song!


----------



## villadb

5/10, not really my bag of tea to be honest

Love this performance, so BIG


----------



## ashli116

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, better than I expect it to be.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Marty1965

*Mercy......*






This song gives me hope....


----------



## ashli116

I'm rating Toad Licker's video because the person below/above me forgot to...

8/10 the kind of song I'd listen to while driving...nice!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. =]


----------



## HollowPrince

8.5/10, lovely.


----------



## MF Doom

Bad 2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5.5 Not quite my thing, I gave it an extra .5 of a point because thankfully it was a short video. =P


----------



## 141079

4/10..Didn't like it at all :/





Another czech song..can't help myself =P


----------



## HollowPrince

I don't mind foreign songs, but not my kinds of music. Though he has a better voice than I though he would, 6/10.


----------



## 141079

8/10!


----------



## HollowPrince

Eh... again, not a fan, and I kinda dislike lyrics. Song 'effects' hurt my ears too, but overall, it isn't bad, so 5/10.


----------



## frillylove

That song brings back memories of listening to tATu in high school, so I'm biased... 7/10.

I can't wait to see what someone will say about this song...


__
https://soundcloud.com/brille-records%2Fthe-knife-without-you-my-life


----------



## HollowPrince

"A handful of elf pee" hahah, epic. I don't really like it, or better said the lyric, but since it's funny a bit, 6.5/10.

I've probably posted this a few times, but... eh.


----------



## toutenkarthon

4/10. Sorry not really my type of music.


----------



## HollowPrince

Not bad, but I think he has some better songs. 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quite my thing, the lighter haired guy I couldn't stand his part at all while the darker haired guy was pretty damn good. =P


----------



## KaoJ

Not really my type of music, 5/10





I know alot of you don't understand swedish but this is my new favorite song. It keeps my hopes up!


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 wasn't too crazy about that song sry


----------



## 141079

6/10....wasn't so bad


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not bad. I like it a bit.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 While I wasn't thrilled with the harsh vocals overall it was a good song. =]


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not my thing entirely, but nice skeletons xD

You might like this song better then, from their new album:


----------



## toutenkarthon

9/10. Really nice, I'm gonna look into this band. Thanks!


----------



## KaoJ

8/10, i like it quite a bit


----------



## HollowPrince

9/10, that's an awesome song!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I have this cd great stuff, it's a shame that more people don't know of this band.


----------



## crazaylulu

Toad Licker said:


> 8.5/10 I have this cd great stuff, it's a shame that more people don't know of this band.


7/10 Pretty good


----------



## ashli116

6/10

I already listened to Toad's video and was about to post my rating...only to realize it was too late for me to rate...
but I'm still gonna post my rating. 
8.5/10 There's something about the sound that I find comforting...


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5.5/10 kinda bored me but not too bad.


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, eh, I've heard worse.


----------



## notna

7.5/10 Nice song. Nice voice

A One Direction song. The chorus is so catchy  
Noooooo


----------



## ashli116

5.9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 One of my favorite songs of the 90's. =P

I've posted this band before. Gangstagrass combines Hip hop/Rap with Bluegrass for a quite unique sound:


----------



## crazaylulu

8/10 I like it, it is very unique.






.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## Under the Radar

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 The song grew on me the longer that I listened to it. =P


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10 not bad, but not for me


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Faun! :duck


----------



## ThisIsWater




----------



## ashli116

8.5/10 Really nice...interesting video as well! The title reminded me of another swan song...


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, nice song, good voice.





Here's translated lyrics too: http://lyricstranslate.com/en/gå-med-dig-go-away.html


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was nice.


----------



## dal user

3/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, a bit bigger rating because of Will Smith.


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10 Cool but didnt like the girl's voice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## extremly

6/10. Not really in the right "mood" to absorb that song but I can see why someone would like it. Here is something a bit more upbeat


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10.


----------



## dal user

3/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

9.95/10 Superb ! Great musicians


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I've always liked that song but have never really been into the band.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

6.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## SOME

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Some parts I didn't care for but others I did like.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10 not my thing


----------



## HollowPrince

Some parts sound pretty nice, so 6/10.








Toad Licker said:


> 7.5/10 Some parts I didn't care for but others I did like.


That's an oddly lovely song. Makes me feel like I'm in some old movie xD


----------



## BeyondOsiris

3/10 that one just didn't do anything for me


----------



## ashli116

6/10 I like Creed, but this song is just ok.


----------



## ThisIsWater

6/10 Not a big Creed fan, always viewed them as middle-of-the-road in terms of quality


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, pretty sure I've heard it before somewhere.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song.


----------



## HollowPrince

Not bad voice, but I dislike the music :/ 6/10.


----------



## KaoJ

8.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

8.5/10, lovely pretty much sums it up.

A bit longer song than I usually post, but... eh.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Nice voice, while I liked it the song itself didn't really grab me.


----------



## HollowPrince

Not bad, 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad either.


----------



## HollowPrince

Lovely song, 9/10.


----------



## Twinkiesex

Pretty song, although not really grungey enough for me 

Being open minded I'd give it a 6

http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?v=RCD14IrOcIs


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.

I've posted this before, but wth...


----------



## Twinkiesex

I could see her nipples O:

6/10

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=qM34hG421ks


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Twinkiesex

Holy **** what was that??? It just downloaded to my kindle D:


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 I can relate with the lyrics


----------



## sas111

oh god sorry 1/10 ..I don't get it


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

Nice dude, very catchy. 7.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, nice, though not the kind of music I enjoy.


----------



## Twinkiesex

5/10...not really my cup of tea

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=q27BfBkRHbs


----------



## HollowPrince

5.5/10, not bad.


----------



## Twinkiesex

6/10 you have a very ethereal taste in music 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=i8dh9gDzmz8


----------



## HollowPrince

xD

Hmm, weirdly, I've heard Green Day like a day ago. Though I used to like 'em more before. 8/10


----------



## Twinkiesex

I have an unhealthy obsession with green day that should be stopped...

Anyways I kinda like this one, if sounds like it should be on the soundtrack of some Arnold swartzinegger movie. 7/10

http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?v=7511NXJNV8o


----------



## Twinkiesex

I have an unhealthy obsession with green day that should be stopped...

Anyways I kinda like this one, it sounds like it should be on the soundtrack of some Arnold swartzinegger movie. 7/10

http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?v=7511NXJNV8o


----------



## HollowPrince

Heh, well, they have some good songs. 
As for the song... I dislike that guy's voice :/ Music isn't so bad even though it isn't something I'd listen to, so, 4/10.

Here's something different, for a change...


----------



## Twinkiesex

Now we're talking talking, I love me some pretty reckless  9/10

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=4uuuwxyb38I


----------



## HollowPrince

Aye, The Pretty Reckless rocks. Though I do prefer metal more.

That's nice, good music. 7/10

And one last song before I log off... Well, I've posted this before... but wth.


----------



## Twinkiesex

Ooh I like that one! 10/10

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=TZThOsCv2Mw


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 My favorite song of theirs. :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, me likey.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song. :banana


----------



## loumon

8/10. Good vocal flow.


----------



## Estillum

loumon said:


> 8/10. Good vocal flow.


Never listened to alot of Dio-sabbath, but it practically sounds just like his standalone band which I love so 8/10


----------



## ashli116

4.5/10 just not my thing...sounds really depressing.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I loved it! :boogie


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## villadb

9/10 I haven't heard that song in ages. Quality.

This always puts a smile on my face


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice and upbeat, something you could dance to. :evil


----------



## Estillum

Technically perfect, and acoustic guitar is my weakness, yet there's something I don't like about it 7.9/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Nice song, or better said, it sounds good 8.5/10.





 ..


----------



## BeyondOsiris

4/10 I never liked Demon Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice voice.


----------



## Twinkiesex

7/10 ish...


----------



## SOME

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

His voice reminds me of some of ICP's (Insane Clown Posse) songs. 7/10.


----------



## dal user

1/10 its not really my type of thing, there are a lot of metal fans on this forum.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Pink Floyd.


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, it's good.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad. :duck


----------



## Estillum

Soothing, but not the sort of thing I'd listen to on a daily basis 9/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 not my thing unfortunatly


----------



## HollowPrince

4/10, not bad music, other than that... I don't like it, sorry


----------



## KaoJ

8/10, It's good!


----------



## HollowPrince

9/10, I've posted it recently, just with a different video  It's a good song.


----------



## KaoJ

7/10, not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Sorry not quite my thing.


----------



## dal user

Toad Licker said:


> 5/10 Sorry not quite my thing.


2/10 again its not really my type of music


----------



## Estillum

Can't we rate these things objectively? I'm tired of hearing "I Don't like this genre, so it's ****" I don't give a **** if it's not your type of music, good music knows no genre.

For instance it's not that I don't like this because it because it's rap, I don't like it because it's plodding, lyrically ****ed, and the beat is grating and repetitive. 4/10


----------



## No Name

^ I'll give most things a listen but if I don't feel it I don't feel it.

4/10 Because I thought it was average and was sending me to sleep.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_oooh, nice - 9.





_


----------



## HollowPrince

Sounds good, 7.5/10. If the music was a bit different, I believe it would be great


----------



## DarkIceDragon

HollowPrince said:


> Sounds good, 7.5/10. If the music was a bit different, I believe it would be great


2/10
Um, well.... let's just say I'm not familiar with this genre.

My two cents:


----------



## DarkIceDragon

Ok..... perhaps I have to get acquainted with this forum a bit more


----------



## ashli116

5.5/10 Coming from someone who is part Jap, I'm not a fan of this kind of music...but would still listen to it, depending on my mood...


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, that's a good voice!


----------



## Toad Licker

6.5/10 I like these two but that recording just didn't agree with me this morning. :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, I like it, reminds me of something that I can't quite remember.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very interesting, it was much better than I thought it would be.


----------



## HollowPrince

It started good, but his voice is kinda a let down. Still, I think it's good. 7/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Nice


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, not something I'd listen to, but it sounds good enough.

- I recommend lowering the sound first.


----------



## Sion

HollowPrince said:


> 7.5/10, not something I'd listen to, but it sounds good enough.
> 
> - I recommend lowering the sound first.


7.5/10 I wasn't sure what to expect at first, and I was pleasantly suprised when the vocals started- I preferred the verses compared to the chorus  and afterwards I got distracted by the comments.

My SA themetune


----------



## HollowPrince

I like some of her songs, 'Numb' being one of 'em. 8.5/10.

As for the song I posted, I posted a wrong one, lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great stuff. I wish they'd put out a 2nd full length album already damnit.


----------



## jcmp7754

5/10 it was interesting hehe


----------



## ashli116

5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

5.5/10...


----------



## ashli116

5/10


----------



## 141079

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not bad.


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, lovely.

How about something... weird? -


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That was odd but then I like odd! :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

8.5/10, I like it. It's hard to explain, but I find that song really enjoyable.

* Might have posted this recently, I don't remember.


----------



## Estillum

The music is sort of generic, But oh god her voice:heart 8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10. Pretty sure I've heard that band before.


----------



## kurtcobain

not a BIGGG fan of screamo, sometimes I like it. But I dont like this song to be honest. 5/10






Listen to the whole thing It will probably be better than you expected.


----------



## HollowPrince

I do like that kind of music as well, but I'm not in the mood for it really at the moment. Anyway, it's a good song. 7.5/10.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Not the usual type I would listen to, yet I quite like it. 7/10

Easy Sunday listening


----------



## Estillum

Being vaguely psychedelic in sound saves it a bit from how boring it would of sounded otherwise.6/10


----------



## dal user

Estillum said:


> Being vaguely psychedelic in sound saves it a bit from how boring it would of sounded otherwise.6/10


5/10, i like most of the soundtrack to silent hill i don't even know what else to say lol


----------



## HollowPrince

Not bad, also interesting voice, but the lyrics... meh. 5/10.


----------



## Estillum

A like it, sort of a mix of modren punk and alt rock 7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Good music, but I don't like his voice. 5.5/10


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Kate bush shoots the runner - 8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, that's a good song. She has a nice voice too.

Something I don't listen to much, but still enjoy...


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Another 8/10.. I love mercury


----------



## No Name

3/10


----------



## dontwaitupforme

5.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was odd but like I posted earlier, I like odd.


----------



## Estillum

No.. Just no. Call me biased, but this song makes me want to physically hurt myself. 3/10


----------



## Keyblade

hmm, 6/10, I like the music but don't like the vocals that much


----------



## Estillum

Beautiful. I've heard it before but having never played any Final Fantasys' I never knew where it came from. I'm quite a fan of Video game ost's, some of my favorite new age instrumentals have come from them, it's a shame they never really seem to get recognition they deserve. 8.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

I don't mind instrumentals, but I'm not a big fan of them either. It sounds nice enough, so 6/10.


----------



## 141079

4/10...sorry but I really disliked that one.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx6FV2qR2TY


----------



## Estillum

My parents love Clutch....Not sure what else to say, they're pretty cool I guess. 7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

It would be a good soundtrack to Power Rangers. Nice. 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Pretty good.


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, lovely song.

I just love this album picture...


----------



## Globe_Trekker

It's ok 6/10.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, better than I expected it to be.

Though I do not like rap music that much anymore, I keep hearing this on radio, and it sounds good-ish...


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not too bad, might have scored higher if I could've understood the lyrics. 

Amy Winehouse's god daughter Dionne Bromfield doing a cover:


----------



## HollowPrince

That sounds nice. 7/10


----------



## James1311

Ooh pretty dramatic 7.5/10. Definitely better than most female singers but for me relies too much on the big sound, if that makes sense.


----------



## KaoJ

8/10, kind of liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Sorry I didn't care for the way he was singing the song and the lyrics just didn't make much sense to me.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, I like her voice.


----------



## 141079

4/10..I hate this kind of music


----------



## radisto

7/10


----------



## Estillum

Again this is the sort of thing that makes me want to hurt someone, though slightly more bearable than the other one. 4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad, I have heard him in a long time.


----------



## HollowPrince

They have some... interesting songs. Nice video, though I feel like something is lacking, but still nice  7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it! :duck


----------



## Estillum

The Lyrics are a bit repetitive but I love everything else 8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10 I like it.


----------



## Estillum

...Is that Bruce Dickinson? Sounds Like Iron Maiden mixed with every generic metal band from the 80's, not what I expected from the cover but I quite like it 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I didn't think I was going to like it when it first started up but it was a cool song.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.



Estillum said:


> ...Is that Bruce Dickinson? Sounds Like Iron Maiden mixed with every generic metal band from the 80's, not what I expected from the cover but I quite like it 9/10


Nope. The lead singer reminds me of Britney Spears in one of their songs actually. Though I can't remember his name.

...


----------



## Estillum

I love dark, soft, songs like this 8/10

Sort of reminds me of this


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## HollowPrince

^^ Lovely song from Silent Hill.

^ Nicole Reynolds... for a second I really thought it was a female voice o_o Not bad. 6.5/10.


----------



## dal user

I dont like that kind of rock/metal or whatever it is so, it really irritates me, the vocals sound dark and depressing too so I give it 1/10


----------



## Estillum

1/10 because it's rap, see how irritating that is?


----------



## HollowPrince

Ahhh, Rammstein. Haven't heard them for a while. 9/10.


----------



## dal user

Estillum said:


> 1/10 because it's rap, see how irritating that is?


I dont tbh


----------



## Estillum

Jesus ****... How can I give a low rating to that? ****ing beautiful 9/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Though I dislike hip-hop, the lovely music makes it sounds pretty good. 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love Flyleaf.


----------



## Estillum

A bit slow and directionless, I hate that the guitar practically strums the same cord over and over again. 6/10


----------



## Estillum

Why didn't anyone tell me the link was broken ^^'''


----------



## HollowPrince

You can edit your post  Anyway... not bad, and that guy has somewhat interesting voice. 6/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10 not the worst thing I've heard so far but could have been better imo


----------



## Twinkiesex

8/10 I like


----------



## Estillum

It's that weird sort of like when you heard a song so much when you where little the very presence of the song brings up so many fond memories you can't help but like it. Though it's quite good technically as well. 7/10


----------



## radisto

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## Twinkiesex

7/10 nice 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=7M3M_p_vvL4


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not something I'd usually listen, but in once-in-a-time way it's nice


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I like her lyrics, not something I'd usually listen to but it's good. 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 It has a nice beat. :boogie


----------



## 141079

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 I wasn't thrilled with the lyrics but the chorus was nice.


----------



## 141079

Damn Toad, I love your taste in music!  8/10


----------



## radisto

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not bad.








FoX123 said:


> Damn Toad, I love your taste in music!  8/10


Thanks!


----------



## HollowPrince

5/10 one of very few of songs you posted I don't really like xD


----------



## Globe_Trekker

I really like it! 
8/10






Real Hip-Hop ^


----------



## Keyblade

reminds me of GTA for some reason  7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10

Click "Play This Song" to listen to the song, the volume control is in the upper middle area.

http://www.uvumi.com/#haileywojcik/songs/albums/1509/6874/11


----------



## HollowPrince

I like her voice. Reminds me of some famous song... 7.5/10


----------



## Estillum

where do you even find all this awesome **** man? I unironically, unequivocally, love this song. 10/10 And it's one of the few songs here I'll still be listing to after I leave this thread.


----------



## HollowPrince

Hehe  LastFM is great site for finding similar (and different) bands. There's a lot of good stuff out there. You've got a good taste in music yourself if I may say, though I've heard before some of the stuff you've posted.

Anyway... haven't listened to Kopriklaani in a while.. 8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Faun. :duck


----------



## sebastian1

7/10 That took WAY too long to get interesting!


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, it's good


----------



## Keyblade

pretty good 7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10 good enough, but could have been better. Though I do like Dexter.

Here's something long:


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

not bad 7/10

song starts at 1:01


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I liked that.


----------



## radisto

9/10 this is good


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love her voice.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

7/10 has an eerie/soothing feel to it.


----------



## HollowPrince

I like it (music). 7/10.

Considering my head hurts... I'll go with something like this -


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Toad Licker said:


>


Nice, very upbeat and I like the singer's voice. 8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

I like it, 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not too bad.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

I liked the instrumental a lot but the girl was boring 6.5/10


----------



## dontwaitupforme

8.5/10 Tune! Even though I think she's a tool :teeth


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, lovely.


----------



## ashli116

4.5/10 too noisy for me...not good for my condition.


----------



## Keyblade

hmm, it's decent, 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good song. 

A cover song:


----------



## ashli116

7.5/10 I always thought she had a good voice. Nice cover! I just love this song no matter how popular it is. Toad Licker, you have eclectic taste in music, which is a good thing!

Reminded me of this cover song...


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love her voice. :duck








ashli116 said:


> Toad Licker, you have eclectic taste in music, which is a good thing!


Thanks! I have over 1,700 cd's on my pc, I doubt that I could count the number of different genres not to mention subgenres lol.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, nice voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Damn nice, I haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## HollowPrince

8.5/10, pretty good, I like it.

Not that great song, but her voice is interesting.


----------



## IveGotToast

4/10 Not A Fan


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I liked it.


----------



## IveGotToast

Good song, but sh*tty video. 7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

2.5/10...


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Interesting.


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, it's nice.


----------



## Keyblade

Not bad: 6/10






Thumbs up for best belgian band


----------



## HollowPrince

Reminds me of one famous song from one of the TV Shows I've seen before. Not bad, but personally, it's not 'satisfying' for me  7/10.


----------



## ashli116

6.5/10 sounds a li'l weird, which is not bad.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Beautiful, I almost certain I listened to this back in the day. Is that the lead lead singer on the photo ? wow


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10

Some Russian Folk Metal. Masha "Scream" does both the harsh and clean vocals equally well.








The Enemy Within said:


> Is that the lead lead singer on the photo ? wow


Yes that's Sharleen Spiteri and yes she's hot.


----------



## radisto

6/10






Radio hit from my country


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but I like her voice.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

9/10 lovely song


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Catchy beat. :banana


----------



## Estillum

I hate her voice to no end and the music sort of all blends together. 5/10


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Perfect song for the aspiring serial killer - 6.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Nice !


----------



## HollowPrince

Not my kind of the music, sorry. 4.5/10.


----------



## dal user

not really my thing. i don't like the thrash and shouting. 1/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Groovy. 8)


----------



## creasy

8/10


----------



## dal user

creasy said:


> 8/10


1/10 I didn't even understand the lyrics....


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 The chorus was great the rest wasn't too bad.


----------



## HollowPrince

8.5/10.


----------



## Estillum

I'm not a huge fan of parodies, but the video saves it. 7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Love it !


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10 nice song, I like her voice


----------



## Estillum

Nearly perfect, I love the mix of classic and modern instruments, the lyrics, her voice... my only problem is that it sort of sounds like it's in fast foreword. 8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

That song sounds even faster live 
As for the Seether, I've actually listened to him earlier today. I like his voice, and that song is nice, nearly perfect, 8.5/10.

...


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 One of my favorite songs of theirs. :clap


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, nice voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Damn, I love her voice!


----------



## zomgz

Awesome sound! Very unique! I bookmarked them. 9.5/10 for real, how are they not more popular.

I must warn you, this song is pretty long.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Estillum

Goddamnit I was half way done the 8 minute song..

7.5/10 Sort of reminds me of a seedy club for some reason. loveing these ambient songs, might as well post my own.


----------



## HollowPrince

Pretty damn good, 8/10.


----------



## Estillum

How old are they even e_o 8/10


----------



## bonemealzambia

7.5/10 i love the celtic instrumentation


----------



## Estillum

That was...interesting... 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I liked it.


----------



## Estillum

This disturbs me for some reason.. 7.8/10
***
This is my favorite song of all time, bar none.


----------



## HollowPrince

8.5/10, pretty good, better than I expected.








Estillum said:


> How old are they even e_o 8/10


I have no idea, haven't really found much info about the band before. They don't seem older than 20 or so to me.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I liked it even though there were a few parts I didn't care for. :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## radisto

7/10 Her voice is a little annoying.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love Ingrid Michaelson. :boogie


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10 nice voice


----------



## 141079

7/10


----------



## creasy

6/10 laughably bad lyrics and video. I hope that's supposed to be satire.


----------



## HollowPrince

Too noisy for me. 4/10


----------



## Estillum

That was different... but not in a bad way. 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Cool song.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, nice, and it reminds me of something...


----------



## 141079

6/10.. Too hardcore for me 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=lul9HkOpUKk


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Interesting song.


----------



## ashli116

6/10 really sounds depressing...but not in a comforting way.


----------



## zomgz

9/10, great song by Phoenix.


----------



## dal user

zomgz said:


> 9/10, great song by Phoenix.


Not bad, 3/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not bad, I've heard worse.


----------



## 141079

9/10 !


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Tom Waits is cool. :duck

Yes that's Zooey Deschanel singing.


----------



## Minkiro

9/10, love her ... and him (;
Skip to 1:32 for the actual song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. :banana


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Really nice song 8.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome song, I'll have to check into their music now.


----------



## notna

Nice vocals, I like the synths. 7.5/10


Toad Licker said:


> 9/10 Awesome song, I'll have to check into their music now.


----------



## creasy

6.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, it's nice.

I haven't heard this song in years...


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## 141079

7/10..not bad


----------



## Estillum

I have the weirdest feeling I've heard this somewhere before.. Reminds me of Moby, 7.5/10


----------



## Anyanka

I used to like Three Days Grace a fair bit, but I'm not so keen now. Though I think they're good for the genre. 6/10.


----------



## Estillum

8/10 sounds a lot like epica, though a bit less melodic.


----------



## Anyanka

8/10. I adore Epica, but this is not one of my favorite songs by them.


----------



## HollowPrince

2/10 I dislike her & the way she sounds in most of her songs. Only song I don't mind is Evelyn Evelyn, which she sings with that guy.


----------



## Archaeron

Not really a big fan of folk metal, I'll give it a 5/10.





Listen to this completely because it's one of the most awesome songs ever recorded


----------



## 141079

This song...it's not even a song  Ok, 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome. :boogie


----------



## dontwaitupforme

8.5/10


----------



## Estillum

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice upbeat song. :duck


----------



## ashli116

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty song.


----------



## 141079

I gotta say..I dont like her voice  6/10


----------



## radisto

10/10 True Blood :heart


----------



## Estillum

2/10 I hate overly happy pop songs, The one genre I can't get into unfortunately.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.

Song starts after 1:30


----------



## Estillum

.....Huh. So that's what they look like. 9/10


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, surprisingly good.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Freakin' awesome. :duck


----------



## IveGotToast

8/10


----------



## Estillum

7.2/10 What, did flight of the Concords diverge in to making serious songs?


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, I like the lyrics heh.


----------



## Estillum

How are all these bands so obscure? 9/10


----------



## HollowPrince

I have been wondering the same :/

... Haven't heard Psyclon Nine in a while. I prefer the music in their songs over the singer's voice. 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice.


----------



## Estillum

Way, Way, better than expected. 9.6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I loved it!


----------



## radisto

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but I like her voice. 

Not the same band that I posted above, they're both from Germany.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, pretty nice.


----------



## Maorawrath

It was ok not my kinda song either ill give it 7/10. Now for some mellow beats.


----------



## 141079

7/10..pretty good 





My most favorite song!


----------



## radisto

9/10


----------



## creasy

5.5/10 I have nothing against country but that was really boring


----------



## 141079

I've heard the beginning of this song somewhere..damn..It sounds awesome tho, 9/10!


----------



## SantiagoM

That was sweet! 8.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Another awesome song today.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, oddly enough, it's pretty nice (since I don't really like French).


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Within Temptation. :duck


----------



## Estillum

7.5/10 Pretty good, his voice gets a little grating after a while though.


----------



## 141079

2/10 :-( 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2QVKgCvL5Q


----------



## Estillum

7.9 I imagine I'd like it more If I understood the lyrics.


----------



## HollowPrince

Pretty nice 7/10.

Here's a Rammstein cover:


----------



## Toad Licker

Good cover it actually reminded me of Rammstein, unfortunately I'm not a fan of Rammstein... 5/10. :twak 








Estillum said:


> 7.5/10 Pretty good, his voice gets a little grating after a while though.


That was a Female singer.


----------



## Estillum

I feel like I should of heard this before... 6/10

Nothing beats the real thing








> That was a Female singer.


 ^^'''' No comment


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not too bad I guess. :b


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, it's nice. I've heard some of their songs before.


----------



## Estillum

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it.


----------



## creasy

7.5/10 great voice but I wish she let loose with it a little bit more


----------



## Estillum

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Good stuff.








creasy said:


> 7.5/10 great voice but I wish she let loose with it a little bit more


Most of her music is more upbeat, that was one of her more mellow songs.


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10 it's nice, but...


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice voice.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

8/10 enjoyed the chorus


----------



## Estillum

good at first, but it goes down hill quick. 6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Bjork!


----------



## 141079

7/10


----------



## Estillum

Despite it's ubiquitous nature the song itself isn't really that bad. 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Surprisingly better than I'd have thought from Dwarves. :kma


----------



## 141079

5/10....not my thing unfortunately


----------



## creasy

8/10 jokes on you I love that song. :troll


----------



## Estillum

Quite an interesting sound, thought it's way longer then it needs to be. 7.9/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, it's nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Damn nice. :boogie


----------



## always starting over

9/10 I love the retro horror vibe and eeriness. Good and ominous without being campy Halloween style (which I love). Reminded me a little of this song:


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Interesting cover.


----------



## 141079

Crap, can't play this this song on my tablet:|

www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOZHwWFjb30


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I liked it.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, good voice.

It's funny... their songs are rather crappy, but they sound good.


----------



## 141079

8/10..pretty deep.

EDIT- ups, I've rated toad's song, but you've rated it faster 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BcrbEexjYw


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, pretty good.

Hmm....


----------



## 141079

6/10...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMGh3Ts5-WQ


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad.


----------



## 141079

8/10...hmm 7.5? You rated another version of this song a few days ago, you gave it 9 I believe 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRVrQsdWDds


----------



## HollowPrince

I've heard it a few months ago, I remember because of the band's name. It's nice, but lacks something - for me. 7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

Not a big fan, but it has a nice mix electronic/rock 6/10


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10 it's a good song.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 That was different but not too bad.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, it sounds nice 





 - Well... I can say now that I really dislike how Kristen sounds. I just need to remember not to check for new Flyleaf albums anymore >.<


----------



## dumbusername

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, I like it.


----------



## dumbusername

Omg how do I rate this? It's funny but the music is not really my cup of tea. So I don't know I guess 4/10 because it's funny?


----------



## HollowPrince

Haha, I know, it's rather crappy.

I like that song, I have it bookmarked on my other browser. 8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 for the screaming, 7.5/10 for the rest.


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10. It's okay.


----------



## netherclaws

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Laleh. :banana


----------



## Etter

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## creasy

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome stuff! :boogie


----------



## kswan

6/10 
The female singer has a nice voice but could do with some vocal training. Her attempts at making it operatic are pretty bad.


----------



## dal user

3/10 its okay, nothing special.


----------



## marumaru

8/10.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

8.5/10 lovely little mellow song.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=YNs3heMkdAM


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Nice atmosphere...


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I saw them in concert in the summer of '81.


----------



## ForeverFloating

7/10 Not bad, just not really the type of music I listen to.

Melancholy Astronautic Man by Allie Moss


----------



## ashli116

7/10 all for the cuteness of it!


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love her voice. :duck


----------



## netherclaws

9/10 I like it!


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Freakin' awesome! :boogie


----------



## netherclaws

10/10 Great! Love it


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## marumaru

8/10, that was catchy!


----------



## netherclaws

7.5/10 I like it


----------



## HollowPrince

She has some nice songs, but this isn't one of 'em Imo. 5/10


----------



## netherclaws

8/10 Great, I wanna sing a long


----------



## HollowPrince

8.5/10, me likey.


----------



## creasy

6/10 I never could stand his voice, he sounds like such a little punk


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not bad, but... not my thing


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 One of my sisters favorite bands, she's seen them like 3 times.


----------



## HollowPrince

Nice  And a nice song ^. 7.5/10


----------



## netherclaws

8/10 Good, i like it :3


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## netherclaws

7.5/10 It's catchy


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not bad.


----------



## Estillum

Some good ****, though the vid thoroughly get's on my tits. 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I like it.


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, I'm picky


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Toad Licker said:


> 7/10 Not bad.


dude, I literally listened to this song like a couple of days ago xD
9/10. love Sarah's works


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, it's nice.






Btw... first post.



RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> dude, I literally listened to this song like a couple of days ago xD
> 9/10. love Sarah's works





> everybody can put in a song and the next member has to rate it
> the best is 10/10
> the worste is 0/10
> 
> and after that you can put your own song in, and get an oppinion on that


----------



## thequietmanuk

8/10 not my usual thing but I liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Zack

I didn't like it the first 2-3 times I heard it but, due to repeated air-play, I think 7/10.


----------



## netherclaws

7.5/10 I've heard it way too many times, but still good! Loved it the first couple times, now it gets way too repeating


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10... not my thing, far from it actually


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## 141079

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That was different, but I kind of liked it. :b


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10


----------



## Magaly22

7.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, nice voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love Loreena's voice.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, I like everything expect the chorus


----------



## kswan

8/10 :clap I like that deep voice!! But I can't help feeling the song has been applied a few too many of the common clichés of its genre.

Taking a long shot...


----------



## HollowPrince

Opera... not a big fan, sorry  5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I just listened to them yesterday.


----------



## Magaly22

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Damn nice! :boogie


----------



## HollowPrince

Heh, nice lyrics. 8/10, I like it.

I don't remember if I've seen this song here, or... it's good anyway - for me.


----------



## netherclaws

I'll give it 7/10 :b


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Beautiful song. :heart


----------



## creasy

8/10 hot as hell


----------



## dal user

4/10, decent but im not fully sure whether i like it or not


----------



## Keyblade

2/10 don't really like it


----------



## HollowPrince

It's okay. The movie is better than the song, that's for sure. 5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.

I haven't heard this song in years...


----------



## 141079

I can't stand this kind of music...3/10


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10 song is good, but what does it for me is the video (another one) parody with some girls. And there's a better version of the song on another place, at least Imo..


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## radisto

8/10 How do you know so much indie music?


----------



## Toad Licker

^I have 1,700+ cd's on my pc from at least 700+ groups, about all I do all day is listen to music. 

8/10 Not quite my thing but I love her voice.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Cool, I didnt like the beat(drums) but the rest is nice.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, I like it 

- 



 Freaking epic.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5 Humm...the kind of metal I like


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, it's nice, but not really my thing


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. :duck


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10, it was on the boring side for me.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 That was odd but not too bad either. :b


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not breaking any new ground here but it's not easy being unique with so many bands out there lol. It still sounds good though. 

And with that said here's another non unique band. :evil


----------



## creasy

6.5/10 yeah that was pretty bland...I like her pants though lol


----------



## HollowPrince

3/10 :/








Toad Licker said:


> 8/10 Not breaking any new ground here but it's not easy being unique with so many bands out there lol. It still sounds good though.


They disbanded in 2010 :/ I agree though that they are not really great, but they do have some nice songs.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, I like it, sounds nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome stuff. :boogie


----------



## creasy

7/10 the chorus didn't jive with me for some reason


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 It kind of grew on me the longer I listened to it. :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

8.5/10, nice!


----------



## IveGotToast

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it.


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 It didn't thrill my ears this morning, now if they'd have let the girl sing instead...


----------



## 141079

7/10


----------



## radisto

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That was pretty good.


----------



## 141079

5/10..can't say I like his voice


----------



## HollowPrince

I'm not a fan of his, but he has some nice songs, that sound better when sung by other people. Nice music though, but his singing... Like a cat meowing at night >.< 6.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75 Interesting sound, I think the drums is the best here


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## Magaly22

6/10


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10 lovely voice.

Something different..


----------



## IveGotToast

6/10 It's hard on the ears. Too much yelling.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not bad, I might have rated it higher if it had vocals. :kma


----------



## HollowPrince

5.5/10, not my thing 





 - love her voice... though the song is not the best, but..


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Nice solo work, I can't wait for the cd to come out.


----------



## Magaly22




----------



## 141079

6/10......but it's still listenable!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 While he did do some good work with House of Pain he is so much better solo imo.

Since it wasn't rated I'll post it again.


----------



## Magaly22

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Annie Lennox, though you might want to post a new song.


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10. Nice video, but the song seems like they sang it underwater.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Cool, I like it !


----------



## IveGotToast

8/10 I like it


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Pretty voice.


----------



## HollowPrince

Lovely, 7.5/10.





 - Someone posted this recently here... and I gotta thank him/her, lovely song


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great stuff.


----------



## 141079

7/10..pretty good.


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10 not bad, but again, I dislike his voice.





 - To me, it sounds a lot better than original.


----------



## 141079

0/10..no..just..no


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 It's better than the song from him you posted above .


----------



## 141079

9/10....It's a great song


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 not bad at all


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## coeur_brise

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love her voice so much.


----------



## 141079

6/10...don't like it too much






Don't expect you gonna like this one but I'm gonna post it anyway :b :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but it was oddly interesting and had a nice beat. :duck

I met this girl, she lives in my area.


----------



## 141079

It's kinda generic but it sounds pretty good, 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not my thing but I like her voice.


----------



## HollowPrince

3/10, I don't like her voice at all, sorry


----------



## ashli116

6/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Nice


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, it's nice.


----------



## Magaly22




----------



## Magaly22

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, pretty sure I've heard it before, not bad.


----------



## creasy

7/10 okay, nothing outstanding about it


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Freakin' awesome! :banana


----------



## HollowPrince

Though it's not totally my thing, his voice is pretty nice. I like it, 8/10


----------



## HilarityEnsues

6/10, not my thing but they had beautiful voices.


----------



## 141079

Don't really know how to rate this one  Let's say..7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I loved it! Back to Back 10's, I don't hand those out very often.


----------



## ashli116

7/10 I kind of like the song...terrible video though.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it.


----------



## Magaly22

5/10


----------



## HilarityEnsues

Video removed due to copyright.

R.I.P. Jeff Hanneman.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Magaly22

6/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Nice voice


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, I like it, even though I'm not too big of a fan of most older music 





 - Might have posted it recently, but I really can't remember..


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love this band. :yes


----------



## 141079

8/10..pretty good


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## ashli116

8.5/10 I like Anberlin and this song...


----------



## MrHappens

3.75/10. Boring instrumentation and lyrics.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 It grew on me the longer that I listened to it. :b


----------



## purplebutterfly

Freaky but I like it 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice and simple, good acoustic guitar sound :yes


----------



## HollowPrince

I like Nazareth, 7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Omg they're almost life like live! 

I've posted this band before but I don't know if I've posted thing song before. Anyway here is some Steam Punk:


----------



## HollowPrince

I like steam punk. They are pretty good. 7.5/10


----------



## IveGotToast

I ugh, Ya... eh ah Not my thing. At all. 5/10 I'm sure it's great to other folks.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice moldy oldie. :duck


----------



## Magaly22

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

8.5/10 I likey . reminds me of Porcupine Tree a bit


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great song. :boogie


----------



## Magaly22

6.5/10


----------



## IveGotToast

I wouldn't let me listen 0/10 Screw you youtube and your copyright laws.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

10/10.. Love Queen's greatest hits.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

IveGotToast said:


> I wouldn't let me listen 0/10 Screw you youtube and your copyright laws.


Middle Earth has internet?


----------



## HollowPrince

...



Kirsebaer said:


> 9/10
> 
> Danish band called Kashmir


7.5/10. I like 'em.


----------



## IveGotToast

HilarityEnsues said:


> Middle Earth has internet?


We do, but we're still using dial up, and windows 98.


----------



## IveGotToast

HollowPrince said:


> ...
> 
> 7.5/10. I like 'em.


8/10 I don't speak German, but this song is awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 That was pretty cool.


----------



## Keyblade

7/10 decent


----------



## HollowPrince

I've heard that song recently... 3/10, and that's too much.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

8.5/10 really like the chorus


----------



## Magaly22

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Alanis.


----------



## HollowPrince

It's funny.. but I remember you posted this song before  Mostly because I like it. 8.5/10


----------



## Magaly22

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but I liked her voice.


----------



## zenzui

2/10 didn't really do anything for me...


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Abney Park! :heart


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, not bad, I like the music.


----------



## ashli116

3/10 sorry, just not my thing...


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song, I liked it.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

7/10- I liked it, a light, enjoyable sound and some nice lyrics. It didn't blow me away but it is hard to feel strongly about a song after one listen. I might check out some more.....


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 It was better than I expected when it first started.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 That is one of the less than -1 percent of covers that are actually better than the original. :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

Aye, I agree.
7.5/10 nice song.





 - Someone posted one of her songs before, and even though I don't like her that much, I do like her voice..


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## netherclaws

Quite catchy :3 8/10






Summerrrrrrrr!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Lovely voice.


----------



## HollowPrince

8.5/10 awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## netherclaws

Kinda wierd, but I like wierd stuff. 8/10


----------



## Estillum

Faffy and a bit repetitive 6.7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 A little different but I liked it.


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Surprised me


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice moldy oldie! :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not too big of a fan, sorry 

-


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 It grew on me the longer that I listened to it.


----------



## IveGotToast

I loves me some Travis 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I was surprised to google them and find out that they were a newer band, they have quite the 80's sound going on in this song.


----------



## Magaly22

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I've seen this video before, I love her voice!


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Awesome vibe, I'll listen to more


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 That's my favorite song of hers! :boogie


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

She is incredibly hot. Not really my music though 7/10.


----------



## ForeverFloating

8/10
Not quite what I like, but good enough that if it came on the radio I would not change the station.


----------



## zomgz

6/10 I like her voice but not really into the style, but I can appreciate it.

This is one of my favorite songs by Aphex Twins.


----------



## HollowPrince

I'm not big on instrumental music, but I do like it. 7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Magaly22

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I loved it!


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Cool tune


----------



## HollowPrince

3/10, not my thing, sorry.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Surprisingly that was actually pretty good.


----------



## inerameia

7/10 not my type of music but it's not bad


----------



## toffee

10/10 - Mr. Drake is daaaaah man. What an album aswell.





 ..I've been waiting for a guide to come and take me by the hand...


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Great lyrics


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

8.5/10


----------



## Zack

9/10


----------



## HollowPrince

4/10 :no


----------



## Toad Licker

Sorry it was blocked for me and I couldn't find another version on youtube so I couldn't rate it.


----------



## creasy

7.5/10 cool stuff, love the chorus


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not a bad remix. I love the original and the movie. :heart


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, nice voice, but I don't like the music much.


----------



## 141079

6/10


----------



## loumon

8/10 - classic rock always ok in my book.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I haven't listened to U2 in years, at least their newer stuff, that was pretty good. 

A cover song:


----------



## inerameia

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10.


----------



## creasy

6.5/10 her voice swung between alluring and annoying and it would have been better without the guy entirely.






^Soooo ****ing sexy


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great song from a great movie!


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Great stuff...I saw a White Stripes concert back in 2005, they were incredible live


----------



## Magaly22

6/10


----------



## inerameia

10/10 Excellent song


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 There were a few parts that didn't really grab me but overall I liked it.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Nice intro, and her voice is original :yes


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, not a big fan, but... nice.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 I like the production, very good






When *dinosaurs *ruled the world  California Jam 1974 ELP headlining the California Jam Festival, 250.000 cant be wrong...


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice moldy oldie. :b


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## Estillum

Not one of their better songs but I enjoy it none the less. 8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Freakin' awesome! :banana


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## NJada

6/10
Not quite my thing, but I can appreciate it.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

6/10 I found it strange but in a good way.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I like his voice.


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 That one didn't agree with my ears much. :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

Lovely voice. 7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I liked the music but the singers voice left something to be desired. :b


----------



## thequietmanuk

Kind of f**ked up that song and weird video but I liked it. 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, not my thing.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Really cool, they catch the spirit of the song to me 

Now the real deal


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I really liked it.


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice instrumental






Kid memories


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## ashli116

8/10 I like it...


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I like her voice.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## kittenamos

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_wow i find this song super annoying. 2 ;s




_


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, that's nice. Bad video tho.


----------



## Destabilise

ZZ TOP - I Gotsta Get Paid


----------



## Destabilise

Forgot to write about the song above loving everything other than the female vocalist not my thing! 4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 didn't do much for unfortunately


----------



## randomperson

1/10 :blank


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but she has a nice voice.


----------



## randomperson

7 nice song


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. :duck


----------



## randomperson

7.5 Another nice song


----------



## kittenamos

3/10


----------



## dal user

1/10


----------



## HollowPrince

2.5/10.


----------



## Magaly22

5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Arya481

9/10 Nice song!


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my favorite songs of theirs! :duck


----------



## kittenamos

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Celine Dion.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Nice


----------



## Arya481

8/10 Nice relaxing song


----------



## radisto

8/10


----------



## Arya481

8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.25/10 Im not following their music for ages but its nice, talented band


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome stuff! :boogie


----------



## The Enemy Within

*2Pac Rules*

9/10 Love Placebo, Brian Molko could also do a Rush cover band  His voice kinda like Geddy Lee


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## NJada

8/10 really nice


----------



## WhatBITW

6/10 - That was interesting to say the least and probably the weirdest song I've ever heard .The things you find on the internet lol.

Now for something TOTALLY different.


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, better than I expected.


----------



## NJada

6.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10 nice music, but that's about it.


----------



## The Enemy Within

^^ Tormato is very underrated

7/10 Cool song


----------



## Arya481

8/10 nice and quite relaxing


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad.


----------



## Arya481

8/10 Nice song. I like the video too


----------



## NJada

7/10, pretty cool


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was quite odd, I like odd! :duck


----------



## loumon

8.25 / 10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Groovy 8)

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=330980&q=hi&newref=1


----------



## J29Davis

7 / 10
very sad song )


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10. I've heard it a lot lately, and though it has some pretty good parts, I don't think it's really that good.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Im not into that kind of sound nowadays but I quite liked, production and recording wise


----------



## HollowPrince

Though most of the music you post is old and I rarely listen to the older music, I like most of the songs you've posted, this one included. 7.5/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

^ 95 % of the time thats all I listen  I wish I lived at that time

7.75/10 Cool


----------



## HollowPrince

I know what you mean, me too. I wish I could have seen Freddie Mercury live, love his voice xD

6/10, not bad, but not my thing.

I'm lazy to look for anything else, so:


----------



## kittenamos

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Cool song. :evil


----------



## Arya481

8/10 nice song! :boogie


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## NJada

7/10 nice, atmospheric


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Arya481

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## loumon

9/10 awesome percussion


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, nice song, 8.5/10 for the voice.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 tan tantan tan tan/ tan tantan tan tan tan...cool


----------



## Andres124

8/10 Never heard of that type of music, but it was interesting to hear.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Remind me of some Drum n Bass sounds of early 00's I used to listen


----------



## Arya481

8/10 Nice song, like her voice.


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10.


----------



## Aquisse

6


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## brokenfingers04

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice.


----------



## dal user

1/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it! :heart


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Production sounds good


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=127422&q=hi&newref=1


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Cool I like the singer voice


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

randomperson said:


> 1/10 :blank


I imagined a 2 for that one, looks like I was 1 off lol


----------



## IveGotToast

1/10 :|


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## ashli116

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I Love that song! :banana


----------



## ashli116

7.8/10 I like most of their songs...


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## ashli116

8.5/10 lovely voice, nice song...I like it.


----------



## Cisubranu

Damn she's cute. 8/10
I like her lyrics


----------



## Cisubranu




----------



## Cisubranu

Ah screw it, here's the link:


----------



## Toad Licker

She has an awesome voice! 9/10


----------



## Arya481

8/10 Nice moth music :boogie


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Cool


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Cool song ! but could be shorter


----------



## jealousisjelly

i got that chorus stuck in my head now.. i'll give it a 8..

a short one..


----------



## HollowPrince

Well, that wasn't as horrible as I had expect it to be. 6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I love Emilie Autumn but that isn't one of her best songs even though I still like it.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=1294617&q=hi&newref=1


----------



## kittenamos

8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

8.5/10 pretty damn good.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it.


----------



## Magaly22

6/10 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtcUdT6mz5s


----------



## ashli116

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love her voice.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## jealousisjelly

holy **** that was intense i dont listen to that really but i enjoyed it.. 8

i have to bring some hip hop into this thread..


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.

The play button is in the upper left corner of the page.


__
https://soundcloud.com/lucysmusic%2Fspirit-man


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## jealousisjelly

classic 10/10

sad song...


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Freakin' awesome! 

Gangstagrass is a hip hop/rap band that mixes in bluegrass for a quite unique sound.


----------



## jealousisjelly

i really like that 9/10 i always listen to the same songs im trying to listen to new stuff and i just downloaded their discography..i dont think theres too many rap fans on here but anyways..


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, not as horrible as I thought it would be.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I liked it.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice cover. :duck

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=1752411&q=hi&newref=1


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Punk is all about attitude !


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Jethro Tull!


----------



## HollowPrince

F*cking website. Anyway, I like Placebo. 7.5/10.


----------



## jcmp7754

well that was interesting lol

i dont like the hardcore screaming parts but i appreciate the rihanna cover lol
6/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Great stuff, I love her!

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=1155335&q=hi&newref=1


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Really cool






IMO they were way ahead of their time


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=599315&q=hi&newref=1


----------



## HollowPrince

5.5/10, not bad, but not really my thing.

Song is from 0:40 - 4:30


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5 not bad

song starts at 1:37


----------



## netherclaws

7.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## DaveCan

10/10 For rockin it!

And now a softer little number


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Another great band.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 I like it


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Very soothing music.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5.5/10 didn't do much for me


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad. :b


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.

I'm reposting this again, just because.


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Beautiful. I wont say a perfect 10 because the original made by Emerson Lake & Palmer are  Check it out






Kanye West sampled the chorus of that one


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, I don't like his voice :/






Here's a parody video + song (that I personally don't like too much, but the video is fun)



The Enemy Within said:


> 9/10 Beautiful. I wont say a perfect 10 because the original made by Emerson Lake & Palmer are  Check it out


I've known it's a cover, but I haven't bothered to check the original till now. You're right, it's pretty darn good


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Part of me liked it and part of me hated it, I'll rate while the two sides fight it out.


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, lovely song.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 There was no arguing this time, that just didn't agree with me at all. :b

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=906948&q=hi&newref=1


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Interesting






Childhood memories


----------



## Sinners

5/10... I don't know how to react to that. I'm very confused 

You need very decent speakers or earphones to appreciate this badboy. Also gotta turn it upto max


----------



## HollowPrince

Terrible start... other than that, not too bad, 3.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 The song didn't seem to fit it's name but it was still good.


----------



## Sinners

7.5/10 I really liked the melody, not sure about the lyrics though.


----------



## HollowPrince

Dubstep... not too big of a fan, but I don't mind it much. 6/10, not bad, though I still prefer Skrillex or... Nero... or w/e.


----------



## netherclaws

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Nice 90's feel

Im not into R & B but this tune kept in my head today RIP Luther


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice cover, though I've never heard the original. 

Here is another cover song:


----------



## thequietmanuk

Prefer the original to be honest, 6/10


----------



## IveGotToast

8/10 Oh the 90's. Such a great time.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 I like her and her band :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Freakin' awesome! :evil

A cover of Joan Osborne with a slight twist.


----------



## HollowPrince

I've heard of that band, but not that song. 7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

^The lyrics we're rewritten by Bob Rivers and he got Joan Osborne to sing it, there are a few versions of it on youtube. 

7/10 Not bad but it never really grabbed me.


----------



## HollowPrince

I'll check it out, the song was good. As for this.. 7/10.


----------



## Aquisse

that was goood. 8


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very interesting song. :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome stuff. :banana

https://myspace.com/lornabracewellmusic/music/song/my-song-72409324-79858360


----------



## HollowPrince

It shows just the first 30 seconds, then stops...

... Here's The Cranberries cover.


----------



## Toad Licker

^Probably due to your crappy internet. :kma

8/10 Very interesting cover.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_3.
_


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, nice song.








Toad Licker said:


> ^Probably due to your crappy internet. :kma


Nah, I'd guess It's because I'm not logged in. Tried it twice, and as soon I play it, it shows that there's only 30 seconds of the song.


----------



## KaoJ

7/10, Not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it! :boogie

Here is a metal version of a Shakespear's Sister cover:








HollowPrince said:


> Nah, I'd guess It's because I'm not logged in. Tried it twice, and as soon I play it, it shows that there's only 30 seconds of the song.


Ah I see. Strange I never joined and am able to listen to the whole song, oh well.


----------



## Aquisse

I have a short attention span and I listened to all of that. so 8.5 it was nice.


----------



## 141079

7/10

www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBEaPKk26jg


----------



## HollowPrince

I've actually heard that song recently. 7/10.

Skip to 0:30. 






Toad Licker said:


> Ah I see. Strange I never joined and am able to listen to the whole song, oh well.












I did try looking it up on YT at the time, but it isn't uploaded there xD


----------



## Aquisse

covering Korn is ambitious. Lucky I didn't really like that Korn album much though. 7


----------



## HollowPrince

Was never a fan. 6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not a big fan of the song but it's still nice. :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

5.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like Nightwish, too bad they parted ways with Anette Olzon she fit their sound well.


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10


----------



## Canucklehead

7/10 the black yoko didn't do it for me. Loved the intensity though.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Nice to have keyboards 80's style


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, even though I'm not a fan of theirs.


----------



## luceo

8/10 Good song, pretty safe to say it's a classic.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That wasn't bad at all. :b


----------



## satyrinath

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## Zack

7/10

Lovely chorus - the hook is at 37 seconds - but the lyrics don't really make sense. They are contradictory and non-rational. Frizzy hair is also slighting upsetting and unnecessary.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it.


----------



## Zack

Why? In what sense? Can you explicate?


----------



## HollowPrince

Read the first post dude.



defoe said:


> everybody can put in a song and the next member has to rate it
> the best is 10/10
> the worste is 0/10
> 
> and after that you can put your own song in, and get an oppinion on that


...



Toad Licker said:


> 8/10 I like it.


8/10.


----------



## creasy

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my favorite songs of theirs. :duck

A cover of a Katy Perry song:


----------



## 141079

5/10...Didn't like it too much


----------



## HollowPrince

I feel the same, 3/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Cool song.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

6.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Great band.


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Really cool ! I almost smell the vintage late 60's early 70's vibe and checking now they are from San Francisco just gives credit


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice, I like his voice.


----------



## HollowPrince

Lovely voice  8.5/10.


----------



## creasy

7.5/10 her voice had bite. I like that.


----------



## jcmp7754

not bad i enjoyed it

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I haven't heard her music in a while.


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10.

Might have posted this...


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice, if you posted it before I don't remember but then I have the memory of a gold fish so...


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, I like it.


----------



## dal user

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great song. :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad at all.

Look at his guitar it was made especially for him.


----------



## HollowPrince

Nice. 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love them.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 I need to learn some french...I tried in the past


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I haven't heard them in a bit. 

A cover song:


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Upbeat !


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, not my thing, but still nice.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

8.5/10 No idea what was being said, but it sounded really nice.


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, good voice. Translation for Faun's song: http://lyricstranslate.com/en/warte-auf-mich-wait-me.html


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Good song but not as good as Faun! :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, not my thing, but nice.


----------



## satyrinath

8/10


----------



## HilarityEnsues

7/10 Not a VH fan but I've got a lot respect for them.


----------



## HollowPrince

5.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10

A cover song:


----------



## Arya481

9/10 Great cover. I had always love this song.


----------



## Daniel C

8/10 It was nice and soothing. I should really look into jazz music more. (That was jazz music, right?)


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## creasy

8.5/10 wonderfully haunting


----------



## RadioactivePotato

5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

5/10.


----------



## jcmp7754

not into the song but i give a 6 bc they are a good live band


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I'm not really into dance music but Kylie is one of the few exceptions.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Stream of Passion.


----------



## netherclaws

Ooh, I like it 9/10 :boogie


----------



## Fly in the Pool

Not something I'd usually listen to, but not bad.  6.5/10*

*I'm new here


----------



## Minkiro

Not for me. 4/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Freaking ninja's!

7/10, good song.








Fly in the Pool said:


> *I'm new here


Welcome to SAS (Hope you like hot weather since it's hot as hell here).


----------



## RadioactivePotato

7/10


----------



## villadb

RadioactivePotato said:


> 7/10


7/10 I find it really difficult to find bands nowadays making this sort of music (I assume it's a current band). The radio is full of rubbish.

Here's my choice:


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, one of the music types I tend to avoid, since most of the music like that sounds the same to me :S

I blame Toad Licker for getting me hooked on this song...


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I'll gladly take the blame! :kma


----------



## Nojz

5/10 - not great, but not horribly bad either.

One of the most beautiful songs I know:


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice, I like it.


----------



## Nojz

7,5/10 - pretty nice and relaxing. (It's getting better, Toad Licker!)


----------



## Live

7/10 i dont like female voice,but song is beautiful


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 One of my favorite t.A.T.u. songs.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

2/10

Really not my type...


----------



## HollowPrince

3.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I really like her she is quite the entertainer.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## ashli116

8.5/10 For me, this is one of her best (cover) songs. It's kind of unfair though that most people think her songs are original...unfair for the original artists.


----------



## HollowPrince

Hmm, I didn't know it was a cover.. But then again, I didn't really look much.

As for Dia, I prefer when she sings with Meg (just sounds better). Still... 8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 That one didn't work for me at all.


----------



## kittenamos

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice!


----------



## loumon

7/10 decent.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Freakin' awesome! :evil


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10






The whole album is just one song part 1 and 2


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love classic rock and Jethro Tull. :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## ashli116

8/10 I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 One of my favorite songs of hers.


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Anya Marina. :mushy


----------



## HollowPrince

Finnish is so easy to recognize xD 7/10.


----------



## ashli116

6.5/10

Changed my song to this...I wasn't feeling the last one.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, she has better songs.


----------



## dal user

1/10 not my type of music at all


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 As a foreigner Chicago to me is watching as a kid The Bulls kicking some *** during the 90's, and John Hughes movies (the dude that made Home Alone)


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I loved that song from the 90's, I haven't heard it in years.


----------



## Franci8sca

Let's convert beef and leaves into energy and excrete﻿ them later and go shopping.


----------



## HollowPrince

Drugs aren't good for your health.



Toad Licker said:


> 9/10 I loved that song from the 90's, I haven't heard it in years.


Nice, but not really my thing :/ 6.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Much better than the last live concert you posted of them. :b


----------



## HollowPrince

A bit odd.. but lovely. 8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

^I like odd. 

6/10 Very repetitive and not quite my thing.


----------



## HollowPrince

Aye, me too.
7.5/10, nice song. Reminds me of this one...


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, lovely.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song, interesting video.


----------



## HollowPrince

Reminds me of some lovely older song. 8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I liked the music, not so sure about the singers voice. :duck


----------



## TerrySad

I like it, a little typical of rock music tho. 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Haunting music but I liked it.

A cover of a Neil Young song:


----------



## netherclaws

8/10 =)


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 My favorite song of hers! :boogie

Another cover song:


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, not my thing sadly 

It's partially a song, but...


----------



## Minkiro

LOL 10/10 :clap


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Finnish sounds good


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great song. :twisted


----------



## ashli116

6.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

I like Meg & Dia, 8.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10

Listen to the lyrics of this song and you'll get what it's about:


----------



## HollowPrince

I like her voice 8/10. Lyrics are nice too, and I did understand it.

...


----------



## Toad Licker

^Ya it's not difficult to figure out, I just thought I'd add to listen to the lyrics because most people just listen to the song lol.

9/10 I was surprised to see that they were from the UK with the way singers voice sounds.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice, I like when songs are driven by acoustic guitar...


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.








> ^Ya it's not difficult to figure out, I just thought I'd add to listen to the lyrics because most people just listen to the song lol.


True, I do that most of the time, unless the song starts to sounds really good.


----------



## Purple Penguin

HollowPrince said:


> 6.5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, I do that most of the time, unless the song starts to sounds really good.


9/10
That song is just waiting for someone with headphones turned all the way up 

I like it, so I'm going to save it 

My song:


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice, I got my s*** kickers on!


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## TerrySad

8/10 
I like the voice, I wish that she would to a lower notes more. Music is nice. Nice chill out song. Reminded me of Dido.


----------



## Aquisse

3 that screech ruined it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice, I like it. 

A cover song:


----------



## villadb

6/10 not sure people should be covering The Ramones! Still sounds alright


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad.


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not my thing, but not bad.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Cool

Song starts about 1:10


----------



## jcmp7754

great performance but im not into the song that much
5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

5.5/10.

It's a bit long...


----------



## jcmp7754

HollowPrince said:


> 5.5/10.
> 
> It's a bit long...


what do u mean? your song is almost twice as long lol
its an ok song tho 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.

Another long song... - 






jcmp7754 said:


> what do u mean? your song is almost twice as long lol
> its an ok song tho 6/10


Yep, I know, it was a comment on my song


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 They could've taken half the time and gotten the same results... a pretty decent song. :b


----------



## HollowPrince

Haha, I thought the same. Anyway... 7/10.

Since I'm a bit in a hurry...


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it! :banana


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not my thing, sadly.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## HollowPrince

I like Cryoshell, but there's a better version of the song (and with a different singer I think), so 7.5/10.


----------



## creasy

9/10 one of the best songs ever written. No one could ever sing it better than Cash.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I like it.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Aquisse

4 not the side of the misfits I like.

You can hear where Cobain got his influence from.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nicely odd, I like odd. 

This song is sung by Johnette Napolitano of Concrete Blonde, I posted their song "Tomorrow, Wendy" not long ago.






The Heads are the members of Talking Heads minus David Byrne, they had different singers come in a sing on their songs that make up the only album they did.


----------



## vanilla90

10/10 absolutely amazing


----------



## Aquisse

6.5 good but burial is a really hard artist to get in to, i've tried. "Nova" is probably my favourite


----------



## HollowPrince

4/10.

I've posted this before, but Idc...


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## vanilla90

8/10 love the pogues


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## ashli116

7.2/10 I like her other songs more...this one doesn't have that haunting effect like the others.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice, I like it.


----------



## vanilla90

7.5/10 I liked it


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like Interpol.

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=720583&q=hi&newref=1


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Strange and strange...strange. 7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## Paramecium

I'm not in that mood but good, 7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Beautiful voice.


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Reminds me of something... nice anyway. 7/10.

....


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Too mainstream rock, but good production


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great stuff, loved it!


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice ! lovely voice


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I love 80's music, I didn't realize he was with Thin Lizzy until I googled him.


----------



## HollowPrince

Maybe some other day I'd like it more... 6.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Eowyn! :duck


----------



## vanilla90

7.5/10 I enjoyed that, will listen to more of their stuff


----------



## Minkiro

Soooo not for me :b 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice! :boogie


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## WintersEpilogue

5/10.






also, noob question. How do you have the youtube video appear in the thread? Do you put the url between the youtube tags?


----------



## HollowPrince

WintersEpilogue said:


> 5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, noob question. How do you have the youtube video appear in the thread? Do you put the url between the youtube tags?


Yes.


----------



## eduaugu

nice band = 9\10
:boogie
it reminds of this one:


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome! :banana


----------



## HollowPrince

Heh... 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice upbeat song, I like it.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, nice song.

... 



 - Really reminds me of Rihanna - Umbrella, lol.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.25/10

If I heard that song and not seeing it, I would have thought the same.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Great song.


----------



## netherclaws

7.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Was never a big fan of hers, but she does have a nice voice. 7.5/10


----------



## Arya481

7.5/10 Like the lyrics 

Here's a cover song.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, I like her voice


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love One-Eyed Doll


----------



## HollowPrince

I remember, you posted that song. I'm just going over all the songs I have saved in my bookmarks XD

Anyway... 7/10.


----------



## Selene

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice voice.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, nice voice but the song... not so much.


----------



## MyChi

HollowPrince said:


> 7/10, nice voice but the song... not so much.


Hmm 4/10. I do listen to metal, but that one is the one I have hard time listen to. It sounds very... 80s and "mighty". Dunno. It's like Iron Maiden, kinda hate them actually.

Here's my entry:


----------



## el flaco

MyChi said:


> Hmm 4/10. I do listen to metal, but that one is the one I have hard time listen to. It sounds very... 80s and "mighty". Dunno. It's like Iron Maiden, kinda hate them actually.
> 
> Here's my entry:


Not really my style of music so I'd say 5/10. I do like the chorus though, a nice contrast to the heavier verses and the little rap was a pleasant surprise. I think I'll change the pace a little with my entry.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Pretty song.


----------



## vanilla90

7/10 very different!


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not bad.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Love it didnt know she was from Veruca's Salt !..nostalgia hits sadly it wont come back


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 What a beautiful song!








The Enemy Within said:


> 8/10 Love it didnt know she was from Veruca's Salt !..nostalgia hits sadly it wont come back


I checked Veruca Salt's wiki and it looks like Nina Gordon is back in the line up so hopefully we'll get a new cd from them soon!


----------



## eduaugu

9\10






:yes


----------



## HollowPrince

Could it be any longer? XD Not bad, but not my thing either. 6.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, I like it.


----------



## eduaugu

5\10


----------



## Raeden

4.5/10. I prefer a faster beat.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Never heard of Alesana before, not too bad but I could do without the screaming.


----------



## Bawsome

Nice and positive, could use a little depth, but i guess that would take from it. 
5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Maynard James Keenan's voice!


----------



## loumon

8/10 I like her vocal...reminds me of Nena.


----------



## Aquisse

7.5 nicee


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Cool but I was expecting a build up to something


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, I think I've heard it before.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Anya Marina!


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## markwalters2

7/10


----------



## eduaugu

i´m not into this kind of music, but for what it represents i´ll give it 9\10


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not bad, but I'm not into that kind of instrumentals.


----------



## RadioactivePotato

6/10


----------



## Zack

I'm not sure what Santa Claus is doing in this video, but, notwithstanding his horrible beard and creepiness, I think this is certainly an 8/10 song and an 8/10 video.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## netherclaws

9/10 Interesting


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love her voice! :duck


----------



## netherclaws

8/10 the lyrics.. it makes me smile


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it.


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not really my thing, but...


----------



## gamingpup

HollowPrince said:


> 6.5/10, not my thing, sadly.


6/10 not my type of thing too but the girl in it was really pretty (btw I dont mind I cant understand it I listen to japanese music)


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75 I like the lyrics


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice and soothing.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## whatyoumustthink

5/10, strong vocals, good guitar, quite powerful, but didn't grab me melodically or surprise me.


----------



## eduaugu

6\10


----------



## markwalters2

6.5/10


----------



## netherclaws

9/10 Pretty overplayed song, but it's still good


----------



## jealousisjelly

pretty good pretty good... 9/10


----------



## Arya481

8/10 Nice song  I should go see what new songs Bruno Mars made since the last song I listened to.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, nice voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 While it's still a good song it's not one of her best. :duck


----------



## markwalters2

8/10 ... pretty sweet song


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 That was very different lol.


----------



## markwalters2

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

9.5/10 I love it :clap


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love 80's music.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10 for the song, 9/10 for the video.


----------



## netherclaws

6/10 That video was super creepy. The chorus is what I liked, it really isn't the type of music I listen to.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10 nice song, not too poppy I'd say. Sweden has nice music (metal especially).


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I could've done without the harsh vocals, most guys just don't do them well at all.


----------



## thequietmanuk

8/10 I like it even though not really into that kind of thing.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 It was better than I was expecting. :b


----------



## HollowPrince

Haven't heard one of their songs in a long while. 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 You keep stealing my bands you silly goose! :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

Now you just stole my. Damn you! 

I like 'em, though they do have better songs. 7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Vey nice.


----------



## markwalters2

6.5/10 prefer slightly less angsty


----------



## HollowPrince

Amusing, and music isn't bad either. 7/10.


----------



## ashli116

4.5/10 sorry, just not my kind of music.


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, not bad.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

1/10 I don't get it


----------



## HollowPrince

What? I just posted that song, lol. Anyway, 8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was actually pretty good. :b


----------



## markwalters2

7.5/10 ... pretty good


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice acoustic version.


----------



## markwalters2

8/10 sweet sound.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it, cool video too!


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## TheRZA

6/10 not my kind of music but I can appreciate the catchiness.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Rudy Redlin

10/10. That kind of lyrical complexity is rare in modern music.


----------



## WhatBITW

Pessimistic, but fairly unique. 6/10.


----------



## markwalters2

8/10 nice


----------



## Agonizing

2/10 Not my type I guess.


----------



## HollowPrince

Tupac... nope, sorry  3.5/10.


----------



## markwalters2

8/10 soothing music...


----------



## HollowPrince

It's nice, but again... not too big of a fan. 5.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Another band that I like.


----------



## HollowPrince

8.5/10, I like most of her music.


----------



## Toad Licker

^Well it is her debut album so... 

9/10 Very awesome duet, I'll have to check out more of their stuff.


----------



## HollowPrince

Yep, I've first heard of her from you (here) xD

7/10.


----------



## Under the Radar

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Placebo!


----------



## Agonizing

5/10


----------



## bonemealzambia

6/10
i'm on the fence with this one. i like the beat and production, and the rapper is talented. the lyrics are just a little immature


----------



## HollowPrince

Long song... but good. 8.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10

A cover of the above post:


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, though 8.5/10 for her voice


----------



## Esugi78

7.5


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Cool song and video. :b


----------



## vanilla90

8/10 Sounds like Tool, great stuff


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, nice song.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Kitty In A Casket! :evil


----------



## Bawsome

i dont like that kind of music at all but i still thought it was pretty good! 6/10


----------



## Agonizing

6/10 Got annoying a bit


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but not too bad either.


----------



## markwalters2

8/10 Interesting sound ...


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 For the music, 9.5/10 for the girl in the video! :lol


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Great ! never heard before I'll check it out


----------



## Esugi78

8.5/10 Very good music but not something that I'd likely to listen over and over due to the long intro xD


----------



## vanilla90

6/10 hmm I quite liked the vibe to it


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not bad, just... I don't like his voice.

Anyway... I've posted this before, but I need something to 'shake me up' a bit XD


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I liked the chorus but didn't care for the screaming parts.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## creasy

8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.25/10 Nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love classic rock.


----------



## always starting over

7/10 Not really into the pop sounding stuff, but it's catchy


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 not bad.


----------



## Raeden

5.5/10. Not really my taste.


----------



## Esugi78

6.5/10 I'm too old for that kind of music O.O


----------



## Ryude

7/10 I'm not really into music I can't understand. I like the piano though <3


----------



## vanilla90

7/10 good, will check out their other stuff.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Second time I listen to them, professional band


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not bad, but didn't agree with my ears too much.

... I always come back to them.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 For the song itself, 8.5/10 for the music. :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, I like her voice!


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song, loved it! :boogie


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Awesome, love both singers :yes Nice to hear that Grace stil rockin'


----------



## HollowPrince

Ninja. 7/10, not totally my thing.


----------



## Raeden

8/10

That was pretty cool, I'll admit.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, pretty nice ^_^


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 The singer looks like he just stepped out of the 70's lol.


----------



## Esugi78

7.5/10 I'm conflicted, I like her voice but the music sounds too mainstream, going to look up their other songs


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 One of my favorite songs of hers!


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Pretty good. 8.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10, lovely song.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 You post an album but anyway is really good ! I don't think I ever heard this band before but the guitar work is awesome, good lord how I MISS the 90's :|


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Gordom

7/10. Meatloaf's voice isn't my favorite but at the same time he does sing with passion and soul.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but not too bad though.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, it's a nice, slow song.


----------



## Gordom

8.5- Just an overall high quality song: Good vocals, instrumentals and showmanship.


----------



## HollowPrince

Sorry, but that kind of music just... isn't for me. 3/10. It actually kind of annoys me >.<


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 As usual I could've done without the screaming. :b


----------



## HollowPrince

You always hate on the screaming, tsk tsk 

Anyway... 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 She has a beautiful voice! :banana


----------



## HollowPrince

8.5/10, pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it.


----------



## HollowPrince

8.5/10, lovely song.


----------



## FUBAR

I'd give a 5 for the music, a 9 for the video. So i guess that makes it 7/10.






The song resonated with me cause the lyrics can apply to people with social anxiety.



> You know I'm bad at communication, it's the hardest thing for me to do
> And yet it is the most important part for relationships to go through
> And I gave it all away just so I could say that
> 
> Well I know I know I know I know you're gonna be okay anyway
> 
> You know there's no rhyme or reason for the way you turned out to be
> I didn't go and try to change my mind not intentionally
> I know it's hard to hear me say it but I can't bear to stay and
> I just know I know i know I know you're gonna be alright anyway
> 
> Always keep your heart locked tight don't let your mind retire
> But I just couldn't take it I tried hard not to fake it but
> It followed me when it came down to the wire
> 
> Does your imagination make you what you wanted to be
> Because I'm sorry now for what I did, it came naturally
> So I gave it all away just so I could say that
> I know i know I know I know that you gonna be okay anyway
> 
> I try to keep myself together
> 
> All the opportunities
> Stay true to you and try to do what you want me to be
> So i gave it all away just to hear you say that
> Well I know I know I know I know that you gonna be okay anyway


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song.


----------



## FUBAR

Toad Licker said:


> 8/10 Nice song.


The first minute is actually quite brilliant, the rest doesn't quite match up. 
8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not bad for an instrumental.


----------



## HollowPrince

I didn't care for the lyrics, but her voice is interesting. 7/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Very good, the whole package.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Fun song, a real toe tapper!


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, I don't like the music


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quite my thing at all. :duck


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5 Girls rocking


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## FUBAR

What language is she singing? It sounds mysterious. 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Interesting song.


----------



## HollowPrince

Lovely. 7.5/10.








FUBAR said:


> What language is she singing? It sounds mysterious. 7/10.


Finnish. One of the languages that I'm starting to love more and more


----------



## shinning like me

Sun raha Hai na Tuu a song from the movie Ashiqui2 is the best song ever I rate it
(/!)
I.E.
9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I like The Letter Black. :duel


----------



## HollowPrince

And I like Sirenia. 8.5/10.


----------



## mcmuffinme

HollowPrince said:


> And I like Sirenia. 8.5/10.


Not in my language, but I liked it. I wish I COULD understand what she was saying. Very pretty sound. I think it's the piano. What a great instrument.

I'll say 7.5/10, it might be higher if I knew what the hell she was singing about.






This song is kind of antithetical to my mood, but you don't want to know what my mood is like right now...


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love them!


----------



## jcmp7754

wow thats actually a pretty cool song! 
8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, it's nice, even though it's not totally my thing 








mcmuffinme said:


> Not in my language, but I liked it. I wish I COULD understand what she was saying. Very pretty sound. I think it's the piano. What a great instrument.
> 
> I'll say 7.5/10, it might be higher if I knew what the hell she was singing about.


Not a problem  Here's the lyrics (On English) - http://lyricstranslate.com/en/Sama-nainen-Same-woman.html

Nice song btw... that girls have good voice.


----------



## Under the Radar

7/10. I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love Alice in Chains.


----------



## HollowPrince

Heh, I remember them... 7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Another group that I love!


----------



## Moceanu

7.5/10, not quite my style but still good.






lonelinessss~

(can someone help me post these stupid things?)

sorry It's broken, click here if it is:


----------



## Arya481

7/10 I quite like it, it gave me nostalgia.


----------



## zomgz

Not really into Jack Johnson but on a rainy day with some tea he might be alright so I'll give it a 3 out of 5.


----------



## HollowPrince

Not bad, I like it, 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 She has a nice enough voice but I didn't care for the music, usually it's the other way around. :b


----------



## 0R0

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Sorry not quite my thing.


----------



## 0R0

7/10 nice message


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. :boogie


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## Gordom

8/10- I like reggae and the song sounded good. No comment on the videography though.


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Sorry I couldn't even finish listening to that. :duck


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10 That was interesting.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song, I'll have to check out more of his stuff.


----------



## Zack

9/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6/10. 8/10 in the right setting.


----------



## 0R0

7.10 great lyrics :yes


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10 Because I'm bias and I like King Crimson :b

I'm not sure if this is against the rules, but play both of these together and put "Rainy Mood" at half volume.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 For the first song. 7/10 For the 2nd, I listen to that most of the fall and winter.


----------



## 0R0

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 The music was decent but I didn't really care for the lyrics much.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

4/10 Sorry. I just really didn't like that.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was pretty good.


----------



## WhatBITW

7.5/10 I quite liked that


----------



## vanilla90

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10 for her voice, 4/10 for the music, so I'd say 6.5/10 for the song.


----------



## WintersEpilogue

8/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Led Zeppelin.


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6/10

I like your signature. I wonder what the very few people at my funeral would say " Um, he was just.....Um...... yeah :/ "


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Another band hat I love.


----------



## HollowPrince

I was actually listening to that bend earlier. 8/10.








FoundAndLost said:


> I like your signature. I wonder what the very few people at my funeral would say " Um, he was just.....Um...... yeah :/ "


Probably not, most of 'us' aren't as bad as we think we are. But even so, I wouldn't be surprised if they lied and told all the best, that's usually the way it goes. Hell, if I could see it - and even if not, I'd prefer if it was something more fun... like... this xD 



 Now that'd be something


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Unusual but I really liked it.


----------



## HollowPrince

I've been getting more and more into that kind of music lately. 7.5/10.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quite as good as the other one of them you posted recently.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, I like it.


----------



## creasy

7/10 nice melody brought down by the dude rapping with his annoying voice


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Sorry not quite my thing.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, it's nice


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Better than I thought it'd be when it first started. :duck


----------



## markwalters2

6.5 ... not really my genre, but it's entertaining


----------



## Noll

2/10


----------



## HollowPrince

1/10.


----------



## Nefury

1/10


----------



## 0R0

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Ok rating disregarded.


----------



## 0R0

6/10

sorry disregard previous link, wrong version :roll


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10. I wonder how can you listen to all that music (not because of quality of the artists, but because you have so much of them)


----------



## Alija Provokator

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Even though I couldn't understand what he was singing that was pretty good.


----------



## dal user

2/10 it was very boring in my opinion


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.

The story of my life:


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, not bad


----------



## 0R0

4/10


----------



## HollowPrince

5.5/10, didn't care for it... but it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I'm becoming a big fan of psychobilly music.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, reminds me of something... 

Here's another nice song...


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Another stolen video that I posted. 

I can't blame you I've posted other people's videos in here that I put on my favorites list to.


----------



## HollowPrince

Hmm, nope  A friend recommended it recently, and if you have posted it, someone else must have rated it  But I did re-post some of the songs you've posted before XD

6/10.

Something... different a bit.


----------



## Gordom

7.5/10. Not bad. An extra point because everybody displays good enthusiasm (especially the piano player with his beads of sweat).






OK- Mine is one that had widespread pop appeal but I searched and haven't seen it posted here yet so here it is.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice moldy oldie! :duck


----------



## Gordom

8/10. A great combination of being relaxing but not boring.






I have no idea how I found this. According to my translation tool it means "bitter love flowers".


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not too bad.


----------



## HollowPrince

Heard them recently. I think they have better songs though. 7.5/10.

Here's some Russian Korn...


----------



## 0R0

6/10 holy jesus, that video was plain wrong





can't stop listening to this song lately


----------



## HollowPrince

Not too big fan of theirs, but they do have some nice songs. 7/10.

And because I'm in such a lovely mood...


----------



## NerfherderSheWrote

6/10. Better than most other songs in that kind of style, but I'm not a fan. :B


----------



## HollowPrince

Well... I didn't expect that o_o Could have been a bit better with a bit 'harder' music in the middle that I was expecting, but still, it's pretty damn nice. 8/10.


----------



## metamorphosis

7.5/10 They are on Hellcat. So props to that. I just think overall, trying to sound faux punk and they really don't pull it off! They do like to show a lot of *** though.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## metamorphosis

*Phosphorescent - Song For Zula- Live at Hype Hotel 2013*
Some say love is a burning thing
That it makes a fiery ring
Oh but I know love as a fading thing
Just as fickle as a feather in a stream
See, honey, I saw love,
You see it came to me
It puts its face up to my face so I could see
Yeah then I saw love disfigure me
Into something I am not recognizing

See the cage, it called. I said, come on in
I will not open myself up this way again
Nor lay my face to the soil, nor my teeth to the sand
I will not lay like this for days now upon end
You will not see me fall, nor see me struggle to stand
To be acknowledged by some touch from his gnarled hands
You see the cage it called. I said, come on in
I will not open myself this way again.

You see the moon is bright in that treetop night
I see the shadows that we cast in the cold clean light
I might fear I go and my heart is white
And we race right out on the desert plains all night
So honey I am now, some broken thing
I do not lay in the dark waiting for day here
Now my heart is gold, my feet are right
And I'm racing out on the desert plains all night

So some say love is a burning thing
That it makes a fiery ring
All that I know love as a caging thing
Just a killer come to call from some awful dream
And all you folks, you come to see
You just to stand there in the glass looking at me
But my heart is wild, and my bones are steel
And I could kill you with my bare hands if I was free





*Phosphorescent - Song For Zula (Live on KEXP)*

The straight song from the album!


----------



## HollowPrince

I went for the album one. 7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Sorry but that didn't appeal to me at all. :duel


----------



## Alija Provokator

7/10 Not my tipe of music, but I liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not my type of music either but it wasn't too bad. :b


----------



## HollowPrince

Not a horrible song, but that voice.... not my thing. 3/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 It was kind of odd but I still liked it.


----------



## 0R0

7/10 cute


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10


----------



## 0R0

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Sorry that didn't agree with me.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## bonemealzambia

8/10
it's good, i think. nu-metal kinda rubs me the wrong way though; i didn't really enjoy it. but objectively, it's good


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Yer Blues

Probably should've read the first post in the thread. I rated my post, not the one before me, lol. :doh

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Nice stuff. Jack White rocks Where's Beck today ? Dude used to be popular back in the day, in my good old days


----------



## HollowPrince

Some guy ninja'd me, and when I rated it, he deleted the song... lol. Anyway, 8/10.

I have no idea if I posted this... probably... anyway..


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Meaningful lyrics


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad lol.

A cover song:


----------



## 0R0

7/10 awe-some!

on that note


----------



## Yer Blues

The Enemy Within said:


> 8/10 Nice stuff. Jack White rocks Where's Beck today ?


I think Beck has a new album due out sometime this year. I know he's released a few singles already.

7/10


----------



## 0R0

damnit toad u beat me


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I like his voice. :b








0R0 said:


> damnit toad u beat me


Of course I did, I beat everyone! :duck

Seriously though, I don't know what you mean. :con


----------



## FUBAR

Really dig it! 9/10


----------



## FUBAR

You have a great taste for a 15-year old, i love power rock. Rock on!







9/10

Here's a song especially for the geeks among us.


----------



## HollowPrince

I don't care for Jason Mraz, but it was nice + amusing  7.5/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 some verse vocals I didnt like it but overall nice song 






EDIT : Might be the only Dream Theater I still listen to also some songs from Awake era


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10

Metal cover song:


----------



## Sad Larry

Nice Barracuda cover 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice and mellow, I'll have to check out more of their stuff.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, it's nice.


----------



## metamorphosis

6/10





*Ball and Biscuit by The White Stripes*


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 The singer was just fine but I added an exra point because of guitar work in this song, it's awesome. :banana


----------



## metamorphosis

7/10 decent twee pop





*We're Going To Be Friends*





*The White Stripes - We're Going To Be Friends (Live Sydney)*


----------



## Sad Larry

8/10 not my favorite white stripes song but that live version was great


----------



## metamorphosis

7.5/10

It's all about the sound and the lyrics!





*LCD Soundsystem - All My Friends*
That's how it starts
We go back to your house
We check the charts
And start to figure it out

And if it's crowded, all the better
Because we know we're gonna be up late
But if you're worried about the weather
Then you picked the wrong place to stay
That's how it starts

And so it starts
You switch the engine on
We set controls for the heart of the sun
One of the ways we show our age

And if the sun comes up, if the sun comes up, if the sun comes up
And I still don't wanna stagger home
Then it's the memory of our betters
That are keeping us on our feet

You spent the first five years trying to get with the plan
And the next five years trying to be with your friends again

You're talking 45 turns just as fast as you can
Yeah, I know it gets tired, but it's better when we pretend

It comes apart
The way it does in bad films
Except in parts
When the moral kicks in

Though when we're running out of the drugs
And the conversation's winding away
I wouldn't trade one stupid decision
For another five years of life

You drop the first ten years just as fast as you can
And the next ten people who are trying to be polite
When you're blowing eighty-five days in the middle of France
Yeah, I know it gets tired only where are your friends tonight?

And to tell the truth
Oh, this could be the last time
So here we go
Like a sales force into the night

And if I made a fool, if I made a fool, if I made a fool
On the road, there's always this
And if I'm sewn into submission
I can still come home to this

And with a face like a dad and a laughable stand
You can sleep on the plane or review what you said
When you're drunk and the kids leave impossible tasks
You think over and over, "hey, I'm finally dead."

Oh, if the trip and the plan come apart in your hand
You look contorted on yourself your ridiculous prop
You forgot what you meant when you read what you said
And you always knew you were tired, but then
Where are your friends tonight?

Where are your friends tonight?
Where are your friends tonight?

If I could see all my friends tonight
If I could see all my friends tonight
If I could see all my friends tonight
If I could see all my friends tonight


----------



## Sad Larry

8/10 What if the song doesnt have any lyrics? -.- For me its all about the meaning and yeah..I guess the sound is important too...


----------



## metamorphosis

Sad Larry said:


> 8/10 What if the song doesnt have any lyrics? -.- For me its all about the meaning and yeah..I guess the sound is important too...


Umm, thats the whole point! Artists add lyrics to music and vice versa for a reason! It's not just a hodge bodge with the creative process. There are reasons good and great artists, do what they do! Lulz


----------



## metamorphosis

6.5/10





*Billy Bragg - A New England*





*Billy Bragg New England*


----------



## Sad Larry

7.5/10
How is adding lyrics to songs the whole point of it? I'll show you 2 songs with no lyrics and still a lot of meaning. Also, you said Its not just a hodge bodge (podge?) with the creative process. Well, sometimes thats the point of the song. I also feel like rating music is kind of dumb since it probably gets to each individual in a different way. And I would also like to mention that at least for me, having nice easy to listen music gets boring. Good music should expand horizons in the mind, not give you what you're always expecting.


----------



## metamorphosis

6.5/10 Music to a Star Wars film!





*Boards of Canada - Roygbiv*





*Ratatat - Loud Pipes*





*GY!BE - 01 Storm *


----------



## Alija Provokator

I rated the second song: 7,5/10


----------



## metamorphosis

6/10





*Atmosphere - The Best Day*


----------



## HollowPrince

Not bad. Nice actually. 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Sad Larry

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Cool !


----------



## RelinquishedHell

2/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Looks like They still have it


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. I saw Blue Oyster Cult along with Loverboy, Joan Jett and Foreigner 4 at an outdoor concert way back in the summer of '81.


----------



## metamorphosis

7.5/10 after listening all the way through his raps! The background vocals become irritating IMO

Some Eyedea & Slug freestyle





*Eyedea & SLUG on the Wake Up Show*


----------



## HollowPrince

Not a big fan of rap... I can stand it, but.. It's just one of the music genres I don't care about much. This just isn't my thing (the song). Didn't like the sound of it, though the music is nice. 5/10

I've posted this song countless times, heh. I seem to always go after metal or such after rap.  Ehhh...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Lovely. 8/10.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 It's been a while since I've heard a Depeche Mode song.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice song.


----------



## HollowPrince

I love Delta Rae  9/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 It was good.


----------



## HollowPrince

Lovely music. Song's nice too. 7.5/10.

Haven't listened to Flyleaf in a while...


----------



## zomgz

Always loved Flyleaf, and that song is actually one of my favorites. 9.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like her voice.


----------



## userh6478

5/10 for Believe in You


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Nirvana.

Since it didn't get rated:


----------



## RelinquishedHell

4/10


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10


----------



## HollowPrince

5/10, not horrible... but his voice is annoying for me...


----------



## userh6478

9/10-Placebo


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10 Very nice! Definitely gonna be listening to more of them. They sound exactly like Tool though.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Freakin' awesome! :boogie


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I feel bad, but I gotta give it a 4/10

Won't let me embed.


----------



## Toad Licker

^No problem, we all have differing musical tastes. 

9/10 I love The Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, it's okay.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10 That was beautiful.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Placebo.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10 I like her voice.


----------



## metamorphosis

6.5/10





*Modest Mouse - Gravity Rides Everything*
Oh, gotta see, gotta know right now
What's that riding on your everything
It isn't anything at all

Oh, gotta see, gotta know right now
What's that writing on your shelf
In the bathrooms and the bad motels

No one really cared for it at all
Not the gravity plan

Early, early in the morning 
It pulls all on down my sore feet
I want to go back to sleep

In the motions and the things that you say
It all will fall, fall right into place
As fruit drops, flesh it sags
Everything will fall right into place
When we die some sink and some lay
But at least I don't see you float away
And on split milk, sex and weight
It all will fall, fall right into place

Oh, gotta see, gotta know right now
What's that writing on your everything
It isn't anything at all

Early, early in the morning 
It pulls all on down my sore feet
I want to go back to sleep

In the motions and the things that you say
It all will fall, fall right into place
As fruit drops, flesh it sags
Everything will fall right into place
When we die some sink and some lay
But at least I don't see you float away

"Gravity Rides Everything" as written by Isaac Brock, Eric Judy, Jeremiah Green
Lyrics © Sony/ATV Music Publishing LLC


----------



## Yer Blues

7/10


----------



## metamorphosis

8.5/10





*The Velvet Underground - Sweet Jane *Full Version* (Loaded)*
Standing on the corner,
Suitcase in my hand
Jack is in his corset, and Jane is her vest,
And me I'm in a rock'n'roll band Hah!
Ridin' in a Stutz Bear Cat, Jim
You know, those were different times!
Oh, all the poets they studied rules of verse
And those ladies, they rolled their eyes

Sweet Jane! Whoa! Sweet Jane, oh-oh-a! Sweet Jane!

I'll tell you something
Jack, he is a banker
And Jane, she is a clerk
Both of them save their monies, ha
And when, when they come home from work
Oh, Sittin' down by the fire, oh! 
The radio does play
The classical music there, Jim
"The March of the Wooden Soldiers"
All you protest kids
You can hear Jack say, get ready, ah

Sweet Jane! Come on baby! Sweet Jane! Oh-oh-a! Sweet Jane!

Some people, they like to go out dancing 
And other peoples, they have to work, Just watch me now! 
And there's even some evil mothers
Well they're gonna tell you that everything is just dirt
Y'know that, women, never really faint
And that villains always blink their eyes, woo! 
And that, y'know, children are the only ones who blush!
And that, life is just to die! 
And, everyone who ever had a heart
They wouldn't turn around and break it 
And anyone who ever played a part 
Oh wouldn't turn around and hate it!

Sweet Jane! Whoa-oh-oh! Sweet Jane! Sweet Jane!

Heavenly wine and roses
Seems to whisper to her when he smiles
Heavenly wine and roses
Seems to whisper to her when she smiles
La lala lala la, la lala lala la
Sweet Jane
Sweet Jane
Sweet Jane

(Reed)


----------



## Yer Blues

8.5/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10


----------



## metamorphosis

6.5/10- cool





*Converge: All We Love We Leave Behind - Live At The Show - AltarT*


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## metamorphosis

7/10





*Arcade Fire - Intervention*

So, two live ones from the same band! ;D





*Arcade Fire - "Wake Up" Live at Coachella 2011*


----------



## HollowPrince

Listened to 'Wake up' one. It's a nice song, good start as well, but I think it could have been a bit better. 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Damn I love her voice.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 I like it !


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, that was nice. Interesting voice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I really like the way she sings this song.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Entertaining  7.5/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Attitude song


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

weirdly good. Didn't expect that. 8.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 The way it started I didn't think I'd like it but once it got going... great song. :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6/10

The greatest music that heroin hath ever made.





The feels of this song. I just can't.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Damn this band for allowing the drugs to kill the group...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

5/10

Speaking of drugs...


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10






A nice Beatles cover.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That was good but she has better.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10


----------



## marko delic

10/10 really nice song i love this grungy/indie stuff


----------



## Toad Licker

_7/10 _Not to bad.


----------



## HollowPrince

It was nice. 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice upbeat song.


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## Noll

5.5/10 alright


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Paperboy

6/10 - Not a bad song. Very Mellow and soft. But his voice averagely clicked with me.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, that was nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Placebo, I have all of their cd's.


----------



## Paperboy

7/10 - Interesting song. I like the guitar riffs. The language sounds good too


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 No wonder they reminded me of an 80's band, I just looked them up on google. :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell

10/10 That was badass!


----------



## Noll

8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Not bad, but their screaming is... just not my thing. 4.5/10.

Here's a nice band from Sweden...


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 It didn't quite agree with my ears this morning...


----------



## Paperboy

10/10 - You can ride my tail anytime ! - i was actually thinking of posting this one, but thought it might be too cheesy. Crazy 

to keep in the spirit of movies... here's some '' ADRIAN !!! ''


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Live

4/10 just not my genre.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5 Not quite my thing but not too bad either.


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, it's nice. Her voice just doesn't fit the song perfectly (for me).


----------



## StevenCutler83

7/10 Good for what it is.

Here's one from my favorite bond movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice!

In keeping with the James Bond theme, my favorite song from any JB movie:


----------



## HollowPrince

Eh, James Bond and me don't agree much anymore  --- Lovely song, her voice is pretty awesome. 8/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 I completely forgot this song, good one


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I really liked that! :boogie








HollowPrince said:


> Lovely song, her voice is pretty awesome. 8/10.


That's because it's that band Garbage.


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, not bad, but I don't like the song too much :/
As for Garbage, thanks, I remember them, though didn't know it was them 

Heard this last night somewhere... haven't heard some of his songs in long time.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Maybe the best version of this song that goes back from the 60's. Played a lot on MTV back then


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I loved Van Hagar!


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 I thought they only made Barbie Girl  cool song. I grew up listening to a lot of dance music so I respect a lot. Van Hagar is my favorite, as matter of fact thats the only VH I keep listening


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Another great band I love. 

A cover song:






Aqua put out 2 cd's then disappeared for a while, they put out a new cd in '11.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10


----------



## markwalters2

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I didn't listen to the whole 10 hours. :kma


----------



## StevenCutler83

8/10 Nice


----------



## RelinquishedHell

0/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 It seems that you're posting a lot of my favorite bands lately. :duck


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Nice vibe


----------



## markwalters2

7.8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

You know how they say - If I wanted porn, I wouldn't be watching movies. Well, it can be said something similar for this (Though it's not porn xD). So.... 2.5/10, because the music is... well, boring.





 - skip the first 40 seconds


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10


----------



## markwalters2

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not my thing but it's upbeat and actually sounds pretty good. :b

One of my favorite new youtube finds:


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, I've heard of that band before.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## StevenCutler83

5.5/10


----------



## markwalters2

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That was different lol.


----------



## Alija Provokator

7/10


----------



## markwalters2

7/10


----------



## Live

2/10 i think i dont need to explain.


----------



## Toad Licker

Not quite my thing but it sounded like a fun song, so... 8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10. Skip first 60 seconds


----------



## StevenCutler83

4/10


----------



## Yer Blues

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10. Not really my thing, but it's still nice.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Lovely. Pretty sure I've heard it before, 8.5/10.


----------



## coverupeve

*^__^*

6.5/10

the video was nice to look at
INCEPTION lol
but I just couldn't get into the song so docked marks
***


----------



## Toad Licker

Not quite my thing but7.5.10

[youtuber]uMSTIePQri0


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, not my thing


----------



## Alija Provokator

5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Not a bad voice, but didn't care for the song much. 4/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 These guys are good, they should become a band and take their act on the road!


----------



## HollowPrince

Haha, they are a band (Danish one)  They have 5 albums so far.
Anyway, that one was nice, interesting voice. 7.5/10.


----------



## 0R0

6/10 i didn't know that was by Korn


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, that was oddly nice.

Meh...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10

Not sure if this counts, but this is amazing. Especially the riff he starts at 7:00. Makes me want to start playing acoustic again.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Damn nice!


----------



## HollowPrince

I think I posted this 2-3 months ago  Still, lovely song. 8/10.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

4/10 Sorry, darkwave isn't my thing.


----------



## HollowPrince

That dude has made one awesome cover as well (I Walk Alone). Anyway, 7.5/10.


----------



## 0R0

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Freakin' awesome, I loved it! :banana


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10 (fixed).


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Back to Back 10's from me, that has only happened one other time before. :b


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, that's a nice & somewhat relaxing song.

Meh...


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice and mellow.


----------



## HollowPrince

I remember their song "Energize me". I like her voice 8/10.






And somewhat accurate lyrics - http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/askingalexandria/thedeathofme.html


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Another awesome song! :duck


----------



## Alija Provokator

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, it is nice.


----------



## jealousisjelly

patti smith is my man!! 10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Mary J. .


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, not bad at all 





 - How awesome this band would be if Lacey joined for good O_O Damn.


----------



## Zack

The lyrics are mostly unintelligible, but the rhythm and sound is good and the performer is *hot*!






He has a gorgeous smile.


----------



## HollowPrince

5.5/10, didn't really care for it, not my thing.





 * reposted, because certain user ignored the first post of the thread.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I liked it.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Not bad, but it didnt' catch me


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## mcmuffinme

10/10 So introspective and beautiful. Mmm, my kind of music.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song!


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10. That was nice.


----------



## Gordom

A timeless classic! 8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## HollowPrince

That was just... lovely. 9.5/10 (probably the highest score I've given so far to any song o_o)

This is a bit longer song, but I'd say it's good as well... 



There's lyrics in the info.


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice and mellow, I like it.


----------



## Paperboy

7.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Derailing

8/10  I really like the instrumentation of it. Vocals are okay.


----------



## Alija Provokator

8,5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 About the only thing I don't like about the song is that it is too short! :b


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, it's a nice song


----------



## Derailing

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but not too bad either.


----------



## HollowPrince

Lovely song 8.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Cool song


----------



## Derailing

7/10 I really like that guitar & acoustic sounding style.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, not bad.


----------



## creasy

6.5/10 the chorus was alright but the vocal melody and instrumentals during everything else was pretty by-the-numbers boring.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I liked it. :duck


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, good voice, but not really my thing


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 I thought I would dislike but its different in a good way


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Loved it.


----------



## jcmp7754

not bad =] nice

6.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, that was nice


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

3/10. It was kinda scary and sounds like theme music for a murder. :afr


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10, to be honest, it isn't my thing 

I love the video xD


----------



## Derailing

6/10 sounds like elevator music to me :b
edit: OOPS! someone posted before me.

@HollowPrince 7/10


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

Felt like I was tripping my balls off watching that. xD
I don't even remember the song anymore! 8/10 because the video was cool and the song sounds calming.

Just kind of thought, reminds of the Grudge, except the ghostly girl is dancing haha.





Just a warning, it's classical.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## creasy

5.5/10 not my thing at all but it wasn't bad


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10 Metallica always do their job _rhythmically, _but musically uninspiring...I liked Lou's voice here

Watched Grow Ups 2 today they play at the end


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my favorite songs of theirs.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Nice


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 That was an awfully short song.


----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Yep, who would guess there is short songs in prog rock :teeth

7.75/10 Im not keen on cotemporary rock but that was good nice guitar work


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## HollowPrince

4.5/10, not a horrible song, but it really, really isn't my thing 

Here's a bit weird song from a band I stumbled onto:


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 The was odd but I like odd! :duck


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.

I'm hooked on Archive xD


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Cool song, I enjoyed it the more I listened to it.


----------



## HollowPrince

That was lovely, great voice. 8/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Nice, could be a hit to my ears


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 You have great taste in music! :b


----------



## HollowPrince

I've actually posted that a few days ago  It's a good song. 8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

TL 1 steal, HP 10,000! 

7.5/10 Nice voice.


----------



## NJada

6/10
Wasn't quite my thing, but I can appreciate it. Her voice has character.

http://athelstone.bandcamp.com/track/jaaz


----------



## FUBAR

7/10


----------



## Daniel C

5/10. Not really my style... Too little propulsion, I guess...


----------



## HollowPrince

Not really my thing, sorry >.> Nor their voice.. 3.5/10.








Toad Licker said:


> TL 1 steal, HP 10,000!
> 
> 7.5/10 Nice voice.


I've posted Zaz too recently, exactly that song :lol Sorry, I couldn't resist  But she is good.


----------



## Paperboy

6/10


----------



## Derailing

8/10 Very calming song


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was nice.


----------



## jcmp7754

that was nice =] 6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 I like her voice but I've ever been into that type of music.


----------



## Alija Provokator

7/10 that was interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but not too bad either.


----------



## Derailing

9/10 Nice! I think I'll add that song to my mp3 player.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song! :duck


----------



## Gordom

8/10
Interesting agrarian videography, soothing vocals. I liked it (it sounds familiar so I may have heard it before?)






I heard this one in a shopping mall the other day. It was really popular a few years ago and now it's background music?


----------



## Derailing

7/10 





(Skip to 0:37 for the song)


----------



## Sad Larry

7


----------



## HollowPrince

5.5/10, although better rating is mostly because of the lovely video  Not really my thing (the song).


----------



## Sad Larry

7


----------



## Derailing

3/10 I like MGMT, but not that song in particular


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, I don't mind listening to Inna


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_5.




_


----------



## Derailing

4/10


----------



## HollowPrince

Not bad music, but voice/song... meh, could have been so much better. 4/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Beautiful


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, good voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Strangely that was pretty good. :b


----------



## Derailing

6/10 I like the song, but the vocals not so much.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I still miss her.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

4/10 Not really my thing.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 He had such a distinct voice.


----------



## BigBlueMoon

Toad Licker said:


> 9/10 He had such a distinct voice.


6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 They have a very interesting sound.


----------



## Derailing

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 She has a nice voice, the instrumental part didn't grab me


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad.


----------



## creasy

7/10 good but not catchy enough for me to listen more than a couple times


----------



## Derailing

8/10


----------



## HollowPrince

That was indeed nice. 8/10


----------



## MyChi

That's one dull song lol. Guess it's all about the lyrics there. I give it a 7/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10 Sounds like something Rihanna would sing lol


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 No wonder the song is called Circles it is quite repetitive.


----------



## HollowPrince

That was pretty lovely 7.5/10.


----------



## Derailing

2/10 not my thing );


----------



## HollowPrince

They are not horrible, but I don't really like any of their songs I've heard so far (nor his voice o_o). Music isn't bad, so 3.5/10.


----------



## Gordom

That one was all over the place. It started out really grand tickling my musical brain waves @ 9/10, but then went rapidly downhill after the first minute (2.5/10), so it averages out @ *5/10 overall.*

This was an oldie before I was born.


----------



## Yer Blues

0/10

Due to copyright restrictions the above video is blocked in my country. :roll


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10, it was nice


----------



## Derailing

6/10 I like the chorus, but the rest of the song is kinda forgettable. :afr


----------



## HollowPrince

Hmm... 5.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 I like some of their stuff but this didn't make the cut.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Cool ! I think I heard them before years ago


----------



## HollowPrince

4/10, I don't like them. Never did.


----------



## Derailing

HollowPrince said:


> 4/10, I don't like them. Never did.


6/10 I kinda like it. Reminds me of Porcelain Black


----------



## HollowPrince

A really quality song :lol 5/10.


----------



## Alija Provokator

5/10


----------



## Derailing

8/10 I have NO idea what she's saying but I LOVE it!


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Sorry I couldn't even finish listening to whatever that was. :kma


----------



## HollowPrince

6.5/10.


----------



## Derailing

5/10 I like the animated-styled video. The song was everywhere though...


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, that was nice 

My last song...


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Paperboy

7.5/10 - Interesting


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty song.


----------



## Derailing

9/10
I really liked that. :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That was interestingly different, I liked it.


----------



## Arya481

9/10 Love it! So relaxing and gave a nostalgic feeling


----------



## Derailing

4/10 kinda slow for me


----------



## Claudia87

7/10. Not a fan of the man himself, but he was a musical genius.

A little Van Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I haven't heard his music in a while.


----------



## Derailing

6/10 she looks like my old chemistry teacher :b


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Derailing

9/10 haha that made me laugh waaay too much XD


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but I like her voice.


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10

A friend introduced me to him:


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10


----------



## StevenCutler83

8.5/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10 i am not a huge adele fan


----------



## StevenCutler83

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Derailing

8/10 I like the song itself, but her voice is "trembly" for too much of the song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

3/10, a little bit too boring for me. I don't know why I bother with this thread, I have too weird of taste. :sigh






I love the line "don't save me if I'm drowning, just take me down again" ~ <3


----------



## Derailing

9/10 nice! so danceable too :yes


----------



## StevenCutler83

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love Nirvana.


----------



## StevenCutler83

8.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.75/10 I rarely listen to Nirvana, but I should because brings back a lot of good memories and experiences in my life (late 90's)...:|


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it!


----------



## Claudia87

8/10 - I really enjoyed that!

Sorry I don't know how to post videos, but here's a link!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

10/10 I really enjoyed that 

I'm normally not a fan of cover songs, but this was very well done.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice cover, good band


----------



## markwalters2

7.5/10 not bad ...


----------



## Derailing

8/10 wow....that was a nice house!


----------



## Yer Blues

4/10 Sorry, not a fan of his.


----------



## The Enemy Within

10/10 Really really great


----------



## Yer Blues

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10 Not bad. I've only heard a few songs from them.


----------



## ShadowlandWarrior

6/10 
I could easily fall asleep to this if i were to have it on repeat, which isn't bad at all! I actually like music that have that effect on me. Especially on this time of night, i think i may actually listen to it more.


----------



## markwalters2

7.2/10, pretty good.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Paperboy

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Derailing

5/10 didnt dig that as much ;(


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but that was nice.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my favorite songs of his.


----------



## Yer Blues

7.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 I think this is the second time I heard about this band here, I got to check them out. Very good


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10



The Enemy Within said:


> 8/10 I think this is the second time I heard about this band here, I got to check them out. Very good


Yeah, they're an underrated Canadian band. This is probably their biggest hit up here:


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Cool vibe, I could sense some Crownded House _"feel" on it or could be the opposite_


----------



## Yer Blues

9/10



The Enemy Within said:


> 7.75/10 Cool vibe, I could sense some Crownded House _"feel" on it or could be the opposite_


Yeah, that's why I like them. Another underrated Canadian band:






I should work for the CRTC.


----------



## Claudia87

8/10


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10 Now I've heard them. 

Another Canadian band:






:b


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

7,5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 The music was great, I wasn't into the singer much though.


----------



## Derailing

9/10 ooh that's a groovy song!


----------



## FUBAR

Nice! 8.5/10.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 pretty chill song. i loved the chello part


----------



## kimberlyace

4/10 - Sorry not a fan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjNn4bbbgSw


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I haven't heard that song in a while, always loved it.


----------



## sas111

7/10


----------



## Derailing

7/10 that was so relaxing ^^


----------



## Gordom

7/10- She had a pretty voice even if she was humming and it was kind of entertaining.


----------



## Yer Blues

6.5/10 I really like the Bee Gees, but that's not one of my favorites of theirs.


----------



## sas111

6/10 bearable


----------



## dal user

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I wasn't thrilled with the lyrics but he sings the song well.


----------



## kimberlyace

7/10 - Enjoyed the guitar, reminds of the 50s twang.


----------



## Yer Blues

7/10 Haven't heard of them before.


----------



## jcmp7754

pretty cool song. not my thing tho. 5/10


----------



## Derailing

9/10 that's my favorite Zedd song so far!


----------



## kimberlyace

7.5/10 - My middle name is Rose


----------



## Toad Licker

I've never heard The Lost Boy, it was nice. 8/10


----------



## Magnus

Very average, 6/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I liked it.


----------



## Gordom

3/10 No offense to you or the artist here. It didn't sound exactly awful but it reminded me of a public service commercial urging people not to do hard drugs or they'd be twitching like that.:tiptoe


----------



## Derailing

5/10 :3 not really my thing


----------



## Sad Larry

7/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my favorite songs of theirs.


----------



## jcmp7754

pretty cool song 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but I actually kinda liked it.


----------



## guitarmatt

8.5/10 nice and different, not really what I'm into though.


----------



## jcmp7754

quite soothing and nice =]
7






Everything seems like a city of dreams
I'll never know why, but I still miss you...
There she's standing in a field of lights
I close my eyes, But I still miss you...

ohhhh ohh ohhhh woah oohhh

I still miss you...


----------



## 141079

6/10...ain't that bad






:kma


----------



## Alija Provokator

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but he puts his heart and soul into singing the song


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10 i kinda like her voice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Interesting song.


----------



## guitarmatt

8.5/10 really interesting song


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Cool song.


----------



## DisneyMisfit

7/10.

Sorry if the video doesn't work, i'm not really sure how to post vids on here yet

http:// www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuB_0AE2sa0


----------



## guitarmatt

7/10


----------



## rotten

8/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10 I generally don't like that band, but that song is okay


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love Daughter.


----------



## Alija Provokator

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

7.5/10, lovely voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice, I like this band.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Nice, unexpected change in the middle i like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## Yer Blues

7/10 Nice voice.


----------



## DisneyMisfit

Was alright, 4/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Really good, harmony and voice


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## Derailing

8/10 wow very nice song!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I really like her voice. :duck


----------



## creasy

7/10 a little slow for my tastes


----------



## Fenrir Sorrow

6/10 Not really my type of music.


----------



## Heartbreaker

That was magical! 8/10 It kinda sounds similar though I swear I heard it in a movie or something.






It's kinda slow and calming until 2:50, which is the best part imo  Hope you like it!


----------



## HurtsDonut

7/10 good sounds!


----------



## Heartbreaker

lol I could do this all day

Always loved black Sabbath and almost every song they recorded! 8/10

Now, I realize this may not be the kind of music the majority likes today, but what the hell, I love it! Long live rock and roll!


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love classic rock! :duck


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

8/10, hey not bad.

Now for my torture:


----------



## Derailing

6/10 that was kinda cute


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

100/10. Wow, that totally brought me back to before I really got into EDM.

This is mostly because I liked the show.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

5/10


----------



## Heartbreaker

That was alright! 7/10


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

10/10. Even though I don't like it, it reminds me of home movies when my parents were still together. Yay, the past!


----------



## Derailing

8/10 Ooh nice! I love Kingdom Hearts' music and the various versions of it


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

3/10. I really can't stand her, and the direction she's taken with her music just sounds bizarre.


----------



## Alija Provokator

4/10


----------



## Derailing

7/10 interesting song. i liked it!


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

8/10 that was nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

6/10

Maybe you will like something like this better?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

3/10 Not a fan of that kind of music.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 solid song and i really liked the chorus


----------



## NeveS

9/10
A friend of mine introduced me to flume a few weeks ago. I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love them! :boogie


----------



## Derailing

6/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10 Good voice


----------



## DisneyMisfit

it was nice, 6/10.






how do you get the video to appear on the page like that? mine are always just links.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my favorite songs of theirs!


----------



## Fenrir Sorrow

Heartbreaker said:


> That was magical! 8/10 It kinda sounds similar though I swear I heard it in a movie or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda slow and calming until 2:50, which is the best part imo  Hope you like it!


You may have indeed heard it on a movie trailer. It was made by a company called Audiomachine and which is know by making music for trailers and advertisements. They work is amazing!


----------



## Yer Blues

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Another great song I haven't heard in a while.


----------



## jcmp7754

Im sorry I just did not like that =/ 2/10






The shadow of your smile
under the open skies
As i close my eyes,
I can feel the wind arise.

Were made of stardust
Our lives ahead of us
We'll ride the magic bus into the heart of love

I can taste it, taste the feeling of the blue skies they're for real and
we're the center of the universe
Just you and I, and I, and I...


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quite my thing but he has a nice voice.


----------



## Alija Provokator

4/10 I couldnt really connect with the song.


----------



## Derailing

6/10 sounds different. i like his voice and the live band


----------



## tony420

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Soundgarden!


----------



## guitarmatt

8/10 Abstract in a cool way ^ Reminds me of how I feel looking at an abstract painting.

This song is somewhat intense, but I like it.


----------



## Yer Blues

7/10


----------



## Claudia87

10/10. Awesome cover, awesome band


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I've always loved his voice.


----------



## Yer Blues

7/10


----------



## thesuperinvader

8/10 love that song


----------



## thesuperinvader

ugh sorry it didnt post and idk how to edit replys


----------



## thesuperinvader

I AM LITERALLY SO STUPID UGH 
someone tell me how to edit posts ugh


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Nice one


----------



## 141079

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love Concrete Blonde!


----------



## Alija Provokator

8/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10 it felt like i was watching a porno at times :blush


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## 141079

4/10 sorry but I dislike her voice :-[ www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7qdh9lxXIQ


----------



## Derailing

7/10 nice chill vibes


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 The only down was the voice, good playing/songwriting


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Pretty song.


----------



## Claudia87

7/10. Nice!


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## Derailing

8/10 woah i like their style


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome, I loved it! :banana


----------



## Alija Provokator

7/10 Good sound.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Oddly interesting, in a good way. :b


----------



## meek4weeks

*7/10 Pretty cool. Me like*


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like them.


----------



## guitarmatt

9.5/10 Loved her voice


----------



## Derailing

6/10

http://www.wat.tv/video/kat-deluna-am-dreaming-12075_2ey0j_.html


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but she has a lovely voice.


----------



## guitarmatt

8/10


----------



## Derailing

9/10 i really enjoyed that track  video ending was kinda sad though


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl




----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love 90's music.


----------



## Gordom

7/10. It was decent and the singer had a nice accent.  I don't want to know what was coming out of the tub's faucet though. uke
EDIT: I was slow and got beat rating the "Daughter" song two places up, so now I'll rate Russian Red (otherwise my rating and comment 'bout the tub won't make any sense) :

6/10: Russian Red- It's not completely my type of music but it was kind of interesting and the singer's voice was unique.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

7.5/10. Not really my kind of music but very soothing sounding


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Never was into that music style back in the day but I like the production and arrangements


----------



## Gordom

7.5/10- A solid classic rock and roll sound.

I'm not even sure what the name of this song is so if anyone knows I'd appreciate if you'd share. You'll also be presented with a little population trivia opcorn (not to veer off topic but that's what's on the videography).


----------



## guitarmatt

5/10 not really into dance/electronica (which I think is what that is?)


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I only have their older stuff but that was pretty good.


----------



## Derailing

6/10 kinda sounds like it'd be on a Sonic the Hedgehog game


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6.5/10 not bad, nice voice


----------



## starsfreak

Not really my genre. 4/10


----------



## Derailing

8/10 I love me some Coldplay! =)


----------



## Alija Provokator

8/10 Very interesting and a good sound.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Derailing

7/10 she has a lovely voice...almost like P!nk's :3


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 The song reminds of another song but I can't think of it right now.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.75/10 Very good, I like the vocals almost mantric


----------



## Derailing

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad.


----------



## DisneyMisfit

It was ok, but not really my thing, 4/10

www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Derailing

9/10 normally i dont listen to songs like that, but i could relate to that song in particular.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Blue October! :heart


----------



## guitarmatt

8/10 not my kind of music, but that was good.

^Talk is one of my favorite Coldplay songs.


----------



## DisneyMisfit

5/10, not one of my favorite CP songs, but it was nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## cliffclavin




----------



## Derailing

5/10 retro-ish :3


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 One of my favorite songs of hers. :boogie


----------



## Alija Provokator

6/10


----------



## guitarmatt

6/10 not really my kind of music.


----------



## Trovador

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 for the above post. Not quite my thing but he has a nice voice. 

Since it didn't get rated I'm reposting it:


----------



## Trovador

Seems good to relax, but i think i'm not in the mood. 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Pretty nice, german ?


----------



## Derailing

7/10 i just got off work and i really needed that lol


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but that was pretty good. :duck








The Enemy Within said:


> 8.25/10 Pretty nice, german ?


Her Wiki says that she is Swedish.


----------



## cliffclavin




----------



## guitarmatt

9/10 sick song!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.

Posting again since it didn't get rated:






@cliffclavin, you're suppose to rate the video above you're post then post a song to be rated.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Good






RIP John Lennon and Jeff Porcaro(the drummer who played on that song)


----------



## StayTrueToYou

7/10


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx

ehhh not my type of music, sorry i rate it 2/10


----------



## starsfreak

Sounds good 6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Cool song.


----------



## JustRachel

7/10. Not to keen on her voice but I like the beat.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10 relaxing but I wish there was more of a climax in the song


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice beat.


----------



## Yer Blues

7/10 Nice voice.


----------



## Derailing

8/10 not bad


----------



## flagg lives

9/10 i've always liked that one!


----------



## DisneyMisfit

Not normally my style, but i kinda liked it, 5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love them! :banana


----------



## Derailing

10/10 my favorite Lana song!


----------



## Alija Provokator

6,5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10 their voices blend together perfectly


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10 not bad


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 This is only the 2nd song of hers that I thought was decent. :b


----------



## Derailing

5/10 didnt really connect with that song =(


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice and mellow, I like it.


----------



## Supernothing

7.5/10 I got a little scared when I read "screams". But i liked it, the piano is good






How do you insert youtube videos into here? Using the Youtube tags?


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but that was relaxing.


----------



## Heartbreaker

8/10 That was pretty cool


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

6/10 not really my thing, but it is a classic, and it sounds like it would make good bar music.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Sorry I'm not a fan of Deadmau5.


----------



## Derailing

8/10 really awesome sound! don't understand it but I can kinda feel its message


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love her voice! :boogie


----------



## Alija Provokator

8,5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Good stuff.

Different band from the post above, they just have the same name (both from Germany)


----------



## Aquisse

8 i liked man.

I seriously think this is soothing, but i'm weird, and probably stupid for posting this


----------



## Derailing

4/10 sounds kinda scary :afr


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

7/10, but I could see it getting better the more I listen to it.

Idk why, but this makes me so sad T_T





Is that tokyo hotel?


----------



## quewezance

*Awesome Song!*


----------



## Carcamo

5/10


----------



## creasy

7/10 i remember this song getting overplayed to hell and back but it's not entirely unwarranted. It's simplistic, empty and the hook comes way too early, but you still want to keep listening, for a little while anyway.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Odd song but I kind of liked it.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 solid song.  I enjoyed his voice too


----------



## flagg lives

6/10 not my style man but i could see how you like it


----------



## DisneyMisfit

I didn't like it that much, but 5/10 for the lyrics.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Derailing

7/10 I liked that song more than "We Can't Stop"


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## fredbloggs02




----------



## Toad Licker

^You're suppose to rate the video above then give us a video to rate. 

5/10 Sorry not my thing at all.

Reposted because it wasn't rated:


----------



## Alija Provokator

7,5/10


----------



## fredbloggs02

Toad Licker said:


> ^You're suppose to rate the video above then give us a video to rate.
> 
> 5/10 Sorry not my thing at all.
> 
> Reposted because it wasn't rated:


I know. I didn't feel like doing that.


----------



## DisneyMisfit

6/10

www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 One of my favorite new bands.








fredbloggs02 said:


> I know. I didn't feel like doing that.


It makes no sense to play a rate game and not rate but if you keep playing then don't rate my videos and I won't rate yours. :duck


----------



## Derailing

7/10 interesting to say the least, but her voice is sort of hauntingly captivating


----------



## RelinquishedHell

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Supernothing

7/10 gloomy, but nice


----------



## Supernothing

oops, that didnt work


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 I have this EW&F DVD, awesome band


----------



## Derailing

Hm it's blocked and I can't see it on youtube  so 0/10


----------



## creasy

7.5/10 I don't like his voice but everything else is pretty cool


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I really liked that. :duck


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10


----------



## starsfreak

Really good ! 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## starsfreak

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## starsfreak

Really calming. Like it  8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Oasis.


----------



## Derailing

3/10 sounds kinda average


----------



## dal user

4/10 i like the beat to it, something to get you up and moving.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was pretty good.


----------



## Aquisse

7 for the music/8 for her voice.


----------



## J220

7/10 I like the tune.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 I like the beat to that song, but I wish it had a different vocalist (preferably a smooth female voice) to make it more epic!


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 pretty good, I liked it


----------



## oskie

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 The song seems fine but I wasn't thrilled with the singers voice. :duck


----------



## Yer Blues

6/10 I think i hear some auto-tune in that song.


----------



## Thatguy55

7/10

Good cover.


----------



## Alija Provokator

6/10


----------



## Derailing

3/10 not quite my thing );


----------



## starsfreak

The xx  8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## dal user

4.5/10 i kind of like it, seems a bit trippy, something you'd listen to on a drive.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like his voice.


----------



## Derailing

8/10 i love it!


----------



## Alija Provokator

7,5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 I wasn't expecting to like that this much. Great voice.


----------



## Claudia87

8/10. I like the Beastie Boys and Billy Squire samples


----------



## creasy

7/10 i didn't like the chorus at first but in another state of mind it's alright


----------



## Yer Blues

5/10 Uh, nice costumes?


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my favorite songs of his.


----------



## Derailing

6/10 that was a pleasant song ^^


----------



## flagg lives

8/10 i liked it brother, might check out some other stuff by them


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Reminds me slightly of Oasis just this song at least.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. The females voice made the song. :duck


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10


----------



## Aquisse

6 I do like em, but that one's not their best.


----------



## Derailing

6/10 not bad


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was better than I thought it would be. :b


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## starsfreak

Not bad  7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great stuff.


----------



## Callum96

How exactly do I post a video? 

Sorry for the stupidity.


----------



## Aquisse

Callum96 said:


> How exactly do I post a video?
> 
> Sorry for the stupidity.


copy paste the youtube link and erase everything after the "=" so it's just letters, then go on advanced options or whatever and click the youtube thing at the top and it will come up as a vid


----------



## Derailing

Toad Licker said:


> 8.5/10 Great stuff.


7/10 i really liked watching that video


----------



## 141079

This video is not available in my country unfortunately.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## 141079

damn, not my kind of music...  5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Oh fine, be that way! :kma

8/10 That was pretty good, I haven't heard anything by Moby in a while.


----------



## Derailing

4/10 not my cup of tea but it was a soft sounding song


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 I like her voice but not my cup 'o tea either.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 pretty catchy rhythm


----------



## Alija Provokator

6,5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice beat.


----------



## Sad Larry

8.5/10


----------



## Derailing

9/10 I think I'm going to add that song to my mp3 player, loved it so much! :clap


----------



## Toad Licker

I loved Kerli's first cd but her second cd wasn't near as good. 6/10

Jen Foster's "I Didn't Just Kiss Her " a rebuttal to Katy Perry's "I Kissed a Girl"


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10 oooh her voice reminds me a little of Macy Gray! 





:boogie


----------



## Alija Provokator

3/10 That just didnt do it for me.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 The videos you post are nice but all of the singers sing pretty much the same. I know they're singing in a language that I don't understand but maybe they're all just in the same genre?


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

8/10 haunting but really good!


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad, I like her voice.


----------



## Yer Blues

7.5/10 Not bad.


----------



## Derailing

5/10 kinda groovy


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## starsfreak

Great voice  6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love this song. I also posted it on the last page. :kma


----------



## starsfreak

Toad Licker said:


> 9/10 I love this song. I also posted it on the last page. :kma


Really? I skipped to the last page immediately so I didn't see, sorry.


----------



## Toad Licker

^No Problem, it happens sometimes.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 All sounds pretty good except maybe the vocals. ^^;


----------



## alotofnotalk

8.5/10 - great song!


----------



## alotofnotalk

sorry for the last post -.-

8.5/10 - great song


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That was an odd song but then I like odd!


----------



## Derailing

5/10 cute video X3


----------



## Alija Provokator

6/10


----------



## Derailing

3/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

8/10


----------



## alotofnotalk

8/10 - nice, sounds like nickelback :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. :banana


----------



## Derailing

6/10 very cute song and her voice reminds me of colbie caillat


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good, I like his voice.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## guitarmatt

8/10 nice voice and groovy song.

This might be considered "emo," I don't really mind though. I saw them live and they were so full of energy it was great.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That was really good. :duck


----------



## guitarmatt

8/10 I like how dream-like and expansive it was. Made me feel like I was traveling in space.

This performance and audience in this is unreal. Wish I could be there in this concert.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 That was awesome! :evil


----------



## Alija Provokator

7,5/10 Nice and simple.


----------



## creasy

7/10 eh the beat was alright...it'd help if I knew what he was saying. Bonus points for rapping in a non-english language though, I find it amusing in a respectful way.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love 80's music!


----------



## Nefury

6/10


----------



## alotofnotalk

8/10 - nice!


----------



## 50piecesteve

7/10
This is my buddy's sisters band. Its Indie Rock. Spread the word. Get the Album "Home as In Houston" The Get Togethers:


----------



## Thatguy55

7/10, typically not a big fan of indie rock but I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Derailing

5/10 reminds me a little of green sleeves


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That was actually pretty darn good. :b


----------



## Yer Blues

7.5/10 yeah, that Kinks cover is different.


----------



## Derailing

8/10 i think his voice is pretty awesome


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Their new stuff can't come close to comparing to their old stuff, but I still like her voice or I'd have given it a lower rating. :kma


----------



## Yer Blues

7/10


----------



## Josh2323

7/10 reminds me of one of my ex's lol


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice, they sound like they could be an older band than they are.

Amy Whinehouses's god daughter:


----------



## Alija Provokator

7,5/10

Now, forget the original by Chamillionaire, this is the better version.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I loved that!


----------



## alotofnotalk

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Paper Samurai

8/10 - really good !

I posted this in another thread but heck, I really like this song at the moment:


----------



## HopesAnchor

9/10. That instrumental in the middle was awesome.


----------



## Derailing

9/10 i like their acoustic sound


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 pretty nice


----------



## Derailing

9/10 that's my 2nd fav song with her in it! (Best Friend is my first)


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice voice.


----------



## creasy

7.5/10 I thought I'd hate it until 50 seconds in, it got good after that


----------



## Derailing

3/10 couldn't really get into it


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I don't usually care for her music, there are a few songs of hers that I like and this is one of them. :b


----------



## Alija Provokator

7,5/10 A good song.

I am posting this song mianly because of the singer, because I admire him very much. The song starts at 1:02.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Derailing

7/10 :boogie:banana:evil


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty nice song.


----------



## Yer Blues

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I really liked that.

One of the cutest videos I've ever seen:


----------



## markwalters2

8.5/10 ... good sounds


----------



## AllToAll

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like her voice.


----------



## Mania

Toad Licker said:


> 8/10 I like her voice.


It triggered my misophonia... so a -infinity/10. Don't take it personally.


----------



## Toad Licker

^That's the worst score I've ever gotten. :kma

9/10 I love Alice in Chains! :duck






Edit: I just googled misophonia that must be hard to deal with.


----------



## Mania

Toad Licker said:


> ^That's the worst score I've ever gotten. :kma
> 
> 9/10 I love Alice in Chains! :duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I just googled misophonia that must be hard to deal with.


It is an absolute pain and I've been close to killing myself because of it.


----------



## Derailing

6/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

7/10


----------



## sliplikespace

6/10


----------



## 141079

8/10


----------



## starsfreak

Awesome  8.5/10


----------



## Gus954




----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 Sorry it's just not my thing at all.






@DanielFromGER Since you post didn't get rated. 8/10 pretty good.


----------



## Derailing

5/10 maybe it'll grow on me :S


----------



## markwalters2

7/10 ... good, but not my kind of music right now


----------



## sliplikespace

3/10 just not for me at all


----------



## Derailing

7/10 Short & sweet, love the "raw-ness" of the track (especially the vocals)


----------



## Alija Provokator

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love her unusual voice.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 i liked that =)


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 The music isn't quite my thing but she has a nice voice.


----------



## Derailing

8/10 oooooh now I really liked that =D


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice, I haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10 maybe a little too cute for me


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but it wasn't too bad either. :duck


----------



## alotofnotalk

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 It took me a bit to realize I'd heard this song before, it's been a while lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 It was ok but never really grabbed my attention in any way.


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Good tune


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10

Sorry. I'm a little enamored with Opeth right now.


----------



## Derailing

5/10 it sounds different :3


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Interesting song.


----------



## netherclaws

I'll give it 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love her voice.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 ooh I wasn't expecting to like it as much as I did!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

0/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 It got better the longer I listened to it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10


----------



## Josh2323

7.5/10 not bad


----------



## Derailing

7/10


----------



## alotofnotalk

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 It grew on me the longer I listened.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Very good, nice voice 






Watched The Boss concert live at Rock in Rio last weekend best concert ever


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love The Boss!


----------



## Derailing

8/10 not bad


----------



## Yer Blues

7/10


----------



## BigBlueMoon

8/10. The Police were an awesome band.


----------



## Nefury

was never a fan of supergrass.. 6/10


----------



## Aquisse

I was going to rate low but for some reason I kept listening... 5


----------



## uffie

jenna<3


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Aquisse

10... didnt expect you to post that! also thanks uffie for the rate


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Sorry not quite my thing. :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10

Not normally my thing, but this sounds great in my car with my subs.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing either but I can see why you'd play it in a car with a good music system. :duck


----------



## Derailing

6/10 i liked the animated video


----------



## The Enemy Within

4.5/10 Not bad but It sounds a lot like Blur to me...


----------



## BigBlueMoon

3/10. Never really liked that song.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## Magaly22

6/10


----------



## Derailing

3/10 it sounds like a pretty basic pop song


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

5/10


----------



## Derailing

5/10 good background music to listen to while doing something


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10 Classic. Reminds me of being an angry teenager.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song.


----------



## Derailing

4/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10

I normally don't like country, but this song is really chill.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't been into country for a while now but I still appreciate a good country song like that one. :b


----------



## Derailing

7/10 sounds pretty cool and different


----------



## The Enemy Within

4.5/10 She used to do better songs


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Groovy moldy oldie! 8)


----------



## Derailing

8/10 nice lyrics


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Toad Licker said:


> 8.5/10 I haven't been into country for a while now but I still appreciate a good country song like that one. :b


That song actually reminds of of better times when I had friends and a few cousins that I would hang out with. We would always drive up a dirt road on the edge of town that lead to a small hilltop where we would have bonfires.


----------



## creasy

Derailing said:


> WAVVES - Nine Is God


8.5/10 That is some killer ****. I liked that way more than I expected to.


----------



## sebastian1

7/10


----------



## Derailing

7/10 :evili liked that! too bad it was a demo with bad sound quality ):


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not quite my thing but that was pretty good.








RelinquishedHell said:


> That song actually reminds of of better times when I had friends and a few cousins that I would hang out with. We would always drive up a dirt road on the edge of town that lead to a small hilltop where we would have bonfires.


That sounds cool, I'd go camping everywhere with mine.


----------



## Alija Provokator

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I liked it, strange video though.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 that'd sound pretty chill to listen to while driving through the wilderness


----------



## 141079

6,5/10


----------



## BigBlueMoon

6/10. I couldn't understand it, but I still found it catchy.


----------



## uffie

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

6/10


----------



## creasy

7/10 nice but a little too long. maybe it would help if I understood the lyrics


----------



## Derailing

6/10 short & sweet and kinda nice


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Nice, i liked the keyboards


----------



## Gordom

8.0/10
1993- 20 years ago. Wow- I'm feeling old. 
The 1990's had some of the best dance/R&B music! "Mr Vain" wasn't one of my favorites back then but the more I've heard it in this century, the more I like it because it was so distinctly from that era and does have a good rhythm/sound to it.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Odd but good :yes



Gordom said:


> 1993- 20 years ago. Wow- I'm feeling old.
> The 1990's had some of the best dance/R&B music! "Mr Vain" wasn't one of my favorites back then but the more I've heard it in this century, the more I like it because it was so distinctly from that era and does have a good rhythm/sound to it.


I agree ! Brings me back a lot of GOOD memories...I grew as a kid listening to whatever was in the radio at the time (early 90's). Eurodance was huge back then. A lot of respect for the music...melodically very rich sounds. Eventually I change my style a bit (Classic Rock/Classic R&B)


----------



## Derailing

2/10 don't really like his voice sorry );


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Damn, listening to all of this great old music makes me feel old...


----------



## Derailing

6/10 aww it's a cute song n.n


----------



## DisneyMisfit

Pretty voice and unique sound, 6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty song.


----------



## Alija Provokator

7,5/10


----------



## uffie

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Certainly not ground breaking music but still not too bad either.


----------



## Derailing

5/10 groovy and a bit nice


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I used to watch that video when it first came out on MTV, that is back when MTV actually played music videos. :duck


----------



## Derailing

9/10 wow beautiful! definitely loving that song


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song.


----------



## enzo

7/10 Was the opening theme to a nice show that unfortunately got cancelled.


----------



## Alija Provokator

7,5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Sorry not quite my thing.


----------



## Derailing

4/10


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love The Stone Roses, it's too band they were such a short lived band.


----------



## Alija Provokator

8,5/10 The music especially was very good


----------



## Sad Larry

7/10


----------



## Derailing

2/10 i couldn't get into it


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Cool, vocals fits well


----------



## J220

8/10, quite like that.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I haven't heard Bon Jovi in a while.


----------



## Derailing

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Derailing

7/10 that was kinda relaxing and nice ^^


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love her voice.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

That was really nice  9/10

Katatonia gives me such eerie feelings that I can't describe. I'm loving them right now.


----------



## Durzo

8/10, katatonia are awesome, great post relinquished!

See what you think of some of the UK scene...


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I liked that.


----------



## Alija Provokator

5/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10 nice passionate voice :]


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 90's were awesome


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not as good as the last video of theirs you posted but still good. Ya I love 90's music!


----------



## Derailing

6/10 sounds different but i kinda liked it


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## netherclaws

Great! 8.5/10 :roll


----------



## creasy

8/10


----------



## Derailing

8/10 I was quite skeptical about liking the song at first, but it turned out pretty awesome =D


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Cute song and video.


----------



## dal user

3/10 not really my thing


----------



## Derailing

7/10 Ace song; I never really listened to Jay Rock's music, but it's pretty cool!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite mything but she sings it well. :kma


----------



## Arya481

9/10 Really nice and relaxing. I love it! <3


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Freakin' awesome!


----------



## Derailing

8/10 cool video and the song isn't bad!


----------



## starsfreak

Really cool  8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 What was up with the mermaid in drag?!?!?


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Lovely song


----------



## Derailing

6/10 I like her voice


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10 Not bad but their "Through Glass" song is still my favorite of theirs


----------



## starsfreak

Like it! 7.5/10






The video is a bit weird I know


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but not too bad either.


----------



## creasy

8/10 nice dreamy flow and interesting without being overly complex or too long. Good stuff


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

Edit : 7.5/10 I iniatially made the coment for the previous song, but yours Toad good song too but not "great" guitar


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Vocals fit in a funny way !


----------



## Derailing

3/10 sorry not my style but the the chanting in the end was kinda badass and main vocalist is really attractive


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love Def Leppard!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it! :duck


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## starsfreak

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## 141079

9/10!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Interesting song, I liked it.


----------



## Buerhle

8


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

6/10


----------



## Sad Larry

lolz 8/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

7,5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Derailing

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like her voice.


----------



## Gordom

8/10. I liked how the guitars just stand on their own without covering the sound with filler. They're very talented.


----------



## Yer Blues

7/10 probably will grow on me.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not too bad but being who he is he could do better. :kma


----------



## Derailing

7/10 nice! :]


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Gordom

7.5/10 Good guitar and background vocals but tragic story.






Does rain really bring people together? Really? This song reminds me of something that I'd hear in my dentist office when I was younger. And he'd hum as my mouth was jacked open... _MMMM Mmmmmmm Rain brings people together in the nicest kind of way.... MMMMMmmmmmmmm MMMmmmmmm.... Aren't you glad it rained today? Mmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmm_


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I could do without the screaming but other than that it was pretty good. :b


----------



## Derailing

8/10 woah.... the vocals reminds me of another band but i love the guitar :yes


----------



## dal user

5/10 its the kind of song to listen to on a long drive


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good, I really liked the chorus. :duck


----------



## MuckyMuck

Just not my cup of tea, 3/10.





The link if the video doesnt work;


----------



## MuckyMuck

Sorry, Toad Licker, i rated the song on top.
For yours, 7/10, not bad.
And now that ive learned how to embed videos:


----------



## creasy

8.5/10 so hot


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I know it was made to sound like an 80's song but I love 80's music!


----------



## starsfreak

Not really my thing, sorry :/ 4/10


----------



## 141079

7/10


----------



## Live

not my style ,but not bad either.But during the end that song drives me crazy I give 5 points /10


----------



## Alija Provokator

3/10


----------



## Derailing

5/10 not bad
(edit, the above rating was for Live's video)

@Alija Provokator - Cool video! but the song...did not really like so much
2/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

4/10


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Great. After their first record I didn't follow them but they're still good


----------



## Derailing

4.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not my thing but I like her unusual voice. :b


----------



## Aurellius




----------



## Aurellius

And the song before me posted by Toad Licker, 5/10. Not really my cup of tea, but it's not bad either


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Seriously, based on posts made on this forum this band should be ULTRA popular  Good tune


----------



## hammerfast




----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great song.


----------



## Yer Blues

7/10


----------



## ryancc

7/10, i like it but i dont love it


----------



## chowfunfan

8/10 it's relaxing


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 i really like their sound n.n


----------



## ryancc

hate the band, love the song. 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Kind of an odd song but I liked it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

6/10


----------



## chowfunfan

5/10 meh


----------



## Derailing

7/10 that was awfully short, but good


----------



## creasy

7/10 good but it didn't really grab me


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Funny clip

The Original, before Harry Nilson and Mariah Carey


----------



## Aurellius

7/10


----------



## Derailing

4/10 i liked the intro ^^


----------



## Aurellius

3/10, just not my cup of tea


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10


----------



## Aurellius

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 This band is hit and miss with me, sorry but this song is a miss. :duck


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Good


----------



## Quo Vadis

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I've never heard him sing before. Not only does he have girly looks he sings like a girl as well! :kma


----------



## Derailing

6/10 that was relaxing =]


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Kind of pop.Good one :yes


----------



## Yer Blues

7.5/10


----------



## Derailing

5/10 it's not bad


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Now that's what music is suppose to sound like! :boogie


----------



## Alija Provokator

7,5/10


----------



## creasy

8/10 i will never get tired of cheesy 80's metal


----------



## DisneyMisfit

Very odd, yet somehow relaxing lol 5/10


----------



## Buerhle

8.3 pretty cool. I like it.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Good tune, melody etc. I miss the energy/vibe they had. One of the best eletronic bands ever


----------



## angrychair

6/10


----------



## angrychair




----------



## angrychair




----------



## DisneyMisfit

The video didn't work for me :/ just a white square where it should be.


----------



## Quo Vadis

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

7,5/10


----------



## Derailing

6.5/10 kinda catchy!


----------



## The Enemy Within

5/10


----------



## Quo Vadis

8/10


----------



## Derailing

7/10


----------



## ryancc

8/10 heard the album the other day and liked it a lot


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Nefury

6/10


----------



## Derailing

5.5/10


----------



## DisneyMisfit

5.5/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

6/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Very good. Do you know the name of that style ? slightly reminds of something from my country.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

4/10


----------



## Emma91

7/10 great


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10 I'm a little stoned right now and that sounded abnormally good to me right now.


----------



## Emma91

8/10 awesome


----------



## sliplikespace

7/10


----------



## ryancc

7/10, dont like his voice much but the song was fine. good ending


----------



## Emma91

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10


----------



## Koichi

7/10 
I could imagine that over the end credits of an 80s movie so it gets some points for that.


----------



## Emma91

6.5/10


----------



## ryancc

7/10 heard it a million times


----------



## Emma91

7.5/10


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

6/10 Haven't listened to Muse since Black Holes and I'm not too keen on the new direction. Too poppy and bland.

One of my favourite tracks on the new Danny Brown album...


----------



## ryancc

10/10 I LOVE DB and PR


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love Laura Marling.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

3/10 - not to my taste at all I'm afraid

Good solo effort from Hot Chip's Joe Goddard featuring Mara Carlyle's singing cadaver...


----------



## Aquisse

it wasn't really original. 3


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Cool


----------



## dal user

4/10 its okay, would listen to again.


----------



## ryancc

5/10, don't like the production at all


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Interesting


----------



## Matt K

6/10. Not really my taste, but it's not a bad song by any means.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10 Nice vocals


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great stuff. :duck


----------



## Derailing

3.5/10





i like this cover of a basic Rihanna song lol


----------



## ryancc

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

7/10 Nice. Reminds me of some of Amanda Palmer's stuff.


----------



## Derailing

2.5/10 not really my thing, but i kinda liked the eerie vibe in the background.


----------



## Tokztero

8/10. Very relaxing song.


----------



## Alija Provokator

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice, I really like her voice.


----------



## Derailing

4.5/10 interesting song xD


----------



## ryancc

8/10, probably one of the best Washed Out songs i have heard


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Derailing

8/10 i wasn't expecting to like it as much as I did =D


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quite mt thing.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 really liked that! might love it after a few more plays


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10 Nice video, I like the name


----------



## Callum96

3/10 Not my thing, seems unnaturally jumpy.

Good quality headphones are imperative:


----------



## ryancc

10/10 fav song off the EP


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Lovely voice.


----------



## Heartbreaker

8/10 nice


----------



## Cedolin

Haha catchy song 7/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

10/10 Great taste in music


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10


----------



## ryancc

ooo 4/10 not really digging that at all


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Sorry not my thing at all. :duck


----------



## Callum96

6/10 - Groovy little tune


----------



## dal user

1/10 not my thing really


----------



## Derailing

5.5/10 Chill beat


----------



## Alija Provokator

7,5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## 141079

8/10  
www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2tUnJEei3o


----------



## MyChi

FoX123 said:


> 8/10
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2tUnJEei3o


Pretty soft song  7/10 for its genre!


----------



## kittyxbabe

6/10 not bad at all


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Neat guitar work


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10


----------



## Derailing

6.5/10 not their best song, but it's decent


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 If the guy would've shut up and let Nelly sing alone I'd have scored it higher. :kma


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8.10 nice song. great chorus


----------



## RelinquishedHell

0/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

6,5/10


----------



## Paper Samurai

Alija Provokator said:


>


A bit too heavily produced for my liking, but quite catchy - a solid 6.5/10.


----------



## ryancc

2/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

5/10


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10


----------



## Derailing

6.5/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

2/10 Just really not my thing man.



Yer Blues said:


> 8/10


Love that song!

Have you heard the Opeth cover? Mikael Åkerfeldt sings it beautifully.


----------



## Yer Blues

> Have you heard the Opeth cover? Mikael Åkerfeldt sings it beautifully.


No I haven't till now. Nicely done cover.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice moldy oldie. :duck


----------



## Yer Blues

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Part of brain liked it and part of it hated it, I'll rate it while they fight it out.


----------



## Heartbreaker

5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.75/10 Bawsome


----------



## L Etranger

6.5/10 - Not bad but not particularly my favourite kind of music


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Bravo pour cette ! I love prog, great keyboard/acoustics guitar






_And the first Moths of summer
suicidal came._


----------



## L Etranger

7/10


----------



## Derailing

7/10 that was soothing


----------



## Sad Larry

8/10


----------



## Live

4/10 kinda boring


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

9/10 Killer soundtrack!


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Whoops, concurrent post with Toad Licker there. The 9 was for the Kill Bill track but coincidentally I think I'll give a 9 to that beautiful Lhasa track too, especially with that wonderful Winnie the Pooh on acid animation to accompany it.


----------



## Idontgetit

6/10 trippy mann


----------



## Derailing

8/10 i heard that song before on an old video game (I think it was Tony Hawk)


----------



## Heartbreaker

9/10 That was cool






Be sure to listen to it all, especially the solo towards to end, beautiful :3


----------



## Alija Provokator

9,5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Interesting song, I like the guitar tone


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

4/10 I like Chevelle, just not this song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 One of my favorite songs of theirs.


----------



## Heartbreaker

Well that was soothing 8/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 I like the jazzy parts


----------



## Yer Blues

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 It seems that I like one cd of theirs and all others are good to decent.


----------



## Nefury

9/10 one of my favourites from CW.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Cool


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome song. :boogie


----------



## 141079

8/10 not bad


----------



## Idontgetit

7/10


----------



## dal user

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 The musc was decent but the lyrics left a lot to be desired. :b


----------



## Aquisse

that was nice  7

edit: saw someone had already posted mbv on this page..


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Cool, the lyrics also


----------



## midnightson

8.5/10


----------



## midnightson

oops...


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 i like the ambient-style


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Heartbreaker

That was okay 6/10

Here's the *SHORTEST SONG EVAR RECORDED*. If you don't believe me, google it and see for yourself.


----------



## Alija Provokator

10/10 That was perfect!


----------



## Derailing

2/10 the song didn't really interest me


----------



## Idontgetit

7/10 mellow song!


----------



## 141079

3/10 :/


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Heartbreaker

7.5/10


----------



## Derailing

7/10 i've never really been a fan of them but that was a cool song =)


----------



## Idontgetit

5/10, random farting noises lol


----------



## Heartbreaker

8/10 Love it lol. Even though I'm not into hip-hop, that song was in GTA San Andreas. Ah.. those days...


----------



## Idontgetit

8/10 love the guitar


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 I remember listening to Small Faces years ago


----------



## Idontgetit

7/10 reminds me of Genesis a little..


----------



## Heartbreaker

9/10 Love The Doors


----------



## Princu

The voice of the vocalist is so melodic


----------



## uffie

2/10


----------



## Derailing

4.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Idontgetit

6.5/10


----------



## Koichi

9/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Nice one !


----------



## Heartbreaker

7.5/10 Nice


----------



## The Enemy Within

9.5/10 Classic, only one missing Roger Waters


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song.


----------



## The Islander

Very catchy, and I like the language. 8/10






(How can you get the video to show directly in the thread, not having to click a link to open it? I thought it was the YouTube-tag button but it didn't work.)


----------



## Idontgetit

5/10, not my cup o tea. Check under the FAQ how to post videos ^


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Interesting


----------



## Idontgetit

8/10 classic


----------



## Derailing

5/10 it's not bad, but I probably wouldn't give it a second listen


----------



## The Islander

Nice calm electronic sound. Might need to listen a few more times to love it, but for now 7/10


----------



## Idontgetit

7/10, nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not one of their best but still a good song. :duck


----------



## The Islander

Omg that's nice, I have to download it to my mp3 now  9.5/10


----------



## midnightson

8/10


----------



## The Islander

Beautiful performance, but didn't like the song itself that much. 6/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice


----------



## Idontgetit

7/10, I love Rush


----------



## The Islander

Nice guitar playing, 7.5/10


----------



## iNeedYourAdvice

7/10 I Hate flutes in metal songs lol


----------



## Nefury

7/10


----------



## The Islander

Not my style, didn't like that much 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## The Islander

I like HIM, but hadn't heard this song before. 8/10


----------



## Derailing

5/10 it wasn't terrible (the bit at 3:13 was pretty epic), 
but it wasn't really my thing


----------



## Idontgetit

7/10 nice very good voice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't heard that song in a long time.


----------



## BigBlueMoon

9.5/10. Amazing song. Even better considering I was actually going to post a trip hop song of my own.

Oh well, here you go!


----------



## The Islander

Good stuff, 7.5/10


----------



## MuckyMuck

3/10, just dont enjoy that type of music at all.


----------



## regardless

7/10 I like electronic songs with lyrics


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love her voice! :duck


----------



## The Islander

Very catchy, 9/10. His voice reminds me of James Blunt.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 He doesn't have the greatest voice but I still liked the song. :b


----------



## Derailing

8/10 i really liked her voice, plus the simplistic style of the song


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Sorry but he needs to find a new job. :kma


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 reminds me of Coldplay (which is a good thing  )


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 I like her


----------



## The Islander

Makes me wanna dance  6/10


----------



## Idontgetit

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great old song.


----------



## Heartbreaker

5.5/10


----------



## Idontgetit

8.5/10 love the eagles


----------



## Derailing

4/10


----------



## The Islander

Awesome, I love this type of acoustic music, 9/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Good song, and a nice voice too


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10 haven't heard that song in awhile.


----------



## The Islander

My kind of music, 8.5/10


----------



## Heartbreaker

7/10

Everyone is entitled to their own taste, but if you don't like this masterpiece, I'm going to hunt you down and kick you in the nuts...


----------



## Alija Provokator

10/10 Never heard it before, but I loved it!


----------



## The Islander

It's ok, 5/10


----------



## Derailing

The video is not available in my country ;(


----------



## FUBAR

Sorry. Not into Britney Spears teen pop. I'll give it a 6 because of its production. 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Too many of the same old rap cliche lyrics, I couldn't listen to it for hardly a minute.


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 pleasant song and interesting video music video


----------



## The Islander

I've heard most Lady Gaga songs but this one was new, loved it. 9/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 late 90's sound, no mistake about that !


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 **** Yes! :boogie

I saw these guys the year before your video in an outdoor concert that included them and 3 other big name bands, it was 104 degrees that day but it was a fun concert. =]


----------



## Idontgetit

6/10 was never a metal guy


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10 Good, but I prefer their later stuff...

@Toad Licker : Damn, you're luck ! . Saw them in 2006, almost a cover band...still good overall


----------



## Toad Licker

Hehe. =]

8/10 He has an interesting voice.


----------



## Derailing

5/10 i kinda liked the video XD but the song not so much


----------



## Koichi

9/53


----------



## Idontgetit

6/10 good voice


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Never knew who sang this one, I would guess Seals & Crofts...good one !


----------



## HilarityEnsues

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Rush but this song only good compared to their other collection of songs..

G1VVFfOnYQ


----------



## The Islander

The video doesn't work :/


----------



## randomperson

7/10


----------



## The Islander

Me likey, 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love them.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Very poppy, it's okay not bad. 7/10

Now she is a bada*s


----------



## Idontgetit

6.5/10


----------



## nataliej

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love this band. :duck


----------



## The Islander

Very upbeat, I like it  8.5/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10 it's alright but "man who can be moved" is my all time fav from them


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## 141079

9/10!


----------



## Derailing

The video is not available in my country..


----------



## Live

3/10 too sad


----------



## Heartbreaker

6/10 Not my cup of tea.

*If you can't be bothered listening to the whole song, you should skip to 2:50 and start listening from that point onwards.*


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Doesn't bother me at all , great band...


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

9/10 nice 8)


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 The guitar work in this video is just simply freakin' flawless, love it! :b


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## The Islander

6.5/10, good voice


----------



## Idontgetit

8/10 good song


----------



## The Islander

Ok, 6/10


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 that used to be my favorite B.o.B. song back in high school lol


----------



## Gordom

3/10. I'm just not fond of Lady Gaga.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Cute Song! :duck


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5 Cool


----------



## Idontgetit

8.5/10

This goes out to SAS


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Those guys can sing...


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome song. :boogie


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10


----------



## The Islander

Good sound, 8/10


----------



## midnightson

8/10


----------



## Idontgetit

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## Alija Provokator

6/10


----------



## dal user

2.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

2/10 He says the N word 4 times in under a minute, WTF? :duck


----------



## Hilla

8.5/10 very nice song, indeed


----------



## Tokztero

6/10.


----------



## AndyD1

5/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

2/10


----------



## 141079

6/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Good


----------



## The Enemy Within

10/10 Bawsome !


----------



## The Islander

3/10, didn't know what TV-show that was, reminds me of the 90's


----------



## Idontgetit

1/10 not much thought went into the lyrics and sounds like any other mainstream pop **** in general


----------



## Derailing

4/10 Good song...horrible cover


----------



## Princu

Soundtrack to my life..


----------



## Idontgetit

6/10 I much prefer their older stuff


----------



## The Islander

7.5/10, nice


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## 141079

8/10


----------



## sebastian1

8/10 pretty lil song






If you end up liking this I've got more good Queen stuff on my SAS blog


----------



## 141079

9/10


----------



## dal user

4/10


----------



## uffie

5/10 not really my thing


----------



## Derailing

6.5/10 sounds chill but I don't feel too thrilled about the whole being drunk theme..


----------



## RelinquishedHell

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## 141079

7.5/10 not bad


----------



## Alija Provokator

7/10


----------



## midnightson

6.5/10 those synths are weird and sound out of place. I really like the chorus though.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## Idontgetit

7/10


----------



## uffie

1/10

if this gets under a 10/10, im sorry but you're wrong


----------



## Idontgetit

1/10, whine whine


----------



## Derailing

8/10 that was surprisingly good


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Good, some dynamics on it too


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad.


----------



## 141079

7/10


----------



## Idontgetit

6/10


----------



## Derailing

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Not quite my thing but I like her voice. 8/10


----------



## The Islander

Chill song, 6.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Nice Pop song, I heard it somewhere before...


----------



## Derailing

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Same as yesterday, Not quite my thing but I like her voice. 8/10


----------



## midnightson

5.5/10 Boring to me but not bad


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 that was unusually entrancing. I loved the guitar in that song


----------



## The Islander

Interesting sound, 7/10


----------



## 141079

I've always loved her voice.. 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. :boogie


----------



## Derailing

6/10 Man I wish I knew how to play guitar like that


----------



## midnightson

8.5/10 awesome vocals, awesome rhythm. surprisingly good.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 didn't do much for me

I'm only putting this back up because I realized the other ones sound quality wasn't the same. Some parts were lower than the other distorting the sound quality, also the msuci was slightly different


----------



## RelinquishedHell

2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## midnightson

6.5/10 I can't stand him, but I do like the chorus of that song.


----------



## Derailing

1/10 Way too dull for me I'm afriaid


----------



## RelinquishedHell

1/10 Sorry, it's just really not my thing at all.


----------



## The Islander

(Edit:listened to wrong one first)

Catchy and soothing, 6.5/10


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

(EDIT_ (I listened to the wrong one!)
6/10- I'm not really into _wrap_, but I don't mind Eminem too much sometimes, and the message of the song is admirable, and some decent lyrics.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Derailing

Edit: voted on wrong song..

6.5/10 she reminds me a little bit of the lead singer from the band, "The Good Natured"


----------



## Heartbreaker

3/10 Not my cup of tea.


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 I love Rainbow, kind of unusual tune for them


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 it's a interesting song, and I found myself dancing to it lol


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## midnightson

6/10 I liked his voice and the twangy guitar, but I found it boring overall


----------



## midnightson

Derailing said:


> 1/10 Way too dull for me I'm afriaid


You know, I'm not trying to be an *** or anything, and I realize everyone's rating scale is different, but giving a song a 1/10 is kinda ****ed up. That's saying it's one of the worst musical compositions you've ever heard. If you had said that I wouldn't really care, but a 1/10 just because it's "dull" doesn't make any sense. Generally 5/10 is considered average or "it doesn't do anything for me".


----------



## Derailing

midnightson said:


> You know, I'm not trying to be an *** or anything, and I realize everyone's rating scale is different, but giving a song a 1/10 is kinda ****ed up. That's saying it's one of the worst musical compositions you've ever heard. If you had said that I wouldn't really care, but a 1/10 just because it's "dull" doesn't make any sense. Generally 5/10 is considered average or "it doesn't do anything for me".


Not trying to be rude but there's no need to get so sensitive over a simple forum game. Dull = lacking interest or excitement....which is why I rated it like so. There's been many times where I've posted a song that got rated 1/10 (or even completely ignored) yet I don't quote back to disagree against their opinion.

Anyways, 5/10 to the previous song.


----------



## midnightson

Derailing said:


> Not trying to be rude but there's no need to get so sensitive over a simple forum game. Dull = lacking interest or excitement....which is why I rated it like so. There's been many times where I've posted a song that got rated 1/10 (or even completely ignored) yet I don't quote back to argue against their opinion.


It's not about me. It's annoying every time I see it. It's the same as when people go on metacritic and rate a game 1/10 because of some stupid little complaint or when people automatically call a Micael Bay film "the worst movie ever".

If a song you find dull is a 1/10, what's something you _really_ hate?


----------



## Derailing

midnightson said:


> It's not about me. It's annoying every time I see it. It's the same as when people go on metacritic and rate a game 1/10 because of some stupid little complaint or when people automatically call a Micael Bay film "the worst movie ever".
> 
> If a song you find dull is a 1/10, what's something you _really_ hate?


Songs I really hate would most likely be rated 0/10 (or -1000/10 if I wanna be an *******)
Not everyone will rate a movie, game, or song the same way...sigh please let's not derail this thread any further since it's one of my favorite threads on this website. Ultimately, people have the right to their own opinion.


----------



## midnightson

Derailing said:


> sigh please let's not derail this thread any further


C'mon dude, you at least gotta live up to your name lol



Derailing said:


> since it's one of my favorite threads on this website.


As it is mine, which is why it gets on my nerves when I see people in here who seem like they don't have a passion for music.

You're right though, it's no place for an argument.


----------



## midnightson

Anyway...

8.5/10 not much to say, one of the most iconic songs of the 90's and for good reason


----------



## The Islander

It's ok, not my thing so much 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10 kinda dull for me but their was some good parts I liked


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10


----------



## avoidobot3000

3/10 Derivative music for dads.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 it made me laugh


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but I like her voice. :duck


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Good one


----------



## The Islander

Guite good, I think I've hear that song before, 6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love Nightwish. 

A Beatles cover song:


----------



## Tinydancer20

8/10 interesting I like the voice


----------



## Derailing

10/10! :boogie Love her & love that song


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Islander

Haha that was epic, It's gonna be playing in my head for days now  9.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

5/10 there were several parts where I thought she was going to have a catchy melody but then she suddenly takes a different turn completely different from where I thought she was going to go which was kind of annoying and unfortunately the turns she did make weren't exactly as pleasing to my ear as much as the melody I thought she was going for. .


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Entertaining


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 nice, though I liked the very beginning the best tho.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 Juicy J saved that entire song!!


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 My favorite from Maroon 5


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I haven't heard that song in years.

A cover of The Charlie Daniels Band:


----------



## Dave UK

5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 At first, I didn't like that song but now I kinda love it lol


----------



## oku

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty song.


----------



## Derailing

4/10 not really my thing


----------



## RelinquishedHell

1/10


----------



## oku

7/10 Great lyrics


----------



## Idontgetit

uhh


----------



## mattiemoocow

8/10, really love that song, check out Gabrielle Aplin's cover of it, so calming.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like his voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bump

A comedy duo:


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Garfunkel & Oates, good name


----------



## The Islander

Pretty good, 6.5/10


----------



## midnightson

7/10 didn't like his voice. it was enjoyable otherwise


----------



## mattiemoocow

6/10 not my style ^-^


----------



## Derailing

6/10


----------



## mattiemoocow

5/10 cause i rly don't like john mayer or katy perry but she's pretty and pleasant to look at ._.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10 Sounds a bit like NIN


----------



## Derailing

3/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10


----------



## Idontgetit

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 It grew on me the longer I listened to it. :duck


----------



## mattiemoocow

7/10 arcade fire is pretty cool


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10


----------



## mattiemoocow

7/10 makes me feel like i'm on drugs but not in a particularly bad way


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10 Not normally my thing, but it just sounded right for the moment for some reason.


----------



## Derailing

1/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

^Don't be playa hatin'
5/10


----------



## midnightson

6.5/10 honestly i feel like i could have written that it was so simple. good voice though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7.572512.23/10


----------



## The Islander

That was pretty unique and simple, I like it 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6/10


----------



## Derailing

7/10


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

6/10 not really my style but it had some catchy hooks here and there.

Videos not the best put together.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Cool song, the video was cooler. 

Gangstagrass mixes hip hop/rap with bluegrass for a very interesting sound:


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.75/10 Great !

Now some Synth/Rock:


----------



## The Islander

EDIT: I rated the wrong one.

6.5/10. I like that kind of old school synth mixed with electronic guitar, sounds good.


----------



## mattiemoocow

6/10 *dances* OwO


----------



## The Islander

9.75/10. Awesome, I just have to dance to this all night long


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Cool, I like the guitar parts


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## mattiemoocow

5/10 it's not my thing at all ;~;






(watch the video OwO)


----------



## Derailing

9/10 that song is extremely depressing, but I love Kodaline!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6/10 Decent song, but I hear it on the radio too much.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice vocal harmonies


----------



## mattiemoocow

hmm 6/10 it's not my type but it was fun :3


----------



## crystaltears

7/10 I used to listen to this song


----------



## uffie

5/10

One of my favorite songs ever.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I liked the way it started out but I didn't care for the change in the middle so much.


----------



## mattiemoocow

6/10, interesting d:


----------



## AndyD1

9/10 - Beautiful song really liked it


----------



## mattiemoocow

7/10 :3


----------



## MyChi

Well, that was beautiful  7/10!

For those who don't like screams, at least listen from 2:26:


----------



## mattiemoocow

I don't like screams, I quite liked the clean vocals. 8/10






(the pics in this video are like super disturbing just listen to the song .__.)


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Cool


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## mattiemoocow

7/10, calming


----------



## The Islander

8/10, I love the way the song builds up.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Awesome song! :boogie


----------



## mattiemoocow

7/10 not my type but it was kinda cute :3


----------



## Derailing

6.5/10 nice version of the song.


----------



## Tokztero

4/10.


----------



## mattiemoocow

8/10, chaotic and pretty


----------



## uffie

5/10


----------



## mattiemoocow

8/10 !!!! me likeeee


----------



## sebastian1

8/10 nice groove


----------



## Derailing

4/10 not really my thing, but cute lyrics


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Cute song.


----------



## mattiemoocow

7/10 funky OwO


----------



## Thedood

6/10 - Not too bad, but not exactly my cup of tea.


----------



## Derailing

5.5/10 i liked the drums


----------



## The Islander

That was entertaining, 7/10


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

8/10 I'm not a big fan of theirs but it's a good song. Very catchy chorus.


----------



## mattiemoocow

6/10 OwO


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10 Great vocals.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

8/10 chilled out song.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6/10

Here is something a little different. This is a video I took of a homeless guy playing "Tangerine" by Led Zeppelin. Completely serious.


----------



## mattiemoocow

haha 10/10 for him ^-^


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

9/10 Love the voice


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Derailing

6/10


----------



## mattiemoocow

4/10 e_e


----------



## AndyD1

9/10, shall be adding to my itunes later really enjoyed it


----------



## mattiemoocow

8/10 i like the lyrics OwO


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

8/10 love the melody


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 nice and calm, lovely song


----------



## The Islander

5/10. It was ok, I didn't care for the melody that much. The video was interesting.


----------



## midnightson

7/10


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

7/10 Clint's a talented guy.


----------



## midnightson

6/10 eh nothing about it stood out, just generic rock.


----------



## Derailing

6.5/10 kinda catchy


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quite my thing but the music wasn't too bad.


----------



## Derailing

5.5/10 I found some parts to be soothing


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## mattiemoocow

6/10 o3o


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad.


----------



## The Islander

Edit: I rated the wrong one first.

7/10, calming.


----------



## Thedood

7/10


----------



## mattiemoocow

7/10 peaceful OwO


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10 Good, I used to listen to that music style

Karate Kid


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Good stuff.


----------



## mattiemoocow

8/10 that was interesting OwO


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 has a bit of funk, mixed with electronic. I like it!


----------



## mattiemoocow

7/10 fun :3


----------



## RelinquishedHell

4/10 I appreciate her great voice, but it's just not my thing.


----------



## Derailing

2.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I loved that! :banana


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Cool song.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bump


----------



## Derailing

4.5/10


----------



## thelonelysound

Derailing said:


> 4.5/10


8/10. Yeah Yeah Yeahs are amazing.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice, I haven't heard them in a while. 

A John Denver cover:


----------



## mattiemoocow

5/10 not my thing


----------



## thelonelysound

mattiemoocow said:


> 5/10 not my thing


i swear i listened. not bad. not going to assign a rating since it's not my thing. if I were a few years younger and female like you, who knows.





:boogie


----------



## avoidobot3000

7/10 ok song from their good album.


----------



## The Enemy Within

4.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

It wasn't available in my country but I found a video of it on youtube, I liked it 8/10.


----------



## AndyD1

9/10 really nice song and lovely voice


----------



## The Islander

Awesome, 8.5/10


----------



## thelonelysound

The Islander said:


> Awesome, 8.5/10


not my cup of tea.


----------



## The Islander

I like it, 7/10


----------



## Derailing

5/10 not really my thing


----------



## RelinquishedHell

4/10


----------



## mattiemoocow

7/10 :3


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Now that's what music is suppose to sound like!


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

4/10 kinda sounded like a poor mans evanescence.


----------



## thelonelysound

The Islander said:


> I like it, 7/10


not for me. When I was 12, though, I loved that shiit.

favorite song of year not by Atoms For Peace. see them live in a month:boogie





p.s. why does everyone on this forum love post-grunge?


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 I really like that band


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10 because that music video was funny.


----------



## a degree of freedom

8.5/10. I really like that song.


----------



## The Islander

9/10. I love her voice and the synth melody.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Islander

8/10, soulful song.


----------



## mattiemoocow

3/10, everything about that song and video is like the opposite of what i enjoy LOL


----------



## The Islander

7/10, nice song.


----------



## MuckyMuck

7/10 Nice driving song.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Great voice, also outstanding arrangements


----------



## The Islander

Edit: Rated the wrong one first.

6.5/10, nice, I recognized it from Friends.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 that was kinda cool =)


----------



## uffie

2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice, I liked it.


----------



## thelonelysound

Toad Licker said:


> 8.5/10 Very nice, I liked it.


9/10. dj jazzy jeff. spectacular. rating isn't better because it isn't anything new. still great and worth a listen.





:boogie ****ing classic.


----------



## Derailing

6/10 wasn't that bad  . kinda different that my usual taste though


----------



## a degree of freedom

9/10. It's beautiful.


----------



## thelonelysound

antireconciler said:


> 9/10. It's beautiful.


at least a 7/10. love Scandinavia.






I'm going to give up if 
1) this gets less than a 7 and
2) someone replies with a post-grunge track


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10

I hope you guys like Prog-metal. Gotta listen to it all the way through as it's not repetitive.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Damn nice, I'll have to check them out now!


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 I liked that

moves like jagger, the SLOW version


----------



## MuckyMuck

Hahaha, that was wierd but damn it was hypnotically cool.
7/10


----------



## Derailing

6.5/10 i like it. sounds kinda calm


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## HeavyweightSoul

6/10


----------



## Heartbreaker

6.5/10 Good, but not really my cup of tea.


----------



## cat001

6.5/10 Not quite my thing but it's ok


----------



## HeavyweightSoul

5/10 too old skool for me


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Good song. :boogie


----------



## HeavyweightSoul

7.8/10


----------



## Idontgetit

6/10


----------



## Derailing

7/10 I really liked the vocals in the beginning, but halfway into it the pace changed and then it just dragged on :afr


----------



## lithocardium

5/10 : Really really far from the music I listen to, but it did have some interesting things happening musically. I couldn't quite catch the lyrics that well from that type of singing.


----------



## The Lost Key

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 The lyrics weren't spectacular but overall it's a great song. :kma


----------



## Derailing

7/10





(sorry for the quality)


----------



## dal user

5/10 dont really like lady gaga but the beat to the song is good.


----------



## LolaViola

^^
Dude can flow. I liked it. 8/10.

I think this group is AMAZING. No, scratch that. ETHEREAL.


----------



## Alija Provokator

5/10


----------



## The Lost Key

8/10


----------



## thelonelysound

The Lost Key said:


> 8/10


8+/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## The Islander

8.5/10. Keeps playing in my head for a while


----------



## radisto

7/10


----------



## MuckyMuck

5/10


----------



## The Islander

Nice calm song, 7.5/10


----------



## MuckyMuck

7/10
The picture, the name, everything about that image made me think "Im gonna hate this". Well first off, the chainsaw at the start made me choke on my drink with laughter, but secondly, the song was actually very good.


----------



## The Islander

Yeah, I'm not a big fan of the image either. But I love almost all their songs!

And for your song I give 7.5/10, I love this type of instrumental music.


----------



## MuckyMuck

7/10
Maybe a bit too fast for me, but still, i cant resist that old school type of dance music.
Heres one that i really loved back in the day, when hay was hay.


----------



## The Islander

8/10, I also used to love that song!  Good to hear it again.

Okay one more dance song:


----------



## MuckyMuck

8/10
Oh how dance has declined over the years.
Now a change in genre, this song hits too close to home though.


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10 I like the lyrics


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not one of his best songs but still pretty good. :duck

A Guns N' Roses Cover, Fergie can rock!


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Pretty good


----------



## thelonelysound

MuckyMuck said:


> 7/10
> Maybe a bit too fast for me, but still, i cant resist that old school type of dance music.
> Heres one that i really loved back in the day, when hay was hay.


sorry this isn't about the last song/

dude...that song has blown my mind since I first heard it over a decade ago...moreso the one they played on US radio "I'll fly with you."


----------



## LolaViola

^^
I didn't love it, but I didn't hate it. 6/10.

This is one of my favorite tracks. Fastlane by The Internet. It's soooo chill.


----------



## The Islander

6/10. I thought the melody was only ok, but I enjoyed the calmness of the song.


----------



## Derailing

5.5/10 Not really my thing but it reminds me of Halloween lol


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Good song.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10 Good taste. I like that song. Very inspirational.


----------



## HeavyweightSoul

8/10


----------



## modernwarrior

7.5/10
Hall & Oates - Bebop drop


----------



## The Islander

7/10, catchy chorus!


----------



## Derailing

9.5/10 Love them so much!!! Great song too!


----------



## The Islander

8.5/10, so good!

A Michael Jackson-cover:


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome cover! :banana


----------



## The Islander

8/10, great, and the part starting at 2:45 was epic


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it.


----------



## The Islander

7.5/10, quite a good song!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## The Islander

9/10, wonderful!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Beautiful song. It's too bad that they have to look for yet another new lead singer...


----------



## The Islander

9.5/10. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Derailing

3/10 I don't really like Eminem that much (but the video was a bit interesting)


----------



## Ricardomg93

2/10, not my style and the lyrics are "meh"


----------



## Derailing

9/10 London Grammar are an amazing group! Love that song too.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I like her voice but I've never been a big fan of her music.


----------



## midnightson

8/10 Loved the synths. the guitar riff was also simple but combined it made it hypnotic. I didn't understand most the vocals but that added to an otherwordly charm I liked about it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10. Very nice!


----------



## DisneyMisfit

It was alright. 4/10.


----------



## MuckyMuck

6/10 Not bad.

This song on high volume always cheers me up:


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Regarding movie scores, I like orchestral music. Good one


----------



## apx24

7/10
Nice guitar playing, great rhythm and a great voice! Which country is this band from? I tried googling them but I couldn't find much.

I have some cheesy early 1970s pop for you. This song was re-released in the UK in 2005 for charity and was the best selling single for that year


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice moldy oldie. 8)


----------



## Derailing

6.5/10 cool song to drive around listening too


----------



## The Islander

8.5/10, great song. Songs with violins never fail to impress me


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I love the girls voice but the guy not so much. :duck


----------



## The Islander

7.5/10, I like the calm guitar sound, and her voice is cool


----------



## googleamiable

6/10


----------



## MuckyMuck

7/10 Very nice indeed.

One of my favorites:


----------



## googleamiable

8/10 nice, keeping that piano vibe going. BTW to islander, her song 'Shelter' is really good.


----------



## The Islander

7/10, nice, chill song. Yes I love "Shelter" too


----------



## MuckyMuck

8/10 Gotta love Little Talks, always reminds me of this for some reason:


----------



## googleamiable

7/10 enjoyed it


----------



## MuckyMuck

8.5/10 Loved it.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Derailing

6.5/10


----------



## mattiemoocow

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love her voice. :boogie

A Lady Gaga cover:


----------



## Derailing

8/10 wow, not bad. she was great!


----------



## googleamiable

8/10 cuz even tho i'm not into trance or dance music, if i was i'd like that, since i liked it abit anyway


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## starsfreak

6.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 not bad,


----------



## MuckyMuck

-14/10 Hate that type of music.


----------



## Paper Samurai

MuckyMuck said:


>


The trailer that went with it was epic - the music is a 9/10 from me.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Paper Samurai said:


> The trailer that went with it was epic - the music is a 9/10 from me.


That trailer was very good, nothing like the actual game though which was a shame.

7/10
Thats the sort of song that when i hear it first, i love it. Then everyone is playing it and i end up hating it.

From my favorite soundtrack:


----------



## Tokztero

6/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Cool vocal stereo effects, I was listening with headphones on


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Idontgetit

5/10 not my taste


----------



## mattiemoocow

"this video does not exist" error


----------



## The Islander

6.5/10, I like his voice. The song was ok.


----------



## Idontgetit

7/10 nicee


----------



## The Islander

8/10, very nice pop mix!


----------



## Idontgetit

7/10 not a huge of 2chainz though


----------



## midnightson

7/10 nice synthy beat though nothing special, neither were the lyrics.


----------



## The Islander

7/10, very unique and relaxing song and video. Reminds me of binaural beats, I can imagine listening to this while meditating.


----------



## MuckyMuck

5.5/10 so-so

Listened to nothing else but College thru 2013:


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 that sounded perfect for this moment. Calm, relaxing, pleasant....just what I needed.


----------



## MuckyMuck

7.5/10 Something about that song, very catchy.

Oh how i had a crush on this beautiful woman:


----------



## Idontgetit

Relaxing, good voice 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice!


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Really good, superb intro


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 It kind of grew on me the longer I listened, good song. :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell

5/10


----------



## Idontgetit

7/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10 Nice & simple song


----------



## RelinquishedHell

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome song! :evil


----------



## Idontgetit

7/10 nice song but a bit repetitive


----------



## dal user

5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I haven't heard them in a while.

Brittany Murphy:


----------



## MuckyMuck

7/10 Ah, i remember that song.

This song really picks up about halfway thru:


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't heard that song in a long time.


----------



## Shadow2009

ADDICTED to this song!!


----------



## The Islander

8/10, nice!


----------



## Derailing

9.5/10 i love that song! I was actually listening to that yesterday at work


----------



## MuckyMuck

2/10 Just not my cup of tea.

A song from my childhood:


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10 not my cup of tea unfortunately, it kinda bored me a bit.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Some things about the song I liked and some that I didn't. :duck

Since it doesn't look like it got rated earlier today:


----------



## mattiemoocow

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 He needs to find a new job, rap isn't his thing.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Derailing

5.5/10


----------



## radisto

8/10


----------



## lacrimossa

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but it wasn't too bad. 

This is an interest cover of a Cyndi Lauper song:


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 it was alright


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## mattiemoocow

6/10 :3


----------



## The Enemy Within

9.75/10 Love her, she's one of a kind. Coyote is my favorite track


----------



## Derailing

7/10

(this is one of the very few kpop songs that I love)


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

3/10 sry but the whole "boy band" thing is kinda corny to me.


----------



## Limmy

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> 3/10 sry but the whole "boy band" thing is kinda corny to me.


8/10






#TYBG


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8.5/10 hilarious


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That song reminded me a bit of Kreayshawn. :duck


----------



## starsfreak

8.5/10 Damn good! 






I'm sooo curious about what you guys will say about that haha


----------



## Derailing

I think I heard a duck somewhere in that song LOL! It was very interesting and I caught myself nodding to the bead so...8.5/10


----------



## midnightson

8/10 Strong 80's vibe, terrific vocals. Great stuff


----------



## Elad

9/10 to me.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice and mellow, I like it.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Toad Licker said:


> 7.5/10 That song reminded me a bit of Kreayshawn. :duck


lol how?


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 not bad


----------



## The Islander

6/10, quite funny song and ok melody.


----------



## Derailing

3/10 I really wanted to like that song, but something about his voice was kinda "blah"


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not my thing but I did like her voice.








InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> lol how?


In the way she sings that song. She doesn't sound exactly like Kreayshawn but there is a resemblance imo.


----------



## MuckyMuck

7.5/10 very '_sitting back on a summers evening while a cool breeze blows the curtain thru the open window_', so it is.

Now for some gigi:


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That was pretty good.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7.5/10 I kinda liked that


----------



## Derailing

8/10 lol she was cute and it had me laughing at some parts


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not my thing at all but that was odd enough to like, I like odd. :duck


----------



## The Islander

8.5/10, nice! Especially the whistling and the trumpets were great


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10


----------



## The Islander

8/10, pretty unique song. The first couple of minutes reminds me of Avatar for some reason


----------



## MuckyMuck

5.5/10 Not really my shindiggery.


----------



## The Islander

5.5/10, not really my kind of music, but there were still some parts I liked about that song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Indica! 

This is a sad song if you listen to the lyrics at the end of the song:


----------



## MuckyMuck

7/10 Yeah, that ending does take a sad turn alright, god damn father!

One of my favorite songs from my favorite artist:


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 not normally my kind of music, but I liked that


----------



## mattiemoocow

7/10 :3


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice tune.

Some Folk Metal for you, Masha "Scream" can do clean vocals as well as Growls:


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 I enjoyed the instruments


----------



## Elad

7/10 yes have had better






8/10 would smash again


----------



## Derailing

7/10 both songs were pleasant


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 I'm not sure what they were trying to do there but it wasn't pleasant on the ears. :b

Jada Pinkett Smith and her band:


----------



## The Islander

8/10, I like it. And the video was creepy in a good way 

I love this Roxette+Eminem remix:


----------



## Idontgetit

7.5/10


----------



## The Islander

10/10, my favourite Eminem song with an amazing live performance! The piano fits the song perfectly.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not quite my thing but I really like her voice.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8/10 I like her voice and the instrumentals, I just wish she'd hit more notes.


----------



## radisto

9/10


----------



## Derailing

8/10 pretty good, but not quite as perfect as her "Teenage Dream" material


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10


----------



## Freyja

4/10 There's no denying Clapton's talent, but that's a bland song from a bland album. And the choir is cheesy and annoying.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 My favorite version is from Alchemy but still a classic


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Fantastic!


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Great voice


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 You're posting great videos today. :kma


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Islander

8.5/10, lots of twists and turns in that song, which was awesome:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.

For Sting's 60th Birthday.


----------



## Derailing

8/10 OMG Iron Man can sing!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Short but sweet. :duck



Derailing said:


> 8/10 OMG Iron Man can sing!


I was just as shocked when I saw that video last night. He has a hell of a voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## starsfreak

not my thing. 5.5/10


----------



## Derailing

7/10 i like the energy/vibe of the song


----------



## radisto

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad.

Solo song by Melanie C from the Spice Girls:


----------



## Derailing

6/10 lovely voice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Odd lyrics but I like her voice.


----------



## steelmyhead

8/10
Full album isn't out yet, but if it's more of the same, I'll probably pick it up.


----------



## The Islander

5.5/10, very special song, but I'd probably have to listen to it more times to really like it.


----------



## Derailing

9/10 one of my favorite Nelly Furtado songs! Loved that album "Loose" a lot


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I like her voice but I'm not a big fan of that type of music.


----------



## Farandaway674

8 put of 10 always liked Killswitch Engine


----------



## Farandaway674




----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome song, too bad it's so short. :b


----------



## MrKappa

7 or 8 or 9 or 10 - depending on how I feel


----------



## Derailing

5/10 not really my thing


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I was expecting some silly song but that was pretty damn good. :duck


----------



## midnightson

7.5/10 the melody was soothing and kinda catchy, her vocals okay but not noteworthy.


----------



## Derailing

6.5/10 that song sounded twisted, but in a very good way


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8./10 nice voice


----------



## The Islander

9/10, very catchy, she has a great voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 The song has a great vibe to it! 8)


----------



## sebastian1

6/10 I didn't really like her voice


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 i like the epic intro!


----------



## MuckyMuck

6.5/10 Funky!


----------



## LolaViola

^^
10/10. I love me some Coldplay. In my eyes, they can do no wrong.


----------



## MuckyMuck

7/10 Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice moldy oldie!


----------



## MuckyMuck

7.5/10 Love me some R.E.M.

Love the lyrics of this one:


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

5/10


----------



## The Islander

5/10, it was ok, but the melody was too repetitive for my taste.


----------



## Derailing

8/10 sounds a lot like Britney Spears' song "Crazy" but I liked it lol


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10

Jack White (The White Stripes), from his first solo album:


----------



## Unable to change

7/10.
Song has a good vibe.






Was having a really hard when I found this song. It resonated with me in a special way.


----------



## MuckyMuck

7/10 Actually liked it, didnt think i would.

I remember after my last day in school i listened to this and nearly burst out crying, didnt listen to it for years afterwards, cant say why.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not to bad.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

6/10


----------



## Unable to change

6/10 not bad

Not sure how to post vid I'm on a crappy tablet atm.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

6/10 Hopsin goes hard.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Islander

7.5/10, beautiful voice!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

5/10. It sounds German.


----------



## The Islander

3/10, very soothing, I almost fell asleep  Would be great for lucid dreamind and meditation. But as an actual song, I didn't like it.


----------



## Magnus

4/10, she hardly stands out in the sea of middling pop singers.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Islander

7.5/10, nice song, the lyrics were scary in a good way


----------



## Juha1039

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good song.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

6/10


----------



## HollaFlower

5/10


----------



## Derailing

8/10 nice n chill. loved the keyboard


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 I usually like odd but that broke my odd-o-meter. :duck


----------



## estse

8/10 - Twas good for most of it.

Here, listen to this whole thing:


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

2/10 I'm not going to listen to the whole thing. The music was slow and depressing.

This song literally changed my life when I was high.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 most was okay, but Juicy J killed it as usual!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## MuckyMuck

6.5/10 Relaxing, but almost too nice, if that makes sense, its like a song you'd hear at mass or maybe i just went to weird masses as a kid.

I love this song and the video chosen goes well with it:


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

6/10 It's ok.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 It was alright but the lyrics weren't great imo. 

Recorded when Shannon was only 13 years old and yes she is playing guitar. The song is a tribute to Robert Johnson & Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Idontgetit

5/10 not my cup o' tea


----------



## Alija Provokator

8/10


----------



## Derailing

4/10 not really my kind of music


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Derailing

8/10 cool and catchy c:


----------



## The Enemy Within

5.75/10 I know she can create some great music, but not this one


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I remember when that video came out on MTV, seems like so long ago. It's still a great song and video though.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

6/10


----------



## Derailing

9/10 wow surprisingly awesome song!  loved the quickness of the flow & it kinda reminded me of Twista


----------



## Juha1039

5/10. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad.


----------



## The Islander

9.5/10, wonderful! I knew already from the piano in the beginning that it's gonna be awesome


----------



## Derailing

5/10 not really a big fan of him but the song was so-so


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

6/10 Not bad. A little slow, but awesome trippy video.


----------



## MuckyMuck

1/10 I think me and you, Serotonin, have the complete opposite taste in music, which is cool.

From one of my favorite movies:


----------



## Tokztero

6/10.


----------



## Owl-99

4/10


----------



## londonguy202

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my favorite songs of theirs. :banana


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

It ok. 6/10


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 wonderful song, but horribly overplayed


----------



## betrayedninja

9/10 never heard of them before but I really like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Not bad 7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 I like theme/lyrics


----------



## Derailing

6/10 it had nice chill vibes


----------



## The Islander

7.5/10, interesting song, I like it 

My favourite song, loving it even more now that I've seen the video:


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Good one


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love 80's music, but then I did grow up during those times! 

This is a cute song, it might be too cutesy for some.


----------



## Derailing

5.5/10 odd song lol


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Very good, so far so good with Arctic Monkeys home run !


----------



## Juha1039

8/10 Really liked that one.


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 that song brings me some old memories. :'[


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10

For the ones who have broken families :


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I've always loved his voice. I come from 3 broken families and am myself broken! 

Ben Moody of Evanescence, This is his other band that he founded after a good solo career.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

5/10


----------



## ShatteredGlass

6/10


----------



## oku

7/10


----------



## apx24

6/10


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 I had to stop it at :30, already too many cliché rap lyrics came out of his mouth to finish listening. :duck


----------



## apx24

5/10 not a bad track but not really my genre of music.

Queen attempting R&B music


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

5/10


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice and mellow, I like it.


----------



## EverythingWBA

6/10 It's really not my kind of music but I liked some of the lyrics and I loved the piano music.

P!nk-Family Portrait


----------



## Tokztero

7/10. My friend loves that song.

You will probably hate it.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Not my kind of music. 4/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That had an interesting sound to it.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 looks like she has painful cramps lol


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 That was freakin' awesome, I loved it!


----------



## LetsBeReal

Awesome thread idea Defoe

10/10 (who else is writing songs like this that should really go unheard)

This is real ****. A voice for the wilderness (as we consider it).


----------



## Derailing

7/10 chorus was kinda catchy


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice voice.


----------



## Magnus

3/10


----------



## The Islander

7/10, pretty good!


----------



## Derailing

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## drNYster

7/10


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

7/10


----------



## IveGotToast

6/10


----------



## Derailing

7/10 at first I was like "wtf" but then I started to love the little banjo


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Good song.

From the O Brother, Where Art Thou? soundtrack.


----------



## czersalad19

1/10 - Didn't like it

"Beautiful Life" - Armin


----------



## googleamiable

0/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad.


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 groovy song, plus the singer is kinda cute :"3


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not quite my thing but I liked it's beat. :boogie


----------



## The Islander

9/10, I've always loved that song and this is a beautiful version of it. Some parts sounded especially good sung by her.


----------



## midnightson

7/10 I liked her voice, playful and pleasant. The instrumentals were good but generic sounding. I liked it more when the guitar kicked in and the outro.


----------



## Derailing

7/10


----------



## apx24

5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 I never heard that song before, I'm not so familiar with Elton's early material, he has/had a great band


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Damn I haven't heard them in a long time.


----------



## IveGotToast

7/11


----------



## L Etranger

7/10


----------



## apx24

8/10
un tres bon morceau!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

7/10


----------



## Magnus

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Derailing

8/10 love Mr. Flowers' music


----------



## The Islander

9/10, groovy Gaga:boogie

Lovely cover song:


----------



## MuckyMuck

8.5/10 Wonderful!


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love her voice! :duck

Death Cab for Cutie cover:


----------



## The Islander

8/10, lovely voice and calm song.


----------



## MuckyMuck

7.5/10 Not bad, not bad at all.

The only song ive come across with Avicii is this remix, try not tap your fingers or feet when the main theme kicks in, i dare you:


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 i really liked some parts of that song


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Really good, catchy


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 You like the type of music that I grew up listening to! :b


----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Yep Can't help it 

8.5 Very good


----------



## MuckyMuck

7/10 Very easy to listen to.

Grew up listening to this guy, such a wonderful songwriter:


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 The lyrics aren't great but the music itself isn't too bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bump


----------



## The Islander

6/10, nicely haunting melody and voice.


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 I love Cascada! :boogie


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I really liked that song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Derailing

6.5/10 nice, i really liked the last couple of verses


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was very interesting, I like it. :hyper

Gin wrote "Hallelujah" as a teenager, a tribute to her father who died of cancer a few years earlier. Her sister entered the song in the US-based International Songwriting Competition in 2004, and Wigmore beat 11,000 songwriting aspirants from 77 countries to become the youngest and only unsigned Grand Prize winner in the history of the competition.


----------



## IveGotToast

6/10 Good lyrics. She has a very unique voice, I'll give her that, but I don't like it.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 I've heard of BoC before but never listened to their material before. Sounds trippy, but in a good kind of way


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

3/10. I didn't like it at all.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Parts of the song was pretty good the rest was filled with too many same old rap cliché lyrics.


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 not bad. the guitar was pretty badass


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

Eh. 6/10


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

Hmm for some reason the vid won't show. Here's the url then:


----------



## Derailing

8/10 solid song  never heard of that band before


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I've never heard her before. I like her voice but her music isn't quite my thing.


----------



## MyChi

She can definitely sing. However, not really my kind of music. I'll give it a 7/10!


----------



## midnightson

7.5/10 it would have been better if they dropped the tired hardcore vocals


----------



## bonemealzambia

6/10 That was rather pleasant, but not interesting enough to be 5 minutes long.





I'm addicted to this group.


----------



## Derailing

9/10 love the beat, vocals, and overall song!!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That's probably the best song I've heard from her in a while. Though I don't listen to her music since I'm not a big fan of pop music.


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Great


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 You know I love 80's music!


----------



## Derailing

5.5/10 she has a lovely voice, but not my thing


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad, now pass that damn thing my way!


----------



## Buerhle

8.4


----------



## Derailing

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Islander

7/10, pretty good


----------



## midnightson

7.5/10 her voice is spellbinding


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it.


----------



## Buerhle

8.7
I like ed s.

song I'm addicted to:


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

10. Great song, AZ smashes it with Nas .


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice. 8)


----------



## AndyD1

7/10 Not bad


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I really liked his voice.


----------



## Derailing

8/10 i liked that  that's a good song to listen to at night


----------



## Minkiro

6/10 Not bad, but not for me.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## The Islander

7/10, not bad at all.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That was very interesting.


----------



## midnightson

8/10 that's a perfect song to listen to while cruising down the road in the summer at one o'clock in the morning


----------



## Derailing

5/10 not really my kind of music


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That was very mellow, so much so I'd call that music to go to sleep by. :b


----------



## midnightson

5.5/10 I hated his (that was a guy right?) voice. The chorus was...okay.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Nice ballad, I didnt like the playing too much (I miss some "feeling" on drums).


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I didn't care for what they did with the music but overall it's a good song.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 chill song; it reminds me of fun times I've had with friends


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Good one


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Toad Licker said:


> 7.5/10 That was very mellow, so much so I'd call that music to go to sleep by. :b


I actually do listen to Mogwai to help me sleep lol

8/10


----------



## 161

7/10


----------



## midnightson

4/10 Not a fan of death metal, especially that indistinguishable wall of sound stuff


----------



## Derailing

6.5/10 i think i've heard that song once before..


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Ta-Ku was decent.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

It's ok. 6/10


----------



## Derailing

9/10 good song


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Daughter! 8)


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10  Great


----------



## midnightson

8/10 only Zappa could sing about his balls and make it sound brilliant


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love the mild haunting sound of the song. 

In honor of Bob Casale who passed away yesterday, Devo's guitarist . R.I.P


----------



## starsfreak

6.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

Toad Licker said:


> In honor of Bob Casale who passed away yesterday, Devo's guitarist . R.I.P


RIP, one of the greats from the "New Wave" era

7/10 Good

When *NERDS* ruled the world


----------



## Toad Licker

^Yes he was. I hate seeing so many of the celebrities I grew up being entertained by passing away. :?

8.5/10 I like that song better than the one that I posted earlier. :duck


----------



## MuckyMuck

7/10 A nice driving song on a summers day.

Obsessed with this song lately:


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6/10


----------



## Derailing

8/10


----------



## villadb

9/10 AM is a great album, their best since their debut definitely






Sorry can never work out how to embed videos, first 7 and a half minutes is the main song


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. :hyper


----------



## Derailing

7/10 solid song


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Parts of the song was great and other parts were difficult to listen to.


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 cool song


----------



## Toad Licker

8//10 Nice voice.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Good one


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I haven't heard their must in a long time, I've always liked his voice.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 calm song maybe i'll love it after a couple more plays


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.25/10 Nice voice, good arrangments


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10 not one of my favorites but not bad.


----------



## Derailing

2.5/10 Not a big fan of Lamar, and that song kinda annoys me lol


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 She has an awesome voice! :banana


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10


----------



## MuckyMuck

6.5/10 Not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice moldy oldie. 

An acoustic version of this Staind song.


----------



## MuckyMuck

7.5/10 Enjoyed that.


----------



## midnightson

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Sorry I couldn't finish listening to whatever that was suppose to be. :kma


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Derailing

7/10 that was a bit depressing lol but good song


----------



## The Islander

8/10, Broken Bells is great, so was the song  And the video is interesting.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very interesting song, I like it.


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 the lead singer looks like Keanu Reeves! O.O but great vocals


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I've liked her ever since I saw her in Good Times, I love her smile.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't heard them in a long time but that was very good, I love Maynard James Keenan voice!


----------



## Derailing

5/10 the vocals sounded too filtered for me to be able to enjoy the wonderful instrumental


----------



## The Islander

6.5/10, quite good but for me it didn't really have any "hook" that would make it stand out.


----------



## midnightson

7/10 As a stand alone song nothing impressed me but I liked the use of the music box


----------



## 0Blythe

8/10 Pretty interesting song, I liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Lovely song. 

Some southern rock.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Toad Licker said:


> 8.5/10 I haven't heard them in a long time but that was very good, I love Maynard James Keenan voice!


Me too. It's so creepy and angry sounding. I'm actually going to my first Tool concert in a few weeks.


----------



## The Enemy Within

^^8/10 Pretty good, it has some nice guitar parts


----------



## Derailing

6/10 he had a good voice but the song was not my cup of tea


----------



## BigBlueMoon

RelinquishedHell said:


> Me too. It's so creepy and angry sounding. I'm actually going to my first Tool concert in a few weeks.


I cannot properly articulate how BADLY I want them to come out with a new album. Tool is ****ing fantastic. I'm super envious of you.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10








RelinquishedHell said:


> Me too. It's so creepy and angry sounding. I'm actually going to my first Tool concert in a few weeks.


 Cool. I haven't been to a concert in too long now. Enjoy the concert! :duck


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 I like it


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love classic rock so much!


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.25/10 Mixed emotions, but overall good one


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6/10 I really don't like Creed, but that wasn't that bad


----------



## The Islander

7.5/10, hypnotizing guitar riffs O_O Reminded me of Tool, very nice!


----------



## Derailing

6/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice, I like it.


----------



## 0Blythe

8.5/10 Really nice song, I like her voice.


----------



## MuckyMuck

7/10 Nice background rhythm


----------



## The Islander

9.5/10, heavenly music :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad.


----------



## MuckyMuck

7/10 Not bad, not bad at all.

One of my favorites:


----------



## RelinquishedHell

^Video's not available in Americaland.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

4/10


----------



## Derailing

7/10 it was a chill track


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6/10

Here's one of my local bands. Have some respect, bruh.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

8.5/10 that was pleasant (that was for Devocean, I'll listen to the one above me and rate it soon)

6/10 for the Gotye song






I'd recommend watching the video too, it's great.


----------



## kjwkjw

ok song 5/10, good video.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not my kind of music but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## NVU

8.5/10 Sounded Nirvana esque to me (love Nirvana), loved the guitar solo too.


----------



## bonemealzambia

9/10 aww yeah


----------



## 0Blythe

9/10 Awesome song.


----------



## Farandaway674

Love Interpol, 9/10


----------



## bonemealzambia

9/10 i love it. i wish i could lay in the woods with a certain someone and play the guitar while she sings that song





turn the bass up and play this song loud


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## bonemealzambia

8/10 that rocked
but dude, you killed the 9/10 streak! how could you?





epic hip-hop


----------



## Barette

9/10 fun


----------



## Derailing

10/10 Love Sky and that song!!


----------



## Toad Licker

For INNA: 8/10 Not quite my thing but she has a nice voice.








bonemealzambia said:


> 8/10 that rocked
> but dude, you killed the 9/10 streak! how could you?


My Bad, but then no one sent me a memo! :kma


----------



## bonemealzambia

7/10 i like it, but i don't like the sound of children singing, lol :/


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Great band, always moving forward. This song has a nice Jazzy/Flamenco influence on it IMO

Remembering the great flamenco guitarist Paco de Lucia music, who died this past week :


----------



## tennislover84

7/10

It's not the kind of music I'd listen to myself, but I can really appreciate the talent on display there. I wish I could play guitar like that.





As a tribute to a recent forum thread.  He has many talents.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

^Seagal is a fake and a pathological liar 2/10


----------



## sebastian1

5/10 I don't hate it, but it's not really my kind of stuff

Not to say that this is either


----------



## BeyondOsiris

2/10 that reeaallyyy wasn't my thing lol


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 I never listened to an entire Aphex Twin song before. Wasn't too bad


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75 Chilling song


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 From a chilling song to a chill song, I like it. 

The Jugtown Pirates are an up and coming psychedelic rock/bluegrass band which they label as "DIRTY GRASS".


----------



## Gordom

8.5/10- I like this!  I'm hearing some Celtic influence in this song. And I typically strongly dislike bluegrass (mainly because of the vocals), but this sounded good.

Okay. I have no clue as to why I was looking up Wendy's training videos on Youtube but this one sticks with me. I like what one of the comments said (it sounds like something "Chef" on South Park would sing):


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Jivin' ! Nice Bass lines too


----------



## BeyondOsiris

5.5/10 that song never really did anything for me


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 Sounds a little bit like Washed Out.  Love it


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not my thing but I did like the chorus or I'd have scored it lower. :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell

5/10


----------



## Maryanne1986

RelinquishedHell said:


> 5/10


7/10 not something i could listen to loads of but i think i would defo explore this genre of music

sorry, cant post direct links up


----------



## RelinquishedHell

^I was never really into it until I started hanging out with beach bums lol.

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I just found that group a few weeks ago, I like their mellow reggae sound. :boogie


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6.5/10 not my favorite style of music, but that guy has a good voice


----------



## LolaViola

7/10. Very nice. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Maryanne1986

awesome 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10 i liked the instrumentation, but the vocals not so much


----------



## Maryanne1986

7/10





 (sorry couldnt resist lol)


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Teenager on a saturday evening/night...I miss that too


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I've always liked his voice. I need to listen to them more often but I have so much music it's difficult to get to everyone.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Tibble

6/10, I didn't really like her voice, but the video was entertaining xD


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. :banana


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10 I love prog-metal.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Best song I heard from them so far

http://val.fm/new-york-minute-don-henley-mp3/


----------



## Derailing

8/10 not normally my thing, but the song was good overall


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Islander

9/10, just my kind of music.


----------



## MuckyMuck

6.5/10 I have a love/hate thing with her.


----------



## Barette

1/10 Sorry, i hate MCR


----------



## MuckyMuck

7.5/10 Something hypnotizing about that song, i liked it.
_(I dont even know other MCR songs, but i like that song)_


----------



## Toad Licker

For James Blunt: 9/10 Awesome song, I loved it. :duck


----------



## MuckyMuck

7.5/10 Such a mental song, like something from gta or south park, loved it though.


----------



## Barette

10/10 I love that song


----------



## Nefury

i don't know if i like that song or really really hate it.. going halfsies 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Good song.


----------



## KaoJ

Toad Licker said:


> 8/10 Good song.


Bad quality but a decent song, 7/10


----------



## MuckyMuck

6/10 Not a fan of that type of music but that wasnt so bad.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

MuckyMuck said:


> 6/10 Not a fan of that type of music but that wasnt so bad.


I'm not into those soft, synthesized, ballad type songs but her voice was decent. 5/10


----------



## bonemealzambia

7/10 aw yeah, groovy. great singer. --up until that chorus. i hate the chorus. but everything else is great

i'm in love with this song:




the video is quite unsettling though


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Pretty good


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Damn nice, I love his voice.


----------



## MuckyMuck

6.5/10 Not bad, not a fan of the singing but liked the tune. _(edited for Toad Lickers song above)_


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.75/10 Dont know much, but great songs I heard so far from TVOTR


----------



## MuckyMuck

8/10 I thought i drank too much, but no, awesome video and song.


----------



## sebastian1

9/10 I loved the melody


----------



## RelinquishedHell

10/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 The drummer really stands out for me...but the whole damn band good


----------



## will22

5/10
Love that 80s synth sound
The, "I'm winning", lyrical section over melancholic chords got annoying to me fast.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10

Arkona is a Pagan/Folk metal band. Maria "Masha Scream" Arkhipova can sing the harsh vocals equally well as the clean vocals.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That was one hella long instrumental, not too bad.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Islander

7/10, kind of mystical song and video, quite good!

I absolutely love this song and this performance with the new singer:


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 She has a great voice, I can't wait for a new cd! :boogie


----------



## Derailing

6/10 the end was hauntingly beautiful


----------



## BeyondOsiris

9/10 that was amazing, some of the vocal samples reminded me a lot of Burial's work


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## sebastian1

7.5/10 I think I liked the visuals more than the song


----------



## Toad Licker

^Yeah they're some pretty Estonian girls. :b

10/10 I love Guns N' Roses!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Symphonic metal fan as of late?

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

^I go through phases where I'll post a certain genre for a while then switch to another one as I like most types of music.

9/10 I love Everclear, they're from my city. 

Zombie Christmas anyone?


----------



## BeyondOsiris

4/10 might get a higher score during the christmas season, but the song itself was a big meh for me


----------



## 0Blythe

9/10 Really nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice moldy oldie. 8)


----------



## The Islander

7.5/10, cool! Lovely guitar melody ^^


----------



## Derailing

9.5/10 Holy ****balls that was amazing! It reminds me of Eric Prydz' style but with some nice 90s styled vocals thrown in there


----------



## The Islander

Yeah, I just heard the song for the first time today and was sold right away 

I'll give your song 9/10, very nice bass melody and catchy chorus! Real summer song.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 The kid's Na Na Na was annoying but other than that the song itself wasn't too bad. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Islander

7.5, nice, reminded me of Gwen Stefani a little


----------



## Toad Licker

^Tiffany goes back to the 80's so she's a little bit ahead of Gwen's time. This song was put out in 2000 so by then she had changed her sound, of course. 

8/10 I really like their music but I hate the band as it seems that they are lying about why they are dismissing their female lead singers. :?


----------



## The Islander

8/10, that was pretty awesome! The drum roll at around 2:44 was a nice touch ^^ I love that kind of little details in songs.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 They're one of my favorite bands from the 90's. :clap


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_6.




_


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10

The 3rd and the mortal. The band was a source of inspiration for many other bands worldwide, among them Nightwish and The Gathering.


----------



## The Islander

8/10, beautiful, I can definitely hear the Nightwish sound


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like a few Irish bands. If you like Flogging Molly you should check out The Tossers, they're a great Irish band.

Kari Rueslatten was the lead singer of The 3rd and the Mortal, the band I posted this morning. This is off her latest solo cd.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

4/10 Just not my thing.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Alice in Chains, even their newer stuff.


----------



## Derailing

6/10 not too bad


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I think I like the song a bit better than her voice. :shock


----------



## starsfreak

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4.5/10 Sorry that was not my thing at all and hard on the ears. :duck


----------



## dal user

1/10 it hurt my ears, sorry.


----------



## Toad Licker

^It's ok I'll forgive you this one time, but just this one time! 

7.5/10 Not too bad, I liked their sound.


----------



## FortuneAndFame

MadeinLithuania said:


> _6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I liked this.


----------



## FortuneAndFame

Rich91 said:


> 1/10 it hurt my ears, sorry.


This was good, I like rap music. Plus I agree, the music video posted by the member before was awful.


----------



## Toad Licker

A Fiona Apple cover.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 I never heard the original made by Fiona Apple but I liked the looseness of the band on this one


----------



## Absolution

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I was expecting yelling with the band name but I really liked their mellow sound, I'll have to check them out now.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 My favorite song of theirs. :kma


----------



## dal user

1/10 not really my thing


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 It was ok in parts but mostly not that great.



Rich91 said:


> 1/10 not really my thing


Of course not. You need to expand your musical tastes. :kma


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Juha1039

I didn't like that one. 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love classic rock! 








Juha1039 said:


> I didn't like that one. 5/10


 Of course not. You're too busy enjoying great classic rock like The Who, I see how you are! :kma


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10 Kinda cool. Reminded me of Otep at first.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love good old 80's rock. I know this was put out in the early 90's but there is nothing 90's about it. :clap


----------



## Wulfgar

I mostly like the part at 5:24 minutes


----------



## BeyondOsiris

10/10 one of my favorite songs of all time


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't heard anything by Bush in a while now.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10 I normally find screamo to be pretty repulsive, but that was alright.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Another band I haven't heard in a long time, though I did grow up listening to this one.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

5.5/10 wasn't much of a fan of the vocals but I did like the music


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Cool song, I liked it. :hyper


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10 I really liked that.


----------



## extremly

7/10

Not bad but I think at the moment I'm not feeling this type of music (has to do with my mood) but overall not bad.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.75/10 Great


----------



## Derailing

6.5/10 had to give it a couple of listens but it's not too bad


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad though the people in the video were more talented!


----------



## 0Blythe

8.75/10 yay for Karen Elson.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice sound, I like it.


----------



## tarkz

I like it 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice, she has a lovely voice.


----------



## Derailing

3/10 Sorry, not really my thing.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Derailing

8/10 nice vibes from that song


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 It was pretty decent.


----------



## The Enemy Within

9.25/10 It wasn't available in my region, but I checked an alternative source...really bawsome 

Now some old stuff, I really like some Moodies songs I don't know why but I like it :


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 That's an oldie that if I've heard before I can't remember but I loved it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wulfgar

6.8/10 not bad at all...for some reason it kind of reminds me of a more blue grass version of Days of the New....KIND of.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Days of the New. I wish they'd have put out more than 3 albums since supposedly they are still active.


----------



## Toad Licker

:um


----------



## Toad Licker

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker

Sully Erna (Lead singer of Godsmack). This is from his solo cd:


----------



## BigBlueMoon

I don't know where the last song is so I'll just put in mine:


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice, that's a real toe tapper. :evil


----------



## Toad Licker

If you like Alice in Chains you should like this group.


----------



## lunarc

6/10 
Not a bad song.

I love this song.


----------



## Wulfgar

5.8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Groovy song. 8)


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 You know a lot of obscure bands pal


----------



## Toad Licker

It's funny. I looked on the wiki for this song and it was originally written for Roy Orbison who recorded it in '87 but it wasn't released until '92, 3 years after Cyndi Lauper had already made it a hit song essentially making Roy's version a cover of his own song! :lol

Therefore: 9/10 Great cover song.

Yes that is a guy singing this song. He might actually be prettier than Boy George was back in the 80's. :eek








The Enemy Within said:


> You know a lot of obscure bands pal


Thanks, I try not to post many mainstream bands in this thread. I also have over 1,700 cd's on my pc which helps.


----------



## Sgt Pepper

6/10 not really my style, but a pretty cool song.






This is actually one of my songs and I was just hoping to get some feedback maybe?


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice one, I liked the chorus

Brad Delp RIP


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 You usually post some of the best classic rock. Though I was listening to classic rock on the radio before that song ever came out. :kma


----------



## Socialanxiety11

10/10!






10/10- great rock song.


----------



## 141079

8/10 not bad ¨


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty nice tune. :hyper








Socialanxiety11 said:


> 10/10!


 You're suppose to rate the song above the post a song to be rated, not post and rate your own songs.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## SmartCar

Toad Licker said:


> 7.5/10


This is sooooooo my type of music:yes...yup 10/10


----------



## SmartCar




----------



## Derailing

9/10 beautiful song


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 She has a lovely voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## universitystudent

I hate to judge a song because i could change idea at the 3rd or 4th listening anyway i say 6


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but that was pretty decent. :duck


----------



## LolaViola

6/10 Didn't do much for me. Not a bad song though.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but it has a nice beat and they sing well.


----------



## The Islander

8.5/10, beautiful melody and voice. Reminded me of a couple of Christina Perri's songs.


----------



## MuckyMuck

6.5/10 I like everything, has a nice summer feel to it, except the rapping. I know. Ever since tupac or old eminem stuff, everything since is just annoying for me.

All nostalgic tonight so:


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10 Not bad.

But I grew up listening to dance music from the early 90's but later on (mid and late 90s) it went downhill for me lacking substance and dynamics


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 R.E.M. is a good band and I like Michael Stipe's voice but sadly for me most of their albums have a couple of great songs on them with the rest being just filler. :con

Nightcore is a genre of music that I recently found. It can be interesting depending on the song.


----------



## The Islander

9/10, wow, such a fun halloween-ish song, made me smile


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice and also kind of odd at the same time, I like odd though.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Derailing

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Islander

7.5/10, pretty good. I think I'd need a couple more listens to love it


----------



## 141079

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice, I like his voice.


----------



## The Islander

8.5/10, Fergie's great!


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Sorry it just wasn't my type of music. :kma


----------



## JeruHendrix

4/10 I like metal, just not that type of metal.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 That's so mellow you could use it to go to sleep by.


----------



## Derailing

6/10 it was okay


----------



## 141079

5/10

Btw your profile pic is awesome, I was like what the hell is on my screen


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Great, I loved his band and backing vocals on this tune


----------



## tarkz

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Her music has never been quite my thing but I've always liked her voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BeyondOsiris

5/10 I loved the bass in the intro, but I really didn't like the vocals and the music started to get boring as the song progressed


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very relaxing music. I was expecting something loud but was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Nice acoustic guitar


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad. He's a moldy oldie that I'd never heard of before.


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 nice sound! Reminds me of Goo Goo Dolls and that's not a bad thing


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice tune. :whip


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Islander

8.5/10, pretty epic, especially the chorus.

I just discovered this intense ballad from Nightwish and it's one of my favourites from them now:


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Fanfrickintastic, such a beautiful song! :boogie


----------



## midnightson

8/10 Very relaxing. Her voice is so sweet.


----------



## Derailing

3/10 sorry, not my thing at all


----------



## Schwenger

8.5/10. Cool tune and I feel cool for listening when I listen to it on my phone while I'm out.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sting's Daughter:


----------



## BeyondOsiris

5.5/10 not really for me, she does have a pretty good voice though


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Cool I like it


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I don't have a lot of punk in my music collection but I do appreciate most music genres.


----------



## bonemealzambia

9/10 i ****in love that song!


----------



## MuckyMuck

6/10 Started cool, i like the music, but man i just dont like rap these days.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Nice groove, awesome chorus.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

9.25/10 Alvin Lee RIP


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## apx24

6/10
Nice song


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## The Islander

8/10, good stuff, I liked the strong bass


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Very odd but then I like odd and... I love her voice. Now I'm going to have to go check out their music. :duck

This isn't normally my type of music but Sia is featured in the song and I really like her.


----------



## The Islander

9/10, I think both Sia and David Guetta are awesome.

This is another song from them that I love:


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Sia has such an amazing voice, it's no wonder that I have all of her cd's. 

From Sully Erna's (Godsmack) solo album.


----------



## apx24

8/10

That's a really good song

Another obscure Elton John song (Sorry, I'll refrain myself from spamming this thread )


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I can see why it's obscure, it's not quite as good as a lot of his other music. :b


----------



## The Islander

8/10, very odd, both song and video, in a good way. The guitar melody sounded kind of western on some parts which I liked.


----------



## 141079

4/10 not my thing


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 For Muse, not bad.


----------



## Gordom

5/10. I liked the beginning but it kind of lost it for me as it progressed.


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 nice, i thought it was cute


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Kind of trippy music, I like her voice.

A Fleetwood Mac cover:


----------



## Derailing

6/10 i could do with some of the shouting/yelling vocals but the guitar was pretty nice


----------



## sweetSacrifice

6/10 (not the style I like) funny though!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Hauntingly beautiful song.


----------



## Robot the Human

7.9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice tune, giving the singer a 7/10 though as his voice is kind of grating on my brain cells this morning. :kma


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

8.5/10 nice voice and good rhythm. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. It's been a while since I've heard any of their music, I remember listening to some of their stuff way back in the 90's.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it. :hyper


----------



## Derailing

5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Nice one and great video too


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That song got better the longer I listened to it. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker

The theme song from The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim.


----------



## sweetSacrifice

8/10 Awesome violin + voice. Also liked her GoT theme song cover.


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 I'm sorry but I'm not sure what that was suppose to, music to the ears it was not. :duck


----------



## MyChi

Toad Licker said:


> 4/10 I'm sorry but I'm not sure what that was suppose to, music to the ears it was not. :duck
> 
> WGt-8adyabk


I like Shinedown. I'll give this one a 7/10


----------



## 141079

4/10, sorry


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 It took a bit of getting used to listening to that song played that way but in the end it turned out to be a pretty decent cover.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

8/10

Not my thing but I enjoy lyrics to a song more than anything else.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice moldy oldie! 8)


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Groovy, I loved her voice


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 It's great moldy oldie day! :yay


----------



## Derailing

8/10 calming song


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10 I'm much more familiar with 90's dance music, interesting arrangements


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Damn he was young in that video, I hardly even recognize him.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## Derailing

7/10 I haven't heard that song in a while, it used to pop on MTV when they began showing True Life lol


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10

A cover of The Decemberists:


----------



## Nefury

7/10 wasn't a huge fan


----------



## googleamiable

I like it nef, fit my mood pretty well aswell
also I can't rate a song out of 10 in this mood


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10


----------



## 141079

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I took a half a point off due to the lyrics, they just weren't as good as I'm used to from Cudi. :b


----------



## sebastian1

7/10 kinda cheesy but that's all right with me


----------



## 141079

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I usually like his newer stuff better but that was very nice.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 She has a nice voice


----------



## RelinquishedHell

10/10 Great song and I love Genesis


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Cool song.


----------



## Three Nines Fine

4/10


----------



## Wulfgar

3.5/10....really not my kind of music.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I loved it!


----------



## BeyondOsiris

4/10 not my favorite kind of music


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great band, I have several of their cd's.


----------



## Derailing

6/10 not too bad, but not my style


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice tune.


----------



## Three Nines Fine

6/10


----------



## Wulfgar

7.5/10 Simon and Garfunkel are chill as ****....very relaxing.

I like a little bit of Bluegrass...I cant help it.....anyway, This song kind of evokes a feeling of tranquility.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Great, I knew Alison from her collaboration with Robert Plant. Sweet song

This song is dedicated to all parents and their struggle to raise their kids in this world :


----------



## Wulfgar

8/10 I like that old hippy music

Kansas...just listen to them.


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Kansas ****ing rocks, that's really all I have to say...

Twisting a little bit...


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 A nice toe tapper. :boogie


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 beautiful voice, overall nice song


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very odd but then I like odd.


----------



## kiiwiih

8.5/10 - Love his voice and the lyrics and overall tone of the song is beautiful.


----------



## Three Nines Fine

Eeeehhh, 3/10. I've never liked that style of music.


----------



## Derailing

9/10 love the song and boondocks


----------



## kiiwiih

7/10 - I like the song and her voice is haunting. This seems to be a grower, if I listen to it a couple of more time I'm probably gonna love it


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not too bad.


----------



## Nefury

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love the 80's, the hair, the music. Sometimes I wish I could go back and relive those days.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 141079

Hmmm...was that really a song? :sus Anyway I liked that guy in the video so....

6/10 I guess


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my many all time favorite songs ever. :banana


----------



## Toad Licker

FoX123 said:


> Hmmm...was that really a song? :sus Anyway I liked that guy in the video so....


It was actually four condensed songs but I thought it was interesting enough to post.


----------



## Minkiro

6/10 i don't like Christina's voice ... sorry!


----------



## villadb

6/10 I don't normally like John Legend but that sounds different to his usual radio stuff


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome song, I loved it. :duck


----------



## dal user

4/10 i like it a bit but not enough


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but not too bad, I like her voice.

(Click on the "Play This Song" button, left side of screen) (Volume control is up top about middle of the screen)

http://www.uvumi.com/#haileywojcik/songs/albums/1509/6874/11


----------



## bewareofyou

5/10. Completely not my kind of music, but I can admit it's catchy.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but I've always liked her voice.


----------



## villadb

7/10 nice on a sunny Sunday afternoon






Sorry I don't embed these by the way, I find it awkward on the iPad


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice, I haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## 141079

8/10 pretty good


----------



## The Islander

9/10, awesome chill song, flows nicely


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice toe tapper. :boogie

Shannon Curfman recorded this song when she was 13 years old and even plays guitar on it. The song itself is a tribute to Robert Johnson and Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Wonder child/teen ! Johnny Lang comes to my mind too


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad.


----------



## Derailing

5.5/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

3/10 really not my thing


----------



## Maiq

8.5/10
Never heard that before. Good song though. I'm gonna have to look into that band later.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## silvermoon

5/10 would be a 6 if it was shorter.


----------



## 141079

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice and mellow, I could listen to either one of them all day long.


----------



## The Islander

8/10, hauntingly beautiful  The Walking Dead has some very nice soundtracks.


----------



## silvermoon

6/10 Good for a soundtrack but not something I would listen to on its own


----------



## Derailing

7/10 nice musical arrangements, but the voice kinda throws it off for me


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Her voice reminds me of someone but I can't think of who right now. :b


----------



## silvermoon

8/10 Unique!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice voice as well as a nice beat.


----------



## silvermoon

9/10 great taste!


----------



## 141079

Not bad at all, 9/10


----------



## silvermoon

6/10 I've always loved his voice but not the music


----------



## EndlessBlu

6.5/10 - I've kind of soured on a lot of indie sounding bands over the past year or two, but Spoon is still alright. I think I prefer some of their other songs though.


----------



## 141079

4/10 didn't like it that much :|


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 I like odd but that was too odd. :duck


----------



## 141079

Toad Licker said:


> 5/10 I like odd but that was too odd. :duck


Odd? Just an awesome remix it is


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love his music, too bad it was the only song on the soundtrack with lyrics.

Kid Rock country.








FoX123 said:


> Odd? Just an awesome remix it is


While you were trying to convince me of just how out of tune your ears really are. 

You forgot to rate my video. :kma


----------



## The Islander

8/10, nice upbeat summer song! I can imagine going on a road trip and listening to this


----------



## digitalbath

3/10. Not my bag. (Edit: I was replying to the kid rock video! Islander beat me to it)

My sister and I know all the words to this.


----------



## silvermoon

re digital bath
7/10 catchy!





reminiscing...

Fox123 -loved that Hobbit song!


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

7.5/10 really liked it, never heard of them before.


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Great, almost epic "feel".


----------



## digitalbath

7/10. Nice atmosphere. Loved the violins at the end.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10






:b


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 I loved that! Sounds chill...kinda like Santigold and M.I.A.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. I see this was released in '02, it has an older feel to it.


----------



## silvermoon

4/10 Voice is too shaky for me 
That Soul for Real song is from the mid 90's, one of my faves as a kid!


----------



## 141079

7/10 

Damn I'm running out of my fav songs...


----------



## Freyja

I came expecting to hate the song, I was pleasantly surprised. It's quite alright, indeed.
Not very technical or innovating but nice voice, decent guitar line. Harmonica (what's english name of that instrument?) bit is a bit gratuitous, though.
7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome, he has a hell of a voice! :banana


----------



## silvermoon

8/10 Yes!! My favorite is Mother, Mother or Navy Bean


----------



## digitalbath

6/10






(if you give anything less than 8/10 i will be personally offended)


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## villadb

Toad Licker said:


> 7/10


Cool 7/10, haven't heard from them for a while


----------



## digitalbath

7/10 (Oasis)


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## 141079

9/10! A good one.





 :boogie


----------



## digitalbath

8/10 A classic


----------



## sweetSacrifice

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## 141079

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Sorry not quite my thing. :duck


----------



## Paper Samurai

Quite quirky, I liked it - would probably grow on me even more after a few listens. 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Short and sweet but very nice.


----------



## dal user

2/10 too much thrash for me lol, sorry


----------



## tommo1234

The guy has a better flow than lil wayne  5/10


----------



## Derailing

6.5/10 I don't usually enjoy country music, but that was decent


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Persephone The Dread

5/10 interesting.


----------



## 141079

5/10 Not my cup of tea unfortunately


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. :evil


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

8/10 really like her


----------



## tommo1234

I likey. Going to listen to that a few more times. 7.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

5.75/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome song, I loved it.


----------



## 141079

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Superb movie by the way...


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my favorite songs of theirs. :yay


----------



## digitalbath

4/10 decent, but doesn't match my current mood.






(bonus hw: spot the ryan gosling!)


----------



## sebastian1

8/10 Nice. Is that him in the back row all the way on the right?


----------



## RyannJ

8/10. The lyrics are nice,though I think it's too much rock that I can't barely hear the voice of the singer.


----------



## guitarmatt

7/10

Sunny Day Real Estate - Seven (Audio):


----------



## silvermoon

6/10 It's ok, not really enough harmony for me





I've heard a cover of it that I liked even better, but I can't find it!


----------



## tommo1234

9.9/10. I love Dolly.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad, I'd have scored it higher but it was fairly generic for a country song.


----------



## Derailing

5/10


----------



## tommo1234

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Now you're speaking my language, Love Van Halen. :heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Pay attention to the video and you'll understand what it's about.


----------



## Derailing

8/10 something about his voice is pretty badass.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 That was a very interesting acoustic, now I'll have to go listen to the regular version. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 her voice was haunting and emotional. i think i will love it after a couple more plays


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## tommo1234

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 That was awesome!


----------



## bewareofyou

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 She reminds me of someone, if only I could put my finger on it.


----------



## 141079

7/10 






Where da Brooklyn at :yes


----------



## betrayedninja

4/10 Not my thing, I'm a bit to old lol


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice moldy oldie. 8)


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Nice one


----------



## 141079

10/10


----------



## TheWildeOne

6/10. It was interesting and somehow pleasant, but not necessarily within my stylistic interests.


----------



## Maiq

7.5/10
The first 3 min were ok. I thought the rest was really good though.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Really good, I always liked the contrast of acoustic guitar playing with a more robust rhythm


----------



## 141079

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Dark Light

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## The Islander

8/10, haunting song, in an awesome way


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 started off slow...then I like how it kinda picked up after the 3 minute mark


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 The music itself isn't quite my thing but the lady singing has a great voice. :duck


----------



## Derailing

5/10 not really my thing


----------



## Toad Licker

Speaking of not my thing... 4/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

4/10 she has a good voice, but like the previous two posts.. not really my thing


----------



## Toad Licker

^No problem, thankfully we all have different tastes in music. 

7/10 Groovy.


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 nice


----------



## TheWildeOne

Already pretty familiar with Tycho - pretty bloody good, though; 8.5/10. The best compliment that I can give to a lot of electronic music is that there's almost always atmosphere.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Derailing

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice one


----------



## 141079

7/10 not bad


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 He's so great, such a unique voice.


----------



## sweetSacrifice

8.8/10  loved the lyrics too


----------



## bewareofyou

8.5/10 Almost as good as the original


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Ain't it fun. :banana


----------



## Kirsty1987

wow her voice and the lyrics 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Beautiful song and quite an inspirational one at that.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

8/10 Marvelous musical number which gives me the sudden urge to give up on trust in fellow humans and life in general :dead


----------



## JeruHendrix

9/10 I love that song and have for years.






Curious what kinda score this is gonna get. I hope you're a hip hop head, next poster. If you are, you will love this ****.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 The song itself wasn't too bad except the lyrics weren't that great.








GOURANGA said:


> 8/10 Marvelous musical number which gives me the sudden urge to give up on trust in fellow humans and life in general :dead


 I'm glad the song was so inspiring to you! :b


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Good voice


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I added a bit because this song sends such a great message!


----------



## BeyondOsiris

8.5/10 that was great, was kinda expecting it to break out into some heavy riffing or something though, was interesting seeing a hollowbody electric guitar used solely as an acoustic.


----------



## Gordom

8/10- That's not a genre of music that I listen to much, but I must admit that it really sounded good and energized throughout!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

2/10 Really not my thing.


----------



## Kirsty1987

6/10 like stone sour but not one of there best songs


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Lovely voice.


----------



## 141079

7,5 






1980's czechoslovakian rock music.

You ain't gonna hear this nowhere else


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I'd swear that I've heard that somewhere before!


----------



## villadb

6.5/10, that's quite Irish!


----------



## Derailing

8/10 short and sweet


----------



## L Etranger

3/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome! :banana


----------



## Alija Provokator

7,5/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10 Pretty interesting. Are from Serbia?


----------



## bewareofyou

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## 141079

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. :hyper

An interesting twist on the song Scarborough Fair:


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10 Omnia's one of my favorite folk bands


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice moldy oldie. 8)


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6.5/10


----------



## Kirsty1987

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Another nice one.


----------



## starsfreak

Sorry not my thing at all :/

5.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 I dig it


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice and mellow.


----------



## 141079

8/10 pretty nice


----------



## starsfreak

8/10 Coldplay


----------



## bewareofyou

4/10


----------



## Derailing

8/10 nice. Love Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice beat.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

3/10 I normally like Prog-metal, but I wasn't feeling that.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Good one, the mix of sounds is impressive


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 You have great taste in music that I grew up listening to lol.


----------



## Sgt Pepper

7/10 very different than what I'm used to, but pretty cool!


----------



## betrayedninja

7/10 Like George Harrison


----------



## EndlessBlu

Nice blend of Celtic folk and pop music. Not particularly exciting, but it's kind of pleasant sounding... 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That was quite odd, but I like odd. 








LonelyRoads said:


> Wonder if there's a name for what that guy is playing on the far left?


 I don't know what he is playing I've never seen an instrument quite like it before.


----------



## sebastian1

9/10 pretty awesome


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10 usually not a huge fan of the gothic metal kind of stuff, but I enjoyed that.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

This song is about me


----------



## 141079

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love that song!:boogie


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Great ! I wasn't expecting so much . Lovely voice






Elton John used to rock :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't heard any of his music in a while.


----------



## 141079

7,5/10 pretty good


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I couldn't understand a word of it but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## villadb

7/10 that drummer doesn't look too healthy, mind you


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great band, I love their music. :banana


----------



## 141079

8/10!


----------



## villadb

9/10 of course


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was pretty good.


----------



## TakeOne

That was awesome! I need to look up more of her music! 8.5/10.


----------



## sebastian1

6/10 I felt that the point it finally got to wasn't all that satisfying


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## bewareofyou

9/10 amazing song


----------



## Enderr

7/10, Video freaked me out though !


----------



## sebastian1

6/10 never liked this kinda music all that much


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad.


----------



## TakeOne

7.75/10. I like the lead singer's voice.

This thread needs some hip hop.


----------



## JeruHendrix

that was dope. reminded me of antipop consortium. 8/10


----------



## mezzoforte

5/10


----------



## Three Nines Fine

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 I loved the music but didn't care for the song.


----------



## sweetSacrifice

5.8 LMFAO  awesome find.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love her voice.


----------



## bewareofyou

8.5/10 so relaxing :clap


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Very nice, I really liked it.


----------



## Three Nines Fine

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Pretty decent even though it is full of a lot of the same ol' cliché rap lyrics. :b


----------



## Derailing

3.5/10


----------



## Three Nines Fine

8/10. I'm glad I saw this, I'm going to look into him more.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## TakeOne

7/10, it grows on you as it goes.

More hip hop.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice and mellow, I like it.


----------



## bewareofyou

5/10


----------



## Derailing

8/10 wow not bad! i like her voice in that song even though im not a huge fan of her


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not my kind of music but I liked her voice. :duck


----------



## sweetSacrifice

7.8/10 woooooah, creeeeeeepyyyy  :O


----------



## 141079

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 That was awesome. :clap


----------



## bewareofyou

8/10 nice song, has a retro feel


----------



## Derailing

10/10 My favorite Mariah song!  *Danceparty*


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 141079

9/10!


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Cool song. 8)


----------



## bewareofyou

8.5/10 good song


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice beat.


----------



## Austere

5/10


----------



## Tokztero

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quite my thing.


----------



## 141079

7/10


----------



## Austere

6/10

The band I'm named after:


----------



## orsomething

Austere said:


> 6/10
> 
> The band I'm named after:


really, really heavy hi hat use there

i couldn't even tell lyrics were in there, honestly

not really my thing, so 4.5/10


----------



## 141079

10/10 I absolutely loved this one


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Modern classic


----------



## Derailing

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 for Kaskade, not too bad even if it was a bit repetitive.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Pretty good, nice playing/production too :yes

Cheap Trick's singer :


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## tommo1234

7/10


----------



## bewareofyou

8.5/10


----------



## tommo1234

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## fezzesarecool

7


----------



## tommo1234

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Just a bit better than yesterdays country song.


----------



## tommo1234

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love ZZ Top.


----------



## tommo1234

Not my thing 3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice, I really liked that one. :duck


----------



## londonguy202




----------



## londonguy202




----------



## londonguy202




----------



## czersalad19

^^ 1st song 3/10

"The Heart of The Heart"" - Muhammed Al Salem


----------



## londonguy202




----------



## fezzesarecool

8


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great song. 

A cover of Bruno Mars song Grenade:


----------



## fezzesarecool

8.5


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That wasn't too bad.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dark Light

7/10 Like it


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song, great video!


----------



## bewareofyou

7/10 not bad


----------



## londonguy202

Hands Like House, Listerning right now on Spotify


----------



## londonguy202

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2Y4Hhy28oAc-aquiDEHUgl0XiV1hIm5D


----------



## londonguy202

musicbox said:


> 7/10 not bad


8/10
Paramore is great. Hayley


----------



## londonguy202

The best Music video I have seen and just a great rock song from Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker

^I'm not sure why you posted so many videos but this is for:

Hands Like Houses - Weight: 8/10 Nice song, I liked it.


----------



## 141079

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 They have a very interesting sound.


----------



## tommo1234

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not bad but I deducted a point for the "My lady left me and took my truck and my dog" tune, never heard that in a country song before. :kma


----------



## The Islander

9.5/10, Epic+++!!!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Cool song. 8)


----------



## Alija Provokator

7,5/10 Nice sound.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 141079

7,5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Classic oldie, I love it. :heart


----------



## i suck at life

7.9. it made me dance lol. its got a happy beat to it. nice


----------



## Dark Light

7/10 Nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Good tune, very upbeat. :banana


----------



## IveGotToast

Sort of Gimmicky but good. 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I haven't heard him in a long long time.


----------



## Dark Light

8/10 Not really my genre but I liked that one


----------



## googleamiable

nice song, would be more enjoyable with less narcissistic video

8/10 cuz likewise not my genre but i like it

http://grooveshark.com/#!/s/Aquarium/4PSdYF?src=5


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Decent tune, especially the lyrics.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Islander

8.5/10. That was 100% my kind of music, and the melody was nice! Sounded a lot like Evanescence.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 My favorite song of hers.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

oke


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## villadb

8/10 I like it, sounds like something The Coral might do


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Cool jam. 8)


----------



## tommo1234

Nice n' chilled. 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That sounds like country music to me! :duck


----------



## Dark Light

8/10 Interesting video.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

7.25/10 Nice arrangments


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome, I love his voice.


----------



## muse08

Afraid of starting conversations? check
Afraid of pretty girls? check
afraid of dentists? check

10/10 for me!

Even if the lyrics are not 100% literal, I can still relate to those things


----------



## villadb

Toad Licker said:


> 9/10 Awesome, I love his voice.


10/10 love the sentiment!


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 nice, really enjoyed that


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 An enjoyable tune. :boogie


----------



## villadb

6/10 not bad, just not quite to my taste


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Strange video, decent song though.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sweetSacrifice

4/10 sry, not my style


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 She puts her all into the song, I wish I knew what she was saying lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Nice music it's just too bad there was no vocals to go with it.


----------



## The Islander

8/10, that was so funny and odd which was awesome  The video reminded me of Happy Tree Friends xD

I love this powerful soundtrack:


----------



## Derailing

7/10 sounds like a song that would play during a journey scene in a movie


----------



## bewareofyou

6.5/10 I don't like rap but this song is okay.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but she has a nice voice. :b


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Good one, some wise words


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 A classic rockin' tune. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Derailing

7/10 not bad, catchy rhythm


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 It was decent but pop isn't usually my type of music.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Soothing music, it almost put me back to sleep this morning.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## idoughnutknow

7/10, pretty catchy with a nice rhythm


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love her quirky sound.


----------



## Section80




----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Interesting combination of genres. :hyper


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Alija Provokator

6/10


----------



## googleamiable

0/10

quite liked it tho in some kind of way


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## googleamiable

0/10


----------



## cocooned

2/10 I just don't like rap at all.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad.


----------



## cocooned

6.5/10 I actually like it

Death metal cover of wicked world, these guys are from my area


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I loved it right up until the singer opened his mouth and ruined it. :b


----------



## cocooned

At least you're honest lol, I love guttural vocals.

8/10 really nice voice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice, I liked that song.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LolaViola

^
Not really my sort of thing. Their voices irked me a bit lol. It's a nice, pretty song though. 6/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 They have a pleasant sound.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dark Light

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I really like her voice. :duck


----------



## 141079

7/10 not bad


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I haven't heard that song in a while.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611

7/10. I liked that. Great way to find new music!


----------



## LittleMerlin

6/10 Tegan and Sara is good but it's not my fav song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## LittleMerlin

9/10 Really catchy 

Now something a la the pre-recession party xd

?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## LittleMerlin

^ *not again*

I beg your pardon....


----------



## The Islander

9.5/10, fantastic positive song!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I like it. :hyper


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bewareofyou

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song, I love his music. :heart


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 141079

8/10


----------



## skys




----------



## Toad Licker

Groovy moldy oldie FoX123: 8.5/10

Cute bird skys: 7.5/10 (By the way skys. You're suppose to rate the video above you then post a video to be rated )


----------



## MuckyMuck

8.5- Love it, I'm gonna _like _that on youtube.

Now a nostalgic hit from childhood:


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 I don't remember listening to that song around that time (late 90's). For the vibe...


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Like a small concert packed in a video, what a concept!


----------



## The Islander

8/10, so beautiful!


----------



## MuckyMuck

5/10 Not fan of that genre at all, although that wasn't the worse.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## 0R0

5/10


----------



## donzen

3/10, It creeps me out a bit. xD
I would say that my musictaste is completely different, so I don't know if it's fair for me to vote on that one.






Go to 0:55 or 2:00 to skip some of the scream, haha.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Yeah it could've done without the screaming but overall I like it. :duck


----------



## The Islander

7.5/10, nice happy tune


----------



## Derailing

9/10 verrrry nice!


----------



## Alija Provokator

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great song, I'm going to check out more of their music. :boogie


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Very good !


----------



## The Islander

7/10, not really my kind of music but I liked the lyrics and the strings sounded beautiful.






I just love movie soundtracks...


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Yep, sounds like music you'd here in a movie soundtrack.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Cheater, you knew I'd love that song!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Islander

10/10. Wow, all the chills...


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 It grew on me the longer I listened to it.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Ani DiFranco! 

By the way, you're suppose to rate the video above then post your video to be rated.


----------



## Toad Licker

^No video to rate? :eek


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Classic song, but IMO this version lacks originality


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great classic rock! :banana


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Derailing

6/10 cute vocals, but it almost made me fall asleep


----------



## iminnocentenough

I can't see the song videos or links so i'm giving everyone a 10/10 X)


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 A fun little tune.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Toad Licker said:


> 8/10 A fun little tune.


not bad - 6.5/10.


----------



## Kakumbus

Paper Samurai said:


> not bad - 6.5/10.


4.5


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome song! :boogie


----------



## The Islander

9/10, wonderful! :yes


----------



## 0R0

6/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

4/10


----------



## Derailing

7/10 pretty chill song


----------



## bewareofyou

9/10 I love that song!!


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Beautiful song! :duck


----------



## The Islander

7/10. Pretty nice and calming song, I almost fell in some kind of trance


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 Fergie's parts are perfect! <3 The rest is...meh. lol


----------



## Magnus

6.5/10 good song, almost playlist material.


----------



## The Warriors

7/10 Good song especially the beat


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## The Warriors

7/10 it is good is that


----------



## Minkiro

Ehh 4/10. Not for me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10 Very nice


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 freakin' awesome! :evil


----------



## 0R0

7/10


----------



## The Islander

6/10, haunting and chaotic song. I didn't like some parts but then again other parts were pretty epic.


----------



## The Warriors

7/10 not bad i like the background beat


----------



## Derailing

5.5/10 well i liked the warriors movie & video game


----------



## The Warriors

5/10 not bad !


----------



## The Warriors

The Warriors said:


> 5/10 not bad !


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 0R0

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 I love her voice


----------



## Derailing

5/10


----------



## starsfreak

That was hilarious :clap

But still 3/10 sorry ^^






Always lightens up my mood


----------



## Magnus

Mine too. Good song from a extremely talented band. 10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not too bad but it could use some vocals. :b


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice !


----------



## starsfreak

5.5/10


----------



## McFly

DanielTheFreak said:


> 5.5/10


7/10 good overall but I don't care for the lyrics.

The videos a bit graphic so watch at your own risk:


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 not bad


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not quite my thing but that was damn nice! :duck


----------



## Derailing

9/10 very groovy! reminds me a bit of the Yeah Yeah Yeahs but with a more dance-able beat.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Again, Not quite my thing but she has a nice voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker

A cover of a The Band song. Shannon made this album when she was just 13 years old, and yes she does play guitar.


----------



## Derailing

5.5/10 well she has a good voice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Love her voice. :heart


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Magnus

Not half bad. 6.5/10


----------



## 141079

7/10


----------



## 0R0

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Funny, they're an 80's band that released that song just last year but the video reminds me of an 80's video.


----------



## 141079

8/10!


----------



## Derailing

9/10 nice! 8) i especially loved the last minute of the song


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Somehow they work well together. He has an unusual singing voice. :kma


----------



## Mlochail

4/10 I don't like the lyrics


----------



## The Islander

4/10. That's one of my least favourite kinds of music, though the guitar parts were great.


----------



## 141079

5/10...not my cup of tea sorry


----------



## Derailing

3/10 sorry that was just not my thing at all


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## 141079

Your music scares me. I can't really rate it 






:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## 141079

8/10


----------



## The Islander

7/10, the guitar and bass sounded nice and complicated


----------



## Derailing

9/10 it sounds just as good as the studio version!


----------



## Zack

This is the best song and music video OF ALL TIME... and I'm not even gay! Love the jim-jams, too.


----------



## titan22846

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Derailing

5.5/10 i liked the instruments, but not the vocals


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice and mellow, time to go to bed.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

6.5/10

If it was on the radio I wouldn't change station.






Inside of me today
There is no one
Only asteroids and empty space
A waste 
...They're looking through the windows at me... 
Get me out of this air-conditioned nightmare
Rots your brain just like a catchy tune
You will hate life more than life hates you 
...Burn all your mementos of me... 
Walkin' on air
Up from the wheelchair
I'll find the suicide
That I deserve 
Walkin' on sand
Forgotten where I am
But it's so comfortable
Here in the sun... 
I only see rainbows
Now that the bandages are gone
Through my window, there 
From the skyscrapers
Down to the submarines 
Birds and fairies
Sanctuaries
Atop the rolling hills of hell 
These words are sledgehammers
Of truth
That pound the iron heart
Of sin 
Bloody smiling
Vandalizing 
My wet dream is drying up... 
Where's my rainbow?
Where's my halo? 
There's my halo!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was odd, I like odd.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

6/10 Sounds like a typical metal song(not that I don't like metal). Nothing very unique sounding. Overall not a bad song.






the song ends around six minutes.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

8/10 Was raised listening to Slayer.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Brelyn

7/10
The instrumentals are nice . When I close my eyes, I imagine myself sitting on the porch during a rainy day. The singer is...not for me.

zbh4Y815kM?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>

English lyrics:

Now start saying what you wanted to say
Tell me the thing you really wanted me to hear

Just once, to me
Just once

I need truth, I need truth
Just once
I need truth
Just once

This is the last time for all this craziness
This is your last chance for me to listen to you till the end

You still don't know?
I saw your rock bottom

All the pieces you try to put together with what I know
Throw it all away
The empty shells of lies, the accustomed tears
Swallow it up
What I want to hear is

Just once
Please


----------



## Toad Licker

Your video doesn't work.


----------



## 141079

7/10


----------



## Derailing

8/10 solid Santana song


----------



## ToeSnails

5/10
Decent music, but lyrics are simplistic and uninspiring. :/


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I wonder why they called themselves The Naked and Famous as they don't seem to be either lol.


----------



## ToeSnails

8/10
I do like the storyline-based music without too much repetition.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I loved that, I'm going to check out more from them.


----------



## Chippy D

EarlyRise - 2/10
Just a bland song. Nothing stood out.
I usually like female vocals, but the singer sounds like a 15yr old. Blechk!





Mutyumu Die Ewige Wiederkunft

(not sure how to add video in a post)


----------



## ToeSnails

6.5/10
Not quite my taste - but I see the appeal. Cool video, too.


----------



## Blarg

7/10 Really atmospheric with a basic but effective drum beat. I like her voice too.


----------



## 141079

Blarg said:


> 7/10 Really atmospheric with a basic but effective drum beat. I like her voice too.


How to post songs tutorial:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/how-to-post-youtube-videos-here-353409/


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Good


----------



## Alija Provokator

6/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

Sorry about that.


----------



## orsomething

Cerberus said:


> 7.7/10
> 
> *Adam Sandler's metalcore band*:


loool

im not a metal fan aside from drone/experimental metal so like idk 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10


----------



## The Islander

7.5/10, nice atmosphere.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Magnus

3/10, not my thing.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Gus954




----------



## Toad Licker

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

0/10 Are you f***ing kidding me?

I've been delving back the music of my angry teenage years lately.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10


----------



## Joanna96

9/10


----------



## Joanna96

I don't know what's wrong and how to edit my post above xD but here's link to that song:


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it.


----------



## Joanna96

9/10 again  I like these guys


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very upbeat. I'd dance to it if I could dance, I'll let the banana do it for me. :banana


----------



## Owlfeatures

Sorry to wade in. 7/10. Not what I'd normally listen to but was alright, enjoyed the video too.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad. It's ok, we only make veteran members dive in head first! :duck


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10


----------



## Owlfeatures

Haha 10/10 for comedic value. 2/10 for the actual song


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Catchy tune.


----------



## Owlfeatures

6/10. Not really my thing.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I loved the music in this song. :boogie


----------



## Owlfeatures

Wow not heard that in so long. 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome!


----------



## Owlfeatures

Like that, never heard of them before :no 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 You have great taste in my music my friend. :clap


----------



## Mlochail

6/10 not too bad


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Derailing

8/10 he has an unusually enticing voice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I've never really listened to her music before, that was pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 141079

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Kind of an odd sound going on there. :hyper


----------



## 141079

Toad Licker said:


> 8/10 Kind of an odd sound going on there. :hyper


 90s 

9/10 btw!


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That wasn't too bad. Normally I can't stand anything he sings. :kma

Rob Schneider's daughter.


----------



## 141079

Toad Licker said:


> 7.5/10 That wasn't too bad. Normally I can't stand anything he sings. :kma


In that case, more Iggy Pop for you.

6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Yeah, there we go. Couldn't finish listening to that one :duck


----------



## The Islander

7.5/10, nicely odd song and disturbing video


----------



## Magnus

5.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad.


----------



## ByStorm

9/10 song of the decade :b


----------



## Cerberus

7.2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

2/10


----------



## Cerberus

8.6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Cerberus

5.7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10


----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Cerberus

8.4/10


----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like the music, the song is somewhat odd though. I'm sure it'd grow on me after a few more listens.


----------



## Cerberus

4.3/10


----------



## ByStorm

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 It's not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## ByStorm

6/10




(first part of a 3 part song)


----------



## Cerberus

8.7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Cerberus

8.8/10 Gotta love the Stirling


----------



## ByStorm

9/10 classic System


----------



## Cerberus

8.7/10 Fantastic


----------



## ByStorm

7.7/10


----------



## Cerberus

7/10 I've never been able to get into the Foo Fighters.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cerberus

8.5/10






*"Varyags Of Miklagaard"*

Miklagaard has been our home
For twenty years or more
We've lent our axes, spears and swords
In service of the emperor

We are loyal warriors
That's the oath we gave
To protect the emperor
Even to a violent grave

Our loyalty was always firm
We kept our given word
On these southern battlefields
Our northern war cries roared

Battles have been fought
Many gave their lives
But all who died by axe and sword
Were called to hall up high

Our time here
Is now at end
Can't help but reminisce
A cold spring day
So long ago
When we set out to sea

We!
Set out from Svitjod's
Shores!
With dreams of fame and
Gold!
And!
The work of weaving
Norn's!
Was for us unknown

We were loyal warriors
That's the oath we gave
To protect the emperor
Even to the grave

It's time to take farewell
We have been resolved
From the sacred oath we gave
It's time to go back home

Out time here
Is now at end
Our memories will stay
Of Miklagaard
Our southern home
Until the end of days

We!
Set out for Svitjod's
Shores!
With honor and
Rewards!
We return back
Home!
We return back
Home!
With honor and
Rewards!
We return back
Home!


----------



## ByStorm

8.5/10 I don't listen to enough viking metal.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Cerberus

6.4/10


----------



## ByStorm

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Interesting tune.


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love oldies! :clap


----------



## Toad Licker

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cerberus

6.5/10

The Space Oddity song above reminded me of this:


----------



## ByStorm

8.8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## ByStorm

8/10 That video was something else.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad but it needs vocals! :duck


----------



## ByStorm

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song. :cry


----------



## BigBlueMoon

8/10.


----------



## Cerberus

7.7/10


----------



## ByStorm

7.5


----------



## Cerberus

8.2/10 I like her haunting voice and the music is interesting.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10


----------



## Cerberus

7.6/10


----------



## ByStorm

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## ByStorm

9/10


----------



## Cerberus

7.9/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Killer


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 I like the music but his voice just throws it all off for me.


----------



## Magnus

6/10, that video though :b


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I like her voice, the guy isn't too bad either. :duck


----------



## Kind Of

6.5

Not my style, but at least there's some rhythm.


----------



## Cerberus

6.7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Cerberus

7.8/10


----------



## ByStorm

8.3/10 haven't listened to them in a while.


----------



## Cerberus

8.9/10


----------



## The Islander

8/10. Nice, super catchy!


----------



## Cerberus

8/10


----------



## starsfreak

W.. T... F :um

2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Freakin' awesome, I'll have to check them out. :kma


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cerberus

6.2/10


----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

It started out really well but then took a nose dive from there... 4/10 :duck


----------



## Toad Licker

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker

A song Parody, Joan Osborne even sings it.


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Soap & Skin. :hyper

In memory of my dad. :heart


----------



## Derailing

7/10 nice pleasant background music, but her voice is kinda blah for me


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Great voices but the music isn't quite my thing. oke


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't heard them in a while, I love Sublime.


----------



## Espirito

7/10


----------



## Derailing

9/10 great song by kaskade! not as great as the original mix but still very awesome


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Loved it. :kma


----------



## Cerberus

9.1/10


----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## Cerberus

^ Your link didn't work for me, so I took the code off the end of the link and added youtube tags:


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10


----------



## The Islander

8/10, lovely b^.^d


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 So true! 

A cover tune:


----------



## Cerberus

9.2/10


----------



## ByStorm

9.5/10 Epic







Cerberus said:


> ^ Your link didn't work for me, so I took the code off the end of the link and added youtube tags:


Oh thanks. I hadn't realized because I was on mobile and all links are in URL and not embedded.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice and mellow.


----------



## Cerberus

8.8/10 I need to check out more songs from them.


----------



## dal user

1/10 not really my type of music tbh


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Pretty damn good. :duck


----------



## ByStorm

8.2/10


----------



## Cerberus

10/10 I really want to see them live again


----------



## The Islander

6.5/10, nice instrumental but didn't like the lyrics.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice. :duel


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Not the type of music I usually listen to, but I like it. Nice & relaxing


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Not the type of music I usually listen to, but I like it. Nice & relaxing  8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

^It seems your video didn't work. :?

Edit: I see the problem. Remove the S at the end of HTTPS: and it should work. 

9/10 I haven't heard that song by Boys II Men in years.


----------



## Cerberus

6.9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10


----------



## ByStorm

8.9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love the music but it lost me as soon as they ruined it with the growl. :duck


----------



## Cerberus

9/10






War, the very first war of our world,
When the treacherous witch was killed
Three times burned and three times born,
By searing flames was Gullveig torn.

Death, Odin hurled his spear off with great force
Deep into the great vana-fyrd
battle horns gave up their sound
And Asgard walls razed to the ground.

The Vanir felt deceived
Höne was a fool
without Mímir at his side
Höne could not rule
In a fit of violent rage
Mímir's blood was shed
and to Odin's court they sent Mímir's severed head

Truce, so a brittle and frail peace was forged
And to ensure that the peace remained.
Njordr and Freyr to Asgard came
and Hön' and Mim to Vanaheim

Death, see the furious gods wanting blood,
Odin knew that a raging war
would not bring them any gain
Just leave a black and bitter stain.

Odin tog huvudet och
smorde det med örter
som hindrar det
från att ruttna
han kvad sedan
trollsånger över det
så att Mimer åter
kunde tala till honom

_[English translation:]_
Odin took the head, and anointed it with herbs
which prevents it from rotting
he sang his magic songs over it
so that Mimer be able to speak to him

The Vanir felt deceived
Höne was a fool
without Mímir at his side
Höne could not rule
In a fit of violent rage
Mímir's blood was shed
and to Odin's court they sent Mímir's severed head


----------



## ByStorm

8.5/10


----------



## Cerberus

8.1/10


----------



## Toad Licker

-100/10


----------



## Cerberus

7/10


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Love that song! 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Pretty song... and hair!


----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10


----------



## Cerberus

4.9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## ByStorm

9.5/10 Classic.


----------



## Cerberus

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## ByStorm

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 The song was way too long for a punk song!


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 No way! :duck


----------



## Cerberus

6.7/10


----------



## ByStorm

8.3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I've been listening to that cd since it came out.


----------



## ByStorm

The Wall is timeless.
7.8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I really liked the music but not so much the guy singing. :b


----------



## Cerberus

7.9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Magnus

7.5/10, cosy tune


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Interesting song. :hyper


----------



## Alija Provokator

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Magnus

5/10, wish she would stop singing, her voice is terrible :b


----------



## Toad Licker

*Steps on Magnus's tongue* Forces him to listen! 

9/10 Very nice.


----------



## Cerberus

6.9/10


----------



## ByStorm

7.7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9.5/10 Freakin' loved that! :evil

An AC/DC tribute band.


----------



## Magnus

4/10


----------



## ByStorm

8.4/10


----------



## Cerberus

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10


----------



## Magnus

6.5, kind of catchy.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice and mellow, time to go back to bed! 

From the lyrical prophet Nahko Bear.


----------



## Cerberus

8.7/10


----------



## ByStorm

9.1/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great stuff, I should listen to it more often.


----------



## Cerberus

7.3/10


----------



## ByStorm

Sounds a little like Ozzy.
9.3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cerberus

8.6/10

lol Sorry about the video -- it's the only video of the song I could find that's not live.






*From The Mouth Of Gath Comes Terror Lyrics - The Showdown*

Too long you have cast a shadow
On the fields of the battle worn
Your existence a mockery of all we've fought and died for
Cower behind your juggernaut
This day he dies by my hand
Behold his legendary might brought low by pride

Cry war, cry hate
Step forward then to die
Cry war, cry hate
Step forward then to die
Cry death, cry defeat
Meet the wrath of God defied
Cry death, cry defeat
Meet the wrath of God defied

Your armor your shield your sword will not avail you
This battlefield will be your grave
The bane of Gath whose sword wrought terror in our hearts
For God and country we will slay
One shot ends this war

Fall the earth now greets your end
Fall rise and take back hard won ground
Fall by faith and stone laid down
Fall our heavy hearts now beat as those of heroes

Now you're pushin' up daisies baby
Oh, yeah

You were married to your destruction
You were married to your destruction
Tonight you shall wake up dead
Married to your destruction
You were married to your destruction
Tonight you shall wake up dead
And when the morning finds you
You will be no more
And when the morning finds you
You will be no more

Your armor your shield your sword will not avail you
This battlefield will be your grave
The bane of Gath whose sword wrought terror in our hearts
For God and country we will slay
One shot ends this war

Stand, fight, the city is ours
Stand, fight, the city is ours
Stand, fight, the city is ours
Stand, fight, the city is ours


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## ByStorm

8.7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't heard that song in a while. :hyper


----------



## Magnus

4.5/10 :stu


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Reminded me a bit of Daft Punk, at least in the beat anyway. :duck


----------



## Alija Provokator

7,5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Derailing

6.5/10


----------



## ByStorm

5/10


----------



## Cerberus

7.2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

8.2/10


----------



## Magnus

5/10, not for me


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Mlochail

Toad Licker said:


> 8.5/10 Very nice.


8/10 I like it, though the vibration in her voice was pretty distracting and took away from it.


----------



## Cerberus

7.8/10


----------



## ByStorm

7.6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Magnus

5.5/10, very average.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Gus954

7.5/10 great voice


----------



## Alija Provokator

4/10


----------



## Magnus

4/10

Blood Orange - It Is What It Is @ Soundcloud


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but the girl brought up the rating a bit. :duck


----------



## The Enemy Within

Not the best version, but I love Susanna Hoffs  7/10






For the impatients : Skip to the 01:40 mark


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Brings back a lot of memories. :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cerberus

4.7/10






Burning sign - in the sky - storms rise - on the northern side
Thunder roars - lightning strikes - man the ships - to war we ride

Demons from a place unknown - where evil dwells and dark things grow
By the grace of firegods - assault our land if ice and snow

Written in the prophecy ages ago - the war between fire and snow
Demons unleashed from the darklands core - this time it's war

My heart for the lands of winter
And my sword strikes for the light
For my god I will die
And my fate is the shield of mine
Born in the land of north and here I will die

Sail across the seven seas - that is your destiny
Where great evil reigns - and the oceans meet eternity
The fortress of shadows - in the frozen wasteland
The core of darkness - mankind's fate of is at hand

Of mother of north - hold safety your sons
Oh father of storms - bring us north from here
Hold darkness from us - not death only failure we fear

Sail across the seven seas - that is your destiny
Where great evil reigns - and the oceans meet eternity
The fortress of shadows - in the frozen wasteland
The core of darkness - mankind's fate of is at hand
Sail across the seven seas - through the seven gates of hell
To the forbidden place - where great evil dwells

Moving shades of black - shining eyes of fire
Death hiding in the darkness - and it seems that all our gods have left
Approaching the realm of fire - fighting side by side
Fighting day and night - we will win or we all will die


----------



## ByStorm

7.8/10


----------



## Cerberus

8.2/10






White lights defiled
Black shapes and horns
By my command, unleash the storm

Raising and forming alive
'Til delights get lost
In the sounds and power from hell

Blood of the damned
Invokes the scorned
Their helpless eyes just watching you
Drive home thy horn

Raising a prophecy of chaos and pain
That burst forth from flames to serve

What seemed metaphysical
But a faith that values darkned souls
Knows not that ways of man
Overlord

Give praise to primal laws
Bound by crimson, bound by swords
Awaiting one last kiss
From unknown

Which way should the blood flow
Through the heart or out a hole
Asks the man about to become
Immortal
[Lead Jam: Peterson, Smyth]

Judging me, judging God, judging you
Judging me, judging you, judgmental
Judgement failed


----------



## Toad Licker

2/10


----------



## Cerberus

7.4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Cerberus

8.3/10


----------



## The Islander

10/10, i love E.S.Posthumus!


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it. :boogie


----------



## LolaViola

^
Not really my kind of vibe. I didn't hate it though. 6/10


----------



## Cerberus

7.2/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Pretty good.


----------



## LolaViola

Not bad, not bad. 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not quite my thing but I love her voice. :b


----------



## The Islander

7.5/10, nicely odd :troll


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice music, it could use some vocals though.


----------



## Owlfeatures

5/10. Too 90's for me


----------



## Cerberus

7.5/10


----------



## LolaViola

That was quite alright. 7/10.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Not into this type of music, but still listenable - has a nice beat to it as well.

6.5/10

Highlander Soundtrack.


----------



## Cerberus

8/10 Not my favorite Queen song


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10


----------



## Cerberus

6/10


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Toad Licker said:


> 10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

No need to reply but I don't get what there is to smile about in my post. :con


----------



## Hikikomori2014

@Toad Licker, I just like the song a lot, that's all


----------



## Cerberus

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker

^You're suppose to rate the above video then post a video to get rated. So I can't rate your video.


----------



## Cerberus

pfffttt My next ten videos are going to be black metal if you don't rate my vid!


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10


----------



## Cerberus

Toad Licker said:


> ^You're suppose to rate the above video then post a video to get rated. So I can't rate your video.


7.2/10 Not bad


----------



## ByStorm

8.3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but it had an interesting sound. :hyper


----------



## Cerberus

7.5/10


----------



## kesker

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I like odd but that bordered on being too odd. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Gus954

1/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like her voice.


----------



## Cerberus

6.5/10


----------



## reaffected

0/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but it was sung well.


----------



## Cerberus

7/10


----------



## laagamer

10/10

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/8e6daaba57/electric-dream-machine-from-velcrocity


----------



## Toad Licker

If you're not joking me then I'm very sorry. 0/10 :kma


----------



## Cerberus

3/10 That kind of rock music makes me nauseous.


----------



## coeur_brise

7/10 Pretty neet


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Led Zeppelin! :love


----------



## Marlon

7.5/10, reminds me of alice in chains


----------



## Cerberus

8.8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cerberus

7.2/10


----------



## ByStorm

8.7/10


----------



## Mlochail

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

-100/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Not bad


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Cerberus

3.5/10


----------



## The Islander

5/10, pretty entertaining though


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Yeah Boy! 8)


----------



## Cerberus

5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10 Good production


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Loved it! :banana


----------



## ByStorm

8.5/10


----------



## spititout

4/10


----------



## idoughnutknow

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful.


----------



## spititout

5 or 6


----------



## Magnus

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not quite my thing but I'm a sucker for a nice voice.


----------



## ByStorm

7.7/10


----------



## Cerberus

8.6/10


----------



## spititout

5. alright


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Likes me some psychobilly.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Magnus

5.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Cerberus

7.2/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Nice instrumental parts and arrangements , nevermind the vocals


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Haven't heard them in a while. :evil


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.75/10 Good one :yes. AC/DC in their veins


----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Somehow I've never heard the original only the covers, good song.


----------



## Cerberus

8.4/10


----------



## spititout

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Magnus

6.5/10, bad vocals.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I rarely rate instrumentals this high. :duck


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 The feeling


----------



## dal user

2/10 was okay


----------



## ByStorm

2/10


----------



## starsfreak

5/10






Can't post the official video because it's blocked in Germany.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I have that cd, love The Who. :mushy


----------



## spititout

kinda liked it 7


----------



## spititout




----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 for both. At least with Lords of Acid there were parts that I actually thought were ok. :kma


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Cerberus

8.3/10 I really only like Die Antwoord for their bizarre videos. Their music is okay.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## Cerberus

6/10


----------



## The Islander

8/10, loved the lyrics.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## The Islander

7/10, pretty good. The guitar solo was awesome :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but it was sung well.


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## keyla965

ByStorm said:


> 7/10


Ha. 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Freakin' awesome. :boogie


----------



## The Islander

8/10, had an epic vibe


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Cute song.


----------



## Magnus

6/10


----------



## spititout

5. sounds alright, not memorable


----------



## Cerberus

5/10


----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## daywalkerdave

7/10

hope this works


----------



## daywalkerdave

7/10

meh


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great music.


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 wow great voice + the song is nice


----------



## Cerberus

6.4/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10 Therion is awesome


----------



## Cerberus

9.7/10


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10


----------



## villadb

ByStorm said:


> 7.5/10


8/10. I can play like that, in my dreams. Cheating with two songs in one, I prefer the second:


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Damn nice.


----------



## IveGotToast

4/10


----------



## ByStorm

7.8/10


----------



## 141079

9.5/10


----------



## spititout

6. couldnt work out if that was good or meh


----------



## IveGotToast

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Cerberus

5.4/10


----------



## ByStorm

5.5/10


----------



## Cerberus

6.5/10 I like other versions of it much better


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor

7/10 - not what I'd usually listen to, but I thought the beat meshed well with the lyrics.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love Van Halen. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

6/10 Liked the vocals and the violin but the borderline dubstep sound just brought it down some.


----------



## Gus954

7/10 good vocals


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 She has a lovely voice.


----------



## ByStorm

8.4/10


----------



## Cerberus

7.6/10


----------



## spititout

6.5/10 nice beat


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Cerberus

7.3/10


----------



## ByStorm

8.8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love it. :hyper


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Cerberus

7.2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Cerberus

4/10


----------



## Derailing

6.5/10 not a big fan of eminem but the chorus was catchy


----------



## The Islander

9/10, awesome beat!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't heard them in a while! :b


----------



## The Islander

7/10, pretty good


----------



## spititout

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Sorry I couldn't handle but 2 minutes of whatever that was. :kma


----------



## spititout

lol!


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

7.8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 her voice somehow reminded me of Fergie XD


----------



## LolaViola

Not really my kind of music, but she is very pretty. 6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like her voice.


----------



## Cerberus

5.6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Cerberus

4.6/10


----------



## ByStorm

8.5/10


----------



## orsomething

ByStorm said:


> 8.5/10


ahh king missile nice

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10


----------



## Cerberus

6.1/10


----------



## JayDivision

7.0/10


----------



## ByStorm

7.8/10


----------



## Cerberus

8.4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

0/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10


----------



## Zack

Almost weeping...

_He_ is, I mean.

I was just starting lower sixth then.

9/10


----------



## Zack

One of my favourites.

I think 1967 was a good vintage - many good sounds.

9/10


----------



## Zack

Coldplay's best to my ears.

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

^You don't post and rate your own videos. You rate the video above and post a video to be rated by someone else. :b

9/10 for The Tubes - She's a Beauty. I love 80's music.


----------



## The Enemy Within

I heard about the band before, first time listening nice song :yes

8.25/10

"Attention Earth people.
We wont be here long and we'll never return.
How many of you would like to come with us, right now?﻿"

A song about UFO's


----------



## ByStorm

8/10 something something more cowbell something.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't heard them in a while. :hyper


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Islander

7/10, beautiful melody.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 90's Eurodance :yes


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 pretty fun to dance to!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but I like her voice so... :duck


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 one of the few songs I like from them


----------



## shyshisho

7/10 Good voice and nice 80s vibe that makes this Gen-Xer nostalgic.


----------



## ByStorm

4.5/10


----------



## The Islander

8/10, pretty awesome melody and strong voice--> I like it!


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Very nice. 

A cover song:


----------



## The Islander

8/10, haven't heard the orginal but that was pretty great! She has some serious rapping skills


----------



## Gus954

8/10 good party song





 RIP 1969-2006


----------



## LolaViola

I'm not sure what she was saying but it sounded good. I like her voice. 7/10


----------



## Cerberus

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## Uncooperative

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell

2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Good song, I like it. :hyper


----------



## Uncooperative

10/10


----------



## ByStorm

(Some huge negative number)/10
There's asocial, misanthropic garbage music and then there's that. :blank I can only guess you posted it to be ironic/funny.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can't believe someone above me called Tool "Run of the mill". Wtf?

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## daywalkerdave

7/10 because she's got a cool voice but it lacks catchiness


----------



## Alija Provokator

6,5/10


----------



## ShatteredGlass

6.5


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not quite my thing but I've always liked her voice.


----------



## daywalkerdave

6/10 I liked the intro part


----------



## The Enemy Within

5.75/10 Good lyrics


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great stuff, would've loved to have caught them in concert.


----------



## daywalkerdave

7/10 ..hayley williams is that you?


----------



## Toad Licker

6.5/10 Different. :duck


----------



## daywalkerdave

3/10 meh 

Close your eyes, bring out a bottle of scotch and relax, I think this is more artsy. Either you love it or you hate it


----------



## Derailing

4/10 he has a nice voice, but it just wasnt my thing XD


----------



## ByStorm

8/10 cool vid


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I've always loved that song. :duck


----------



## bewareofyou

8/10 nice song


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but still not too bad. :b


----------



## ByStorm

6.5/10
The third part to a three part song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Once it got going it helped wake me up a bit. :kma


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Nice


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not bad.


----------



## Derailing

6/10 she has a good voice


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but I like her voice.


----------



## 141079

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I haven't heard that song in a while. :duck


----------



## hypegeist

7/10 - not exactly the kind of music I go for, but I really liked the arrangement and instrumentation of it, and I just love hearing new music that doesn't sound like everything else. So I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## hypegeist

Oops! I didn't embed right and can't edit posts yet. Sorry!


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great stuff.


----------



## bewareofyou

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love his voice. :hyper


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dal user

4/10 I liked it but not enough to listen to it again


----------



## ShatteredGlass

3/10 Really not my type of music.


----------



## ByStorm

3.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice moldy oldie sound. I didn't know bands still made songs with an oldies sound.


----------



## Alija Provokator

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but he sings it well anyway. :duck


----------



## TheLoser

I like the music, but it feels like something I've heard many times before, although I can't say what song(s) I thinking about. 6/10.


----------



## The Islander

7.5/10, nice intro, and the song kept getting better and better towards the end 






Song starts at 0:40.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great song for a great movie.


----------



## villadb

7/10 wasn't expecting to like it but it had a great chorus plus women in corsets


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Great cover ! Liam's voice was average, needs more bravado


----------



## ByStorm

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad but it could use lyrics lol.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

6.5


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Lindsey Stirling and Lzzy Hale! :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Really good


----------



## romeoindespair

9/10 that accordion really puts that song over the top





I challenge anyone to find a better lyricist


----------



## gloomy

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## Cerberus

3.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Cerberus

4/10 Not my thing


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25 Kick *** lyrics


----------



## 2Milk

7/10 It's alright


----------



## 2Milk

2Milk said:


> 7/10 It's alright


Thats the link^


----------



## Derailing

5/10 not a big fan of Bruno but it was okay


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but she has a nice voice. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8.75/10 Brilliant lyrics, I also dig the clavinet playing


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 One of my all time favorite bands. :duck


----------



## Cerberus

7/10


----------



## Derailing

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Nice and upbeat but not quite my thing. :duck


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 she has some awesome wind pipes


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I've always liked Suzanne Vega.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shyshisho

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 wow was not expecting to love it that much !  groovy beat and it kinda reminds me of Jolene/Aayliah please.


----------



## The Islander

groovy+catchy=8/10


----------



## LolaViola

Not bad. Not bad at all. 7/10


----------



## Derailing

5/10 calming, good background music


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it! :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Derailing

6.5/10 cute song C:


----------



## waterdude125

8/10 My mom listened to that song a lot when I was younger so I'm kind of biased lol


----------



## Derailing

8/10 solid song, made me feel like headbangin XD


----------



## bewareofyou

very catchy.. 8/10


----------



## waterdude125

2/10 All this Nick Jonas controversy just sticks in my head listening to it so I guess that makes me a bit biased. Also it's a little too slow for my taste

Now for something polar opposite of my last song! lol


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not one of their best but still good.


----------



## waterdude125

7/10

mTRvJ9fugM


----------



## waterdude125

Looks like it's not working... let me try again
mTRvJ9fugM


----------



## coeur_brise

@*waterdude125* is this the vid you're trying to post?:




If so 7/10. I like the electronic sound to it.

I am obsessed with this man. I'd join his cult if he had one.


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 i liked his voice (= plus it's kinda mellow so I like it


----------



## ByStorm

5/10


----------



## waterdude125

Yes that was the song I was trying to post thank you 
7/10 very retro  I like the guitar in the background.
The music video is very weird for mine...


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like Metric.


----------



## 2Milk

7.5/10 Don't really like that genre of music, but he has a good voice.


----------



## waterdude125

3/10


----------



## waterdude125

Oh gosh we accidentally rated the same song.
7/10 for Lana. Not one of her bests but she's still pretty great


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Nice "Retro" feel, could be released in the early 80's


----------



## waterdude125

8/10 Classic

The song starts at 1:27


----------



## Derailing

10/10 IMO, their best song to date


----------



## waterdude125

7/10 Everyone always tells me about The Arctic Monkeys. Good but a little slow for me.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 I really liked the beat


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my favorite 90's bands.


----------



## waterdude125

8/10 I love the lyrics

I'll go with this rock theme


----------



## waterdude125

8/10 I love the lyrics

I'll go with this rock theme


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I haven't heard that song in a while. :duck


----------



## waterdude125

8/10

Song starts at 0:29


----------



## ByStorm

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## waterdude125

8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Classic Moldy Oldie! 8)


----------



## waterdude125

8/10


----------



## gloomy

waterdude125 said:


> 8/10


10/10  I really like this.. thanks!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice beat. :duck


----------



## waterdude125

7/10


----------



## LolaViola

Cool 7.5/10


----------



## gloomy

7/10


----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## waterdude125

@Forneus not the song in front of me but I LOOOOOVE The Joy Formidable

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it.


----------



## The Islander

8/10, nice soothing song.


----------



## waterdude125

8/10


----------



## gloomy

@waterdude125 I think I love you 7/10


----------



## LolaViola

Interesting song and video 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quite my thing. :duck


----------



## bewareofyou

7/10


----------



## gloomy

10/10 love that song


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## bewareofyou

7.5/10


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love her voice.


----------



## Derailing

8/10 very feel-good song.  reminds me a bit of passion pit


----------



## bewareofyou

7/10


----------



## gloomy

8/10
song starts at 1:29


----------



## bewareofyou

9/10 love that song!


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## Magnus

6.5, not too bad


----------



## ByStorm

7.8/10 Sounds were great, vocals were iffy


----------



## bewareofyou

7.5/10


----------



## gloomy

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## waterdude125

8/10 very cute song


----------



## gloomy

9/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.25/10 Original video not available, so I had to check an alternative link. Good production


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## gloomy

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Derailing

4/10 it kinda dragged on


----------



## The Enemy Within

9.15/10 Masterpiece


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Classic. 8)


----------



## The Islander

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Cool video.


----------



## villadb

Erm 6/10 I think for utter bonkersness


----------



## Derailing

9/10 awesome video + song!!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I remember playing that game lol.


----------



## villadb

5/10 I have real trouble getting into that kind of music


----------



## Owl-99

Not bad 6/10


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## waterdude125

@villadb I looked up Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds and I think I'm obsessed lol

7/10

This song has been stuck in my head


----------



## Batcat

9/10 Classic tune


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I've always liked Noel's voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 She's got pipes. Love her solo work :yes


----------



## The Islander

8/10, saxophone ftw! :yes


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 one of the best tracks from Halcyon!


----------



## Bbpuff

7.5/10 I really liked the beat. c:

This is currently one of my favorites.


----------



## gloomy

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## tommo1234

5/10


----------



## Derailing

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but not too bad either.


----------



## tommo1234

Groovy. 6.5/10


----------



## The Islander

8.5/10, really nice happy song!


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing. :duck


----------



## Derailing

6/10 that song was kinda funny lol


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 About the same as the last video you posted.


----------



## villadb

4/10, a few too many bleeps for me


----------



## brothersport

6/10 I don't know what he's saying, but I can appreciate the beat.

Depeche Mode- Precious


----------



## gloomy

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Pretty good.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

8.5/10 Really dig her voice.


----------



## Wren611

9/10. That reminds me of stuff from the 90's I used to listen to as a kid. It's an addictive sound, I like it.


----------



## Absolution

8/10. I liked it.


----------



## spitfire444

8. Funky.


----------



## forgetmylife

spitfire444 said:


> 8. Funky.


lol 0/10 i hate that song!!! no offense though people either love it or hate it when it comes to animals.


----------



## spitfire444

7. Lively.


----------



## hazel22

6/10, dont really like a capella but they're good.


----------



## forgetmylife

i think your vid/song is broken^


----------



## spitfire444

9.2 - great!!


----------



## hazel22

5/10 i dislike them both lol


----------



## Derailing

8/10 nice, I like how they sampled the Rocky theme song


----------



## spitfire444

7

Joyous


----------



## harry26

No one of us will go unscathed 
By private battles we have braved.


----------



## villadb

8/10 I can imagine the kids dancing their tits off to that


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## The Islander

9/10. Haha, super catchy and fun! And romantic ;D


----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 No fair posting one of my all time favorites. :kma


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.85/10 My favorite Massive Attack song !


----------



## spitfire444

9.5 - Powerful, oft-played.


----------



## The Islander

3/10, pretty funny and clever though


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## waterdude125

8/10 very calming

[/youtube]kwb9-OlQimc


----------



## waterdude125

oops


----------



## hazel22

7/10, cheerful + uplifting


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.25 I prefer the album version


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I saw Sammy back in March of '83, would love to see him again sometime.


----------



## The Islander

8/10. Very nice, it got better and better the more I listened to it


----------



## The Enemy Within

^^ I said it before man, you're lucky ...those were the days

7.25/10 I like the Chorus


----------



## brothersport

8/10 Awesome, can't believe I've never heard that song before today.


----------



## hazel22

8/10 nice =], i like the moody vibe


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Love his voice.


----------



## kivi

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## gloomy

7/10


----------



## Derailing

6.5/10 she has a good/interesting voice


----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## zomgz

Pretty good but not really my cup of tea.
5.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Islander

8/10, beautiful!


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

7/10 Not very unique but it sounds good for what it is.


----------



## gloomy

6/10
@Derailing its a guy


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## villadb

Anything by BRMC is a million/10


----------



## spitfire444

7/10 - The one that is!!


----------



## The Islander

10/10. This has always been one of my favourite Eminem songs, so incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## spitfire444

7.5 - not bad as a first listen


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 Not quite my thing. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Ace ! The bad part is watching Zakk destroying a Grand Piano and set on fire 

RIP Jimi Jamison


----------



## spitfire444

8 / 10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Good stuff. :duck


----------



## ByStorm

9/10


----------



## spitfire444

7 / 10 -not quite there (for me)


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 No, just no. :duck


----------



## spitfire444

8/10 - keyboards moves it along

Don't dig this one - but interested in opinions . . .


----------



## gloomy

1/10


----------



## spitfire444

7/10


----------



## Batcat

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Derailing

8/10 nice! it pumped me up


----------



## gloomy

1/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## The Islander

7.5/10, nice happy tune!


----------



## spitfire444

6/10




/10


----------



## haniya11

7/10 Fires you up.


----------



## Toad Licker

^No video to rate! :kma


----------



## spitfire444

7.7 / 10


----------



## gloomy

6/10


----------



## spitfire444

4/10


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

funny 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad.


----------



## villadb

6/10 the video gives bonus points!


----------



## spitfire444

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Groovy 8)


----------



## Nefury




----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Decent song, I like her voice more than the song. :b


----------



## Derailing

5/10 i liked everything but their voice


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Deep, but very good !


----------



## Toad Licker

Blocked in my country, I found another video on youtube. I love that song! 9/10


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## spitfire444

6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## spitfire444

7.5 - on first listen.


----------



## waterdude125

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## spitfire444

6/10


----------



## oku

7/10 made me smile


----------



## Alija Provokator

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love 80's music.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.35/10 Great song and video :yes


----------



## spitfire444

4 / 10


----------



## BeNice

9/10 Depresso core


----------



## spitfire444

5 /10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## Derailing

7.25/10 it kinda dragged on in the beginning, but i liked it after the female's voice kicked in


----------



## The Islander

10/10. After the first 20 seconds I knew I'd love it


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but it wasn't too bed either. :duck

A Christmas song, not quite traditional.


----------



## Derailing

6/10


----------



## spitfire444

8/10


----------



## Derailing

1/10 sorry I can't stand that song at all!


----------



## mentalpretzel

9/10 You've done it, now you got me hooked on Azealia.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## VictimEternal

Nostalgic as hell ! 10/10

sorry for the repost


----------



## spitfire444

7.5 / 10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10


----------



## Direction

8.5/10
this song has been stuck in my head!


----------



## Alija Provokator

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## mentalpretzel

7.5/10 very different from what I listen to but its very nice :yes


----------



## The Islander

10/10, I recognized this song from Bones!  Amazingly haunting, gave me chills.


----------



## Flatliner

9/10, great man!


----------



## Flatliner




----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I liked it.


----------



## Derailing

6/10 not bad


----------



## The Islander

8/10, thumbs up.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 You sick **** you!!


----------



## ByStorm

4.5/10


----------



## gloomy

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 I usually like odd music but that was off my odd-o-meter chart. :kma


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Nice :yes


----------



## LolaViola

Not bad, but not quite my kind of thing 6/10


----------



## kivi

9/10


----------



## LolaViola

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## bewareofyou

4/10


----------



## gloomy

7/10


----------



## The Superfluous Man

Heh.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Very unusual song. 
@gloomy Your video won't play. :?


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10


----------



## forgetmylife

The Enemy Within said:


> 7.75/10


in general i think this song is like a 7
but for my tastes it's like a 5






fast forward to 1:30


----------



## romeoindespair

7.5





Money money money money money


----------



## LolaViola

Hmmm...that was something lol. Didn't hate it 7/10


----------



## The Superfluous Man

Errgh, not my jam, sorry. 4/10?

Figured people could relate to this one and have a laugh:


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad.


----------



## Derailing

8/10 great band, & nice song!


----------



## forgetmylife

Derailing said:


> 8/10 great band, & nice song!


lol did you post that for the video or the song?

smooth chill track and nice clean drums

7/10

cut the midrange, drop the bass


----------



## 0R0

5/10


----------



## ByStorm

6.3/10


----------



## spitfire444

6 / 10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 very relaxing! loved it


----------



## dal user

5/10 i like the beat


----------



## forgetmylife

6/10

I'm obsessed with this song - the instrumental (well both songs actually) and it always works wonders in mashups

came across this mashup and really digging it


----------



## The Enemy Within

5.75/10 My 6 year old niece loves it.  The remix is not bad


----------



## spitfire444

7 / 10


----------



## waterdude125

8/10


----------



## romeoindespair

waterdude125 said:


> 8/10


9/10 reminds me of early Bjork. Very somber

anyone else have a sweet tooth?


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ It was fun. 7.5/10


----------



## 0R0

7/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

7/10 It was interesting.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 It grew on me the longer I listened to it.


----------



## bewareofyou

6.5/10


----------



## zomgz

I like Augustana so 7/10.


----------



## Derailing

8/10 i loved the beat! it kinda reminds me of awkwafina's song "Queef"


----------



## romeoindespair

6/10 just not really my taste sorry

Now something for all the kids out there :b


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad but they have better songs. :b


----------



## Derailing

6/10


----------



## The Islander

6/10, not my taste but pretty interesting


----------



## bewareofyou

pretty good 8/10


----------



## spitfire444

8.5


----------



## gloomy

Toad Licker said:


> 7/10 Very unusual song.
> @gloomy Your video won't play. :?


----------



## Toad Licker

spitfire: 7/10

gloomy: 8/10


----------



## 0R0

5/10 grrrl power


----------



## ByStorm

5/10


----------



## 0R0

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Nice way to start out my morning!


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.75. Heh. Almost an 8 out of 10. It's catchy and a mood maker.


----------



## The Islander

5.5/10


----------



## forgetmylife

The Islander said:


> 5.5/10


7.5


----------



## The Islander

8/10, very intense!


----------



## romeoindespair

9/10 really makes me wanna get up and bust a move


----------



## gloomy

1/10


----------



## shaneMalinks

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## 0R0

8/10 haha


----------



## bewareofyou

7.5/10


----------



## hazel22

7/10 catchy


----------



## waterdude125

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice beat. :duck


----------



## hazel22

7/10 very nice


----------



## kivi

7.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Very good overall, especially the intro


----------



## romeoindespair

6/10

Breakdance Beach!


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## kivi

8.5/10


----------



## The Islander

6/10, would maybe need a couple more listens:duck


----------



## romeoindespair

7.5


----------



## Derailing

2/10 i kinda liked the beat, but the rest was... >_>;


----------



## ByStorm

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice moldy oldie. :duck


----------



## Derailing

7/10 very refreshing sound! =D


----------



## The Islander

8.5/10, awesome!


----------



## bewareofyou

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice, I really like their sound.


----------



## hazel22

8.5/10, uplifting, i like it


----------



## romeoindespair

8.5 very soothing. I almost want to fall asleep to it

Now I gotta warn you. This ones gonna get dark. :no


----------



## hazel22

9/10 because its one of my favorite dark songs


----------



## spitfire444

5/10


----------



## villadb

8.5/10 I love that tune, never seen the video before


----------



## spitfire444

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Derailing

6/10


----------



## The Islander

8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Some bands were doing that kind of sound back in the day


----------



## JustThisGuy

I'm an outskirt fan of Suicidal Tendencies, meaning I don't listen to much, but there's better from them, imo. 7.5/10.


----------



## spitfire444

Nice 8 / 10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## hazel22

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 I like the dynamics, so rare in contemporary music


----------



## cocooned

8/10 who doesn't like Alice Cooper?!?!?!?


----------



## The Islander

8/10, interesting beat!


----------



## moonglum

6.5/10

Don't really like the guitar sound, but the bass riff in the beggining is pretty cool. But overall that's ok.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Interesting sound they have. :duck


----------



## hazel22

5/10 not something I would listen to, but not bad


----------



## gloomy

7/10






from the anime Nanatsu no Taizai


----------



## spitfire444

7.5 - 10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not a bad cover song.


----------



## bewareofyou

5.5/10


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10


----------



## hazel22

6.5/10 lots of... energy :b


----------



## JustThisGuy

4.5/10. It's almost incoherent. 'Course with dubstep remixes, not a shocker.


----------



## Sean07

JustThisGuy said:


> 4.5/10. It's almost incoherent. 'Course with dubstep remixes, not a shocker.


I like Lana a lot but not that song, not at all. 4/10


----------



## bewareofyou

8.5/10 nice song


----------



## Derailing

6/10 too slow for my taste, but very relaxing nonetheless


----------



## JustThisGuy

Couldn't understand a word, but it was pleasant. Cheery. 7/10.





 Can't get enough of this song. So poetic. To me, at least.


----------



## romeoindespair

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## hazel22

6/10


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

9/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice song


----------



## CatThatWalkedByHimself

6/10 Not a fan of IceCube


----------



## bewareofyou

6/10


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 catchy & groovy!!


----------



## IveGotToast

2/10 for the song.

1/10 for the video.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

10/10


----------



## hazel22

2/10 didn't know such a song existed :spit


----------



## spitfire444

7/10


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 A classic moldy oldie. 8)

A cover song by Device. Device is a new band featuring David Draiman, the lead singer of Disturbed.


----------



## spitfire444

7.5 / 10


----------



## bewareofyou

7/10


----------



## spitfire444

6/10


----------



## Derailing

2/10


----------



## bewareofyou

6.5/10


----------



## grendon

6/10 ... Paramore is not really cup of tea I guess. Just listened to the whole song. It's ok...

Here's one of my favorite songs:


----------



## grendon

First time posting here, I think my youtube link is not showing since I posted whole link. I'll redo it on this post. Sorry

6/10 ... Paramore is not really cup of tea I guess. Just listened to the whole song. It's ok...

Here's one of my favorite songs:


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I loved the chorus, the rest of the song was iffy for me though.


----------



## grendon

7/10 Pretty good duet, I liked it. Sounds like something I would hear in some movie musical...


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

10/10 bought that album when I was sixteen. Memories.


----------



## grendon

7/10 This guy sounds like hard rock version of Little Richard  Sound quality doesn't seem the best. Don't know if it's because of youtube vid, or sound recording is just bad.


----------



## gloomy

3/10 dislike rap sorrryy


----------



## HenDoggy

I like 7.6/10


----------



## gloomy

8/10


----------



## spitfire444

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## gloomy

8/10


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 nice. sounds very different from other pop songs out right now.


----------



## gloomy

6/10


----------



## spitfire444

Energetic, vibrant - so 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very odd. :duck


----------



## radisto

9/10 That's a nice song.


----------



## The Islander

9/10, awesome.


----------



## HenDoggy

4.5/10


----------



## spitfire444

8/10


----------



## gloomy

1/10 weird song


----------



## theinsomniac

6/10 It was alright


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 I love her voice


----------



## JustThisGuy

NO! I sat through it and I'm not liking you right now, @The_Enemy_Within. :no 2.5/10. It's like something that'd play for kids nowadays. Geh. "Sharing is fun. Oh YEAH! TIME OUT FOR FUN!" I hope you don't hate me for hating this.


----------



## starsfreak

It's ok. 6.5/10


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like her voice.


----------



## HenDoggy

Hmm.. Interesting 6.6/10


----------



## gloomy

7/10


----------



## Derailing

7/10 it sounds just like "Hayley" by Empires, which isn't a bad thing!


----------



## IveGotToast

5/10


----------



## HenDoggy

Nice! 8/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

Sounds like Bjork, but not. I like it. 8/10

This songs a little crude, but it's supposed to be funny too, so...


----------



## gloomy

1/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.5/10 (Sorry you didn't like Bloudhound Gang ;P ) He started off at an 8.5, but then the rhythm changed, dropping it to 8. Then he went a weird high-pitch, and it became 7.5. Quite the change-ups, but it's still a good song.

Let's try Deftones' Digital Bath, acoustic version.


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

A generous 7/10. Kind of bland instrumentals, to me. The storytelling just barely made it a 6 to a 7. "My grandma, my grandma, my grandma..." *eyeroll

Technically it's the band "Black Sheep" by Metric.


----------



## romeoindespair

JustThisGuy said:


> Technically it's the band "Black Sheep" by Metric.


9/10 Love that song and that movie. I remember seeing it in theaters


----------



## HenDoggy

Hahaha before listening to that Wendy's song I thought for sure it was gonna be a disaster, but surprisingly its quite good!! That guy has a great voice, he ought to put it to good use >_< btw was that really a official Wendy's song? I'm curious LOL anyways final verdict is like 7.6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ I enjoyed those two. Quite the lyrics. Hehe. 8.5/10. 





 It's cool if you don't like it, but love this song. And it being played acoustically is beautiful. To me, at least.


----------



## romeoindespair

HenDoggy said:


> Hahaha before listening to that Wendy's song I thought for sure it was gonna be a disaster, but surprisingly its quite good!! That guy has a great voice, he ought to put it to good use >_< btw was that really a official Wendy's song? I'm curious LOL anyways final verdict is like 7.6/10


To the guy who was actully above me 7.5 
Yeah its real. If you go in the comments people talk about seeing it in training. Sometime in the 90s I think.

Wendy's did a bunch of these.


----------



## JustThisGuy

1/10

I'm on a Deftones binge. This one feature Keenan, lead singer of Tool, A Perfect Circle & Puscifer.


----------



## gloomy

6/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

4/10. Like 50s pop rock b.s. Hated that I had to sit through that. Also, learn good music. The lyrics of two masters of industrial, mello metal and you give them a 6. Guh! You're very 17. But opinions, opinions, opinions... So, whatever.


----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

5/10. Meh.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

6/10


----------



## HenDoggy

7.8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 very nice.


----------



## hazel22

4/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.5/10.


----------



## The Islander

6/10, go Ralph! :b


----------



## JustThisGuy

6/10. Not a big rap fan, but it was funny.


----------



## HenDoggy

8.7/10 Extraordinary!


----------



## JustThisGuy

8.5/10. Somber and groovy. Interesting combo.


----------



## HenDoggy

8.5/10 Nice.


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.75/10. Wanted more instrumentals out of it, but the lyrics and vocals carried it and was pretty good.


----------



## hazel22

5/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

2/10. Just from the beginning of the video, I knew it was gonna be cheesy, angsty teen, emo crap.


----------



## Derailing

8/10 I rate it kinda highly solely because of it's nostalgic content. I went through fun times playing Tony Hawk's Underground 2


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.5/10.


----------



## villadb

7/10 nice rocking female vocals


----------



## gloomy

@JustThisGuy lmao. sorry I don't like you music..

7/10


----------



## Derailing

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## theinsomniac

5/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

@*gloomy* Crap day, and it was one of my favorite songs ever.

Your vid, 8/10.


----------



## HenDoggy

Love that song 9/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.25/10. Catchy and trippy vid.


----------



## HenDoggy

Nice song. 7.5/10

Watch this vid, dude is insane


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Good song. Crazy SOB's.


----------



## Callum96

Not really my thing, 4/10 

Palma Violets, ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## JustThisGuy

8.75/10. It's like the perfect driving music. Makes you feel good.

"Welcome Home" By Coheed & Cambria


----------



## Alija Provokator

7,5/10


----------



## gloomy

2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

7/10. Catchy, despite not understanding a word.

Was listening to this on my way this morning, and it's still stuck in my head.


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10


----------



## IveGotToast

7/10 Great song. Great video though a little distracting.


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.5/10. Felt like history. I liked it.


----------



## IveGotToast

8/10


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

9/10 Tom Waits is the man

doubt someone will even give this a chance


----------



## JustThisGuy

I sat through. I got the humor, but didn't like it. 2/10. They can play their instruments, so that's a +1. *shrug

This song has been stuck in my head, and what talent. Just outside with a guitar. Takes a minute and 20 seconds before they start playing b/c of the glider/plane thing making noise.


----------



## The Islander

9/10, how catchy!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Not my kind of pop punk. 5/10. I could see driving to the song and getting into it, though.


----------



## hazel22

7/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

7/10


----------



## HenDoggy

Great song. Depressing vid 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Lovely voice!


----------



## JustThisGuy

8.5/10


----------



## hazel22

8.5/10


----------



## gloomy

/10


----------



## Toad Licker

^Your video's music has been muted.

Rating for hazel22's video: 8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.75/10 Great !


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.25/10. Odd song, and the .25 was for the odd video. I liked it.



Toad Licker said:


> Rating for hazel22's video: 8/10


@*Toad_*Licker exactly what I was going to rate @*hazel22*'s video. (How do you @ people with spaces in their names?)

Here's a funny one. Since the game song rating thread seems to be stuck on "don't care," I'll put it here. It's when you save your girlfriend from Skullmageddon and finally defeat him and beat the game. Hilarious. At least to me.


----------



## Toad Licker

^It seems to have worked. I received a notice of your message even though I have it set to not get them. 

7.5/10 Strangely interesting or interestingly strange. :duck


----------



## HenDoggy

Omg I love that Soko song XD 9/10


----------



## Flatliner

Cool and sweet , although I'd like to hear more instruments, 7/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

Not bad for never hearing of them before. 7.75/10. Vocals could've been clearer, almost an 8.

Now, if you want vocals unclear yet a powerhouse of making you want to speed while driving...


----------



## HenDoggy

Solid 8/10. I added .5 for being a cool Asian rocker chick with unique band name. 
@Flatliner: Yeah most of her other stuff has a'lot of instruments going on lol. Here's another song from her with just that.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very nice voice.


----------



## theinsomniac

7/10


----------



## HenDoggy

I really dig that track 8.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10 I'm a fan of Phil's drumming, the remix removed the dramatic drum fills IMO


----------



## JustThisGuy

7/10. Loved the instrumentals.






Anybody remember Angus?! ...no? Just me? It was an 90s movie that played like an 80s teen flick. I liked it. 4th grade. Ah memories.


----------



## gloomy

8/10


----------



## HenDoggy

Not crazy about the singer but great instruments 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## The Islander

7.5/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

7/10. Odd one.

This makes me want to be a teenager again. Especially since this was a hit half a decade ago. Time flies.


----------



## hazel22

7.5/10


----------



## HenDoggy

That was nice 8/10


----------



## FWMY

8/10 I like that melancholy vibe it gives.


----------



## JustThisGuy

6.5/10.


----------



## HenDoggy

Love that song. Neat video. 8.5/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

8.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 That was awesome, I'll have to check out more of her stuff. :duck


----------



## JustThisGuy

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JustThisGuy

7.25/10.


----------



## bewareofyou

8.5/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

9.75/10. Emotional and so much truth. We try so hard. Most every one of us.

_"Be kind, for everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle." _- Plato (probably)

How do I top that... Uh...

Just instrumentals.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

She can see, but it didn't seem in sync. I don't know. Didn't care for it. 6/10.


----------



## gloomy

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Pretty good.


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

8/10. Really picks up at 3:04, then again at about 5:00, then at about 6:00. Liked it. Nice mood setter.

Not a fan of Brand New, but really like their rendition of Love Spit Love's "Am I Wrong?"


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

8/10. Hated the vid, but liked her singing-attitude and the lyrics' story.


----------



## hazel22

9/10 one of my favorite songs


----------



## The Islander

7.5/10, very odd which was nice


----------



## HenDoggy

Omg who is she? Such a lovely voice. I think I'm in love :heart 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good cover but I've heard her do better ones. :duck


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10


----------



## zemulis

ook, let it be 7/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

6.5/10. It was ok. Lyrics and chorus could've been better timed. Sounds like 80's new wave. Not for me.

@hazel22 Lover I don't have to Love gets a 9 out 10 from me.


----------



## HenDoggy

I love that cover 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 The longer I listened the more I liked that one.


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.5/10






I've really been enjoying this thread lately because of the past half dozen (or more) posters. Lot of unique sounds I haven't heard before. I'm loving it. I feel like a hipster. Heh.


----------



## HenDoggy

Talented 8.5/10 
@JustThisGuy I agree, a'lot of good songs lately . I like finding new artists/bands so it's great to share it with people :yes.

@Toad Licker I glad that you like that one . Here's another song from them.


----------



## JustThisGuy

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not a bad cover.


----------



## Callum96

3/10 Meh... sorry..

Seeing Interpol for the first time tomorrow(/today). My fave off their new album:


----------



## HenDoggy

Pretty good 7.5/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love that song, I have it in my favorites on Youtube.


----------



## HenDoggy

Awesome song. Awesome video. 8.5/10 
Edit: Whoops that was for JustThisGuy vid.

Toad licker: 6/10 I'm sorry I just couldn't get into the song.


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.75/10 Audio hurt it, but good song.





 Had Goonies on the brain. She's very 80s here, but it does feel like a touch of 50s pop rock. Strange. Almost chose Time After Time.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Childhood memories, great song !


----------



## JustThisGuy

7/10 Vocals weren't catching me at times, but it was good.

"My Enemy" by Hans Zimmer and The Magnificent Six; Pharrell Williams; Johnny Marr.




 Check the subtleties. Not my thing, but there's something about this song.


----------



## HenDoggy

Long track, I like how it picks up halfway through. Very interesting. 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Pretty good.


----------



## HenDoggy

Very nice 8.5/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

7/10 It's good, but it reminds me of the music played in fashion shops at the mall that I don't fit into during Christmas time or searching for a birthday gift. :b That's a weird, right?


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but it wasn't too bad.

Psapp are sometimes credited with inventing a musical style known as _toytronica_, a form of electronica made with toys and toy instruments (the band uses toy guitars, flutes, and a chicken they named Brunhilda).


----------



## JustThisGuy

Entertaining 7.5/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

8/10. Good song. Not even a Kings of Leon fan.


----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

4/10. You're lucky we don't rate the vid or it'd be lower. Sorry, just cheeseball all around.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome! :boogie


----------



## JustThisGuy

8/10

You have to grade two Shayna songs!











Behold, the Power of Her Uke!


----------



## HenDoggy

1st song 7.5/10 :hahaat the end.
2nd song 7.7/10 both were good but I like this one slightly better


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

8.5/10. Good stuff. Her voice is very pleasant to me.

@*HenDoggy* I wanted that song to last longer. It's why I love/hate most punk and blues songs.

Another double-shot of Shayna!

More Shayna! Original song. Star Wars song from Leia's point of view on Solo.





"Geek Love." Another original.





Both guitars this time. Love her ukulele songs, though.

Ok, totally breaking the rules of the thread, but...

It's her last two. And since it's getting closer to V-Day...




UKE POWER!





Grade all 4!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Cute song.

7.5/10

7.5/10

7/10


----------



## HenDoggy

Haha I love the originality of the song, but the ending was weird. It was silent for remaining 2ish minutes.  7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

^I don't know why they have so much dead air at the end of that video.

8.5/10 Very nice. I love her voice.


----------



## HenDoggy

I love Skylar Grey. That song was pretty good. 7/10

I like this song from her latest album.


----------



## JustThisGuy

8.5/10

Just instrumentals, but it's a good rendition, imo. Aaaand, since no one is in the Rate That Game Music thread anymore...sigh.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Great music.


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.75/10. Gave it an odd grade because it's an odd song. Heh.

Kept seeing this in my sidebar with the music I've been listening to, and I'm glad I gave it chance.




Hope you like it.


----------



## The Islander

8/10, I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. I wish I could understand what they were saying. :b


----------



## bewareofyou

6/10 don't really care for it


----------



## Callum96

7/10. Vintage!


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.5/10. It's like 80s but grunge rock, but now. Weird.





 Ah, 1996. I got into punk at an early age.


----------



## Callum96

7/10. Decent.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad.


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.5/10. He can sing, but it's not my thing. And the lyrics' story is distant to me. The ending was terribly sad.

Double Emily Browning songs. Sucker Punch was just ok, but the soundtrack was unique.











I promise I'll chill with the doubles. I just had a conundrum with which one to choose.


----------



## Toad Licker

8 & 8.5/10 She has a nice voice.


----------



## gloomy

8/10


----------



## kivi

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I liked it.


----------



## JustThisGuy

5.5/10 It was really basic folk-y chorus over and over. Just wasn't diggin' it.

Here's a song about little birds.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

JustThisGuy said:


> 5.5/10 It was really basic folk-y chorus over and over. Just wasn't diggin' it.
> 
> Here's a song about little birds.


Soothing 9/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

8/10

How about the cover?


----------



## romeoindespair

5/10

Mr. T says "treat yo mamma right"


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I added a point for the LOL factor and the nostalgia as well. :duck


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10

Different song with the same name


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.5/10. Unique. She can sing. Just not really my thing. But deserves musical respect, so 7 and a half. Plus the use of great instrumentalists.

This may sound like blasphemy to some, but I think I like The Animals more than The Beatles. At least early Beatles. First "bad boys" of rock n'roll, despite Rolling Stones taking that mantle.


----------



## romeoindespair

11/10 love that song :boogie

I doubt many of you have heard of Aesop Rock so I'll just put this here for Lulz






^ Actully my favorite artist


----------



## dal user

4/10 its alright but not enough for me to listen to again


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 The lyrics are really a downer. :kma


----------



## LolaViola

Not quite my thing 5.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Weird intro, playing with rhythms...cool !


----------



## JustThisGuy

8/10. Good driving music. Interesting college hard rock/metal. Did have fun listening, though. Reminds me of a band I just can't place.


----------



## HenDoggy

Great song and lyrics. 8/10

Been on a Sharon Van Etten binge today. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Beautiful song and voice.


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.5/10. Lovely voice. Lyrics didn't grab me as much as her voice had a chance to, though. Idk.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I was listening to them just a few days ago, love her voice.


----------



## JustThisGuy

8.5/10. Great song, strange vid. Liked it a lot.

Electronica possibly at its best. Imo.


----------



## HenDoggy

Great beat, is that from a videogame? 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but that was really nice.


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 Fun fact: The singer studied psychology at the same university as me until last year when she got her license. She's really cool  (didn't know her personally though)


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.5/10.

@HenDoggy Anime. Dragon Ball Z.

My 'Good Morning' Song to everyone who plays around in this thread.


----------



## Derailing

8/10 not bad. his voice is relaxing


----------



## JustThisGuy

5/10 It's not my thing. Sorry. He can sing alright, I guess. Just the lyrics aren't original and the beat was boring.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Classic rock at it's best.


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.5/10


----------



## The Islander

7.5/10


----------



## HarrySachz

8.5/10. I actually enjoyed that. I'll have to remember to get that song when I get the chance.


----------



## romeoindespair

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Sorry I only made it halfway through the video before I cringed too much to finish listening.


----------



## The Islander

8.5/10, chilling


----------



## JustThisGuy

6.5/10

Long, but it builds.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.25/10 it takes some time to build...nice song and production overall


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love them classics! :banana


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JustThisGuy

7.75/10

7/10. Good drinking song, I'd say.


----------



## HenDoggy

****ing loved that track! I need to look up more of their stuff  8.5/10


----------



## Pessoa

8.5. Been meaning to listen to Kurt Vile properly.


----------



## JustThisGuy

8.75/10


----------



## bewareofyou

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Good song, I liked it.


----------



## Setolac

10/10 Everybody should be listening to this.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Nice moldy oldie. 8)


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 Pretty pretty 

I like this video a lot:


----------



## kivi

8.5/10


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 Power, Corruption and Lies is one of my favourite albums of all time. I've never heard this cover before though. I like it a lot :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## HenDoggy

Nice soothing music.  7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 :yay


----------



## ShowMeNoMercy

5.5/10


----------



## HenDoggy

very nice 8/10


----------



## Choci Loni

10/10 You really do have a good taste in music! One of the best albums of last year


----------



## romeoindespair

9/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

5.5/10 If only I was acid... I guess. Heh.

Let's step it up. Eff this overbearing, depressing weather outside.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## The Islander

8.5/10, thrilling and creepy!


----------



## HenDoggy

I really enjoyed that song. I need to look up more stuff from that artist. 8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Islander

8/10, great chill song!


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

7/10

not really my thing...


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 Well produced and atmospheric. Pretty close to my tastes too.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

9/10

I like it!


----------



## JustThisGuy

8/10. Calming. In a different mood, I'd say 7 and simple, but I guess I'm in the right mood, so it's 8 and a little is a lot.

Very 80s, but nostalgia... What can I say? One of my favorite high-fantasy movies and it of course comes from the 80s.


----------



## dal user

4/10 it's kind of calming and relaxing to listen to


----------



## JustThisGuy

5.5/10 Not big into rap. Like country, it sounds a lot alike. *shrug* I listened to the lyrics, but felt it was adolescent. Sorry.

Short and sweet.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

6/10 Not really feeling it...


----------



## Choci Loni

9.5/10 Gotta say you have a pretty cool taste in music. I've only listened to his previous album. I need to give this artist some more attention.

But now, for something completely...um, sorta similar


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

8.5/10

Thanks for the compliment man. I've heard of Oneohtrix, I'm not always a big fan but I like some of his music. Regardless, seems we have similar tastes in music. Looking forward to see what else you post.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## HenDoggy

I really enjoyed that. 8/10


----------



## gloomy

6/10


----------



## Derailing

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but she has a lovely voice. :duck


----------



## gloomy

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10


----------



## gloomy

8/10


----------



## IveGotToast

8/10


----------



## waterdude125

7/10 very... funky


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

6/10


----------



## 141079

The video isn't available


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I didn't like the way it started but overall it was pretty good. :b


----------



## The Islander

8/10, beautiful voice and nice odd synth, what's not to like!


----------



## Imbored21

7/10 Good song about ducks


----------



## The Islander

0/10. Aaaaargh, my ears! D: :lol


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.25/10 Kind of neat


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 Not what I'd usually listen to, but it brings the funk

_I beg of you to get up and dance
It's such a crazy kickass beat!
_


----------



## will22

Choci Loni said:


> _I beg of you to get up and dance
> It's such a crazy kickass beat!
> _


8/10 
Points deducted only because I've listened to this song too much.
Gotta love Greg and Inara. They are coming out with a new album soon.
Greg's been doing awesome producing over the years as well.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

8/10 I like it... she's got a soothing voice


----------



## bewareofyou

8.5/10


----------



## villadb

7/10 what a nice happy tune. Not sure how to imbed from Vimeo


----------



## Choci Loni

8.5/10 Not the biggest Oasis fan, but this song is better than anything they'd done in a long time. Maybe I should listen to the album sometime.


----------



## bewareofyou

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## HenDoggy

I like what I'm hearing. :yes 8/10


----------



## Choci Loni

8.5/10 Beautiful. Found this EP on spotify so I'm listening to it right now 

I'll keep trying to flood this thread with Swedish music:


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

8/10 Pretty cool


----------



## Choci Loni

10/10 Simply amazing. Too bad I can't seem to get into any of his other songs.


----------



## Derailing

5.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## 141079

5/10


----------



## HenDoggy

Very entertaining song :clap I can relate to some of what he's rapping about :blank 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

8.5/10 Lovely voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was nice.


----------



## Alija Provokator

8/10 Liked it a lot.


----------



## HenDoggy

That was great. I Need to check out more of their stuff 8/10 Edit: This was directed towards Toad Licker's video.

I give Alija Provokator's song/video 7.5/10


----------



## 141079

8/10!


----------



## HenDoggy

Nice and relaxing  Isn't that the Titanic theme also? 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved that Grimes song. :boogie


----------



## romeoindespair

8/10 but thats proably just because I have a thing for goths :blush

Anyone need to brush up on there medieval history?


----------



## The Islander

7/10, entertaining song


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 Epic box!


----------



## HenDoggy

Is she Swedish? Very nice, I need to check out more of her stuff  8/10


----------



## Choci Loni

7.5/10 It just feels like I'm the person to rate this  I don't like many of the original songs that much, but I give the performance a high score. First time I see this!

You should definitely check out Sally Shapiro! I like the debut, Disco Romance, the best. In particular the first three songs plus Hold Me So Tight.


----------



## HenDoggy

I def will check her out! She kinda reminds me of Glass Candy.  I'm glad you like that song. I have no idea what they are singing but the beat was awesome. :clap Hmm.. I haven't heard much of The Hives, but that song was great. 8/10


----------



## Choci Loni

10/10 I love this song! I've listened to this album while going to sleep many times. Simply gorgeous.

And now I have to post this:


----------



## HenDoggy

9/10 Lol That's weird, I was going to post that exact song by Glass Candy. But then I was like nahh I'll post a Sibrylle Baier track instead


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

5/10 Not really feelin it


----------



## HenDoggy

Nice 7.5/10


----------



## spitfire444

9/10 - emotive ..the smokiness


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

7/10


----------



## HenDoggy

Talent wise 1/10 Entertainment wise 7/10 Final score = 3.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Choci Loni

7.5/10 Nice


----------



## HenDoggy

8.5/10 Oh nice! Another Swedish singer I've never heard of before, until now. :clap I must now find more of her stuff. 

Here's another melancholic folk song for you guys. They should put this in The Walking Dead show or something. :yes


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

8/10 I like it. Good call on the Walking Dead.


----------



## Choci Loni

8.5/10 Really cool song. I apreciated the change in pace in the second half in particular.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love her voice, not their best song but still nice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Nice production/engineering


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 cool


----------



## HenDoggy

Nice. I haven't listened to DK in awhile. 7/10

This song reflects my mood with the abundance of snowfall here recently.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## gloomy

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Love her voice.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

8/10 Kinda nice .


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 Love that song!


----------



## Alija Provokator

6,5/10


----------



## Choci Loni

6.5/10


----------



## HenDoggy

8.5/10 My ears really enjoyed that. :boogie

I'm going to help you out @Choci Loni and post some more Swedish artists


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 I've had a hard time getting into her music for some reason. Weird, since it resembles so much else I enjoy listening to. Maybe I think it's a bit washed out or something? I don't know. I like this song better than most though!

I'm not going to stop with this theme we've got going:


----------



## bewareofyou

8/10


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 I haven't listen to Foster in awhile, great song 



Choci Loni said:


> 7/10 I've had a hard time getting into her music for some reason. Weird, since it resembles so much else I enjoy listening to. Maybe I think it's a bit washed out or something? I don't know. I like this song better than most though!


Really? I'm really addicted to the Kin album  and going through Blue atm. So far so good!

Anyone excited for the new Purity Ring album?


----------



## Choci Loni

8.5/10 Now I am! I didn't know they'd released a new album. Listening to it right now 

I'm pretty sure it's not intended to be, but I like to think that this song is about the moral decay you go through being a donut:


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

8/10 Nice. Although, hard for me to take it serious after reading your interpretation. :sus lol.


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 Heavy and psychedelic. I like her voice too 

Flute!


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## bewareofyou

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it. :banana


----------



## grendon

7.5/10 I really liked it, quite great song to chill to.


----------



## romeoindespair

9/10 Great beat. I feel ashamed to say I've never heard of them

If this doesn't make you cry you aren't human :cry


----------



## JustThisGuy

8.75/10. Interesting. Heart felt. Can reflect on it.

I can't place where I've heard this song. It's a weird vid, that's for sure.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Kind of an odd song as well but I liked it. :b


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 Love this band


----------



## HenDoggy

7.75/10 I've heard some of her songs before. Good stuff.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

7.5/10 Pretty cool


----------



## HenDoggy

8.5/10 I love me some folk music. :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Choci Loni

8.5 I like the minimalist(ish) instrumentation in the verses a lot. The voice fits the song well too.


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 Great video and song to go along with it.


----------



## Choci Loni

Instant 10/10!


----------



## HenDoggy

7.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice, I liked the banjo too


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

7/10


----------



## HenDoggy

7.75/10 Groovy.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Beautiful song!


----------



## HenDoggy

8.25/10 Trippy video.


----------



## gloomy

7/10


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

7/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.75/10. Couldn't understand a word, but liked the vibe.


----------



## gloomy

7/10


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 I like the lyrics


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Lovely voice.


----------



## Pessoa

9/10. Really nice song.


----------



## Choci Loni

7.5/10 I like it, very 90s (had to check when this was from!). I guess the singer's voice reminds me of someone.


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 Great song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## HenDoggy

7.75/10 I liked her voice.


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 I was just listening to this very song when I checked this thread :lol
So I didn't really have to play the video.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

8/10 I like her voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## HenDoggy

7.5/10 Great video and song.


----------



## gloomy

6/10


----------



## HenDoggy

9.25/10 One of my favorite tracks from their latest album.


----------



## ByStorm

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but it did grow on me the longer I listened to the song.


----------



## HenDoggy

6/10 Hmm.. It was ok.






Something less chaotic.


----------



## Vividly

6.5/10 
Not my cup of tea, but the more i listened to it... the better it became.


----------



## HenDoggy

8.5/10 Sounds like a great song to help me get to sleep at night. Nice and relaxing.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. :duck


----------



## HenDoggy

9/10 Such a great song. :boogie I need to check them out.


----------



## twitchy666

hymns?


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Sleater-Kinney. I still need to check out their new cd.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Good song :yes. I liked the Kiss reference


----------



## HenDoggy

8.75/10 Very nice AIC song.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## ByStorm

7/10
an instrumental


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

6/10


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10 Nice to hear some foreign music.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

7.5/10 Pretty cool.


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 I liked that.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but I like her voice. :duel


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.25/10 Some interesting bass lines


----------



## HenDoggy

8.5/10 Nice lyrics.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

9.5/10 love this song

Love Florence, can't wait for her new album.


----------



## LolaViola

Not bad, not bad. Not quite my kind of thing, though 6.5/10


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 I enjoyed that.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

8.75/10 I liked it!


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 It's nice, but it's not really memorable.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

8.5/10 Interesting. I've not heard a whole lot from Little Dragon, but I've liked what I've heard. I'll have to listen to more.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Lovely voice.


----------



## bewareofyou

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. :boogie


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 very cool.


----------



## Choci Loni

7,7304/10 I like the backing vocals a lot.

This video is way more flipped out than I expected!


----------



## gloomy

9/10


----------



## romeoindespair

It says I can't watch it in my country :|

I dare you to make it to the end


----------



## Toad Licker

@gloomy 10/10 Stars best song. 

9/10 That was strangely awesome. :duck


----------



## HenDoggy

6.75/10 pretty good.


----------



## gloomy

8/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

7/10


----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 Karin is awesome


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

9/10 That was awesome! Will check out more.


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 simple and beautiful


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love her voice. It reminds me of someone I just can't think of who. :b


----------



## ByStorm

6/10 too emo for me lol


----------



## The Islander

8/10, very different and interesting!


----------



## HenDoggy

7.5/10 I have been meaning to check them out but haven't gotten a chance.


----------



## LolaViola

Not exactly my kind of thing, and it got a little rough on the ears towards the end, at least for me lol 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Choci Loni

7.5/10 Fun listening to 

This is exactly how our winters are like:


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love Frida! :banana


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Nice voice


----------



## HenDoggy

8.25/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome. Her voice is so angelic, it's like listening to two angels ****ing! :lol


----------



## The Islander

8.5/10, simple and beautiful.


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10



Toad Licker said:


> 9/10 Awesome. Her voice is so angelic, it's like listening to two angels ****ing! :lol


:roflThey should put that on the back of the album description. Sums it up perfectly!






She sounds way different without her usual accent. I can actually understand what she is singing.


----------



## ByStorm

8/10 simple and sweet




Argentinean folk music


----------



## Spindrift

7/10 - Not the biggest folk music fan, but that was surprisingly enjoyable.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not their best stuff but still a good song. :duck


----------



## bewareofyou

8/10 good song


----------



## Derailing

7/10 nice i like paramore


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Sorry the lyrics are really putting me off to that song. :duck


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love Fever Ray. I wish she'd put out another cd already. :duck


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

8.5/10 I liked that... it sounds familiar, I think you or someone else might have already posted it.


----------



## HenDoggy

8.75/10 Her voice really does it for me. 



Toad Licker said:


> 10/10 I love Fever Ray. I wish she'd put out another cd already. :duck


I know! I've been mesmerized by this album! I guess she too busy with The Knife atm or something.


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 I have only listened to Lovetune for Vacuum. Should check this album out as well.


----------



## HenDoggy

8.5/10 Nice, I really enjoyed that song. I liked the quirkiness of the vocals.

I enjoyed Lovetune for Vacuum as well! My favorite song is Brother of Sleep. You should definitely check out Narrow. Check out the song "Deathmental". I love that one as well


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 I tried listening to Meshes of Voice, but I didn't quite get into it for some reason (could have been that I wasn't in the right mood). I like the style of this song better than anything on that album. Looking forward to the new one now


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 Nice, the song grows on you the longer you listen to it. :b

Yeah, It seems they went in a different direction with Meshes of Voice. Maybe cause It was a collaboration piece? I did enjoy it though. You should check out her first two albums, Viscera and Innocence is Kinky. Those are more similar to her latest song I think


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song.


----------



## HenDoggy

8.25/10 I liked it.


----------



## Callum96

6/10 Imagine it'd be good music to close your eyes and relax to.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

5/10


----------



## Choci Loni

8.5/10 The basement session was awesome


----------



## Callum96

8/10 Smart song.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Pretty good.


----------



## bewareofyou

7.5/10


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Callum96

6/10 it's okay, never heard anything like it before!

Don't like much of New Order's newer stuff, but I really enjoy this one:


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10 Dude, why'd you have to post that video. It made me more depressed.. :b Anyways, I liked the song but it didn't really stand out or anything for me personally.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. I'm already looking up more of her stuff. :duel


----------



## sparkplug74

7/10. Nothing that blows me away, but it's good.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice song.


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I like her voice, the lyrics throw me off to the song a bit though.


----------



## HenDoggy

8.25/10 great song and cool video.






4 more days...


----------



## Callum96

7/10 I can get behind that.

Seeing these tomorrow. As it happens, with a mate off SAS, vanilla90


----------



## sparkplug74

7.5/10. Pretty good.


----------



## MoveAlong91

8/10 Very interesting choice! XD


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it! :banana


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

7/10 pretty cool track.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.25/10 Very good


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 Oh boy, I haven't listened to that RHCP song in ages.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Vividly

Some of that video made my mind boggle. '-' 
6/10


----------



## gloomy

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome song. :boogie


----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## Derailing

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## romeoindespair

8.5/9 outta 10

Who knew Vanilla Ice could write a decent song?






Love is a thing


----------



## gloomy

1/10


----------



## HenDoggy

5.5/10 The song was a tad bland for me.


----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Pretty damn good. :duck


----------



## typemismatch

6. Middle of the road stuff.


----------



## gloomy

8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.25/10 I like the synths/arrangement


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Loved the guitar intro! :boogie


----------



## HenDoggy

8.75/10 I loved the tape loop at the beginning and the trumpets mid song. Simple and elegant.


----------



## MoveAlong91

6/10 Guess it wasn't my style haha.


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## HenDoggy

8.75/10 Beautiful


----------



## gloomy

5/10


----------



## HenDoggy

10/10 Classic! Haven't listened to that song in forever..


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Really good :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love that song. :duck


----------



## Alija Provokator

7/10


----------



## LolaViola

4/10


----------



## MoveAlong91

7.5/10 It has some good lyrics in my opinion.


----------



## bewareofyou

8/10


----------



## gloomy

8/10


----------



## Magnus

7/10






I couldn't find a video showing the full length of the track, look it up on Spotify if you can


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. 8)


----------



## LolaViola

Not totally sure how I feel about it but I'm gonna give it a 6/10 lol


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10


----------



## Virmiculite

6.5/10


----------



## LolaViola

lol 3/10


----------



## Magnus

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10


----------



## HenDoggy

4/10 the beat was ok..


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but not too bad. :duck


----------



## The Islander

7/10. Nice, kind of haunting 

The whole history of the Earth in one song:


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love the new cd and their new singer. I have her old bands (After Forever) cd's also.


----------



## Alija Provokator

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Thumbs up for the accoustic guitar !


----------



## gloomy

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## gloomy

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## bewareofyou

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it! :boogie


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Nice


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10 It's got a nice '80s vibe to it


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Cute song.


----------



## The Islander

8.5/10, excellent!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## The Islander

8/10, nice! And that was the strangest video I've ever seen


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love the new Nightwish cd!


----------



## HenDoggy

8.5/10 Nice! She really knows how to project her voice. Overall great, rocking song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love her voice.


----------



## romeoindespair

7.5


----------



## HenDoggy

7.5/10 lol I need to start watching that show


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 If only I could dance... :banana


----------



## fotschi

7.5/10 very well made but sounds a bit generic. Lyrics are amazing though (literally was taking my vitamin pills when I started listening to it).


----------



## Toad Licker

^You're suppose to rate the video above yours, not your own. :b

7.5/10 for Autechre

7.5/10 Twisted Insane


----------



## theinsomniac

7/10


----------



## Were

8/10


----------



## HenDoggy

10/10 I have soft spot for this song. I love Good Will Hunting and Elliot Smith.


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## theinsomniac

8/10


----------



## gloomy

7/10






lydia is da bestttsttstssttssttest


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome song. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Magnus

7.5, pretty chill.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Groovy 8)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 It grew on me the longer I listened to it. :b


----------



## theinsomniac

7.5 I like the video!


----------



## Alija Provokator

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Absolution

7/10


----------



## gloomy

9/10


----------



## Vividly

8/10 
Oh my, i haven't listened to MCR in so long. <3


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Lovely voice.


----------



## gloomy

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I liked it. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fezzesarecool

5/10


----------



## bewareofyou

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Awesome music, I really love her voice. :banana


----------



## bewareofyou

9/10 one of my favorite songs!


----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## gloomy

7/10


----------



## bewareofyou

9/10


----------



## Hylar

7/10 not bad


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Tool!


----------



## bewareofyou

7/10 nice voices


----------



## Derailing

9/10


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10


----------



## mysterymachine

8/10


----------



## haggybear

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice, the only thing that could have made it better would've been some vocals. 

Fergie in her first band.


----------



## gloomy

don't like it/10


----------



## Hylar

8/10 good song! I listened to it a couple of times


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.

Maynard James Keenan of Tool and A Perfect Circle.


----------



## ByStorm

9/10


----------



## gloomy

8/10


----------



## Hylar

7/10
6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Beautiful song. :mushy


----------



## Hylar

8/10 Good song


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it. :hyper


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Derailing

4/10


----------



## reaffected

8/10 since I'm being fair and it's _good _music just not my type.


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 wow very good song! =) I think i'll add it to my music collection


----------



## Saleemaslam

6/10


----------



## LolaViola

5/10


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 The new Toro Y Moi album is pretty dope. 
@Saleemaslam That Jim Croce song is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Hylar

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Great song, awesome vocals


----------



## gloomy

9/10


----------



## LolaViola

6.5/10 Not horrible, but not quite my kind of thing


----------



## Hylar

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Soen!


----------



## cheri112

5/10, not my style.


----------



## Hylar

7/10 Not bad


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Another band I love! :boogie


----------



## fotschi

7/10 for funk


----------



## Hylar

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 I usually like odd music but that's a bit too odd for my tastes. :duck


----------



## MoveAlong91

9/10 The song is right in my alley haha


----------



## gloomy

8/10


----------



## Hylar

8/10 Good song!


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

That's actually a nice song but I can't listen to that type of stuff often without activating a really sad part of me. 9/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

Not bad, same as the other song. 9/10.


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Hylar

8/10 Not usually my style, but I liked it


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not quite my thing but she does have a nice voice. :duck


----------



## Hylar

'She' is a 'he'  He has an amazing vocal range actually.
7/10 - Not bad


----------



## bewareofyou

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Good production


----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## Toad Licker

@*The Enemy Within* 8.5/10 You have great taste in music my friend. :b

@*HilarityEnsues* 8/10 I love Rush! By the way, you're suppose to rate the video above the one you post. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hylar

8/10 I like it


----------



## HilarityEnsues

Lol sorry toadlicker, thought I was in another thread.


----------



## defoe

Hylar said:


> 8/10 I like it


6.5/10


----------



## defoe




----------



## Hylar

7/10 - Not bad


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Beautiful song, it almost put me back to sleep listening to it though. :b


----------



## Hylar

7/10 Pretty good


----------



## HenDoggy

8.75/10 Wonderful song for springtime.


----------



## spitfire444

5 / 10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome. :boogie


----------



## LolaViola

Really strange vid lol...I'll give the song a 7/10


----------



## bewareofyou

5.5/10


----------



## LolaViola

5/10


----------



## ByStorm

8/10 Music you can meditate to right there.


----------



## bewareofyou

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## spitfire444

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love Van Halen & Hagar.


----------



## 141079

9/10, I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 The Irish aren't the greatest singers but they do make good music.


----------



## Hylar

8/10 Good song! I like it


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice and mellow.


----------



## spitfire444

6/10


----------



## 141079

10/10 :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad. I might have liked it better if I could understand the language.


----------



## Alija Provokator

8/10


----------



## ByStorm

7/10 Decent song but the video didn't fit it at all lol




RIP


----------



## bewareofyou

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Surprisingly that was pretty damn good. :duck


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

That was hilarious. 8/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 ****ing A


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Not bad.  7/10


----------



## spitfire444

7/10


----------



## LolaViola

Interesting mix. Didn't hate it, but didn't exactly love it either. I'll give it a 6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but it was odd enough to be interesting.


----------



## Alija Provokator

10/10


----------



## spitfire444

6/10


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 Good song.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome, I love her voice. :banana


----------



## D4567

8.5/10


----------



## bewareofyou

6.5/10


----------



## lizzy19

7.5


----------



## HenDoggy

8.75/10 Great track.


----------



## Derailing

7/10 not a big fan of those vocals, but okay song overall


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Nice vibe, great synth sounds


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 catchy chorus


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not quite my thing but I like her voice. :duck


----------



## HenDoggy

8.5/10 I'm always going to remember the fun-times I had playing Borderlands while listening to that song :grin2:


----------



## Mattsy94

3/10 lol sorry.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 It was going ok until the singer opened his mouth and ruined it for me. :duck


----------



## romeoindespair

That was ******* awesome 10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was different but pretty good.


----------



## zemulis

4/10. Meh


----------



## Derailing

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I've never really listened to her music before. That was very nice.


----------



## The Enemy Within

9.25/10 Now THAT'S what I call music


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice but it could use some vocals.


----------



## bewareofyou

8/10 nice song


----------



## HenDoggy

4/10 It was ok, but not really my cup of tea.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love classic rock. :boogie


----------



## bewareofyou

9/10 I love it!!


----------



## Alija Provokator

6,5/10


----------



## gloomy

6/10


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10
A fun instrumental.


----------



## moory

6/10


----------



## Roseability

7.5/10. Can't say that I'm a big fan of Kiss but they do have some very enjoyable songs.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was enjoyable.


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 Funky beat, but very good vocals especially the background vocals!


----------



## HenDoggy

5/10 sounds like the stereotypical generic rap song. he got cool style though.


----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## Derailing

4/10 i'm sorry i couldn't even make it halfway through the video....not my thing at all


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not quite my thing but still pretty good. :duck


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10 Nice, i quite enjoyed her voice.


----------



## Rios

5/10 Just sounds like noise to me. I do like the the part at 3:28 that sounds like the grudge though.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Groovy. 8)


----------



## Derailing

7/10 even though i didn't understand one word he said, I could feel the emotion in his voice. Very beautiful in that sense!


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10 Good production, no one can deny it !


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

4/10


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 that was a good album.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.25/10 That's a real moldy oldie. She has a nice voice.


----------



## halfly

4/10. Not really my thing.


----------



## sad vlad

3/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I like her voice more than his.


----------



## HenDoggy

9/10 say, whens portal 3 coming out? :nerd:


----------



## Dickjohnson

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very cute. 








HenDoggy said:


> 9/10 say, whens portal 3 coming out? :nerd:


I have no idea. I've never played Portal.


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10 hmm, i liked that song more then i thought i would lol Edit: this was directed at ToadLicker song

i give TheOLDPrince's song 7.5/10 unique song, i enjoyed it.


----------



## Hylar

7/10 - Good song


----------



## dal user

5/10 good song to relax and reflect to but i felt it went on a bit too long


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good. :duck


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Lovely voice

The original, later covered by Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I don't believe I've ever heard the original until now.


----------



## romeoindespair

8/10

I have to warn you. This next one is gonna get dark.


----------



## Alija Provokator

6/10


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10 damn, that seems like a cool lifestyle. :surprise:


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Interesting


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That was a toe tapper. :boogie


----------



## MetalheadFurry

Toad Licker said:


> 8.5/10 That was a toe tapper. :boogie


Eh a 6/10, not really my style of music, the vocals are quite aggravating.


----------



## Virmiculite

6/10 too chaotic for my taste bad had some good parts.


----------



## HenDoggy

7.5/10 hey, that was better then the original


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome, nice way to start off my afternoon. :banana


----------



## Hylar

8/10 Good song!


----------



## Kiba

6/10..... Don't know if like.


----------



## Toad Licker

2/10 Is that for real?!? :sus


----------



## greenocelot

2/10, not that it is not good, I am more a punk, alt, and indie rock kind of person.


----------



## Hylar

7/10 - Not really my thing, but I quite enjoyed it


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 love her voice, its so ethereal 0


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Lovely. I love her quirky sound.


----------



## Hylar

7.5/10 - Nice song. I like her voice


----------



## Imbored21

10/10m8


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but not too bad either.


----------



## HenDoggy

7.5/10 nice voice and video


----------



## Derailing

7/10 not bad but I can't help but think of the He-Man video XD


----------



## The Enemy Within

Edit
@HenDoggy 9/10 Some good memories being a teenager in the 90's
@Derailing 8/10 I heard that song before, as a twin myself I aproove


----------



## HenDoggy

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love her odd lyrics. :hyper


----------



## D4567

9/10






New age music.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Kind of dreamy.


----------



## Hylar

8/10 - Nice


----------



## Kovu

7/10 Alright.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 The song wasn't too bad but the lyrics really hurt it imo. :b


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Good song

Supertramp song :


----------



## bewareofyou

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love her voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

9.5/10 lmao


----------



## drown

8/10

here's mine:


----------



## drown




----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 That was awesome, loved it! :banana


----------



## Derailing

8/10 very calm. and relaxing song.


----------



## indielife

Amazing performance. 9.8/10


----------



## indielife

Can't edit my god darn post because I am new so I guess I'll have to do it here: 

Replied to the wrong song for some reason, wrong page I guess. Still a decent beat though 6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

7/10 i liked the video and the song was pretty good


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Cool song, I like the way he sang it.


----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 It grew on me the longer I listened. :duck


----------



## indielife

4/10 Not really my type of music. Sadly it just sounds like noise to me for the most part, but there were some cool guitar sounds in there.

I'll try mix things up with some abnormal music to make things interesting:


----------



## UniqueUserName

4/10 Not my cup of tea


----------



## indielife

8/10 classic.


----------



## gloomy

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but it was still pretty good. :b


----------



## Derailing

5/10


----------



## indielife

2.5/10 Not a big fan of angsty teen music.


----------



## EndlessBlu

9/10 I'd like to know the different instruments he's using in this song, the way he's combined all those different sounds, it's unique


----------



## Toad Licker

2/10 I'm sorry but the screaming thing in the video was more than I could take.


----------



## gloomy

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## bewareofyou

8/10


----------



## indielife

5.5/10 The melody is pretty decent, but I am not too fan of the vocals.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice toe tapper.


----------



## indielife

8/10 WoW TBC nostalgia. Still as cool of a song as back in the day.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good


----------



## indielife

9/10 Grizzly Bear <3

I'll take your Grizzly Bear and follow it up with its den.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it. I'll have to check out more of their stuff now. :b


----------



## lonzy

8/10 Not bad


----------



## Alija Provokator

4/10


----------



## bewareofyou

4/10


----------



## indielife

5/10 It's alright I guess, quite mediocre. I much prefer their older songs.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I think that's the first time I've actually heard his version of this song. If I hadn't been tainted by other versions already I might have given it a 10.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

Lead singer of Godsmack, from his solo album.


----------



## Derailing

8.5/10 very nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love the way it started out. Still very nice afterwards though.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mxx1

6/10


----------



## indielife

5/10 Not a huge fan of her voice and the fairly average melody: quite mediocre.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great stuff! :boogie


----------



## indielife

8/10 very soothing voice


----------



## HenDoggy

10/10 :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.25/10 The verse is very good, groovy


----------



## HenDoggy

8.25/10 haven't listen to the killers in a little bit... nice song.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but she does have a nice voice. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

6.5/10 Good vocals, okay song


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Nice brooding western feel, voice was a bit too poppy 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I could've done without the screaming. Other than that it was pretty good. :duck


----------



## Hylar

6/10 - It's okay


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Nice harmonies/chords


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That was cute as hell. >


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Nice little song, relaxing 7/10


----------



## indielife

6/10 It's pretty catchy.


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Not bad 6/10

Here's a really angry song... Expecting bad rating hah


----------



## EndlessBlu

oooh me likey.. 8.5/10


----------



## alienjunkie

I ADORE The Cure 10/10


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

classic, always liked it 8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Kind of mellow for NIN. Got to admit I don't listen to them much. :b


----------



## fotschi

7/10


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Very good 9/10 think i'm gonna listen to some aphex twin tonight


----------



## fotschi

Aww **** I wasn't expecting someone to actually like it, heh. 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Oddly interesting, or interestingly odd. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

uummm no sorry, 2.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not too bad.


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10


----------



## alienjunkie

8/10 it's alright


----------



## aliso

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my all time favorite songs. :duck


----------



## D4567

8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Moody


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great stuff. :kiss:


----------



## Toad Licker

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker

:surprise:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hylar

7/10 Quite good


----------



## HenDoggy

9/10 need to listen to him again...


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Damn nice. :nerd:

This song is a metaphor. It'll be explained at some point in the video.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation

1/10. Her singing style is sort of obnoxious. The same goes for the lyrics, whether or not it's metaphorical. They're clearly just going for shock value.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Miley Cyrus/10


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation

4/10. It's got a nice feel to it, but I don't know how to feel about the Deftones. All of their songs sound more or less the same to me, and the vocals are weird and moany.


----------



## Toad Licker

@*thedevilsblood* 8/10 I like it.








SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> They're clearly just going for shock value.


That's the point of their music. They've been playing inappropriate music for more than 20 years now.

I can't rate your music by the way. I can't believe that anyone really listens to whatever that is you posted.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

First song: Miley Cyrus/10 again 

Second song: 6.5/10 catchy chorus, singer is an aw


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation

6/10. I like the classic sound, and the guy doesn't have a bad voice.

No one can top Mulk when it comes to sick vox, though:







Toad Licker said:


> That's the point of their music. They've been playing inappropriate music for more than 20 years now.
> 
> I can't rate your music by the way. I can't believe that anyone really listens to whatever that is you posted.


The whole "shock value over quality" thing got old years ago. It's just something that some artists do because they know no one has any reason to listen to them aside from the novelty.

In any event, I'll keep in mind that anything other than circus music is outside of your comfort zone.


----------



## owls

I think I heard angry frogs in it. I don't like it. 0/10


----------



## Toad Licker

For Owls video: 8/10 Interesting sound but I'm not listening to the whole 2 hours of music. :duck








SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> In any event, I'll keep in mind that anything other than circus music is outside of your comfort zone.


No need to be rude.

Don't bother responding. It's pretty obvious you're just trolling this thread.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation

5/10. Not bad. Nice instrumental; it feels melancholic, yet hopeful. I like that sort of thing. Her voice is okay, too.








Toad Licker said:


> Don't bother responding. It's pretty obvious you're just trolling this thread.


Whatever helps you sleep at night. It astounds me that anyone can actually take polka or whatever seriously, but to each their own.


----------



## The Enemy Within

3.75/10 Not really my thing but good guitar tone at the solo


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

5/10 nice enough but not really into it


----------



## Derailing

6.5/10


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

um nope don't like sorry 3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Could of done without the screaming. Other than that it was pretty good. :duel


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Not really a fan of country, Willie Nelson is ok 6/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

5/10


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

umm... nope sorry 2/10


----------



## fotschi

4/10, I cannot into scream vocals and the instrumental doesn't make up for it. The last half gets quite a bit better though.


----------



## Hylar

7.5/10 - pretty good


----------



## Derailing

4.5/10 he had decent vocals, but the song as a whole fell flat.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but she does have a lovely voice.


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10 Good vocals, ok song


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

5/10 verses were boring but the rest of the song was ok


----------



## Idontgetit

5/10 odd lol


----------



## Toad Licker

For Alexisonfire: 7/10 The song is pretty decent except when he starts screaming. :duck


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation

2/10. That was interesting. I sort of like that kind of style; it has an aura of class, but it drones on too long and I get bored. She's a talented vocalist, though.


----------



## Idontgetit

wait so adding up both of your ratings 6.5 +4 = 10.5 / 10 sweet! =p


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

United Nations. Song is ok, it has a nice buildup feel to it but then falls a bit flat 6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good. I haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

6.5/10 @Toad Licker yea the new prodigy record is pretty cool actually, i was surprised. Next one is an instrumental


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I like my instrumentals better if they have vocals with them!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Not really my style but it wasn't too bad 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad.


----------



## bewareofyou

2/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

5/10 Big production, and shes very pretty.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my favorite songs from the 90's.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fotschi

3/10, sounds a bit ehhhh


----------



## bewareofyou

6/10


----------



## ByStorm

5.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

10/10 very good


----------



## 32916

6/10 not my type of song


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it.


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 c'est cool


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

7/10 c'est cool aussi


----------



## HenDoggy

8.5/10 really dig it.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

6.5/10 not bad. Another one from the same record.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Cool !


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Ok song, bonus points for the stupid video  7/10
Edit: we posted at the same time. 6.5/10 for the New Order song


----------



## a degree of freedom

8.5/10. I enjoyed that.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Not really into it, the video was entertaining though  6/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Tricky, I remember back in the 90's when MTV used to play music...:grin2:


----------



## a degree of freedom

7.5/10. I can dig it because I'm listening specifically to it.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

7/10 i enjoyed it, nice atmosphere.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great stuff. :boogie


----------



## Heartbreaker

6/10. Not my style, but it was good enough!


----------



## a degree of freedom

6/10. Has the somewhat melodic lyrics-heavy quality of a classic rock song. I don't care for the guy's voice, but all in all it's tolerable.





What do you think? Better with the video or without lol?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Nice bluesy rock song, i liked it 7.5/10
Edit: posted at the same time again. The german song was totally awful, -10 000/10 lol

Ok i love the next song but i expect bad rating haha


----------



## a degree of freedom

thedevilsblood said:


> The german song was totally awful, -10 000/10 lol












:rain


----------



## a degree of freedom

Instrumental version: 8/10
With "lyrics": 6.5/10 

Biosphere - Baby Interphase


----------



## 141079

8/10


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Not really into it, but bonus points for having the governator in the video. He should be in every video lol 5/10








senkora said:


> :rain


Haha sorry


----------



## HenDoggy

8.75/10 i have a new band to check out :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 She has a lovely voice! :duck


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

6/10 ok song 








HenDoggy said:


> 8.75/10 i have a new band to check out :grin2:


Hehe, i like their dirty fuzzy sound


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 It's a nice song. It's too bad I can hear the music more than I can the singer though.


----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Rush. :evil


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

4/10 a bit boring, but i'm not really into indie rock so..


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I like most types of music so I'm pretty easy to please. Alice in Chains is one of my favorite bands. :duck


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Nice relaxing song 6.5/10  same with Alice In Chains, Dirt is one of my favorite records.


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10 not exactly my cup of tea but it pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice!


----------



## 141079

7/10


----------



## HenDoggy

6/10 that song was on the verge of interesting and meh


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like her voice. :kiss:


----------



## bewareofyou

6/10


----------



## HenDoggy

3/10 that song came off very bland imo


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

5.5/10 it's a nice song, but too much brass and stuff on it


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice cover.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Nice medieval song made me want to burn heretics 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't heard them in a while. :nerd:


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Ach, mein herzblut 4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not too bad.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Artem

not my type 5/10


----------



## Artem




----------



## HenDoggy

8.5/10 quite a talented singer, i want more!


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

6.5/10 i thought it would suck, but it becomes increasingly better after the 2 min mark, nice atmosphere.


----------



## HenDoggy

10/10 Wow.:surprise: I already saved it to my playlist, hopefully i get a chance to listen to the whole thing tomorrow.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

6/10 the music was fine, but i don't like that guy's voice.








HenDoggy said:


> 10/10 Wow.:surprise: I already saved it to my playlist, hopefully i get a chance to listen to the whole thing tomorrow.


Yeah, i love that record. Dat guitar tone ^^


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 I like some punk. That wasn't in my likability range. :kma


----------



## ViktorAdamson

Not what I usually listen to, but I really enjoyed it and will probably listen to more^^

Gonna go ahead and cheat and put a whole album  I just can't pick a song from it.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

7.5/10 for the first song, nice riff, will listen to the whole record later.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great stuff. :boogie


----------



## Sean07

2/10, comedic songs aren't usually my cup of tea


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.25/10 Dramatic/Tense


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

6.5/10 nice


----------



## samiisprink

7/10 I liked it but probably only a youtube listen not a download on my phone listen


----------



## fotschi

7/10 not bad but it sounds too agreeable.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

5/10 nice sound, but song lacked momentum.


----------



## Derailing

7.5/10 solid jam.  would sound better while im driving fast down the interstate


----------



## fotschi

4/10 production is well-done, squeaky clean but a bit sterile.


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10 Chill music.


----------



## drumcrush

8/10. pretty calming. good for a night drive.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

4/10 not a fan.


----------



## villadb

7/10 Rockin'


----------



## dontwaitupforme

8/10 especially for the song title. Ha.


----------



## villadb

7/10 lovely jubbly


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Same again, one of my fave bands.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

10/10 love the Deftones, and this song is great.


----------



## villadb

8/10 not my favourite Bowie song but still, it's David Bowie innit


----------



## 141079

7/10 not bad


----------



## desartamiu

6/10 not my genre but it's not bad for what it is.


----------



## EasySilence

A well crafted pop song  7/10


----------



## dontwaitupforme

4/10 great vocals.. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10 I liked it. it was like psychedelic country music or something. Imo would have been better if they applied some distortion or something and gave it alot more of a spacey psychedelic vibe.

Edit: Whoops, that was for EasySilence's song.

dontwaitupforme: I already listened to that Muse song a million times lol I give it an 8.5/10 one of my favorites by them.





 the first song ends at 3:03 mark.


----------



## ByStorm

I thought it was two songs but it was five; the whole album lol. 8/10


----------



## EasySilence

Always love me some Kate Bush :smile2: 7/10

Here comes one of the most heartbreaking songs ever :crying:


----------



## HenDoggy

7.5/10 :crying: sad song


----------



## villadb

7/10 sweet


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

6/10 it's ok.


----------



## ByStorm

8.5/10 Good cover


----------



## MetalheadFurry

ByStorm said:


> 8.5/10 Good cover


10/10 love this album


----------



## dontwaitupforme

8/10 I really liked that.. Reminds me of a new age, tame impala.. Idk what? Ha.


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10 it was pretty good


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was really nice.


----------



## EasySilence

Haha definitely not for me, sorry ^^ 3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 That was great, love her voice! :boogie


----------



## dontwaitupforme

7/10 not bad.. Different!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

6/10 sounds like something I would have listened to a few years back. Nice.


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 nice


----------



## EasySilence

Wow great song. Thanks for sharing  8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10


----------



## dontwaitupforme

8/10 I like it..


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't heard him in quite a while.


----------



## EasySilence

Interesting. Gonna look into more of her music. 7.5/10


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Nice and relaxing but a bit generic 6.5/10.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

8/10 yesss


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Don't know if I've heard the original but, that wasn't too bad at all.


----------



## EasySilence

Okay. 5/10


----------



## Hylar

9/10 Love that song!


----------



## HenDoggy

7.5/10 i enjoyed it. my only gripe is it sounds quite similar to the multitude of the other folksy bands that have since come out.


----------



## Alija Provokator

5/10


----------



## samiisprink

5.5/10 it was okay just not my kind of sound.


----------



## b492394

5/10


----------



## AussiePea

I really liked that instrumental piece, 8/10


----------



## dontwaitupforme

8/10 I liked the contrast between the lyrics and vocals


----------



## MetalheadFurry

dontwaitupforme said:


> 8/10 I liked the contrast between the lyrics and vocals


I give this a 7/10, its literally not bad at all, but not something Id find myself listening to frequently.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Really good. Two things that lacks sometimes in contemporary Metal in my opnion : Dynamics and playing with non-power chords


----------



## HenDoggy

6.5/10 kinda catchy.


----------



## reaffected

5/10 Beautiful but makes me want to suicide


----------



## dontwaitupforme

8/10 i was listening to one of their tracks last night. Beaut.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Love the guitar tone and odd time signature !


----------



## dontwaitupforme

8.5/10 really like this.


----------



## fotschi

8.5/10 like this, want to dance.

Have some APHEX ACID


----------



## 141079

7/10


----------



## samiisprink

7.5/10 i really liked it&#128522;


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

8/10 nice


----------



## fotschi

2/10 I think I can wait plenty


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 listening to this track reminds me again to check him out! thanks


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Cool song.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Not really my cup of tea but it's an ok song 6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 That's the kind of music I grew up listening to.


----------



## 141079

8/10


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10 i like the girls raspy vocals.


----------



## TheWildeOne

8/10. Started off thinking it would be boring. But the minimalism and dissonant whispers are almost eerie. I like it.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

7/10 Nice atmosphere.








Toad Licker said:


> 10/10 That's the kind of music I grew up listening to.


Cool  Probably the best era for music. I also like the lyrics of "simple man".


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I really liked the music, the song itself not quite as much. :duck


----------



## samiisprink

7/10 i like her voice


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

4/10 not a fan.


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Liked the music but not the way the singer was singing the song. oke


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10 hate video, good song.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 That was awesome, love her voice! :boogie


----------



## 2Milk

7/10, wouldn't add it to my day playlist but it's something i would play at night when im just trying to mellow out and relax.

*Warning, it's kinda dark and depressing*


----------



## HenDoggy

7.5/10 dang those lyrics got to me...


----------



## dontwaitupforme

7 something I would listen to again.


----------



## Toad Licker

^It seems that an error occurred. :cry


----------



## samiisprink

7/10 good song but i don't think i would download it


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 never heard that nmh song before. pretty nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but it was still interesting.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

8.5/10 Nice.


----------



## HenDoggy

8.5/10 very nice.


----------



## The Enemy Within

@compaq615 No video, no vote 
@HenDoggy 7.25/10 Cool, the vocalist has a funny style though


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice and mellow, I liked it.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

7/10 cool video


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 For Software: Not bad but could use some vocals.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/5/10 Good !

Gregg Allman (Allman Brothers)


----------



## samiisprink

9/10 idk what i was just listening to but i like it &#128516;


----------



## HenDoggy

9/10


----------



## Wizard Lizard

7/10
Like the overall flow, a bit too depressing for my liking, but could see myself listening to it on a rainy day.






I like japanese hip-hop. :3


----------



## Toad Licker

6.5/10 Not quite my thing. Might have liked it more if I understood the language though.


----------



## Hylar

6/10 - It's okay. Not really my thing, but I think I could get into it after a few listens


----------



## Alija Provokator

7,5/10 - It was a good song.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

5 - would enjoy hearing this as an instrumental.


----------



## HenDoggy

5/10 i was waiting for some kind of progression but it never really quite happened.


----------



## starsfreak

7.5/10 actually prety ok


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was nice.


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 nice!


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Great


----------



## dontwaitupforme

8/10 decent track.. Gives me the sense of nostalgia.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 It grew on me the longer I listened. :b


----------



## dontwaitupforme

8/10 very good.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not bad, could've used more vocals though. :duck


----------



## Magnus

4/10, too generic


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 would listen to again. great pacing and i love the singers sultry voice and accent.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful voice she has there.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

7/10 not bad..


----------



## desartamiu

No link, soo...


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Loved it! :boogie


----------



## HenDoggy

5/10 meh


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Nice voice


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I've only ever heard a cover of this song before. He does a pretty good job on it.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Baldy Nohairs

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Nice moldy oldie! :banana


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

7.5/10 i liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. :kiss:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme

7/10 nice wee tune


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Nice song, but an overrated band IMO


----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## TheWildeOne

ByStorm said:


> 6/10


10/10 with an additional note of "I love you" for posting a song with which I am intimately familiar.


----------



## Magnus

5/10, too experimental for their own good


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## HenDoggy

7.5/10 nice, i like the overall vibe.


----------



## Magnus

6/10


----------



## HenDoggy

7.5/10


----------



## i suck at life

10/10 really pretty soothing song


----------



## HenDoggy

7.5/10 i enjoyed it.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

6.5/10 I liked the instrumental but not the voice.





Bad rating incoming. :help


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10 ha, im just the guy to review this. this was pretty good although i usually like my metal slower.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Nice and mellow.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

8/10 class


----------



## Derailing

6/10 not really my kind of music, but I like their energy


----------



## TheOLDPrince

6/10 i don't like that electro/pop sound but this has good lyrics and I like her voice


----------



## dontwaitupforme

8/10 ha, I like the satire.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## Magnus

5.5/10, not feeling their take on steampunk music. Interesting nevertheless


----------



## Overdrive

Good triphop song, i like the atmosphere on that song, very chill. The reverb and delays makes it really good, i give it a 6/10.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## Toad Licker

From Jewel's new album.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

6/10 pretty damn boring


----------



## TheWildeOne

8/10. Not musically enthralling, but somehow still very entertaining.


----------



## Barakiel

I was actually expecting something pop punk :um Not bad though, I like the guitar solo, I can almost imagine it being played on a horn in a jazz tune. 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very odd, but I like odd.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

7/10 I enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Very nice. :duck


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 I might have heard before, anyway she has a really nice voice


----------



## Toad Licker

Yeah, I've probably posted that video before. 

8/10 That was so mellow I almost slipped into a coma. :kma


----------



## dontwaitupforme

7/10 sweet song


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Groovy 8)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fotschi

3/10, not my style, the video is nice though.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.25/10 Good and simple, I like it


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10 cute song.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Great cover. I love Ultravox/Midge Ure's work.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Freakin' Awesome. :cry


----------



## Ben12

10/10

Lol that song reminds me of your avatar. Now you got me craving M&M's. :mum


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 The music wasn't quite my thing but she has a beautiful voice. :duck


----------



## Magnus

4/10, amateuristic and unambitious


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Nice sounds/vibe, the vocalist reminds me of the band Garbage.


----------



## bewareofyou

6/10 it's an ok song


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Pretty good. :banana


----------



## Magnus

6.5/10, pretty cool


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10






whyisn't the youtube tags coming up? none of the t WTH??


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but I like her voice. :b


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Really nice, gotta check it out.

Edit:


----------



## ByStorm

5/10 It was longer than it should have been.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Very nice.


----------



## Ben12

@Toad Licker

Not my kind of song 4/10


----------



## Hylar

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Hylar

6.5/10 - It's not bad.


----------



## bewareofyou

7.5/10 pretty good


----------



## Mattsy94

5/10, sounds like a million other songs out there.


----------



## Derailing

3/10 too wild for me lol...


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Loved it. :boogie


----------



## Ben12

3/10

sorry not my kind of song.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

the vid doesnt work^






Can anyone explain why the youtube tags aren't working for me please


----------



## samiisprink

6/10 not really my type of music but i enjoyed listening to it. Also i really like the music video


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Great old stuff. :banana


----------



## Ben12

4/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

@Ben12 You NEED to post a music video

8/10 I assume she's a multi-instrumental artist, very talented.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I think I've said this before but I saw them back in the summer of '82 at an outdoor concert with Joan Jett, Blue Oyster Cult and Loverboy.


----------



## Magnus

7,5/10, not bad


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Very odd but I still kinda liked it. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice song driven by an acoustic guitar :smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love Placebo. I have all of their albums. :evil


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

7/10 pretty funny


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 It's alright. It's a good thing he had basketball as a backup though. :kma


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 For keepin' the Spirit alive (Rock and Roll)


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Cool song and band! 8)


----------



## desartamiu

6/10 I like country music but it's a little too mellow for me.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but she does have a nice voice. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## desartamiu

5/10, reminds me of Daz Sampson, one of the UK's Eurovision entries. Not for me though.


----------



## Telliblah

That's not what I'd usually listen to but I actually found it rather pleasant. Sometimes you need something new and fresh to get some kind of aural perspective.
7/10 feels WAY too high for this kind of song but I can't see myself giving it a 6. So it's 7/10 would listen to again.

I couldn't find this one on the internet so I put it on vocaroo:
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1I4yqObVsnW


----------



## Toad Licker

6.5/10 It wasn't a bad song though I wasn't too impressed with the singers voice.


----------



## bewareofyou

3/10 don't really like it at all


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but that was pretty good. :hyper


----------



## Hylar

6/10 - It's okay, but not really my thing.


----------



## The Enemy Within

9.75/10 Wow, I never thought I would see someone posting ISB here


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

not available in my country


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 Sorry, I just have to go over here and... uke


----------



## randomperson

7/10 I liked it


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

^^Toad licker you have strange taste in music lol

^4/10 not my kind of music unfortunately


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

4/10 would be almost ok if it wasn't for all the autotune.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 I wasn't feeling it. not my type of music unfortunately


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 This song is better but the lyrics aren't that great. :duck








InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> ^^Toad licker you have strange taste in music lol


No. I have great taste in music. You're the one with the strange taste. You don't like other peoples music while thinking you have the good taste. That's weird dood. :kma


----------



## Jermster91

4.5 Did not really like or get it.


----------



## Jermster91

Jermster91 said:


> 4.5 Did not really like or get it.


Sorry about that. Here is the URL.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

11/10 that was awesome haha.


----------



## Gloomy Pixie

7.5/10 I like it it was just hard to understand what the vocals were singing and I personally like hearing the vocals, and this might be just me but there were short moments when the drumming sounded slightly off, I'm probably just tired though.


----------



## Gloomy Pixie

Gloomy Pixie said:


> 7.5/10 I like it it was just hard to understand what the vocals were singing and I personally like hearing the vocals, and this might be just me but there were short moments when the drumming sounded slightly off, I'm probably just tired though.


I'm having troubles with the video apparently, heres link


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 She has a lovely voice! :cry






There is a thread stickied in this forum at the top that shows how to post Youtube videos properly. :kma


----------



## Jermster91

6.0 The country music is nice but it does have the mojo that attracts me to it. It has some great rhythm thought.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

6/10 it was alright,








Toad Licker said:


> No. I have great taste in music. You're the one with the strange taste. You don't like other peoples music while thinking you have the good taste. That's weird dood. :kma


it's not like that it's just You said that one song "lost in the world" was puke worthy terrible:eek. That's strange to me :rofl


----------



## Jermster91

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> 6/10 it was alright,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not like that it's just You said that one song "lost in the world" was puke worthy terrible:eek. That's strange to me :rofl


5.0 Just not my type of thing.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Jermster91 said:


> 5.0 Just not my type of thing.


3/10 definitely not my thing, would probably like it better if It was in a film but not the song alone.


----------



## Jermster91

3.0 Not My Thing


----------



## regimes

1/10 sounds like bad elevator music.


----------



## Jermster91

1/10 Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I liked it but it's not one of Neil's best.








InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> it's not like that it's just You said that one song "lost in the world" was puke worthy terrible:eek. That's strange to me :rofl


I may have been the only one to put a puke smiley up but from the scores of your other videos, I'm guessing that I'm the only one who had the balls to do so. :duck


----------



## Jermster91

3/10 Sorry, I just could not get into it.






To me, this song represent my entire life so far.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Classic Queen


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

8.5/10 classic stuff, reminds me when i was playing wipeout on ps1 haha.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 I heard about Killing Joke years and years ago, but actually never heard them before...very good !


----------



## Alija Provokator

7/10 Wasn't bad at all


----------



## Jermster91

7/10 Not bad at all


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Jeff Lynne knew how to make it


----------



## Jermster91

6.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Jermster91 said:


> 6.5/10


2/10 that really bored me lol


----------



## Jermster91

1/10 Do not like rap.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quite my thing but it's good for old movies.


----------



## Jermster91

5/10 It is decent but I doubt I would listen to it again.


----------



## goku23

^ 2/10

would be great in a movie scene or something like that but for everyday listening? fuel to the depression fire! just not enough rhythm for me but I have weird taste!


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Jermster91

1/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Never heard before. Great rhythm section


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I could listen to his voice all day long. :boogie


----------



## Jermster91

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10


----------



## Jermster91

3.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

2/10 Why post when it seems you don't even like music?!?


----------



## Magnus

5.5/10, song got really bland when I minimized the video :b


----------



## Jermster91

4.5/10

One of my Favorite Military Songs!


----------



## desartamiu

2/10 not for me at all.


----------



## samiisprink

4/10 not my kind of music but the video was nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. :kiss:


----------



## Jermster91

4/10


----------



## Magnus

3.5/10, post something outside of moviee/television soundtracks please


----------



## Jermster91

4.5/10


----------



## desartamiu

8/10, I quite liked that! Risqué theme.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Ameenah

8/10 I like it. She has a unique voice.

*Kelis - Suspended*
(her 1st album _Kaleidoscope_)





 "I feel like I'm falling
What happens when I hit?
Must mean then that's it
This black abyss, this pit
It all seems shades of gray
I'm never ready for light of day"


----------



## bewareofyou

7/10


----------



## desartamiu

Sounds mystical! 7.5/10


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10 short and sweet


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Jermster91

3.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10 Great song...Might be the one and only Tango tune people know about


----------



## desartamiu

6/10 It's alright, not doing much for me at all however.


----------



## Jermster91

4.5/10


----------



## indielife

9.5/10 I love gangsta's Paradise


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

8/10 always liked that song.


----------



## desartamiu

3/10





_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like her voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 They sing well together.


----------



## desartamiu

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but that wasn't bad at all. :duck


----------



## indielife

6/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.25/10 Nice song and graphics


----------



## desartamiu

6.5/10 This isn't my type of music but I didn't hate it.


----------



## indielife

1/10 Beyond terrible


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

indielife said:


> 1/10 Beyond terrible


2/10 Not my kind of music, it was very boring to me


----------



## indielife

3/10 There are much better Eminem songs out there.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I like the song but by the lyrics, it's easy to see why someone shot him.


----------



## peace_love

Not bad, it has a bluesy feel which I like. Sounds like Amy Winehouse 6/10


----------



## Ameenah

I love Sia 10/10 .. her voice is amazing.





*White Town - I Could Never Be Your Woman* 
one of my atf


----------



## desartamiu

2/10 definitely not my genre at all.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

indielife said:


> 3/10 There are much better Eminem songs out there.


it's not an Eminem song


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

bluethousand said:


> 2/10 definitely not my genre at all.


2/10 boring, it really sucks being the only one in this thread who likes mostly urban music:roll


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice moldy oldie. :kma


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

5/10 i like apocalytica but not really this song.


----------



## Ameenah

7/10 I like the gloom





*I'm only happy when it when it rains - Garbage *


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Ameenah said:


> 7/10 I like the gloom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm only happy when it when it rains - Garbage *


2/10 not feelin it


----------



## indielife

1/10 meh, not really funny. Maybe if I had actually heard the original, but probably not.


----------



## Ameenah

6/10 
*Street Walker - Duke Dumont*


----------



## indielife

6/10 a bit too repetitive for my taste; however, the beat, whilst being a bit generic, was still enjoyable. The last part was pretty decent.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

indielife said:


> 1/10 meh, not really funny. Maybe if I had actually heard the original, but probably not.


3/10 kinda boring


----------



## LemonBones

That's different. I rate 6/10. Misses some points cos of Trump.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

6.5/10 nice enough.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't heard that song in a while.


----------



## ByStorm

8/10 liked it


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

4.5/10 i liked some sounds but overall not a fan.
Next one is heavy, bad rating incoming. :help


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 The music is good the way singer is singing kinda grates on my ears though. :duck


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

5/10


----------



## desartamiu

4/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

bluethousand said:


> 4/10


6/10 that was ok


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

6.5/10 would watch again haha.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Short n' sweet.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

5.5/10 It's ok but sounds a bit generic.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## flyingMint

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 For Foster the People. Sorry not rating two videos. :duck


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.25/10 Nice


----------



## desartamiu

5/10 I didn't enjoy that but I guess it wasn't awful. It had a nice rhythm.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but she does have a nice voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

6/10 sounded ok but i didn't really like the chorus.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I really liked that one.


----------



## desartamiu

6/10, I liked the message in the lyrics but the vocals put me off a little. Definitely not bad though!!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Cute song, and singer. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## desartamiu

6/10 I'm not keen on this one as a whole but I like the edginess.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 It wasn't too bad, just not quite my thing.


----------



## desartamiu

5/10 - I quite like noughties and nineties music but this wasn't really what I like in general.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Still not quite my thing but slightly better than yesterday's video.


----------



## desartamiu

3/10 I really didn't like that one. I find this kind of music quite intimidating and I can't connect to it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good, I think the language she's singing in helps the song even though I can't understand it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## desartamiu

7/10 interesting. She reminds me of Alanis Morisette. The production sounds a little cheap although I did kind of enjoy it as a whole.


----------



## Toad Licker

2/10 Sorry, I couldn't hardly make it past a minute of whatever the hell that was. :kma


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Great !


----------



## bewareofyou

7/10


----------



## Sad Larry

Pretty good! 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Lovely.


----------



## Sad Larry

Cool song. Hit me hard. 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice and mellow. I like it. :kiss:


----------



## Jermster91

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## sweetSacrifice

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Why? :sus


----------



## Sad Larry

After listening to the song above you I have to give this 10/10.
Otherwise I give it 9/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

9.25/10 Amazing ! I loved the overall production, the acoustic drums are awesome.


----------



## Chrysanthea

Apparently I cannot watch whatever music you linked to... blocked by WMG. o. O Well I'm sure if it was produced by the Talking Heads, then it'd be... well anywhere from 0 to 10. I definitely don't approve of everything they've vomited out, but I am fond of quite a select few...


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Some parts weren't too bad while others started grating on my ears after a while of listening.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.25/10 The vocalist has a nice voice


----------



## ByStorm

5/10 very meh.


----------



## Watching

ByStorm said:


> 5/10 very meh.


He reminds me of Chuggo. Either genius at work or genius satire at work.


----------



## Toad Licker

6.5/10 The music is pretty good. The song itself isn't anything special though. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Great !


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love Eric Clapton. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

6/10 not really my thing but not bad.


----------



## Mammagamma

Loved it! 8/10. For the record, his voice sounds a lot like Johnny Cash to me haha.


----------



## Mammagamma

Awww, I guess this anti-spam new member thing makes my Youtube video not show up. So here's the link:






(Sorry, can't edit the post either! This is the only way I could fix it haha)


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

7.5/10 cool bass line, i liked it.

An older Amebix song, not so Johnny Cash this time haha.


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10 Nice :smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great way to start out my morning, thanks. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Telliblah

I like minimalist ****! And I like Bright Eyes! 8/10


----------



## ByStorm

well done 11/10


----------



## TheOLDPrince

I liked it 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 pretty good.


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Much respect for Tesla...especially around that time when Hair Metal(Poison etc) was huge they(Tesla) were the real deal.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Loved it! :evil


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

7/10 nice.


----------



## JTHearts

5/10 I don't really like that kind of music. And the picture is scary.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Awesome! :clap


----------



## Toad Licker

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

6.25/10


----------



## Alija Provokator

7/10 wasn't bad


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

7/10 nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

4,5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 80's Judas, still good to me.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## ByStorm

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That was an enjoyable listen this morning. :b


----------



## Ben12




----------



## JTHearts

9/10 omg I love that


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

7/10, has a decent ring to it.


----------



## LemonBones

Oh I remember this, quite nice actually, 8.7/10


----------



## Xenacat

Kyama3 said:


> Oh I remember this, quite nice actually, 8.7/10


Too slow......2/10


----------



## LemonBones

Xenacat said:


> Too slow......2/10


wuuuuuuuuuuuttttttt:crying:


----------



## Xenacat

Kyama3 said:


> wuuuuuuuuuuuttttttt:crying:


I have crap taste in music! :crying:


----------



## Toad Licker

^No video to rate?!? :eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NeverOddOrEven

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love Fiona Apple! :boogie


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love her voice.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

8


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but I do like her voice.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Love Eric Clapton.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

7


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

7,3


----------



## bewareofyou

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love that song. :banana


----------



## indielife

5/10 used to listen to them in my early youth, but I don't think that is one of their better songs. Down With the Sickness all the way!  Gotta love the Iron and Wine song you linked though. He's great.


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10 Not bad at all, I like some parts.


----------



## Artnot

3/10


----------



## JTHearts

4/10


----------



## bewareofyou

2/10


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

4


----------



## dragonfruit

10/10 (My husband and I danced to this at a nightclub a few years ago).


----------



## dragonfruit

My post hasn't appeared?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

nope


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 for Lady Gaga. Not quite my thing. I do like a couple of her songs but in general I'm not a big fan.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

5,5


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

David Draiman of Disturbed's side project while they were on hiatus.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

7,2


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quite my thing even though it's Tim Curry. The music is nice, the song itself is just alright.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

5,5


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NeverOddOrEven

video is not available


----------



## bewareofyou

7.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

7


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## TheOLDPrince

7/10 rocker girls


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Might have been a higher rating if I understood a damn word he said. :kma


----------



## TheOLDPrince

6/10 generic metal (?) song, I don't really like it.



Toad Licker said:


> 7/10 Might have been a higher rating if I understood a damn word he said. :kma


Hahaha it's a love ballad to drugs/about drug withdrawal


----------



## bewareofyou

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

:?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice vibe :smile2:


----------



## ByStorm

9/10 good cover RIP Lemmy


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

I can't take it seriously lol, 4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice, I love 80's music. Yeah, I looked it up and it came out in '90, but it has 80's written all over it.


----------



## bewareofyou

7/10


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

6,5


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Always loved Annie. :boogie


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Nice, 8.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it. :evil


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

I like her voice. 7,8


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I like his voice but something about the lyrics kept me from scoring it higher.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

5,8


----------



## Toad Licker

8.25/10 Haven't heard them in a while. :duck


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

i dont like it, sorry....4


----------



## ByStorm

5/10


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

5,8


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Nice way to start out my day, thanks. :b


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

You're welcome .

This is a bit cheesy for me, 3,5


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love her voice. Not her best stuff but still a good song. :duck


----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## KaoJ

9.5/10 That was actually a very good song, i've never heard of them before. They should be ALOT more famous than they are in my opinion. Much better than most of the garbage they play on the radio..


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

8


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Nice moldy oldie!


----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

6.5/10


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

I like the music, not the singing...6


----------



## Mammagamma

7,5, pretty good


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

6,5


----------



## Mammagamma

6,5


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

8, love T.Rex


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Classic, love it. :boogie


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

6


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Mammagamma

6,5


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Mammagamma

9 for the lyrics! I miss Portal 2, haha!


----------



## ByStorm

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Lovely voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

6.5/10 not so sure about her voice.


----------



## Recessive J

8/10, definitely my kind of music!


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

i like MSP, 7,2


----------



## Magnus

5.5/10


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

6,8


----------



## samiisprink

8/10 that was a really nice song






Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Weird, bad music. 2


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but she has a nice voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bewareofyou

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice, could dance to it if I could dance lol. :banana


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Cool


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 A 90's classic. Love it. :boogie


----------



## DaveCan

8.5/10 She sounds a bit like Amy Lee. Beautiful voice!


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love 90's music. How I'd love to pet Wynona's Big Brown Beaver! :duck


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Great band...they control dynamics, something very rare nowadays. The drummer is the glue


----------



## DaveCan

I just posted the music video for that song the other day in the 80's thread. It's a poke fun at the way all those gals talked back in the day by Moon Unit Zappa. It got a fair amount of radio play back then 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice. The singer has an interesting voice, I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## user2017

7/10. Nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Great stuff. :evil


----------



## Mammagamma

6,5. Not my style, sorry.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 I really liked the music, the singer's voice ruined it for me though. :?


----------



## DaveCan

?/10 It says uploader hasn't made the video available in my country. I wonder why people do that, hmmm?


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Kate Rusby, I have several of her albums. 

I'm not sure why they do that. I'll repost it once to see if I can get it rated.


----------



## user2017

Pretty good, I like it. 8/10
For me it also showed that it's not available in my country but got it working with Proxtube.






I think it's also important to know the back story of this song: 


> Leslie "Bull" Allen was an australian stretcher bearer who served in the Pacific, and his actions on Mount Tambu in New Guinea is something quite extraordinary. During one day at the front he ran straight into enemy fire alone, time after time to pick up wounded american soldiers. 12 times he went up the hill, and 12 times he came down with a wounded allied soldier on his shoulder. For this selfless act he was awarded with the US Silver Star.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 The song is nice, the lyrics aren't the best though the message of it is. :b


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Surprisingly good !


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great stuff.


----------



## ByStorm

8.5/10


----------



## samiisprink

8.5/10 I really liked the guitar it was rockishly groovy lol


----------



## DaveCan

3/10 Not really my thing. Could be my age lol


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love Jesca Hoop and this song is one of my favorites from her! :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DaveCan

Sounds like a lot of other artists to me 4/10

TL! That's cool you like Kate Rusby and Jesca Hoop 

This one always leaves me wondering..


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 She has a lovely voice! :duck

I'm fairly obsessed with music, so I have a lot of favorite music artists.


----------



## Mammagamma

7. Not my style at all but actually catchy.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it. I'm going to have to check out more of their stuff now. :b


----------



## Mammagamma

That was my reaction when I first heard this, haha. But they don't have too many songs like that one, unfortunately :/ Heard they made a few songs in that style for their latest album but I haven't checked it yet.

7. Pretty funky but not really outstanding.


----------



## DaveCan

10/10 Classic! 






Added this guy in doing a cover for his dad who passed away. He did a great job on it!


----------



## Mammagamma

8/10. That cover was perfect.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice. You seem to have pretty good taste in music. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

7.25/10 Nice !


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Oddly interesting. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

7.8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.75/10 Interestingly odd.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

Lacey Sturm (Ex-Flyleaf singer)


----------



## HenDoggy

6.5 pretty nice


----------



## ByStorm

5/10


----------



## Jenniten

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mammagamma

7,5, cool catchy song, with an early 2000's feel.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Rockin' beat, I like it. :boogie


----------



## Mammagamma

5. I haven't found a way to like this kind of music. Sounds like both Bob Dylan and Johnny Cash, and I'm not a fan of either, haha.


----------



## Toad Licker

^Oh fine, I see how you are! :b

8.5/10 Cool song.


----------



## Mammagamma

8, sounds like they were listening to a lot of Mary Jane's Last Dance when they wrote this one. And I actually love that song. Gonna save this to hear more of them later.


----------



## Toad Licker

^Yeah, they are great, and a local band for me. I'd love to go see them in concert some time. 

7.5/10 Nice and mellow.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

10 - It's about life and reality.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice, I like Ja Rule


----------



## HenDoggy

nice. 7


----------



## Kovu

5 it's an okay song.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but it was still pretty nice.


----------



## bewareofyou

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it! :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

5/10 To be honest, not my cup of tea...


----------



## Euphoric

9/10, Chicago is always great!


----------



## Kovu

8 nice


----------



## Euphoric

10 because it's Rise Against and therefore amazing


----------



## mysteryplane

5. Never really liked Queens of the Stone Age. I saw their bass player sing 'Endless Vacation' with CJ Ramone once though. He was pretty good.


----------



## mysteryplane




----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Love it. Going to check out more of their stuff. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

6/10 catchy, and lily allen is adorable :heart


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Cool song. 8)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bewareofyou

nice song 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not quite my thing but I still like her voice. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LemonBones




----------



## The Enemy Within

9.5/10 Impressive


----------



## HenDoggy

10/10 you don't how much that song means to me. :grin2:


----------



## bewareofyou

7/10


----------



## catssarelife

9/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

*Gregg Allman*

6.75/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great stuff. :evil


----------



## ByStorm

10/10 That was pleasant


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

7.5/10 i thought that was a slowpoke on the cover lol nice little bedroom pop song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Baldy Nohairs

7/10


----------



## Baldy Nohairs




----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Could use some vocals.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

:?


----------



## Toad Licker

8)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mammagamma

8/10 love Patti Smith


----------



## Kovu

6


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kovu

7


----------



## Selene

7


----------



## Mammagamma

8,5 loved the catchy chorus


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Very nice, love her voice! :mushy


----------



## Shredder Angel

6/10. It was ok. Not my favourite band but hey.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice to wake up to this morning. :duck


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Nice, the drummer should use more chops though.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

:?


----------



## Toad Licker

8)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mammagamma

9 - Amazing
Reminds me of Have A Nice Life, Pygmy Lush and Giles Corey. Sad sad sad music, love it


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great stuff. :banana


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SilentStrike

9/10 it is a amazing song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice, reminded me of music you might hear in an animated fantasy movie.


----------



## bewareofyou

8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Reminds me just a bit of Fine Young Cannibals.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

8)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Very well done. :duck


----------



## TheOLDPrince

6/10 pretty bad haha


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love her voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bewareofyou

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it! :evil


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 I vaguely remember that song playing on MTV on some radios back in the day (99/00), minor hit compared to the ***** song...feat. Queen Latifah.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice, but a bit too damn short of a song! :duck


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Resergence

Its good but not my type of music 6/10

Try this one:


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Nice voice and everything, but as a body of music it does absolutely NOTHING for me.
I will give it a 3



Toad Licker said:


>


----------



## Hikikomori2014

The original one is a 9.
You do know this is a crappy remake, right?



itsjch said:


> Its good but not my type of music 6/10
> 
> Try this one:


----------



## Hikikomori2014

This song is very weird, yet undeniably infectious.
I will give it a solid 6



Toad Licker said:


>


----------



## Hikikomori2014

A solid 1.
It's funny how many are lured to this music because of guitar chops, but the message is so damn negative. Funny how rap music always gets talked about as being bad by older people, but metal never gets looked at .



Shockwave The Logical said:


> That's actually a nice song but I can't listen to that type of stuff often without activating a really sad part of me. 9/10.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

This type of metal absolutely and completely ****s on Megadeath IMHO. The singing actually matches the beat. I will give it a 5.5



Cerberus said:


> 3.5/10


----------



## Hikikomori2014

I wonder what song this was sampled from.
It's very familiar.
5.5/10



jockohomo said:


> 4/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...never been to a pagan orgy
> but I'm positive this is what it looks like


----------



## Hikikomori2014

This was one of my fav songs a couple years ago. Oh the memories.
8/10



Derailing said:


> 3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

^Looks like somebody went a bit overboard in here. :kma

@*Hikikomori2014* You're suppose to rate just the one video above your post and then post a video to be rated by the next person. Welcome to the thread. 

@*itsjch* 7.5/10 It was odd hearing that song sung by a man. I don't remember the original having all that f***ing cussing in it though! :duck


----------



## ByStorm

6.5/10 fairly good.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Great stuff. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

New Garbage.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 They still have it


----------



## Oneof

7/10. I'm stupid in english, but I like this sound of last century.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Beautiful song. :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Really good


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice way to start my morning.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 He has a very nice voice.


----------



## bewareofyou

9/10 i love it!!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bewareofyou

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.25/10 I like them.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

6.7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Nice moldy oldie!


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

6/10


----------



## bewareofyou

9.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Good voice


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love Shirley Manson. :mushy


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

9/10 Love AC/DC and I think Axl Rose was a great replacement.

Though, it is funny... bunch of retired aged men on a stage and one has a broken foot 

Jackie Brown


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Great moldy oldie! :boogie


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

7/10


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

8.7/10 Soothing, ish

I was addicted to this song a couple months ago, lol:


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Love her voice. Not her best song but still pretty good.


----------



## Friendonkey

6/10 Not what I usually listen to, but I liked how loud it is. Sounds very aggressive but in a good way.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not quite my thing but that was pretty good. :duck


----------



## DJ Skeletonz

8/10 I love the voice


----------



## DJ Skeletonz

damn I messed it up again. Look up Cash Cash Ft. Bebe Rexha - Take me Home (The Chainsmokers Remix)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

DJ Skeletonz said:


> damn I messed it up again. Look up Cash Cash Ft. Bebe Rexha - Take me Home (The Chainsmokers Remix)


Messed up the YouTube Link?

Just put in the "watch?v=Cxliw92yHzs" in the youtube brackets.

Anyway. 6.3/10 on that song


----------



## Friendonkey

9.5/10 I was not expecting to like it so much!


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Yeah. I have this weird obsession with Sia now, lol.

5.3/10 - not really into that type of music


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

5/10 - Not really my thing.


----------



## Friendonkey

5.8/10 Didn't like it much until 1:40, then it got a lot better. Not quite what I like listen to though.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quite my thing.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

5/10






I would've post the dancing version but the sound is poor.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 You like some pretty old music for such a youngin'.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

9/10 Saved to playlist . I grew up around a lot of older people, so I grew up with their music .


----------



## bewareofyou

7.5/10 I love that part in the middle when the instrumental picks up.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it. :banana








Baldy Nohairs said:


> I grew up around a lot of older people, so I grew up with their music .


They seem to have given you good taste in music. :duck


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

9.7/10. I really enjoyed it.

This song was stuck in my head all day yesterday


----------



## DJ Skeletonz

3.9


----------



## bewareofyou

4.5/10


----------



## Friendonkey

6.7/10 Pleasant, although not that crazy about the vocals.


----------



## Toad Licker

6.5/10 I have always liked her voice but her music isn't quite my thing.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

6/10 Kind of sounds punky. Not really my thing. She's cute though


----------



## DJ Skeletonz

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 That's got a beat you could dance to.


----------



## bewareofyou

6.5/10


----------



## Friendonkey

5.3/10 Don't like his voice very much.


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

6/10


----------



## DJ Skeletonz

9.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Jetlagg

5.5/10, it's a bit too depressing for me


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 that song is dope.





_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hikin

7/10, very peculiar, but enjoyable.


----------



## bewareofyou

9.5/10 wow, beautiful song.


----------



## alienjunkie

i love it and i love that movie 10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

6/10

I don't think I've posted this one yet. Sorry if I did.


----------



## DJ Skeletonz

7.8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but I do like her voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bewareofyou

7.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Nice, I like their early stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice way to start the morning! :banana


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Baldy Nohairs

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I haven't heard that song in ages.


----------



## bewareofyou

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## DJ Skeletonz

5/10


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

6/10 - not bad for country, lol






(I like the original, too)


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Very well done cover!


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

7/10 not bad

Zed's dead baby, zed's dead.﻿


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Nice but it could use some vocals. :duck


----------



## bewareofyou

8/10 really catchy, i like it


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 I like the drum parts


----------



## Toad Licker

8.25/10 Great stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bewareofyou

7/10


----------



## Innocent James

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was pretty good.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

5/10
Focus on 8:44 where Chris Cornell really shows off his amazing vocals. That guy is gifted.


----------



## Toad Licker

9.5/10 I have that album, as well as everything Chris Cornell has put out. Love his voice! :evil


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bewareofyou

8/10 pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10 quite an emotional song
YOUTUBE]/watch?v=RVhaD3DOD70[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Innocent James

7/10


----------



## bewareofyou

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Interesting, I like it. :duck


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Nice song

RIP Stuart Adamson :





[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Love the 80's! :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Baldy Nohairs

6.9/10

Gonna be stuck in your head all day


----------



## bewareofyou

8.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.25/10 I added .25 just because it's Billy Joel. :b


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## emmaaa

Glass Animals - Life Itself
10/10 Love this song!!


----------



## Toad Licker

^You're suppose to rate the video above your post then post a video to be rated. Welcome to the thread. :b


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

7.5/10 I like the ending of the song.


----------



## RockNroses

9/10 love the vibe


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but still pretty good. :duck


----------



## bewareofyou

9/10 niceeee


----------



## Maslow

6/10 - the lyrics are kind of dumb and the poor grammar. There's not really anything to make the song interesting.

This is a song a friend of mine wrote. What do you think?


----------



## Toad Licker

@*bewareofyou* 8.5/10 I love Man Man. 

@*Maslow* You're suppose to rate the song above. 

7/10 The song is alright. The guy singing it leaves something to be desired though. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

"I think this a song of hope" - Robert Plant NY, 1973 concert.

10/10


----------



## HenDoggy

8.5 very good.


----------



## ByStorm

4/10 the vocals just killed it for me.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 I really liked that one!


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bewareofyou

6.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Good.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bewareofyou

9.5/10 I love it and she has a great voice!!


----------



## ByStorm

8/10 really good


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Damn nice! :boogie


----------



## Vulnicura

Interesting song Toad Licker, might actually check more of her out.

I'll give it a B or B -


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but that was pretty odd. I like odd. :b


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Oh... I haven't that song in ages!! 8.3/10

(Toad, Why do you always post a smiley face after rating a post )


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Blocked video for me (???), anyway...ageless song. Synths awesome.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

6/10

Let's see if it works this time...


----------



## Toad Licker

^By the way. Your video posted fine this time. 

8.25/10 I love 80's music. Probably because I lived those times.


----------



## Kovu

Toad Licker said:


> ^By the way. Your video posted fine this time.
> 
> 8.25/10 I love 80's music. Probably because I lived those times.


8


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Kovu said:


> 8


Hmmm, I'm not into heavy metal at all, so I would rate that as a 3, from my point of view.


----------



## bewareofyou

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

7/10 Sounds like a good drinking song, lol.


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Sublime


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Haven't heard that song in ages.


----------



## ModernDayRonin

2/10, not exactly my flavor of humor. the guitar and singing voices aren't bad at all, I just don't care for juvenile humor


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## bewareofyou

7/10 soooo catchy


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

5/10 - Not my type



The Enemy Within said:


> 9/10 Sublime


:O The irony with the song I posted and your "location" lol


----------



## Kovu

4


----------



## Innocent James

4


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Maslow

2/10

This guy can't sing worth a damn, but some of his songs are interesting.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not bad, and yeah, he could use a better singing voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Impressive, amazing coordination and right hand technicque


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

5/10 not my thing


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Nice moldy oldie!


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

6/10






I wish I had more "unknown" songs, but I was never really brought up listening to it, hehe.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 First time I've heard the original. Pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Maslow

7/10 -- Nice, but a bit boring


----------



## bewareofyou

7/10


----------



## IzzyMandelbaum

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love Monty Python!


----------



## The Enemy Within

*RIP Nick*

8.5/10


----------



## bewareofyou

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Fun little song. :boogie


----------



## bewareofyou

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bewareofyou

6.5/10


----------



## Miss778

10/10 :haha


----------



## Miss778




----------



## Toad Licker

That was insanely odd. Good thing I like odd. 8.75/10 :duck


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

8)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bewareofyou

9/10 loved it!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Baldy Nohairs

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I'd rather it be raining women. :b


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10 pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Nice, I like it.


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10


----------



## bewareofyou

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but still pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

5.5/10 . @2:42 that grope though


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Absolution

6/10. I liked the melody, but not a fan of the voice.


----------



## Innocent James

nice 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9.5/10 Loved it, wish it had been a lengthier song though.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

7.7/10


----------



## Friendonkey

6/10 Not my kind of music, but it's alright.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love her voice.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.25/10


----------



## ByStorm

8/10 wow he's really good


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10. Good stuff


----------



## Absolution

8/10. I like Cat Power.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10 interesting voice... It works and sounds very 90s


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Very nice. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Great song, lovely voice


----------



## Ominous Indeed

6.5/10 I enjoy The killers but not a fan of the pace of that song

Rate both or only 1


----------



## Toad Licker

8.25/10 for Beartooth

8/10 for Poets of the Fall


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lackofflife

7/10





_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but she has a nice voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

:?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sergio Santos

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome, loved her voice.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Toad Licker said:


> 9/10 Awesome, loved her voice.


4/10 no! that's not for me. 
why are tags not working for me?






.


----------



## SmokeyWillow

Ooooh Korean haha. I love Korean dramas and some music but this isn't for me 3/10.

Hope the next person loves a little punk...


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Could hardly tell what they were singing. :duck


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Toad Licker said:


> 6/10 Could hardly tell what they were singing. :duck


5/10 Didn't really do much for me musically, it was merely music with non of the spark that ignites my ears. It was just plain boring. to me






.


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Nope, that music ain't workin' for me. :duck


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Toad Licker said:


> 4/10 Nope, that music ain't workin' for me. :duck


2/10 Well that was boring 






.


----------



## Toad Licker

^You could use expanding your taste in music. Maybe then you could enjoy more than just rap. On a side note, rolling your eyes at me doesn't go over well with me. Be nice or go the **** away. By the way, welcome back to the thread InTheWorldOfNiM. :kma

Couldn't even listen to that one... 1/10


----------



## An HP Laptop

7/10 The song was pretty good, but I found her voice a little irritating.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.75/10 Back in the day....98,a good year.


----------



## SmokeyWillow

9.5/10 Not the kind of song I'd listen to regularly, but it's good :yes .


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Toad Licker said:


> ^You could use expanding your taste in music. Maybe then you could enjoy more than just rap. On a side note, rolling your eyes at me doesn't go over well with me. Be nice or go the **** away. By the way, welcome back to the thread InTheWorldOfNiM. :kma
> 
> Couldn't even listen to that one... 1/10


Ouch! that was painful lol. anyways nice to be back, I've recently gotten into Korean music so I remembered this thread and came back to it. I do in-fact have very wide taste in music that expand beyond hip-hop. I did primarily grow up listening to hip-hop music and associate mostly with people who are also a part of that particular music scene but it's not all I like. I have found exceptions in almost every style of music I dislike. Unfortunately the song you posted was not one of those exception. Generally, I'm not very fond of slow music or whatever genre that song you posted is a part of, it tends to bore me although I've found plenty of songs that are slow and resonate with me. I don't particularly like punk or metal music much but I have also found songs that I can listen to any time. Country is probably my least favorite of the genres I mentioned but even country has artists that resonate with me. Rap is not the only genre I listen to, it's the primary genre because I grew up on it.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

SmokeyWillow said:


> 9.5/10 Not the kind of song I'd listen to regularly, but it's good :yes .


4/10 started of ok but then progressively became annoying after awhile.






.


----------



## SmokeyWillow

haha that's sorta the point of it though, frustration and annoyance.

7/10 not as bad as I thought it'd be...


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

SmokeyWillow said:


> haha that's sorta the point of it though, frustration and annoyance.
> 
> 7/10 not as bad as I thought it'd be...


7?10 Not bad, thought it was gonna bore me when it first started but it was actually pretty soothing.

I don't think many are going to like this one but whatever, here ya go lol





.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Odd, very odd. I like odd. :duck



InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> Ouch! that was painful lol. anyways nice to be back, I've recently gotten into Korean music so I remembered this thread and came back to it. I do in-fact have very wide taste in music that expand beyond hip-hop. I did primarily grow up listening to hip-hop music and associate mostly with people who are also a part of that particular music scene but it's not all I like. I have found exceptions in almost every style of music I dislike. Unfortunately the song you posted was not one of those exception. Generally, I'm not very fond of slow music or whatever genre that song you posted is a part of, it tends to bore me although I've found plenty of songs that are slow and resonate with me. I don't particularly like punk or metal music much but I have also found songs that I can listen to any time. Country is probably my least favorite of the genres I mentioned but even country has artists that resonate with me. Rap is not the only genre I listen to, it's the primary genre because I grew up on it.


Thanks for the reply. It's been quite some time since you posted in this thread. I did remember you liked rap/hip hop.

I was raised on oldies, old country and surf music. Fell into metal/hard rock in high school. Expanded my musical tastes to most genres since then.

Listening to music is an obsession for me. That's why I post so often in the music threads.


----------



## 003

I couldn't rate your song since it didn't play in my browser (somehow).


----------



## Toad Licker

^You video won't play for me. 

Reposting:


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=491&content=songinfo&songID=330980


----------



## An HP Laptop

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Love Oasis.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HappyFac3

8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice !


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice way to start out my morning.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bewareofyou

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Nice voice and/accoustic work...maybe too polished for an accoustic song, let loose sometimes is good :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love Live, I have many of their albums.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## crystaltears

3/10


----------



## bewareofyou

8.5/10 nice song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Very nice, I like it.


----------



## An HP Laptop

6/10 Pretty nice. Feels like I've heard it before.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice way to start out my morning. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

Not really my style, but for what it is, maybe 5/10?


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quite my thing but not horrible.


----------



## Mc Borg

Wow! That was actually really interesting. 8/10. I really enjoyed that.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Brings me back nice memories of my youth, late 90's. Some Portishead/Massive Attack vibe for sure...

1976


----------



## schism8

I knew steely dan from the sopranos, but have only listened to reelin in the years and dirty work. This one was pretty good too, 8/10, the guitar solo was great.






This song reminds me of some great times I had in NY


----------



## schism8

Seems I did something wrong, I'll just leave the link.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That was an enjoyable tune. :boogie


----------



## Mc Borg

7/10. Pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 They are from my home town. We have some great bands from here.


----------



## Mc Borg

The dream of the 90's is alive in Portland. 

7/10. Not really a fan of that style of vocals, but it was still pretty good.
Here's an artist from my home state (we don't have many lol):


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice !


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

4/10 :stu


----------



## HenDoggy

Nice 7.5 / 10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Mc Borg

7-ish/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing. Liked it more though when the girl started singing.


----------



## Mc Borg

9/10. That was damn good. I might look into her stuff.


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.5/10


----------



## Mc Borg

8/10. Good stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice and mellow.


----------



## Mc Borg

They sound like tossers. 
Uhh, 6/10. Not really a fan of that style.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great stuff. Love her voice!


----------



## Mc Borg

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my music but they had nice voices.


----------



## Mc Borg

4/10 :frown2:


----------



## HenDoggy

9/10 I haven't listened to that album in ages. album has to be listened to as a whole to appreciate all the songs best imo.


----------



## Mc Borg

8.5/10. I like.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Nice stuff


----------



## Mc Borg

8.5/10. I quite enjoyed that.


----------



## Virgo

8/10 I actually liked it to be honest. I promise, if I ever do acid, I'll come back to this song.

Alright guys, I have three in mind. I didn't know which one to play first but here. I'll be back real soon.


----------



## Mc Borg

9/10. Bloc Party is excellent.


----------



## Virgo

2/10 in my opinion sorry. ^^ Some parts were kind of catchy. Little tiny bits. But let me promise you one thing. If I do acid, I change my mind about the other song. *THIS* IS THE SONG I promise I will listen to on acid

Welp, hope you like cabaret rock and crossdressing. :laugh:


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Freakin' odd as hell. I like odd! :b


----------



## Mc Borg

@Atheism
Lol, yeah, that song would probably be the better one. 

6/10. Not bad, just kind of bland and generic imo.


----------



## Virgo

6.5/10

Spooky music video, by the way! Awesome.

There are two main songs from these guys I'd show that properly portrays them, this popular one, and a very unexpected one. It's very hard to pick which one first. But here's the popular one!


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice and mellow.


----------



## Virgo

9/10 pretty catchy.


----------



## HenDoggy

9/10 exquisite


----------



## Virgo

Another 9/10. Really good. (Btw I would only rate something a 10/10 if it manages to get on my iTunes, this one might be pretty close)


----------



## Mc Borg

6/10. It's okay.


----------



## Virgo

8.5/10 I think it's gonna be stuck in my head now. It feels very "core/soul" if that makes any sense at all... And another cool music video too.

Well, since I've been talking about Amanda Palmer so much, lol:


----------



## Mc Borg

6.5/10. It's interesting. Not something I'd normally listen to, but not horrible either.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Lovely voice.


----------



## Mc Borg

7/10. Fun tune.

Literally with Bowie.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Really good. Impressive...Placebo is nice. RIP David.
1996


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Somehow I don't have that album of theirs. It's on my list to get now though.


----------



## Mc Borg

I agree with that R.E.M. rating. I've never heard that song before, but that was great!

As for the other one. 8/10. Nice vocals/harmonizing.


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 Ive only heard one gorillaz song my entire life(you can guess which one ) and I was not expecting that(in a good way). It was quite enjoyable.


----------



## Mc Borg

Clint Eastwood? ;P Demon Days is their best album imo. You mentioned in the hip hop thread that you prefer experimental hip hop. There's a few tracks on there that qualify. November Has Come has DOOM on the track.

Wow, that's a 10/10. Beautiful voice. Reminds me of Sibylle Baier. Hence my next song


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Beautiful voice.


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 lovely voice


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Interesting Vocal phrasing.


----------



## Mc Borg

Video blocked, but *pulls up spotify*

7/10.


----------



## bewareofyou

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Mc Borg

9/10 
Really good.

Not sure how people will feel about this one. lol


----------



## Smiddy

8/10 chill


----------



## kesker

8.5/10 way out of my wheelhouse but damn good


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Beneath the Planet of the Apes video. Damn, I haven't seen them in a bit, need to watch 'em again soon.


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10 somewhat enjoyable. Music video was interesting.


----------



## Mc Borg

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice, could use some vocals though.


----------



## Mc Borg

4/10
Not really into that style.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 A little on the slow side for an instrumental only for me.


----------



## AngstyTeenager

Reminds me of a situation I'm in right now. I'd vote it around a six but I'd want to be their lover, also. (Internally cries?)


----------



## AngstyTeenager

AngstyTeenager said:


> Reminds me of a situation I'm in right now. I'd vote it around a six but I'd want to be their lover, also. (Internally cries?)


I'm new to this site, I don't understand how to work these youngings links! But yeah, this is the song I put there --


----------



## Mc Borg

AngstyTeenager said:


> I'm new to this site, I don't understand how to work these youngings links! But yeah, this is the song I put there --


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/how-to-post-youtube-videos-here-353409/
7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I kinda like it.


----------



## Mc Borg

7.5/10
Not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice, I like her voice.


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Nice way to start out my morning.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

I already rated that one. I think I gave it 6/10. Although, weirdly enough, there was both a The Dresden Dolls and Amanda Palmer track on my spotify Discover Weekly playlist that I really liked. *Looks it up*

Cover of Radiohead:





Now I need to listen to Kid A, Amnesiac and Hail to the Thief back to back again. :laugh:


----------



## Toad Licker

^Ah I see why I don't remember posting it lately, I didn't lol.

Not one of her best but I love her voice. 8/10.


----------



## Mc Borg

9/10
I really enjoyed that. Nice interesting beat and great vocals/harmonizing. I'll add it to my playlist. :grin2:


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.75/10 Really great ! Nostalgia strikes me (late 90s)
Rubin "Hurricane" Carter (RIP)


----------



## Mc Borg

9/10
One of my favorite Dylan tracks. That violin.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## Mc Borg

8/10.
Good stuff.
*digs deep into music bag*


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice song !


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 My dad's favorite musician. I grew up listening to his music. Never heard that song before but he had a long career so I'm sure I missed several lol.


----------



## HenDoggy

4.5/10 not really my cup of tea.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Interesting cover.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 In a trance !


----------



## Mc Borg

10/10
Excellent. I love Yes. To stick with the prog theme.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## Mc Borg

7.5/10
Pretty good, although I prefer the other girls voice to the Garbage vocalist. Not really a fan of her voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Dreamy


----------



## Mc Borg

9/10
Beautiful. I listened to a few of her albums years ago. I might need to revisit sometime.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Mc Borg

6-ish.


----------



## ByStorm

5.5/10


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

7/10 hmm not bad, kinda liked that


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That wasn't horrible! :lol


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10


----------



## Mc Borg

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Damn, haven't heard that song in ages.


----------



## Raies

6.5
Not really my piece of cake, but I did like her voice.


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10


----------



## Mc Borg

Video blocked for me, but luckily I already know the song. The only Megadeth song I know actually. :laugh:
8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

*I have never met Napoleon But I plan to find the time*

9.75/10 What a Band...nice lyrics :smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 I can relate to this song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I have that song on their best of album.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Mc Borg

7/10. Colony of Birchmen is my favorite song from them.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

7.5/10
Very interesting contrast of sounds.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love her voice.


----------



## Mc Borg

That was actually Rod Stewart. 

7/10 for that song.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Interesting vibe.


----------



## Mc Borg

Wow. I don't think I've ever actually listened to a Chicago song before that. That was really really good. 
10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice, song is too damn short though. 








Mc Borg said:


> That was actually Rod Stewart.


Still sounds like a girl.


----------



## Mc Borg

^No disagreement from me. 

6/10
Kind of bland, but not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## TheOLDPrince

7/10 fun little punk song


----------



## Mc Borg

7/10

To stick with the punk theme.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

4/10 its just not my type of music.


----------



## jackson21

2/10 not American enough


----------



## 2Milk

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> 4/10 its just not my type of music.


8.5/10

I liked it.


----------



## Mc Borg

@InTheWorldOfNiM
Hellz yeah. I recently started listening to Dumbfoundead. I've known him from his battle rap career, but never really checked out his music. He's great.

The above song: 7-ish/10.


----------



## jackson21

oh man I actually liked that 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not horrible I guess.


----------



## Mc Borg

That was actually really interesting. 7/10 Lol, a steampunk band. I just looked them up. I didn't know that was a musical genre. xD


----------



## Toad Licker

^So many genres and sub genres nowadays I can't keep up. I found steampunk a few years ago. Abney Park is my favorite band from the genre.

8.5/10 Nice tune.


----------



## Mc Borg

3/10
Not my style at all. (No offense lol)


----------



## jackson21

like it 6/10


----------



## Mc Borg

2/10
=/ (I feel mean for rating these so low. lol)


----------



## novalax

3.5/10
it was growing on me though


----------



## HenDoggy

8.5/10 good stuff


----------



## Mc Borg

9/10
Delightful.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Not quite my thing.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

6/10 started off good but then it gets too monotonous


----------



## Mc Borg

7/10
Pretty good. Not what I was expecting based off of the other songs by them that I've heard.


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10 nice


----------



## Mc Borg

8/10. Was just sorta feeling it until the beat dropped. I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 There are things about the song I like, there are also elements that keep me from giving it a higher rating. :b


----------



## novalax

9/10 fantastic song


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That was nice.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow

5/10 not really my type of music, so don't take my rating too seriously.





 This is a theme from a really silly and gory B movie. I can't stop listening to it...It's really catchy.


----------



## novalax

8/10 lol my friends tried to rope me into watching cannibal holocaust


----------



## LookOutTheWindow

Lol, don't watch it if you don't like gore haha.

7/10

That's pretty catchy, I like old songs like that.


----------



## novalax

haha I dont mind gore

9.5/10 the only way that song would be better is if it cured my anxiety






I'm glad you liked the last one because I've got another one for you


----------



## The Enemy Within

9.25/10 Cheers for that song and the Royal Navy.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I haven't heard that song in a while.


----------



## jackson21

I actually liked that 8/10


----------



## HenDoggy

3/10 not my cup of tea


----------



## Mc Borg

6.5/10
Something about the vocals isn't doing it for me. Not sure what it is exactly.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

8/10 that was cool


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## HenDoggy

5/10 hmm, I'm not a fan of the vocals


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## HenDoggy

8.5/10 I love cocorosie and that is a good one!


----------



## jackson21

2/10 to me


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Not quite my thing at all. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## jackson21

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 I like some rap. This sounds pretty generic though, like every other rap song.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.75/10 We salute you (Bon)


----------



## TheOLDPrince

4/10 not my thing at all


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

8/10
Interesting. Not something I'd usually listen to it, but I quite enjoyed that.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Really nice accoustic/vocals.


----------



## Mc Borg

Wow, I haven't heard that in ages. 10/10.

To stick with the 80's theme.


----------



## slickyabra

Pretty solid. Haven't heard of them, but might as well give them a shot. 8/10


----------



## Mc Borg

8/10
That was really good.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That was odd. I like odd.


----------



## Mc Borg

6/10
Not bad, just kind of boring.

You like odd, eh? lol


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 It was odd, but it lacks something to give it a higher rating. :duck


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 90s !

RIP Greg Lake 2/3 of ELP gone in the same year...


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Fantastic! :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

Reminds me of the old trip-hop days. 8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 I like it !
1984


----------



## Mc Borg

7.5/10
Pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## udit thakur

7/10
click on this link


----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## Mc Borg

9/10
Classic. Now I'll have that stuck in my head for the rest of the day.


----------



## EBecca

6/10 
Sounds interesting, but it's not really the kind of music I'd listen to.


----------



## Mc Borg

7/10
Not bad.

I think I need to change things up a bit.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice voice.


----------



## HenDoggy

8.5/10 one of their better songs.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good, love her voice.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Mc Borg said:


> 7/10
> Not bad.
> 
> I think I need to change things up a bit.


Great band ! Underrated
@Toad Licker

9/10 Magical


----------



## Mc Borg

9/10 
Gotta love that guitar tone.

My personal favorite Santana track. One of my favorites to play as well.


----------



## HenDoggy

8.5/10 what a talent. Bummed out I haven't listen to him at all. I guess it never too late to start.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Mc Borg

6.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Ok, I think that song may have broken my odd-o-meter. :kma


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

5.5/10
The guys voice kind of got a little too goofy at points. If it was just the girl, I would have rated it higher.


----------



## Herzeleid

1/10


----------



## Mc Borg

0/10






Jk. 8/10 that was actually really good! Kind of odd that you rated the other one so low as I feel they shared some similarities.

Edit: I listened again and that's actually a solid 10/10.


----------



## bewareofyou

9/10 I love it


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Really nice, overall.

RIP Stuart Adamson


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Mc Borg

8.5/10

Good.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good. Too damn short of a song though! :wife


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9.5/10 Geddy Lee opening his mouth to sing generally rates at least a 9 as it is lol.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

7/10 Sad but chill


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Not the best voices but I freaking loved it anyway!


----------



## Herzeleid

7/10


----------



## Mc Borg

5.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Awesome guitar, "old school".


----------



## sebastian1

I do like Journey but I wasn't really feeling that song


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I like the music, wish I understood what he was singing lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Herzeleid

4.5


----------



## HenDoggy

9.5/10 solid


----------



## PepeSylvia

7.5/10. I like the neat little guitar fills. It's subtle, but sounds cool


----------



## Ghossts

9/10 Really loved the chord progression.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## Ghossts

I'll be honest, I had a different expectation for a song called 'Terribly Dark'. But I really enjoyed it. 8.5/10


----------



## Ominous Indeed

7.5


----------



## Toad Licker

8.25/10 Not quite my thing but she has a great voice.


----------



## Mc Borg

8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.15/10 Really nice, surprised.


----------



## Herzeleid

7.5


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Ghossts

7.5/10 will be added to next year's Christmas song rotation.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice, lovely voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10

Happy New Year everybody.


----------



## Mc Borg

^To you as well.

7/10
Not something that I'd go back and listen to, but I can appreciate it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love Bjork.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

6.5/10
Reminds me of my 311/Sublime days. I would have rated it higher if not for autotune.


----------



## vanilla90

6.5. Interesting, not my usual taste.


----------



## HenDoggy

9.5/10 all of that lush layers of sound and the chorus really brought this song to the next level.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love her. She is from the same city that I am from. We have a lot of great musicians here.


----------



## Mc Borg

7/10

Nice playing and cool guitar.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 I like it. Some Tool influence, which is nice. :smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker

The video was blocked in my country. I found another video on YouTube so I could rate it. 

Holy hell, I haven't heard that song in ages. 8.25/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Herzeleid

7


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Mc Borg

5/10
@Toad Licker, let's see if you remember this. =P






Ah, ANCIENT. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Was that ACIENT's avatar pic? I don't remember that clip but I've seen parts of the movie before.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

9/10
I really liked that.






Folk!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.25/10 Love her voice. I should really get some of her albums lol.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Just Great.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Can't understand what they are saying, it sounds kinda angry though.


----------



## Mc Borg

8/10

I really enjoyed that.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Sorry, elevator music isn't quite my thing. :b


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## IwannaMoveAway

Nice music, the vocals aren't exactly what i'd go for but ok lyrics, 6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

That was really good 8.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not one of my favs but still pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

8/10
Very 90s I like it.


----------



## reese444

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but she does have a nice voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## reese444

9/10 it has a quality i really like but im not sure what it is


----------



## Smiddy

8/10 pretty good cover


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 I liked it


----------



## Toad Licker

9.5/10 I f***ing love Janis Joplin! :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## reese444

bruh there's a problem the video not available


----------



## bewareofyou

4/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Good


----------



## Mc Borg

Haha, awesome video! I want to be a spinning potato. :lol

8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Great ! The guitar parts are somewhat on the spot.

One of my favorites :


----------



## AppleScrubs

9/10

As always, Dylan is the master of lyricism. Not many people know his later stuff, though.


----------



## PepeSylvia

9.5/10 - The Doors are friggin awesome!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 I haven't heard that song in ages.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## humblebee

6/10
Here's a romantic song.





edit: the video won't even play so ignore this post


----------



## Mc Borg

humblebee said:


> 6/10
> Here's a romantic song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: the video won't even play so ignore this post


Fixed it. 

Based/10


----------



## mt moyt

7/10 used to listen to interpol a lot


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 I like the vocal phrasing, reminds me of the great late Lowell George.


----------



## mt moyt

humblebee said:


> 6/10
> Here's a romantic song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: the video won't even play so ignore this post


can u post more lil b songs that are good please, he has a lot and not all of them are good


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 For Jethro Tull above. Nice way to kick off my morning.


----------



## HenDoggy

6/10 Not like the vocals. Reminds me of cyperpunk music lol


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice 80's sound. Too bad she's a pop singer, it's not quite my thing.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Cool song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ljubo

3/10

meh


----------



## Toad Licker

Music to go to sleep by... 4/10


----------



## humblebee

mt moyt said:


> can u post more lil b songs that are good please, he has a lot and not all of them are good


What do you mean not all of them are good? Go listen to Flex 36

To the song above I give it a 4/10


----------



## mt moyt

humblebee said:


> What do you mean not all of them are good? Go listen to Flex 36
> 
> To the song above I give it a 4/10


7.5/10, tribe has better songs imo but u have good taste!

also i found some new lil b songs that are sick. flex 36 was okay but he has ones where the beat is amazing like i hate myself and no black person is ugly.

heres more hip hop:


----------



## Mc Borg

Cool. An anticon alumni.

7/10


----------



## AutisticScreetching

3/10. It's all sounds like bongo bongo to me.


----------



## mt moyt

3/10 orchestras are boring for me


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Makes me nostalgic for the 80's.


----------



## mt moyt

not what i usually listen to but i like the jazziness 7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10

RIP John Wetton (bass, vocals) legend


----------



## ByStorm

8.75/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice, I like her voice.


----------



## mt moyt

6/10 i like the voice but thats all


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Cool song and video.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt

7.75/10 reminds me of a holiday to the us i had when i was younger for some reason


----------



## sebastian1

7.5/10 fairly enjoyable. I think I heard this in a commercial before


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not one of their best but still pretty good. :duck


----------



## mt moyt

8/10 nice!


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.25/10 I like the Brian Jones reference


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Love the 80's. :banana


----------



## mt moyt

6.5/10






@asynje lol i saw your post, here is your song:


----------



## asynje

Omg, hahaha! I was so embarrassed that I couldn't make it work! xD Thank you! 

Anyway, for those who weren't fast enough to see it, I rated your song a 5/10 - because it's not bad but not what I usually like to listen to 

Thanks again  haha.



mt moyt said:


> 6.5/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @asynje lol i saw your post, here is your song:


----------



## Toad Licker

@mt moyt For The Jesus & Mary Chain 8/10 A bit on the short side for such a nice song. :duck

@asynje For Broken Twin 8.5/10 Hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## mt moyt

nicee!! never heard it before but I'm glad u posted it here 9/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10


----------



## blue53669

6/10
pretty song, but a little slow for my taste


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it! :boogie


----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## mt moyt

6/10 not what i listen to usually but its catchy


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it.


----------



## mt moyt

7.75/10 pretty good


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Great. Back in the day.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my many favorite songs by Jewel.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

6/10




Sorry about the dark lyrical content lol


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 The lyrics were fine, even dark. A little slow but still good.


----------



## mt moyt

7/10 not bad, i liked the beat more than the rap


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Good


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Loved it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt

video isn't available toad licker


----------



## Toad Licker

mt moyt said:


> video isn't available toad licker


Ok, try this one then. :b


----------



## mt moyt

6.75/10 decent


----------



## reese444

I actually like that 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## mt moyt

lol @reese444 i didn't know u were so cheesy

(jk its actually insanely catchy)


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but they had nice voices.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 I really liked.

Up to eleven :


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Oh how I miss the Van Hagar days lol.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Itari

I didn't have any high expectations, but this song is actually pretty good. 8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

^You're suppose to rate the video in the post above not the video that you post. 

Reposting.


----------



## mt moyt

6/10 for toad licker
5.5/10 for itari


----------



## Itari

Toad Licker said:


> ^You're suppose to rate the video in the post above not the video that you post.
> 
> Reposting.


I was referring to your song.


----------



## Toad Licker

^Oops, my bad. 

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt

i can't view this one either  i dunno why
someone else vote!!


----------



## Mc Borg

8/10
I really liked that.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That was an enjoyable tune. :boogie








mt moyt said:


> i can't view this one either  i dunno why


YouTube blocks videos in some countries due to copyrights and stuff.


----------



## mt moyt

7/10 catchy 

this is a bit explicit (bad words)


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Nice beat,sub-bass.

76'


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Haven't heard this song in ages.


----------



## mt moyt

8.5/10 very chill


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Cool song, I like it.


----------



## The Enemy Within

*City streets don't have much pity When you're down, that's where you'll stay*

8/10 Nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Love the Eagles.


----------



## Mc Borg

Lol, I haven't heard that in ages. 8/10. Still really catchy.


----------



## Herzeleid

5/10


----------



## mt moyt

9/10 used to love this band

i won't post a new one though, ill let others vote on it


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt

6.5/10 not bad


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Lovely voice, nice song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Great stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Amazing, that kind of music gives me hope for the future.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.25/10 I should listen to her more often lol.


----------



## mt moyt

7.75/10 nice





^blend of old and new


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice and mellow.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt

sorry for the wait toad :s that's pretty good 7.25/10






no idea why they censored the first couple words though


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Cool song.


----------



## mt moyt

6/10 ok, but not really my thing


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice !


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 You managed to post an oldie that I never heard before. Nice.


----------



## shyrious

8/10


----------



## mt moyt

8.25/10 i like this song (for toad licker)

7.5/10 for shyrious 
here is your song:


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 90s vibe, I liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt

8/10 v chill

choose 1:

dancehall





alt rock


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 For the Dancehall : Nice


----------



## Mc Borg

7/10. Not something I'd normally listen to, but I can appreciate it.


----------



## ByStorm

8/10 I like The Mars Volta


----------



## Mc Borg

6/10
Pretty good, I'm just not too big on that vocal style.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## mt moyt

lol i was wondering why you started posting an hour earlier than you normally do, but then i realised the clocks have moved forward in the US

i really like this! 8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice, I like it.


----------



## mt moyt

6/10 its not bad, but not what i listen to usually

choose 1:

i guess this is dancehall not sure lol





folk


----------



## Toad Licker

Bonify - 6/10 Not bad, if I could understand what they were saying it might have gotten a higher rating. 

Beirut - 8.25/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

6.25/10 Video and arrangement great. Vocals, not good.


----------



## ByStorm

5/10 average


----------



## Mc Borg

9/10
Damn good. I quite enjoyed that. Might have to check them out.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice and mellow.


----------



## Vortice

Idk 3/10 (probably cause I'm too depressed to enjoy something like that).





_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ByStorm

8/10 I like the minimalism of it; would be better with a little more though.


----------



## Mc Borg

8/10
Good cover.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.25/10 I like it.


----------



## Mc Borg

Lol, sorry, but I didn't like that.

2/10
:hide


----------



## eppie

9/10 
i like it a lot! it gives me a nice 80's vibe, it sounds like something i would listen to while writing!


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Kinda grew on me the longer I listened to it. :duck


----------



## BlackRedFoxx

Um too slow and rocky for my taste 5/10


----------



## Callum96

Typical generic dance song lyrics, bog standard drop

3/10

You probably won't like this


----------



## BlackRedFoxx

Repetitive and typically loud
Pass
1/10


----------



## Callum96

That's more like it. Great original song and she's got a great voice.

7/10

I can almost guarantee that you won't like this. And that pleases me.


----------



## ByStorm

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Great stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Nice, surprised.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Mc Borg

7/10


----------



## ByStorm

4.5/10


----------



## Mc Borg

Do you listen to anything other than prog? =P

5.5-6-ish?
Not necessarily bad, but it's pretty boring and uninteresting imo (and I'm not just rating it that because you rated mine low lol). I kept waiting for something interesting to happen, but it never did.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Very nice.


----------



## ByStorm

9/10 really good


Mc Borg said:


> Do you listen to anything other than prog? =P
> ]


Of course lol Prog is just the best genre of music imo and it's hard to not listen to it.




Has no lyrics by the way.


----------



## Mc Borg

Interesting. I liked it.

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Cool song. His voice reminds me of someone but I can't place it right now.


----------



## Herzeleid

6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10


----------



## Mc Borg

@RedMedicine
Damn good song.

6.5/10 for the one above.


----------



## HenDoggy

7.5/10 I think I've seen you post this band before but never listened to them. Very intriguing song, I liked the layering.


----------



## Mc Borg

8/10
I liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 The repetitive background vocal made it hard to concentrate on the rest of the song. Other than that I liked it.


----------



## mt moyt

6.5/10 not bad


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 My favorite song of his.


----------



## mt moyt

Toad Licker said:


> 10/10 My favorite song of his.


i thought u would like it lol, can't believe i just listened to it for the first time yesterday


----------



## 0blank0

10/10 but I think all their songs are.

Is there any more Hanson fans in the house?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Patch said:


> https://youtu.be/zho8iWrma9M
> 
> 10/10 but I think all their songs are.
> 
> Is there any more Hanson fans in the house?


Used to listen to some of their songs back in the days and always wondered what happened to them (direction they took in life).

I think they cut their hair short last I heard.


----------



## 0blank0

ANX1 said:


> Used to listen to some of their songs back in the days and always wondered what happened to them (direction they took in life).
> 
> I think they cut their hair short last I heard.


They were popular back then. I don't think many people know know who they are or they just don't like them now. I saw them in concert about 7 or 8 years ago. I hope to see them again one day.

Me my sister and our friend grew up obsessed with them. I was about 13 when I was introduced to them. And we three been girl drool crazy over them ever since lol the three of us actually have the hanson symbol tattooed on the back of our legs, in the same spot.


----------



## Mc Borg

@Patch
I'm pretty sure everyone over a certain age knows who they are. 

That song was interesting. Not what I'd expect from a member of Hanson. lol.

7.5/10
I liked it.


----------



## ByStorm

6.5/10


----------



## 2Milk

5/10 
Doesn't really sound "musical" to me. Just sounds like some guy talking.


----------



## Mc Borg

5.5/10


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Patch

Hanson look totally different now with the short hair (well, two of them have short hair) -






When I was younger women loved this movie and songs associated with it -






Most men listened to this -


----------



## 0blank0

ANX1 said:


> @Patch
> 
> Hanson look totally different now with the short hair (well, two of them have short hair) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was younger women loved this movie and songs associated with it -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most men listened to this -


All 3 of those are good. I still love that movie! XD


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Patch said:


> All 3 of those are good. I still love that movie! XD


Oh, so you have seen that movie.  :grin2:

It seems like most women that liked that movie liked dancing.


----------



## Mc Borg

7.0003/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 For Spiritualized. Very nice, I like it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

The songs from Glee TV show? -






and


----------



## HenDoggy

5/10


----------



## sparklingdew

One of my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg

8.5/10
Really good!


----------



## Greys0n

3/10

Phantogram - Black Out Days


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but I like her voice.


----------



## mt moyt

good song, i like it 8/10






p.s. if u guys use the url bb codes, rather than the youtube ones, that would be helpful for me


----------



## Herzeleid

lol
4/10.


----------



## Mc Borg

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I like girl bands.


----------



## Nefury

4/10


----------



## HenDoggy

8/10 quite a pleasant listen. It probably would have sounded better with headphones but I was too lazy to put them on. Lol


----------



## mt moyt

8.5/10 good song


----------



## Mc Borg

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Dropped my I.Q. by 47 points. :lol


----------



## Mc Borg

Dang. You've been consistently rating my songs 8+. Good taste. :cig

7.5/10
Good stuff, but not something I'd normally listen to.





^One of my all time favorite songs.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Oddly pleasant tune.








Mc Borg said:


> Dang. You've been consistently rating my songs 8+. Good taste.


I like most types of music so I guess I'm just easy.


----------



## HenDoggy

7.5/10 the voice won me over.


----------



## Mc Borg

9/10
Great!


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Nice !


----------



## Mc Borg

Oh, wow. That was beautiful. 10/10.


----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## Mc Borg

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## Mc Borg

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 They remind me of someone but I can't think of who right now.


----------



## Mc Borg

@Toad Licker
The singer is the singer from Blur and Gorillaz. If you're familiar with them, then that's probably why.

6.5/10
Not really a fan of that style of reggae (kind of funny because my favorite band used to be 311 lol).


----------



## Toad Licker

^Ah, I see.

8/10 Nice and mellow. Haven't heard them in ages.


----------



## Herzeleid

3.5/10. The guy ruins it for me :/


----------



## Mc Borg

8/10
I love Brand New.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I really liked that one. :boogie


----------



## Mc Borg

7/10
Wasn't really feeling it until the vocals came in - nice. Not what I was expecting based off of the few AC/DC songs I've heard.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing. It's kind of an odd song which I'm usually into, but it's wasn't horrible. 








Mc Borg said:


> 7/10
> Wasn't really feeling it until the vocals came in - nice. Not what I was expecting based off of the few AC/DC songs I've heard.


That song was on one of their early Australian albums before they knew which direction they wanted to take their music. Which is why it was so different from what they normally sound like.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Nice song. Great production.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 I haven't heard them in ages.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Mc Borg

5.5/10
Not horrible, but I didn't really enjoy it.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice.


----------



## ByStorm

6.5/10


----------



## Mc Borg

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.75/10


----------



## Mc Borg

9/10
That's more my style.


----------



## ByStorm

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 My favorite song of hers. I wish she would put out another album already.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That is very odd, I'm still trying to process how much I liked it. I guess I'll just have to go check out more of their stuff on YouTube.


----------



## Mc Borg

@Toad Licker
They've been my favorite band for years. They definitely have a unique sound.

That song is not as bad as I thought it would be based off of the band. lol. Still not something I'd listen to again, though. 
7-ish/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Mc Borg

7/10
Pretty good.


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Mc Borg

I have a severe hatred for double kick drum pedals for some reason. lol. Other than that it wasn't terrible. I would not listen to it again, though. 6.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Could have used more vocals. :duck


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 I know her megahit "How Do I Live" from back in the day, but not this one. Great song, I love some good Country Music, so rare these days.


----------



## Herzeleid

5/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## ByStorm

5/10 Okay but kinda boring.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great way to start out my morning. :duck


----------



## The Enemy Within

:8.25 Great ! Some Rock and Rol. Real thing :


----------



## lackofflife

it says the video is unavailable


----------



## bewareofyou

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but I do like her voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## IwannaMoveAway

6.5/10 - I think i'd have to listen to the album maybe, was a bit strange (++)


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10 Sounded like 2 songs in one.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Haven't heard them in ages.


----------



## Mc Borg

6.5/10? Idk, I just don't like that guys singing voice for some reason. It's not bad, it's just... idk. lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Very nice, cool video too.


----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not thrilled with some of the lyrics but overall I like it. :duck


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Impressive. Sonically speaking.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10 pretty good


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Kinda grew on me the longer I listened to it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Them vocals


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## IwannaMoveAway

Sorry not my thing ^^






Chorus:.... I love how he talks this girl racing through his mind, I can relate

When you're racing through my mind
It's your raceway and you really can drive
When you're changing lanes, burning tyres
It's your raceway and you really can drive
You really can


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I like the chorus, the rest of the song is ok.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Nice atmosphere


----------



## Herzeleid

7.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Might have liked it more if I could tell what he was saying.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## chessman6500

7/10 good.


----------



## chessman6500




----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## reese444

8/10


----------



## ByStorm

6.5/10


----------



## Mc Borg

10/10
Damn good!


----------



## chessman6500

5/10

Not really my sort of thing.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Very odd.


----------



## ByStorm

5.5/10


----------



## bewareofyou

5/10


----------



## novalax

8-9/10

I hate myself for liking paramore so much, but I don't think I've ever listened to a song by them I didnt like.






A fantastic cover of the one of the best, if not the best, song ever made.


----------



## chessman6500

2/10 blech....


----------



## Mc Borg

7/10

Lol, I used to love Duck Tales/that song.


----------



## chessman6500

8/10

pretty good


----------



## Toad Licker

Sorry, I can't even listen to whatever that was suppose to be. :duck


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.25/10


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10


----------



## chessman6500

4/10

okay, not great


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Good tune.


----------



## Mc Borg

8/10
Jazz Fusion-y feel to it. I like it.


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10 pretty good.

This contains no lyrics.


----------



## 0blank0

Pretty deep. Might as well say 10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Mc Borg

@Toad Licker
He's actually from here! Back when I was really into indie hip-hop, I used to listen to his first album. I've been hoping to catch him live sometime.

8/10
To stick with the hip-hop theme:


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 I really liked that one. :duck








Mc Borg said:


> He's actually from here! Back when I was really into indie hip-hop, I used to listen to his first album. I've been hoping to catch him live sometime.


I have Listener's last 3 albums after they switched to spoken word, great stuff. I listened to their first 2 albums but, while still good, their hip hop stuff wasn't quite good enough for me to keep.


----------



## Mc Borg

Yeah, I only listened to his first and kind of fell out of the whole hip-hop thing with a few exceptions.

9/10
She has an amazing voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I like her voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 very nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ZavurcuZ

10/10

Someday I'll wish upon a star, wake up where the clouds are far behind me 
Where trouble melts like lemon drops


----------



## ZavurcuZ

10/10

Someday I'll wish upon a star, wake up where the clouds are far behind me 
Where trouble melts like lemon drops[/QUOTE]


----------



## ByStorm

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## ByStorm

9/10 Nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Kinda odd but kinda like it. The video on the other hand... just no! :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

7/10

Funky. I like it.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Nostalgia strikes. Both great musicians, especially Santana.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Can't say I remember them from back when. Sounds good though.


----------



## Herzeleid

7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice toe tapper. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Herzeleid

6.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## crimsonwarrior

7/10


----------



## Mc Borg

6/10
Maybe? Not really my style, but I kind of liked it, but not really. lol.


----------



## Herzeleid

8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Herzeleid

8.5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Classic.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not sure why but that didn't go over too well with my ears this morning.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

8.5/10 RIP


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

8/10 kinda iffy on the vocals but overall pretty good.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Not a huge fan unfortunately.. Sounds like it's being played live and I didn't think the guitar opening was anything special 6.5/10. Maybe it could grow on me though.

This is just so out of all place with all these rock bands, but here we go!


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I like it but could have done without the guys voice. He throws it off a bit, at least for me anyway.


----------



## reese444

7/10. Top isn't my kind of music but i did like that song somewhat


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice !






Old stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Ominous Indeed

8.5/10, I like it


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 I like Poets of the Fall. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## reese444

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Mc Borg

10/10

Fun song!


----------



## HenDoggy

7/10 Nice chill song.


----------



## Mc Borg

7.5/10
Pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice upbeat music, I like it. :boogie


----------



## Mc Borg

Oh, wow. That was really interesting. 8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Cool song.


----------



## ByStorm

8/10 It's like I'm really inside a 1950s diner.


----------



## Mc Borg

10/10
Love that album!


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Blonde Redhead.


----------



## ByStorm

8.5/10 Impressive cover especially for it being a makeshift half guitar lol. Could've used vocals tho


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome, love her voice!


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

6/10
Not really my style.


----------



## estse

8/10 for the music of the Animal Collective. Although I admit, I've struggled falling into their groove.


----------



## Mc Borg

Lol, interesting! Can't say that I really enjoyed it, even though I'm a fan of odd sounding music. :b

5-ish/10


----------



## Hollo

8/10 - That was fun and glitchy. I enjoyed the listen


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not a bad voice but the song itself isn't stellar.


----------



## Mc Borg

Nice. I used to listen to Lamb.

7.5/10


----------



## estse

9/10 - really enjoyed that.


----------



## Mc Borg

Interesting, but didn't care for the vocals. =P 6/10


----------



## estse

("Raise the Drawbridge" might have been a Mike Matt song for Madonna to sing.)

6/10 - Mogwai can sometimes be tremendous, or 6/10.


----------



## Hollo

8/10, 7.5 from the E German judge. Interesting band


----------



## Toad Licker

Your YouTube post is messed up. I was able to find the song and listen to it though. :b

7.5/10 Not too bad.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo

Toad Licker said:


> Your YouTube post is messed up. I was able to find the song and listen to it though. :b
> 
> 7.5/10 Not too bad.


Ahh, sorry. I think I left an underscore in there...

7/10, not my style. I can appreciate it, though


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Old School.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

7.49/10


----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## Mc Borg

5/10


----------



## zanemwarwick

7/10

Hopefully I pasted the link correctly.


----------



## zanemwarwick

10/10


----------



## zanemwarwick

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Kinda cool. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

4.5/10
:duck


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not bad, very odd song though.


----------



## Mc Borg

5/10
Too generic for me, but not necessarily bad. Just not for me. lol.


----------



## estse

7/10 - I haven't really followed Beck since the 90s, but he will ultimately go down as one of the greatest songwriters/visionaries of all time. I should get caught up some day.


----------



## Mc Borg

@estse 
Yeah, I can get behind that. I go through Beck phases here and there. If you haven't listened, I'd recommend Sea Change. It's a classic.

I haven't listened to her in ages! Surprised other people even know of her. lol. 8/10. Good stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad, could use some vocals though.


----------



## Mc Borg

5.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

@Mc Borg : Kudos for the John Scofield posting.

Toad Licker : 7/10 Nice song and bass sound.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Mc Borg

Hmm, interesting. 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Just couldn't get into that one. :duck


----------



## estse

well classic early 80s radio unit shifter - 4.5/10


----------



## Mc Borg

I love that guitar tone! And those drums. Very nice. 9/10


----------



## reese444

5/10, sorta slow for my taste


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Not my thing at all. She has a nice voice though.


----------



## Hollo

6/10


----------



## nietzschemami

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

^No song to rate?!? :kma


----------



## Hollo

nietzschemami said:


> 10/10


*bows*

8/10 That was weird and fun. Never heard of them before


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Great Mixing and Recording


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Great moldy oldie!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed

7.5/10


----------



## Hollo

8/10 I liked the strings. Not at all what I was expecting


----------



## Lohikaarme

9/10 for the Big Sur road trip vibes


----------



## Hollo

10/10. No explanation needed for Tolkien


----------



## Lohikaarme

10/10... ❤ Nils Frahm


----------



## Ominous Indeed

9/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

^Wow, bringing out the big guns, aren't ya?







10/10 :O

Ratings aside, this might as well be my new favorite thread :lol So much good music to check out :]


----------



## Raies

7/10, good to have playing on the background I feel.


----------



## Lohikaarme

8/10






(∫˘▽˘)∫ ♫♪♫♪


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but it kinda grew on me the longer I listened. :b


----------



## Lohikaarme

9.5/10 Awesome!


----------



## Hollo

9/10 Instrumental walls of sound are wonderful :yes


----------



## Ominous Indeed

7/10. The start was really nice, but then it kind of went down halfway.


----------



## Mc Borg

Nice riff. 7/10.


----------



## Smiddy

7.5/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

Lol... I was listening to that last night :b

9/10


----------



## Ominous Indeed

9/10, I told you the other 1 would have been an easy 10/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

How did you know what song I was listening to a scant few minutes ago?? Get out of my head :O:b
It was this remix btw
Oh and 9/10 






(added the uncut version)


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Very nice, I like it.


----------



## Karsten

7/10. A chill vibe, but I don't know how long I'd be able to listen to an album of it. It's a nice song objectively, but not my taste.


----------



## Smiddy

8/10 Not bad


----------



## reese444

9/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

6/10. Not that into Krewella anymore.


----------



## Mc Borg

I actually liked that. 8/10.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

7.5/10 With lyrics, like the song is presented here. 8.5/10 without lyrics, I am sure.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

@Mc Borg You should check out the rest of the channel too, pretty dope stuff!









I can't really relate to Emilie Autumn's lyrics, but I did use to listen to her a lot back in the day  So 7/10!


----------



## Smiddy

8/10 pretty good


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Wow. Glenn Hughes, legend.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Love that song! :boogie


----------



## Lohikaarme

8/10, plus the video was so cute <3

Couldn't find a higher quality version of the song other than this AMV lol. If you don't like AMVs you may wanna skip this one >.>"


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Who's that? Never heard the song and I can't pinpont it to an excact band.. Atreyu? *Bites teeth* Doesn't actually sound like Atreyu but .. Maaaybbeee? 

Anime 6/10 (The actual anime)
Song 9/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

Holy macaroni! Lostprophets :boogie Haven't listened to them in years :b 9/10   @Ominous Indeed It's called "I Fooled You" by Awaken the Giant. This song of theirs doesn't sound half bad either


----------



## NickNock

Nice, that's a great song 8/10


----------



## NickNock

NickNock said:


> Nice, that's a great song 8/10


I apparently can't figure out how to Youtube
but the song is Breathe by Through Fire


----------



## Lohikaarme

I liked that a lot. Great band :yes 9.5/10






@NickNock The code for YouTube videos is [ YOUTUBE ] ______ [ / YOUTUBE ]. Just replace the blank with what comes after the 'watch?v=' part in your link. For example, in your case, it would be ix-xZR9P0RM. Don't forget to remove the spaces


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Wanna give me a reason to rate something other than 9/10 soon?  I never get to use the other score-ratings <.< 






"youtube" doesn't have to be spelled with big letters ^


----------



## Lohikaarme

@Ominous Indeed Admit it, you're dying to give me a crappy rating
















Idk, I've always written it in caps, guess that works too 

8.5/10 Good vocalist.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

HAHA 8.9!!! Just kidding, it's more like 8/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

9/10... again :lol


----------



## NickNock

@NickNock The code for YouTube videos is [ YOUTUBE ] ______ [ / YOUTUBE ]. Just replace the blank with what comes after the 'watch?v=' part in your link. For example, in your case, it would be ix-xZR9P0RM. Don't forget to remove the spaces[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much. You are a life saver.


----------



## NickNock

NickNock said:


> @NickNock The code for YouTube videos is [ YOUTUBE ] ______ [ / YOUTUBE ]. Just replace the blank with what comes after the 'watch?v=' part in your link. For example, in your case, it would be ix-xZR9P0RM. Don't forget to remove the spaces


Thank you so much. You are a life saver.[/QUOTE]
@Lohikaarme I am clearly a massive failure and can't even quote correctly. Thank you for the help though


----------



## Lohikaarme

NickNock said:


> Thank you so much. You are a life saver.
> 
> @Lohikaarme I am clearly a massive failure and can't even quote correctly. Thank you for the help though


You're welcome


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 For Nox Arcana. Not bad, could use some vocals. :b


----------



## Lohikaarme

9.5/10 Right up my alley :clap


----------



## Herzeleid

5/10
I'm not that much into lo-fi hip hop or whatever you call that.


----------



## Toad Licker

Not great quality sound there, made it hard to hear. 7.5/10 Overall good, except for the screaming part.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Is that from Charlotte's Web?? Oh the memories :b Plus everything by Sarah McLachlan gets an instant 10/10 from me :smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I like The Pierces. :boogie


----------



## Lohikaarme

9.5/10 Fantastic voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but still pretty good anyway.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ok, that was a tad weird :b But a good kind of weird 
7.5/10


----------



## Ominous Indeed

8448588/9387320

I liked it  Someone else here didn't appreciate as much but I am the one rating > : )


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

7/10. Her face at the end :lol


----------



## Mc Borg

I didn't care for that. :duck
4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Interestingly odd, or oddly interesting.


----------



## Lohikaarme

8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Good song.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Awesome, loved it. :evil


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

:cry


----------



## Lohikaarme

@Toad Licker
Hurray! The new link worked 
8.5/10 :yes


----------



## Laurelles

@Lohikaarme
5/10
Not my sort of thing personally! Seems nice enough to listen to though


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.75/10 Crazy !


----------



## Raies

9/10 Idk why, but it reminds me of the book of mormon musical 






A bit sad song I guess ;O


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Very nice, I like it.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

7/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I love The Pretty Reckless. I have all of their albums! :banana


----------



## Lohikaarme

I got a 10!! Yay :high5 
^*Really *good. 9.999/10 :b


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I think it's something that could fit perfectly into game, like for example Adromeda .. 

It's okey otherwise though, 7.5/10 

Not fishing for 10/10's.. @Lohikaarme





 I think this is my favourite Breaking Benjamin song


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.








Lohikaarme said:


> ^*Really *good. 9.999/10 :b


I see how you are! :duck


----------



## Lohikaarme

@Ominous Indeed It's a shame BB haven't come up with any new stuff in like, forever :[



> Not fishing for 10/10's.. @Lohikaarme


:kma



Toad Licker said:


> I see how you are! :duck











0

I'll give the video an 8/10, a ****ton of work must have gone into that :O







& As for the song, 9/10  I didn't expect to like that genre as much tbh...


----------



## Ominous Indeed

9/10. That's something I can sleep to..

@Lohikaarme
Yea.. Breaking Benjamin. It has been forever. I have had enough, can you give me a sign? Can you break the silence? I can't see the dawn, I can't wait until the end. I don't understand.

How many breaking benjamin songs are there right above? And can you name them? Just checking the fangirl in you


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10 Nice vocals.


----------



## Lohikaarme

@Ominous Indeed Do I get an early preview of the new album if I get them all right? :b Uhh, that's 6 of them in total ... I think? The last one confused me a little :?

@The Enemy Within 9/10 loved that :clap


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but I still liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

9.5/10 awesome







(still haven't found anything that I didn't like out of your uploads honestly :b)


----------



## ByStorm

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Song has a nice beat.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

8.6/10





 @Lohikaarme

You are right! 6 in total!  The "I don't understand" part was made to make you say "I don't understand"


----------



## Lohikaarme

10/10 I love Sixx:A.M..


----------



## Ominous Indeed

"When you listen to a song until you hate it" ^

11/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Pretty Good.

I lost my ****ing job. Forced vacation. Belinda.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I haven't heard them in ages.


----------



## Lohikaarme

8.5/10 Audioslave :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 She has a nice voice but the music is not quite my thing.


----------



## Lohikaarme

8/10


----------



## Mc Borg

5/10
Not my thing.


----------



## ByStorm

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I warmed up to it some the more I listened, still not quite my thing but not bad. :duck


----------



## Mc Borg

5/10
:duck

That band name reminded me of this band. =P


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't heard this one in quite some time.


----------



## Lohikaarme

9/10 for the vocals


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Really good, I liked it. :banana


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Nice song and video !


----------



## ByStorm

9/10 I saw them 2 years ago on their R40 tour and they killed.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Really nice, I like Soen.


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

8/10 I like the rasp in her voice.
No lyrics in this one. [resonance by Home]


----------



## Mc Borg

lol, Simpsonwave. xD
8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Great (RIP)


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Raies

1/10

Not my genre at all, but also idk if I misunderstood the lyrics, but singing about the "patriarchy"... I mean.. Cmon...


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I really like that.


----------



## Raies

8/10, idk if I checked the right as it says the video isn't available, buy I tried searching dorothy - shelter.

Okayish song, I guess. The lyrics remind me of a girl I used to know & talk to a while back


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Haven't heard them in ages.


----------



## ByStorm

7/10 Fun tune


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## reese444

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad. He has a nice voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

Toad Licker said:


>


Was listening to that yesterday  <3 Depeche Mode

@ByStorm 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I love Maria Mena. It seems that we have some similar tastes in music. :duck


----------



## cinto

5/10


----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I haven't heard Sublime in ages.


----------



## Lohikaarme

9.5/10 Amazing


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Huh, what? You're kidding me, right?


----------



## Herzeleid

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Lohikaarme

9.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 She has a nice voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

3/10


----------



## cinto

8.5/10 really liked it, great song.


----------



## ByStorm

8/10 pretty good


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Awesome cover, I love it! 8)


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 I like her voice.


----------



## ByStorm

7/10 very silly


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Slhur

4/10


----------



## reese444

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Couldn't hardly understand what he was saying while rapping. The chorus was really good.


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed

8/10


----------



## Mc Borg

I like Muse, but that was just okay imo. 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Mc Borg

7/10

I've been addicted to this song.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I liked the music but could hardly make out what she was singing.


----------



## RuralJuror

5/10, not bad but not my taste


----------



## Lohikaarme

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## RuralJuror

Liked that one, definitely my taste; 7.5/10


----------



## May19

7/10

Not what I typically listen to, but I like it. I feel like it's one of those songs that I have to be in a certain mood to listen to it in order to fully enjoy it.






I always play this song when I'm driving 30 miles+


----------



## RuralJuror

Playlisted, 8/10


----------



## May19

8/10, i added this to my playlist that one time you shared it ^-^


----------



## RuralJuror

6/10, not feeling this one right now, gonna revisit it when I'm in the mood. Forgot I already sent that last one :doh


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10 I heard that song from somewhere and couldn't remember from where until I read the comments that it was on Tony Hawk 8. Good times that game


----------



## Lohikaarme

9/10 Great voice :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 DMB goes metal.

RIP Walter Becker


----------



## RuralJuror

7/10, not what I usually listen to, and a little lengthy, but still quite nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like some of their stuff, that is one that I do like. :duck


----------



## Smiddy

7/10


----------



## RuralJuror

5/10, original song is good though.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not quite my thing but that was very interesting, I like it.


----------



## RuralJuror

4/10, wanted to like it but it didn't click.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Not quite a moldy oldie yet, but it's getting there.


----------



## RuralJuror

8/10, dug that one, added it to my rock playlist.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was pretty good, I'll have to check out more of their stuff.


----------



## RuralJuror

7/10, slow burn and sufficiently dark, I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice, another one I'll have to check out. :b


----------



## RuralJuror

5/10, feels like I've heard it before, not my thing unfortunately.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RuralJuror

6/10, not bad


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5 Nice vibe.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not bad, needed vocals though. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Furiosa

Not bad, but not great either. Not normally the kind of stuff I'd listen to tbh. I give it 6/10.


----------



## bewareofyou

Not my kind of music but it's not bad, 6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Nice music but the lyrics are a bit odd to me.


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Awesome, I really like the odd time signature (5/4)


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great song. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## humblebee

8/10, love the beat though


----------



## LadyApathy

Edit: ^ my internet is super slow, so your vid didn't load till now. I give it an 8/10 it's a pretty chill song, I like that 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Nice contemporary song.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my favorites by Stevie Nicks! :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Nice song and video. I didnt like the vocals though.


----------



## Toad Licker

9.5/10 I love The Who! :evil


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

5.5/10 not a fan of the vocals


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Nice song


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 A classic Petty tune. R.I.P. Tom


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

7/10 she's hot lol


----------



## The Enemy Within

*1984-2017 Nothing's changed*

7.5/10 Very good version from a classic song.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I haven't heard that song in ages.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## reese444

9/10






#********?


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Nice song/great voice


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love them. Hard to believe I don't have an album of theirs. Need to remedy that lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker

oke


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

*This place is quite DEAD...*

8.5/10 Nice vibe ! Great playing overall.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

7.5/10


----------



## ByStorm

7/10 morbid and cute
No lyrics


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Needs vocals.


----------



## ByStorm

8/10 pretty good


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice song, odd video.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Cute spider. :b


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed

7/10


----------



## Xemnas

nice one ...9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of their best songs.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Great


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 The song was alright, great music though. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

7/10 catchy happy music, violent lyrics lol


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Very nice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Nice and mellow.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 I Dig it, nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## A Void Ant

^^^Funky. I like it. I give it a.....7/10!


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 That wasn't too bad. I had a hard time figuring out what he was saying a lot of the time though lol.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10


----------



## ByStorm

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Slickster001

4 for the one above me!


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not quite my thing. It could use some vocals too.


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Atemporal vibe


----------



## Replicante

7.5 Nice guitar solos.


----------



## Goto

I like this song, 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I love 80's music.


----------



## Replicante

8/10 Great voice


----------



## Slickster001

^5.5 / 6ish

Two Steps From Hell - Star Sky (higher pitched version - unoriginal / modified version of the song):


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Very nice, I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante

7,5/10 Chilling song


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Nice song


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Pretty good, except for the annoying little skips in the sound in the video. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

5.5/10


----------



## cinto

Not the worst, but don't really know. 5 ish.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but not too bad.


----------



## Replicante

6/10


----------



## ByStorm

6.5/10


----------



## Mc Borg

4/10
Not a fan of crowds singing. lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Lots of noise, not enough vocals. :b


----------



## Goto

Very usual, 5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That's a real moldy oldie! :boogie


----------



## ByStorm

8.5/10 great cover


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That rocked. :evil


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Slickster001

6/10. Not my choice of music but it does trigger positive memories of when I used to play my favorite game: GTA San Andreas. There were similar sounding tracks in the game. Such as in the K-Rose radio station.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Really nice music, wish I could tell what they were saying better lol.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

6/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

Will you ever post a song that I _didn't_ listen to on repeat in my teens?  
9/10


----------



## Ominous Indeed

9/10

Maybe I am unknowingly trying to connect you to your old self? 

I don't think you have heard this one.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Stahp, you're stirring up nostalgia :bah
8/10


----------



## Ominous Indeed

10/10
I am saving this one


----------



## Lohikaarme

Hello, new favorite channel :mushy
9.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love their music.


----------



## Fomorian

Really cute voice but not my sort of thing 6/10




_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Love her voice.


----------



## Fomorian

Video won't play man

What do you make of a capella metal


----------



## ByStorm

8.5/10


----------



## Fomorian

Is it just me but that says video not available too





_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Great


----------



## ByStorm

5.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice, the lyrics are kind of odd though. 



Fomorian said:


> Is it just me but that says video not available too


Some countries can't see "topic" videos. Not sure why. Time to move dood!


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fomorian

6/10 I'm not a fan of Irish accents.


----------



## Toad Licker

^That seems quite odd considering your location. :kma

7.5/10 I like her voice, the song is alright.


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 Nice clip, ok song.


----------



## Skygrinder

6/10

It would be higher, but I kinda can't appreciate older music sound anymore, after hearing music in GOOD modern songs, it's really hard to be impressed by music that sounds simple and generic at this point.

Even music in legendary old songs that I just love, I don't appreciate as much as I did when I was a kid. For example Elvis Presley - Don't be cruel. Love that song so much, but music in the background just doesn't do anything for me, even though it completely fits the lyrics and speed of the song.

Tl;dr: Like the lyrics, like the voice, don't like the music (well, I don't hate it either, it just does nothing for me, doesn't move me in any way is all)

Anyway, I don't think I can post links yet, so...

*Pegboard Nerds feat. Elizaveta - Hero (without the hardstyle!!)*

Search exactly like that on youtube, should be the first result.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love Stone Temple Pilots.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

8.6/10


----------



## f1ora

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Not my thing at all, sorry. That video will give me nightmares for weeks to come! :kma


----------



## Lohikaarme

6.5/10 Nice, but a little too mellow for my tastes. ops


----------



## Replicante

6/10


----------



## Skygrinder

Sorry dude, I tried to like it, listened through it 3 times, still can't make out all the lyrics. I can't even tell what genre that is. 3/10


----------



## Fomorian

Not really for me, 5/10


----------



## f1ora

lil fast for my taste, 5.5/10


----------



## Fomorian

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was nice.


----------



## Fomorian

Had to go to spotify to listen to it, 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Cool song and video.


----------



## Lohikaarme

8.5/10


----------



## Skygrinder

@Lohikaarme 7/10

Oi @Toad Licker . Big fan of Abney Park and steampunk setting, always wished there were more steampunk games out there too. :x

Love this cover that they did. Though my favorite is probably "The Wrong Side" from them.


----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## Fomorian

8/10


----------



## bewareofyou

6.5/10


----------



## Fomorian

Don't want to be mean but that's not my thing at all 4/10


----------



## Cashel

101/10


----------



## Fomorian

8/10






They used the wrong album art, but anyway


----------



## Lohikaarme

7/10


----------



## Fomorian

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

5.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I really love her first album. This one is still pretty good though.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but I do like her voice.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

8/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

9/10, only cause I adored We The Kings in HS 

This was my favorite song of theirs.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 I remember listening to some of her songs back in the late 90s.


----------



## MusicAndNature FTW

8/10. I enjoyed that. Kinda reminded me of some songs I was fond of when I was little.

Since I'm not able to post links yet, the song I was gonna put down here is Stay Forever by Delain.


----------



## ByStorm

Looked it up 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it! :banana


----------



## Lohikaarme

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

9/10

Pick one, or rate them all 

If you are going to pick one you have to play this game.

Open one spoiler tag below, and let it choose for you 


* *




Ryan Star





* *




Downplay





* *




Fire up the night


----------



## Lohikaarme

Well the spoiler tag didn't seem to work for some reason, so now I'll have to listen to all of them, ugh...
*mock grumbling* 

1) 9.5/10

2) 9.8/10

3) 9.1/10

Noticing a pattern here? :b


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 It grew on me the longer I listened to it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Skygrinder

Just not my thing. 3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Pretty good, I like her voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Awesome. I miss the 90s.


----------



## Toad Licker

9.5/10 I miss the 80's and the 90's lol.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

8.8/10

https://www.random.org/integers/?num=1&min=1&max=100&col=1&base=10&format=html&rnd=new

Click on this link and if you get a number below 50 if you have to listen to the top song, and if you get a number that is 50 or above you have to listen to the bottom song. The numbers goes from 1-100.

If you are a rebel you can listen to both songs


----------



## Lohikaarme

I got the second one.

Good lawd. That channel ❤ :boogie

9.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

She's pretty good but not usually what I go for. 7.5/10






English translation (some parts may not be completely accurate):

_See the mighty clouds
Whose far high peaks
Proud, shining rise
White as white snow
They calm down, sliding them forward
To finally calm down
Slowly dissolve
In a shed of cool drops

Majestic clouds
Through life, through death
They are smiling
In a shining sunshine
Without shining worry
In the ether, clear, clean
Go with big post
Still contempt for their fate

I would have been amazed
To be timid like these
Could air me up
Your non-world hunt reaches
And how angry about me
But the noise of the storm goes
Wear the sunshine
Golden wreath around my head_


----------



## Skygrinder

Lohikaarme said:


> She's pretty good but not usually what I go for. 7.5/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English translation (some parts may not be completely accurate):
> 
> _See the mighty clouds
> Whose far high peaks
> Proud, shining rise
> White as white snow
> They calm down, sliding them forward
> To finally calm down
> Slowly dissolve
> In a shed of cool drops
> 
> Majestic clouds
> Through life, through death
> They are smiling
> In a shining sunshine
> Without shining worry
> In the ether, clear, clean
> Go with big post
> Still contempt for their fate
> 
> I would have been amazed
> To be timid like these
> Could air me up
> Your non-world hunt reaches
> And how angry about me
> But the noise of the storm goes
> Wear the sunshine
> Golden wreath around my head_


I like her voice, but I can't really rate the song properly. Not just because I don't understand it. It's a slow song, so it's even harder. Translated lyrics seem decent, but it doesn't do much for me.

I'll just rate the voice, 9/10.

I stole the previous song that you posted though, 10/10 for that one. It's on my iPod now. xD


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Skygrinder

6/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

7/10 Not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Skygrinder

9/10 Grabbed that, it's on my ipod now C:






It's a league of legends song, never expected it to have such an impact on me, but I could really find myself in some of the lyrics. It's in my signature too. :3


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10 gud


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice


----------



## Lohikaarme

9/10 Love KoЯn.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Very good.


----------



## Lohikaarme

8/10


----------



## ByStorm

5/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

9/10 Impressive. Superb musicianship.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Man what a voice he has.


----------



## bewareofyou

7.5/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

6/10


----------



## Ominous Indeed

8.8/10

A smiley of 10


----------



## Lohikaarme

0Ɩ/6
Flip it upside down


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

8.5/10


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I can, I can do anything! I can, I can do anything! I can post the next song to be rated in this thread!

9/10
Remember to watch the video as well


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> I can, I can do anything! I can, I can do anything! I can post the next song to be rated in this thread!


Behold the power of Sia's songs, getting you pumped up even for utterly mundane things 

I liked both the song and the video, 9.5/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love Maynard James Keenan.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Reminds me a little bit of Korn.

7.5/10






Please, Please, Please, Let Me Get What I Want


----------



## Lohikaarme

9.2/10
@Ominous Indeed I have a feeling this is right up your alley


----------



## Skygrinder

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Not my thing at all. Though it wasn't too bad at all. 7/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

5/10, not really my cup of tea ^^""


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10 interesting


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Cool song and video.


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

4/10 felt pretty empty without any instruments or bass to it.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I quite liked that. 8.9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I really liked that one. :duck


----------



## Lohikaarme

9.1/10 :boogie

We need more activity in this thread. Come one, come all, don't be shy


----------



## Johnny Walker

7/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

7.3/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 That was awesome! :boogie


----------



## Lohikaarme

8.9/10 very enjoyable :yes






I suggest paying particular attention after the 3:40 minute mark


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I don't think I've ever heard of this band.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Johnny Walker

6,9/10 kinda funky


----------



## Lohikaarme

10/10!! I love that song :clap


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Ominous Indeed

So your link didn't work but I listened to this instead 7/10.

Remove the @
https://www.youtube.com/[email protected]


----------



## Skygrinder

@Ominous Indeed
9/10
Reminded me of the situation with your girlfriend. I hope that's going well for you now.

Anyway, really enjoying this cover of "A hazy shade of winter" that I found today.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good cover.


----------



## Johnny Walker

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 That was really good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Skygrinder

Toad Licker said:


>


10/10. Made me think of someone that I care for. Gonna share it with her.






SAINT SEIYAAAAA! PEGASASU NO YOU NIIIIII!!! O:


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 loved it, just wish I could understand what he was saying. :b


----------



## Lohikaarme

Wow! 9.8/10 I'm digging it :clap


----------



## lauris01

Toad Licker said:


> 6/10


7/20


----------



## Lohikaarme

^you have to post a song for us to rate


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Johnny Walker

7/10, this manga looks interesting but got epilepsy watching the video


----------



## Lohikaarme

9.5/10 

I'm reposting my previous song since apparently no one has rated it


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Ominous Indeed

8/10


----------



## Skygrinder

6/10


----------



## humblebee

9/10 It grew on me halfway through.


----------



## ByStorm

8/10 very good


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I love the song. But just not quite feeling this slow acoustic version. :duck


----------



## Lohikaarme

8.5/10 Nice! 









https://soundcloud.com/rileyhawke/wasteland


----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

7.1/10 Hmm, not bad. A bit different from what I usually listen to.


----------



## EarthDominator

8/10


----------



## Skygrinder

EarthDominator said:


> 8/10


9/10 Listened to it a lot until I got sick of it last month. C:






If you like that, you might want to hear this too:






Just rate the first one, or I guess you can rate both. Up to you.


----------



## Johnny Walker

9.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not nearly as good as the last song you posted by them.


----------



## Lohikaarme

7/10 It's a good song but a little soft for my tastes.


----------



## Skygrinder

Lohikaarme said:


> 7/10 It's a good song but a little soft for my tastes.


Yes, please. 10/10 C:

30 seconds was enough to rate it. xD


----------



## Lohikaarme

Skygrinder said:


> Yes, please. 10/10 C:
> 
> 30 seconds was enough to rate it. xD












Listened to A7x a lot back in the day, 9/10.


----------



## Skygrinder

Lohikaarme said:


> Listened to A7x a lot back in the day, 9/10.


Yeah. I listened to A7x a lot in middle school. RIP The Rev .__.

That's a nice track. I can listen to stuff like that only a couple of times, then I get bored. It's understandable for a movie soundtrack, I guess? 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Sorry, not quite my thing at all. She does have a nice voice though. :duck


----------



## Lohikaarme

Skygrinder said:


> That's a nice track. I can listen to stuff like that only a couple of times, then I get bored. It's understandable for a movie soundtrack, I guess?


I'm not sure if there's a name for this phenomenon, but some songs tend to have more impact (can only speak for myself tho) when I listen to them while watching the movie scene, rather than listen to them separately. Something about the message/emotion the director is trying to convey coupled with the musical score, hits me so much harder. Same goes for the one I posted, from one of my all-time favorite movies :] So maybe you'd rate it higher if you too watched the scene it played in? 

@Toad Licker 8.5/10 You post good music.


----------



## Skygrinder

8/10 Her boyfriend is an ******* xD



Lohikaarme said:


> I'm not sure if there's a name for this phenomenon, but some songs tend to have more impact (can only speak for myself tho) when I listen to them while watching the movie scene, rather than listen to them separately. Something about the message/emotion the director is trying to convey coupled with the musical score, hits me so much harder. Same goes for the one I posted, from one of my all-time favorite movies :] So maybe you'd rate it higher if you too watched the scene it played in?


Yeah, I get that. It's same with me and tracks from anime. You remember the scenes and how powerful the soundtrack was at that moment and it just makes it so much better later when you listen to it on its own.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not my thing, yet again. This one at least had a nice beat.


----------



## Johnny Walker

9/10 very original


----------



## Lohikaarme

9/10 Woot woot!! :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Nice moldy oldie.


----------



## Skygrinder

Not my thing. :| 4/10 song, nice voice though.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I liked that one.


----------



## The Enemy Within

6.75/10 I like the change of tempo


----------



## Skygrinder

9/10 Very nice. Taking that.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

8.5/10










Rabbit = the first song

Duck = the second song


----------



## Johnny Walker

Duck


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice.


----------



## ByStorm

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

4/10 Not my thing at all. Can't even tell what he is saying. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Johnny Walker

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I haven't heard that song in ages.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice song ! Different, in a good way.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Can't remember the last time I heard his music.


----------



## gloomy

1/10






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

6.5/10 Not quite my thing but not too bad.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Skygrinder

7/10


----------



## ByStorm

9/10 I should listen to that album again.


----------



## Seagreens

7.5, very nice


----------



## naes

Seagreens said:


> 7.5, very nice


It was a catchy guitar riff but the lyrics weren't that great to me and idk if this is how the original song is, but if it is then i don't like the lack of texture. Yeah i'm a music snob lol.
This is mine


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## naes

Toad Licker said:


> 7/10


It might be alright, but it realy isnt my type of music so i can't judge.


----------



## Toad Licker

Since it didn't get rated, reposting.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## naes

ByStorm said:


> 9/10 I should listen to that album again.


Sick song! Liked the video atmosphere as well.


----------



## naes

Toad Licker said:


>


I dind't like it... 3/10 for me.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not my thing. I like her voice, the song is actually pretty decent. :duck


----------



## naes

Toad Licker said:


> 7/10 Not my thing. I like her voice, the song is actually pretty decent. :duck


3/10 again lol sorry. I think we just have really didn't musical tastes. We need more people to post on here!!! Anyways here is my song


----------



## Toad Licker

^Yeah, this thread could use more people. And, yes, we have very different tastes in music. 

7/10 Again, not my thing but I do like her voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 Nice one. I like that this is not an overproduced song, like many rock-oriented songs nowadays.

1985


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Really nice.


----------



## Johnny Walker

9.3/10 That was pretty good


----------



## SFC01

Johnny Walker said:


> 9.3/10 That was pretty good


cant beat a bit of Roy, had to listen to it as a kid! 7/10


----------



## SFC01

Remember some of their tunes way back but just found this one again and I like it - 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Not bad, 7.5/10 sounds about right. :b


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

:um


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

8/10 I like it


----------



## quietcomedian

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but I liked the music more than the lyrics.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Nice vocals.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Haven't heard them in ages.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker

:um


----------



## Toad Licker

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker

oke


----------



## Toad Licker

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

7/10 pretty good


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great stuff. I'll check out more of their music. :duck


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Johnny Walker

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 One of my favorite songs from the 80's. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Elise K

Really nice, she has a great voice. 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song.


----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.25/10 Interesting music.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but I do like her voice.


----------



## Johnny Walker

9/10 That was awesome and weird in the same time


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Very nice, I liked it.


----------



## NoLife93

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 It was alright, it needed vocals though.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker

oke


----------



## Toad Licker

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

8.5/10


----------



## NoLife93

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.25/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

8.5/10 Nice Song

1978 :


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Great stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

6/10 I don't really like pop music


----------



## Lohikaarme

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

8/10 pretty good


----------



## Lohikaarme

8.5/10 I have no clue what he's saying, but he kind of reminds me of Oomph!? 






(suggest turning on caps for this)


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing, but it wasn't horrible lol.


----------



## NoLife93

6.5 pretty decent till 0:42


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Really good, even better when they sing together.


----------



## NoLife93

8.5 good song


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I really like her voice.


----------



## NoLife93

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I haven't heard them in ages.


----------



## Lohikaarme

8.8/10 Really nice!


----------



## NoLife93

8/10 ok kinda reminds me of paramore


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 I normally like odd but that was off my oddometer chart.


----------



## NoLife93

5/10 too slow and boring for my taste


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not my favorite brand of metal but still pretty good.


----------



## NoLife93

8/10 good song


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.75/10 Nice


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Never heard that song of his before.


----------



## NoLife93

8/10 nice voice


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I might have liked it more if I understood German lol.


----------



## NoLife93

7.5/10 I don't particularly listen to ballads but it was decent


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I like it. The lyrics seem a bit odd though.


----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love 80's rock.


----------



## NoLife93

6.5/10 too much pop for my taste.


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 My favorite song of theirs.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10 Interesting crossover of 2 very different genres


----------



## NoLife93

8.5/10 good song


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 The music is fine. If I could tell what he was saying I might have liked it better.


----------



## NoLife93

7/10 got no idea what genre is but it was ok


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Can't tell what the guy says, again. The girl added something to it though, nice voice.


----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Beautiful voice she has.


----------



## bewareofyou

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quit my thing but I always liked her voice.


----------



## NoLife93

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I find their music interesting.


----------



## NoLife93

You posted this song before,7/10.


----------



## hayes

7/10 I enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice, wish it had vocals though lol.


----------



## bewareofyou

awesome voice. 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I really like that one. :duck


----------



## NoLife93

8/10 good song, i like her voice


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Odd lyrics but overall a good song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

6/10


----------



## Nekobasu

9/10 I really liked that, thanks. Never heard it before


----------



## Toad Licker

8.25/10 Nice.


----------



## NoLife93

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## NoLife93

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## NoLife93

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## NoLife93

7/10 decent


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Love Nightwish.


----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Beautiful voice, song feels like it's missing something though.


----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Another beautiful song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Wasn't thrilled with the way it started out but it kinda grew on me the more I listened.


----------



## NoLife93

9/10 great guitar riffs


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Love the music. Not sure what the singer is saying, which always screws certain metal songs up for me.


----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## NoLife93

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Song is better than the movie lol.


----------



## NoLife93

It depends on what movie,the first two in the series were pretty good,the third is ok and the rest is just trash.
7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 The song is pretty decent, the lyrics on the other hand...


----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Oddly interesting.


----------



## Furiosa

I quite liked it, reminded me of some of the tracks used in the Suckerpunch movie. 8 out of 10.


----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Haven't heard W.A.S.P. in ages. Guess I should remedy that.


----------



## NoLife93

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not normally my thing but it was still nice.


----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not bad, could use more vocals though.


----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I like it


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't heard them in ages.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Damn, that's an ancient song.


----------



## NoLife93

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not too bad.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 It grew on me the longer that I listened.


----------



## NoLife93

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Very nice.


----------



## NoLife93

10/10 one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 The music is good the lyrics on the other hand bring it down a bit for me.


----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love Eluveitie.


----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## NoLife93

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10 Couldn't understand most anything he said.


----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Seems that he makes good songs, sadly his lyrics need work in every song I've heard so far.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

He made good songs.
5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## NoLife93

8.5/10 good song


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Very ambient. Seems like something nice to just let play in the background. 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 That was pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Raies

8/10 Okayish.


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 @Raies video

8.5/10 For the video above.


----------



## NoLife93

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10


----------



## Raies

Toad Licker said:


> 8.75/10


9/10, surprisingly good to my tasteless taste. She needs to put on some damn clothes, though. The video is like watching softcore porn....


----------



## NoLife93

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10








Raies said:


> 9/10, surprisingly good to my tasteless taste. She needs to put on some damn clothes, though. The video is like watching softcore porn....


You sure you're male? :sus

I'd swear guys like softcore porn. :lol


----------



## NoLife93

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10


----------



## NoLife93

6/10


----------



## SmartCar

I personally loved this ad, I could rewatch over & over


----------



## The Enemy Within

8.25/10 Nice ad


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 For REO Speedwagon, love them.

7/10 For Lords of the Fallen above.


----------



## NoLife93

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## NoLife93

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10


----------



## Raies

8/10


----------



## NoLife93

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.25/10


----------



## NoLife93

6/10 I don't really like pop music


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Very nice


----------



## NoLife93

7/10 pretty decent


----------



## Toad Licker

9.5/10 I love ZZ Top.


----------



## ByStorm

9/10 good cover


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love her voice.


----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## GeomTech

Wow. This was pretty good. 8.5 / 10 for me.

https://player.epidemicsound.com/series/3793/

The song / music is "Heavy Industrial Anger 9".


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I like the music, just wish it had vocals though.


----------



## NoLife93

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That might be the best one of his so far.


----------



## NoLife93

9/10 Excellent


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Could use vocals. :b


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10 quite good


----------



## Raies

9/10 very chill song, reminds me of circus maximus

Speaking of which:


----------



## KotaBear96

8/10 Rock on! Nice guitar solo
I swear Ive heard it before maybe in 13 Reasons Why???

Reppin my fellow Aussies on this one, would love to learn it on guitar too bad you need about 4 guitars to replicate it.


----------



## Suchness

5/10

How's this for an Australian band? I love these guys


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Raies

8/10, I didn't like it too much at first, but it got better towards the end!


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 That rocks. :banana


----------



## NoLife93

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Surprisingly good.


----------



## Skygrinder

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Not quite my thing but not too bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Kinda cool.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

6.5/10


----------



## Skygrinder

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but it grew on me the longer that I listened.


----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## KotaBear96

7.5/10 Linkin Park vibes


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Not quite my thing but I love her voice.


----------



## NoLife93

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Love Nightwish.


----------



## Raies

4/10 Not really my piece of cake, while I can appreciate the singing it just is so far from what I am used to listening.


----------



## NoLife93

6/10 too much pop vibes for my taste.


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Really good.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10


----------



## JerryAndSports

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Good music, still not always overly thrilled with his lyrics though.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

7.5/10


----------



## JerryAndSports

10/10. This is a classic


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 I like the song itself but, for me, the lyrics bring the song down some.


----------



## NoLife93

5/10 This pop/jazz combo sounds really bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Parts of it I really liked, parts of it I couldn't tell what the hell he was saying.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

5/10 Pretty good piano/violin instrumental.


----------



## Raies

7.5/10

Not exactly what I usually listen to, but pretty good nonetheless.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Pretty damn good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not bad, could use some vocals.


----------



## NoLife93

7.5/10 nice kids song


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## NoLife93

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I like their music so much, I really should listen to them more often.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Tool.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## JerryAndSports

10/10 for a rap song.


----------



## Toad Licker

^You're suppose to rate the video above and post a video to be rated. 


9.25/10 for Draconian above, I really liked that one.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Pretty good.


----------



## NoLife93

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

5/10 Just couldn't get into that one at all.


----------



## NoLife93

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good song.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I haven't heard them in ages.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker

Finally they have the videos back up correctly on SAS. Hopefully they will fix the size of them soon. 



8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker

^You're suppose to rate the video above. :b

7/10

Reposting since it got no rating.


----------



## Lohikaarme

9/10 &#128077;


----------



## Toad Licker

8.25/10 Love Hope Sandoval's voice so much.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker

oke


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

6/10 good but repetitive


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 nice, it grew on me the more I listened.


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10 I haven't heard Clutch in a while, good song


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love her voice, just wish I knew what she was singing.


----------



## ByStorm

8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I like it. Don't know this band, might have to check them out.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

6/10 not bad


----------



## Raies

9.5/10

I didn't like the beginning, but then it got very good. On my playlist now hah


----------



## Lohikaarme

7/10 Nice cover


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but still pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

7/10 very cutesy


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Very nice, I really liked that one.


----------



## ByStorm

7/10 not the type of music I expected with that artwork lol


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Never heard of them before, not bad.


----------



## ByStorm

5.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Another good one.


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10 I like the chorus


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love Korn. :banana


----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love Leah too!


----------



## ByStorm

9/10 Very good! Also just wanted to point out that Leah is the name of the song by Messa from the last song


----------



## Toad Licker

^Ah, mornings are my sleepy time lol. Missed that Leah was the name of the song. Her voice is a bit different than Leah, but the music is a bit similar.

8.5/10 It grew on me the longer that I listened. :duck


----------



## ByStorm

7/10 nice


----------



## Toad Licker

9.25/10 That was fantastic. :boogie


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10 liked it


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 Nice and mellow.


----------



## ByStorm

8.5/10 song title reminded me of this


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Cool song. 8)


----------



## ByStorm

7.5/10 I love the Ramones


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 I love Queen


----------



## ByStorm

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Loved it


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

6.5/10 quite nice. it ended kind of abruptly though


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love her voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

6/10 a little repetitive but sweet sounding


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker

oke


----------



## Toad Licker

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker

8)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## novalax

7/10 decent song but not a banger


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 A pleasant little tune.


----------



## novalax

8/10 a toe tapper for sure, Ill probably have to take a closer look into cat power later


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 972873

1/10...sounds too much like blink 182


----------



## Raies

9.5/10

Not my genre, but I like it very much


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Really nice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Raies

7.5/10, It was interesting, I didn't really enjoy the lyrics although the style otherwise wasn't too bad. 
Pretty decent overall, I guess 

Also, the comments on the video made it that much better: "Not many front men could pull off the stoned transsexual vampire look.﻿"


----------



## Cili

7, nice


----------



## NobodyWasHere

4/10. It's different from what I usually listen to.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quite my thing but not bad at all.


----------



## Raies

9/10

Very good, I like her voice a lot, and overall it was great!


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 That was awesome! :boogie


----------



## Solomoon

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 I will have to check out more of their music.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Short but pretty good.


----------



## villadb

8/10, lovely looking girl and great to hear a song in another lingo


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I should check out more of his solo stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon

9.5/10 Great vibe, really dig the lyrics, especially the chorus with "Take me to the stars for free"


----------



## Persephone The Dread

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Not quiet my thing but I do like her voice.


----------



## Raies

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not so thrilled with his singing.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Skygrinder

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing, it wasn't too bad though.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

:?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rabidfoxes

6/10. I've actually seen them live at a festival! I like the singing style but not the lyrics. Cool for Cats is...cooler : )


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10 I've heard him before. I think this song was better than the last one I saw.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

:?


----------



## Toad Licker

:um


----------



## Toad Licker

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bewareofyou

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Love Bright Eyes.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## novalax

8.5/10 hits me right in my indie feels


----------



## kesker

8.0/10 I have insomnia. This song could help.....in a good way...


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Kind of an odd song but not too bad.


----------



## novalax

8/10 sorta sounds like a song my dad would show me, which is a compliment because he has a great taste in music


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

:?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 That was really good.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

:?


----------



## Toad Licker

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheForestWasDark

7/10 a little too mellow for alternative rock (for me)


----------



## kesker

not always my musical style but that is brilliant 9/10


----------



## TheForestWasDark

8/10 reminds me of sly and the family stone with more outlandish lyrics


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

There's been a huge influx of this genre of 80's revival type music in recent years. I like it but it kinda feels like one of those genres where a lot of it sounds the same. I think the song is fine but nothing special so I'll give it a 5/10 because it sounds like your average 80's synthwave track.


----------



## Toad Licker

7/10 Not quite my thing but he sang it well. :duck


----------



## TheForestWasDark

8/10 not something 'd listen to everyday, was hoping for a full transition at 1:11 but today it soothed my mood.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Talking Heads are a great band. Although I don't like this song as much as some of their others it's still a good one. 8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 Very nice, I really like that one.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Keyblade

7/10 heard it tons before, i like it! 






It was hard picking a song lol... I like aloooot of different styles, but right now i'm feeling like this


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 Holy chit, I wasn't expecting to hear that when the video began. The song grabs your azz and takes you for one helluva ride. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anonymoususer2

@Toad Licker
6, i enjoyed the sound engineering on it.​
Here:


----------



## Toad Licker

8.75/10 Really nice, what I like to call, moldy oldie.


----------



## anonymoususer2

@Toad Licker I give it a 5-6. 
I feel like I've heard it on a TV commercial. 
(Back to school sale) commercial lol.

Another moldy oldie for you. One of my favs:


----------



## Toad Licker

10/10 A great moldy oldie, I should know I'm a bit moldy myself.


----------



## NoLife93

7/10 pretty good


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 I had never heard of them before. I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

:|


----------



## Toad Licker

:?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Their sound isn't anything new but it does sound good lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

4/10

Rate this song (for me it's 10/10):


----------



## Toad Licker

9/10 That was really good.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

8/10 relatable


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5/10 Love her voice.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 I might have liked it more if only I knew what he was saying.


----------



## NoLife93

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

8/10 nice


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## NoLife93

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10


----------



## NoLife93

5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10


----------



## kesker

8/10


----------



## andy1984

7/10

i heard them on a KEXP youtube video not long ago (because i remember the mask tassle thing lol).


----------



## andy1984

NoLife93 said:


> 5/10
> 
> * *


i want to lie in the grass on a sunny day and listen to this and fall asleep


----------



## Toad Licker

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## EndofSummer

I like the delay on his voice. Sounds a bit too irishy.

4/10


__
https://soundcloud.com/end_of_summermusic%2Fdont-hold-your-breathe


----------



## Toad Licker

6/10 Not bad, could use some vocals.


----------



## Cringy Snowflake

3/10

Sorry. It's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## NoLife93

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

8.5.10 Very nice.


----------



## either/or

6/10 - not bad, like the acoustic guitar and vocals are OK, like the singer's cadence and the "determination" with which he sings. But didn't really like the story, didn't think the female vocals were utilized effectively and think it needs a kind of droning beat behind it to bring it home. Not something I would be likely to listen to again.


----------



## NoLife93

5/10


----------



## 10k

8/10 . I wish I could metal-sing like that. I've tried without good results LOL. I like those types of music....


----------



## either/or

5/10 - not terrible, very chill, but sort of bland. Not especially keen about the vocals. Not creative enough for me I guess. Too formulaic.

Nirvana cover by Kawehi, recorded live:


----------



## NoLife93

4/10


----------



## either/or

Sadly I can only give it a 5 / 10

I do like downtempo atmospheric stuff but didn't really like the vocals. Though love the video. Love how the lyrics are incorporated.


----------



## NoLife93

5/10


----------



## either/or

7/10 - I'm not a big Korn fan anymore but I did like them when I was younger and actually went to one of their shows so its good to hear them again. Haven't listened to them in years.


----------



## NoLife93

6/10


----------



## either/or

4/10

Not too into instrumentals or noise rock (around 4 min 30 secs sounds like noise rock) and thought it progressed to quick from minimalism to intensity.


----------



## blue2

3.5/10 it just doesn't really do anything for me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

7/10


----------



## kesker

9/10


----------



## either/or

8/10 - very cool minimalist a cappella, like the contrast in her voice and the chorus

Junior Kimbrough - All Night Long.

Kimbrough was known for his very unique style of mid-tempo rolling hypnotic blues often punctuated by a slow droning bassline.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

6/10


----------



## either/or

4/10 - just not really my cup of tea


----------



## ByStorm

6/10


----------



## either/or

6/10 - Like the build ups and breaks, especially between min 3-4 and what I perceive as a bit of discordance @ like 3:15


----------



## rabidfoxes

6/10 - I like its cool detached style although I missed the hook. It sort of builds, builds and then just plateaus. Maybe it's too detached for me!


----------



## NoLife93

7/10


----------



## either/or

NoLife93 said:


>


*pokes head in*

You didn't rate the previous song.

kthanksbye


----------



## NoLife93

Sorry, i got distracted for a sec.


----------



## ByStorm

5/10




(all in German btw)


----------



## blue2

4/10


----------



## either/or

Sorry but 0/10. lol. It's not really a song I don't know what it is.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice and mellow.


----------



## either/or

I can't believe he's still temp banned.

6/10 - It's a little too pop for me but it's chill which I like.

This is going to be a tough sell due to the blistering shoegaze / noise rock distortion but here it goes.


----------



## either/or

Gah still no takers after 10 months?


----------



## coeur_brise

Meh, I'll bite... 7/10. The distortion isnt bad, its quite mellow actually. I've heard scratchier recordings.

Heres a (funny) terrible one:


----------



## either/or

ok trying to bump again...

10/10. Obviously.


----------



## christacat

7/10 love that post punk sound


----------



## either/or

10/10 Mazzy Star is one of my favorite 90's bands.


----------



## either/or

Bump!


----------



## Socialmisfits

Wow nice thread

Great song, didn't know it yet, good sound, didn't find the lyrics 9/10

here's mine


----------



## christacat

8/10 love it


----------



## either/or

10/10 Love MBV!


----------



## alwaysrunning

5/10 You should never run with scissors people, especially mothers lol. Certain parts his voice reminds me of Mick Jagger  Never heard this band before


----------



## either/or

alwaysrunning said:


> 5/10 You should never run with scissors people, especially mothers lol. Certain parts his voice reminds me of Mick Jagger  Never heard this band before


haha unless they're the kind with the round ends ; ) yea he sounds a little like Mick Jagger and also a little bit like Lou Reed. I think that's the image they were going for. They were a late 90's indie band from NYC unfortunately Stewart Lupton (vocalist) passed away a few years ago.

Tell us the artist and track you posted, the Youtube video you posted says unavailable sometimes people in the US can't view YT UK videos for some reason.


----------



## alwaysrunning

either/or said:


> haha unless they're the kind with the round ends ; ) yea he sounds a little like Mick Jagger and also a little bit like Lou Reed. I think that's the image they were going for. They were a late 90's indie band from NYC unfortunately Stewart Lupton (vocalist) passed away a few years ago.
> 
> Tell us the artist and track you posted, the Youtube video you posted says unavailable sometimes people in the US can't view YT UK videos for some reason.


I saw that about Stewart Lupton  I was trying to find the lyrics as sometimes with songs I don't know what they're saying  It's interesting. 

The video was A Thousand Trees by Stereophonics will try and post it here...


----------



## either/or

6/10 - kind of alternative rock kind of pop rock has that gritty but poppy storytelling vibe.


----------



## coeur_brise

6/10 I actually dont mind the dissonance.. she's kind of like a smoother courtney love..maybe 😄

Everyone's probably heard this but I'll post if anyway:


----------



## NoLife93

4/10


----------



## either/or

6/10 it has a chill spacey vibe


----------



## either/or

Bump!


----------



## christacat

7/10, think I'll check their other songs.


----------



## either/or

8/10

Really cool track kind of combines a lot of styles. Sounds a little 80s but also a little 90s. Sounds like it straddles both decades.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Walkmans yeah; those were the days haha. 8/10, really like the begining sound before any lyrics start. Her voice works really well with the music. Some of these lyrics have been replaying over and over; like I've got a cassette brain 😂

Next music vid is Wires - Athlete


----------



## Humesday

6.5/10 Mellow, insightful, and has interesting abstract melancholic lyrics


----------



## either/or

Not my type of music at all lol so I'm gonna have to go with 4/10. Just too metal for me.


----------



## either/or

Bump some more...


----------

